#ubuntu-pl 2010-11-15
<winter> ,
<Mat_Matan> bry
<winter> bry
<AaaA> taki sobie
<Wizard> cześć
 * KiFka hi
<shpaq> mornin'
<jacekowski> morning
<bt4> witam
<Syngress> bry
<pokrak> zieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeew
<onedeep69> czesc
<drakhan> Używa ktoś line6 toneport, pod studio gx na linuxie?
<BlessJah> /1/1
<pokrak> na #ubuntu jest smieszniej nie umieja kopiowac hehehehehehehe
<m4n14k> czesc
<fbu> witojcie :D
<fbu> ciszaaaaa
<m4n14k>  witaj
<fbu> ooo żywa dusza
<m4n14k> noo xD
<m4n14k> jeszcze zyje :p
<fbu> życ tszepa :D
<m4n14k> co tam ?
<fbu> śpiąco
<fbu> nudno i pochmurno
<m4n14k> a tam odrazu nudno
<fbu> nudno bo cisza na kanale
<noneo> No to rozruszajmy się.
<m4n14k> xD
<noneo> Mam / zamontowanego z loopa, a /host z systemem fuseblk
<fbu> 0
<noneo> To u kumpla daleko-daleko. Jaki on może mieć układ partycji, jeśli Ubuntu instalwoał z Wubi?
<fbu> instalował ktos ubu 10.10 netbook remix na karcie ati?
<fbu> u mnie po instalacji widac tyko tło pulpitu i nic wiecej
<m4n14k> nie instalowałem na karcie ati
<fbu> nie wyswietla sie menu ani pasek
<fbu> nic pustka
<m4n14k> natomiast robiłem upgrade i coś skisło po nim
<fbu> tylko jak najade kursorem to sie podsiwetli takie jasniejsze pole
<noneo> Ctrl+Alt+F1 - wchodzi Ci do terminala? Jak tak, to zgrepuj logi XOrga.
<fbu> do terminala normalnie wchodzi
<noneo> fbu: jaśniejsze pole.... Mam dużą wyobraźnię, straszliwe rzeczy sobie wyobrażam po tym opisie.
<fbu> jak przesiade sie w domu na ubu to zrobie screena i zapodam
<pokrak> konsola gdm wyłączyc
<pokrak> sudo X configure
<pokrak> cd /home/user
<noneo> no to sudo su - i grep /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<pokrak> sudo cp xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pokrak> reset
<noneo> Masz! Rozwiązań do wyboru do koloru. A nudno było :D
<pokrak> i powinno styknąć
<pokrak> pomyłka sie wdała
<fbu> zobacze wieczorkiem :)
<pokrak> musi byc sudo X -configure
<fbu> a tak wogule warto netbook remix używać
<pokrak> na netgooka pewnie warto
<fbu> pokrak: używałeś?
<pokrak> fbu nie wiec uzyłem słowa pewnie
<m4n14k> moze mi powie ktos jak sie nazywa program do zmienienia spalsh screena podczas logowania (gdm) bo dawno nie pracowałem na gnome
<fbu> rozumiem
<fbu> :)
<pokrak> qna taki dzis tu ruch ze na #ubuntu wlazłem
<pokrak> i załamka
<pokrak> choc pozytywna potrafie jeszcze po angielsku sie dogadac
<fbu> tak z innej beczki kiedy wyjdzie polski remix 10.10?
<pokrak> fbu po co ci polski ??
<pokrak> instaluje zawsze z głównej dystro z ubu.com
<fbu> dla siostrzenca
<pokrak> jeest tak samo po polsku
<fbu> niechce mi sie instalowac mu wszystkiego i konfigurowac
<pokrak> fbu to wez sciagnij sobie pinguy
<pokrak> jest oparty na 10.10
<pokrak> moze to bardziej podpasuje i jedyna rzecza do konfiguracji jest siec
<pokrak> ot cała filozofia
<fbu> nie słyszałem o tym distro
<fbu> ale zobaczyc można ;)
<pokrak> fbu masz pinguy os -> gnome pinguy e.17 -> enlightenment
<pokrak> fbu polecam
<pokrak> jest user friendly
<fbu> pokrak: dzieki :)
<pokrak> http://www.pinguyos.com/
<pokrak> spolszczenie tego to niecałe 5 min
<mati75> re
<fbu> :)
<karmel> .host
<karmel> czesc
<crusty> .host
<crusty> siema
<Mat_Matan> bry
<Quintasan> Meanwhile @ #kubuntu-devel http://imagebin.ca/view/5ieGnrn.html
<catek> czesc
<catek> :>
<Enlik> 1101000 1100001 1101000 1100001
<kavillock> elo
<catek> noo tak lepiej, czesc
<catek> szukam pomocy (jestem newbe), problem z instalacja karty dzwiekowej
<qermit> catek: ?
<catek> qermit: ?
<qermit> catek: ?
 * qermit robi zament
 * catek wlasnie widzi
<qermit> catek: powiedział byś to może ktoś by wiedział
<catek> jak by ktos byl chetny do pomocy to juz by sie zainteresowal, a tak rozpisywac sie no nie wiem czy warto, tym bardziej ze jestem bardzo swiezym uzytkownikiem ubuntu
<qermit> catek: ja na twoim miejscu bym opisał problem i poczekał
<qermit> przeważnie to działa
<catek> obawiam sie ze ktos mnie  bedzie musial przeprowadzic za raczke od poczatku, bo jak narazie to udalo mi sie zamieszac chyba jeszcze bardziej
<catek> tak jak na wstepie karta dziewkowa nie dziala poprawnie tak teraz w ogole mi znikla z systemu :P
<Quintasan> Ha, ha PulseAudio magic
 * Quintasan się dziwi, że jemu działa
<catek> no wyczytalem ze z pulse sa problemy, i sugerowane bylo wywalenie tego i zastapienie alsa
<catek> mi po tym triku wogole przestalo dzialac
<catek> a wczesniej to tak zacinalo sie bardziej niz dzialalo ale jakis tam dzwiek byl
<catek> tylko tez nie z tych wyjsc co powinien
<catek> bo w glosnikach 4.1 graly tylko tyl, i z wejscia IN na plycie dalo sie tez sluchac ... ale taki zacinajacy sie dzwiek Oo
<catek> tak czy siak teraz nie slychac nic i nawet nie pokazuje urzadzen
<catek> z graficznego "preferencje dziwieku" jest tylko Wyjscie, urzadzenie o nazwie "Gluche wyjscie Stereo" :f
<catek> E: Nie uda?o si? odnale?? pakietu linux-backports-modules ... czy to zle czy bardzo zle ?
 * KiFka re
<catek> koncza mi sie pomysly... na zapytania w google :P
<catek> ide zrobic sobie cos do jdzenia moze miedzy czasie ktos sie bedzie nudzil i zechce mnie przez to jakos przeprowadzic za raczke :P
<kamil_> Witam szanownych Panstwa
<kamil_> jak mija dzien?
<kamil_> da sie jakos zmusic nautilusa zeby zakladki do ftp:// otwieral w swoim, wbudowanym kliencie ftp, a nie w firefoxie?:D
<kamil_> hm... chyba juz sie przestawil:D choc to jakos dziwnie jest - pewnie jak uruchomie ff, to znowu sobie przestawi
<catek> szkoda ze mi sie karta nie zainstalowala sama miedzy czasie :P
<kamil_> musisz wpisac do konsoli
<kamil_> sudo instaluj karte
<catek> no moze i jestem newbe ale nie gupi ;)
<catek> tzn pewnie i tak trzeba tylko ze skladnia inaczej pewnie wyglada
<catek> a moglem nie ruszac... mac :P
<kamil_> a co? siedzisz w trybie tekstowym?:D
<catek> ee na krzesle
<kamil_> ja na fotelu
<kamil_> na srodku jest pierdzocha
<catek> burzuj
<kamil_> dziura-pierdziocha
<catek> pierdziucha to ja mialem na poczatku zamiast dzwieku
<catek> a teraz nie mam nic bo probowalem cos z tym zrobic :P tzn usunolem pulse i wstawilem alsa
<catek> tylko ze teraz nie mam karty, tryb okienkowy nie widzi urzadzenia
<kamil_> nie wiem... jak mialem windows, to zawsze musialem instalowac stery do dzwiekowki, ale tam wystarczy sciagnac 20 sterownikow, wgrac wszystkie i bedzie dzialalo
<kamil_> :D
<catek> na windowsie to nawet moja dziewczyna sie zna...
<kamil_> wie jak uruchomic simsy?:D
 * catek ma juz metlik w glowie
<catek> a moze tak mi ktos podpowie, jesli wklepie lspci -v i dostane
<catek> 00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)
<catek> tzn co, ze karta dziwiekowa jest zainstalowana ?
<kavillock> nie to znaczy że kapapki nie smaruję się kremem grzybowym
<kavillock> nie polecam
<catek> przepraszam ale ja tu powaznie pytam
<TheNumb> catek: nie, to nic nie znaczy.
<kavillock> pierwiej google potem irc
<catek> juz pisalem ze skonczyly mi sie pomysly na zapytania google
<kavillock> ale jaki problem bo coś nie kminie
<retour-eu> pytasz po polsku czy angielsku?
<TheNumb> catek: po polsku nawet nie ma co.
<catek> po ludzku, mam problem jak wczesniej wspominalem ze jestem nowym uzytkownikiem, na razie samodzielne proby rozwiazania problemu tylko go pogorszyly :F
<TheNumb> catek: jaki problem?
<retour-eu> zawsze musi byc gorzej aby bylo lepiej
<catek> ubuntu 10.10 krata dziwiekowa, na wstepie byl niby dzwiek, ale "zarywal"
<catek> i cos z wyjsciami bylo nie tak bo z IN gralo a z OUT front cisza
<catek> OUT back gral ale wlasnie zarywal
<catek> wszedzie sugerowali na forach zeby odinstalowac pulse
<catek> i zastapic alsa
<catek> co tez zrobilem ale w tym momencie znikla mi karta
<retour-eu> kiedys na innym cipsecie ktory automatycznie wykrywal uzywane we/wy i automatycznie je uaktywnial byly take numery ale byc moze, ze u Ciebie cos chidzi na tym samym IRQ co i karta i wtedy szarpie
<retour-eu> chodzi
<kavillock>  na innym cipsecie ktory automatycznie wykrywal uzywane we/wy i automatycznie je uaktywnial byly take numery ale byc moze, ze u Ciebie cos chidzi na tym samym IRQ co i karta i wtedy szarpie
<kavillock> sry
<kavillock> xchat ;)
<retour-eu> haha
<kavillock> http://tinyurl.com/336869a
<catek> z tym "rwaniem" "zarywaniem" dziwieku w ubuntu 10.10 pare osob mialo problem, tak ze na razie wykluczam problem z przerwaniami IRQ
<retour-eu> catek: googlnij po angielsku <twoj chipset Nvidia #> linux sound problem
<catek> no tu przyznaje skupialem sie bardziej na pl jezycznych zrodlach
<kavillock> idę zrobić kolacje głosujemy czy to mają być:
<kavillock> a> kanapki z szynką
<kavillock> b> kanapki z salcesonek
<kavillock> c> parówki
<kavillock> d> jajka na twardo
<kavillock> Nagroda niespodzianka.
<retour-eu> kanapki z 1001 drobiazgow aka salceson!
<dami4n> catek: a z czym masz dokładnie problem?
<catek> dami4n: a newbe jestem tu jest najwiekszy problem chyba :P
<dami4n> bo czytam o rwaniu dzwięku i u mnie się dzieją jakieś cuda w tym 10.10
<catek> po zainstalowaniu dzwiek byl ale raz ze "rwal" jak by maszyna byla za slaba do otwarzania
<dami4n> co jakiś czas u mnie alsa (?) wyrzuca jakieś błędy
<dami4n> tzn. przestaje nagle odtwarzać
<catek> a dwa to cos z wyjsciami bylo namieszane
<dami4n> catek: a to u mnie inny problem :)
<catek> nie, dziewk sie tak zacina
<catek> tak jak by co 3 sekunda byla wycieta
<catek> to przy pulseaudio
<dami4n>  alsa-sink.c: Prawdopodobnie jest to błąd w sterowniku ALSA "snd_ca0106". Proszę zgłosić ten problem programistom ALSA.
<dami4n> u mnie coś takiego - o ile dobrze diagnozuje przyczynę
<catek> mi alsa w ogole nie chce zadzialac, ale nie mi jednemu z tego co czytalem po forach z tym ze ja nie moge sobie z tym poradzic nawet probujac sugerowane rozwiazania w postach
<catek> na dzis wymiekam, juz mam metlik w glowie
<spontaniczny> Witam serdecznie. Też macie takie problemy z flashem? wyłącza się, ścina ... ?
<mario__> Witam
<spontaniczny> Cześć mario__
<mario__> :)
<mario__> czy Ktoś męczyl może skype'a i pulseaudio?
<spontaniczny> z jakiej korzystasz przeglądarki?
<mario__> obecnie opera
<retour-eu> mario__: ja nie meczylem, po prostu dziala (10.04.1 LTS)
<mario__> u mnie rozniwez tlyko mam dwie karty
<retour-eu> sieciowe czy dziwekowe?
<mario__> i chcialbym ustwic skype na integre a reszta na SBlive
<mario__> dzwiekowe:)
<retour-eu> i w czym sie 2 karty dzwiekowe przydaja?
<mario__> ogolnie multimedia na glosniki
<mario__> a integra do skypa
<mario__> w poprzneidch wersjach chyba z alsa jak sie nie myle bylo git
<mario__> teraz do wyboru w ustaniech jest jedynie pulseaudio
<spontaniczny> Korzysta ktoś z html5?
<mario__> nie bardzo ogarniam jak zmienic
<mario__> na integre
<retour-eu> nie bardzo to lapie - u mnie glosniki byly podlaczone do SBLive do wyjscia przedniego a sluchawki z mikrofonem dla Skype do wyjscia glosnikow tylnych z konfigiem, ze wyjcie przednie itylne mialo ten sam dzwiek takie sklonowane stereo tak ze nigdy nic nie brakowalo akustycznie
<mario__> tak tylko kolega korzysta tlyko SB
<mario__> ja zwyczajnie chce wykorzystac zintegrowana wylacznie do skype-a
<Pokrak> Test próba
<Pokrak> He he he re tym razem przez komórke
<Syngress> Panowie jestescie miw stanie wytlumaczyc jak zienic kodowanie w iirssi przez screen'a na UTF-8, a moze powinienem zmienic kodowanie screen'a - normalnie wszystko jest ok, irssi puszczony przez screen'a krzaczy..
<kklimonda> Syngress: uruchom screena z -U
<kklimonda> i z -U się do niego podłączaj
<Pokrak> Wez loknij w google irssi utf-8
<spontaniczny> zmień kodowanie konsoli
<Syngress> kklimonda: da sie do ustawic na stale ? || Pokrak: irssi jest w UTF-8, krzaki pojawiaja sie wylacznie przez screen'a
<KiFka> da sie w configu
<Syngress> ok, czego szukac ? obawiam sie ze shell moze byc troche ograniczony
<Pokrak> Hmm nie ircowalem z konsoli od lat
<Pokrak> Wted uzywanie pol znak bylo zle widziane
<Pokrak> Jakie masz locale?
<Syngress> Pokrak: UTF-8 - normalnie wszystkie polskie litery wyswietlaja sie prawidlowo ..
<KiFka> w homie w .irssi
<KiFka> poszukaj
<KiFka> weechat jestn i tak fajniejszy :D
<Syngress> KiFka: poszukam, dzieki
<kklimonda> Syngress: pewnie się da
<PoKrAk_> http://debian.linux.pl/threads/13431-screen-irssi-kodowanie-polskich-znak%C3%B3w masz moze to pomorze
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3ymonv5> (at debian.linux.pl)
<Syngress> RECODE ADD #ubuntu-pl UTF-8
<Pokrak> A
<Syngress> ups
<Pokrak> :)
<Syngress> exit
<Pokrak> I Jak
<Syngress> nie dziala :(
<Pokrak> :/
<Pokrak> Dziaa
<Syngress> chyba nic z tego nie bedzie - nie mam dostepu do konfig'a screen'a - UTF8 / ISO nie przynosza zadnych zmian.
<Pokrak> To nie wiem
<Pokrak> Ja korzystalem z ircii
<Syngress> Buraki nie biora pod uwage naszego pieknego jezyka udostepniajac usluge :( ! - Ja protestuje ! ide w cos zagrac.
<Syngress> naturalnie pisze o shell;u
<Pokrak> ;)
<Kwpolska> Pokrak: na irssi idz
<Kwpolska> 20:36 < Syngress> chyba nic z tego nie bedzie - nie mam dostepu do konfig'a screen'a - UTF8 / ISO nie przynosza zadnych zmian.
<Kwpolska> Syngress: .screenrc
<Pokrak> Teraz z symbiana jade a pozatym po co mam sie umartwiac pod x
<Kwpolska> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gg5SwyTvAHw THE RENT IS TOO DAMN HIGH
<Syngress> Kwpolska: nie widze, zakladam ze nie mam do tego dostepu
<Kwpolska> Syngress: ~/.screenrc, musisz miec dostep
<Kwpolska> no chyba ze to jest shell irssi-only gdzie masz tylko irssi i nic wiecej
<Kwpolska> a za shella masz screen -r
<Syngress> brb
<Syngress> Kwpolska: nie ma, na 100% zablokowali dostep
<Kwpolska> Syngress: co to za shell
<Kwpolska> Syngress: mozesz tam robic pliki?
<Syngress> jest PHP / FTP / MAIL / WWW / mozna tworzyc pliki
<Kwpolska> Syngress: to do cholery stworz plik ~/.screenrc
<Kwpolska> defutf8 on
<Kwpolska> defscrollback   2048
<Kwpolska> defobuflimit 4096
<Kwpolska> trzy linijki. proste.
<adownar> witam
<Kwpolska> adownar: privet. jak ci sie ubuntu popsulo - sory, zly kanal
<adownar> ;/ a jak mam problemy z netem?
<Towarzysze> dobry
<Syngress> DZIAŁA !! :) wielkie dzięki ..
<Towarzysze> zczaiłem
<kavillock> jupi cieszymy  sie z tobą
<Towarzysze> że co drugie wydanie ubuntu u mnie słabo działa
<Towarzysze> :D
<Pokrak> Gr8
<Kwpolska> Towarzysze: Тоб. Тоб., Привет.
<Pokrak> :/
<Towarzysze> Kwpolska, nie widziałem cie przypadkiem na quakenecie kiedyś?
<Kwpolska> Towarzysze: a moze
<Kwpolska> kiedys bylym.
 * Kwpolska se idzie
<Towarzysze> a jeszcze może w okalicach erepa?
<Towarzysze> :d
<Towarzysze> okolicach*
<Syngress> Kwpolska: jeszcze raz dziękuje - nie sądziłem że stworzenie pliku konfiguracyjnego przyniesie zmiany, byłem przekonany że korzysta z def.. konfiguracji która nie jest dostępna
<bt4> cześć
<julek> co to jest erep?
<Stirlitz> http://www.apple.com/
<didek> Jaka jest różnica między łączenia się z maszyną w tej samej sieci za pomocą nazwy hosta a adresem IP?
<kklimonda> żadna
<kklimonda> chyba, że rozwiniesz pytanie
<Stirlitz> urwał....
<Stirlitz> ten co wymyslił jeden piksel na rozciaganie okna powinien byc powieszony za jaja
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: w nowym Gtk+ jest to rozwiązane za pomocą takiego trójkącika w dolnym prawym rogu
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, a jakbym chciał za lewy bok pociagnać?
<didek> kklimonda, Wła‪śnie problem jest w tym iż że korzystając z nazwy hosta nie mogę połączyć się po ipp
<didek> A korzystając z adresu ip już mogę bez najmniejszego problemu
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: rzadki przypadek
<Caemyr> didek: w pierwszym przypadku system musi wpierw uzyskac adres IP maszyny
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: tak samo jak rozszerzanie w górę
<didek> Tak, ale zakładamy że to działa.
<Caemyr> albo via DNS albo poprzez lokalne nazwy sieci
<didek> Maszyny się widzą
<Caemyr> to jedyna roznica
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: i zawsze masz alt+3. przycisk myszy
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, "awcależenie" np chrome nie ma trójkącika wcale i co teraz?
<didek> Rozwiązują nazwę
<Caemyr> chyba ze jeszcze mozliwe sa blokady po nazwie hosta
<didek> Hm w sumie może coś w tym jest.
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, to proteza tylko, bo "w dół" czasem rozciagam i mam szukac trókacika?
<Stirlitz> didek, a co pokazuje host -a ten host
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: Stirlitz sądzę, że z czasem dorobi sie tak jak na Mac OS X
<didek> Stirlitz, jako klienta używam windowsy
<Quintasan> Stirlitz: z kim trzeba mówić i kim trzeba być żeby można było dyskutować na temat ew. posiadania @ tutaj?
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: trójkącik zawsze powinien być w tym samym miejscu :)
<didek> Serwer to CUPS
<kklimonda> Quintasan: z sylwestrem
<Stirlitz> Quintasan, mozesz uwazac za załatwione
<kklimonda> :)
<Quintasan> :O
<kklimonda> Quintasan: niniejszym Kwpolska staje się twoim zmartwieniem ;)
<Stirlitz> ale fakt sylwester musi do tego być ;)
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, a czemu go jeszcze nie wypierdo... znaczy nie wyrzuciłeś
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: bo powiedziałeś mi, że mam go nie ruszać gdyż.. coś w guście "jesteś do niego uprzedzony" czy może "macie historię sprzed czasów kiedy miałeś opa"
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, to napewno nie ja, po pierwszych jego dwóch słaowach trafił do ignore i tylem go widział
<Quintasan> Cóż, trollowanie powinno być tępione czy jest się uprzedzonym czy nie.
<Stirlitz> słowach może
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, za to czasem widze ze dalej sie z nim uzeracie
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: no to już nie będziemy
<Stirlitz> to typ pokroju daz_a wiec pewnie wróci z jakiegoś zmiennego ip
<Stirlitz> a w walce z wiatrakami to gimnazjalisci tylko dobrzy są
<jacekowski> ekhm
<jacekowski> kolejnego opa ktorego na kanale czesciej nie ma niz jest
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, nie mów że ma szela u ciebie
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, giń
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: murzyj
<jacekowski> umrzyj*
<Stirlitz> no to po całości :) wybacz jacekowski
<Caemyr> murzyj:PPPPP
<Caemyr> dobre
<Quintasan> ekhem, to że ktoś się nie odzywa nie znaczy, że nie monitoruje :P
<jacekowski> juz jest takich tutaj troche
<kklimonda> jacekowski: z zasady im więcej osób które wiedzą co z opem zrobić tym lepiej. Zawsze większa szansa, że ktoś akurat będzie patrzył na ekran
<jacekowski> 21:57 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- 3     Pabl0Escobar           +votiA [modified ? ago]
<kklimonda> przydałby się jeszcze trigger na wypadki szczególne
<jacekowski> 21:57 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- 4     Stirlitz               +votiA [modified ? ago]
<jacekowski> 21:57 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- 5     pressenter             +votiA [modified ? ago]
<jacekowski> 21:57 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- 6     KiFka                  +votriA [modified 39 weeks, 5 days, 02:32:52 ago]
<jacekowski> 21:57 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- 7     kklimonda              +votriA [modified 39 weeks, 5 days, 02:22:15 ago]
<jacekowski> ~seen Pabl0Escobar
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: seen Pabl0Escobar
<Przekliniak> jacekowski: Pabl0Escobar was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 2 weeks, 1 day, 12 hours, 2 minutes, and 5 seconds ago: <Pabl0Escobar> ja już więcej nie piję ...
<jacekowski> potem jest Stirlitz
<Quintasan> No i chyba nie pije, bo na trzeźwo to tu się nie da :P
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: ciebie tez na kanale prawie w ogole nie ma
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: seen pressenter
<Przekliniak> jacekowski: pressenter was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 8 weeks, 4 days, 12 hours, 45 minutes, and 16 seconds ago: <pressenter> Długo się tylko ściąga, bo z 8h, a ja nie miałem aż tyle cierpliwości, myslałem, że może gdzieś tam jeszcze trzymasz. ;)
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, tu sie mylisz, donkichoteria mi sie znudziła
<jacekowski> jedynie kifka jeszcze i kklimonda jakos tu sa
<jacekowski> ale kifka rzadko w sumie
<jacekowski> kklimonda jeszcze jakos trzyma poziom
<KiFka> jacekowski, ty wiesz oczywiscie najlepiej
<KiFka> jaaaaaaaaaaaaaasne
<jacekowski> KiFka: mam logi
<KiFka> pfffff
<KiFka> guzik wiesz.
<jacekowski> z calej access listy jest poltora opa tak na prawde
<Stirlitz> poza tym to KiFka upier... cała banliste wypracowaną :>
<Stirlitz> a kklimonda klaskał :)
<jacekowski> 22:00 -!- 4 - #ubuntu-pl: ban *!*@gateway/web/freenode/* [by niven.freenode.net, 8205489 secs ago]
<jacekowski> ???
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: no i teraz mamy nową, odświerzoną listę bez zbędnego balastu :)
<KiFka> Stirlitz, i co koniec swiata nastal?
<kklimonda> chociaż faktycznie, ban na gateway/web/freenode powinniśmy byli od razu przywrócić
<jacekowski> to wiesniacki ban
<jacekowski> duzo ludzi to uzywa
<Stirlitz> nie, nastało to co jest i skoro sie wam podoba to jakby mam to gdzieś
<kklimonda> jacekowski: niestety większość z nich używa go do trolowania.
<KiFka> Stirlitz, znaczace roznicy nie widze
<KiFka> biorac pod uwage ... pare ostatnich lat
<KiFka> wzloty i upadki.... jak wszedzie
<Stirlitz> bo tu przyłazisz na godzine z wieczora
<jacekowski> ja widze
<Stirlitz> ale jak juz mówiłem...
<jacekowski> kiedys za powiedzenie kurwa na kanale byl kop
<KiFka> Stirlitz, pierdu pierdu
<jacekowski> bo miodek kopal bez ostrzezenia
<jacekowski> a teraz nic
<Towarzysze> ak btw
<jacekowski> nawet podejrzewam ze moglbym powtorzyc i nikt by nie zareagowal
<Towarzysze> to zawsze jak tu wchodziłem
<kklimonda> jacekowski: ja kopię z ostrzeżeniem ale ty stwierdzasz, że "za dużo sobie pozwalam"
<Towarzysze> to więcej osób z windowsa sie odzywała niż z ubuntu :D
<Quintasan> jacekowski: to gdzie jest miodek?
<jacekowski> kklimonda: tylko ze ty kopiesz jak ci sie podoba i nie ma uczciwosci
<Quintasan> dajcie bota to się postawi na szelu
<KiFka> jacekowski, sproboj.....
<jacekowski> KiFka: terefere
<kklimonda> jacekowski: fakt - bez automatyki to nie działa tak jak powinno
<Stirlitz> Quintasan, daj sobie spokój z botami
<Stirlitz> to taka dobra rada ;)
<jacekowski> kazdy kanal ma bota
<jacekowski> a my mamy przeklinaka tylko
<Towarzysze> miał ktos może problem taki
<Syngress> jacekowski: dlaczego nie postawiliscie bota ?
<Towarzysze> że na przednim wejsciu od majka miał szumy, a na tylnim już nie?
<jacekowski> byl bot
<KiFka> hrrrrr
<jacekowski> Towarzysze: dosyc normalne
<Quintasan> Już słyszę "bo nie mamy szela"
<KiFka> jacekowski, jaby nie ma tu nic do powiedzenia
<Stirlitz> Quintasan, buhehe
<KiFka> chodzby chcial....
<jacekowski> Towarzysze: kabelek poprowadzony pewnie do dupy w srodku obudowy
<jacekowski> Towarzysze: postaraj sie go jakos ulozyc inaczej
<jacekowski> KiFka: jaby?
<Towarzysze> jak będę czyscił to sie pobawie
<Towarzysze> bo juz myślałem że obudowa nie uziemiona czy coś
<KiFka> jakby*
<jacekowski> to raczej nie
<KiFka> sie zaplacze ... zle napisalam
<jacekowski> to raczej gowniany kabelek w srodku lapie szumy
<Syngress> jacekowski: był ? ktoś przejął kanał  ?
<jacekowski> Syngress: nie
<jacekowski> w sumie nie wiem
<Towarzysze> dzieki za pomoc
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: co to sie w koncu z miodkiem stalo?
<Towarzysze> pobawie sie w niedługim czasie
<jacekowski> artur go chyba hostowal a potem zniklo
<jacekowski> husio tez tu dawno nie byl
<julek> w ogole kiedys byl?
<jacekowski> byl
<jacekowski> 3-4 lata temu
<jacekowski> jak on znikl to mniej wiecej wtedy bot znikl
<jacekowski> http://www.chip.pl/news/wydarzenia/prawo-i-polityka/2010/11/google-wypiera-sie-androida-ratuje-skore-przed-oracleem
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2ekuuxd> (at www.chip.pl)
<kklimonda> no i nie wraca a chciałem go o coś zapytać..
<KiFka> ;)
<jacekowski> kklimonda: tez masz zaplon
<jacekowski> 3 minuty opoznienia
<jacekowski> i jeszcze chwile musialem pomyslec o co ci chodzi
<KiFka> kklimonda, napisales cos uds?
<KiFka> o+
<kklimonda> jacekowski: wybacz, nie ręcznie to zajmuje chwilę
<kklimonda> KiFka: nie miałem czasu w ogóle.
<kklimonda> jacekowski: właśnie - jak się prezentuje przyszłość Meego jako platformy na którą pisze się aplikacje na których chce się zarabiać?
<KiFka> ja od dzis mam troche czasu ;)
<kklimonda> jacekowski: bo Android SDK znów odrzucił mnie jakością dokumentacji i ogólnie przyjemnością pisania kodu i patrzę na alternatywy.. nawet Qt lepsze od tego co Google daje..
<jacekowski> kklimonda: no masz cale Qt
<jacekowski> kklimonda: do tego portuja to na symbiana
<jacekowski> wiec robisz aplikacje jednoczesnie na symbiana i meego
<jacekowski> ew. mozesz palma pre sie nauczyc
<jacekowski> bo n900 tez odpala aplikacje z niego
<kklimonda> jacekowski: wiem co mam ale pytam się jak rysuje się przyszłość platformy. To, że teraz Symbian ma ~40% niewiele znaczy bo go android i iphone gonią.
<Quintasan> PROTIP: na androida też jest Qt
<kklimonda> Quintasan: nie ma
<Quintasan> Załóż się
<kklimonda> Quintasan: przynajmniej nie jest gotowy
<Quintasan> hmm, ja kompilowałem demo aplikację
<Quintasan> czy coś działa :P
<jacekowski> kklimonda: samo meego cholera wie
<kklimonda> Quintasan: demo to trochę mało imo
<jacekowski> kklimonda: ale qt jako tako beda ciagnac
<Quintasan> jak na one-man project to dużo
<kklimonda> Quintasan: przy wyborze platformy nie oceniam alternatyw przez pryzmat ilości środków w jakie je idą a przez to jakiej są jakości :)
<jacekowski> kklimonda: to qt bedzie dobre, ale nie przywiazuj sie do meego jako tako
<kklimonda> jacekowski: no tak, ale jakoś nie czuję tego hype jaki ma android i ios powiązanego z symbianem i meego ogólnie - nie widzę nowych super aplikacji i nie słyszę o ludziach zarabiających na nich na życie. Dlatego pytam jak to wygląda od strony kogoś kto się interesuje całością - Google na pytanie "the future of meego platform" nic ciekawego nie zwracało, "the future of symbian" też
<kklimonda> zresztą niewiele daje ;)
<kklimonda> jacekowski: mhm, rozumiem
<kklimonda> jacekowski: czyli jak coś mam pisać to nie ruszać raczej nic co nie jest częścią Qt i Qt Mobile?
<Quintasan> O ile dobrze pamiętam to się teraz ylegancko Qt Declarative cośtam nazywa :P
<jacekowski> kklimonda: w sumie wszystko ruszysz przez Qt
 * Stirlitz słucha: Allen Lande - Copernicus (The Showdown) 
<Stirlitz> nawet gg
<pressenter> jacekowski: Coś chciał?
<jacekowski> nic
<jacekowski> tylko mowilem ze cie dawno nie ma
<pressenter> Jestem, tylko siedzę na okienku obok.
<Stirlitz> na gentoo :]
<pressenter> Po prostu nie używam linuksa, to się nie udzielam. ;)
<pressenter> Stirlitz: Jestem na zabój zakochany w win7. ;)
<Stirlitz> to taki żarcik był
<pressenter> :)
<pressenter> Zresztą z osób, z którymi tutaj mi się dobrze rozmawiało to większość jużpowyrastała, tylko Stirlitz widzę, jak wieczne dziecko, czasem jeszcze dogląda swoich zabawek. ;)
<pressenter> Chociaż chyba też się długi czas nie udzielał.
<Stirlitz> pressenter, ja chyba juz zostane z tymi linuksami bo chyba nic innego nie umiem
<pressenter> Wiem, wiem, zresztą w naszym wieku diametralne zmiany są już nie wskazane, mogą mieć straszne konsekwencje dla zdrowia. ;)
<Stirlitz> i za to Go lubię ;)
<Quintasan> O bogowie, ile wy macie lat że już narzekacie na zdrowie? :D
<pressenter> :)
<pressenter> khykhy :P
<Syngress> Panowie korzysta ktos z was z DDWRT ?  www.dd-wrt.com
<pressenter> Mamy swoje włąsne... hmm... lokale użytkowe, ze swoimi włąsnymi Paniami w tychże. ;)
<Stirlitz> razem z jurkiem, pablo i z kifka to bedzie ze 200
<Stirlitz> :>
<Quintasan> Kłamiesz! Ludzie tyle nie żyją!
<Quintasan> :P
<pressenter> Stirlitz: Coś koło 170ciu mi wyszło. ;)
<Stirlitz> pewnie kogos pominąłem, który miał psa>
<Stirlitz> w sensie psa?
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: które z was ma pod 70? ;)
<pressenter> Stirlitz: No teoretycznie tego od cheetosów. xD
<Stirlitz> a!
<pressenter> Ale też nie liczyłem, u mnie byłeś tylko Ty, jurek, Pablo, kifka, i ja, razem koło 170ciu. ;)
<Stirlitz> pressenter, ten cholerny "niemiec" co raz to częściej o sobie przypomina
<Stirlitz> w ramach rewanżu wyśle Ci zapas ukraińskiej viagry
<pressenter> Mi tam jeszcze nie potrzebna, ale Ty się nie krępuj. ;)
<Stirlitz> ok, jak juz będzie sie chował w gumofilcu - pisz
<pressenter> Hehe, ze strachu i braku chęci przyznania się przed samym sobą, pewnie nie napiszę. xD
<barnex> hmmhmmhmm
<Quintasan> O bogowie, a ja znowu do szkoły iść muszę
<Quintasan> Super sprawdzian z Worda!
<barnex> jabster wyłaczył transport gg już na dobre chyba :o
<barnex> gg ciągle rozdaje nieużywane numery?
<barnex> bo coś słyszałem, że mieli z tym skończyć
<Stirlitz> jedyny porzadny transport jest na ubuntu.pl
<Quintasan> barnex: one nie są wyłączone, są płatne od dzisiaj
<Quintasan> Stirlitz: i na chrome
<Stirlitz> taa chrome
<pressenter> I na gg...
<Quintasan> Thank you Cpt. Obvious
<Quintasan> O ile sam protokół nazywamy transportem ^_^
<pressenter> Jułr łelkom.
<Stirlitz> ja ma jeszcze jeden kontakt gg, a poniewaz kontakt ma 62 lata jeszcze troche poczekam
<pressenter> Tak to jest z nolajfami. :P
<Stirlitz> pressenter, no nie mów ze nie wolisz zadzwonić :>
<barnex> no ja mam dwa, więc nie bardzo mi się widzi płacić / instalować multikomunikator
<pressenter> Stirlitz: Hmm, no jak tak na to spojrzeć to faktycznie, w sumie na gg tylko z kobietą rozmawiam, jak w pracy jest... O_o
<barnex> z ubuntu.pl da się z zewnątrz korzystać?
<pressenter> Bierzesz laptopa, wychodzisz na miasto, podłączasz się do jakiejś bezprzewodówki... nawet z Windowsa siętak da z zewnętrz korzystać...
<Quintasan> pfff
<Quintasan> idę się uczyć na sprawdzian z worda
<Quintasan> życzcie mi powodzenia
<barnex> hfrfgfrfr
<pressenter> Quintasan: Realnie rzecz biorąc to najbardziej, starą polską tradycją, będziemy się jednak smiali z Twojego niepowodzenia. ;)
<barnex> klient jabbera powinien mieć opcję przenoszenia ludzi między transportami
<barnex> bo robię to częściej niż zmienianie avatara :<
<Quintasan> pressenter: chciałbym mieć egzamin komisyjny z informatyki
<Quintasan> ciekawe jak to wygląda
<Quintasan> ale aż tak starać się nie zamierzam
<Quintasan> swoją drogą to fajne hasło mamy do szkolengo WiFi
<Quintasan> "ogolniak"
<Quintasan> szkolnego*
<ChaosEngine> warto zapamiętać ;-)
<slawek72> WItam.
<slawek72> Witam*
<slawek72> ZObaczcie co znalazłem w sieci: http://ircstats.ubuntu.pl/
<slawek72> ;]
<Stirlitz> jestes wielki, spójrz na topic
<slawek72> Stirlitz dzięki :)
<slawek72> Nie spojrzałem wcześniej.
<slawek72> Sorki ;]
<LukasProfit> halo
<LukasProfit> jak scalic pliki r01, r02 etc z konsoli?
<jacekowski> musisz jeszcze miec plik rar
<barnex> cat r* > plik.r?
<barnex> a, że to rary
<barnex> to idd musisz mieć.
<LukasProfit> mam plik rar
<barnex> i chcesz mieć jeden duży plik rar?
<barnex> to chyba najprościej rozpakować i spakować ponownie
<LukasProfit> tak, chodzi mi dokladnie o scalenie filmu
<barnex> meh, rar pewnie i tak nie bardzo ten film spakował
<barnex> i pewnie był tylko dla podziału częsci
<barnex> więc nie ma sensu pakować ponownie imo.
<LukasProfit> heh, no takie sa zasady sceny p2p
<jacekowski> rar e plik.rar
<jacekowski> nie ma sceny p2p
<barnex> no ale du -h możesz zobaczyć, ile oszczędził ten rar
<jacekowski> p2p to nie scena
<LukasProfit> hehe
<LukasProfit> sceny, p2p
<LukasProfit> przecinek nie wstawilem ;p
<jacekowski> scena nigdy nie uzywa p2p
<jacekowski> i kazdy leak do p2p to zlo
<jacekowski> idac dalejr
<LukasProfit> wiem, wiem
<jacekowski> dalej
<barnex> :O
<jacekowski> rar e plik.rar
<barnex> to po co scena robi cokolwiek?
<barnex> myślałem, że ich celem są releasy do p2p
<jacekowski> nie
<LukasProfit> eee
<LukasProfit> nie
<jacekowski> nigdy
<barnex> a w ogóle o jakiej scenie mówimy?
<jacekowski> jak grupa releasuje do p2p to leci wpizdu
<LukasProfit> scena to jakby mogla to by powybijala p2p
<jacekowski> i traci access do dumpow
<LukasProfit> ale zawsze znajdzie sie jakas szmata co przezuci na p2p ;p
<barnex> wait wat
<jacekowski> teraz zamkneli najwiekszego dumpa w europie
<jacekowski> tego co to bylo ze na ktoryms uniwersytecie terabajty znalezli
<barnex> czyli grupy rilisowe sobie kupują bilety ew. narażają się na kary zgrywając
<barnex> potem się bawią klatka po klatce z wycinaniem watermarków
<LukasProfit> bilety?
<barnex> kompresują
<LukasProfit> jakie bilety
<barnex> no camy
<LukasProfit> eee
<jacekowski> no tez
<barnex> żeby potem nikt tego nie zobaczył?
<LukasProfit> kto teraz camy wypuszcza
<jacekowski> i potem to idzie na site
<LukasProfit> ts
<jacekowski> barnex: nie
<jacekowski> barnex: to idzie na tzw. site
<jacekowski> barnex: i inne grupy scenowe maja tez tam dostep
<barnex> czyli: ja zrobię jeden film i za to sobie obejrzę 20 innych filmów?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> ratio przewaznie jest 1:2
<barnex> to taniej i łatwiej kupić bilety
<LukasProfit> to dla satysfakcji
<LukasProfit> hehe
<barnex> no dla satysfakcji i chwały to raczej wrzucanie na p2p
<jacekowski> barnex: dla malych gownianych grup
<LukasProfit> eee
<barnex> żeby wiedzieć, że ludzie z tego korzystają itp
<jacekowski> barnex: dobre grupy ktore robia dobre releasy maja lepsze ratio
<jacekowski> barnex: a czasem free lech
<jacekowski> z niektorych siteow
<slawek72> Jak w irssi zobaczyć listę użytkowników?
<LukasProfit> a czasem, ale bardzo rzadko juz teraz cos jest na scenie
<LukasProfit> a nie ma tego na p2p
<barnex> slawek72: /who?
<slawek72> Bo nie mam jej na górze.
<jacekowski> LukasProfit: zdziwilbys sie
<jacekowski> LukasProfit: 80% stuffu nigdy nie wycieka
<barnex> :o
<barnex> to co to jest to 80%, filmy które nigdy nie wyciekają też do kin? :P
<slawek72> barnex jaka jest komenda?
<jacekowski> glownie soft
<barnex> aa, soft, meh soft
<barnex> slawek72: /who
<barnex> tak pamiętam, bo teraz na weechacie siedzę i tu jest /names
<AaaA> ver slawek72
<barnex> powinno Ci wypisać listę userów w aktualne okienko, albo w serwerowe
<slawek72> Dzięki barnex:)
<slawek72> To będzie ta komenda: /name
<slawek72> barnex a jaką komendą można do kogoś na priv wejść?
<slawek72> ver
<slawek72> AaaA co wer?
<slawek72> Witaj AaaA :)
<AaaA> dobry
<barnex> slawek72: /query
<slawek72> barnex dzięki:)
<slawek72> Jeszcze po /query trzeba dodać nick ]
<slawek72> AaaA Ty używasz finch?
<barnex> no well, irssi jest dobre, ale nie aż tak żeby czytało w myślach do kogo chcesz zagadać :P
<barnex> generalnie /help komenda
<slawek72> Nie działa
<AaaA> tak uzywam zięby
<slawek72> Ta komenda: /help
<slawek72> AaaA używasz zięby czyli finch?
<PushUpek> bryyyy ;]
<slawek72> bry
<PushUpek> ale tu ciszaaaa....
<slawek72> Tak cisza.
<slawek72> Wszyscy pewnie ubuntu udoskonalają ;]
<slawek72> Znalazłem fajne skórki do irssi ;]
<crusty> daj nazwe a nie....
<crusty> :)
<Stirlitz> tylko jedna jest fajna
<Stirlitz> moja :>
<slawek72> A jakiej używasz?
<Stirlitz> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3125635/zrzut_ekranu.png
<slawek72> ładna.
<slawek72> Czy masz włączoną przezroczystośc okna w terminalu?
<Stirlitz> pewnie tak
<slawek72> Bo ja mam i to mi przeszkadza. A jak wyłączę przezroczystość to nie mam galaretkowanego okienka tylko stałe.
<slawek72> W jaki sposób mogę zainstalować taka skórke jaką Ty masz. Bardzo mi się podoba:)
<Stirlitz> ja to nie wiem compiz słuzy u mnie do szybszego rysowania okien
<slawek72> Acha.
<Stirlitz> slawek72, ja przerobiłem jakąś z irssi.org
<slawek72> A masz gotowy jej skrypt?
<Stirlitz> ale to pewnie z 5 lat temu było
<slawek72> Tyle czasu na ubuntu siedzisz?
<Stirlitz> no na ubuntu to od 5.04 ;)
<Stirlitz> wcześniej bywało róznie ;)
<slawek72> Acha. Od tej wersji: 5.04
<slawek72> Żeby zmienić skórkę to muszę wyjść z tego pokoju?
<barnex> chyba nie
<Stirlitz> pewnie cos w stylu /set theme ale to dawno było
<slawek72> Ok.
<slawek72> Strirlitz tak to ta komenda:)
<slawek72> Tu jest dużo skórek:  irssi.rulez.org
<bt4> slawek72,  proponuje używanie klawisza TAB :)
<bt4> slawek72, nie potrzebnie przepisujesz cały nick
<slawek72>  bt4 a do czego?
<slawek72> A co daje TAB ?
<bt4> slawek72, wpisujesz pierwsze litery nicku o dajesz tam
<bt4> tab
<slawek72> Uczę się dopiero chłopcy:)
<bt4> slawek72, spróbuj :)0
<slawek72> Stirlitz:
<slawek72> Działa. Super komenda:)
<bt4> slawek72, po cholere przepisywac cały nick ??;)
<slawek72> bt4: masz rację i to całkowitą]
<slawek72> bt4:  wiesz ja dopiero poznaję komendy w irssi ]
<slawek72> czy znacie jakiś konsolowy odtwarzacz muzyki z url radia internetowego oprócz Moc ?
<Stirlitz> mplayer
<slawek72> Też z konsoli można odpalić ten mplayer?
<qermit> slawek72: mpd
<Pokrak> Mpg123
<slawek72> qermit, a który jest lepszy?
<Stirlitz> mpd lepiej nadawa jak odtwarza
<slawek72> Ok.
<Pokrak> Niech sprawdzi sam i oceni
<slawek72> sudo apt-get install mpd ?
<slawek72> Jest w repo?
<Stirlitz> no, ale najsampierw jakies howto poczytaj
<Pokrak> Polecam zamiat apt uzywa aptitude
<Stirlitz> Pokrak, a czym to uzasadnisz, jesli to nie debian?
<slawek72> Pokrak: w komendzie?
<slawek72> Ja mam ubuntu.
<Pokrak> Jak to nie debian
<Stirlitz> slawek72, nie słuchaj go w ubuntu uzywa sie apt, korzystaja z a apt synaptici i takie tam
<slawek72> I instaluje w terminalu w ubuntu taką komendą: sudo apt-get install
<slawek72> Stirlitz:  dzięki:)
<slawek72> No ubuntu wzięty z debiana. ubuntu to debian - tak piszą w sieci, ale ja aż tak się nie zagłębiam chłopcy:)
<Pokrak> Apt nie uzywam od lat. Aptitude zajmuje si problemami wszystkimi
<Stirlitz> to widać
<Pokrak> Sawek pisz Sudo aptitude install paczka
<slawek72> Pokrak: czyli jak użyje aptitude to mi wszystkie problemy zlikwiduje?
<Pokrak> Zobac sam
<slawek72> Sudo przez duże S czy małe s ?
<Pokrak> I ocen
<Pokrak> Mae
<slawek72> Ok.
<Pokrak> Z komorki pisze i mi z duzymi daje
<slawek72> Rozumem:)
<bt4> przez średnie "s" spróbuj
<Stirlitz> Pokrak, najpierw napraw kodowanie, potem sie zastanów gdzie sa bazy pakietów, nie bez powodu aptitude wyleciało z ubuntu
<Stirlitz> natomiast nadal mozesz byc hakierem aptitude
<Pokrak> Stirl nie wylecialo bo ciagle jest
<slawek72> Pokrak: paczka - czyli muszę podać lokalizację paczki czy samą nazwę tylko ?
<Pokrak> Nazwe
<slawek72> Ok.
<Stirlitz> Pokrak, było, poza tym nie bede sie kopał z koniem
<Pokrak> Stirl nie udowadniaj wyzszosci kazdy uzywa wedle uznania
<Pokrak> Nie lubiz nie zmuszam
<Stirlitz> jasne, tyle ze wedle uznania w ubuntu wszystkie managery pakietów korzystaja z apt
<Stirlitz> a tera won do ig
<Pokrak> Wiec juz nie jecz
<slawek72> CO to znaczy ig ?
<Stirlitz> znaczy ze juz nie zobacze co napisze
<barnex> myślałem, że to kf
<Stirlitz> barnex, milosci moja
<Stirlitz> jak napisze że killfile to nie zrozumie "prawie" nikt
<Pokrak> Znaczy ze stirl pucil focha jak dzieWCZynka
<Pokrak> Ok czas zmykac
<barnex> Stirlitz: jak napiszesz plonk, to mogą sobie łatwo wygooglać :>
<Stirlitz> no :) kf zwórci wiecej false :]
<slawek72> Jak w irssi mogę zobaczyć wyżej rozmowę. Nie mogę do góry przeinąć pionowego paska.
<barnex> slawek72: page up?
<slawek72> barnex: dzięki :)
<slawek72> Coraz ciekawszy ten linux i programy na nim, a zwłaszcza konsolowe :)
<Stirlitz> uhm
#ubuntu-pl 2010-11-16
<barnex> dobranoc
<slawek72> barnex: spokojnej nocki ]
<slawek72> Jak się ustawia w irssi , że jak opuszczam irssi to pokazuje się po mnie tekst, np: Dobrej Nocki wszystkim. ?
<dweller> no idea
<dweller> nie uzywam /exit ;]
<slawek72> dweller: Ok ]
<dweller> moje irssi ma 20dni uptimeu
<slawek72> dweller: a co to znaczy: uptimeu?
<Stirlitz> Irssi: Uptime: 121d 11h 2m 3s
<crusty> lol
<crusty> Stirlitz: nice uptime
<Stirlitz> słabe
<dweller> nom
<dweller> lipka
<crusty> ja mam pare dni
<slawek72> Ja też.
<slawek72> Jak to sprawdzić?
<Stirlitz> ale moge wam fajny uptiime pokazać
<crusty> 01:11 -!- Irssi: Uptime: 15d 17h 56m 29s
<Stirlitz> ubuntu serwe zakatowany
<slawek72> crusty: jak to wywołujesz?
<dweller> slawek72: /uptime
<dweller> ;s
<crusty> /uptime
<crusty> :)
<Stirlitz>  01:14:12 up 776 days, 15:22,  5 users,  load average: 0.26, 0.28, 0.29
<slawek72> Dzięki chłopaki ]
<dweller> ch
<crusty> uh
<slawek72> Nie pokazuje.
<dweller> Stirlitz: ilu userów?
<Stirlitz> dweller, w ciul, 1k vhostów i ... tomcat
<dweller> ;x
<dweller> to klaster jest
<dweller> to sie nie liczy
<Stirlitz> nie, dedyk mocny
<slawek72> crusty: nie pokazuje komendą : /uptime
<Stirlitz> dweller, i działa na ubuntu, bo sie uparłem :)
<dweller> heh
<dweller> Stirlitz: jaka maszyna?
<dweller> eh, zintegrowany układ dzwiekowy jest zly
<dweller> nie potrafi przeniesc nawet pełnego pasma ;x
<Stirlitz> dweller, nie ma juz takich nawet w ofercie, ale niespecjalnie mocna c2dx6 i 16GB ram
<slawek72> cd ~/.irssi
<Enlik> slawek72@ubuntu:~/.irssi $
<slawek72> ~/.irssi
<slawek72> ~/.irssi $
<Enlik> slawek72@ubuntu:~/.irssi $ -bash: ~/.irssi: Jest katalogiem
 * Enlik robi za basha
<slawek72> Chcę zainstalować skórkę na irssi
<Enlik> slawek72: to wyżej ( slawek72@ubuntu:~/.irssi $ ) mialo symulować prompt basha, to nie polecenie ;)
<Enlik> Wrzuciłeś do ~/.irssi/?
<slawek72> Nie.
<slawek72> Pobrałem skórkę w : Pobrane
<Enlik> No to wrzuć.
<slawek72> Nie znam komendy.
<Enlik> Byle czym, może być Nautilus
<slawek72> Dopiero się uczę ]
<Enlik> Nie musi byc w konsoli ;]
<slawek72> Enlik: a gdzie znajdę Nautilus?
<Enlik> A tak zapytam, masz GNOME? Albo inaczej, ubuntu czy Kubuntu?
<slawek72> ubuntu gnome
<Enlik> Nautilus to ten program do wyswietlania plyków ;]
<slawek72> Jest w repo?
<Enlik> Jest zainstalowany
<Enlik> Wejdź w katalog domowy (menu Miejsca -> coś tam) - to będzie to
<Enlik> (Jest to odpowiednik explorera)
<slawek72> hmm
<slawek72> Nie widzę.
<Enlik> Jak wyświetlasz (graficznie) swoje pliki?
<slawek72> Lista
<Enlik> Takim programem, ktory wyglada jak przegladarka plikow w Windowsie (Explorer)? http://live.gnome.org/Nautilus/Screenshots takim?
<slawek72> Nie.
<Enlik> (Ubuntu zamieszanie robi, ma chyba zmienic na co innego w ktorejs wersji... ale to na marginesie.)
<slawek72> Pewnie mam kadu.
<Enlik> Uch.
<slawek72> Bo takich folderów graficznych nie mam.
<slawek72> Enlik: jesteś?
<Enlik> Tak, i stracilem wszelką nadzieję :)
<slawek72> Czemu?
<Enlik> Ale nie bierz tego do siebie, tak bywa późną porą.
<slawek72> A jak sprawdzić w mym ubuntu jakiego środowiska używam?
<Enlik> Jak masz Ubuntu, to GNOME
<slawek72> Mam ubuntu 10.10
<Enlik> Jedna z prostych metod to poszukanie zrzutów ekranu i porównanie z tym, co się ma
<Enlik> GNOME.
<slawek72> A Ty jaki masz Linux?
<Enlik> Jeśli pytasz o „środowisko”, to Enlightenment DR17.
<slawek72> ale arch czy inny ?
<Enlik> Sabayon
<slawek72> Nie znam.
<Enlik> Tak więc, inny ;p
<slawek72> No tak.
<slawek72> czy muszę wychodzić z irssi, żeby zainstalować skórkę w irssi?
<Enlik> Nie ma takiej potrzeby
<Enlik> Przeniosłeś już ten plik?
<DaZ> jakieś kamilki wam sie zalęgły chyba
<DaZ> >:
<slawek72> Nie wiem jak go przenieść.
<Enlik> DaZ: nadziejuję,  że nie.
<slawek72> Enlik: jak go przenieść.
<slawek72> Mam zapisany w folderze: Pobrane.
<Enlik> Ech, znajdź ten program, o ktorym pisalem
<Enlik> Albo mv -i <źródło> <cel>
<slawek72> To jest nazwa skórki: thirdeye.theme
<slawek72> To w konsoli jaka podać komendę?
<slawek72> Enlik:
 * slawek72 myśli
<kotu> witam!
<bez_nicku> witaj!
<kotu> Czy jest jakiś prosty sposób na wykorzystanie notebooka jako drugi monitor do PC? Oba kompy są spięte za pomocą LAN
<kotu> na obu maszynach jest zainstalowany Ubuntu 10.10/Gnome desktop
<bez_nicku> pulpit zdalny?
<bez_nicku> ale to raczej nie o to chodzi...
<kotu> hmm... nie zależy mi na wykorzystaniu zasobów notebooka
<kotu> tylko korzystania z niego jako z 2. workspace
<kotu> już wygooglałem takie narzędzie jak Synergy, ale umożliwia raptem współdzielenie schowka
<kotu> nie ma opcji na przenoszenie widoków aplikacji pomiędzy maszynami
<kotu> chyba że można w jakiś sposób skonfigurować VNC do tego celu, ale nie znalazłem nic sensownego
<bez_nicku> Hmm... no jak chcesz przenieś z jednej maszyny na drugą aplikacje? :O tak po pulpicie... laptop to nie monitor... komputery komunikują się z sobą po lanie....
<kotu> może zbytnio uprościłem
<kotu> ot, docelowo chcę mieć taką funkcjonalność, jak bym miał przypięte 2 monitory do jednego kompa
<bez_nicku> Wątpię czy to ci się uda :)
<bez_nicku> To jednak są dwa komputery...
<kotu> na Windows jest np. taka aplikacja jak Maxivista (maxivista.com), tego typu alternatywa by mnie interesowała
<kotu> ale skoro nie będzie zbyt łatwo to chyba dam sobie spokój poki co
<kotu> btw. dzięki :]
<bez_nicku> Hmm... ciekawe :P
<kotu> chyba mam! x2x + openssh-server
<fbu> hAJ
<AaaA> czesc
<fbu> AaaA: cześć
<AaaA> idę popracować:)
<fbu> trzeba trzeba :D
<shpaq> mornin'
<m4n14k> morning
<fbu> morning :D
<m4n14k> ;p
<fbu> :D
<m4n14k> takie pytanko mam jak mam rozdzielczosc 1280 x 800 to jaka ma rozdzielke standardowe okno terminala ??
<fbu> 160 x 90 ?
<fbu> nie pamietam
<fbu> ale czy to ma znaczenie?
<m4n14k> bo ja chce dac obrazem w tle
<fbu> aaa
<fbu> to daj wiekszy troche i sie wykadruje ;)
<m4n14k> i już mam xD
<fbu> gratulejszyn :D
<m4n14k> a powie mi jeszcze ktoś gdzie w ubuntu 10.04 zmienia się obraz przy ekranie logowania
<m4n14k> bo w ubuntu 9.10 jeszcze to potrafilem znaleźć
<fbu> nie pamietam
<EsmD>  debian-506-i386-CD-1.iso  <-- to jest z gnomem?
<Syngress> dziendobry
<jacekowski> EsmD: to jest debian
<jacekowski> EsmD: instalujesz co chcesz
<EsmD> jacekowski, mi chodzi o to czy to jest z dolaczonym gnomem...
<pokrak> tak jest z dołączonym :)
<pokrak> daja gratis
<jacekowski> nie ma
<jacekowski> na zadnym debianowym cd nie ma gnome
<jacekowski> trzeba dociagac z internetu
<jacekowski> albo sciagac pelny zestaw 70 CD
<fbu> to nie ma problemu :)
<fbu> ile?
<jacekowski> 70
<jacekowski> tyle zajmuje repo debiana
<pokrak> wystarczy 1 blueray :)
<EsmD> albo mniej dvd
<fbu> to szybicej sciagnac cd z gnome :)
 * EsmD ma tylko nagrywarke cd :p
<fbu> albo duzy dysk :D
<pokrak> esmd ciagnij przez netinstall
 * fbu współczuje EsmD
<EsmD> mozna chyba gnoma zassac z neta?
<pokrak> bedziesz miał wszytko aktualne
<fbu> mozna
<pokrak> wszytko mozna
<EsmD> e no to spoko
<jacekowski> EsmD: mozna
<fbu> netinstall bodajrze 230 mega
<jacekowski> EsmD: i tak wszyscy robia
<jacekowski> EsmD: minimalne CD i reszta z neta
<fbu> po co syf instalowac
<pokrak> nie pamietak kiedy debiana instalowałem inaczej
<EsmD> kurcze ja sie zastanawialem jak to bedzie z tym debianem/linuxami itp. a przeciez ja nigdy nie czytalem zadnych poradnikow -.-
<pokrak> EsmD: moze zacznij od czegoś prostrzego ?? :)
<EsmD> pokrak, naucze sie na bledach
<pokrak> oby
<fbu> prosto jest
<EsmD> poczytam debian dla poczatkujacych, pobawie sie troche pozniej przejde do kolejnej ksiazki itp.
<m4n14k> mialem plytke do debiana od kumpla ale pakiety ciaglem z neta
<fbu> znasz angielski w miare to sobie poradzis
<EsmD> wlasnie ten angielski... szkoda ze nie ma PL :/
<pokrak> jest tez
<m4n14k> EsmD, a teraz na jakim OS pracujesz ?
<fbu> EsmD: zainstaluj łubuntu :D
<fbu> proste
<fbu> dasz sobie rade
<EsmD> srodowiska graficzne wprowadzaja nowe jezyki?
<pokrak> ??
<EsmD> teraz na ubuntu
<m4n14k> ubuntu  oparty jest na debianie xD
<EsmD> ale to ostatnie chwile
<pokrak> EsmD: to masz debiana :)
<pokrak> jeno bardziej friendky :)
<m4n14k> wiec nie widze potrzeby zmieniać ubuntu na debiana
<m4n14k> xD
<pokrak> jako desktop pozostawiłbym ubuntu
<fbu> EsmD: dlaczego chciałbys debiana? a nie ubu
<EsmD> ja mam umysl dyktatora-tyrana, jak mnie cos denerwuje to to usuwam
<pokrak> bo jak debiana bys chciał na desktop to trza by było na unstable działać bąðż chociaż testing
<fbu> EsmD:  to co ice denerwuje w łubuntu
<m4n14k> to dajmy przyklad jezeli z debianem nie wyjdzie instalacja to co wyrzucisz ??
<EsmD> teraz sie patrze na to co piszecie z magiczna czestotliwoscia 60hz -.-
<fbu> PLD xD
<pokrak> m4n14k: pewnie freebsd :)
<EsmD> m4n14k, jak to instalacja ma nie wyjsc z debianem? na virtual boxie instalowalem w trybie tym... nie graficznym tylko tym drugim
<pokrak> EsmD: czyli nie mozesz sobie porzadnie ubu skonf ??
<EsmD> nie bo mnie denerwuje
<pokrak> EsmD: to popatrz sobie np na elive opengeu lub pinguy
<EsmD> i za duzo smieciowych rzeczy tutaj jest i tak jakos mnie ogranicza... :D
<EsmD> joke
<pokrak> są też debianopodobne ale za to inne niz ubuntu
<EsmD> wiem
<EsmD> mint
<EsmD> itp.
<fbu> ale co cie denerwuje
<m4n14k> EsmD, zawsze mozesz zainstalować Gentoo xD
<EsmD> w sumie to zainstaluje sobie NetSecL
<fbu> co denerwuje usuwasz i jak chcesz zastepujesz odpowiednikiem
<pokrak> polecałbym ci opengeu i pinguy
<fbu> gentoo the best
<pokrak> z czego pinguy jest aktualny
<pokrak> bazuje na ubu 10.10
<fbu> freebsd jest przyjaazny :D :D
<m4n14k> ja tam nie narzekam na ubuntu
<EsmD> fbu, mialem freebsd
<EsmD> taki sobie
<pokrak> ja tez nie
<fbu> EsmD: i jak?
<m4n14k> wczesniej latalem po różnych dystrybucjach
<pokrak> mam kilka ubu i wszytkie działaja bez zarzutu
<m4n14k> zaczynałem od Auroxa później mandrake, debian, gentoo aż w koncu ubuntu
<fbu> u mnie tylko w netbook 10.10 ati cos nie bangla
<fbu> m4n14k: pamietam czasy auroxa :D
<EsmD> ja nagralem sobie z 6 distro i testowalem, spodobal mi sie nawet PardusLinux, ale odszedlem bo ma kde 4.x :/
<pokrak> ja zaczynałrem na suse pozniej redhat ale był to sheet straszny i od tamtego debian
<pokrak> :)
<m4n14k> u mnie po aktualizacji netbook 10.04 do 10.10 cos sie wysypalo
<pokrak> juz bedzie kilkanaście lat
<m4n14k> i nic sie nie ladowalo
<fbu> o suse tez bylo
<pokrak> u mnie poszło ładnie odziwo
<EsmD> ja chyba mialem takie roblemy bo malo miejsca mialem
<m4n14k> ale opensuse
<fbu> m4n14k: ja mialem x64 moze ati nie wspiera i dlatego
<pokrak> troche pracowałem na AIX`e ibm`a
<pokrak> oo i daaaawno na solarisie
<m4n14k> dlatego zaintalowalem normalna wersje xD
<fbu> netbsd sie przewinal tez
<pokrak> m4n14k:  ja jeszcze wczesniej przed open suse
<fbu> m4n14k:  ja jeszcze suse 7
<m4n14k> z tego co pamietam to Suse był płatny
<pokrak> m4n14k: kilkanaście lat temu nie był
<m4n14k> xD
<fbu> pokrak: dokładnie
<pokrak> pracowałem na 2 albo 3 wersjach przed płatną
<fbu> a i DOS :D
<pokrak> qwa stary juz jestem :D
<pokrak> pamietam windowsa 3.1
<fbu> pokrak: nie przejmuj sie
<m4n14k> na windowsie 3.11. pracowałem w szkole
 * fbu tez pamieta
<pokrak> m4n14k: ale ja mowie o windowsie 3.1:)
<m4n14k> pomimo że na rynku już był 2000
<pokrak> wtedy to ni było jeszcze w2k
<m4n14k> nom
<fbu> fajnie tak powspominać :D
<pokrak> heh
<EsmD> i686 to co to bedzie za typ?
<pokrak> EsmD: platforma 32 bit
<EsmD> a czym sie rozni od i484?
<pokrak> heh pamietacie jeszcze i 386 ?? :)
<fbu> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/I686
<EsmD> u mnie w szkole w 2002 nadal pracowali na win95...
<EsmD> pokrak, kolo mnie lezy taki procek :P
<fbu> EsmD:  wiesz brak kasy w szkole  to nie ma co sie dziwic
<pokrak> EsmD: pokazałbym ci moje skarby
<fbu> hehehe :D
<pokrak> do dzisiaj mam sprawną płyte 286 z ramem
<pokrak> :)
<m4n14k> powiem ci ze w szkole to kompy byly mniej wiecej takiej konfiguracji procesol 386/16 mb ram/ dysk 1 gb
<fbu> ja mam ramy w szafie co sa po 64kb
 * pokrak pamieta ze iał kiedys 386sx z hdd 40 MB i 1 mb ram
<fbu> i wszystko chodziło :D
<pokrak> mam jeszcze commodore 64 i amige
<pokrak> też sprawne
<EsmD> pokrak, ja tez
<fbu> ja nie zapomne atari :D
 * pokrak chce atarii i zx spectrum
<EsmD> pokrak, u mnie lezy A500 sprawna
<pokrak> daj mi daj mi
<fbu> pokrak: mam gdzies youstic od atari
<fbu> *joystic :D
<fbu> i te 8 bitowe dzwieki
<m4n14k> mialem Zx spectrum i C64 kiedys
<pokrak> yeap
<pokrak> rick dangerous
<m4n14k> no i oczywiscie snesa xD
<pokrak> dyna blaster
<pokrak> pac man
<fbu> pong :D
<pokrak> river raid
<EsmD> o i mam jeszcze plete glowna od laptopa z intel i486 DX
<m4n14k> oooo river raid kultowa giera
<fbu> heh
<fbu> a pamietacie niby pierwszego laptopa?
<pokrak> a pozniej doo
<EsmD> ja raz za czas lubie sobie pyknac w Mega lo Manie
<fbu> compaq  cos tam
<m4n14k> ostatnio swojemu siostrzencowi mowilem ze kiedys gry byly na kasetach MC to mowil ze go wkrecam xD
<pokrak> heh pamietam ze bodajze 4 mb ramu wymagał
<pokrak> doom znaczy sie
<fbu> ale jaka satysfakcja
<pokrak> tia heh
<EsmD> dla mnie gry sie zaczely od amigi, nie mialem przygod z atari :/
<m4n14k> byly kiedys czasy xD
<EsmD> i commodore
<fbu> amiga to juz zaawansowan technologia :D
<EsmD> a moze to i dobrze bo teraz pewnie bym mial brode do kolan, pingle jak stepien z 13posterunku i nerdzilbym non stop przy komputerze
<EsmD> 16bitowiec
<fbu> xD
<EsmD> wie ktos co zawiera plik z gentoo stage3?
<pokrak> a co na to google ?
<m4n14k> kiedys bym ci powiedzial
<m4n14k> bo mniej wiecej wiedzialem ktory stage to jaka instalacja
<m4n14k> a teraz to nie
<pokrak> cos od tarballi
<pokrak> albo nie
<pokrak> http://www.google.com/search?hl=pl&q=gentoo+stage3&aq=f&aqi=g1&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/25r6b4m> (at www.google.com)
<pokrak> tu poszukaj
<m4n14k> zna ktos jakies fajne rpg on-line na buntu
<pokrak> na ubu to urban terror ale nie rpg :)
<EsmD> m4n14k, moze Ember? jakis mmorpg
<fbu> graliscie w war-rock'a ale na win?
<m4n14k> EsmD, a grales w to ?
<EsmD> m4n14k, szczerze mowiac zanstalowalem i nie mialem okazji
<m4n14k> aha
<m4n14k> no to instalujemy
<m4n14k> a mam jeszcze pytanko czy uzywa ktos z was ubuntu na laptopie ?
<fbu> m4n14k: ja uzywalem
<noneo> m4n14k: używa. Ale wersję PCetową, nie netbookową.
<fbu> yhy
<m4n14k> ja tez uzywam Pctową
<m4n14k> chodzi mi o klawisze funkcyjne
<m4n14k> jak je aktywować
<maf2> witajcie mam problem ubuntu przestalo montować cdrom ni z tego ni z owego
<maf2> help :)
<fbu> u mnie jak dobrze pamietam to z 9.10 chodziły ok
<noneo> m4n14k: Wcisnąłem F1 i wyskoczył mi help na temat terminala. Działają.
<pokrak> m4n14k: ja uzywam na lapku
<pokrak> m4n14k: był szakis soft laptopowy moment lookne
<noneo> m4n14k: funkcyjne w znaczeniu te z obrazkami?
<fbu> typu FN + ...
<pokrak> qna ni pamietam jak sie to zwało
<m4n14k> cos mnie wywalilo xD
<fbu> przerwało kabel transoceaniczny :D
<m4n14k> czesc chodzi natomiast druga czesc nie
<maf2> ma ktoś chwile.
<maf2> Cdromu mi nie montuje :/
<pokrak> recznie montuje ??
<maf2> nie ale nie wiem czy dobrze montowałem :)
<maf2> w fstab mam taki wpis /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<pokrak> i co nie udało sie
<pokrak> ok a co google powiedziało ??
<pokrak> maf2 to juz powinieneś widzieć w czym problem heh po fstabie
<pokrak> pokombinuj troche poczytaj http://www.google.com/search?hl=pl&lr=lang_pl&tbs=lr%3Alang_1pl&q=ubuntu+automatyczne+montowanie+cdrom&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai= i daj znac czy sie udało
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/395cf8p> (at www.google.com)
<maf2> pokrak: o no auto ci chodzi ?
<maf2> no poczytam
<pokrak> maf2: nie powiem
<m4n14k> glupi ten ember
<maf2> pokrak: co według ciebie jest przyczyną. Bo ja już przyczynę znalazłem była nią walnięta płyta. Inne montuje
<maf2> pokrak: więc nie wiem co w tym wpisie jest źle według ciebie
<pokrak> przyczyną był błąd ludzki siedzący przed klawiaturą
<pokrak> ale odpowiednia mobilizacja podziałała
<maf2> no ta wymijająca odpowiedź xD
<pokrak> maf znalazłeś przyczyne a następnym raze chwile sie skupisz zanim wrózke spytasz
<m4n14k> czasem najprostrze rozwiazania sa najtrudniejszymi do odnalezienia ;p
<m4n14k> no to problem z nie montującym się napedem CD się rozwiązał ;p
<m4n14k> i nastala cisza na kanale xd
<pokrak> zieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeew
<m4n14k> http://img696.imageshack.us/f/aktualnyzrzutekranu.png/
<Syngress> Panowie ktory z Was uzywa iphone'a ?
<pokrak> nie pomoge
<pokrak> moment reset po aktualizacji
<m4n14k> k
<m4n14k> ojj ja nie uzywan
<m4n14k> xD
<m4n14k> ja mam Nokie E52
<Syngress> m4n14k: bardzo dobry telefon
<Syngress> stivi w kulki tnie z oprogramowaniem, miał być 4.2 na iphone'a - do chwili obecnej nic nie ma
<m4n14k> tylko cos sie wiesza
<m4n14k> jak zreszta kazda nokia na symbianie
<Syngress> n95 8GB miałem sporo czasu - denerwowały mnie opóźnienia ..
<Syngress> symbian - nie wiem czym to jest spowodowane - reagował strasznie powoli
<m4n14k> natomiast jezeli chodzi o baterie to dlugo trzyma
<m4n14k> ale nastepny telefon jaki chce bedzie na androidzie
<pokrak|2> re
<Syngress> m4n14k: bawiłem się ostatnio Xperią :) ! rewelacja ..
<m4n14k> ja samsungiem galaxy kolegi
<m4n14k> i tez super smiga
<m4n14k> tylko ze te telefony sa drogie jeszcze
<Syngress> tak, pamietam jak zajarałem się na 3GS'a - przyszłe  mozliosc wgrania innego systemu przy JB zdecydowały o zakupie tego urządzenia. Jak się szybko okazało ( o czym nie miałem zieolnego pojęcia) Stivi jest gorszy od Microsoftu a ja do końca życia będę sobie pluł że wydałem tyle kasy na mało uzyteczny gadzet :-/
<PoKrAk> ja mam e51 i jetem zadowolony
<m4n14k> tez dobry telefon xD
<PoKrAk> net jest
<PoKrAk> youtube jest
<PoKrAk> irc jest
<PoKrAk> komunikator jest
<PoKrAk> wifi jest
<PoKrAk> styknie
<Syngress> ehhh gdzie te czasy kiedy motorola strtac z B&W wyświetlaczem 3 liniowym robił furorę :-(
<m4n14k> i nic wiecej nie jest potrzebne xD
<Syngress> jest jakis ssh na E51/E52 ?
<PoKrAk> jest putty
<PoKrAk> ale szcerze nie udało mi sie go odpalic
<m4n14k> ja znikam
<m4n14k> czesc wam
<Syngress> m4n14k: narazie
<PoKrAk> narta
<Syngress> wczoraj odpaliłem z ciekawości ssh na 3GS'ie - rewelacja - shell śmiga aż miło, ciekaw jestem jak by to wyglądało na E51/52
<PoKrAk> upierdliwie bez pełnej klawki
<Syngress> pewnie ciężko
<PoKrAk> na ircu ciezko dopiero jest :)
<PoKrAk> ale da rade
<fbu> Syngress: ja jechałem przez putyy to w miare jakos szlo
<Syngress> to ważne, za kilka lat dostęp do sieci będziemy dostawać bez limitu u każdego większego operatora - już sobie to wybrażam jak większośc adminów pracuje bezpośrednio z telefonów ;)
<PushUpek> taaa chyba moje wnuki tak będą miały :D
<Syngress> PushUpek: może nie ;) jak się tak przyjrzeć co sie dzieje na rynku smartfonów ..
<PushUpek> tylko zanim u nas operatorzy wprowadzą nielimitowany dostęp do netu, to prędzej murzyni w afryce będą mieć cały kraj pokryty wifi :P
<Syngress> a tak, tutaj naturalnie poniosła mnie fantazja :)
<PoKrAk> nie sadze
<PoKrAk> nielimitowany dostep to juz nie tak daleko
<Syngress> z drugiej strony - ERA wrzuciła pakiety dostępu do sieci - limitowane - ale po osiągnieciu limitu spada transfer bez dodatkowych opłat - to już jest jakis krok w dobrą stronę ;)
<PoKrAk> a zreszta tyle niezabezpieczonych sieci w okolicy zawsze jest ze cos sie znajdzie
<szymon_g> witam
<PushUpek> siem
<mati75> re
<EpicFialGuy> czy wie ktos z jakim rozszerzeniem nalezy zapisac shellscript?
<PushUpek> .sh ?:>
<EpicFialGuy> #ubuntu dostarczylo szybciej
<PoKrAk> nic nie musi byc
<PushUpek> ta pogoda dobija
<fbu> yhy
<Syngress> u Was również za oknem mleko ? :(
<PushUpek> u mnie za oknem szaro....
<szymon_g> a u mnie jest ladna pogoda :)
<Syngress> na południu PL turbo mgła :-/
<szymon_g> troche chlodno- ale nie pada przynajmniej
<fbu> mega mgła
<fbu> i hcyba niskie cisnienei
<fbu> tak głowa pizga ... /-/
<Syngress> mam nadzieje że śnieg dopiero w styczniu ..
<PushUpek> pewnie spadnie zaraz po świętach, żeby przyjemniejszy powrót po sylwestrowej nocy był...
<Syngress> cholera ja nigdy nie pamiętam powrotu po sylwestrowej nocy, taki Environmental mam ;)
<PushUpek> ;D
<PoKrAk> mnie sie kimło wlasnie nuda
<szymon_g> Syngress: wypluj te slowa. ja chce biale swieta
<szymon_g> :)
<PoKrAk> musiałem okno otworzyc i na cmika wylezc
<Syngress> szymon_g: śnieg ok , 80cm - najlepiej suchy, biały wątpie - jak znam życie będzie chlapa, turbo zimny wiatr i 39*C gorączki :-/
<m4n14k> wrocilem xD
<PushUpek> byle nie było jak ostatnio, że deszcz padał ;]
<PoKrAk> niech juz 16 bedzie
<m4n14k> a co jest o 16 ?
<PoKrAk> koniec pracy
<PushUpek> aż poczytam wiadomości sportowe...
<Syngress> PoKrAk: czym się zajmujesz w robocie ?
<PoKrAk> admin
<Syngress> dziura jakaś czy coś większego  ?
<PoKrAk> poł na poł
<Syngress> luz
<PoKrAk> ale roboty szukam bo firma sie konczy :/
<Syngress> z domu ciężko ? :-/ albo inaczej, brzydko paczą
<m4n14k> aha
<m4n14k> aa to ja mam dzis wolne xD
<PoKrAk> nie robie z domu
<Syngress> *patrzą -- jak to możliwe :D
<PoKrAk> :)
<Syngress> jak tak poprzewijam trochę pracuj.pl - zastanawiam się - czy oni wszyscy nie powariowali.
<PoKrAk> nic mi nie mów od kilku miesiecy roboty szukam i dupa
<PoKrAk> skonczy sie ze pojde na kurs instruktora prawa jazdy zamist adminowac :/
<PoKrAk> w czwartek ide sie zapisac
<AaaA> PoKrAk: a jakiej pracy szukasz?
<PoKrAk> admin / telewizja przemysłowa
<m4n14k> instruktor dobra robota xD
<AaaA> admin czego?
<PoKrAk> adminuje siecia mam serwery linux + klaster windows 2007
<Syngress> dużo cierpliwości PoKrAk - szczególnie z opornymi starszymi Paniami które niekoniecznie zawsze się myją :D ;)
<PoKrAk> plus łącze i kilkadziesiat kompów pod sobą
<PoKrAk> m4n14k: wiem od 3 lat sie zbieram zeby pojsc na kurs
<PushUpek> Syngress, zawsze może wybierać te starsze panie do 29 lat :P
<PoKrAk> PushUpek: ta ta takie najlepsze
<Syngress> heheh no tak .. talk zupełnie poważnie - podobno stresująca robota
<PoKrAk> AaaA: a oferujesz prace ??
<PoKrAk> Syngress: ale to chociaz też umiem
<AaaA> nie ma takiego windowsa:> akurat nei mamy nic otwartego chyba ze AS400 znasz
<m4n14k> ale ja osobiscie chcialbym zrobic prawojazyd kat C+E
<m4n14k> i wtedy mialbym dobra robote
<m4n14k> w duńskiej firmie
<m4n14k> ale aktualnie jestem zadowolony z mojej pracy
<PushUpek> kierowca tira?:>
<AaaA> ewentualnie jakiegoś HP EVA
<PoKrAk> AaaA: kwestia doszkolenia sie :)
<PoKrAk> m4n14k: praca jako kierpwca to ciezki kawałek chleba
<Syngress> PoKrAk: ja mam cichą nadzieje że firma w której robisz jeszcze trochę będzie funkcjonować - m4n14k : robiłem C+E - popierdzielałem na egzaminie C - stary trupem Starem - miał strasznie czułe hamulce, naciskałeś delikatnie - wszyscy lądowali na przedniej szybie :)
<m4n14k> ale ja lubie jezdzic autem xD
<m4n14k> i nie koniecznie kierowca firma
<PoKrAk> m4n14k: tez lubie ale wole jezdzic po torze wyścigowym
<m4n14k> ale póki co nie zmieniam pracy jest mi dobrze xD
<PoKrAk> Syngress: tyz mam taka nadzieje ale na 99% jeli mi przedłużą to na 12 etatu wiec trza bedzie sobie dodatkowa robote poszukać
<PoKrAk> mialo byc 1/2 etatu
<m4n14k> no 1/2 etatu to kapa
<Syngress> PoKrAk: myslałeś o tworzeniu stron ? obok zwykłej roboty, można dobrą dodatkową kasę wyciągnać.
<PoKrAk> Syngress: ni mam do tego serca i odpowiedniej wiedzy
<Syngress> ok
<PoKrAk> moge sie pobawic w małe własne projekty badz przeróbki gotowców
<PoKrAk> ostatnio utknołem z jedna aplikacja php na stronicowaniu i poszło w kąt na jakiś czas
<Syngress> bo ci to nie potrzebne ;) - gdybyś miał z tego kasę, pewnie byś dłubał i szukał rozwiązania ..
<PoKrAk> kase bym chetnie przyjoł
<PoKrAk> ale ja wole bardziej problematyke systemów operacyjnych
<PoKrAk> i stawianie serwerów
<AaaA> w obecnych czasach serwery sie same stawiaja:)
<PoKrAk> ano :/
<AaaA> problem tylko jak to wszystko poustawiac;>>
<AaaA> zeby sie samo robilo
<PoKrAk> heh
<Syngress> AaaA: są teraz firmy posiadające usługe instalacji oraz konfiguracji rozwiązań serwerowych za naprawdę śmieszne pieniądze
<AaaA> a jakie to sa smieszne pieniadze?
<PoKrAk> Syngress: mozesz sobie virtualke za psie pieniadze kupi
<PoKrAk> c
<AaaA> masz na mysli cos jak amazon hosting?
<PoKrAk> home.pl np
<AaaA> nie wiem jak to home ma teraz zrobione ale pare lat temu nie bylo to zbyt zawansowane
<PoKrAk> działa to całkiem nieżle
<PoKrAk> sam wywaliłem kilka usług na home
<Syngress> jasne - dlatego piszę, ciężki kawałek chleba w tych czasach - AaaA: ostatnio na jakiejś stronie przeglądałem cennik - usługa postawienia serwera wraz z konfiguracją około 400PLN + jakieś abonamentowe administrowanie ..
<AaaA> ja mam z home zle doswiadczenia
<AaaA> wiem ze maja dobre uslugi z hostingiem aplikacji linuxowych ale ASP dziala beznadziejnie
<AaaA> i nie bardzo potrafia to hostowac
<AaaA> ale fakt ze php/mysql dziala dobrze
<PoKrAk> ja mam u nich na php + poczta
<PoKrAk> ale to akurat pomysł kierownictwa bo sam hciałem hostowac
<AaaA> czasem lepiej kogos obcego kopac niz byc kopanym przez szefostwo;)
<fbu> ovh tez dobrze sie spisuje
<PushUpek> linuxpl też ciekawy jest...
<Syngress> 1&1 ostatnio zamordował rynek ofertą
<PoKrAk> fbu ja z ovh zrezygnowałem i na yoyo swoja prywatna przeniosłem
<AaaA> 11 ma beznadziejny panel
<PoKrAk> lecz na yoyo sa reklamy i chyba do kumpla ja przerzuce
<AaaA> szczegolnie ustawienia dns
<fbu> PushUpek: mialem stycznosc i z linuxpl
<AaaA> wola o pomste do nieba
<AaaA> ale taki syf maja tylko w polskim serwisie
<fbu> 1&1 to sciemniacze
<AaaA> gdzie indziej jest dobra jakos uslug
<PoKrAk> no to panowie
<PoKrAk> zróbmy swoją wersje porządnie :)
<fbu> PoKrAk: a jak byś to widział?
<PoKrAk> heh jakbym miał pewnosć co po nowym roku to maszyne i łącze mam :) :D
<PoKrAk> trza postawić sysem pokonfigurować stworzyć interfejs
<Syngress> nie wiem, panel jest prosty - czytelny - nigdy nie miałem ptoblemu z MYSQL - FTP - PHPMYADMIN'em - Webmail'em - dają sporo przez 2 lata za free
<fbu> jaka masyzna i łącze?
<PoKrAk> fbu 100 mb synchroniczne i maszynka serwerowa hp
<fbu> ja moge isc na współprace ;)
<fbu> z checia
<m4n14k> potrzebuje dobrego torrenta z cedegą 7
<PoKrAk> fbu ale najwcze śniej w styczniu
<m4n14k> bo znalazlem 2 ale cos ni ciagnie
<PoKrAk> jeszcze nie wiem czy prace bede miał
<fbu> PoKrAk: pamietaj ja jestem chetny
<fbu> :)
<PoKrAk> :)
<fbu> zawsze cos można wykąbinwoać :D
<PoKrAk> fbu podejde na tej maszynie po raz drugi z debianem 64 bit
<PoKrAk> pierwszym razem poległem :P
<fbu> debian powiadasz?
<fbu> uu dlaczego?
<PoKrAk> i ubu 64 serwer wskoczyło
<PoKrAk> fbu wlasnie nie wiem ni chciała instalacja zaskoczyc a miałem zbyt mało czasu bo testową maszyne natychmiast potrzebowałem
<fbu> szczerze, to ja jako serw to polubiłem freebsd
<fbu> aaa
<PoKrAk> fbu nie miałem czasu sie pobawic we freebsd
<fbu> PoKrAk: niby jeden z bezpieczniejszych
<PoKrAk> fbu to wiem
<fbu> moze troche oporny ale nie narzekałem :)
<fi9o> fbu: Niby.
<fi9o> Bo bezpieczny to bedzie jak skonfigurujesz
<fi9o> Domyslnie niewiele bardziej bezpieczny od linuksa.
<fbu> fi9o: to fakt,
<fi9o> Jesli bezpieczny to raczej OpenBSD.
<fbu> :)
<fi9o> Hm
<fi9o> Az pobiore sobie obsd, na jakas maszyne wirtualna.
<PoKrAk> ja wlasnie instaluje :P :D
<fi9o> fbu: jttp://obsd.eu.org tutaj juz dluuuugo jest obsd na serwerze
<szymon_g> zegnam
<PoKrAk> i dupa :/ segmentation fault
<PoKrAk> hmm cos sie zainstalowało :P
<Syngress> Panowie UBU 10.10 server instaluje siÄe z powloka graficzna ? czy pozostaje w kosoli ?
<PoKrAk> konsola
<PoKrAk> ubuntu-desktop musisz doinstalowac
<PoKrAk> sprawdzone
<Syngress> ok, dzieki wielkie za info
<m4n14k> mam pytanie
<m4n14k> instaluje cedege 7 na moim ubuntu
<m4n14k> i doszlem do takiego problemu i nie wiem jak go rozwiązać Błąd: Niemożliwe spełnienie zależności: python2.4-dbus
<PoKrAk> m4n14k: zainstaluj za pomoca aptitude
<PoKrAk> powinno rozwiazac ci problemy zaleznosci
<PushUpek> nie ma to jak drzemka ;]
<PoKrAk> openbsd z virtualboxa nie poszło ale na podrecznej maszynce do katowania sie instaluje
<PoKrAk> sie wlasnie dysk formatuje
<PoKrAk> o ijuz jest w necie widoczny
<PoKrAk> jak miło miec 256 zew ip :P :D
<kklimonda> m4n14k: python2.4 dawno u nas nie ma, na stronie cedegi powinna być nowsza wersja która wspiera nowe Ubuntu a jak nie ma to napisz do supportu by ci przygotowali.
<m4n14k> hmm ....
<m4n14k> nie widze nic na stronie cedegi
<kklimonda> musisz się zalogować pewnie
<m4n14k> mam
<PoKrAk> oki openbsd zainstalowany jeno trza tera ogarnac jak sie to je :)
<PoKrAk> musze poczytac jak pakiety sie w tym instaluje
 * AaaA się nudzi
<PoKrAk> AaaA: to podaj mi jakas sensowna strone do openbsd do popatrzenia jak sie to je
 * AaaA się już nie nudzi, bo inteligentni się podobno nie nudzą
<PoKrAk> taaaaaaa
<m4n14k> piernicze te cedege
<m4n14k> póki co cracka nie mam
<PoKrAk> ta a mi nie działa pkg_add -r miało pobierac i instalowac a pisze can`t find xxxx
<PoKrAk> :/
<kklimonda> m4n14k: po co ci crack?
<m4n14k> bo karze mi sie rejestrowac :/
<m4n14k> i loginu nie moge minac
<kklimonda> no to chyba musisz sie zarejestrowac - cedega nie jest darmowa
<m4n14k> wiem ze nie jest
<m4n14k> ale na necie widnieja czasem wersje crakowane
<kklimonda> widzę, że delikatne sugestie do ciebie nie przemawiają.
<kklimonda> ściąganie i używanie oprogramowania na które nie masz licencji jest w Polsce karalne
<kklimonda> co więcej cedega jest tania, i nie jest jedynym rozwiązaniem, więc ściąganie jej pirackiej wersji jest po prostu dziecinne.
<m4n14k> no nie wiem czy taka tania 25 euro za 6 miesiecy
<dami4n> i poszedł piracić :P
<winter> \o/
<PoKrAk> qna zeby pobietac z sieci trza wykonac export a polecenia export nie ma :/
<PoKrAk> moment moment
<kklimonda> nie trzeba a export to polecenie wbudowane shella
<kklimonda> jak masz innego shella to moze sie tez nazywac inaczej
<kklimonda> na przyklad w tcsh i csh sie to jakos inaczej robi
<PoKrAk> wiem literówke miałem :/
<PoKrAk> oki zaskoczyło :)
<PoKrAk> instaluje juz z sieci pakiety :)
<dami4n> i poszedł piracić :P
<dami4n> oj, przypadkowo wysłałem:P
<dami4n> strzałka w góry i Enter a miało być w innym oknie;/
<PushUpek> zdarza się ;]
<PoKrAk> oki pomykam moze wieczorem wlece
<Stirlitz> "
<Stirlitz> Bardzo dobry kandydat - ma aż dwa różne krawaty."
 * PushUpek padł na pysk
<onedeep69> ew
<Syngress> hmm
<winter> mh
<Syngress> a to ciekawe - wczoraj udało się włączyć polską trzcionkę w irssi pod screenem - wszystko jest ok  do momentu w którym wychodzę i wchodzę do screena - zamiast polskich znaków widzę krzaczki ..
<Syngress> po zamknięci i ponownym uruchomienia screen'a z irssi - wszystko wraca do normy
<AaaA> Syngress: uruchamiasz z -U ?
<TheNumb> Syngress: a ja myślałem, że czcionkę.
<Syngress> uruchamiam z -SU
<AaaA> s dla nazwy u dla utf?
<shpaq> co to jest 'trzcionka'?
<Syngress> AaaA: tak
<TheNumb> Syngress: No właśnie, co to jest trzcionka?
<TheNumb> Bo ja rozumiem, gdybyś po Angielsku napisał z bykiem, ale ojczysta mowa?!
<AaaA> a bez screen irsii dziala ci dobrze?
<Syngress> Czcionkę - tak tak , dobrze że wyłapujecie
<Mat_Matan> bry
<Syngress> AaaA: tak, bez screen'a działa ok
<DaZ> czcionka to takie metalowe blaszki
<AaaA> a recode masz w irssi poustawiane?
<Syngress> tak wszystko jest ustawione na UTF-8 - to dziwne, kiedy wychodzę z screena i wracam nie mam już polskich liter ..
<Syngress> (wychodzę - z sesji oczywiście - nie zamykam)
<AaaA> masz w screen.rc defutf8 on
<AaaA> encoding utf-8
<AaaA> defencoding utf-8
<AaaA> ?
<AaaA> dobra pora sie zbierac do domu
<Syngress> AaaA: tak . To chyba nie jest wynia konfiguracji ..
<AaaA> blad ludzki?:)
<onedeep69> Syngress: a nie wchodzisz przypadkiem przez putty? :)
<TheNumb> W putty trzeba ustawić kodowanie 8)
<AaaA> bez tego widzialby caly czas krzaki
<onedeep69> moze na chacie zostawia w screenie i z pracy wchodzi po putty
<AaaA> chyba ze roznych profili Syngress uzywa do laczenia i tam ma rozne kodowanie
<onedeep69> wiesz, najpierw 10 minut poswiecasz, zeby sie dowiedziec o rzaczach o ktorych powinien powiedziec sam w pytaniu :)
<onedeep69> tak juz jest z noobami
<TheNumb> ĄaŚśŻżŹźÓóŃńŁłĘęĆć <-- masz, do testowania :P
<onedeep69> tak z innej beczki, gra ktos z was w pokera?
<Syngress> nie, przez konsole w ubuntu :)
<AaaA> pewnie wina popsutego ubuntu
<AaaA> :>
<Syngress> pewnie tak
<TheNumb> Ubuntu ciągle się psuje.
<winter> bzdura
<AaaA> a tak z ciekawosci zobacz czy z inneo komputera Ci zadziala ok
<TheNumb> winter: nie można sobie trollować?
<winter> :>
<AaaA> bedzies wiedzia czy problem jest z klientem czy z serwerem
<TheNumb> Ja bym używał windowsa, gdyby nie potrzeba posiadania antywiruza ;]
<AaaA> a pod innymi systemami nie trzeba?
<Syngress> AaaA: NIE, putty, konsola, konsola w  3GS'ie - to samo - problem z sesją - kiedy ją opuszcze polskie znaki przestaja siw wyswietlac.
<TheNumb> AaaA: pod Linuksem? - Nie. Mac OSX? - Nie.
<Syngress> (sesją screen'a - normalnie wszystko jest ok)
<AaaA> a ja jednak mysle ze trzeba:)
<onedeep69> Syngress: a w pisz w konsoli samo screen
<TheNumb> AaaA: pod Linuksem? Nie dobijaj mnie :D
<onedeep69> zdetachuj
<AaaA> takie same dziury sa wszedzie
<onedeep69> wejdz i sprawdz
<TheNumb> AaaA: clamav sobie trzymasz?
<onedeep69> czy sie pisza pl znaczki
<AaaA> TheNumb: a kto powiedzial ze uzywam L?
<Syngress> onedeep69: to samo
<TheNumb> AaaA: bo siedzisz na bubuntu-pl. Raczej, że używasz, albo zamierzasz uzywać jakiegoś Linuksa.
<onedeep69> Syngress: a w ubu domyslnie jest utf8?
<TheNumb> onedeep69: tak.
<onedeep69> Syngress: i nie pracowales nad tym, zeby nie bylo domyslne utf8? :>
<AaaA> ani nie uzywam ani nie uzywam;)
<AaaA> znaczy ani nie zamierzam ani nie uzywam
<TheNumb> AaaA: to po co tutaj siedzisz?
<AaaA> co nei znaczy ze z nimi nie pracuję;)
<TheNumb> Chyba, że tak.
<TheNumb> AaaA: Windoz czy OSX?
<onedeep69> ciekawy jestem odpowiedzi :>
<AaaA> Windows
<AaaA> zalegla cisza:) powiedzialem cos nie tak?:)
<TheNumb> AaaA: bluźnisz.
<onedeep69> bynajmniej :)
<AaaA> TheNumb: OS to nie religia;)
<AaaA> przynajmniej nie powinno tak być
<onedeep69> mi sie osx 'podoba' w sensie tym estetycznym
<TheNumb> AaaA: ale ja jestem Windofsowym chejterem!!11111oneoneone
<AaaA> mozna cos lubic albo nie lubic ale od razu dawac sie kroic za technologie?
<TheNumb> onedeep69: A mi się OSX podoba pod każdym względem, pomijając cenę.
<TheNumb> AaaA: toć nabijam się.
<onedeep69> emulujesz to jakos
<onedeep69> bo wiem, ze sa z tym problemy czy po prostu imac?
<TheNumb> onedeep69: Miałem Hackintosha, nawet niedawno. Niestety nie działa tak jak powinno, na moim hardware. Upgrade do najnowszej wersji wywoływał KP ;-D
<TheNumb> Zbieram na MacBooka...
<onedeep69> ktorego
<onedeep69> pro?
<TheNumb> onedeep69: Pro, 13,3"
<onedeep69> zreszta kazdy jest drogi
<onedeep69> tez mialem na niego ochote
<onedeep69> ale stwierdzilem, ze za te pieniadze kupie asus 13.3 i bedzie tam i5 i jeszcze kilka innych sprzetowych niespodzianek w porownaniu do jobsa produktu
<TheNumb> onedeep69: no, z tego powodu ja czekam do przyszłego roku. Może mnie czymś zaskoczy. Jak nie, to kupuję zwykłego laptopa ;]
<onedeep69> obczaj
<onedeep69> :
<onedeep69> Asus UL30j
<onedeep69> i przekonaj mnie do macbooka :>
<AaaA> http://youtu.be/i606f47SK90
<TheNumb> onedeep69: mi głównie chodzi o OS, potem design.
<onedeep69> slyszalem, ze virtualbox emuluje juz osx
<onedeep69> trzeba miec tylko proca ze sprzetowo wspieranym vt
<TheNumb> onedeep69: tak, wersję serwerową.
<TheNumb> Nie wiem jak zwykła.
<TheNumb> Ale zwykłą można w Vmware.
<onedeep69> tego nie wiem
<TheNumb> Ale podobno QE/CI nie działa.
<onedeep69> wiec ogolnie dlatego bym sie wstrzymal z tym calym smiechowym mackiem
<onedeep69> bo za duzo hajsu
<onedeep69> http://www.x-kom.pl/p/55444-notebook-laptop-13,3-asus-ul30jt-rx014-4-i5-520um-4096-500.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/27oecdl> (at www.x-kom.pl)
<onedeep69> patrz na cene i co ma
<onedeep69> :>
<onedeep69> i slyszalem, ze ta 8komorowa bateryjka trzyma dobrze okolo 6 godzin na bank, do 8
<onedeep69> jak sciemnisz matryce :>
<onedeep69> jeszcze klocek w kieszeni :>
<TheNumb> Półtora ;P
<onedeep69> fakt
<onedeep69> po znizce dla studentow/nauczycieli :>
<TheNumb> Bo ze zniżką edukacyjną 8)
<onedeep69> bo widze, ze mierzysz w tego co ja mierzylem
<TheNumb> Najtańszego :P
<onedeep69> ta
<onedeep69> te komputery sa po prostu za DROGIE
<TheNumb> W Polsce to tak wychodzi.
<TheNumb> Niestety...
<onedeep69> mojego znajomego rodzina w stanach siedzi
<TheNumb> Wycieczka do stanów i jest *o wiele* taniej.
<onedeep69> aczkolwiek i tak jakos sie boje trochu
<TheNumb> Czego? :P
<onedeep69> a bo to wtyczki inne
<onedeep69> bo to czy sramto :>
<onedeep69> jeszcze cłem dowala
<onedeep69> :>
<TheNumb> Nie.
<TheNumb> Jak rozpakujesz, wyrzucisz opakowania i przywieziesz jako osobisty, to masz z bani.
<onedeep69> no ale ja mowie o wysylce
<onedeep69> nie o wycieczce tam
<TheNumb> Ze wtyczkami nie ma problemu, kupujesz kabel na allegro, albo taki z radia, końcówka wygląda jak "8".
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<AaaA> ew kabel koniczynka
<winter> ew zasilacz uniwersalny :>
<AaaA> ew zakup w UE bo z serwisem latwiej:)
<winter> kumpel ma makówę, ale osobiście wolałbym coś nie-makowego
<winter> kupioną w angli
<AaaA> wszystko zalezy do czego uzywasz komputera
<AaaA> moze starczy Ci np tansza 12/13 na ION z atomem?
<AaaA> kosztuje połowe tego co ten asus z linka
<TheNumb> AaaA: serwis na całym świecie.
<TheNumb> W tym w Polsce.
<AaaA> a miedzynarodowymi serwisami roznie bywa czeto trzeba malymi literkami czytac
 * AaaA idzie do domu
<TheNumb> AaaA: w Polsce Apple ma nawet dobrego partnera, z tego co czytałem po forach.
<winter> AaaA: szerokiej drogi
<TheNumb> AaaA: gumowych drzew!
<onedeep69> dobra, panowie, dzieki za konwersacje spadam.
<onedeep69> pozdro
<lukasznaw> o/ nie chcę, żeby apel powiadamiania informował mnie o wiadomościach prywatnych pochodzących z irca (snuxi), ale chcę, żeby nadal powiadamiał o całej reszcie. Jak to ustawić?
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<swistak35> Jest tu jakiś webmaster? : P
<swistak35> front-end developer, ładniej brzmi ; )
<en0x> [;
<swistak35> mam problem - prosty formularz kontaktowy, po lewej opis pola, po prawej pole - chciałbym sobie te pola wyrównać, żeby zaczynały się w tym samym punkcie, ale mam dylemat czy użyć do tego tabelek, czy każde pole opakować w diva : P
<swistak35> przecież mogę opakować labele w jeden div, a pola w drugi div!
<swistak35> dzięki, #ubuntu-pl jak zawsze pomocne ; )
<Syngress> swistak35: jestes ?
<swistak35> Syngress: no jestem, ale niby sam sobie odpowiedziałem, jak masz jakąś sugestię to śmiało : )
<Syngress> coz tym formularzem ?
<swistak35> no tak jak mówię, etykiety opakuję sobie w jeden pionowy div, pola w drugi, wezmę display:block i będzie wyglądać słitaśnie
<kamil_> witam :D
<Syngress> daj znać jak zrobisz, podaj stronę.
<Syngress> w czym poiszesz ten formularz ?
<swistak35> w HTMLu... ^_^
<kamil_> pamietaj aby na koncu dac </form>
<Syngress> tylko w htmlu ? :)
<swistak35> tzn. kolega robił cały layout, ja tylko dopisałem w odpowiednim miejscu formularz i zaprzęgłęm php do obsługi tego przez mail()
<Syngress> cool - podaj stronke jak uda ci sie postawić go na serwer
<swistak35> Syngress: a o co chodzi? ; d
<Syngress> nic, z ciekawości chciałem zobaczyć jak wygląda  .
<swistak35> jak jesteś chętny zrobić mi testowe SQL Injection to dziękuję, nie trzeba : P
<swistak35> dobra, #fail
<swistak35> nvm ; d
<Syngress> pomyliłeś mnie z jakimś smarkiem ;)
<swistak35> nie o tym mówiłem, ale ok ; d
<wujek_dobra_rada> moze Ci zaspamowac maila 1000 razy na sekunde;)
<wujek_dobra_rada> ma ktorys z was ubuntu?
<AaaA> ,away
<AaaA> :>
<swistak35> wujek_dobra_rada: nie może, recaptcha działa pięknie ; *
<swistak35> wujek_dobra_rada: parę osób ma, ale to ze świecą szukać, z tych najbardziej udzielających się na kanale to chyba tylko kklimonda i KiFka
<wujek_dobra_rada> ciekawe czy wiedza jak sie nazywa taki programik do instalacji nvidii ;p
<wujek_dobra_rada> swistak35: masz swoja capthe, czy gotowa z jakiegos serwisu?
<frimer> jak w baszu znalezc plik np "ala ma.zip" i zamienic mu spacje w nazwie na _ ?
<swistak35> wujek_dobra_rada: przecież mówię, że recaptcha
<thomas82> Witam, wiecie moze czy problem z CPU lagiem w kernelu 2.6.35 (Ubuntu 10.10) jest juz rozwiazany ? :)
<swistak35> frimer: a nie masz przeglądarki plików zwykłej? zaznaczasz duużo plików, F2 i zamieniasz " " na "_". W Thunarze działa : )
<Cent> czesc
<frimer> swistak35: no wiem, ale to ma byc skrypt
<frimer> ;]
<kklimonda> wujek_dobra_rada: jockey
<wujek_dobra_rada> dzieki
<wujek_dobra_rada> tylko kurde - nei mam tego w repo
<kklimonda> jest podzielony na jockey-gtk i jockey-kde - chyba, że to inna dystrybucja
<wujek_dobra_rada> jedyny pakiet, ktory zawiera fraze jockey to dbmix
<wujek_dobra_rada> ale sciagnalem cos do recznej instalacji
<wujek_dobra_rada> mam
<wujek_dobra_rada> packages ubuntu;)
<kklimonda> w Ubuntu nie wspieramy rzeczy "do ręcznej instalacji" ;)
<wujek_dobra_rada> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/all/jockey-gtk/download może być tymczasowo niedostępna :D
<lisu> re
<wujek_dobra_rada> siema stary:D
<wujek_dobra_rada> dla karmic dziala;)
<wujek_dobra_rada> ciekawe czy dla debian zadziala;]
<mario_> no Witam
<mario_> takie mam wrażenie ze ludzi przybywa czyżby linux stawal sie popolarny?:)
<TheNumb> mario_: nie, zdaje Ci się.
<kklimonda> bipolarny?
<mario_> albo unipolarny:D
<wujek_dobra_rada> oni wszyscy przychodza tutaj dla mnie
<wujek_dobra_rada> a ja ostatnio czesto tu wpadam;)
<mario_> tak czy siak idzie chyba w dorym kierunku:0
<mario_> o widzisz wujek
<TheNumb> wujek_dobra_rada: emacsem przez sendmail?
<wujek_dobra_rada> tia... tylko ja np. zrezygnowalem z ubuntu
<mario_> ja sie mecze z  pulseaudio od wczoraj i nic nie wymyslilem
<wujek_dobra_rada> i przesiadlem sie na debiana;p
<wujek_dobra_rada> TheNumb: slucham?:D
<wujek_dobra_rada> heh musialem spelniac zaleznosci recznie
<wujek_dobra_rada> ale zainstaluje tego jockeya
<wujek_dobra_rada> musze se kiedys ustawic lepsze repo
<wujek_dobra_rada> sciagnalem, zainstalowalem
<wujek_dobra_rada> ale nie chce sie uruchomic;)))
<mario_> wujku_dobra_rada: pomożesz?:)
<wujek_dobra_rada> zawsze;)
<mario_> great
<mario_> opisz ejaki mam problem
<mario_> mam dwie karty w kompie dzwiekowe
<mario_> SB i integre
<wujek_dobra_rada> rozumiem Twoj problem:D
<wujek_dobra_rada> wywal jedna;p
<mario_> SB jest do ogolnie multimediow
<mario_> dzieki:D
<wujek_dobra_rada> nigdy nie mialem problemu z dzwiekowka
<wujek_dobra_rada> na linuxie
<mario_> ja tez nie mam
<mario_> to znaczy chodzi mi o to jak ustwic integre tylko do skype
<mario_> a SB do reszty
<mario_> przed pusle audio sie dalo w skype
<mario_> teraz brak wyboru urządzenia
<AaaA> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_2637_video&num=1
<AaaA> polecam szczegolnie druga strone
<AaaA> ciekawe ile jeszcze jest takich petli do odpętlenia:)
<wujek_dobra_rada> heh... chyba nie bedzie mi dane odpalic nvidii na debianie:D
<TheNumb> wujek_dobra_rada: w archu ----> pacman -S nvidia
<TheNumb> I masz grafikę ;]
<wujek_dobra_rada> na debianie niby wystarczy nvidia-xconfig
<wujek_dobra_rada> tylko config z tego programu u mnie generuje drobny blad
<wujek_dobra_rada> czarny ekran:D
<winter> wujek_dobra_rada: a załadowałeś moduł?
<wujek_dobra_rada> tzn?
<winter> modprobe nvidia
<TheNumb> wujek_dobra_rada: ;D
<wujek_dobra_rada> TheNumb: cicho:D
<wujek_dobra_rada> sec;p
<winter> wujek_dobra_rada: powinien być w autoloadzie
<wujek_dobra_rada> trzeba to pewnie dac do init.d
<winter> nom
<wujek_dobra_rada> ok
<wujek_dobra_rada> dam nvidia-xconfig
<wujek_dobra_rada> zaladuje modul i sporbuje tu wrocic
<wujek_dobra_rada> resetowac caly system, czy wystarczy wystopowac gdm?
<TheNumb> wujek_dobra_rada: nie dasz rady.
<wujek_dobra_dara> nie dziala:D
<wujek_dobra_dara> siedze w tekstowym:D
<winter> pokaż log xorga
<wujek_dobra_dara> mam fatal : no such device
<wujek_dobra_dara> gdzie jest ten log?
<winter> /var/log
<wujek_dobra_dara> sec
 * KiFka hi
<PushUpek> ho
<wujek_dobra_dara> wklej.org/id/420226
<wujek_dobra_dara> ale nie moge dac modporbe nvidia
<wujek_dobra_dara> bo mam ten fatal
<winter> ehe
<winter> no bez modułu kernela nie zadziała
<winter> wujek_dobra_dara: spróbuj sterowników z nvidia.com
<TheNumb> Te z nvidia.com ssą pauke.
<TheNumb> Lepiej brać paczkowane...
<winter> no są w .runie
<wujek_dobra_dara> no mam z nvidia.com
<winter> to weź z repo : - D
<wujek_dobra_dara> byl z tym jakis problem:D
<wujek_dobra_dara> czkeja chwile;p
<TheNumb> wujek_dobra_dara: nvidia-glx z repo.
<TheNumb> wujek_dobra_dara: którego debilniana masz?
<wujek_dobra_dara> sciaga sie ten pakiet
<wujek_dobra_dara> jak sie sprawdzalo wersje... :D
<swistak35> lsb_release -a
<swistak35> albo jakis pliczek w /etc, może debian_release
<swistak35> s/n_release/n_version/
<wujek_dobra_dara> suqueeze, wiecej info o wersji tam nie ma
<winter> wujek_dobra_dara: cat /etc/debian_version
<swistak35> winter: to coś lipa, mam sida, a to mi pluje squeeze/sid : P
<swistak35> lsb_release -a lepszy : )
<winter> ok, panowie, ja idę na papierosa :>
<wujek_dobra_dara> squeeze/sid;)
<winter> berightback
<wujek_dobra_dara> przeinstalowalem nvidia-glx
<wujek_dobra_dara> ale nadal nei moge zrobic modprobe
<wujek_dobra_dara> jak wywalem ten pakiet
<wujek_dobra_dara> to nic za soba nie pociagnal
<swistak35> wujek_dobra_rada: a co miał pociągnąć? : P
<wujek_dobra_rada> nie wiem, ale mam kilkadziesiat pakietow z nvidia w nazwie;p
<kklimonda> wujek_dobra_rada: jak sobie nie radzisz z Debianem to Ubuntu przyjmie cię z powrotem z otwartymi ramionami ;)
<wujek_dobra_rada> kklimonda: wolniej chodzi;p
<kklimonda> wujek_dobra_rada: to odinstaluj rzeczy których nie potrzebujesz
<kklimonda> sam system chodzi dokładnie tak samo
<wujek_dobra_rada> niby powinien, ale jednak byly spore roznice
<wujek_dobra_rada> kij z tym
<wujek_dobra_rada> przywroce sobie config i odpale gdm;)
<wujek_dobra_rada> dziala;)
<wujek_dobra_rada> sec
<kts2> witam
<PushUpek> witaj
<lisu> o/
<foreste> czesc
<kts2> dawno nic nie instalowałem a ściągnołem bete firefoxa 4
<PushUpek> b7?
<foreste> boze jak wylaczyc bing na facebooku ?
<PushUpek> nie da się :P
<foreste> nusieli dac te gowno tam -.-
<kts2> firefox-4.0b7.tar.bz2 z dobrych programów kos podpowie jak zainstalować ?
 * lisu nie uzywa fejsbuka i nie musi nic wyłączać
<PushUpek> pewnie rozpakować ;)
<winter> kts2: rozpakuj i odpal, nie instaluj
<foreste> m
<kts2> rozpakowałem
<PushUpek> i?:>
<kts2> jakim plikiem odpalić
<lisu> ./firefox-bin
<lisu> chyba o0
<winter> tam jest skrypt firefox chiba
<TheNumb> hiba
<kts2> firefox-bin bez reakcji poszukam czegoś ze skryptem haj podpowiadacie
<mario_> no i kurde nie wiem
<PushUpek> ./firefox
 * lisu ssa firefox beat
<lisu> *ssie ... x)
<PushUpek> lisu, tak czy siak dziwnie brzmi ;D
<kts2> dziala ze skryptu dzieki
<lisu> true
<winter> tabs on top
<PushUpek> co z nimi?:>
<TheNumb> Prościej ściągnąć source i ./configure a potem make && make install.
<winter> są
<PushUpek> ja tam bym wolał tab on the left :P
<winter> używam sidepanela
<PushUpek> hmmm
<winter> ale to nie zakładki
<PushUpek> szkoda, że nie ma w nim opcji wyświetlania zakładek pionowo ;]
<PushUpek> bo i tak nie czyta się opisów na kartach, więc co za różnica w którą stronę skierowany tekst jest...
<DaZ> TheNumb: wsadź sobie ten make install wiesz gdzie [;
<TheNumb> DaZ: gdzie? Bo jak miałem Gentoo, to było normalne.
<DaZ> nie było. gentoo ma emerge i ebuildy.
<DaZ> chyba, że chcesz sobie zrobić śmietnik, to sie baw.
<Kwpolska> podonie na archu, AUR ma wielkie zasoby.
<Kwpolska> PushUpek: ja czytam.
<DaZ> cool story bro
<DaZ> ale co z tego
<Kwpolska> niestety nie wszyscy maja faviconki
 * Kwpolska musi zabic xcompmgr
<DaZ> grunt, że czekinstal mają, jak nie potrafia kodzić tych ubuntowych buildów
<mario_> ktory plik odpowiada za konfiguracje pulseaudio?
<Kwpolska> mario_: /etc/pulse/
<mario_> dziekuje
<mario_> moze sobie kopie zrobie najpierw:D
<kklimonda> raczej ~/.config/pulse
<mario_> nie wiem jak sie za to zabrac
<kklimonda> bo pulse odpalany jest na sesję
<kklimonda> a nie system-wide
<mario_> jak zmusic skpe do pracy ze zintegrowana
<mario_> a SB na multimedia mp3 filmy i giercowanie
<kklimonda> nie mam pojęcia
<foreste> ssie ten bing :P
<mario_> nie wiem czy sie w ogole da
<mario_> pewnie sie da tylko wyższa skzoal jazdy:)
<kklimonda> wszystko się da
<kklimonda> jakoś
<mario_> jeszce mnie zastanawia jedna rzcz jesli jest serwer pulse audio to system nie wykorzystuje alsy?
<DaZ> mario_: pulseaudio to framework na alsie
<mario_> czyli jak dobrz rozumiem takie środowisko
<DaZ> nie wiem czy dobrze rozumiesz
<mario_> cos jak posrednik
<bt4> cześć
<mario_> witam
<DaZ> to raczej dobrze
<kklimonda> mario_: żeby zrozumieć relację PA z alsą trzeba pamiętać, że alsa to jednocześnie biblioteka jak i sterowniki
<kklimonda> mario_: taki ładny diagramik jest na przykład: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/00/Pulseaudio-diagram.svg
<mario_> http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?p=713824
<mario_> chce uzyskac cos w tym stylu
<mario_> juz patrzę:)
<mario_> pouczające:)
<dami4n> a miał ktoś kiedyś sytuacje, że zawsze po włączeniu komputera alsa jest wyciszona?
<dami4n> żadne opcje zapisywania ustawień nic nie pomagają
<Kwpolska> dami4n: a modul sie laduje?
<dami4n> Kwpolska: a dokładniej? :)
<Kwpolska> dami4n: sudo alsactl store
<dami4n> Kwpolska: nie zapisuje ustawień niestety
<Nerihsa> /etc/init.d/alsasound save :?
<Kwpolska> dami4n: distro?
<dami4n> Kwpolska: 10.04 ubuntu
<Kwpolska> dami4n: sux ass
<dami4n> Nerisha: alsa-mixer-save widzę tylko w etc
<dami4n> Nerisha: z jakims parametrem to uruchomić trzeba?
<Kwpolska> dami4n: sudo alsactl store powinno dzialac
<lisu> i działa, tylko trzeba jakies tam 777 dać na coś, juz nie pamietam co i gdzie ;/
<dami4n> Kwpolska: bez efektu, już kiedyś też to na forach znalazłem i nie pomogło
<Enlik> dami4n: czyli generalnie masz dźwięk, ale wyciszony po starcie?
<dami4n> Enlik: dokładnie
<Enlik> dami4n: Masz taki plik: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils ?
<dami4n> po instalacji ubuntu w lapku nie wykrywało Jacka, i alsa była przeinstalowana
<dami4n> teraz wykrywa, ale nie zapisuje ustawień, zawsze po starcie wyciszony
<dami4n> Enlik: nie mam pliku
<lisu> Enlik: ja nie mam /etc/init.d/alsa-utils (10.10)
<lisu> !
<dami4n> Enlik: tylko alsa-mixer-save z tego co widze
<lisu> ale... sudo alsa-utils śmiga
<Enlik> No to stare jakieś rozw. może, ja kiedyś chyba je stosowałem, ale nie pamiętam na jakiej wersji
<PushUpek> /etc/init.d/bo alsa-utils jest w /lib/udev
<PushUpek> ehhh ;]
<PushUpek> /lib/dev/alsa-utils ;]
<Enlik> PushUpek: racyję masz, znalazłem na stronie packages.*
<PushUpek> ;]
<PushUpek> oni wiecznie muszą coś namieszać...
<Enlik> dami4n: masz tam linię takową: mute_and_zero_levels "$TARGET_CARD" || EXITSTATUS=1 → jeśli tak, napisz czy jest znak # na początku
<Enlik> PushUpek: postep, panie ;]
<dami4n> i wystarczy odpalić /lib/udev ?
<PushUpek> Enlik, postęp, taaa in my ass
<dami4n> po odpalenie alsa-utils lekko wyciszył się dzwięk
<PushUpek> /lib/udev/alsa-utils save
<PushUpek> po ustawieniu miksera
<Enlik> Dobra, to sprawdź to, jak nie zadziała to można spr. starą metodą
<dami4n> naprawione :)
<PushUpek> stara metoda: wypieprzyć ubuntu i zainstalować normalną dystrybucję?:P
<Kwpolska> PushUpek: bez pa
<Kwpolska> PushUpek: ale mozna i tak
<Enlik> PushUpek: nie: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-utils/+bug/352732/comments/38
<Enlik> (Albo też można,jak kto woli ;p)
<lisu> PushUpek: co rozumiesz pod pojęciem "normalnej dystrybucji"?
<PushUpek> gentoo :P
<dami4n> ja się kiedyś na tego Archa muszę skusić :)
<PushUpek> hmmm
<dami4n> tak zachwalają ludzie, trzeba będzie stestować
<lisu> PushUpek: dla mnie ubuntu jest "normalne", wszystko mi smiga od gołego dysku do ubuntu w 15 minut ze tak powiem ad-hoc, wiec jak narazie nikt mi nie powie, ze ubuntu jest zue
<dami4n> lisu: zależy jak trafisz ze sprzętem
<dami4n> jak wszystko pasuje to ubuntu śmiga
<PushUpek> lisu, nie mówię, że złe... ale ma swoje wady... swojego czasu kumpel się ze mnie nabijał, że jak mogę używać dystrybucji bez konta root ;]
<lisu> dokładnie, a jeszcze w 10.10 uszczęśliwili mnie tym, ze acpi dopracowali
<PushUpek> dami4n, a to niezależnie od dystrybucji, jak trafisz oporny sprzęt
<dami4n> kolega chce mieć linuksa, a nie może przejść swojej karty graficznej :P
 * lisu ma toshibę, którą to 10.10 dość dobrze obsługuje, gdyby nie to ati, które xorg 7.4 i własnościowe ... ech
<dami4n> GeForce 9600 GT i nie może podołać
<lisu> o0
<lisu> impossible
<PushUpek> lisu, też na tosi jadę, jakie problemy masz z ATI?
<lisu> PushUpek: aktualnie zadnych, compizek smiga, ale na otwartych
<PushUpek> u mnie na otwartych i zamkniętych ;)
<lisu> PushUpek: jaka karciocha?
<PushUpek> 2600hd
 * lisu ma x1250 ;/
<PushUpek> mhm
<lisu> wlasnie
<lisu> obsługuje jedynie 8.10, gdzie xorg 7.4 byl jeszcze
<lisu> mówie o wlasnosciowych
<PushUpek> ale może wreszcie ukończą otwarte sterowniki :P
<PushUpek> ja tam wnet laptopa zmieniam, muszę przykupić jakiegoś, którego bateria minimum 4h potrzyma
<lisu> jak narazie nie narzekam, szkoda tylko, ze aplikacje opengl nie chodzą, jak na 8.10 i starymi xorgami
<lisu> PushUpek: netbook?
<PushUpek> nie, laptop
<PushUpek> nie powiem co by mnie trafiło jakbym miał kodować na netbooku :P
<lisu> to nie wiem co doradzic, bo tyle tego teraz na rynku
<lisu> PushUpek: "kodzić" ;)
<foreste> fu amd radeon :E
<PushUpek> lisu, zwał jak zwał :P
<lisu> dobra bede zmykał, kufa, 8h 17 min do pobudki
<foreste> PushUpek:  masz radeon i masz mega problem :P
<lisu> czołem
<PushUpek> foreste, ja nie mam ;]
<PushUpek> problemu
<foreste> a kto ?
<PushUpek> lisu
<foreste> :P
<foreste> acha
<PushUpek> ja się do problemów nie przyznaje :D
<Quintasan> bry
<PushUpek> bry
 * PushUpek pokonany przez lenistwo...
<lukasz13131> Cześć
<yoshi314> yo
<PushUpek> yo ;]
<kenay> Witaj ;)
<foreste> apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER} jak to naprawic ?
<jacekowski> mozgiem
<kamil_> witam
<kamil_> mam taki problem... usunalem xorg.xonf i xorg.cong.backup :D
<jacekowski> no to nie problem
<jacekowski> te pliki sa nie potrzebne
<kamil_> da sie jakos wygenerowac nieszkodliwy xorg.conf
<jacekowski> X -configure
<kamil_> no wszystko dziala, tylko mam kiepska rozdzielczosc i chce wymusic inna xorg.xonf em;p
<kamil_> ee.. ale to trzeba na wylczonym gtk
<kamil_> sec
<yoshi314> i pity the fool who doesn'
<yoshi314> ...t use screen
<yoshi314> dziki enter ;)
<Bialy> hehe
<foreste> apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER} ?
<PushUpek> foreste, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=804436
<PushUpek> tak trudno wkleić komunikat w google?:P
<Bialy> mam pytanko
<PushUpek> strzelaj
<Nerihsa> 20cm
<PushUpek> lol?
<barnex> 15 :<
<Bialy> mam już ubuntu przez tydzien i jeszcze nie doszedłem jak zainstalować pliki .tar.gz
<barnex> well, to nie są pliki do instalowania, tylko archiwa
<barnex> czyli coś takiego jak rar
<barnex> można je rozpakować w sumie
<Bialy> tzn wiem
<Bialy> że to archiwa
<PushUpek> to w czym problem?
<Bialy> z jednym plikiem sobie poradziłem
<Bialy> a drugi to taka gra :D
<PushUpek> i?
<Bialy> już nie ma problemu
<PushUpek> ;)
<kamil_> ja pie..rdziele:D
<kamil_> zrobilem nowy xorg.conf
<kamil_> ustawilem w nim 1280x1024
<kamil_> ale gdm i tak ma 1024x768
<kamil_> a nawet w konsoli mam teraz 1280x1024
<kamil_> :D
<Caemyr> bo lubi to:P
<kamil_> a mialem dobra konfiguracje... wszystko dzialalo
<kamil_> ale pomyslalem sobie, ze zainstaluje nvidie
<kamil_> w koncu nvidii i tak nie mam
<kamil_> i mi nie dziala rozdzielczosc:D
<PushUpek> bywa ;]
<foreste> jak wywalic z rc.d mysql i apache ?
<Stirlitz> google ma jakąś większą awarię?
<foreste> bo biore update-rc.d mysql remove i
<foreste> wywala to
<foreste> update-rc.d: using dependency based boot sequencing
<amdrozd> Stirlitz: +1
<debias> witam
<Bialy> a mam jeszcze jeden problem
<Bialy> tym razem że brak możliwości zmiany jasności w aplecie sterowania i innych
<Bialy> to zaczeło się po zainstalowaniu sterowników do karty ati
<debias> jaki laptop?
<Bialy> Toshiba A300
<PushUpek> fn+f7 nie pomaga?
<Bialy> nie
<PushUpek> hmm
<kamil_> da sie jakos wymusic na gdm uzywanie tego pieprzonego xorg.conf?
<Bialy> mi się zdaje że to przez te sterowniki ati
<Bialy> na linuksie podobno wszystko jest możliwe
<kamil_> tia
<kamil_> wlaczajac do metod reinstalacje gnome:D
<Bialy> :D
<PushUpek> ;D
<barnex> :F
<PushUpek> Bialy ja mam suwak jasności w System -> Preferencje -> Zarządzanie zasilaniem
<Bialy> ja też mam
<PushUpek> ;P
<Bialy> ale nie działa
<debias> Moze zainstaluj kernel od ext73
<Bialy> może
<Bialy> ściągnełem ale nie zainstalowałem
<debias> mi na eee wszystko smiga po zainstalowaniu tego + skrypt wymuszajacy acpi
<foreste> a300 ?
<foreste> z radeonem hd 3000 ?
<Bialy> 34 dalej nie pamietam liczby
<Bialy> wejde w okienka to sprawdzę
<foreste> a300 moj sasiad ma ;d
<Bialy> :D
<barnex> Bialy: lspci
<foreste> i 1 miech w serwisie jest ;d
<Bialy> ja po 1 miechu tez mialem serwis
<Bialy> ale po tym serwisie już przez 3 lata jadę po swojemu :D
<foreste> ale jest juz 1 miech w serwisie po roku
<Bialy> radeon hd 3400
<Bialy> 500 MB :D
<foreste> a ja mam stary i nadal chodzi tylko muz padla :P
<Bialy> co? dzwiękowa?
<foreste> no
<Bialy> ty masz jaki?
<foreste> od sluchawek made in chine ;d
<Bialy> :D
<foreste> benq joybook a 52 ;d
<Bialy> benek
<foreste> rok mam jego
<foreste> a u kogos 2 latka zaliczyl ;x
<Bialy> a jesteś na linuksie czy windzie?
<foreste> linux ;d
<foreste> i przeklete radeon x200
<foreste> pff
<Bialy> ja tam nie narzekam  500 MB
<foreste> wszystkie radeon sux
<foreste> Bialy:  od strony tech radeonki bituful
<foreste> ale software do dupy ;d
<Bialy> sąsiadowi też się grzala ta szyba?
<foreste> caly padl
<Bialy> mi na normalnej jazdzie trzyma temp. 70
<foreste> najpierw zasilacz
<foreste> potem bateria
<Bialy> a w stresie skacze do ~90
<foreste> potem wiatrak
<PushUpek> jak ciągle na kablu, to bateria pada szybko :P
<foreste> zabrudzony
<Bialy> czysty
<lotharek> czesc
<foreste> Bialy:  do serwisu go
<Bialy> zaglądałem to wiatrak jest szysciutki
<Bialy> daj na serwis
<Bialy> *za
<foreste> ale sdasiada wiatrak
<foreste> Bialy:  padnie ci on
<Bialy> mi się 2 razy wyłaczył z przegrzania
<foreste> 90 C brakuje 10c i masz kotlet z lapka ;d
<PushUpek> podstawkę chłodzącą kup sobie :P
<foreste> Bialy:  przeczysc radiator
<Bialy> 100 stopni mam
<Bialy> tzn nie mam
<PushUpek> żeby przeczyścić radiator to trzeba rozkręcić lapka ;]
<Bialy> mam mialo być do podstawki :D
<PushUpek> ;]
<Bialy> zmniejsze mu obroty
<Bialy> na 800MHz
<foreste> Bialy:  przegrzewa sie bo kotleta tam wsadzili :P
<PushUpek> nie masz dynamicznych?
<Bialy> mam
<Bialy> ale lubie jechać na manualu czyli jak coś robię to 1.87 GHz a jak nic to mniej lub 800MHz :D
<PushUpek> hmmm
<foreste> pasta na cpu dala ciala :E
<dKc> witam
<debias> witaj
<Bialy> czesc
<Bialy> musze pdłaczyć ładowarkę
<Bialy> już mam 58 :D
<dKc> ej jak podczas configure pojawia mi sie
<dKc> error: --enable-application=APP was not specified and is required.
<dKc> to jak temu zaradzic?
<PushUpek> przeczytać README albo INSTALL ;]
<Bialy> :D
<Bialy> znalazłem fajny app
<Bialy> Awn
<debias> ;D
<debias> u mnie to stały gość
<Bialy> taki taki... jabłkowy :D
<debias> ?
<Bialy> mac-owy
<Bialy> mac os x na te sprzęty apple
<foreste> zgnile jablko :P
<Bialy> właśnie
<debias> aaa
<Bialy> mac jest do macania a nie do używania
<Bialy> :D
<debias> wlasnie
<PushUpek> fajna zabawka do macania, której bateria trzyma 7h ;P
<PushUpek> i nie jest netbookiem ;D
<debias> w moim netbooku bateria trzyma 2 godz
<Bialy> aa do laptopa mogę podłączyć akumulator od malucha i tez będzie trzymał 7h :D
<Bialy> i mnie 1 i 30
<Bialy> *u
<debias> netbook?
<PushUpek> laptop ;P
<Bialy> jedni mówią netbook drudzy laptop  :D
<Bialy> ja laptop
<PushUpek> laptop, to laptop, a netbook, to netbook :P
<debias> z tym ze laptop to notebook a notebook to co innego niz netbook
<Bialy> net jest do neta a note do klawiatur :D
<Bialy> słucha ktoś radiaparty?
<debias> ja
<debias> hardstyl
<Bialy> ja tam głównego
<debias> wlasnie zobacze co leci
<Bialy> jakaś francuska nutka
<debias> alors on danse
<Bialy> nno
<debias> Ty Bialy skąd jesteś?:D
<Bialy> Rząśnik
<Bialy> pod wyszkowem
<debias> i tak mi to nic nie mowi:D
<Bialy> a wyszków pod wawą /
<Bialy> :D
<debias> aa
<debias> no to już prędzej
<foreste> ja energy 2000
<Bialy> do ene 350 km
<foreste> ja cd slucham ;x
<Bialy> ee
<Bialy> tam
<debias> cd audio?
<foreste> no ;P
<foreste> dokladnie mp3
<Bialy> so pt i sobotę wieczorem leci live
<debias> no to co innego niz cd audio
<PushUpek> mp3 to nie cd audio :P
<Bialy> *co
<debias> wlasnie
<foreste> sciagam z officialnej strony
<Bialy> cd audio to cda
<debias> pytam czy cd audio bo mam sentyment
<Bialy> dużo jest tu ludu ale tylko kilka się odzywa
<debias> no niestety
<debias> ja jestem teraz na 13 kanalach
<debias> a pisza tylko na okolo 4
<Bialy> nie wiem dlaczego ludzie nie chca się przesiąść na linuksa
<PushUpek> a ja robię wszystko byle nie pracować dzisiaj ;]
<PushUpek> a po co mają chcieć?:>
<debias> każdy ma to co woli moim zdaniem i tak powinno być
<Bialy> a szczególnie ubuntu
<debias> no tak
<Bialy> aaa
<debias> ale wiesz, niektórzy używają kompa tylko do neta i programów typu gg, office
<foreste> debian rox :Ppp
<debias> to po co im linux? to by tylko komplikowało
<debias> chociarz sam jestem za linuxowaniem narodu:D
<Bialy> :D
<debias> ajj debian mua;D
<Bialy> micro$hit :D
<Bialy> im ni=owszy tymgorszy
<PushUpek> nie zgodzę się
<Bialy> fan 7ki?
<PushUpek> win7 całkiem sympatyczny jest
<foreste> debias:  ludzie maja glowy wyprane przez korporacje microsoft
<debias> powiedzmy ze siodemka jest jakos taka calkiem ok
<Bialy> hehehe
<PushUpek> nie, po prostu używałem windowsa od 95 i wiem co mówię ;]
<Bialy> ale nie ma to jak win 98
<PushUpek> taaa BSOD co kilka godzin
<foreste> win7 masakra ;x
<debias> w sumie siodemka jest troszeczke bezpieczniejsza bo jest to niby zabezpieczenie przed usuwaniem i edycja plikow systemowych
<Bialy> jak umiesz używać to jest ok
<debias> dokladnie
<Bialy> to ja wole moją ukrytą vistę
<Stirlitz> co za pierdolenie znów :>
<PushUpek> jak umiesz używać i używasz sam, to jest ok, ale jak korzystają jeszcze domownicy...
<debias> zaczyna się nie?;D
<debias> to juz lepiej miec antyvirusa ;]
<Bialy> sztirlysztirly pierdolenie to jest w łóżeczku :D
<foreste> Bialy: win 7 a vista to jest to samo :P
<PushUpek> czasami antywirus nie pomaga ;)
<Bialy> no wiem
<debias> ja tam wogóle potrafie nie mieć av na windzie
<foreste> tylko ze win 7
<foreste> ma sp3
<PushUpek> jak ojciec za czasów win98 właził na strony porno.... to była masakra ;)
<foreste> dla visty
<foreste> tym rozni sie ;d
<debias> chociarz uzywam linuxa caly czas, ale specjalnie zmodyfikowanego XP mam do photoshopa i do testow
<Bialy> ja nie mam sposobu jak zawirusować mój xp na virtualboxie
<debias> chyba ze specjalnie
<PushUpek> hehe
<Bialy> ściągnełem fałszywy antywirus to nie chce sie odpalic
<debias> zrob formata to juz nie ruszy;];D
<Bialy> znalazłem fajny kanał na yt
<debias> give
<Bialy> o testach antywirusów
<debias> a to nie
<debias> nie dziedzina dla mnie
<debias> a raczej dziedzina nie dla mnie;D
<debias> tak dla poprawności.
<Bialy> http://www.youtube.com/user/mrizos ale jest po angielsku
<Bialy> ameryka :D
<debias> jebać winde i te wszystkie robale na nią
<Bialy> robale niech zostaną :D
<PushUpek> ja tam windą jeżdżę.... ;]
<debias> w sumie tak bo nam narazie nie zagrażają:D
<Bialy> my wiemy jak się zabezpieczyć
<Bialy> a bil gej ściągnął do visty pytanie o roota
<debias> zreszta sama specyfika *nixa w nablizszym czasie nie pozwoli na latwe tworzenie wirusow
<barnex> dwa dni temu była o tym rozmowa
<barnex> i całkiem uwierzyłem, że jednak pozwoli bez problemów
<barnex> chyba że specyfika *nixa to fakt, że nikt go nie używa
<barnex> zresztą macos jest *nixem i jakoś mają wirusy
<debias> porownaj ilosc wirusow windows vs mac
<Bialy> wystarczy 18 razy wpisać co linijke START w notatniku i zapisać go jako np. .com
<Bialy> i antywirus wykrywa go jako wirusa
<barnex> debias: porównaj ilość użytkowników
<Bialy> obojętnie jaki format
<PushUpek> debias, porównaj ilość userów windows i osx
<Bialy> właśnie
<debias> ale nie zaprzeczycie ze unixy są bezpieczniejsze od wind
<Bialy> niee
<barnex> trochę
<Bialy> nie zaprzeczę
<barnex> winda się sporo nauczyła
<Bialy> ale nadal dziury są
<barnex> no i ciągle mamy centralne repozytoria i ciągle aktualizacje, to nieźle
<Bialy> jak polskie drogi :D
<PushUpek> nixy mają raczej bardziej świadomych użytkowników ;]
<barnex> ale jak ktoś nie instaluje update'ów i ściąga byle co jak przeciętny user windy
<barnex> to jedyne co go spowolni w instalowaniu wirusów poza brakiem wirusów
<Bialy> :D
<barnex> to prośba o dodanie chmoda
<debias> no w sumie masz racje
<Bialy> hehe avast na linuksa
<debias> mnie na windzie tylko raz wirus załatwił
<debias> jak ściągłem wirusa na linuxie i uruchomiłem na windzie
<Bialy> :D
<Bialy> ja też sciągam przez ubu
<jacekowski> a ja dzisiaj dwa bugi znalazlem
<Bialy> gdzie
<jacekowski> jeden potencjalnie niebezpieczny
<debias> ?
<jacekowski> w htopie
<debias> tzn
<debias> ?
<jacekowski> w najgorszym razie privilege escalation
<debias> jacekowski: jaka to jest podatnosc?
<jacekowski> taka ze odpalasz zlosliwy program jako user
<jacekowski> czekasz az root odpali htopa
<jacekowski> i masz roota
<barnex> a żeby user odpalił złośliwy program
<barnex> wystarczy że ma przeglądarkę starą :>
<jacekowski> wyobraz sobie ze jestes userem na shellu
<Stirlitz> no jasne root czesto odpala htopa
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: zdarza sie
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: dosyc czesto
<jacekowski> bo znacznie ladniejszy od top'a
<barnex> Stirlitz: jak admin pracuje zawsze z roota :>
<Stirlitz> barnex, to chyba nie admin
<jacekowski> zaczniesz robic cos zeby zainteresowac roota
<kaminari> witam witam i o zdrowie pytam :D
<jacekowski> zeby odpalil topa/htopa/cos
<jacekowski> i masz jakas szanse ze odpali htopa
<jacekowski> a wtedy dupa
<barnex> Stirlitz: touche
<kaminari> Panowie i panie, czy zna może ktoś jakieś źródło informacji na temat urządzeń znakowych (moduły jądra) ?
<Bialy> lepiej nie mówić o tym  bugu mo tu może jakis szpieg być
<kaminari> szukam i szukam od pół godziny nic ciekawego nie potrafie znaleźć :(
<debias> to na priva ewentualnie
<jacekowski> hmm, top tez w sumie nie zachowuje sie jak powinien
<jacekowski> ale patrzac po kodzie, top przynajmniej nie pocieknie w takiej sytuacji
<Stirlitz> w ogóle to smieszna sprawa z tym bezpieczeństwem na liinuksach, bo jakos nikt się nie przejmuje zawartością home
<debias> bo tam zazwyczaj nic nie ma ciekawego
<jacekowski> pr0n
<Stirlitz> a wystarczy w przegladarce file:///.ssh/rsa* i cio? dopiero fajne rzeczy
<jacekowski> ni
<jacekowski> to nie za bangla
<jacekowski> zabangla
<jacekowski> bo ssh pilnuje tego
<jacekowski> zeby te klucze mialy x00
<Stirlitz> gówno prawda
<jacekowski> no to pacz
<Stirlitz> ja się pobawiłem juz nnie musze "patrzeć"
<jacekowski> jacekowski:~# ls -la ~/.ssh/id_dsa
<jacekowski> -r-------- 1 root root 672 Apr 19  2010 /root/.ssh/id_dsa
<Stirlitz> dopiero jakies coś typu apparmor na przegladajkę pomaga
<Stirlitz> jaki root?
<Stirlitz> w katalogu usera?
<jacekowski> jacekowski:~# chmod 440 .ssh/id_dsa
<jacekowski> Permissions 0440 for '/root/.ssh/id_dsa' are too open.
<jacekowski> It is recommended that your private key files are NOT accessible by others.
<jacekowski> This private key will be ignored.
<jacekowski> bad permissions: ignore key: /root/.ssh/id_dsa
<debias> ;]
<jacekowski> ssh pilnuje tych kluczy
<Stirlitz> ta tyle przegladarka pozwala ten klucz wyswietlić?
<jacekowski> a to co innego
<Stirlitz> nic innego, masz klucz
<kaminari> a może takie trywialne pytanko, jak przetestować urządzenie znakowe? Wykrywa mi już otwieranie pliku /dev/chardev ale za kolei nie wiem jak próbować go odczytać i zapisać?
<jacekowski> cat /dev/chardev > /dev/null
<jacekowski> i cat /dev/zero > /dev/chardev
<debias> Bialy: sluchasz dalej rp?
<Bialy> nie
<Bialy> zaraz
<debias> lol co teraz leci
<Bialy> juz
<Bialy> hahaha
<debias> parapapapa
<debias> paarapara ki bum
<Bialy> ciunga ciunga ba papapaparaa
<Bialy> :D
<debias> :)
<debias> jacekowski: podzielisz się jakimś dokładniejszym info o htopie?
<kaminari> ok
<kaminari> dzieki wielkie
<kaminari> odczyt działa poprawnie
<kaminari> teraz jeszcze zapis muszę zaimplementować
<jacekowski> debias: nie
<Bialy> nie moge znaleść żadnego dobrego programu do  vnc
<jacekowski> moge sie bugiem w operze podzielic
<jacekowski> bo ten jest malo wazny
<Bialy> a lecta bugi bugi
<debias> jacekowski: tez moze byc
<Bialy> bug z tobą :D
<debias> ;d
<jacekowski> http://jacekowski.org/sparse
<jacekowski> odpal to
<jacekowski> poczekaj az sciagnie 10M
<jacekowski> i patrz ze sciagniete masz -1%
<debias> taa
<debias> 10 dni
<debias> nie mam opery akurat to nie sprawdze
<debias> jacekowski: jak zrobiles tak duzy plik?
<kamil_> znacie sie ktos na xach?
<jacekowski> debias: wiedza
<debias> jacekowski: jakas podpowiedz?/
<Stirlitz> no pewnie tajemna jeszcze
<kamil_> da sie jakos zmusic gdm do czytania xorg.conf?
<jacekowski>  0% [                                                                                                                                                            ] 900,165,632  145M/s  eta 78m 30s
<Stirlitz> debias, dd albo mkfile
<Bialy> 145 "D
<Stirlitz> uch slabizna  0% [                                       ] 221.387.306 11,2M/s  eta 23h 36m
<Bialy> da się ustawić animowany pulpit jak w vlc na windzie?
<Stirlitz> taaa vlc jest mocno konfigurowalne ;)
<Bialy> ale na windzie :D
<Bialy> bo do pulpitu animowanego potrzebny jest chyba directX
<jacekowski> sa inne sposoby
<jacekowski> directx jest jednym z nich
<jacekowski> na nokie n900 jest livewallpaper
<Bialy> na ubuntu
<Bialy> ja mam xperie x10 mini a to jest co innego :D
<kaminari> przepisywanie z pliku do pliku urządzenia znakowego czyli co to moze byc? To znaczy że mam tworzyć jeszcze jeden taki plik, wpisać coś do jednego a w drugim zapisywam z użyciem bufora?
<debias> a ja mam nokie sprzed 5 lat i fajnie ;D
<jacekowski> kaminari: cat /dev/plik > /dev/twoje_urzadzenie
<kaminari> tak to wiem
<foreste> nokia 3110c
<kaminari> sek w tym ze nie bardzo rozumiem co mam zrobic ogólnie :D
<Bialy> ja chcialem mieć nokie 6020 ale stary zakosił
<debias> ta nokia ma jeszcze kolorowy wyswietlacz
<debias> jedna z pierwszych
<foreste> Bialy:  mialem 6020
<Bialy> pancerna :D
<foreste> no
<foreste> jeszcze bardziej pancerna to 3110c
<debias> 3310 jest pancerna
<Bialy> u mnie na licznikach temperatury to wskaźniki wychodzą za skale :D
<foreste> gumowany plastik
<debias> z dzwigu spadla i jej sie nic nie stalo
<Bialy> mam coś takiego: http://hyy.pl/images/28zrzut_ekranu.png
<Bialy> oczywiście pasek powiększylem dla widoku
<PushUpek> 5110 nie dało się niczym wykończyć ;P
<debias> Bialy: zaraz Ci wybuchnie
<Bialy> pamietam jeszcze nokie co miala jeden przycisk podłużny a jeden mały i klawiatura
<Bialy> 78 to mało :D
<kaminari> cat: błąd zapisu: No space left on device :|
<Bialy> brak miejsca
<kaminari> podejrzewam ze to po prostu tak nie działa
<Bialy> nie mam co robić z gimpem :D
<kaminari> no coz, wkleje kod moze komus sie przyda ;] a nuz ktos pomoze :D
<kaminari> http://pastebin.com/iqrkr6Wb
<Bialy> zna ktoś lub ma jakiś dobry program vnc?
<kaminari> tightVNC
<Bialy> mam nadzieje że zadziala
<Bialy> bo to już 3 program :D
<kaminari> chodzi pewnie o to zeby modul przepisywal z jednego pliku do drugiego z uzyciem buforu listowego, czyli kmalloc, bufor + wskaznik na nast bufor
<kaminari> ale jak to zrealizować :| ?
<kamil_> da sie jakos z tty1 zamknac proces/wylogowac usera w tty2?
<kklimonda> kamil_: ubij mu odpowiedni proces
<kamil_> a jak moge zobaczyc liste procesow w trybie tekstowym?
<debias> ps
<kamil_> ok, dzieki wielkie
<debias> ewentualnie ps -e
<kamil_> hm... ubilem jakis proces
<kamil_> mam czarny ekran i grafike "x" na srodku:D
<kamil_> ale jest sukces;)
<debias> ktory killnoles?
<kamil_> uruchomilem "X" na tty1
<kamil_> i mi zablokowal mozliwosc odpalenia x
<kamil_> ale wywalil fatal
<kamil_> nie moglem wlaczyc srodowiska, bo tamten mi blokowal, ale nic nie robil
<onedeep69> co jest do wysylania poczty z uwierzytelnianiem
<onedeep69> czego polecacie
<onedeep69> co polecacie w sensie.
<kamil_> ogolnie linux jest spoko, prosty w obsludze, tylko czesto cos nie dziala:D
<kklimonda> onedeep69: uwierzytelnianiem?
<onedeep69> inaczej
<onedeep69> mam otwarty port u siebie 113
<kklimonda> kamil_: gdybyś w windosie tak grzebał to też by ci często nie działał
<kamil_> chyba chodzi mu o logowanie sie na pop i wysylanie z normalnego konta mail
<onedeep69> a wiem ze na tym cos takiego idzie
<onedeep69> chce to wywalic :)
<Bialy> thunderbird
<onedeep69> kklimonda: tak
<onedeep69> a cos zle ujalem?
<kaminari> w windowsie chyba w ogole nie da sie az tak wygrzebac
<Stirlitz> 113?
<kamil_> kklimonda: w windowsie zawsze wystarczy nainstalowac na siebie 20 programow i ktorys zrobi tak ze zadziala:P
<kklimonda> onedeep69: port 113 to nie jest żaden demon pocztowy
<Bialy> w windowsie cmd to jest tylko do sprawdzania :D
<kaminari> co zadziala?
<kamil_> ale kij z windowsem
<onedeep69> kklimonda: a co
<Stirlitz> ale jak umie tam wyslac maila to ciekawe jakby ;]
<kklimonda> onedeep69: ident
<Bialy> kij mu w okno ;P
<onedeep69> kklimonda: kufa
<onedeep69> fakt
<qermit> o czym jest rozmowa?
<onedeep69> to nie bylo tematu
<onedeep69> kklimonda: dzieki
<onedeep69> :)
<qermit> może się przyłączę i powiem coś ciekawego
<kamil_> narazie mam taki problem, ze gtk ma do wyboru tylko jedna rozdzielczosc 1024x768, a chce wieksza;p jak probowalem go zmusic przez xorg.conf, to tak jakby go ignorowal
<onedeep69> kklimonda: zapomnialem, ze identd na tym idzie
<onedeep69> kklimonda: po prostu motalem serwerek poczty i poinstalowalem dziadostwa, a nie dziala :) gdzies cos zmoczylem i purgam wszystko
<onedeep69> i tak widac sie za bardzo rozpedzilem.
<Syngress> ma ktoś z was 3epc 701'ke ?
<debias> ja mam 1001ha
<kaminari> ja mialem 900
<kaminari> syfilis max
<Syngress> debias: 1005HA - dostałem przed momentem 701'ke 4gb ssd - zastanawiam sie co na tym mozna zainstalowac :-/
<kaminari> slitaz
<debias> tam jest cpu 800 mhz?
<kaminari> albo debiana na absolutnych podstawach z lxde
<Syngress> 900'ka chyba
<debias> debian z fluxboxem
<Syngress> może jakiś eeebuntu ?? :-/
<kaminari> chociaz ja polecam jednak lxde
 * qermit ma 2 eee 901
<debias> to juz lepiej lubuntu
<kaminari> ne
 * qermit jest zadowolony
<Bialy> dobra mam tego tightvnc to tak... gdzie to jest i jak to się żre?
<kaminari> poskladaj do kupy i skompiluj kernela
<kaminari> gentoo :D
<debias> kazdy co innego:D
<Bialy> taa
<Bialy> busz jak na ##kam.. dalej nie powiem
<Bialy> nie będe reklamował
<Syngress> moment oryginalnie wsadzali jakas turbo egzotyczna dystryb.. co to bylo ?
<kamil_> mam wrazenie
<kamil_> ze moj system
<kamil_> nie chce ze mna wspolpracowac
<Bialy> to ty nie wiesz jak z nim gadać :D
<kaminari> jak chcesz absolutnie najszybsze rozwiązenie to na 99% stawiam na gentoo
<kamil_> sudo ustaw mi rozdzialke 1280x1024
<debias> pomiziaj go:D
<Bialy> :D
<kaminari> ale kolega mi opowiadal ze stawianie systemu programow i ustawienia zajely mu tydzien :D
<kamil_> sudo: miziu: command not found
<debias> w gentoo?
<kaminari> ta
<Bialy> a w system>preferencje>monitory nie ma
<Bialy> ?
<kamil_> mam tylko jedna do wyboru
<debias> no bo tam trzeba wszystko kompilowac samemu tak dla przypomnienia
<Syngress> kaminari: właśnie zapuściłem łubudu netbook edition
<kamil_> w xorg.conf dalem mu inne
<kamil_> ale je ignoruje
<Bialy> :D
<kaminari> za ciezkie
<kamil_> nawet w konsoli pod tty1 i innych mam 1280x1024:D
<qermit> kaminari: na gentoo najszybsze rozwiazanie?
<kaminari> tak
<qermit> od kiedy?
 * qermit turla sie po podłodze
<kamil_> konsola - zdecydowanie najszybsze rozwiazanie
<Syngress> kaminari: XP na tym śmiga - myśle że łubudu również da radę
<kaminari> od wtedy kiedy wszystko skompilujesz :)
<Bialy> ja mam od 1280x800 do 640x480 :D
 * qermit turla sie jeszcze bardziej
<debias> najlepiej zrobic apt-get autoremove --purge xorg
<kaminari> watpie zeby jakiekolwiek gotowe distro moglo sie rownac z jadrem dobranym do sprzetu
<kamil_> debias: chce uniknac purge
<qermit> kaminari: nawet jeżeli ci sie uda flagi dobrać żebyś nie miał segfaultów notorycznych, to po co gentoo skoro sama kompilacja będzie zabierała 90% czasu procesora
<kamil_> mam dostosowany pasek narzedziowy etc.
<kaminari> wut?
<qermit> kaminari: a jak bedziesz chcial pakiet uaktualnic jakis to przez 2 dni bedziesz sie z problemem pierdzielil
<kaminari> wiesz co
<debias> ja wiem.
<kaminari> ja nie jestem na tyle zaawansowany chociaz konfigurowalem jadro debiana i kompilowalem go
<debias> najlepiej isc juz spac;
<debias> ;
<debias> ;]
<qermit> i po co?
<kamil_> nom
<kamil_> ale kurde
<kaminari> ale kolega ma absolutnego zloma i mowi ze gentu dziala najszybciej
<qermit> kaminari: brakowalo ci jakiegos setornika?
<Syngress> kaminari: ja to chce wepchnąć komuś do przeglądania stron - poczty - może jakieś społecznościowy G**any komuniaktor :)
<kamil_> zaczalem i chce skonczyc
<kaminari> on tam ma jakiegos P2 300MHz czy jakos tak
<qermit> szybka maszyna
<debias> noo
<kamil_> to niech se kupi za dyche 1200Mhz - taki jak moj
<qermit> ja musze pracowac na pentium 133Mhz
<debias> czemu?
<qermit> bo nie ma dżemu
<debias> a śliwki robaczywki
<Syngress> qermit: zartujesz ?
<kamil_> jak go dostalem na komunie, to byl dobry:D
<kaminari> ale
<kaminari> ale ale ale, nigdy nie mowil ze ma jakiekolwiek problemy z aktualizacja kompilacja rekompilacja itp
<qermit> no dobra skłamałem
<qermit> mam 175mhz
<qermit> model name      : Pentium MMX
<qermit> stepping        : 3
<qermit> cpu MHz         : 175.407
<kamil_> podkrecany?:D
<qermit> skręcony
<debias> haha kox
<qermit> z 233
<kamil_> ja se podkrecilem na 1340Mhz i wariat smiga az milo
<debias> a ja mam atoma i tez smiga;]
<qermit> czas isc pograc
<kaminari> ja kupilem ostatnio jakiegos zloma compaq armade i na nim mam zamiar zainstalowac prawie czystego debiana
<Syngress> hej qermit ja mam na ścianie działająca płytę z procem DX4100 - ram jest - na czarną godzinę :)
<qermit> XBOX360 rzondzi
<kaminari> rekompilacja jaderka i lxde ;]
<kamil_> windows 95;]
<kaminari> nah, wiekszosc progsow ktore chce by nie dzialalo
<kamil_> czym rozni sie goly debian od golego jadra?:D
<kaminari> instalatorem :D
<debias> tym ze jaja nie sa ogolone
<PushUpek> ;D
<kamil_> mow za siebie
<kamil_> ^^
<debias> a co wy golicie?
<kamil_> a Ty nie?
<kamil_> teraz jak siedze w ogolonych, to i tak mi goraco
<debias> tak na marginesie to nie mam dobrego powazania o chlopakach ktorzy gola jajca;D
<Syngress> debias: to bardzo odważne wyznanie :) !
<kamil_> fajna zabawa... mozna sobie irokezy wycinac
<debias> Syngress: nie bedę ukrywał, ze to troche nie pasuje wedlug mnie
<kamil_> :D
<debias> lool
<debias> bt4_1: a ty golisz jaja?
<kamil_> pewnie gdybym zpurgowal gdm3
<kamil_> to by mi zadzialalo
<debias> ostatnio wlasnie tak ubuntu czyscilem
<debias> z gdma i xorga
<kamil_> da sie jakos skopiowac ustawienia paskow narzedziowych, rozmiarow ikon w nautilusie itd. ? bo szkoda mi tych ustawien
<debias> tak
<debias> katalogi w /home/user/
<kamil_> jak kasowalem gdm3 to chcial za soba pociagnac takie pakiety jak: gnome... :D
<debias> z kropka na poczatku
<kamil_> ja pier...
<kamil_> a ja tego szukalem
<bt4_1> debias, nie
<kamil_> w polowie folderow systemowych
<debias> no bo gdm3 jest powiazany z gnome
<debias> :)
<kamil_> ale potem wybralem jakas innfa opcje bez kasacji gnome;p
<debias> bt4_1: a to dobrze bo niektorzy tu gola:D
<debias> aa;p
<debias> kamil_: nastepnym razem rob osobna partycje home
<kamil_> mam osobna
<kamil_> ;)
<kamil_> reinstalowac caly system?:D
<debias> ja mam partycje / i home
<debias> formatuje tylko / a ustawienia na home zostaja:)
<kamil_> kiedys jak pierwszy raz poszedlem na basen - troche niesmialy - podszedlem do jakiegos kolesia paradujacego z gola dupa po szatni i zdygany zapytalem "przepraszam, gdzie jest przebieralnia" :D
<debias> nawet dalej na youtube jestem potem zalogowany
<kamil_> tylko i tak w uj programow trzeba zainstalowac
<kamil_> ustawienia moze i sa, ale sporo do instalacji;p
<debias> ee tam
<debias> 15 minut roboty
<barnex> kamil_: zapisz sobie listę zainstalowanych paczek z apta
<kamil_> wkurza mnie np. to, ze gnome nei isntaluje mi "rar" i "unrar"
<barnex> a potem każ mu zainstalować
<kamil_> otworzylem taka lista dzisiaj
<kamil_> kilkaset pakietow
<kamil_> :D
<kamil_> ale pokombinuje jeszcze bez reinstalacji
<kaminari> bo to nie sa moduly free :>
<kamil_> na pewno da sie to zrobic
<barnex> no to na noc zostawiasz i po problemie
<kamil_> a nvidii i tak nei mam
<debias> albo wciskasz power na obudowie i mowisz "pier** to!"
<kamil_> - wlasnie po to zrobilem taki rozpierdziel
<kamil_> ide w kime zaraz
<bt4> nie spać zwiedzać :)
<kamil_> jutro
<kamil_> ide paradowac z plakatem
<kamil_> promujacym zdrowa zywnosc
<kamil_> :D
<kamil_> tylko nei mam plakatu
<bt4> to raczej bedzie Ci cieżko paradować z plakatem
<kamil_> kurde... trzeba jeszcze sprawdzic jak mam dojechac na miejsce
<kamil_> no troche:D wyrwe kartke z zeszytu i napisze "gol jajca"
<kamil_> ide na gdm
<kamil_> narazie;
<debias> :D
<kamil_> ;)
<debias> narazie
<barnex> zdrowa żywność lol
<bt4> ja ściągne jeszcze jednego browarka i tez lece hehe
<bt4> zupka chmielowa :)
<barnex> a ja sobie chyba zarwę nockę, co mi tam
<bt4> bogatemu wszystko wolno :)
<debias> a ja kurde mam jutro sprawdzian z majcy
<debias> dzisiaj juz na wagarach bylem wiec jutro nie za bardzo
<barnex> a ja mam androidowe coś
<barnex> i znowu pewnie będzie trzeba mówić o postępach w moim projekcie
<debias> jakim projekcie?
<barnex> i znowu wszyscy pewnie zrobili 3 sztuczne inteligencje które złamały kody do rosyjskich i amerykańskich silosów z bronią nuklearną na jednej baterii
<barnex> a ja zrobiłem narazie guzik który można kliknąć :P
<barnex> pilot do rhythmboxa/amaroka/czego tam jeszcze
<Syngress> dobrej nocy ..
<debias> bye
<debias> tak wogole to jest official kanal ubuntu.pl?
<barnex> ta
<barnex> znaczy
<barnex> strony? nie wiem
<debias> chyba tak bo statystyki w domenie ubuntu.pl sa
#ubuntu-pl 2010-11-17
<Szycha> ide spac
<kaminari> mmmm
<kaminari> super
<kaminari> moj modulik wywalil caly system :D
<PushUpek> kaminari, dobry moduł ;p
<kaminari> kurde przyznam szczerze ze nie cierpie dokumentacji jaka jest teraz
<kaminari> ciezko cokolwiek znalezc, zero przykladow i kod rozproszony po 1000 linijkach textu justify
<PushUpek> ;]
<bt4> sen przychodzi nagle....
<bamboochas> mam problem z ustawieniem statycznym interfacu usb0 w /etc/network/interfaces: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=QG7wq63y      zrobienie: ifconfig usb0 10.9.0.74 broadcast 10.255.255.255 netmask 255.0.0.0 up     i  route add default gw 10.9.0.75 dziala dobrze XD co jest zle z moim /etc/network/interfaces ?
<PushUpek> tzn?
<PushUpek> nie łączy?
<bamboochas> nie wstaje interface a jak wykonuje komenda wstaje
<PushUpek> na moje oko jest ok ten wpis ;)
<PushUpek> dmesg coś wypluwa przy okazji?
<bamboochas> interfejs jest aktywny tylko skrypt co obsluguje /etc/network/interfaces nie chce sobie z nim poradzic :)
<dancios> nom interfejs sobie nie radzi :) bo bawie sie dystrybucja na arma i poki co dupa :)
<qermit> dancios: sprawdz czy skrypty napewno rozumieja to co tam wpisujesz
<qermit> dancios: bo sie spotkalem ze niepelne maja (zwlaszcza jezeli to busybox)
<dancios> qermit: jest to busybox wlasnie
<dancios> w najgorszym wypadku sam dorzuce skrypt do /etc/init.d/
<qermit> dancios: to on jakis okrojony jest z tego co pamietam
<qermit> gateway chyba nie dzialalo
<qermit> dancios: mozna bylo post-up dodac chyba
<dancios> ja tam widze ze nic poki co nie dziala okroje do minimum :)
<dancios> wystarczy ze po minicomie mam polaczenie stale :D
<maf2> Witam, Mam dziwny problem stronka napisy24.pl się pinguje i nie ładuje. Pod windowsem działa co lepsze. Wygląda na jakiś problem z dns pod linuxem ale nie potrafię tego rozwiązać. Ktoś ma jakiś pomysł ?:)
<foreste> czesc
<dancios> maf ja polecam gnapi :)
<maf2> Witam, Mam dziwny problem stronka napisy24.pl się pinguje ale nie ładuje. Pod windowsem działa co lepsze. Wygląda na jakiś problem z dns pod linuxem ale nie potrafię tego rozwiązać. Ktoś ma jakiś pomysł ?:)
<maf2> jak powinien plik resolv.conf wyglądać z etc ?
<maf2> w sumie to i tak pewnie różnie u każdego
<kklimonda> minimum to
<kklimonda> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<kklimonda> 8.8.8.8 to publiczny dns od google
<kklimonda> są jeszcze inne jak 4.4.2.
<kklimonda> 4.4.2.1
<maf2> hmm zobacze
<maf2> dziwne że akurat tylko jedna stronka nie działa
<maf2> w sumie pingować po nazwie też nie powinno chyba jakby to był problem z dns
<maf2> a pinguje
<maf2> sam już nie wiem
<maf2> :/
<foreste> ja kompiluje nowe jajko
<foreste> z pathem
<foreste> co da turbo systemowi ;d ;d
<AaaA> foreste znaczy te 200 linijek co zmieni historie?:)
<foreste_zzzz> o zgadl ;x
<foreste_zzzz> o zgadl ;x
<AaaA^> z wrazenia as mnie wyrzucilo
<foreste_zzzz> tak trza bylo zmienic jajo ;x
<foreste_zzzz> mam stare 2.6.32
<foreste_zzzz> na debianie xD
<AaaA^> ale mnie nosi:D
<foreste_zzzz> ;d
<foreste_zzzz> dowiedzial o turbo i teraz szaleje :P
<foreste_zzzz> AaaA^:  z czech jestes ?
<foreste_zzzz> ;d
<AaaA^> mozna tak powiedzieć:)
<foreste_zzzz> ok ide zzz
<AaaA^> w kazdym razie do czech mam za darmo
<foreste_zzzz> a jajko sie rodzi :P
<dancios> czy w przypadku 1 Rdzenia tez sie poprawia responsywnosc ?
<dancios> bo nie wiem czy nakladac latke
<kklimonda> dancios: tylko jak budujesz z -j64
<kklimonda> ;)
<pokrak> oooo nie śpią :)
<dancios> kklimonda: i tylko przy ogladaniu filmow 1080p zrobionych w blenederze
<shpaq> mornin'
<Morgoth_tr> witam
<Morgoth_tr> czy ktos mnie odpowie na pytanie me o rguly snorta ? a?
<pokrak> moze
<noneo> Nie pytaj czy ktoś odpowie. Zapytaj :-)
<Morgoth_tr> isnieje jakowas domyslna do ssh?
<Morgoth_tr> czy mam stworzyc sobie ?
<pokrak> najpierw przejrzyj http://www.google.pl/search?hl=pl&q=snort+regu%C5%82y+ssh&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3xa2x4a> (at www.google.pl)
<Syngress> bry
<pokrak> qna czemu w tym openbsd cokolwiek sie tak mułowato instaluje :/
<Syngress> pokrak: się dziwisz jak na Pentium4 instalujesz :D
<noneo> Morgoth_tr: istnieją, ale nie wiem, czy chodzi Ci właśnie o wykrywanie tego, co te rule robią.
<noneo> Looknij sobie na http://www.bleedingsnort.com/downloads/bleeding-all.rules i Ctrl+F SSH
<Morgoth_tr> ok tak o to minie chodzi
<noneo> Wpisz w Google: "alert tcp any any -> any $SSH_PORTS"
<pokrak> Syngress: no na lepszym :)
<Syngress> ;)
<pokrak> zastanawiam sie czy to akurat nie kwestia dysku (ma walnietego smarta :P)
<pokrak> heh o 11 ide komputery złomowac  :/
<Syngress> pokrak: co złomujesz ?
<pokrak> zabytki z popuchnietymi kondensatorami
<pokrak> nic coby sie do odzysku nadawało
<AaaA> rip
<Syngress> jakiś IOMEGA ZIP lub JAZZ się pojawi, daj no znać ;)
<pokrak> Syngress: heheheheh nie tego naszczescie tu nie ma od lat
<pokrak> a to akurat komputery w czytelni
<Morgoth_tr> noneo: i z glowy dzieki
<Morgoth_tr> noneo: znaczy czytam ucze sie dalej al problem znika powoli :)
 * Morgoth_tr dziekuje uprzejmie z domieszka goryczy (pochyla glowe nad wlasna indolencja ) 
<Syngress> pokrak: zostało mi sporo dysków do ZIP'a i JAZZ'a - komputery w czytelni .. Hmmm no ja w swojej kolekcji posiadam działające dyski: APPLE SCSI 1000MB, Caviar 2 1624 MB, Quantum 1629AT, Fujitsu 5187, Caviar31600 1624 ;)
<pokrak> syngress prypomnij sie za jakieś 15 lat pozbieramy nasze kolekcje i muzeum otworzymy :)
<Syngress> wszystkie w antystatycznych foliach - kręcone raz do roku po 1h ;) - kiedyś mój potomek będzie podziwiał
<pokrak> ta i powie stary pieddolisz naprawde ?? :)
<pokrak> oki ide upgrejtnac katalog biblioteczny i popracowac troche izycznie
<Syngress> zakładam że trudno mu będzie uweirzyć że cos takiego mogło istnieć :)  -
<Syngress> narazie
<pokrak> :/
<bt4> cześć
<pokrak_work> re re qm qm
<PushUpek> bry ;]
<fbu> b
<fbu> ry
<pokrak_work> yrb
<fbu> "ry" + ("yrb"-"yr") +"y" = "ryby"
<pokrak_work> oki wymiekam
<fbu> :)
<PushUpek> ;D
<PushUpek> środowe rozkminki?:>
<pokrak_work> qwna heh kompy wyniesione teraz monitory crt mnie czekaja :/
<PushUpek> sama przyjemność, 20" ?:>
 * fbu pomoze pokrak_work'i
<Syngress> fbu: pordzo skomplikowane wyrażenie logiczne - Zmienne zdaniowe sugerują tautologie logiczną z funkcji spełnienia .. Bardzo ciekawe :D
<fbu> :D
<pokrak_work> nioe 15 bodajze
<PushUpek> Syngress, udowodnij wprost :P
<Syngress> wprost ? - RYBY ! :D
<PushUpek> Syngress, dowód przez autorytet nie przyjmuje :P rysuj tabelkę ;D
 * Syngress narysował tabelę
<PushUpek> ;]
 * pokrak_work ma jeszcze 13 monitorów do wytachania
<fbu> | 1 | 1 | 0 |
<fbu> | 1 | 0 | 1 |
<fbu> | 0 | 1 | 1 |
<fbu> | 0 | 0 | 1 |
<Syngress> pokrak: allegor, allegro !!!
 * PushUpek siedzi na piwie w knajpie i pisze durny projekt ;]
 * fbu pyta
<pokrak_work> Syngress: musiałbym dopłacic jeszcze to tego padła
<fbu> pokrak_work:  na złom na złom :)
<pokrak_work> tia marazie na strych to wynosze
<pokrak_work> zimno tam jak diabli :/
<fbu> zima idzie
<Syngress> nie lubie zimy :(
<PushUpek> jeszcze nie ma zimy, jesień przeca dopiero
 * fbu nie cierpi zimy
 * pokrak_work ma nadzieje ze zimy nie bedzie bo niie wie czy mu drewna na opał starczy
 * fbu sie cieszy bo nie musi palic w piecu
 * pokrak_work musi zeby zmija i ogry nie po,marzły :P
 * fbu nie lubi ogrów
<Syngress> palenie w piecu, masakra - zawsze rano turbo wipiz**wa w całym domu bo zgasło :D
 * pokrak_work ma dwa ogry
 * fbu pyta co to za ogry
 * AaaA  ma kapcie z ogrów
 * pokrak_work wyjaśnie co to ogry takie małe wsziedzie lata i pyta btato dlaczego
 * fbu dziękuje za odpowiedz i wnioskuje że żmija to mał zonka
<pokrak_work> heheheheheh
<pokrak_work> of course :)
<fbu> :D
 * pokrak_work jest pod wrażeniem dedukcji fbu
 * pokrak_work chyli bczoła
<winter> :<
<fi9o> http://gadzetomania.pl/2010/11/16/10-przykladow-na-wykorzystanie-starych-gadzetow/lampa-z-plyt-cd/galeria
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/35z8zjm> (at gadzetomania.pl)
<fi9o> ;]
<fi9o> Sup chlopacy?
<pokrak_work> :)
<pokrak_work> nice
<winter> nc, kawy by trzba było się napić
<fi9o> winter: Popieram.
<winter> s/nc/nic/
<fi9o> winter: Zrob dwie.
 * fbu nie cierpi kawy
<winter> fi9o: OK
<fi9o> Dziekuje.
<fi9o> fbu: Dorosniesz, polubisz ;D
 * pokrak_work poprosi wódki
<fi9o> pokrak_work: Nie wolno spozywac alkoholu bedac w pracy.
<fbu> fi9o: w koncu ten sam rocznik ;p
<pokrak_work> a pie rdo le :)
<fi9o> fbu: Nie psuj dzolka ;p
<fbu> fi9o: przepraszam :'(
<pokrak_work> qna monitiry sa tak stare ze pod wpywem ciezaru własnego nozki im odpadaja :/
<pokrak_work> jeszcze 5 do wyniesienia
<pokrak_work> jeszcze 3 do wyniesienia
<Syngress> pokrak_work: 2 monitory w 2 minuty - zdecydowanie się opier*****asz :D
<pokrak_work> ano staram sie jak moge :)
<pokrak_work> jeszcze 2
<Syngress> hehe ;)
<pokrak_work> pozniej worek klawiator
<pokrak_work> pozniej worek mysze
<pokrak_work> i na koniec worek kabli
<pokrak_work> trza wposcic sprzataczke
<Syngress> co oni z tym zrobią ?
<pokrak_work> i jutro porozstawiac to co pozostało
<fbu> na miedziuche
<fbu> :D
<pokrak_work> Syngress: wali mnie to
<pokrak_work> :)
<pokrak_work> ja wynosze na strych
<pokrak_work> jak mi umowe przedłuża zastanowie sie co z tym zrobic
<Syngress> aaa pewnie zgnije na strychu
<pokrak_work> albo i nie :P
<AaaA> zutylizować!
<Syngress> to chociaż kulki z myszek powyciągaj :D :)
<pokrak_work> mozna lecz to  naszczescie nie moj problem
<pokrak_work> Syngress: niestety sa optyczne
<Syngress> Uhhh .. to nie taki stary sprzęt jak się mi wydawało
<pokrak_work> najnowsze sa klawki  myszki
<pokrak_work> reszta to stare kompy na asrockach spuchniete na maxa
<pokrak_work> z dwudziestu kilku 5 przezyło
<pokrak_work> oki ostatni monitopr wynosze
<Syngress> spoko
 * AaaA ma płyte ASSrock
<pokrak_work> AaaA: gratuluje
<AaaA> sam nie moge wyjsc z podziwu
<AaaA> dziala na tym NAS w domu
<pokrak_work> ciekawe jak długo jeszcze :)
<Syngress> pokrak_work: sporo zależy od zasilacza :)
<AaaA> starczy ze podziala tyle ile ma gwar:) potem mozna zutylizowac
<AaaA> A330ION kosztuje 350zl to nie bede rozpaczal:)
<pokrak_work> sygress nie zasilacz lecz wlasnie kondensatory
<pokrak_work> :)
<pokrak_work> oki wszystko wyniesione
<AaaA> pokrak_work: +1 do siły
<pokrak_work> tia
<pokrak_work> plus -10 na odpornośc i +20 na załapanie grypska
<pokrak_work> oki mykam zaraz bede spowrotem
<Syngress> mam w domu nową płytę ASUS EVO - padła sieciówka - umarła nagle - MAC Adress nie zmieniony - diody się świecą - w menadżerze urządzeń wykrywa ją prawidłowo - niestety nie widzi kabla .. Poczekam sobie jeszcze 1,5 roku i oddam na gwarancje :D
<AaaA> Syngress: nvidia?
<Syngress> a nawet nie wiem, poczekaj zerknę co to tam wsadzili
<winter> Syngress: może kabel wadliwy, hę?
<AaaA> jak nvidia to ten typ tak czasem tak ma:)
<Syngress> winter sprawdzałem na 3 kablach
<Syngress> to samo
<winter> mam taki jeden wadliwy kabel, podłączyłem nim modem do mojego serwerka i zapomniałem że uszkodzony
<qermit> Syngress: jak kabel podłączasz to sie zapalaja diody?
<AaaA> kot mi zjadł żelka, myslicie, że nic mu nie bedzie?
<qermit> Syngress: bo może poszła izolacja
<Syngress> Chipset AMD785G/SB710 a lan RTL8112L Gigabit
<AaaA> a t reltek
<winter> pop pewnym czasie musiałem go ruszyć i net przrywał
<AaaA> inna bajka
<Syngress> qermit: tak - odbiera, wysyła
<qermit> Syngress: a sprawdziles druga strone?
<qermit> moze switch ci sie zepsul
<Syngress> winda widzi karte - niestety karta nie widzi kabla :-/
<qermit> Syngress: a linux?
<Syngress> qermit: live CD - to samo - lspci wypluwa urządzenie - niestety nie widzi kabla
<qermit> Syngress: to pewnie izolacja poszla
<Syngress> qermit: izolacja ?
<winter> Syngress: a co w dmesg wypisuje?
<winter> po podłączeniu kabla
<Syngress> winter: nie robiłem
<winter> ;>
<Syngress> poczekaj odpalę ..
<winter> kurde, potrzebuję płytę cd a nie chce mi się iść do sklepu
<qermit> Syngress: taki transformatorek
<Syngress> jak to sprawdzić, gdzie to sprawdzić ? - izolacja na transformatorze ?
<qermit> http://www.olimex.com/dev/images/cs8900a-sch.gif
<qermit> tutaj masz przykladowy schemat
<winter> :-D
<qermit> Syngress: ale najpierw sprawdz czy druga strona jest dobrze podłączona
<winter> qermit: nie strasz
<Syngress> qermit: mmhmmmmmm zaj***scie -;)
<spontaniczny> Witam! Czy KDE4 żre dużo więcej zasobów od Gnome?
<Syngress> LSPCI -> hernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)
<spontaniczny> hm?
<spontaniczny> albo inaczej używa ktoś KDE4 ?
<Mat_Matan> bry
<winter> bry
<spontaniczny> bry
<spontaniczny> Naprawde nikt z Was z tego nie korzysta?
<fbu> ahoj towarzysze
<spontaniczny> fbu, cześć
<adam__lang> A hej
<fbu> co tam nowego słychać w świecie
<adam__lang> googl-owałem w poszukiwaniu, rozwiązania, jak 3 WAN, 2 x Neo 20Mb/s i 1 z poza neo 20Mb/s, rodzielić między ( w tym konkretnym przypadku14 ) bazowych ruterów
<adam__lang> wraz z kolejkowaniem na usługi i porty
<adam__lang> bo narazie w sieci mam bałagan.
<adam__lang> A dokładnie, frontend/Gui do klikanej konfiguracji, rutingu, kolejkowania
<adam__lang> WAN już, dawno , działają
<adam__lang> tylko w przypadku, padu, jednego z 3 WAN, kolejkowanie s**** trafia, i manualnie edytuje konfiguracje.
<adam__lang> jak do tej pory google, milczy...
<adam__lang> są jakieś propozycje, rozwiązania zaistniałej systuacji?
<AaaA> adam__lang: masz 14 routerow w domu?
<adam__lang> Jestem, dobrym wujkiem, i internet po kosztach zapewniam w jednym mieście
<adam__lang> a te 14 to bazowe rutery
<AaaA> URTiP o tym wie?
<adam__lang> plus oczywiście 50 klienckich
<AaaA> :) chyba powinien:)
<adam__lang> :-D, tak w szczególności, w paśmie lokanym, nie koncesyjnym :-D
<adam__lang> a co pracujesz w URTiP :-D
<AaaA> z TPsa mialem kontakty:)
<adam__lang> A, tak coś czułem.
<AaaA> i wiem ze mozna dzielac sie laczem miec problemy:)
<AaaA> starczy ze jakis emeryt ktorem dostarczasz sygnal kliknie gdzie nie trzeba i trzeba sie tlumaczyc
<AaaA> albo jego wnuczek ma zapedy hakerskie
<adam__lang> Działalnośc, legalna. :-D
<adam__lang> Podatki odprowadzone, umowy podpisane.
<adam__lang> No to juz dość, tematów, zamiennych :-D
<AaaA> to albo piekło zamarzło i TPsa zmienila regulamin dla uzytkownikow domowych albo ne doczytales malymi literkami
<adam__lang> Ostatnio, porzucam Ubuntu, na rzecz PLD
<adam__lang> Tak, jak ty coś, powiesz, użytkownik domowy :-D
<adam__lang> i co jeszcze, te WAN to 56 kbp/s
<adam__lang> To się uśmiałem :_D
<AaaA> neo jest/byla dedykowana dla domowych w obrebie jednego lokalu
<adam__lang> Tak, tak :-D
<adam__lang> jak ja powim, sciemniasz, to szukasz zadaszenia ?
<adam__lang> :-D
<mikexcr> zna kroś czeryne?
<pokrak> re
<adam__lang> Wykupie, support, w canonical, tak jak mi księgowa radziła :-D
<adam__lang> thx!
<AaaA> starczy przeladowywac configi automatycznie:)
<AaaA> szkoda ze nie poczekał:)
<qermit> mikexcr: ja znam
<qermit> tzn nieosobiscie
<mikexcr> qermit: masz do niego nr?
<Syngress> winter: karta zaczęła działać ! :-/  - sama ..
<winter> :-o
<AaaA> Syngress: naprawiliśmy
<winter> Syngress: 5,40
<Syngress> podłączyłem kabel - wszystko ok .. co ciekawe, wcześniejsze reboot'y - aktualizacje biosu - nicnie pomagało - teraz uruchamiam LiveCD - podłączam ten sam kabel
<pokrak> Syngress: czasem wystarczy docisnąć kabel
<pokrak> swoja droba sprawdz próbnikiem kable
<pokrak> mogl ci sie przetrzec przy wtyczce i wtedy casem nie styka
<Syngress> sprawdzę to - ale na innych kablach równieżnie chciała działac
<Keebab> witam
<qermit> mikexcr: jaki numer
<winter> qermit: pewnie telefonu
<winter> Keebab: cze
<Keebab> mam jeden problem, moze ktos pomoc?
<pokrak> no nie wiemy nie zajmujemy sie pojedyńczymi problemami
<mikexcr> qermit: tel
<Nerihsa> Keebab: okresl go dokladnie ~
<Keebab> chodzi o polaczenie z netem za pomoca modemu huawei e156g
<Keebab> w play
<pokrak> patrzyłeś tu: http://www.google.com/search?q=huawei+e156g+ubuntu&hl=pl&source=lnt&tbs=lr:lang_1pl&lr=lang_pl&sa=X&ei=8dfjTKG5LoiSOufL5ZIB&ved=0CAcQpwU
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3xgasaq> (at www.google.com)
<pokrak> http://www.google.com/search?q=huawei+e156g+ubuntu&hl=pl&source=lnt&tbs=lr:lang_1pl&lr=lang_pl&sa=X&ei=8dfjTKG5LoiSOufL5ZIB&ved=0CAcQpwU
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3xgasaq> (at www.google.com)
<Keebab> przeszukalem fora i znalazlem jeden program global 3g ale nie dziala
<pokrak> patrzyles tu: http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=huawei+e156g+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2cfsyob> (at www.google.com)
<pokrak> lag ??
<pokrak> laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag
<pokrak> test test
<pokrak> no
<pokrak> patrzyłeś tu: http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=huawei+e156g+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<winter> ;>
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2cfsyob> (at www.google.com)
<Keebab> tez to przeczytalem
<pokrak> wiec co nie działa
<Keebab> ten program global 3g nie dziala
<qermit> mikexcr: gdzies mialem, ale mnie sie komorka zesrala chyba
<Keebab> nie wiem jeszcze jak odpalic network managera
<pokrak> system -> administracja
<pokrak> musisz z tego co pamietam zainicjowac skrypt połączenia (połączenia + autoryzacja)
<pokrak> system ci wykrywa modem poprawnie ?
<Keebab> wlasnie nic mi nie wykrywa
<pokrak> modem usb ??
<pokrak> jak tak daj komende lsusb
<Keebab> tak
<pokrak> no i dmesg po włączeniu modemu do systemu
<Keebab> usb widzi
<pokrak> i bedzie wiadomo co dalej
<pokrak> a dmesg jakie daje komunikaty nt modemu ?
<Keebab> dmesg daje duzo info i nie wiem na co zwrocic uwage
<pokrak> nt komunikaty odnosnie usb
<Keebab> usb 4-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<Keebab> np to
<Keebab> tez jest kilka info nt usb
<pokrak> za mało wiecej
<Keebab> [ 8361.621914] USB Mass Storage support registered.
<Keebab> [ 8361.623631] usb-storage: device found at 4
<Keebab> [ 8361.623638] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<Keebab> [ 8361.623672] usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 4
<Keebab> [ 8367.990065] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5
<Keebab> [ 8368.151403] usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<Keebab> [ 8368.158001] scsi5 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<Keebab> [ 8368.158372] usb-storage: device found at 5
<Keebab> [ 8368.158377] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<pokrak> o i czy zainstalowałeś sobie global3g ??
<Keebab> wlasnie tak
<Keebab> i ten program mi nie dziala
<qermit> Keebab: cos ci nie kontaktuje
<pokrak> nie dzxiała coś wiecej napisz ??
<Keebab> uruchamiam go ustawiam wszystko lacze  czekam 6 minut i nie mam polaczenia
<pokrak> czy w lsusb masz Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E220 HSDPA Modem / E270 HSDPA/HSUPA Modem
<pokrak> jeśli to ni ziała sprawdz zasięg
<Keebab> Bus 001 Device 007: ID 12d1:1003 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E220 HSDPA Modem / E270 HSDPA/HSUPA Modem
<Keebab> lsusb
<pokrak> oki
<pokrak> a masz zasięg ??
<Keebab> jak lacze sie spod winxp to dziala
<Keebab> ale jak sie lacze z ubuntu nie
<pokrak> oki
<pokrak> tu masz jedno rozwiazanie problemu: http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?t=103801&page=2
<pokrak> a tu drugie http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showpost.php?p=703510&postcount=3
<pokrak> i ??
<Keebab> zainstalowalem to
<Keebab> usb_modeswitch -d -v 0x12d1 -p 0x1003
<Keebab> nie mam zadnej sieci gsm
<Keebab> * usb_modeswitch: tool for controlling "flip flop" mode USB devices
<Keebab>  * Version 1.0.2 (C) Josua Dietze 2009
<Keebab>  * Works with libusb 0.1.12 and probably other versions
<Keebab> Looking for default devices ...
<Keebab>  Found default devices (1)
<Keebab> Accessing device 007 on bus 001 ...
<Keebab> Using endpoints 0x01 (out) and 0x82 (in)
<Keebab> Not a storage device, skipping SCSI inquiry
<Keebab> Device description data (identification)
<Keebab> -------------------------
<Keebab> Manufacturer: HUAWEI Technology
<Keebab>      Product: HUAWEI Mobile
<Keebab>   Serial No.: not provided
<Keebab> -------------------------
<Keebab> Only detaching storage driver for switching ...
<Keebab> Looking for active driver ...
<Keebab>  OK, driver found ("option")
<Keebab>  Driver is not usb-storage, leaving it alone
<Keebab> -> Run lsusb to note any changes. Bye.
<Keebab> taki komunikat dostalem
<specta> witajcie
<specta> jest tutaj ktos kto moze udzielic szybkiej porady :)
<specta> ?
<specta> aaa tak apropo jak czytam Huawei to wlos mi sie jezy na glowie
<specta> :)
<Keebab> na sticku sa programy exe i jak odpalam  WINE setup
<Keebab> to zainstalowalem sobie ten program
<Keebab> PLAY ONLINE
<Keebab> ale jak probuje laczyc sie za jego pomoca
<Keebab> dostaje komunikat
<Keebab> "polaczenie zostalo zakonczone"
<Keebab> a nawet jeszcze nic nie zrobil
<Keebab> mam jeszcze problem z net managerem
<Keebab> bo cos nie moge go uruchomic
<pokrak> kebab nie instaluj na ubu programu windowsowego
<pokrak> tylko tego 3g costam
<pokrak> specta o co kaman
<pokrak> Keebab:  modem ci działa jeno z musisz sie połączyć
<pokrak> przestan kombinowac
<pokrak> \poczytaj jeszcze raz
<pokrak> i rob to co pisza
<Keebab> to jak sie polaczyc?
<Keebab> bo ten 3g mi nie dziala
<Keebab> a nie wiem jak odpalic net ma
<Keebab> managera
<pokrak> http://www.global3g.strony.pl/
<Keebab> on mi nie dziala
<pokrak> tu masz menagera
<pokrak> ajak to nie pomaga wróc do windowsa :P
<pokrak> Keebab: to poprobuj pokonfiguruj i niech zadzaiała
<pokrak> poczytaj na forach poszukj w google
<crusty> a recznie sie nie da?
<pokrak> pewnie sie da lecz czy on da rade ?? :)
<crusty> ;)
<crusty> ja bym probowal z i(f/w)config
<crusty> i dhcp
<pokrak> crusty: on musi wywołac skrypt który zainicjuje połączenie
<crusty> lee
<crusty> kiepsko
<pokrak> nic kiepsko
<crusty> ale da jakos rade
<crusty> ;)
<pokrak> tylko musi zaczac działać ze zrozumieniem
<crusty> no wlasnie
<crusty> :)
<Keebab> jaki skrypt?
<pokrak> kiedys to sie robiło z reki :)
<Keebab> w terminalu umiem pracowac
<pokrak> Keebab: skup sie na tym co jest nie tak ze global nie działa
<Keebab> global sie nie laczzy
<pokrak> modemy gprsowe dawno temu konfigurwałem wiec nie pamietam
<pokrak> Keebab: dlaczegop sie nie łączy??
<Keebab> klikam polacz, laczy zaczyna liczyc czas i po 20 s sie wylacza
<Keebab> i nie dziala
<pokrak> komunikaty / logi
<pokrak> czy przez 20 sek działa net ??
<Keebab> nie
<pokrak> konfiguracja programu
<Keebab> zadna strona nie wchodzi
<Keebab> dobrze skonfigurowalem
<pokrak> keebab a jak sprawdzasz czy działa
<Keebab> otwieram google
<pokrak> strona strona to nie znaczy ze nie działa
<pokrak> ping po ip trzeba sprawdzic
<Keebab> ale jest komunikat ze nie ma polaczenia
<pokrak> logi glogala
<Keebab> z prog global
<pokrak> co mowią ??
<Keebab> nie mam ich pod reka
<pokrak> wiesz ze modem jest widoczny
<pokrak> prohgram go widzi
<pokrak> probuje nawiazac połączenie lecz cemu nie łączy
<Keebab> skad wiem?
<pokrak> z komuniklatów ktore podałes
<Keebab> dzisiaj ten program wywalilem
<pokrak> teraz wszystko jest w logach globala
<pokrak> i na tym musisz sie oprzec
<matrix> witam
<matrix> czester jesteś?
<matrix> bo chciałbym się o coś ciebie zapytać
<matrix> wiem że korzystasz/korzystałeś z mac os x
<matrix> ponieważ mam problem
<matrix> i nie znam innej osoby która mogłaby mi udzielić pomocy
<Keebab> StartiStarting connect script ...
<Keebab>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         
<Keebab> status = 0x0
<Keebab> Serial connection established.
<Keebab> using channel 1
<Keebab> Using interface ppp0
<Keebab> Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyUSB1
<Keebab> sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xbd75b19e> <pcomp> <accomp>]
<Keebab> sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xbd75b19e> <pcomp> <accomp>]
<Keebab> sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xbd75b19e> <pcomp> <accomp>]
<Keebab> sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xbd75b19e> <pcomp> <accomp>]
<Keebab> sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xbd75b19e> <pcomp> <accomp>]
<Keebab> sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xbd75b19e> <pcomp> <accomp>]
<Keebab> sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xbd75b19e> <pcomp> <accomp>]
<Keebab> sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xbd75b19e> <pcomp> <accomp>]
<Keebab> sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xbd75b19e> <pcomp> <accomp>]
<Keebab> sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xbd75b19e> <pcomp> <accomp>]
<Keebab> LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests
<Keebab> Connection terminated.
<Keebab> Receive serial link is not 8-bit clean:
<Keebab> Problem: all had bit 7 set to 0
<Keebab> Disconnecting the modem...
<winter> Keebab: pastebin
<Keebab> Disconnected
<Keebab> Script /usr/sbin/chat SAY "\nDisconnecting the modem...\n" "" "\K" "" "+++ATH0" SAY "\nDisconnected\n"  finished (pid 8310), status = 0x0
<Keebab> Serial link disconnected.
<Keebab> Modem hangupng connect script ...
<Keebab>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         
<Keebab> status = 0x0
<Keebab> Serial connection established.
<Keebab> using channel 1
<Keebab> Using interface ppp0
<Keebab> Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyUSB1
<pokrak> hmm nie widze tu autoryzacji
<Keebab> sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xbd75b19e> <pcomp> <accomp>]
<Keebab> sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xbd75b19e> <pcomp> <accomp>]
<Keebab> sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xbd75b19e> <pcomp> <accomp>]
<Keebab> sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xbd75b19e> <pcomp> <accomp>]
<Keebab> sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xbd75b19e> <pcomp> <accomp>]
<Keebab> sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xbd75b19e> <pcomp> <accomp>]
<Keebab> sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xbd75b19e> <pcomp> <accomp>]
<Keebab> sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xbd75b19e> <pcomp> <accomp>]
<Keebab> sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xbd75b19e> <pcomp> <accomp>]
<Keebab> sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0xbd75b19e> <pcomp> <accomp>]
<Keebab> LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests
<Keebab> Connection terminated.
<Keebab> Receive serial link is not 8-bit clean:
<Keebab> Problem: all had bit 7 set to 0
<Keebab> Disconnecting the modem...
<Keebab> Disconnected
<Keebab> Script /usr/sbin/chat SAY "\nDisconnecting the modem...\n" "" "\K" "" "+++ATH0" SAY "\nDisconnected\n"  finished (pid 8310), status = 0x0
<Keebab> Serial link disconnected.
<Keebab> Modem hangup
<Keebab> taki log mi wygenerowal global
<pokrak> tu masz problem poszukaj na ten temat informacji LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests
<matrix> więc może inaczej
<matrix> czy jest wśród was osoba która aktualnie używa os x?
<pokrak> ja nie
<matrix> a dokładnie w wersji 10.6.2
<matrix> kurcze
<winter> Keebab: pastebin/wklej.org
<matrix> bo jak siedze na nim i uruchomie ponownie kompa to podczas wyświetlania gruba ekran lapka gwałtownie się przyciemnia
<matrix> i nie wiem czy to problem osx a dokładnie jego zarządzanie energią czy też coś jest nie tak z grubem
<matrix> a dokładnie to grub2
<swistak35> GEEZ
<swistak35> Keebab: pastebin.com
<matrix> whaaat :<
<swistak35> matrix: ; )
<matrix> :P
<Keebab> co z tym pastebin.com?
<Keebab> tam mam wklejac logi?
<winter> Keebab: jak masz do wklejenia 40 lini to wklejaj tam
<matrix> Keebab: a dokładnie na wklej.org
<winter> masz szczęście że nic tu nie kopie za flood
<matrix> kurcze
<Keebab> ok
<matrix> to się tu troche pozmieniało
<matrix> jak kiedyś tu byłem to czester nieźle się wkurzał za coś takiego
<matrix> zresztą
<matrix> nawet jak miał dobry humor to i tak się wkurzał xD
<matrix> O.o
<matrix> Torrentow nawet jest xD
<swistak35> no, wkurzał się czester
<matrix> a gdzie go wcieło?
<swistak35> każdy się wkurza, ale o tej porze nie ma jeszcze żadnego opa, chyba że klimonda : )
<swistak35> a siedzi nieraz z tego co powiadaja Najstarsi indianie
<swistak35> Keebab: jak masz więcej niż jedną linię do wklejenia to dawaj na pastebin.com
<winter> albo wklej.org
<swistak35> no, jeden grzybek
<winter> wklej.org po polskiemu jest
<Keebab> ok
<Keebab> zrozumialem
<kaminari> da sie jakos zabic proces z wine?
<TheNumb> kaminari: po nazwie
<qermit> kill
<pokrak> jak kazdy
<qermit> kill -9
<TheNumb> kill -9 dupa.exe
<qermit> TheNumb: miszczu chyba ci sie komendy pomylily
<swistak35> kaminari: polecam zainstalować sobie xkilla, świetne ustrojstwo : )
<TheNumb> qermit: no, tak ;]
<kaminari> wm juz sie pytal czy zakonczyc proces
<TheNumb> pid a nie nazwa
<kaminari> ale mu sie nie udalo go zabic :D
<TheNumb> my bad ;]
<TheNumb> Ja i tak wolę killall :P
<swistak35> kaminari jak możesz, to zainstaluj sobie xkill, potem w konsoli xkill i wybierasz okienko które ma ubić
<swistak35> TheNumb: ja też, zazwyczaj
<matrix> a nie lepiej zainstalowac sobie htop i przez niego killnąć proces?
<kaminari> inztaluje wlasnie
<swistak35> jak długa nazwa/nie wiem jaka z pamięci to wolę xkill
<TheNumb> matrix: co kto lubi.
<kaminari> xkilla nie ma lol
<TheNumb> kaminari: w repo ububuntu?
<kaminari> debiana akurat teraz mam
<matrix> to se zainstaluj htop
<kaminari> pakiet xkill nie ma dostepnej wersji ale costam costam x11-utils
<kaminari> k htop jest
<kaminari> dzienx
<kaminari> po problemie
<kaminari> w sumie to curlftpfs mi go spowodowal
<kamil> siema
<TheNumb> kaminari: nikogo tutaj nie ma
<TheNumb> kamil: ^
<kaminari> ?
<kamil> nic nic:D
<matrix> a co zrobić gdy podczas ładowania gruba ekran się przyciemnia?
<kamil> jak to nie ma... :D
<kamil> matrix: nie wiem
<matrix> a ktokolwiek
<kamil> pomoglem Ci?:D
<matrix> nie
<matrix> xD
<kamil> ja pierdziele... przeinstalowalem system
<kamil> jeszcze 20 minut bedzie mi sie sciagac gnome
<kamil> potem pewnie kolejna godzine instalowac na moim 1.3GHz
<matrix> a nie prościej fluxbox?
<matrix> lub lxde?
<kaminari> btw jakies dobre srodowisko do pisania php html cms z obsluga ftp?
<qermit> eclipse
<qermit> emacs
<TheNumb> VIM!
<Kwpolska> kaminari: nie bawic sie w IDE tylko w vimie pisac
<kaminari> emacs i vim odpada :)
<kamil> kaminari: gnome, gedit i jedziesz;)
<TheNumb> kaminari: no to eclipse z pluginami
<Kwpolska> kaminari: gedit sux
<kaminari> eclipse wlasnie bylby dobry
<kaminari> bo na nim jest aptana
<kamil> lxde... bo ja wiem... mialem kiedys jakies lekkie srodowisko i bylo nawet
<TheNumb> no ;]
<kaminari> ale to rownie dobrze moglbym uzyc aptany
<kamil> co chcesz od gedita?
<TheNumb> Czemu nie aptana?
<kaminari> bo razem z systemem zajmuje 100% pamieci
<kaminari> bez otwartego zadnego pliku :)))))))
<TheNumb> kaminari: no ciekawe, jaki masz sprzęt?
<kamil> to znajdz mi cos lepszego;>
<TheNumb> openjdk czy jdk od suna?
<kaminari> Compaq Armada E500
<kaminari> 256mb ram celeron 800mhz
<TheNumb> No, to w sumie możliwe.
<kamil> to programuj na telefonie:D gedit da rade
<kamil> w sumie to jest troche wolny, ale nie widzialem lepszego programu
<winter> kamil: mam takiego :>
<winter> w rozsypce
<winter> kaminari:
<kamil> winter: taki komp jak moj?:D
<winter> kaminari: , typo
<kamil> jeszcze 9 minut sciagania gnome
<kamil> potem zacznie sie instalacja:D
<winter> 256mb, p3 750
<winter> ale armada e500!
<kaminari> typo?
<winter> pomyłka w pisaniu
<kamil> lipa, ze instalatorowi kazalem instalowac serwer www i sql - pewnie wrzucil 200 niepotrzebnych pakietow
<Kwpolska> kamil: najlepszy edytor do wszystkiego to vim
<winter> od typing
<kamil> Kwpolska: on chyba jest konsolowy?
<qermit> kamil: to śle?
<Kwpolska> kamil: jest gvim
<Kwpolska> ale jest do dupy
<kaminari> nie lubie niczego jak vim ani emacs
<kaminari> to nie moj typ edytorow
<Kwpolska> kaminari: a jaki jest twoj typ?
<kamil> qermit: dziwne zachowania konsoli podczas zaznaczania tekstu, brak bocznego panelu z plikami, niewygodne otwieranie plikow
<qermit> kamil: głupoty waść gadasz
<kamil> nie mozna kursora ustawic myszka
<kaminari> notepad++
<kaminari> aptana
<qermit> na kij ten panel z plikami jak masz taba
<kaminari> pspad
<kamil> mozna zaznaczac tekst mysza, ale kursora nie ustawisz
<qermit> kamil: pow ala tobie kursor
<Kwpolska> kaminari: pierwsze na windowsa, wiec ssie. drugie ssie bo IDE.
<pokrak> ja tam wole nano :)
<kaminari> wszystkie maja prace z plikami ftp
<qermit> kamil: kopiowanie odbywa sie przez v
<kaminari> wlasnie dlatego nie ssie :)
<Kwpolska> qermit: kopiowanie? gdzie?
<konrad_> hi
<pokrak> oki trza pomykac narka
<qermit> Kwpolska: w vimie
<Kwpolska> qermit: w vimie jest y
<konrad_> damn, nie moge sobie ustawic nicka konraddo do dalem nickserv identify konraddo i haslo zanim zmienilem sobie nick przypadkiem ;s
<Kwpolska> qermit: no tak, v jak visual, ja zawsze mysza biore
<kamil> qermit: sprobuje
<kamil> ma wtyczki typu: tabulowaniu wielu wierszy etc.?
<kamil> tabulowanie*
<kamil> tabulatorowanie*
<kamil> przesuwanie
<kamil> 3 minuty do eksplozji
<kaminari> czyli nie ma w zasadzie nic takiego i musze cisnąć wine?
<kamil> kaminari: na wikipedii
<kamil> jest bardzo duza lista edytorow
<kamil> z dokladnym opisem
<kamil> konraddo: na kij Ci auth?
<kaminari> no wlasnie dlatego tam nie zagladam :)
<Kwpolska> kaminari: czego szukasz?
<Kwpolska> IDE?
<kaminari> no mowilem, dobry edytor z obslua plikow ftp, graficzny ifejs
<Kwpolska> kaminari: gvim, a ftp zaraz sprawdze
<kaminari> cos jak aptana tylko ze lzejsze jak np notepad++ albo pspad
<kamil> obsluga ftp, czyli co?
<kamil> w gedicie moge sobie otworzyc i edytowac pliki z serwera
<konraddo> no a po co nie byc authnietym? :<
<konraddo> z reszta, niektore kanaly chyba nie dopuszczaja nieauthnietych
<Kwpolska> kaminari: gvim jest bez FTP, ale ma interfejs (ktory ssie).
<swistak35> No do jasnej...
<kamil> kaminari: po co Ci ftp? w sensie nei uzywasz apache, tylko sprawdzasz rezultat na serwerze?
<swistak35> Co to za paranoja?
<swistak35> A Bluefish, Geany?
<kaminari> od razu pracuje na serwerze
<swistak35> : S Gedita sie jakiegoś badziewnego czepili ; F
<Kwpolska> 16:04 < kaminari> od razu pracuje na serwerze
<kaminari> nie uzywam apacza bo rezultat jest taki
<kamil> kaminari: ale jak sie polaczysz do ftp - np. nautilusem, to mozesz potem edytowac te pliki w gedicie, a nawet w notatniku windowsowskim
<kaminari> ze pozniej kod dziala tu
<kaminari> a nie dziala na serwerze
<Kwpolska> kaminari: pracujesz na serwerze? lepiej z vimem konsolowym po ssh
<swistak35> piękny pomysł, ale nie prościej skończyć projekt u siebie a potem wrzucić?
<Kwpolska> kaminari: jak piszesz zly kod to nie dziala
<kaminari> nie
<swistak35> czy tam jakiegoś gita użyć czy coś
<swistak35> kaminari: bo...?
<kaminari> zajmuje sie tym zarobkowo i spotykam takie serwery ze glowa mala
<kamil> konfigurujesz apache u siebie jak serwer i jest ok
<kaminari> np
<kamil> mozesz miec kilka plikow php.ini i podmieniac
<kamil> czy cos
<kaminari> nie
<Kwpolska> kaminari: albo piszesz dobry kod
<kaminari> to nie dziala
<swistak35> kaminari: ok, ja rozumiem, ale dlaczego nie git?
<kaminari> np iconv dziala inaczej
<Kwpolska> kaminari: naucz sie pisac dobry kod.
<kamil> swistak35: gedit jest w pyte:)
<kaminari> i musialem regexy pisac specjalnie pod serwer
<kaminari> umiem pisac dobry kod :)
<Kwpolska> kaminari: no jakos nie umiesz.
<kaminari> umiem :)
<Kwpolska> kaminari: inaczej bys nie mial problemow
<kaminari> po prostu
<kaminari> nie przyjmujesz do wiadomosci
<swistak35> kaminari: gedit sux, tyle tylko że koloruje, ale ni to dobry notatnik, ni to do programowania
<kaminari> ze serwery roznie dzialaja
<kaminari> nie mowie tutaj o jakis pierdolach o ktorych pewnie myslisz
<swistak35> kaminari: ale jakiś przykład
<kaminari> standard kod dziala
<kamil> sciagniete, instalacje czas zaczac:D
<kaminari> no iconv
<kaminari> zamiana tytulu
<kamil> swistak35: czego uzywasz?
<swistak35> kamil: Geany
<Kwpolska> kaminari: serwery dzialaja inaczej, powiadasz? to trzeba je dobrze skonfigurowac
<kaminari> Tytuł zamienić na polski
<kaminari> tytul-zamienic-na-polski
<Kwpolska> geany? dobre jesli o IDE chodzi, ale ja IDE nie znosze.
<kaminari> nie rozumiesz o czym mowie :)
<swistak35> kaminari: coś do lokalizacji...? moment, bo jeszcze nie zobaczyłem co to ten iconv
<qermit> kaminari: jak napiszesz dobrze to nawet i na egzotycznej konfiguracji zadziala
<kaminari> do wiekszosci servow nie mam dostepu
<kaminari> go to servy klientow
<Kwpolska> qermit: probuje mu to tlumaczyc, ale tego nie rozumie
<qermit> kaminari: i pisze sie serwerów dzieciaku
<kamil> kiedys pisalem na serwerze.. ale to meczace
<kamil> wygodniej mi na apachu
<swistak35> Kwpolska: a ja lubię, wygodnie się na tym pracuje. tzn. ogólnie lubię też same edytory, ale jeśli chodzi o IDE to Geany mi cholernie przypadł do gustu
<kamil> nawet jakbym mial potem 20 razy poprawiac
<kaminari> nie jestem dzieciakiem :)
<Kwpolska> kaminari: jestes
<kaminari> po prostu nie masz pojecia jak to jest
<swistak35> dobra
<kamil> kaminari: pw;p
<Kwpolska> kaminari: pisac nie umiesz
<swistak35> bo nie rozumiem
<kamil> omg
<kamil> ale dyskusja:D
<Kwpolska> swistak35: a mi vim.
<swistak35> dlaczego nie można sobie takiego samego środowiska postawić na lokalnym kompie?
<kaminari> zazwyczaj nie mam żadnego dostępu do ustawień
<swistak35> Kwpolska: co-kto-lubi, ja nie dyskutuję o wyższości innych edytorów/IDE nad innymi
<Kwpolska> kamil: 16:07 < kamil> sciagniete, instalacje czas zaczac:D
<kaminari> a z php ini nie ustawisz sobie jak mają działać komendy
<Kwpolska> kamil: co stawiasz?
<kamil> Kwpolska: gnome:D
<Kwpolska> kamil: distro?
<kaminari> i na tanich serwerach w kanadzie czy ugandzie są probley
<kamil> na 1.3GHz
<kamil> co znaczy distro?
<Kwpolska> kamil: zgadnij
<kamil> nie wiem, nei mam googla pod reka
<kamil> tylko irssi aptitue na tty1
<kaminari> iconv zamiast usuwać polskie znaki to zostawiał Ł i ł
<kaminari> chociaż na innych tego problemu nie było
<swistak35> kamil--
<Kwpolska> kamil: distro -> dystrybucja
<kamil> a
<kaminari> tak samo np wykrywanie typu pliku po uploadzie
<kamil> no moglem zgadnac
<kamil> :D
<kamil> debian
<Kwpolska> kamil: huh...
<kamil> btw
<kaminari> na jednym serwerze połowa plików video klienta była rozpoznawana jako aplication/octet-stream
<kamil> kazalem instalatorowi debiana instalowac serwer www i sql
<kamil> ciekawe co on tam zainstalowal...
<kamil> nie wiem czy nei lepiej bylo recznie to zrobic
<swistak35> kaminari: sry, zapomniałem, że na serwerach w ugandzie pieprzą się polskie literki
<kaminari> dlatego pracuje na serwerze, bo tutaj nie ma miejsca na pomyłki albo rozwiązywanie problemów
<swistak35> kamil: pewnie, że lepiej ;p
<kamil> kaminari: mozna na pw?:P
<kaminari> zaraz
<qermit> kaminari: widzialem twoja strone http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/7686/1289926842992.png ladna
<kaminari> nie wiem co to jest w ogole :D
<kaminari> gdzieś miałem wygląd nowej wersji CMSa
<kamil> swistak35: najwyzej wejde w menedzer pakietow, wpisze w szukajke "apache", zaznacze wszystko i kaze mu skasowac:D
<swistak35> kamil: brr, apache
<swistak35> wywal koniecznie : )
<kamil> ;>
<kamil> i zainstaluje od nowa
<kamil> tylko potrzebne pakiety
<swistak35> kamil: zainstaluj lighttpd
<kamil> jaka to robi roznice?
<swistak35> LIGHT : )
<kamil> a apache nie zauwazylem problemow
<swistak35> kamil: tzn, sądzę że piszesz hobbystycznie i jakiegoś niewiadomo jakich możliwości nie potrzebujesz
<swistak35> więc byłby to przerost formy nad treścią : )
<kaminari> no a jak masz odpowiednio szybkie łącze, serwer sensownie bliski dobrej jakości
<kaminari> to można sobie pisać od razu
<kamil> swistak35: nic wielkiego nei pisze, ale chce na tym pozarabiac troche:D
<swistak35> kamil: dlatego mówię, lighttpd, szybkie i fajne do opalania u siebie, nie zamula kompa
<kaminari> http://min.us/icLFcq.jpg tutaj jest taka pierdoła którą ostatnio robię
<swistak35> jak coś prostego to i mysql można wywalić : )
<kamil> bez przesady;p
<swistak35> + za to, że techdesign.pl nie ma tej przeglądarki layoutów we flashu, ale -- bo po prawej stronie (całkiem poza layoutem) widzę wyraz "zbudowaną" ; P
<kamil> jak juz bede mial google, to poczytam na forach opinie
<swistak35> kamil: czemu, mi tam sqlite wystarcza, bo nic większego nie piszę : )
<kaminari> musialbym zobaczyć stronę
<Kwpolska> kaminari: do cholery, po co robisz fixed-width
<kaminari> bo ostatnio testowałem kilka renderów fontów
<kaminari> i pare rzeczy się pieprzy przez cufona
<kaminari> bo lubię :)
<Kwpolska> kaminari: a ja nie znosze
<kaminari> jesli chodzi o strony użytkowe
<kaminari> to wiadomo
<kaminari> panel sterowania może zajmować całą szerokość
<kaminari> w sumie dobrze przemyślane ma wordpress
<Kwpolska> kaminari: fixed width jest okropne, zapewne masz kwadratowy monitor
<kaminari> 24 spva gateway'a
<swistak35> kaminari: średnio wam to wyszło : F
<swistak35> tzn, fail trochę, kliknij na dole w ikonkę zgodności z CSS przez W3C
<kaminari> wiesz to głównie zalezy od gustu klientów
<swistak35> 54 errory, a naklejka jest : F
<kaminari> to wiem że nie jest
<kaminari> :) bo używam znaczniki z css3 a w3c jeszcze tego nie sprawdza
<kaminari> wiem wiem, zdaje sobie sprawę z błedów, teraz troche mało czasu mam żeby to wszystko poprawić
<swistak35> o, rzeczywiście, ale lipa
<kaminari> ale z dwojga złego wole text-shadow i box-shadow niż ładowanie strony grafikami
<kaminari> czy co gorsza flashem z sifr
 * swistak35 away
<Kwpolska> kaminari: jak uzywasz CSS3 to nie masz zgodnego CSS
<kaminari> wiem
<kaminari> strona firmowa jeszcze jako taka skończona nie jest bo znam pare błędów które wystepują
<Kwpolska> kaminari: to czemu masz znaczek
<kaminari> ale nie mam czasu ich naprawić
<kaminari> bo mam go tam już od dawna :)
<LukasProfit> a podajcie link tej strony
<Kwpolska> kaminari: szybkie pytanie: html transitional?
<LukasProfit> i na czym jest zrobiona
<Kwpolska> LukasProfit: techdesign.pl
<kaminari> xhtml 1.1 transitional
<kaminari> na aptanie głównie
<kaminari> cmsu do niej nie mamy i nie zamierzamy ładować
<kaminari> chociaż nie używam jako tako nic specjalnego, aczkolwiek podoba mi się pomysł zamykania wszystkiego
<kaminari> narzucony przez standard xhtml
<kaminari> a nie że <input .. > i koniec czy <br>
<LukasProfit> a testowales watchscriptem jak szybko dziala
<kaminari> bedzie działać wolno
<kaminari> bo w tej chwili nie ma nawet skompresowanej biblioteki jquery
<kamil> kaminari: ale teraz pisze sie w html5;p
<kamil> nie xhtml
<Kwpolska> kaminari: ssiesz.
<kaminari> html5 jest wstecznie kompatybilny z xhmtl
<Kwpolska> kaminari: i to podwójnie.
<LukasProfit> hehe
<Kwpolska> kaminari: http://pornel.net/transitional
<LukasProfit> to juz?
<thomas82> Czesc
<Kwpolska> kaminari: http://pornel.net/xhtml
<Kwpolska> kaminari: czytaj
<kaminari> możesz sobie mówić co chcesz :)
<LukasProfit> ponoc html5 ma byc dopiero w 2020 r, uznawana przez wszystkie przegladarki
<Kwpolska> kaminari: http://www.webdevout.net/articles/beware-of-xhtml to tez
<kaminari> tak tak
<Kwpolska> kaminari: czytaj to. ta. designer co pisze w xhtml i to jeszcze transitional. dupa nie webdeigner
<Kwpolska> webdesigner*
<LukasProfit> a jeszcze wroce do szybkosci
<LukasProfit> to bardzo wazne
<kaminari> wiem że to bardzo ważne kolego :)
<LukasProfit> kiedys czytalem prace mgr na temat szybkosci vs odwiedzin
<kamil> LukasProfit: w pelni, ale mozna kazac przegladarce czytac jako html5 i pisac po staremu, tylko bez zamykania
<kaminari> mam oczywiście zamiar to wszystko poprawić
<kaminari> jak tylko skończe obecne działania
<LukasProfit> i wynikalo ze jak cos sie laduje powyzej 15 sek
<LukasProfit> to klient rezygnuje
<LukasProfit> ;/
<kaminari> tak zdaje sobie z tego sprawe
<Kwpolska> LukasProfit: nie uzywac JS-a [solved]
<kaminari> to sie nazywa bodajże usability
<Kwpolska> i obrazkow
<kamil> hahah
<kamil> mam gnome:D
<kaminari> strona powinna być możliwie prosta i intuicyjna ponieważ potencjalny klient nie szuka doznań wzrokowych a informacji
<LukasProfit> ale strona fajna, podoba mi sie , prostota
<kaminari> znam te wszystkie regułki
<LukasProfit> to jest to, ja ogolnie jestem zwolennikiem mega prostych stron, czyt. biala strona i odnosniki ;p
<LukasProfit> ale git
<kaminari> ale wiesz co, jak ci klient powie że on chce tak a nie inaczej to nie bardzo masz wybór
<qermit> kaminari: a masz coś na ból gardła?
<Kwpolska> LukasProfit: takich jak stallmana?
<qermit> LukasProfit: ty musisz sie nie myć i nie goli c
<LukasProfit> a czego tak?
<qermit> jak stallman
<LukasProfit> hehe
<LukasProfit> nie, no luz
<foreste_zzzz> kutfa
<LukasProfit> teraz to drupal to przyszlosc
<LukasProfit> warto na nim sie skupic, doklanie na programowaniu modulow
<foreste_zzzz> kompilacja jajka failed :<
<kaminari> a propo takich rozwiązań to też nie bardzo
<kaminari> no chyba że znasz drupala na wylot
<LukasProfit> nie znam, ale mam zamiar poznac
<kaminari> to tak, bo jak ktoś mnie pyta o instalacje jakichś nieznanych cmsów to mówie że ok
<qermit> drupal jest fajnie zbudowany
<qermit> ale ma kilka wad
<LukasProfit> rzadowe strony teraz sa robione na drupalu
<LukasProfit> np. white house
<kaminari> ale nie biorę odpowiedzialności za błędy w konstrukcji skryptu i działaniu
<Kwpolska> foreste_zzzz: wazzup?
<Kwpolska> kaminari: a powinienes
<foreste_zzzz> dpkg-deb: katalog kontrolny ma złe prawa 2755 (muszą być >=0755 oraz <=0775)
<kaminari> za nie moje skrypty nie biorę :)
<foreste_zzzz> o_O
<kaminari> no chyba że ktoś chce abym brał, też nie ma problemu tylko cena większa
<kaminari> no nic ja się będę zbierał
<foreste_zzzz> znow 4  h  kompilacji ;/
<qermit> kaminari: rozumiem ze za niezidentyfikowane dzialanie php tez nie bierzesz odpowiedzialnosci?
<qermit> kaminari: bo to nie twoj kod
<kaminari> biorę bo to nie jest mój kod ale środowisko które wybrałem
<kaminari> dlatego mówię, że bardzo często pracuje od razu na serwerze klienta
<kamil> :D
<kamil> mam gnome
<LukasProfit> a jak wyglada support strony
<LukasProfit> jest taka opcja
<LukasProfit> np. bierzesz kase za strone
<foreste_zzzz> sie wkuzylem ;s
<kaminari> błędy dożywotnio poprawiam
<LukasProfit> ale co roku oplata np 500 zl za opieke na strona
<LukasProfit> ktora dotyczy aktualizacji
<LukasProfit> itp..
<kaminari> tutaj mamy kilka planów
<qermit> kamil: kondolencje
<Kwpolska> foreste_zzzz: nie rob na debianie
<LukasProfit> zmian..
<kaminari> jeśli ktoś chce abym się opiekował
<kamil> qermit: :D a co jest lepsze wg. Ciebie?:>
<qermit> kamil: DWM
<kaminari> to jest opłata miesięczna w zależności o ilości zmian, np maksymalna ilość małych zmian
<qermit> (by M$)
<kaminari> albo kilka większych
<kaminari> w sumie to zazwyczaj i tak plan układamy pod wymagania, a nie wciskamy na siłe, dajmy na to mierzymy ilośc zmian na miesiąc
<kaminari> i proponujemy na następny odpowiedni program
<LukasProfit> a macie wlasny hosting
<LukasProfit> czy zewnetrzny
<kaminari> mówisz o własnych namacalnych serwerach?
<LukasProfit> tak
<kaminari> czy wykupionych gdzieś?
<LukasProfit> no gdzie trzymasz strony u siebie na serv czy wykupujesz
<kaminari> nie własnych serwerów nie posiadamy chociaż przyznam, że zastanawialiśmy się nad tym
<kaminari> prawdę mówiąc 90% klientów już przychodzi do nas z wykupionym serwerem
<LukasProfit> no trzeba miec duza ilosc stron zeby bylo oplacalne
<LukasProfit> prad kosztuje ;/ i eksploatacja
<kaminari> no dokładnie
<LukasProfit> ponadto praca wlasna duzo wiecej nad dzialaniem serv
<kaminari> no odpowiedzialność dodatkowa
<LukasProfit> no ;/
<kamil> no
<LukasProfit> a macie wlasny cms czy korzystacie z otwartego kodu?
<onedeep69> dziala wam strona orange?
<LukasProfit> ja mam w era ;p
<kaminari> własny
<LukasProfit> wow, gratki
<kaminari> tyle że korzystam np z jquery
<kaminari> i modułów do niego np jtree bo jest świetne jeśli chodzi o zarządzania strukturą drzewiastą
<kamil> a jakis framework do php?
<kaminari> jstree
<LukasProfit> no to troche pracy przy tym bylo, hehe
<kaminari> nie, żaden framework
<kamil> nawet do sql
<kamil> nic?
<kaminari> własna klasa
<kaminari> z gotowymi funkcjami do wybierania modyfikowania itd
<kaminari> czy układania wielu rekordów w jedno zapytanie
<kaminari> to nie jest kombajn :)
<kamil> nie lubie korzystac z gotowcow, ale krew mnie zalewa jak widze kolesi, ktorzy sprzedaja 90% cudzen pracy i maja w uj klientow
<kaminari> ja nie lubie korzystać z gotowców z 2 powodów
<kamil> cudziej*
<kaminari> ponieważ zazwyczaj to overkill a nie studiuje kodu i nie mogę przewidzieć jak się zachowa
<kaminari> czy jest bezpieczny itp
<kamil> no niby frameworki sa doszlifowane do perfekcji
<kamil> ale wole po swojemu
<kaminari> framework jest dobry jeśli budujesz rozbudowany projekt i jesteś pewny serwera
<LukasProfit> a na jakim rynku dzialacie? ogolnopolskim? czy raczej skupiacie sie na regionie
<kaminari> niby ogólnopolskim aczkolwiek zamierzam trochę rozbudować horyzonty
<kamil> ja nigdy nie robilem strony za kase, ale chce;p tylko trudno sie wybic
<kaminari> szczególnie interesuje mnie rynek UE niemcy i WB
<LukasProfit> kamil a w czym robisz
<kaminari> szukam utalentowanych ludzi :)
<kamil> LukasProfit: o co pytasz?
<LukasProfit> kamil: no w czym chodzi mi o jezyk
<kamil> php oczywiscie i prawie wszystko co zwiazane ze stronami
<kamil> js, ajax, html, css, w3c
<kamil> animacji nie trawie;p
<kamil> robie grafike, ale nie lubie ;p
<kamil> wole programowac
<kaminari> mam flasha pro :) ssie pauke i wymiata jednocześnie
<kamil> naucze sie kiedys action scriptu;p
<kaminari> nieprzydatne szczerze powiedziawszy, unikam jak ognia
<Kwpolska> kaminari: a no wlasnie. mysql_* czy PDO?
<kaminari> rzadko stosuje ale mam bo był w pakiecie web premium
<kaminari> PDO niby bardziej pro
<kaminari> czy lepsze, może i tak ale nie porównywałem
<Kwpolska> kaminari: czego uzywasz?
<kaminari> używałem obu
<Kwpolska> kaminari: ale glownie to?
<kaminari> głównie jeśli pracuje na kilku prostych tabelkach to nie zaprzęgam PDO do pracy,
<Kwpolska> a ja owszem.
<kamil> kaminari: jak odnajdujesz klientow? jakies forum/serwis typu "zlecenia.przez.net"?
<kaminari> hehe, ciężko u nas z tym, ale masz np oferie
<Kwpolska> ja mysql_* nie umiem i nie zamierzam umiec
<kaminari> ale ja nie mówie że PDO jest złe :)
<kamil> Kwpolska: ale co w tym do umienia?:P raptem 2 funkcje;)
<kaminari> czytałem wiele artów dlaczego używać PDO
<kaminari> ale nie sądzę żeby to był jakiś przełom dla paru tabelek inserów, deletów i updatetów
<kaminari> http://net.tutsplus.com/tutorials/php/why-you-should-be-using-phps-pdo-for-database-access/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+nettuts+(NETTUTS)
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/36wxe6w> (at net.tutsplus.com)
<kaminari> tutaj jest PDO fajnie oisane
<kaminari> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1402017/php-pdo-vs-normal-mysql-connect
<kaminari> a tutaj jest info nt szybkości
<kaminari> no nic ja spadam czas na mnie
<kaminari> trzymajcie się
<kamil> narazie
<kamil> reboot;)
<TheNumb> Mhrok: jak Gentoo? :P
<TheNumb> Dalej na nim siedzisz?
<webnull> cześć
<TheNumb> webnull: wb
<maf2> witam może mi ktoś wytłumaczyć znaczenie opcji w firestarterze. Chodzi o Block traffic from reserved addresses on public interfaces :)
<maf2> Jak ktoś używa tej nakladki to może wie
<Mhrok> TheNumb: Windows 7 ;)
<TheNumb> Mhrok: Zdradziłeś Linuksa!
<TheNumb> Mhrok: tłumacz się.
<Mhrok> TheNumb: fglrx nie działają
<TheNumb> Mhrok: ja też mam Win7 xD
<TheNumb> ;]
<Mhrok> No, a poza tym, Steam słabo działa bez grafiki ;D
<TheNumb> Steam na Linuksie mi chujowo działał zawsze.
<Mhrok> prawda, a jak nie ma środowiska graficznego to jest jeszcze gorze j ;>
<TheNumb> Za to na osx86 - mmm... zapierdalał ;]
<TheNumb> Ups, nie można przeklinać. Mea culpa.
<Mhrok> Teraz przecież Steam jest natywnie na maki
<TheNumb> Mhrok: w co pykasz na steamie?
<TheNumb> Mhrok: no, właśnie o tym mówie.
<Mhrok> http://steamcommunity.com/id/mhrok
<Mhrok> TheNumb: ^
<TheNumb> Mhrok: mhm, w sumie też mam TF2 ale grałem w to jakoś 6-7h chyba
<TheNumb> xD
<TheNumb> http://steamcommunity.com/id/thenumb
<TheNumb> No, 5h w TF2 grałem ;]
<TheNumb> Będę musiał zassać, to sobie pyknę.
<Kwpolska> Mhrok: idz na archa
<Mhrok> Kwpolska: po co?
 * Mhrok znika
 * TheNumb znalazł w szafce Duplo.
<PoKrAk> re
<KiFka> hi
<webnull> ReactOS? to chyba nigy nie będzie używalne...
<qermit> tak jak wine
<webnull> qermit: co ty pierniczysz
<webnull> qermit: pod wine większość aplikacji czy gier chodzi Mi bez problemów
<webnull> a reactos bez przerwy sypie bluescreenami
<Nerihsa> bo to ma nasladowac windowsa
<Nerihsa> i robi to dobrze
<qermit> webnull: dlatego ja wole windows
<webnull> a ja wolę Linuksa :>
<webnull> nie no, na żadnym z komputerów niemam windowsa, wine wystarczy
<crusty> a ja mam na czesci dysku
<crusty> ;)
 * DaZ mysli czy webnull to ten webnull co na dobrychprogramach pyly troluje
<konraddo> hi
<webnull> DaZ: tak, piszę na dobrychprogramach
<webnull> http://dobreprogramy.pl/webnull
<DaZ> moje kondolencje [;
<webnull> konraddo: cześć.
<konraddo> a cóż w tym takiego wielkiego :F
<konraddo> no dobra, może to nie jest uber jakiś serwis internetowy :P ale i tak nic strasznego tak chyba nie ma w tym >:
<DaZ> ogólnie to fajnie to sie czyta jak sie człowiek nudzi i ma ochote poczytać wielkie wojny troli
<DaZ> ale żeby tam pisać to trzeba sie strasznie nudzić >:
<konraddo> ja czasem trollowałem na forach dla nastolatków :F
<konraddo> eh, jak się czyta rzeczy tam niektóre to się aż prosi o jakiś trolling :F
<konraddo> chociaż, dla zabawy raczej to robiłem
<webnull> niema czym się chwalić :>
<crusty> webnull: jakiej przegladarki terminalowej uzywasz?
<DaZ> ja przetrolowałem cały internet wzdłuż i wszerz
<crusty> :)
<crusty> links2!
<crusty> ?
<webnull> crusty: links
<crusty> :)
<webnull> DaZ: i teraz trollujesz na ircu ;)
<DaZ> tu zawsze trolowałem
<webnull> czy macosx ma po instalacji automatycznie zainstalowane sterowniki do kart graf. nvidia?
<webnull> tzn. hackintosh
<Syngress> bry ..
<webnull> Syngress: witaj
<Syngress> siema
<Torr3n70w> bry
 * AaaA ma kapcie z troli
<PoKrAk> AaaA: masz z ogrów i trolli ?? duzo masz tych kapci
<Torr3n70w> yey!
 * PoKrAk obserwuje swoje ogry jeden siedzi i knuje drugi lata wokól pokoju
<Torr3n70w> woogóle gdzie ja jestem?
<AaaA> tak sporo, lubie kapcie:)
<Torr3n70w> a ja sadzone na boczku
<KiFka> ;>
<KiFka> Torr3n70w, nie pomyliles sie....
<Torr3n70w> nie ;p
<bt4> witam
<bt4> panowie mam problem podczas instalowania systemu mianowicie: usb 1-5:  device not accepting address 3, error -110
<KiFka> Obawiam się, że nie jestem właściwą osobą. Dlaczego nie zwrócisz się o pomoc do X?“
<KiFka> e
<KiFka> http://www.sourceguru.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/62483229d.jpg
<KiFka> to mialo byc
<bt4> he
<jacekowski> bt4: a to podlaczasz do huby?
<jacekowski> bt4: czy bezposrednio
<jacekowski> bt4: bo wyglada na to ze cos uwalone
<bt4> jacekowski, chce zainstalowac kumplowi 10.4 i wywala mi takie błedy nawet pod live
<bt4> to jest laptop asus f5v
<jacekowski> olej
<jacekowski> probowales google zapytac?
<bt4> jacekowski, a wcześniej mu padł dysk
<jacekowski> olej
<jacekowski> google twierdzi ze nie dziala ten laptop z ubuntu
<bt4> ja mam taki sam tylko f5RL i mi śmiga
<jacekowski> i trzeba kombinowac
<jacekowski> bt4: to nie taki sam
<bt4> no tak
<bt4> to mówisz ze nie ma sensu
<jacekowski> jak chcesz to sie baw
<jacekowski> google.com ci pomoze
<jacekowski> jest kupa informacji jak to naprawic
<bt4> ja nie mam czasu zbytnio bo jestem u siebie tylko do niedzieli chce miec troche czasu dla siebie ze tak powiem to sobie odpuszcze chyba he
<bt4> no to temat zamknięty nie męcze się już ;]
<tomm_> czesc
<tomm_> szukam programu
<tomm_> co mi najlepiej jak mozna skompresuje
<tomm_> .pdf
<tomm_> kiedys mialem gre z 300 mb zrobilo sie 3 giga
<BlessJah> hm... szukam jakiegoś mądrego źródła wiedzy medyczno-biologicznej, chodzi dokładnie o szkielet
<BlessJah> ale to nie ma być encyklopedia interii czy sciaga.pl, wikipedia tez raczej odpada
<bt4> jacekowski, a myślisz ze jakas inna dystrybucja by zadziałała ?? na tym sprzęcie ??
<vonfatz> siema kurwas
<winter>  oh, the troll came
<winter> vonfatz: stop swaering here
<foreste> mhm
<foreste> zmienilem kernel
<winter> \o/
<foreste> zauwazylem ze niema wycieku ram
<KiFka> vonfatz, .... watch your language....
<foreste> tzn w czasie dzialania opery
<Syngress> yes yes ju bastard :) wacz jorself ! :D
<KiFka> Syngress, ty tez sie zachowuj
<winter> KiFka: kto tu jest opem?
<Syngress> KiFka: wobec kolegi vonfatz ? czy tak poprostu rola managera  .... :)
<winter> oho, napewno KiFka :>
<winter> KiFka: kto jeszcze?
<lukasz13131> Cześć
<Syngress> vonfatz: nawijasz po Polsku ?
<Bialy__> ktoś zajmuje moje nicki :|
<Syngress> Bialy zarejestruj nicka
<Bialy__> teraz nie moge bo jakiś bot siedzi 24/h
<Bialy__> ani bialy ani bialy_
<BlessJah> Bialy__: zmartwie cie
<BlessJah> Bialy [~lukasz131@dnu236.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl]
<BlessJah> Bialy__ [~toshiba@dnu236.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl]
<Syngress> zmien nicka zarejestruj, będziesz spokojniejszy..
<KiFka> hehehhe sesje mu wisza
<BlessJah> jedynie Bialy_ (jedno podkreslenie) to jakis czlonek z ovh
<Bialy__> ja wchodzę na dwa kanały i na żadnym nie ma mojego nicku
<BlessJah> Bialy__: ale nadal jestes polaczony
<Bialy__> wredna neozdrada :D
<BlessJah> killim
<Bialy__> za 1 MB płacę 60 zł
<Bialy__> a w multimedi za 80 bym miał 10
<Bialy__> albo mi się tak net muli albo coś mam z nagrywaniem
<foreste> jak nazywa sie bechmaRK GRAFIKI CO KOLA ZEBATE KRECA SIE ?
<foreste> ups caps
<winter> glxgears
<Bialy__> nie 3d benchmark?
<Bialy__> aa to nie to :D
<KiFka> winter, ma racje...
<foreste> thx
<foreste> bo zapomnialem ;x
<Bialy__> ja używam compiz benchmark
<TheNumb> Ma ktoś doświadczenia z lazarusem? Fajne to to?
<foreste> 1609 frames in 5.0 seconds = 321.609 FPS
<foreste> 2454 frames in 5.0 seconds = 490.753 FPS
<foreste> 2595 frames in 5.0 seconds = 518.352 FPS
<foreste> 2359 frames in 5.0 seconds = 471.405 FPS
<foreste> fajny fps ?
<TheNumb> foreste: słabo. jakie gpu?
<Bialy__> 471 powalające :D
<foreste> a bo opera otwarta
<TheNumb> foreste: ta, tłumacz się.
<foreste> gf 7600gs
<TheNumb> lol, mój go 7400 więcej wyciągał, wtf?
<Bialy__> u mnie na spokojnie na compizie leci ~160
<Bialy__> na sekundę
<foreste> 1609 frames in 5.0 seconds = 321.609 FPS
<foreste> 2454 frames in 5.0 seconds = 490.753 FPS
<foreste> 2595 frames in 5.0 seconds = 518.352 FPS
<foreste> 2359 frames in 5.0 seconds = 471.405 FPS
<foreste> omg
<KiFka> foreste,
<KiFka> wklej jeszcze cos ....
<foreste> stare
<foreste> 3238 frames in 5.0 seconds = 647.561 FPS
<foreste> 3200 frames in 5.0 seconds = 639.059 FPS
<TheNumb> foreste: daruj... jak musisz to chociaż wrzucaj na wkleja, a tutaj link.
<foreste> 3232 frames in 5.0 seconds = 646.304 FPS
<TheNumb> foreste: QRVA!
<foreste> ok
<TheNumb> No
<KiFka> TheNumb, .....
<TheNumb> KiFka: punish me.
<foreste> wylaczylem opere i fps podniosly
<Bialy__> wiadomo
<KiFka> brb
 * PushUpek jeeee kaleka Lewandowski strzelił gola...
<Bialy__> push upek :D
<PushUpek> Bialy__, czo?:D
<Bialy__> PushUpek: Breeek :D
<PushUpek> ;]
<Bialy__> króliku postaw piwo :D
 * PushUpek wpompował w siebie tyle piwa, że ledwo widzi na oczy...
<kenay> Witam
<Bialy__> w jakiej częstotliwości (czy tam jakości) zapisać plik mp3? nagrany w audacity :D
<PushUpek> to zależy
<PushUpek> jeśli audio cd, to zapisywałbym jako flac ;P
<Bialy__> ale mój telefon nie odtworzy :D
<Bialy__> plik 23 minuty :D
<Bialy__> ale i tak będe wycinał reklamy
<PushUpek> lol
<PushUpek> to dla telefonu, mp3 vbr
<PushUpek> ewentualnie AAC czy jak to się zwało
<jacekowski> Bialy__: czestotliwosc probkowania taka jak orginalu
<jacekowski> Bialy__: zeby nie resamplowalo
<Bialy__> mam tak: mp3 , ogg vorbis, flac, mp2 (:D), m4a1 ,ac3,amr,wma
<Bialy__> a ja nie wiem
<Bialy__> ale cyba jest 48
<Bialy__> nagrywałem w 960 chyba (może być podobne) i jest ok
<Bialy__> i oczywiście słychać przerwy w necie
<foreste> jaki program jewst do obslugi kart tv oprocz tvtime ?
<foreste> ktory dobrze chodzil na kde
<KiFka> kaffeine nie ma juz=
<KiFka> ?
<foreste> kafeine nie obluguje analogowych tylko dvb
<KiFka> ah u was nadal analog
<foreste> 1 styczna standard dvb
<Bialy__> kupcie sobie cyfre plus :D albo telewizor
<KiFka> tu juz przed 3 laty wylaczyli analogowa
<Bialy__> 100 lat za muzynami :D
 * PushUpek ogląda na cyfrową naziemną na gównianym zasięgu
<Bialy__> puszek ogadasz śnieg? :D
 * PushUpek na cyfrowej nie ma śniegu...
<foreste> jakie sa programy oprocz tvtime ?
<foreste> bo on jest stary
 * PushUpek czarnuchy wyrównały....
<foreste> ostatnia wersja z 2005r
 * Bialy__ jak to nie ma? to dlaczego ja mam na comedy central śnieg? :D
 * PushUpek 'owi śnieży tylko na porno
<Bialy__> :D
 * PushUpek idzie po whisky.... murzyni nas biją....
<foreste> niema ;/
 * Bialy__ wyprodukowany dla Bezdomka
<Bialy__> :D
<jacekowski> KiFka: bo wy lubicie wydawac pieniadze na wymiane telewizorow i kupowanie skrzynek roznych
<jacekowski> KiFka: w anglii rowno analogowo leci wszystko obok cyrfowego
<KiFka> wy?
<jacekowski> i do 2020 bedzie analog szedl
<jacekowski> hitlerowcy
<KiFka> zachowuj sie
<KiFka> bo polecisz
<Enlik> A nadawcy np. dla oszczędności nie wycofują analogowych?
<Enlik> Zależy też ilu ma cyfr...
<KiFka> Enlik, na tych czestotliwosciach pojdzie inet
<KiFka> dla regionow wiejskich
<KiFka> juz sa pierwsi providerzy
<Enlik> o
<jacekowski> Enlik: to panstwowa telewizja
<jacekowski> Enlik: prywatni moga robic co chca
<KiFka> proponuja do 30.000mbps
<KiFka> od*
<Enlik> Chyba kb/s... ale itak nieźle
<jacekowski> Enlik: ale wszystko utrzymywane z tv license musi nadawac analogowo dopoki ktokolwiek to jeszcze oglada
<KiFka> Enlik, ops.. masz racje kbps
<jacekowski> KiFka: to rownie dobrze mozna przez 3G
<Enlik> jacekowski: no to dobrze, nie muszą na hurra wymieniać ludzie - tacy Czesi mają nieco inną strategię
 * PushUpek patrzy na cycki Gemmy Atkinson i chyba jednak woli dvb-t...
<jacekowski> KiFka: z radiem sie rozchodzi sprawa o moc z jaka mozna nadawac, i o ile przy tv to mozna postawic nadajnik duzy i usytuowac odpowiednio, to przy dwukierunkowej transmisji potrzebujesz nadawac z odpowiednia moca z potencjalnie nielicencjonowanego nadajnika
<jacekowski> KiFka: i robi ci sie takie wifi tylko na innej czestotliwosci
<jacekowski> kabel
<jacekowski> tylko kabel
<PushUpek> ekhm, ale czy to nie UE mówiła ostatnio, że na częstotliwości zwolnionej przez analogową telewizję ma być wifi?
<jacekowski> emm, nie
<PushUpek> (tak wiem, w afryce, ale zawsze coś)
<jacekowski> wifi nie potrafi
<jacekowski> wifi tylko 2.5GHz okolo i 5GHz okolo potrafi
<PushUpek> wifi nie potrafi, ale UE o tym nie wie :P
 * PushUpek WKS gra w tych samych barwach co Śląsk...
<jacekowski> poza tym, dvb-t i zwykly analog uzywaja tych samych czestotliwosci
<jacekowski> tylko dvb-t zuzyje w sumie mniej pasma,
<PushUpek> kompresja swoja robi
<PushUpek> tylko dvb-t ma jedną wadę, sygnał nadal gówniany jest
<jacekowski> ta, tylko ze HD ludzie cisnac beda chcieli
<PushUpek> chociaż jakość przy nim w porównaniu z analogiem jest super
<Bialy__> Wiejski Klub Sportowy :D
<PushUpek> jakie HD w polsce?
<jacekowski> ty chyba dobrego analoga nie widziales
<PushUpek> jacekowski, no nie widzialem, bo gdzie ;]
<KiFka>  /ignore jacekowski!*@* ALL NOSAVE
<jacekowski> no wlasnie
<jacekowski> KiFka: i chuj
<KiFka> tja... te spacje
<Bialy__> :D
<PushUpek> jak mam N-kę i tam HD ma 6Mbps przy sygnale video ;]
<Bialy__> kifka zmieniasz nick czy konta?
<jacekowski> PushUpek: ale to jednostronna satelita
<jacekowski> PushUpek: z wielkim talerzem
<KiFka> Bialy__, slucham?
<PushUpek> jakim wielkim, 80cm
<jacekowski> to jest duze
<Bialy__> no bo tak nagle chan ci daje moda i dajesz kocka
<jacekowski> i satelita nadaje dosyc spora moca
<Bialy__> *kicka
<PushUpek> ale, to nie zmienia faktu, że DVD ma bodajże 12Mbps
<KiFka> Bialy__, naucz sie czytac.
<jacekowski> kklimonda: ping
<kklimonda> jacekowski: pong
<KiFka> kklimonda, czesc tak na marginesie
<jacekowski> kklimonda: zyjesz?
<kklimonda> hej KiFka
<jacekowski> kklimonda: czy tylko bot?
<Bialy__> a no :D
<kklimonda> jacekowski: żyję, żyję
<jacekowski> ze ja tez musze miec zawsze pecha
<kklimonda> jacekowski: mam podświetlenia na niektóre przekleństwa narazie i kopię jak zobaczę.
<Bialy__> to jest ukryta policja :D
<Bialy__> nieoznakowana
<winter> a ja sobie zapalę :]
<Bialy__> szpieguje osoby na tym oto czacie a potem wskakuje i nagle kickuje :D
<kklimonda> jacekowski: lista jaką mam to "huj,kurw,pier" więc nie jest tak trudno mnie uniknąć ;)
<Bialy__> i o to chodzi :D
<PushUpek> winter, miejsce publiczne, 500zł mandatu :P
<Bialy__> :D
<winter> o żesz
<winter> nowe prawo
<PushUpek> ano ;]
<winter> głupie mendy
<winter> francję chca z .pl zrobić
<jacekowski> kklimonda: dobrze wiedziec
<winter> tylko zarobki nadal polskie
<jacekowski> i prawidlowo
<PushUpek> teraz mniejsza kara za macanie barmanki niż za palenie tam gdzie nie trzeba
<foreste> ciekawe czemu tvtime zre mi 90% cpu ;/
<jacekowski> zakaz palenia w calym kraju powinien byc
<jacekowski> winter: a ja dzisiaj w francji bylem
<winter> jacekowski: giń
<jacekowski> 5 rano pobudka bo po mnie przyjezdza chlop, i jedziemy do dover
<PushUpek> jak dla mnie powinien być zakaz palenia ino w restauracjach i na balkonach....
<jacekowski> tam pojsc po przepustki
<jacekowski> wziasc torby z auta
<jacekowski> zaladowac sie na prom
<jacekowski> doplynac do francjii
<jacekowski> zrobic co trzeba
<jacekowski> wrocic
<jacekowski> i tutaj jest ciekawostka
<jacekowski> jak sie idzie w ten sposob
<jacekowski> to sie omija jakiekolwiek kontrolne
<jacekowski> kontrole*
<jacekowski> bo to dla firmy ktora czesc sprzetu ma w dover a czesc w calais
<winter> PushUpek: na balkonach, jeszcze czego, żebym nie mógł na własnym balkonie zajarać
<PushUpek> winter, a owszem, jakiś tępy ch... znaczy sąsiad pali, a potem cały dym leci mi do mieszkania
<winter> peszek :>
<PushUpek> ta peszek
<jacekowski> zakaz palenia powinien byc wszedzie
<jacekowski> ban na papierosy
<PushUpek> jak nie można grillować na balkonie, to i równie dobrze nie można palić
<jacekowski> i na dopalacze
<winter> nigdy nie będzie
<winter> może za 30 lat
<winter> i całe szczęście
<winter> jak dotąd w ue, finlandia jest bodajże najbardziej restrykcyjna
<winter> jeśli chodzi o tytoń
<jacekowski> wiesz jak to milo pojsc do pubu w UK i nie walic papierosami po wyjsciu
<PushUpek> finlandia gdzie najwięcej jest zoofilii.... taaa ;]
<jacekowski> cos co sie w polsce nie zdarzalo mi
<Bialy__> zobacze co to ten linux xp
 * PushUpek jeeee Obraniak strzelił bramkę...
<swistak35> ta, to świetnie pasuje do /me
 * PushUpek ma to w dupie...
<Bialy__> :D
<foreste> PushUpek: i co z tego ?
<PushUpek> nic ]
<PushUpek> ;]
<foreste> kosci sa slabe ;d
<foreste> a smuda jest dennym trenerem
<PushUpek> foreste, to wiadomo od 4 miesięcy ponad ;]
<foreste> poprostu w polsce caly sport chory jest ;P
<PushUpek> nie cały, tylko ten, w którym udajemy, że potrafimy coś...
<foreste> caly
<foreste> oprcz boxerow
<foreste> bo ini zyja poza polska ;d
<foreste> oni
<PushUpek> foreste, znaczy którzy?
<foreste> adamek
<PushUpek> pfff
<foreste> wlodarczyk ;d
<PushUpek> dostanie wpiździeć tylko stanie z kims lepszym do ringu (Adamek)
<PushUpek> Diablo, no póki nie zmieni kategorii wagowej
<PushUpek> teraz co, w marcu Adamek stanie do ringu z Royem, który powinien był skończyć walczyć 2 lata temu jak był na szczycie...
<PushUpek> to równie dobrze ja mogę z nim wyjść do ringu ;]
<foreste> PushUpek:  jaki odwazny jestes :P
<PushUpek> ba :P
<PushUpek> lol 3-1 (nie było /me)
<foreste> kiepsko
<foreste> ja kibicuje niemcom :P
<PushUpek> znaczyć turkom?:P
<foreste> germany :P
<PushUpek> germany, to oni tylko z nazwy :P
<PushUpek> chociaż ten import zawodników wyszedł im na dobre.... kibicki ładniejsze...
<kenay> Wybaczcie ale zadam pytanie nie na temat...
<DaZ> lul
 * Enlik się zastanawia, dlaczego są 2 duże kanały Rubiego na tej sieci.
<Syngress> straszna kostnica, zyje ktos tu ?
<DaZ> nie.
<baithoven> widac nikt nie ma problemow z Ubuntu ;d
<Syngress> no łubudu jest microsoftowy - samo się wszystko robi :)
<DaZ> samo sie psuje
<Syngress> jak to jest z tym Ubuntu w Polskim wydaniu - to jakaś grupa ludzi nad tym pracuje ? jakiś konkretny cel ?
<DaZ> wymyslanie fajnych nazw
<Syngress> czytałem gdzieś że PL wydanie zawiera trochę inne oprogramowanie, i tyle ..
<Nerihsa> polska wersja jest spolszczona :O, zawiera juz ustawienia stosowne dla polakow i skrypt dostosowany na polskie realia
<baithoven> ja tez sie do tego pytania przylaczam
<Nerihsa> afaik mp3 w oryginalnym ubuntu nie idzie
<Enlik> Do tego skrypt konfiguracyjny i chyba inna tapeta
<Syngress> Nerihsa: instaluje UBU w wersji EN wybieram język PL - wszystko hula - ciekawi mnie ten skrypt o którym piszesz, co to to ma tam w sobie ;
<fi9o> kodekow trzeba.
<DaZ> eh
<DaZ> nie napisali wam na polskim sajcie czym to sie rozni?
<Nerihsa> no wlasnie kodeki glownie, "zamkniete" programy
<DaZ> http://czytelnia.ubuntu.pl/index.php/2010/05/13/lsniacy-lamparcik-10-04pl-czyli-nasz-remiks-ubuntu-10-04-wydany/
<Syngress> DaZ: na 100% napisali, ale mam lenia ;)
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/33hwk4p> (at czytelnia.ubuntu.pl)
<DaZ> eh
<DaZ> i na co ja sie wdaje w takie debilne dyskusje :>
<DaZ> >:
<Syngress> no jasne lepiej "kostnica" :D
<baithoven> DaZ jakiego distro uzywasz ;d ?
<DaZ> baithoven: os/2
<barnex> ooo
<barnex> jest jakaś polska wersja?
<baithoven> ach
<barnex> mogliby dodać polski keymap
<barnex> jak robią
<Syngress> ale to ciekawe - pojawiła się 10.10 - mineło sporo czasu - wersji PL ani widu ani słychu
<barnex> polskie cudzysłowy, brak ł na alt-w i tym podobne udoskonalenia
<DaZ> srup se
<DaZ> gdzies w internetach sie walał projekt na jakąś hiperpolską keymape chyba
<AaaA> po co są takie wynalazki?
<DaZ> by zyło się lepiej. wszystkim.
<AaaA> aha:)
<Syngress> widzieliście nowego samsunga NP-SF310 - 13;3 - ładne to to
<Syngress> szkoda że i3 :-/
<DaZ> dobrze i3 nie jest złe.
<DaZ> chociaż szkoda złota.
<Syngress> zastanawia mnie polistyka - pakują zestawy z WIN7 HOME - podnoszą cenę produktu - jaki jest cel ? (dla microsoftu - wiadomo) dla (samsunga - równie dobrze mógłby się sprzedać z linuxem jak 3epc ASUSA).. Popularny system na pokładzie zwiększa sprzedaż ?
<AaaA> Syngress: wiesz za ile samsung te systemy kupuje?
<Syngress> AaaA: niezależnie od ceny to w dlaszym ciągu podnosi cenę produktu, tak ?
<AaaA> nie znamy ceny, tak na prawde deal moze byc bardziej skomplikowany
<AaaA> pewnie duży oem placi 5$-10$ za licencje
<AaaA> pewnie dostaje kase od symanteca na 3 miesiecznego triala antywirusa
<AaaA> i reszte crapware
<AaaA> bilans wychodzi pewnie na 0 albo nawet na tym zarabia:)
<Bialy__> i spyware :D
<AaaA> a jak nie dostaje kasy wprost to symantec alo inny vendor placi od kazdej licencji sprzedanej dzieki temu sprzetowi jakies pieniadze
<AaaA> tak dziala biznes:)
<Syngress> z drugiej strony, co jest bardzo prawdopodobne, tam gdzie WIN tam większa sprzedaż :-/
<AaaA> tak na prawde to masz troche racji
<Syngress> szczególnie rynek komputerów przenośnych
<AaaA> bez systemu nie bedziesz sprzedawal bo co taki kowalski zrobi?
<qermit> gdyby to nie było opłacalne tego by nie robili
<qermit> prosete
<AaaA> z systemem jakims ktorego kowalski nie zna tez do niczego
<AaaA> bo sie nie odnajdzie i zareklamuje
<AaaA> a to klopot bo trzeba kase oddac:)
<Syngress> i tutaj ciekawi mnie jedno - gdyby (na przykład UBUNTU) pozyskiwał w jakiś sposób kasę na odpowiednie zarekalmowanie swojej dystrybucji - czy rynek mógłby się trochę odwrócić do rozwiązań Microsoftu  ??
<AaaA> to inny rynek niz rynek telefonow/smarfonow
<AaaA> tak na prawdę
<Syngress> jest pulpit, są okna, są te same rozwiązania - sporo programów
<AaaA> jakby canonicl mialo taki rynek jak msft
<AaaA> to robiloby dokladnie to samo:)
<AaaA> i ten modek o ktorym Syngress piszesz niczym by sie nie roznil
<AaaA> tylko wielki brat bylby inna firma;)
<AaaA> to jest po prostu biznes:) a ludziom jest sprzedawana filozofia w która wierza/chcą wierzyć
<Syngress> nie wiem, zawsze mnie to dziwiło - zpełnie darmowy system, bardziej stabilny, mnie narazony na zlosliwe oprogramowanie, elastyczny i universalny - a jednak w jakiś sposób wypierany przez system MS
<AaaA> nie jest darmowy
<AaaA> jest bezplatny
<AaaA> ktos za niego zaplacil albo zaplaci w przyszlosci:)
<Syngress> AaaA: ok, ale spora firma chcąc sprzedawać swoje produkty z pre-instalowanym UBU nie musi za to płacić, tak ?
<AaaA> nie musi
<AaaA> tylko teraz zobacz
<AaaA> sprzedajesz laptopa, reklamujesz w miescie ze masz sklep z superlaptopami z takim a takim systemem
<AaaA> przecietny kowalski jesli nawet slyszal o linuxie to pewnie sobie nie poradzi:)
<Syngress> wiem o co chodzi - to jest to co pisałem wcześniej - ludzie słyszą linux - czerwona lampka bez specjalnego zastanowienia się - krok w tył
<AaaA> przegladnij forum ubuntu.pl i pytnia ludzi
<jacekowski> Syngress: bo windows tez jest za darmo
<AaaA> jak zainstalowac neostrade?
<jacekowski> Syngress: to raz
<jacekowski> Syngress: dwa, jest tak samo podatny na zlosliwe oprogramowanie jak windows
<AaaA> problem jak byl 6 lat temu tak isnieje:)
<jacekowski> Syngress: najgrozniejsze bugi jakie byly ostatnio w windowsowym swiecie byly rowniez pod linuxem
<Syngress> jacekowski: to ciekawe - zobacz 3epc 701 który w tej samej konfiguracji wchodząc na ryenk kosztował 30% więcej z systemem MS
<jacekowski> Syngress: czyli bug we flashu
<AaaA> dla windows tp daje Ci plytke i sobie kowalski wyklika bo ma jeden duzy guzik
<jacekowski> Syngress: i bug w acrobat readerze
<jacekowski> Syngress: i o ile pod linuxem po prostu wywalal przegladarke ( bo exploity przygotowane pod windowsa nie zadzialaja pod linuxem )
<Syngress> jacekowski: to wszystko jest w miare szybko łatane - tak ? jest auto update
<jacekowski> Syngress: ale kto to zalata?
<jacekowski> adobe wydalo update po 2 miesiacach
<jacekowski> bug w javie
<jacekowski> 3 miesiace nie zalatany
<jacekowski> po miesiacu wydali poprawke ze trzeba miec duzo szczescia zeby wyexploitowac
<jacekowski> ale teoretycznie jak ktos ma szczescie mozna go exploitowac do tej pory
<jacekowski> tylko dlatego ze nikt nie exploituje bugow w linuxie nie znaczy ze ich nie ma
<Syngress> ok , ok - ale gość który nie wie o co kaman - idzie do sklepu - nie zastanawia się nad tym o czym piszesz
<jacekowski> bo jest dokladnie tyle samo
<jacekowski> no wlasnie
<jacekowski> na normalnym komputerze windows kosztuje tyle ile linux
<Syngress> słyszy LINUX - posprzątane
<jacekowski> bo firmy placa zeby dorzucic ich reklamy
<jacekowski> i dlatego masz antywirusa zainstalowanego na 30 dni
<jacekowski> jakies cos do dvd na 30 dni
<jacekowski> i kupe tego
<AaaA> jacekowski: to juz przerabialismy
<AaaA> :)
<jacekowski> i to sie sklada na cene windowsa
<AaaA> wyszlo ze oem wychodzi na 0 albo nawet zarabia
<jacekowski> do laptopa z linuxem nikt tego nie dolozy
<Syngress> czyli na ogólną cene urządzenia
<jacekowski> wiec sprzet z linuxem kosztuje tyle ile z windowsem
<jacekowski> a na windowsie jest mniej meczenia sie z rzeczmi
<jacekowski> bo grafika dzial
<jacekowski> a
<jacekowski> dzwiek od razu 6 kanalow dziala
<AaaA> kowalski wlozy plytke z neo i dziala
<jacekowski> kamerka dziwna jakas i dziala
<AaaA> ta rozmowa wygladalaby inaczej jakby nie bylo pierdylarda dystrybucji z miliardem roznych pomyslow:)
<Syngress> ok, ok powoli w staje z ziemi ;)
<Syngress> reasumując system MS będzie wypierał wszystko z rynku tak długo jak długo nie powstanie coś nowego - a pewnie nie powstanie ..
<AaaA> zobacz rynek smartfonow
<Syngress> zdecydowanie namieszał system google
<AaaA> pojawil sie android: linux od jednego vendora
<jacekowski> ukrywajacy wszystko co jest brzydkie w linuxie
<AaaA> wersji jest pewnie 4-5 (wyprowadzcie mnie z bledu jesli sie myle) czyli relatywnie malo, taki os latwo serwisowac latwo pisac (testowac) aplikacje
<jacekowski> czyli api ktore sie zmienia co tydzien
<jacekowski> AaaA: tylko ze sprawa wyglada tak ze teraz na win 7
<jacekowski> AaaA: odpalisz 95% aplikacji z xp bez zadnych problemow
<AaaA> tak
<jacekowski> AaaA: i jakies 80% z windows 95/98
<jacekowski> na linuxie jak wezmiesz 10 letni program
<jacekowski> jakikolwiek
<jacekowski> to powie ci spier*** na drzewo
<AaaA> to sie wywali
<AaaA> bo nie ma zaleznosci itp
<AaaA> albo korzysta z takich starych komponentow ze juz ich nie ma
<jacekowski> bo api jest zmieniane milion razy na tydzien
<jacekowski> co po chwila cos nowego niekompatybilnego ze starym
<jacekowski> nie skonczyli wprowadzac kernel mode switching dla 3 najpopularniejszych dostawcow kart graficznych
<AaaA> tu msft jest dosc dobry bo whitebooki sa naprawde dobre
<AaaA> i nie zmienia sie to
<AaaA> jak ma sie zmienic to wczesnie krzycza
<jacekowski> a juz chca znowu cos mieszac z X'ami
<jacekowski> AaaA: microsoft nie wprowadzil zadnej psujacej zmiany przez ostatnie 15 lat
<Syngress> ok w takim razie kto tak naprawdę trzyma łapę nad całą konstrukcją systemu unixowego ?
<AaaA> czasem sie cos zmienia ale nie tykaja tego co jest opisane w whitebook
<AaaA> bo na tym zarabiaja kase:)
<jacekowski> AaaA: tzn. jesli ktos sie trzymal ich dokumentacji i nie uzywal funkcji ktore byly oznaczone jako internal/deprecated
<jacekowski> AaaA: albo jakies specyficzne dla wersji
<AaaA> bo jak milionowi ludzi przestanie dzialac SAP to sie nie wyplacą:)
<jacekowski> AaaA: i to wszystko jest oznaczone
<AaaA> i tak dalej i tak dalej
<AaaA> to delikatny rynek ale dobrze sie umieja poruszac w swoich wlasnych pomyslach
<jacekowski> linux nie jest systemem dla kogos kto chce zeby mu dzialalo
<Bialy__> taa
<AaaA> inaczej
<AaaA> linuxow uzywa sie tez w biznesie
<Bialy__> dlatego się przesiadlem dla linuksa szczególnie ubuntu bo lubie grzebać :D
<Syngress> AaaA: corz więcej firm przesiada się na rozwiązania Unixowe
<AaaA> tylko tam sie serio zajmuje tym grupa inzynierow zeby to dzialalo
<jacekowski> AaaA: coraz mniej
<Bialy__> linuksy sa dobre na serwery
<jacekowski> Bialy__: gowno prawda
<jacekowski> windows tez jest dobry na serwery
<AaaA> i tak i nie;)
<Bialy__> winda i winda...
<AaaA> na serwerze ma dzilac jakas aplikacja/usluga
<jacekowski> masz znacznie wygodniejsze zarzadzanie
<jacekowski> jak masz kilkadziesiat/set serwerow
<jacekowski> AD cale
<Bialy__> lin jest bezpieczniejszy
<jacekowski> Bialy__: nie prawda
<AaaA> :))))))
 * PushUpek deja vu
<Bialy__> pozwolilem ci sie udzielać? :D
<AaaA> w ktorym miejscu jest bezpieniczniejszy?
<jacekowski> bledy sa w wiekszosci przypadkow w zewnetrznym oprogramowaniu
<Syngress> jacekowski: dzisiaj firma ? - serwer w jakiejś dziurze - kilkanaście oddziałów w polsce - na stanowiskach linux - obsługa przez WWW
<AaaA> widzieliscie skonfigurowanego Win w korporacji?
<Syngress> tani i wygodnie
<AaaA> nie wetkniesz szpiliki
<Syngress> *tanio
<jacekowski> na ktore producent systemu nie ma wplywu
<Bialy__> ale jakie tam są sprzęty
<AaaA> sprzety?
<jacekowski> serwery
<jacekowski> ale to to samo
<Bialy__> jak sie chce mieć coś dobrego na windzie to trzeba mieć i dobry sprzęt
<jacekowski> tylko ze wiecej numerkow policzy od prostego desktopa
<jacekowski> Bialy__: ekhm
<jacekowski> Bialy__: najnowszy windows 7 zuzywa mniej ramu od ubuntu
<Bialy__> pseudo fan 7ki?
<jacekowski> nie
<PushUpek> jacekowski, ale ma spieprzone kopiowanie plików :D
<Syngress> jacekowski: ale kto się nad tym zastanawia
<Bialy__> taa
<jacekowski> PushUpek: to dawno bylo naprawione
<PushUpek> jacekowski, jakoś nie zauważyłem
<AaaA> z tym ramem to jacekowski ma racje
<PushUpek> chyba, że tak ma być zamulanie systemu przy kopiowaniu plików z partycji na partycję
<jacekowski> Bialy__: a poza tym, wyplata administratora w normalnym kraju jest taka ze lepiej kupic 30 serwerow wiecej i miec jednego administratora mniej
<AaaA> to ze uzyte nie znaczy ze zmarnowane
<jacekowski> Bialy__: bo to sie po roku zwroci
<jacekowski> AaaA: ja mam na mysli uzyte
<jacekowski> AaaA: w a nie bufory
<AaaA> jacekowski: to ja chyba dawno ubuntu nie widzialem ile teraz zuzywa?
<Bialy__> czytalem na forum ubuntu i wyczytalem że nawet na starych złomach bedzie szedł bez zciny
<AaaA> kto bedzie szedl?
<Syngress> Biały WIN ?
<Bialy__> win? hahaha
<Bialy__> linuks
<jacekowski> AaaA: 600M samego used po starcie
<jacekowski> AaaA: z 1G jak doliczysz bufory
<Krasus> Witam, wie ktos moze jak W EKG (nie EKG2) wlaczyc wyswietlanie kontaktow niedostepnych ?
<AaaA> to rzeczywiscie
<jacekowski> AaaA: poszli po bandzie
<AaaA> do duzo
<AaaA> to co tam dziala ze tyle je?
<jacekowski> gnome
<jacekowski> pulseaudio c
<jacekowski> cukierkowe okienka
<jacekowski> jakies pierdolki
<jacekowski> i sie robi
<AaaA> hmmmm
<AaaA> gnome kiedys bylo lekkie
<jacekowski> X duzo zuzywa jak sie odpala cukierkowe okienka
<jacekowski> gnome nigdy nie bylo tak lekkie jak kde
<jacekowski> ktore tez sie rozpuchlo zreszta
<AaaA> wszystko sie psuje:)
<Syngress> jestem ciekaw jak system Stive'a ?
<AaaA> Balmera?
<AaaA> :)
<Syngress> belmer jest z MS - tego drugiego :)
<AaaA> a ten kolega Wozniaka?
<AaaA> tam jest jeszcze prosciej jak w Smartfonie
<AaaA> nie dosc ze pare wersji OS to jeszcze pare wersji HW
<AaaA> mniej kombinacji
<Syngress> szukam po sieci ile OSX  wpierdziela ramu
<jacekowski> tamci tez poszli po bandzie
<jacekowski> jak ktos uzywa panoramy to latwo sie mozna wywalic z ramu
<Bialy__> jak odinstalować te "cpufreqd" co dał ten e X t 7 3
<jacekowski> bo sama panorama zuzywa tyle ze niewiele zostaje
<Bialy__> odinstalować wiem
<Krasus> ktos zna sie na EKG ?
<AaaA> tylko ze pamiec jest teraz tania
<Bialy__> jak ale czy bede mógł nadal sterować starym sterowaniem
<AaaA> i to nie jest az taki problem
<AaaA> no chyba ze zzera zgodnie z postepem arytmetycznym
<Bialy__> mniej chyba niż 128
<Bialy__> bo tyle ma początkowo
<Bialy__> i obsługuje maksymalnie 1gb ramu (chyba)
<AaaA> czytalem gdzies taki fajny artykul niedawno - co by bylo jakby Linus wpadl pod autobus
<AaaA> albo by mu sie odechcialo nadzorowac kernel
<Syngress> AaaA: wszystkie wprowadzane zmiany oststecznie wędrują do niego  ?
<AaaA> ma decydujacy glos w radzie ktora zatwierdza
<Syngress> czyli każda nowa wersja jądra wprowadzane do dystrybucji przechodzi przez jego ręce
<AaaA> nie wiem czy bezposrednio przez jego ale przez rece tej rady
<Syngress> tzn o zatwierdza - osoby pracujące na dystrybucjami pakują  .. .
<Syngress> (z dostępnych źródeł)
<AaaA> tak
<Krasus> Ktos zna sie moze na EKG ?
<AaaA> straram sie ten artykul znalezc
#ubuntu-pl 2010-11-18
<AaaA> http://blog.matthew.org.pl/2010/10/29/co-jezeli-w-linusa-torvaldsa-uderzy-autobus/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/37myj54> (at blog.matthew.org.pl)
<AaaA> pierwszy
<bt4> PushUpek, spać nie może
<PushUpek> bt4, kac męczy
<bt4> PushUpek, uuu lecz się tym czym się zatrułeś ;]
<PushUpek> gdybym nie miał na 8 zajęć, to pewnie bym tak uczynił ;)
<bt4> hehe
<PushUpek> jakie to ciężkie zadanie wybrać tapetę na pulpit :]
<bt4> stanard jakis daj
<PushUpek> znaczy cycki?:D
<bt4> <lol2>
<bt4> dobra ja lece panowie
<PushUpek> miłej nocy ;]
<bt4> sen przychodzi nagle
<bt4> hee
<bikstopa> hello ;'d
<PushUpek> ;]
<bikstopa> ma ktos pomysl jak wykonac skrypt
<PushUpek> sh skrypt.sh ?
<bikstopa> ktory by pobieral plik oraz co sekunde zapisywal by do pliku z jaka akutalna predkoscia pobiera? ;'d
<PushUpek> aaaa ;D
<PushUpek> napisać skrypt znaczy się :P
<PushUpek> ale po co ci to zapisywać?:P
<bikstopa> potrzebuje do wykonania pewnych statystyk
<PushUpek> hmmm
<PushUpek> wget nie ma opcji dziennika przypadkiem?:P
<bikstopa> hmm, przegladam mana i nic takiego nei widze ;f
<PushUpek> jest ;P
<PushUpek> wget ftp://ftp-osl.osuosl.org/pub/64studio/64studio-live_2.0_amd64.iso -a dziennik.txt
<PushUpek> ;]
<bikstopa> o
<bikstopa> dzieki ;d
<bikstopa> :*
<PushUpek> a ja taki nieogolony ;D
<bikstopa> ja tez :D
<pokrak> dzień czas zacząć :/
<fbu> pokrak: o tak, dopiero co lapka odpaliłem
<fbu> a tak sie niechce
<pokrak> ja juz archiwizacje poranne robie :/
<pokrak> standart na 3 kompach od rana :)
<pokrak> pierwszy windows desktop www poczta
<pokrak> drugi ubu irc i kombinacje
<pokrak> 3 klaster windows i mssql kopie
<fbu> ja musiałem winde odpalic, bo mic cos ubu z ciecia szwankuje
<pokrak> i do tego klawki mi sie myla :P
<pokrak> ok archiwizacja sie juz sama robi pliki sie pakują
<fbu> heh
<fbu> pokrak: pamietasz jak z lini połączyć sie z bezprzewodówka?
<fbu> cos tam pamietam -essid nazwa sieci -key haslo
<fbu> ale poczatku nie pamietam
<pokrak> iwconfig ??
<pokrak> ok torrenty przejrzane
<pokrak> teraz czas na peb`a :P
<pokrak> hmm kosz na dysku k:/ jest uszkodzony
<pokrak> :D
<pokrak> buuuuu nastepny odcinek southpark za 180 dni i 19 godzin
<pokrak> oo menadzer aktualizacji sie zapodał
<DaZ> i tak south park jest z dupy.
 * pokrak policzkuje DaZ`a
<DaZ> ten ostatni sezon to kpina po prostu
<pokrak> czemu
<pokrak> mi sie podoba jak wszystkie poprzednie sezony
<DaZ> wszystkie poprzednie sezony miały sens
<DaZ> ten jest po prostu z dupy
<DaZ> cthulu otoczony klimatem na family gaja
<DaZ> tego sie nie da oglądać już
<pokrak> coon vs friends było nawet niezłe
<DaZ> było tragiczne
<pokrak> dramatyzujesz
<DaZ> pierwsze sezony jechały po wszystkich, poruszały tematy, pokazywały nielogiczność świata
<DaZ> a teraz sama chujnia
<pokrak> eeeeeeeeeeee dramatyzujesz :)
<AaaA> tak iwconfig przynajmniej tak bylo pare lat temu:)
<AaaA> o ile nikt nie mial genialnych pomyslow to pewnie dalej tak jest
<pokrak> AaaA: nie spij :)
<AaaA> mam duzego laga;)
<pokrak> leeeeeeeeeeeeehehehehehehhe chyba mega laga
<AaaA> a wracajac to wifi to dalej network manager taki niedopraocowany jest jak w jakims ubuntu 8?
<AaaA> czy ktos wreszcie to poprawil?
<pokrak> tak wiec dlatego poniewaz uzywam wicd
<fbu> pokrak:  musze sie przesiaść
<pokrak> zarówno do wifi jak i ethernet
<pokrak> sprawniej działa
<AaaA> czyli nic nie stracilem:)
<pokrak> :)
 * AaaA pije poranną kawe i zagryza ogrem
 * pokrak wlasnie zabiera sie za sniadanie tyż
 * fbu zrobił sobie herbatę i nie chce mu sie sięgnąć kanapek
<pokrak> herbata jest buła jest
<pokrak> radio jest
 * mikexcr pije porannego redbulla bo jest od 28h na nogach
<pokrak> star trek deep space 9 jest
<pokrak> oki mozna jeść
<fbu> pokrak: jakie radio?
<pokrak> eska rock
 * fbu popiera pokrak'a
<pokrak> :)
<pokrak> tets laga test laga
<pokrak> nie ma :)
<HouseMD> siemka
<HouseMD> jest kto?
<AaaA> nie:)
<HouseMD> :P
<HouseMD> ale nudy
<AaaA> inteligentni ludzie sie nie nudza;)
<HouseMD> taaaa
<HouseMD> z myślą o tym aby sie nie nudzić to se zainstalowałem mac osx 10.5
<HouseMD> tzn 10.6
<HouseMD> ale i tak mi sie nudzi
<HouseMD> może z tego powodu iż jest tak do kitu pogoda
<pokrak> łapy łapy cztery łapy
<pokrak> tra la la la la
<lotharek> czesc
<pokrak> :)
<shpaq> mornin'
<pokrak> to juz prawie południe
<HouseMD> elo
<pokrak> nic sie nie dzieje nikt nie ma problemów które można rozwiązac za pomocą google
<pokrak> zieeeeeeeew
<przemek_> czesc
<przemek_> pokrak, chcesz mi pomóc rozwiązać problem?
<pokrak> nie wiem moze
<HouseMD> przemek_: a jaki
<przemek_> potrzebuję zamontować partycję smb tak, żeby pliki były wokonywalne
<pokrak> wykonywalne hmmmm moment
<przemek_> fmode nie pomaga i nie wiem co zrobic
<HouseMD> a masz taki program jak smb4k
<HouseMD> bardzo fajny program i idealnie nadaje się do samby
<pokrak> w pliku samba.conf wpis create mask = jest od praw dostepu
<pokrak> dla danego share
<przemek_> widze, ze jest to w repozytorium
<pokrak> cztero cyfrowy
<przemek_> czyli co, zasób musi być udostępniony z taką maską, żeby się go dało tak zainstalować?
<pokrak> chyba tak :)
<przemek_> bo nie mam dostępu do serwera smb
<pokrak> ew zainstaluj swata
<pokrak> i w swacie zobacz
<pokrak> uu to gorzej
<pokrak> wiem ze z poziomu windowsa nie ma problemu z praca na plikach o ile nie wprowadzono zaostrzeń
<pokrak> heh przynajmniej zajrzałem do mojej samby po miesiacach :
<pokrak> :P
<pokrak> i e2fsck dyzku archiwizujacego sie robi
<pokrak> :/ nowa pioseka ozziego brzmi jak kolenda
<przemek_> ten swat co mi umożliwia, nie używałem tego jeszcze?
<pokrak> swat jest to narzedzie (GUI) do administrowania sambą
<pokrak> instalujesz na serwersze smb i za pomoca www administrujesz ja
<pokrak> oo e2fsck naprawia będy :)
<pokrak> jednak cos było heh
<noneo> Hejka. Szukam polskiego kanału o Ruby/Rails/Redmine.
<noneo> Albo jakiegokolwiek w naszej strefie czasowej :-)
<pokrak> history | grep mount
<pokrak> tfu nie ta klawka
<jacekowski> wejdz na angielski jakis kanal
<jacekowski> tam zawsze ktos jest
 * AaaA czeka na lunch
<pokrak> re znofu zawiesiłem ubu :P
<noneo> jacekowski: angielskie (czyt. amierykańskie) jeszcze śpią.
<Syngress> bry
<pokrak> yrb
<pokrak> oki troche popracowac trza
<AaaA> jak sie w nocy skonczyla dyskusja o tym co by bylo jakby Linus wpadl pod autobus?
<AaaA> akurat mnie wtedy rozlaczylo
<bez_nicku> qm
<AaaA> rere
<Syngress> AaaA: jak zwykle temat zmienił się 100 razy :DS
<Syngress> AaaA: czemu nie postawisz sobie jakiegos shella, wlaczasz logowanie kanalu - screen i dowidzenia ..
<AaaA> no wlasnie tak mam to rozwiazane;)
<AaaA> tylko rozlaczylo shella
<AaaA> :)
<Syngress> ok, sesja screen'a czy polaczenie ssh ? ?
<Syngress> bo chyba sesja powinna zostac
<AaaA> sesja irssi sie rozlaczyla bo sie internet skonczyl
<AaaA> operator jakies prace mial
<AaaA> ktos z was pytal o tą prace w nowym centrum oracle
<AaaA> znalazlem ogloszenie
<AaaA> http://www.oracle.com/global/cz/corporate/hiringsolaris.html
<AaaA> niezle placą nawet na juniorskich pozycjach
 * AaaA idzie na lunch
<jacekowski> noneo: ale tam jest kupa innych ludzi
<jacekowski> noneo: z innych stref czasowych
<noneo> jacekowski: powiem tak: nie pierwszy raz tam piszę przed południem, i teraz też najpierw napisałem i poczekałem kwadrans.
<Majk> oh ubuntu yor're my favorite linux based operating system
<Syngress> Panowie da się w irssi pominąć wypluwanie join - part na kanale
<Syngress> Majk: sweet czizeeess - you right ! this is like first time after 2L of beer :D
<Majk> Syngress: are u sure that this is beer what u'r drinking?
<Syngress> Majk: in Poland we use nose to buzz'up you know
<fbu> ;]
<Majk> zmien dealera chłopaku
<Syngress> hehehe :D
<Syngress> co tam ludziska  ? cos spokojnie ..
<Syngress> napiszecie mi jak sie pozbyc w irssi JOIN/PART na kanale
<Majk> czy ktoś opanował w deluge automatycznie torkow z rss, ktore spelniaja odpowiednie warunki?
<Majk> *automatyczne pobieranie torkow
<AaaA> Syngress: starczy ignores sobie poustawiac
<Syngress> AaaA: dzieki za info, już gogluje co to to ignores
<AaaA> w configu
<AaaA> np tak
<AaaA> http://arun.wordpress.com/2009/09/27/ignore-channel-joinpart-messages-in-irssi/
<Syngress> dzięki
<AaaA> :)
<AaaA> mozesz tez zmodyfikowac theme zeby np wyszarzyc te wiadomosci
<noneo> Syngress: /ignore * JOINS QUITS
<noneo> i PARTS :-)
<AaaA> a potem save:)
<AaaA> jak sie spodoba
<noneo> Wyszarzenie byłoby niezłe. Idę poluukać.
<AaaA> :)
<Syngress> cool
<AaaA> rachunek przysle poczta
<AaaA> :)
<Syngress> spore prawdopodobieństwo że gdzieś zgienie po drodze wraz z listonoszem :)
<AaaA> to kurierem posle
<Syngress> :-/ no no
<Syngress> za drogo
<Syngress> po co masz  .. ... się  ... fatygować
<AaaA> ok nastepnym razem
<Syngress> AaaA: jak chcesz w dowód wdzięczności mogę ci wysłać płytkę DVD z nowym programem Michałka Wiśniewskiego - Michał I Warzywa
<PushUpek> lol
<Syngress> :)
<Syngress> swoją drogą - przesadzili z programem
<Syngress> takiej padliny dano nie widziałem
<PushUpek> mogli stworzyć Wiśniowy jabol ;]
 * pokrak is back
<PushUpek> u nas połowa programów, to padaka...
<AaaA> Syngress: ok biore
<AaaA> to czarny kruk
<Syngress> AaaA: ;) dzisiaj puszczam - oglądaj koniecznie po ciemku !! :)
 * pokrak szuka zbednego garnka lub kega po piwie o pojemności conajmniej 30 litrów
<pokrak> tak apropo linuxa :P :)
<Syngress> PushUpek: kiedyś czytałem że mając antene - dekoder i karte TV można w jakiś spoób dekodowć w locie wszystkie dostępne programy
<PushUpek> chyba za czasów analogowego c+ :)
<pokrak> dokładnie
<pokrak> pamietam cos takiego
<PushUpek> ja też ;]
<pokrak> osobny prog był do wizji osobny do audio
<pokrak> i nawet działał
<pokrak> oczywiscie pod winzgrozą
<AaaA> teraz cyfrowych tak nie rozkodujesz
<Syngress> czyli teraz marzenie ?
<PushUpek> a potem był 2 in 1 ;) nie pamiętam jak się zwał
<pokrak> Syngress: teraz mając cyfre plus mozesz rozdzielic sygnał
<pokrak> lecz to koszt bodajze ok 500 zł
<pokrak> innej telewizji nie rozdzielisz
<AaaA> tak albo nie majac mozesz dostac kody do rozkodowywania z internetu;)
<Syngress> a zwykłe programy satelitarne (kodowane)
<Syngress> ?
<pokrak> a odnosnie dekodowania to bys musiał na francuskich forach bodajze poczytac
<PushUpek> zawsze można kupić odpowiedni tuner i wgrać do niego emu cam ;)
<pokrak> PushUpek: rozwiń temat
<PushUpek> polskie też są, np dvhk.pl
<AaaA> cos jak derambox/linbox itp
<Syngress> pokrak: obawiam się że ten język jest trochę mi niezrozumiały :D
<PushUpek> kiedyś w tunerze starym od wizji dsx 6010 czy jak mu tam było można było wgrać taki cam
<PushUpek> i np polsat cały na  tym śmigał
<pokrak> heheheh to po ptakach Syngress
<PushUpek> i c+
<pokrak> PushUpek: rozwiń bardziej :)
<PushUpek> pokrak, do wysiłku umysłowego człowieka zmuszasz z rana ;)
<pokrak> nie ma letko
 * AaaA idzie po kawę
<Syngress> czyli nie ma gotowych rozwiązań - podłączam sobie wyjście z dekodera do karty TV i zapuszczam proram który umożliwi mi skanowanie pasma i przeglądanie zakodowanych programów
<pokrak> hmm PushUpek czy ten dreambox teraz ma racje bytu ??
<AaaA> pokrak: jesli masz kogos kto sie podzieli z Toba kodem to tak
<PushUpek> a teraz nie wiem ;) trzeba by poczytać
<pokrak> hmm a mam ?? :)
<pokrak> kto sie kodem podzieli ?? :)
 * PushUpek poszedł czytać
<pokrak> oki czekamy :)
 * pokrak z nudów sie dowiedział czemu klingonie przez jakiś czas nie mieli karbów czołowych
<pokrak> ooo piła 3d w r5 sie pojawiła
<pokrak> uuu ale marnej wersji :/
<Syngress> czytaliście o zmianach na Allegro ?
<pokrak> nie
<Syngress> udostępnią możliwosć zakupu nawet niezarejestrowanym
<pokrak> oo
<Syngress> na wp.pl
<pokrak> zona ma konto tak czy inaczej
<Syngress> jest art
<Syngress> zrobi się teraz straszny smietnika
<pokrak> podaj linka
<Syngress> wystawisz przedmiot - ktos kupi - nie zapłaci - lipa
<zasek> dla niezarejestrowanych to powinni tylko udostepnic zakup po wczesniejszym przealaniu kasy na konto
<AaaA> albo wplate karta:)
<Syngress> http://tech.wp.pl/kat,1009785,title,Wielkie-zmiany-na-Allegro,wid,12860067,wiadomosc.html?ticaid=1b43e
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3aleprp> (at tech.wp.pl)
<Syngress> tam rozwiązali to tak że jak zapłacisz przedmiot znika z aukcji
<jacekowski> Syngress: no wlasnie
<jacekowski> Syngress: jak poczytasz to zrozumiesz
<jacekowski> Syngress: jak ja sprzedaje rzecz X za 10zl
<jacekowski> Syngress: jeden niezarejestrowany to kupi
<jacekowski> Syngress: nastepnego dnia drugi niezarejestrowany kupi
<jacekowski> Syngress: to potem moze i 3 4 5 i jakis zarejestrowany user tez
<jacekowski> Syngress: liczy sie kto pierwszy zaplaci
<jacekowski> troche bez sensu
<jacekowski> bo przydalaby sie opcja rezerwazji
<jacekowski> rezerwacji
<Syngress> jacekowski: wielkie dzięki za pouczający wykład :D nie o to chodziło - jestem ciekaw w ajki sposób rozwiązali blokadę zakupu przedmiotu po udanej licytacji niezarejestrowanego usera
<jacekowski> ze masz chwile czasu na wypelnienie numerkow itd.
<jacekowski> Syngress: nie blokuje sie
<Syngress> jacekowski: będzie haos
<jacekowski> dlatego fajnei by bylo jakby to blokowalo na 10-20 minut
<jacekowski> w sam raz zeby numerki przepisac z karty czy cos
<Syngress> dokładnie - pomysł ok, tylko nie chce wystawiać przedmiotu który zakupi 3 userów - dostajesz od 3 maile - kto pierwszy wpłaci .. ehhhh
<jacekowski> potem dostajesz tez maila ktory wplacil
<Syngress> mam nadzieje że ktoś to zrobił z głową, a to co napisali na wp to tylko szczątkowe info
<jacekowski> bo to tylko z platnosciami allegro dziala
<jacekowski> wiec w sumie co zrobili to sklep internetowy
<Syngress> no tak - wpłacasz, przedmiot znika - muszą zablokować możliwość wpłaty i licytacji dla innych userów, nie może być tak że 2 osoby wpłacają kasę za jedną licytacje
<jacekowski> z towarem od duzej ilosci uzytkownikow
<mati75> re
<jacekowski> Syngress: nie wydaje mi sie ze to tak
<jacekowski> Syngress: po prostu jak dwoch zacznie pisac numerki z karty itd.
<jacekowski> Syngress: to ten ktory kliknie pozniej "zaplac" to dostanie wiadomosc ze dupa i sie sprzedalo
<PushUpek> czyżby mowa o alledrogo?:>
<PushUpek> pokrak, nic ciekawego teraz nie dekoduje db poza kanałami porno ;)
<Syngress> ok - pozostaje jeszcze jedno - sporo ludzi w zakładce o mnie i na samych stronach aukcji zamieszcza swoje nr kont - po udanej licytacji koleś wpłaca kasę, wysyła ptw przelewu - czeka na towar.. Ponieważ dziennych licytacji można liczyć w dziesiątkach tysięcy domyślam się że dla tych którzy mniej sprzdają może pojawić się mały problem - a jest takich sporo
<pokrak> :/
<pokrak> to do d :/
<PushUpek> cyfra+ wymienia karty, więc pewnie po wymianie coś ruszy
<jacekowski> Syngress: bo to sie platnosciami allegro placi
<jacekowski> wplaty bezposrednio na konto to proszenie sie o nieszczescie
<Syngress> zakładam że wiele transakcji jeszcze w taki sposób się realizuje
<jacekowski> ludzie sami sobie winni
<Syngress> ciekaw jestem jak im się ten pomysł rozwinie - to mega dobre pole do testowania nowych rozwiązań przy ta sporej bazie uzytkownikow
<pokrak> zowu karty wymieniaja?? heh kiedy
<PushUpek> niby tej zimy
<pokrak> co znowu kombinuja ?? :/
<Syngress> mass fuckup wychodzi prawie natychmiast po wprowadzeniu rozwiązania
<Syngress> :)
<jacekowski> to tylko karty wymieniaja
<jacekowski> a nie nowe rozwiazanie cale
<PushUpek> szykują się do przejścia na Nagra Media Access
<jacekowski> cyfra uzywa nagry od dawna
<PushUpek> przecież na Seca jechali niedawno, kiedy przeskoczyli na Nagra?
<jacekowski> pare lat temu
<PushUpek> hmmm wydawało mi się, że niedawno byli na Seca4 ale mogę się mylić, od dawna już nie mam c+
 * pokrak wcina zupke kebabową z paczki
<AaaA> pokrak: na sucho?
<pokrak> heheheh nie na ciepło
<fbu> jaki tunerek polecicie?
<pokrak> ruda na myszach z colą
<PushUpek> zupka kebabowa ciekawe połączenie ;D
<pokrak> no knura
<PushUpek> hmmm
<pokrak> nie ma co hmm trza wcinac
<PushUpek> zrobiłeś mi smaka, chyba też sobie coś zjem na ciepło.... bo ta pogoda
<pokrak> bo popracy na sotkanie organizacyjne w sprawie kursu smigam
<pokrak> qna goraco mi po tej zupce
<PushUpek> czym ty ją tam, spirytem podprawiałeś?:D
<pokrak> heh chciałbym
<pokrak> ale to by negatywnie na smaku sie odbiło
<PushUpek> ;]
<PushUpek> w sobotę impreza u informatyków ;/ zaś kisiel na spirycie będzie
<pokrak> tia i kilka giga panienek :)
<PushUpek> a nawet kilkaset ;]
<fbu> tera :D
<PushUpek> co za różnica, zaś nikt nic nie będzie pamiętał
<PushUpek> hmmm ciekawą rzecz zauważyłem w gedit, jak strzałkami przeskakuję między liniami, to czasem on mi cała linię przenosi... lol
<Bialy__> Cześć
<pokrak> http://www.youtube.com/verify_age?next_url=http%3A//www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DNAkZ9oIBSBs
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/28wvu2k> (at www.youtube.com)
<pokrak> ROTFL
<winter> pokrak: :-D
<pokrak> :)
<pokrak> oooooo user mnie wzywa
<pokrak> zw
<Ujabuja> witajcie
<Ujabuja> szukam jakiejś alternatywy dla After Effects na ubuntu 9.10
<pokrak> nie mogła sie połączyc z zasobem sieciowym ....
<pokrak> .... bo .....
<pokrak> był komp wyłączony hehehehehehehehe
<Ujabuja> heheheh lol lmao wtf rotfl
<Ujabuja> ale zabawa
<Ujabuja> normalnie na basha z tym
<Ujabuja> to co, jest taki program?
<Ujabuja> nie no, niby 90 users a nikogo nie ma...
<Ujabuja> narka
<Ujabuja> #exit
<Ujabuja> #logout
<Ujabuja> \exit
<pokrak> alt f4
<Ujabuja> #quit
<Ujabuja> ale ja chcę się tylko wylogować
<pokrak> ctrl alt del
<winter> :S
<AaaA> no i poszedł
<jeff__> czesc, pomoze ktos w instalacji karty tv ?
<AaaA> udało mu się
<pokrak> naszczescie
<jeff__> ubuntu 10.04
<jeff__> Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt849A Video capture (rev 12)
<pokrak> nara
<Morfeusz888> witam
<winter> cze
<jeff__> pomoze ktos zainstalowac karte tv ?
<winter> karte tv, karte tv.. karte tv..
<Mat_Matan> bry
<winter> bry
<jeff__> karte telewizyjna ?
<jeff__> :)
<winter> jeff__: robię za echo
<jeff__> chodzi o szacunek dla jezyka ?
<winter> nie chodzi o to, że nikt Ci nie pomoże
<jeff__> tak myslalem
<jeff__> w koncu to oficjalny kanal wsparcia
<jeff__> to przeciez oczywiste ze nikt nie pomoze :P
<winter> jeff__: jak moduł kernela jest do karty to odpowiedni progream powinien potrafić z niej korzystać
<winter> tvtime o ile mnie pamięć nie myli
<jeff__> tvtime zainstalowalem
<Syngress> http://www.escort-david.com  :D :D odrazu tłumaczę - znalezione na WP !! :D
<jeff__> niestety videoinput: Can't get tuner info:
<winter> no to peszek jeff__
<jeff__> taaa
<jeff__> szczegolnie ze karta dziala tylko pod win 98
<jeff__> ktorego nie moge odpalic
<jeff__> bo mam za duzo ramu
<winter> jeff__: powinieneś dobierać sprzęt do linuksa bo linuksa do sprzętu raczej nie dobierzesz
<Syngress> David jest booooski :>
<jeff__> moja karta to Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt849A Video capture (rev 12)
<winter> jeff__: zmień kartę na coś nowocześniejszego zatem, sam mówisz, że działa tylko na windoze 98
<jeff__> myslalem ze ubuntu obsluguje podstawowe chipsety bt84x
<jeff__> nie oplaca sie kupowac nowej karty
<jeff__> :P
<jeff__> ja jej tylko potrzebuje jako video input abym mogl widziec obraz z amigi
<jeff__> a sterownik bttv ?
<jeff__> nie pomoze ?
<jeff__> nie wiem jak go zainstalowac
<winter> awsze możesz próbować załadować sterownik
<winter> modpreobe nazwa_modułu
<jeff__> czyli ze modprobe bttv bt849 ?
<jeff__> nic sie nie dzieje
<jeff__> :p
<lotharek> re
<winter> modprobe bt8xx
<winter> potem dmesg
<jeff__> brak modulu
<jeff__> bt8xx
<winter> modprobe dvb-bt8xx
<lotharek> znacie jakis programik pogodowy godny polecenia?
<jeff__> poszlo
<jeff__> tzn
<jeff__> nic nie wywalilo
<winter> załadował
<winter> to teraz spróbuj
<jeff__> can't get tuner info
<jeff__> tvtime dalej to samo
<jeff__> a wogole tvtime wie gdzie ta karta jest ?
<winter> jeff__: mnoże masz nieobsługiwany wariant chipu
<winter> osobiście nigdy nie bawiłem się dvb
<jeff__> ale to nie karta dvb
<jeff__> :P
<jeff__> haha
<winter> mniejsz o to, tuner tv
<jeff__> zwyczajna analogowa
<jeff__> yhm
<winter> wiesz, przeglądałem właśnie menuconfig kernela i jest moduł jest zakjatalogowany w kartach dvb
<jeff__> aha
<jeff__> czyli ze nie analogowa ?
<jeff__> czyli to nie ten modul ?
<winter> no ten
<jeff__> to na kij to do dvb wcisneli
<jeff__> :)
<winter> DVB/ATSC adapters
<jeff__> podobno freebsd ma jakis sterownik zowie sie bktr i obsluguje brooktree
<jeff__> ale jak wiadomo mam ubuntu
<jeff__> no a zaladowanie sterownika to cos trudnego
<winter> freebsd unikaj, chyba że serwer chcesz stawiać
<jeff__> :)
<jeff__> a jak sprawdzic gdzie siedzi moja karta tv
<jeff__> chodzi mi o /dev/
<jeff__> jak ona sie moze nazywac
<winter> tzn urządzenie w /dev
<jeff__> /dev/video0
<winter> przejżyj dmesg, może tam będzie
<jeff__> tak jest domyslnie w tvtime
<winter> to sprawdź czy masz /dev/video0
<winter> albo /dev/video
<jeff__> jest video0
<jeff__> na zolto
<jeff__> no to tvtime -d /dev/video0
<winter> masz vlc?
<jeff__> nie mam
<jeff__> ale moge miec
<jeff__> :P
<winter> to spróbuj urządzenie przechwytywania w vlc
<winter> ja mam kamerkę
<winter> brb
<jeff__> ja mam kamerke na drugim kompie
<jeff__> tam ja wykrylo tez jako video0
<jeff__> i dziala
<jeff__> no mam vlc
<jeff__> jak to cos uzytkowac
<jeff__> :P
<jeff__> zaraz
<jeff__> man tak ?
<jeff__> hmm
<winter> w gui sobie wyklikaj
<winter> plik -> urządzenie przechwytywania
<jeff__>  vlc://<command> czyli ze to ?
<winter> w menu
<winter> odpal vlc i w menu
<jeff__> ale ja nie mam gui
<jeff__> zainstalowalo sie bez gui
<winter> niemożliwe
<jeff__> chyba ze zle vlc zainstalowalem
<jeff__> apt-get install vlc-nox
<winter> apt-get install vlc
<winter> no tak, vlc-nox nie ma gui
<winter> samo vlc
<jeff__> ok leci
<jeff__> cos przeoczylem
<jeff__> za pierwszym razem nie znalazlo pakietu
<jeff__> odpalilo sie
<jeff__> v4l2:///dev/video0
<jeff__> niebieski ekran
<jeff__> ze dziala ?
<winter> więcej Ci nie pomogę, sam nie miałem takiego sprzętu
<jeff__> rozumiem
<jeff__> dzieki za wogole pomogles
<jeff__> :p
<jeff__> nikt inny nie chcial
<winter> a tak swoją drogą
<winter> jeff__: jaką masz amigę :P
<jeff__> 500
<jeff__> :D
<jeff__> nie mam telewizora
<winter> mam a1200 <3
<jeff__> chcialem ja jakos podlaczyc
<jeff__> oo
<jeff__> to ta wypasiona co ?
<winter> nom, zamontowana w wierzy z cd-rómem, dyskiem, dwiema stacjami dyskietek
<winter> ale nie ma ppc
<jeff__> po co ci jakies ppc
<jeff__> :P
<jeff__> czysta klasyka
<jeff__> jest najlepsza
<jeff__> w moje 500 chyba cos nie tak ze stacja dyskietek
<jeff__> albo dyskietki stare
<jeff__> sam nie wiem
<jeff__> potrzebowalbym nowy naped ale nie wiem ktory fdd by sie nadawal
<jeff__> podobno niektore pc da sie przerobic na 880kb
<Nerihsa> jeff__: ty w zusie pracjesz? ;f
<jeff__> ha
<jeff__> po czy mwnosisz ?
<jeff__> :D
<winter> 1po dyskietkach
<jeff__> haha
<jeff__> ni eee
<winter> zus zamówił kiedyś jebdylion dyskietek
<jeff__> taa slyszalem
<jeff__> zus jedyna taka instytucja ktora uzywa jeszcze dyskietek
<jacekowski> nie ma wielu innych alternatyw
<jacekowski> wygodnych
<jacekowski> dyskietke wkladasz i dziala
<jeff__> haha
<jacekowski> cdrom trzeba odpalic program
<jeff__> badz tez nie
<jeff__> :D
<jacekowski> wypalic
<winter> pendrive?
<jacekowski> i tu jest caly problem
<jeff__> za drogi
<winter> chyba,. że oni jeszcze na win9x pracują
<jeff__> pewnie
<jacekowski> ze wzgledow bezpieczenstwa
<jacekowski> zeby userzy nie wynosili danych
<jacekowski> usb jest zablokowane
<jeff__> a widzisz
<jeff__> winter
<jeff__> :p
<jacekowski> a win 9x potrafi pendraki usb
<jeff__> ale potrzebuje sterownik
<winter> potrafi, ale nie domyślnie
<jeff__> prawda ?
<jeff__> wlasnie
<winter> win xp też potrzebuje :>
<jeff__> nooo
<winter> tyle, że winxp już go ma
<jeff__> jak i kazdy system
<jacekowski> jeff__: xp i vista i 7 tez potrzebuja
<jeff__> ale win98 go nie ma
<jeff__> :p
<jeff__> domyslnie
<jeff__> nabijajcie sie dalej  :P
<jeff__> pozostaja jeszcze kasety
<jeff__> magnetofonowe
<jeff__> :p
<winter> :-D
<winter> a takie kasetki są teraz fajne
<jeff__> wlasnie szukam programu ktory zamienilby plik w dzwiek
<winter> to isę nazywa
<winter> LTO?
<Nerihsa> jeff__: asound plik
<Nerihsa> tudziez plik > /dev/dsp
<jeff__> no zarcisz ?
<jeff__> to jest pod linuxem
<jeff__> tak o
<jeff__> z palca ?
<Nerihsa> a co rozumiesz poprzez zamienilby plik w dzwiek
<winter> lto-8 12.8 terabajta :>
<winter> fajne do archiwizowania wideo
<jeff__> to ze uslysze dane
<jeff__> :P
<winter> tylko sprzęt drogi jak choler
<Nerihsa> go ahead, najciekawszy i tak jest /dev/urandom
<winter> a
<jeff__> urandom
<jeff__> ?
<jeff__> co to
<jeff__> ?
<jeff__> :D
<winter> pluje losobymi znakami przy odczycie
<winter> losowymi
<winter> cat /dev/urandom
<Nerihsa> a jak dasz cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<Nerihsa> mmm
<jeff__> nie spali mi to kompa
<jeff__> ?
<jeff__> :D
<Nerihsa> chyba ni
<jeff__> taaa
<jeff__> ok
<jeff__> ok
<jeff__> wszystko pieknie
<jeff__> ale jak to z powrotem z dzwieku na plik
<jeff__> :p
<jeff__> juz sie zapedzilem
<Nerihsa> ke?
<winter> kawę by trzeba było sobie zrobić
<winter> berightback
<fixer_33> witam
<jeff__> no z dzwieku na plik
<jeff__> to co przez glosniki wyszlo nagralem
<jeff__> a teraz che wpuscic przez line in do komputera
<jeff__> i zeby to na plik zmienic :P
<Nerihsa> oh
<Nerihsa> to troche "bardziej" skomplikowane
<jeff__> hahaha
<fixer_33> niech ktos mi powie czym w stringach jest %d?
<Nerihsa> c?
<fixer_33> tak
<Nerihsa> chyba integer
<fixer_33> ok dzieki
<jeff__> winter !!!
<jeff__> dziala
<jeff__> tzn
<jeff__> nie tv
<winter> ?
<jeff__> ale s-video
<jeff__> widze lape z dyskietka
<jeff__> :D
<jeff__> amiga power
<jeff__> :D
<winter> w czym oglądasz?
<winter> vlc?
<jeff__> w tv time
<jeff__> ale
<winter> o
<jeff__> zobacze vlc
<jeff__> vlc
<jeff__> w vlc tylko niebieski ekran
<Nerihsa> ke? a nie w tvtime niebieski ekran/
<Nerihsa> i czy patrzyles tvtime-scanner
<jeff__> tvtime-scanner nie znaleziono tunera na wejsciu
<jeff__> w vlc niebieski w tvtime na composite 1 jest obraz
<jeff__> czyli karte tv jakos widzi
<jeff__> z wyjatkiem tunera
<Nerihsa> a jakie masz opcje w modprobe
 * KiFka hi
<jeff__> wbilem do modprobe bttv
<jeff__> nic wiecej
<Nerihsa> a jaka karta tv
<jeff__> na karcie pisze tvmax zoltrix
<jeff__> w lspci widzi ja jako
<jeff__> Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt849A Video capture (rev 12)
<jeff__> winter wormsy sie laduja
<jeff__> :D
<winter> ja to wolę worms+ na dosboksie
<Nerihsa> zwykle trzeba w modprobe dac options card=xx tuner=xx
<Nerihsa> xx zaleznie od tego jaka masz karte
<Nerihsa> najprosciej wyggoglac ubuntu nazwa_karty
<jeff__> card 15
<jeff__> tak by pasowalo
<jeff__> a tuner
<jeff__> dobre pytanie
<jeff__> cos z pal/d/k
<jeff__> ale glowy nie daje
<jeff__> Nerihsa modprobe bttv card=15 tuner=01
<jeff__> w ten desen ?
<jeff__> jak wywalic bttv i zaladowac ponownie
<jeff__> ?
<jeff__> z nowymi ustawieniami
<winter> modprobe -r
<Nerihsa> tudziez rmmod
<Nerihsa> jak sie nie da to daj lsmod i pokaz na wklej.org
<jeff__> bttv is in use
<jeff__> nie moge wywalic
<jeff__> :p
<Nerihsa> as i expected
<jeff__> :D
<jeff__> tez sie tego spodziewalem
<jeff__> i taki noob jak ja widzi cos takiego i nie wie co dalej zrobic
<jeff__> :D
<jeff__> no ok modul w uzyciu musze sie z tym pogodzic
<jeff__> :D
<Nerihsa> <Nerihsa> jak sie nie da to daj lsmod i pokaz na wklej.org
<jeff__> http://wklej.org/id/421515/#
<jeff__> swoja droga musze namowic ojca na partyjke w bzflag
<jeff__> :p
<jeff__> zainstalowalem mu ubuntu niech cierpi
<winter> jeff__: odładuj najpierw dvb_bt8xx,bt878
<winter> tylko nie wiem po co chcesz je unloadować skoro już działa
<Nerihsa> widoczni nie dziala
<jeff__> moze Nerihsa ma pomysl na to zeby i tuner zadzialal
<Nerihsa> tak jak mowi winter odladuj najperw tamte
<Nerihsa> i dopiero wtedy  modprobe bttv card=15 tuner=01
<jeff__> odladowane
<jeff__> wraz z bttv
<Nerihsa> i bttv tez
<jeff__> dalem
<jeff__> iii
<jeff__> jest postep
<jeff__> pojawilo sie wejscie television
<jeff__> moge skanowac kanaly
<jeff__> ale
<jeff__> czy aby napewno
<jeff__> :p
<jeff__> nie wiecie czy angole maja jeszcze cos analogowego ?
<jeff__> :D
<jeff__> lol
<czester> Re.
<czester> Ktoś sensowny tu jeszcze siedzi?;-P
<jacekowski> jeff__: tak
<jacekowski> jeff__: do 2020
<AaaA> nie
<jeff__> oby
<czester> No tak własnie przeglądam listę i słabo
<jeff__> :p
<czester> Stirlitz, pressenter, kklimonda...
<czester> ;-P
<jeff__> bo jakby nie mieli to nie prtzetestuje karty
<jeff__> :P
<jacekowski> czester: zapomniales siebie wymienic
<szymon_> jest tutaj jeszcze ktos z moich rozmowcow ?
<jeff__> jest tutaj jeszcze ktos z moich rozmowcow ?
<winter> jeff__:
<winter> co :>
<jeff__> chcialem zdac raport
<jeff__> :P
<winter> jedziesz
<jeff__> ale karta tv mi kompa zawiesila
<jeff__> :D
<jeff__> wlasnie skanuje pasmo
<jeff__> juz jest 640 MHz i narazie nic
<jeff__> :p
<PushUpek> antenę podłączyłeś?:P
<Kwpolska> jeff__: cierpliwosci
<jeff__> troche drutu
<jeff__> w pokoju
<jeff__> cos tak czuje ze angole w mojej okolicy wylaczyli analog
<Nerihsa> a na pewno odpowiedni tuner?
<jeff__> albo zly tuner wybralem
<Nerihsa> czyli pewnei bedziesz musial po kolei sprawdzac :]
<jeff__> tylko czasami sie komputer zawiesza
<jeff__> :P
<jeff__> jak wybiore jakis egzotyczny tuner
<jeff__> jaki program najlepszy do tv
<jeff__> tvtime ?
<jeff__> czy jest cos lepszego
<Nerihsa> ja zawsze uzywalem tvtime
<Nerihsa> ponoc mythtv dobry ale dla mnie to kombajn
<jeff__> a da sie jakos recznie skanowac ?
<jeff__> pasmo
<Nerihsa> (czyt. za glupi jestem na konfiguracje)
<Nerihsa> nie wiem
<jeff__> ale w tvtime
<Nerihsa> nie wiem
<jeff__> ok
<jeff__> :)
<Nerihsa> a znasz moze czestotliwosc jednego kanalu chociaz
<jeff__> nie wiem
<jeff__> :D
<jeff__> nie znam
<Nerihsa> :c
<jeff__> nadajniki z sekundy na sekunde wylaczaja
<PushUpek> nie lepiej było na usb dvb-t skołować?:P
<Kwpolska> PushUpek: dvb-t?  ja mam telewizor z supportem dvb-t. ale jak z tego uzytek mam zroic to nie wiem.
<PushUpek> Kwpolska, w Polsce?
<Kwpolska> PushUpek: ta
<jeff__> w Polsce bedzie mial
<jeff__> za pare lat
<jeff__> :p
<jeff__> no mzoe paredziesiat
<PushUpek> jak duże miasto, to może uda ci się złapać ;P
<Kwpolska> a jak takie jak moje to jak mnie na tym swiecie nie bedzie.
<Kwpolska> moich dzieci tez nie.
<PushUpek> ;D
<PushUpek> i ich dzieci pewnie też nie ;P
<jeff__> ja nie chce miec z tv do czynienia w uk
<PushUpek> dlaczemu?:>
<PushUpek> aaa abo ;D
<Kwpolska> jeff__: UK? mieszkasz w UK? WYJDZ.
<jeff__> no
<jeff__> i nie chce miec tv
<jeff__> bo trzeba bonament placic
 * winter też nie ma tv
<jeff__> w polsce tez
<jeff__> niby trzeba
<PushUpek> tak?:>
<jeff__> :p
<Mat_Matan> hmmm... rąbnęło i się formatowanie, myślałem że coś z portem usb ale rąbnął mi się po formatowaniu drugi pendrak, wykrywa go ale nie ma do niego dostępu i nie można go odmontować, jakieś sugestie co do problemu?
<jeff__> ale tutaj namierzaja i takie tam
<PushUpek> ja płacę tylko za abo Nki ;p i mam resztę gdzieś ;D
<jeff__> no
<univac> Kwpolska: a jesli ja mieszkam w ee?
<Kwpolska> PushUpek: tak btw, ile placisz?
<Kwpolska> univac: ee czyli?
<jeff__> a tutaj jakbys chcial miec n-ke to i tak musisz placic abonament tv
<PushUpek> 90zł za full pakiet ;)
<jeff__> oprocz abonamentu n-ki
<univac> estonia
<Kwpolska> PushUpek: ja mam n-ke za 54 PLN. wiekszosc kanalow.
<PushUpek> ja w tej promocji kwietniowej wziąłem z turbo ;]
<PushUpek> ale taki shit ten tuner, że głowa mała
<PushUpek> znaczy oprogramowanie...
<Kwpolska> univac: wracaj do polszy
<Kwpolska> PushUpek: ja mam nazwykly, ale PVR by sie przydal czasami
<PushUpek> ;]
<PushUpek> jak mi wpadnie trochę kasy, to kupię coś porządnego, może dboxa hd
<PushUpek> przynajmniej przez sieć można na dysk zrzucić nagrane rzeczy w nim ;]
<jeff__> panowie, czy zlamal juz ktos cyfrowy polsat
<jeff__> ?
<PushUpek> jeszcze nie, czytałem dzisiaj
<PushUpek> ale pewnie, to kwestia czasu ;)
<kklimonda> czester: co tam?
<jeff__> jak ze wszystkim
<jeff__> ale wydaje mi sie ze nawet jesli uda sie zlamac to zaraz szybko cos nowego wymysla
<jeff__> i znowu bedzie ciemno
<Kwpolska> jeff__: cyfrowy polszmat? get n [solved]
<PushUpek> pół roku pochodzi ;) bo MŚ ani ME w przyszłym roku nie ma
<jeff__> heheh
<jeff__> tak
<jeff__> a pozniej sie zmotywuja
<jeff__> ok, dzieki Narihsa oraz winter
<jeff__> fajnie ze pomogliscie z modprobe
<jeff__> :D
<PushUpek> działa?:>
<jeff__> teraz ide poszukac pci serial adapter
<jeff__> :D
<jeff__> tv ?
<jeff__> nie wiem
<PushUpek> hehe
<jeff__> s-video tak
<jeff__> i tak jakby dzialalo to zdalem sobie sprawe ze odbieralbym co najwyzej 1 stacje w sniegu
<jeff__> i po angielsku
<winter> swoją drogą
<winter> apropos emigracji
<jeff__> teraz musze zdobyc rs-232 zeby amige podlaczyc
<winter> to ciekawe co będzie się działo po 1szym maja 2011
<winter> kiedy niemcy otworzą swój rynek dla easten-euro-fagów
<jeff__> mnie sie wydaje ze duzo osob tam nie pojedzie
<jeff__> bo ci ktorzy mieli pojechac to juz tam sa
<winter> prognozują że kolejne 450tyś polaków
<jeff__> ale troche napewno wyjedzie
<jeff__> :)
<PushUpek> ja Irlandia krachnie, to tyle wróci z wysp :P
<winter> :>
<jeff__> anglia teraz w dolku
<jeff__> a mimo to malo ludzi wrocilo
<jeff__> za 4 lata zacznie sie poprawiac
<jeff__> :p
<PushUpek> tylko, że Irlandia ma skończyć jak Grecja, więc się okaże ;P
<jeff__> ano
<jeff__> ale to irlandia na szczescie
<jeff__> a nie uk
<jeff__> :P
<PushUpek> ;]
<Kwpolska> UK sux
<jeff__> co ty tak tej anglii nie lubisz
<jeff__> :p
<Kwpolska> jeff__: bo nie znosze calego narodu
<jeff__> ale
<jeff__> narodu angielskiego czy polskiego
<jeff__> ?
<Kwpolska> jeff__: brytyjskiego
<Nerihsa> jeff__: on poprostu nie lubi islamu
<Kwpolska> Nerihsa: a prawda
<jeff__> ja tez sie boje islamu
<jeff__> a szczegolnie tego jak dowiedzialem sie jakie jest najpopularniejsze imie dla chlopca w anglii
<jeff__> podobno teraz chlopakom jak sie rodza daje sie mohhamed
<PushUpek> może, to na cześć boksera :P
<jeff__> szybko im sie na pamiec o bokserze zebralo
<Kwpolska> jeff__: tak sie daje w calej muslimlandii
<jeff__> nie moj problem
<jeff__> ja juz swoje imie mam
<jeff__> :)
<Kwpolska> ja tez i nie zamierzam go zmienicc
<jeff__> a dziecku nie dam na imie tak tylko inaczej
<jeff__> no chyba ze corka
<jeff__> to wtedy al jazeera
<jeff__> :P
<PushUpek> ;D
<fixer_33> witam
<jeff__> jaka jest szansa ze port rs232 pod pci bedzie dzialal jak ten ktory jest na plycie glownej?
<Kwpolska> jeff__: sprobuj
<PushUpek> ale po co ci port rs?
<jeff__> zastanawiam sie czy kupic
<jeff__> potrzebuje do programowania mikrokontrolerow
<jeff__> oraz do podlaczenia amigi
<PushUpek> jak na pci, to powinien działać jako normalny port
<PushUpek> wiem, że szopki były z tymi przelotkami usb - rs232
<jeff__> wlasnie czytalem dlatego jestem ostrozny
<crusty> hej
<crusty> ma ktos z was enlightenment?
<crusty> :P
<yoshi314> ja mialem
<crusty> jak tam do cholery uruchomic terminal?
<crusty> np. xterm?
<crusty> trzeba dodac do tego menu?
<yoshi314> klikasz lewym w pulpit i powinno w sumie standardowo byc
<yoshi314> albo prawym i tam powinien byc launcher podpiety
<crusty> no wlasnie nie ma
<crusty> jak recznie moge dodac?
<yoshi314> trzeba wyklikac w konfiguratorzze
<crusty> ta
<crusty> gdybym jeszcze mial/wiedzial, gdzie jest
<jeff__> ej ludziki, a powiedzcie mi jak sie w linuxie wysyla cos przez rs232
<Nerihsa> .wtf rs232
<jeff__> boze co wy tacy uprzedzi do retro
<jeff__> :P
<jeff__> uprzedzeni
<jeff__> no Nerisha nie dziwuj sie tak
<jeff__> :P
<jeff__> niektorzy uzywaja jeszcze rs232
<jeff__> Nerihsa*
<yoshi314> niektorzy maja jeszcze komputery z ddr1
<crusty> ktore grupa odpowiada za hal/dbus?
<jeff__> to wszystko apropo amigi
<jeff__> po prostu bawie sie starym sprzetem
<jeff__> i chce sie z nia porozumiec
<jeff__> w windowsie nie bylo problemu
<jeff__> jest taki programik adf sender terminal
<jeff__> ale w linux-ie
<jeff__> tez jakos sie da
<jeff__> hale jak
<jeff__> :)
<pressenter> czester: No siedzę, ale nie udzielam się. :P
<Quintasan> \o
<crusty> ma ktos zainstalowane enlightenment?
<crusty> potrzebuje czegos
<fi9o> crusty: Enlink - jak cos Ci ten nick mowi.
<Quintasan> crusty: chyba nie, nie jestem pewnien ale  PPA z E17 już chyba nie działa :(
<fi9o> Enlik hgw
<fi9o> crusty: /j #linuxmint-pl
<fi9o> A nie
<fi9o> Enlik:
<fi9o> O
<fi9o> jestes
<fi9o> :D
<fi9o> Ale wtopa :D
<fi9o> crusty: Enlik'a mecz.
<crusty> Enlik:
<crusty> ^^
<Enlik> …
<Enlik> fi9o: ! ;)
<Enlik> Tak, mam e17, a szo?
<crusty> Enlik: jak dodac xterm do menu
<crusty> ?
<crusty> bo nie moge nic na nim zrobic
<crusty> :D
<winter> alt f2 nie działa?
<Enlik> O, alt+f2 dobry pomysł
<crusty> eh
<crusty> nie dziala
<crusty> ale dodalem recznie
<crusty> do menu
<crusty> :)
<Enlik> Widzisz ;]
<PushUpek> e17 przypomina mi dystrybucję elive ;]
<jeff__> jaki terminal pod linuxa do przesylania plikow przez rs232?
<fi9o> PushUpek: I prawidlowo.
<PushUpek> dalej ona płatna?:)
<Enlik> PushUpek: Elive bazuje na e17 gdyż
<Enlik> Pewnie płatna nadal ;)
<winter> http://elive.7ds.pl/isos/stable/ napewno?
<Enlik> hm
 * Enlik spojrzał teraz sobie
<Enlik>  is free to Downloads and use Elive live cd , but if you want to install it on your hard disk you need to make a donation or better say make a payment of your choice that start from 15$. → zmienili widocznie
<PushUpek> hmm
<PushUpek> ale cisza ;]
<foreste> pff
<foreste> czesc
<PushUpek> cześć
<foreste> co ja mam z tym cmake ;/
<foreste> nie moge skompilowac kio sysinfo ;/
<foreste> taq na kubuntu robia
<foreste> a czemu na debiana paczki nie zrobia ? :|
<PushUpek> foreste, sysinfo?
<foreste> kio sysinfo
<foreste> dla kde4
<foreste> te od opensuse :P
<PoKrAk> re
<PoKrAk> kto che przyspieszyc swoje ubu o 10% ?? :)
<PoKrAk> innego linuxa zreszta tyz :)
<PoKrAk> nie spac
<bt4> cześć
 * PoKrAk znalazł wreszcie sposob ze po wlaczeniu youtube nie ma 100% objetosci procka
<bt4> zwiedzać!!
<PoKrAk> AaaA Syngress  jestescie ?
<PushUpek> PoKrAk, dajesz ;]
<PoKrAk> PushUpek: daje na priva bo nie kce mi sie byle lamie tlumaczyc
<barnex> scamdetector wskazuje 85%
<PushUpek> PoKrAk, dobra, może zrozumiem :P
<bt4> PushUpek, jak tam tapeta ????
<PushUpek> bt4 ;] daje rade ;]
<bt4> PushUpek, czyli cycki hehe
<PushUpek> bt4, http://www.desktopgirls.com/search_display.asp?photo_id=6911&page=35&query=widescreen
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3x3uogh> (at www.desktopgirls.com)
<PushUpek> ;]
<bt4> suty jak wentyle od stara ma
<PushUpek> oj tam ;]
<bt4> ;)
<bt4> sen przychodzi nagle...
<Syngress> ziew
<|newbie|> siemka
<|newbie|> zna sie ktos na dziwku pod linuxem ??
<|newbie|> dzwięku*
<AaaA> dziwki linuxowe to na innym #
<PushUpek> ;]
<|newbie|> hehh
<|newbie|> serio pytam bo mam problem z mikrofonem
<PushUpek> a co mu dolega?
<Syngress> nie dziala hehehehe ;>
<|newbie|> potrzebuje zeby bylo slychac to co mowie przez mikrofon w glosnikach
<|newbie|> udalo mi sie to zrobic tak ze przekierowywuje z arecord na aplay i slychac tylko ze sa szumy
<thomas82> czesc
<|newbie|> elo
<thomas82> orientujecie sie moze czy mozna mieszac rozne rodzaje pamieci trzy kanalowej?
#ubuntu-pl 2010-11-19
<Mat_Matan> bry
<zasek> w piątek dobry zaczątek ;];]
<foreste> EOF w wartości pola "Description" (brak końca linii)
<foreste> HYHY
<Mat_Matan> Bry
<pokrak> ;>
<pokrak> PushUpek: i jak zrobiłeś ??
<PushUpek> pokrak, ano zrobiłem
<pokrak> i co ??
<PushUpek> hmmm póki co jakby szybciej śmigał ;)
<pokrak> no wlaśnie :)
<PushUpek> jak dłużej poużywam flasha, to wyjdzie w praniu
<pokrak> hehehehehehe
<pokrak> zastanawiam sobie czy nie sprobowac tego na tym kernelu co mowiłes
<pokrak> i zaznaczyc ta opcje co w opisie
<PushUpek> ponoć na tamtym ma być więcej poprawek...
<pokrak> musiałbym sobie przypomniej jak sie jajko kompiluje :)
<PushUpek> ;D
<PushUpek> kurde za czasów gentoo, to kernela z zamkniętymi oczami potrafiłem skonfigurować i skompilować ;p
<pokrak> qna kilka lat temu to kerneli nakompilowałem co niemiara heh a teraz .......
<PushUpek> hehe ;]
<pokrak> nawet na serwery nie chce mi sie specjalnie jajka robic
<PushUpek> kurde spałem 1,5h dzisiaj, pieprzone zlecenie ;/
<pokrak> ale PushUpekdowiedlismy ze na innych defaultowych kernelach tez to pomaga
<PushUpek> ano ;]
 * pokrak tez by chciał jakies zlecenie
<lotharek> re
 * PushUpek restartuje się
<PushUpek> pokrak, hyhy 1080p jedzie z youtuba na 50% zużycia procesora ;]
<PushUpek> nice ;]
<pokrak> na którym jajku ??
<foreste> lol
<foreste> eol ,i swira dostaje
<PushUpek> 2.6.35-23
<PushUpek> nie chce mi się 2.6.38 kompilować ;)
<foreste> dpkg-deb: błąd parsowania, w pliku "kio-sysinfo/DEBIAN/control" niedaleko linii 17 pakiet "sysinfo":
<foreste>  EOF w wartości pola "Description" (brak końca linii)
<foreste> debian:/home/bartek#
<foreste> ;s
<pokrak> ja mam 35-22
<pokrak> PushUpek: nie ma jakiegos swiezszego w repo ??
<foreste> PushUpek:  a chcesz deb 2.6.36 ?
<PushUpek> no właśnie to zainstalowałem świeże ;p
<PushUpek> dobra spadam na zajęcia, za 2h powalczę z nowszym ;D
<PushUpek> moze ;p
<foreste> PushUpek:
<foreste> moge dac 2.6.36
<foreste> w deb
<PushUpek> hmmm
<PushUpek> pogadamy później, lecę ;]
<foreste> jest z headers
<pokrak> PushUpek:  skad ssałes jaderko ??
<foreste> z turbo patchem mam ;x
<pokrak> qna w repo jest 35-22
<foreste> jacekowski: jestes ?
<pokrak> Syngress: chcesz sybkie ubu ??
<pokrak> z pushupkiem testowane działa
<pokrak> ja wlasnie drugiego kompa robie
<pokrak> reser zw
<pokrak> heheheheh działa :)
<pokrak> obciazenie procka nie dochodzi do 100%
<pokrak> daz nieładnie
<DaZ> czego?
<pokrak> to ssijciemi
<DaZ> to ssij
<pokrak> nieładnie nieładnie
<pokrak> jasne
<DaZ> wiem, że chcesz.
<pokrak> oki trolom dziekujemy
<DaZ> to trole idzcie [;
<univac> co tam trolle
<czester> Już kur*a od rana nie mają co robić ;-P
<pokrak> jakto nic wlasnie sie kernelek jajkuje
<czester> Buehehehehehhe
<czester> Jaram się ;-P
<pokrak> juz nie mowiac o przyspieszeniu systemu
<czester> To muszą być niesamowite emocje ;-P
<czester> Tej, chyba jak go z górki kulniesz ;-P
<univac> :]
<pokrak> tia patrzac na obciazenie procka to poprostu jazda bez trzymanki
<crusty> a mi X'y nie potrzebne
<crusty> no-life
<czester> Obciążenie procka największym problemem - też bym tak chciał ;-P
<univac> crusty: to ty jak hakier
<univac> :]
<pokrak> juz udało sie dzis osiagnac ogladanie youtube ze osiagniecia 100% zajetosci procka
<crusty> univac: e tam, leen
<czester> pokrak: To musisz mieć jakiś straszny złom
<crusty> :P
<pokrak> czester straszny ie ale nietety flash dzia ła tak a nie inaczej
<czester> Pewnie jakiś netbook ;-P
<univac> redtube musi smigac nie
<univac> =]
<pokrak> wlasnie redtube nie udało sie przyspieszyc
<pokrak> to sie tnie tak jak sie cieło :)
<czester> Flasha nie przyspieszysz.
<pokrak> czester flasha nie ale kernela tak :)
<czester> Kompilacja kernela nic Ci w tym temacie nie pomoże
<crusty> maniacy redtube
<crusty> pewnie nie jeden ma tu premium
<pokrak> akurat kernela kompiluje ze wzgledu na wsparcie niby potrzebne dla tego rozwiazania co testuje dla apparmor
<czester> pokrak: Kobietę sobie znajdź, nie będziesz potrzebował redtube.
<pokrak> a defaultowe jajko go nie obsługuje
<pokrak> czester hehehehehehe
<univac> czester: m,masz juz maca? ;]
<kklimonda> było używać ubuntu ;)
<czester> univac: Już mam
<czester> univac: i Iphone
<univac> jednak cie wciagneli ;d
<czester> I jeszcze mam jednego ipoda
<crusty> czester: szpaner!
<czester> crusty: Pracuję w iSpot.
<univac> pozdrow ispot od linuksiarzy
<crusty> :(
<univac> ;)
<crusty> ja tez tak chce
<czester> univac: "Od kogo?"
<czester> :D
<univac> #ubuntu-pl@fnode
<czester> Nie no
<czester> W sensie - iSpot by się tak zapytał ;-P
<czester> Współpracownicy od lat używają maców
<univac> znowu te prychole
<czester> Jeden to 10 lat na Maku siedzi
<czester> Najpierw miał amigę, później już tylko Maki
<univac> to nie dlugi aqua jest chyba od 2001
<univac> zeby mial tak od 1990 ;]
<czester> No bez przesady
<czester> 10 lat to i tak długo
<foreste> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/14987248/kio-sysinfo_0.0~svn1153142_i386.deb
<czester> http://www.kernelthread.com/publications/appleoshistory//images/macos9.jpg
<czester> To chyba nie było takie fajne...
<foreste> dla debiana ;P
<foreste> mojego aurtorstwa
<czester> Ricz foreste
<czester> ;-P
<czester> Moda na Ubutnu, odcinek 23256
<foreste> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/14987248/pakiety/linux-headers-2.6.36-debianbeta_2.0_i386.deb
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/234lpoe> (at dl.dropbox.com)
<foreste> to jajko dla deba
<foreste> z patchem tty
<czester> E, kiedyś były lepsze patche.
<foreste> co daje kopa
<univac> ja sam go moge dac
<czester> Kiedyś były takie wielkie łaty po 1M
<czester> Nakładało się na wersje rozwojowe kernela
<foreste> .pl/Linux-znacznie-przyspieszy,Aktualnosc,21532.html
<DaZ> nic nie przyśpiesza.
<czester> Nic nie przyspieszy
<foreste> lol
<DaZ> egzakli [;
<mati75> foreste: coś ci lekko zjadło
<foreste> http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/Linux-znacznie-przyspieszy,Aktualnosc,21532.html
<DaZ> chociaż sobie zbudowałem jajko z tym, a co.
<czester> Nie no... Dobre programy...
<DaZ> czester: phoronix tez pisał
<kklimonda> jak phoronix coś pisał to prawie na pewno jest to stek bzdur ;)
<DaZ> tylko troche z większym sensem
<kklimonda> jak w tym przypadku zresztą
<DaZ> e, przesadzasz
<kklimonda> ten patch przyspiesza skrajne przypadki
<foreste> z dp jest airborn :P
<czester> lol
<pokrak> macie tu: http://www.pinguyos.com/forum/showthread.php?tid=190
<DaZ> od lepszego scheludera cierpieć nie będe, a i od kompilowania jajka mam takie dobre placebo, że ah, oh [;
<czester> kompilacja jądra, glxgears, film i strona www i komputer sobie nie radzi? Co za artykuł...
<czester> I co za komputer...
<kklimonda> pokrak: ale co to udowadnia?
<kklimonda> pokrak: nikt nie kompiluje kernela z -j64 na codzień ;)
<pokrak> nie wiem sami ocencie
<czester> NIczego to nie udowadnia.
<czester> -j64?
<czester> Co za brednie.
<pokrak> ja tylko dorzuciłem do ognia :)
<czester> Ahahahahha
<czester> Co za testy...
<shpaq> mornin'
<DaZ> hai
<czester> Po pierwsze - kto normalny kompiluje jądro.
<shpaq> o, siema czester
<czester> Siema shpaq
 * shpaq 
<czester> shpaq: Po wuj?
<shpaq> czester: bo moja dystrybucja nie daje gotowych ;)
<czester> Bo jesteś nerdem
<kklimonda> marna dystrybucja kernela która nie daje gotowego kernela ;)
<DaZ> Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Windows NT 5.1; Trident/4.0; GTB6.6; .NET CLR 1.0.3705; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; Media Center PC 4.0; .NET4.0C; .NET4.0E; .NET CLR 3.0.04506.648; .NET CLR 3.5.21022; OfficeLiveConnector.1.5; OfficeLivePatch.1.3)
<DaZ> piękne to :o
<czester> Co to?;-P
<DaZ> useragent chyba
<DaZ> sobie czasem sprawdzam z czego wojujące trole na dp piszą
<shpaq> czester: wcaele nie jestem ;)
<shpaq> kklimonda: moja w ogóle mało co daje gotowego
<shpaq> i dlatego po prostu działa ;D
<kklimonda> twoja definicja "po prostu" jest dziwna ;)
<shpaq> kklimonda: zrobiłem i działa
<shpaq> i tak od kilku lat
 * PushUpek wrócił nieprzytomny
<foreste> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/14987248/pakiety/kio-sysinfo_0.0%7Esvn1153142_i386.deb
<foreste> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/14987248/pakiety/linux-headers-2.6.36-debianbeta_2.0_i386.deb
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3yfnwro> (at dl.dropbox.com)
<foreste> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/14987248/pakiety/linux-image-2.6.36-debianbeta_2.0_i386.deb
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3xrgnox> (at dl.dropbox.com)
<fbu9> witam
<fbu9> specjalisty od curla potrzebuje
<DaZ> kup
<DaZ> foreste: pełna profeska [;
<foreste> jak co to kio sysinfo jest na debcia :P
<foreste> a kernele niby tez
<foreste> ale i na ubuntu pojda :P
<garnus> foreste: a co to za kernele?
<foreste> kernele z pathem tym co bylo glosno
<foreste> archtektora i686
<garnus> co kompilowac mozna na j64 i ogladac film?:P
<foreste> optymizacja pod amd k7 athlon xp duron i sempron
<foreste> ta
<garnus> a masz jakies howto do tego?
<foreste> normalnie instalujesz przez gdebi :P
<garnus> a skad patrze
<garnus> ?
<garnus> patche
<garnus> jeszcze kawy nie pilem
<foreste> path nalozylem juz
<garnus> ale ja potrzebuje x64 i pod core2
<foreste> 32 bit ?maszairborn:
<foreste> i amd ? ;d
<foreste> airborn:
<jacekowski> vlast  jacekowski
<jacekowski> foreste: jestem
<airborn> foreste, hi
<DioBrando> hej, wlasnie uaktualnilem ubuntu do 10.10 i zniknal mi aplet z dzwiekiem
<DioBrando> i druga sprawa: w konversation przestaly mi dzialac dzwieki
<garnus> foreste: skad masz patcha
<foreste> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/14987248/pakiety/kio-sysinfo_0.0%7Esvn1153142_i386.deb
<foreste> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/14987248/pakiety/linux-headers-2.6.36-debianbeta_2.0_i386.deb
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3yfnwro> (at dl.dropbox.com)
<foreste> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/14987248/pakiety/linux-image-2.6.36-debianbeta_2.0_i386.deb
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3xrgnox> (at dl.dropbox.com)
<foreste> w teacie jest
<foreste> w kometarzu fisiu link
<foreste> hi airborn
<DioBrando> hej, wlasnie uaktualnilem ubuntu do 10.10 i zniknal mi aplet z dzwiekiem
<DioBrando> i druga sprawa: w konversation przestaly mi dzialac dzwieki
<DioBrando> byliscie bardzo pomocni
<foreste> http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/Linux-znacznie-przyspieszy,Aktualnosc,21532.html
<garnus> foreste: co to "w kometarzu fisiu link"
<garnus> foreste: dobra juz wiem
<czester> shpaq: Jak dla mnie jesteś nerdem. Rzecz w tym, że Ty akurat jesteś pozytywny ;-P
<shpaq> czester: :)
<shpaq> czester: jestem tylko trochę nerdem, odrobinkę tak, tyci tyci
 * DaZ jest za to calkiem pozytywny
<shpaq> tylko głupi trochę
<DaZ> ty też >:
<czester> shpaq: Jasne ;-P
<d4n_> logout
<d4n_> exit
 * pokrak is back co mnie ominło ??
<bez_nicku> jest jakis sprytny sposob na pobranie zdjec z galerii? Probowalem wgetem zapisalo mi tylko strukture katalogow, probowalem screenshotem to mi zapisalo tylko bialy ekran z kursorem :/
<amkrankruleuen> Hej
<ILOSanok> witam, jak za jednym zamachem zainstalowac wszystko co swierzy system potrzebuje ? Flash, Java ?
<lotharek> primo: pisze sie swiezy
<lotharek> secundo: http://tinyurl.com/3y8hpgn
<DaZ> świeży.
<DaZ> ah, już było
<pokrak> PushUpek: jestes ??
<przemek_> witam
<PushUpek> pokrak, jestem
<pokrak> qna mam problemy z wpisem do bashrc przy uruchamiani terminala nie widzi mi tych katalogow
<pokrak> jak je tworze to nie moge zrobic mounta
<PushUpek> hmmm
<pokrak> musze to przetestowac qna na innym kompie
<pokrak> ale nawet jak nie zrobie mounta a katalogi sa to nie pojawiaja sie błóedy przy otwarciu terminala
<pokrak> hmm dziwne ciekawe i musze to przeanalizowac od nowa
<pokrak> aa i zainstalowałem te jajka ze strony i pluje sie ze ne ma apparmor
<pokrak> przy uruchamianiu
<PushUpek> ;]
<pokrak> i nie wiem czy ..... rekompilowac jajko od nowa czy masz sposoba na dodanie apparmor
<PushUpek> czytałem, że w ubuntu dopiero w styczniu zamierzają pierwszą testową 2.6.38 wypuścić
<pokrak> hmm
<pokrak> w sumie zbudowałem jajko z apparrmor 2.5 ale 2.6.33
<pokrak> i nie wiem czy warto je instalowac
<pokrak> tfu ni e apparmor 2.5 lecz 2.4
 * PushUpek przeżarł się
<Guest25689> witam wszystkich
<PushUpek> siemka
<winter> bry
<Guest25689> mam pytanko lecz na forum nikt mi nie raczyl odpowiedziec a jestem swierzy w linuxie
<Nerihsa> swiezy
<Guest25689> chodzi o guarddoga a mianowicie mam gierke online typu metina 2 lecz guarddog mi ja blokuje po wyłączeniu zapory dziala normalnie jak dopuścic ja do neta
<Guest25689> sorki
<Guest25689> gra działa poprzez wine
<DaZ> hakuj.
<Guest25689> Mój system Ubuntu 10.4
<winter> wyłącz guarddoga
<winter> co to za ścierwo btw
<Guest25689> OMG wiesz jestm nowy w Linuxie ale to ja wiem
<winter> to czego się pytasz
<Guest25689> kolego jesli nie wiesz co to to pojakiego grzyba sie udzielasz
<winter> doradziłem ci oszołomie
<Guest25689> omg nastepne neokid
<winter> ile masz lat?
<DaZ> wszyscy jestescie oszołomy [;
<winter> ta
<office> wypusc guarddoga do ogrodka i bedzie dzialac
<winter> o tak
<Guest25689> Panowie zadaję proste pytanie dla ludzi którzy cos wiedza o zaporze i nie mam ochoty dyskutowac o pierdolach jeśli ktos nie wie o czym mówie to niech sie nie udziela a jak ktoś jest takim dowcipnisiem jak winter to jest forum onetu a nie irc
<winter> Guest25689: tak swoją drogą nikt tu czegoś takiego nie używa
<Guest25689> no zapewne nikt nie uzywa zapory
<office> Guest25689,  a czym robisz ta zapore ?
<DaZ> guarddog to nie jest zapora.
<winter> kazdy prawie używazapory ale przez cli chujku
<Guest25689> masz ja a dla twojej wiadomosci guarddog to nakladka graficzna na zapore
<winter> no co ty nie powiesz :>
<Guest25689> ty jestes jakis uposledzony czy co ?
<winter> padam na kolana master h4xorze
<Guest25689> idiota
<office> taki fachman jestes
<Nerihsa> Guest25689: nie karm trolla tylko cierpliwie czekaj na odpowiedz ;o
<office> i nie potrafisz wymyslic jak prosta regule dodac
<winter> office: no dokjładnie
<Nerihsa> office: a bo ty umiales od poczatku
<DaZ> Nerihsa: sam tez ludzi drażni [;
<office> Nerihsa, jak nie umialem to czytalem many
<winter> przyszedł i zaczął się rzucać :>
<office> i inne "instrukcje"
<winter> po uzysakniu odpowiedzi
<winter> odpowiedź dostał już dawno
<Guest25689> kochani przeleciałem forum szukałem lecz dodanie portów do zapory nie przepusciło gry czy to możliwe że to przez wine ?
<DaZ> wszystko jest możliwe.
<qermit> Guest25689: windowsa zainstaluje
<DaZ> generalnie wine nie działa
<Guest25689> nie dziekuję za win
<qermit> Guest25689: to nie bedziesz mogl grac
<Guest25689> u mnie gra po wyłaczeniu zapory dziala normalnie lecz nie w tym rzecz
<winter> Guest25689: poczytaj o iptables cielaczku
<winter> a guarddoga wypieprz
<DaZ> winter: cool story, bro.
<winter> that's what she said
<Guest25689> dobra dzięki za nic narazie
<winter> piewo się skończyło :<
<BlessJah> `seen webnull
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: webnull was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 1 day, 23 hours, and 30 seconds ago: <webnull> Syngress: witaj
<BlessJah> ja to mam szczescie
<synek> witam
<w33> Czy wiecie gdzie można znaleźć opcję, która przywraca kontrolki okien? Z jakiegoś powodu ich nie mam. Chodzi o minimalizację/maksymalizację/zamykanie okna.
<synek> a widzisz dekoracje?
<dominik> Bawiłeś sie compizem?
<synek> tzn. ten pasek nad oknem
<synek> ctrl+alt+f1
<synek> zaloguj sie
<synek> export DISPLAY=":0"
<synek> metacity &
<w33> widzę dekoracje
<synek> hmm...
<synek> jaki menadzer okien?
<w33> w compizie nic nie ruszane
<w33> gnome
<ojciec> gnome to srodowisko graficzne czyli panele, ikony na pulpicie, menadzer ustawien itp. oraz menadzer okein
<ojciec> menadzer okien zarzadza oknami i rysuje dekoracje
<ojciec> dekoracje czyli te paski nad oknami badz pod oknami jak sobie ktos ustawi...
<w33> rozumiem, chodzi o okna, zmiana wyglądu okien (motyw) nic nie daje
<w33> http://wstaw.org/w/eW5/
<w33> tak to wygląda
<winter> w33: masz compiza na chodzie?
<w33> tak
<ojciec> no to wylaczony menadzer okien jest
<ojciec> bo to co masz to nie jest obramowanie okna
<winter> ccsm i ustaw dekoracje w opcjach
<ojciec> mozesz pisac w konsoli?
<w33> tak
<ojciec> no to wpisz compiz albo metacity
<ojciec> i powiedz co wypluje
<winter> w33: metacity --replace
<Cent> czesc
<winter> cze
<ojciec> czesc
<winter> w33: ale najlepiej to sprawdź w compiz-config-settings-manager
<winter> w skrócie ccsm
<w33> metacity --replace dało mi te kontrolki
<winter> ale wyłączyło compiza
<ojciec> ale jak wylaczysz konsole
<ojciec> to wylaczy sie menadzer okien
<ojciec> tzn. znowu znikna "kontrolki"
<winter> zainstaluj ccsm i fusion-icon
<ojciec> no fusion icon by pomoglo
<winter> mówię po raz trzeci
<winter> w ccsm ustawiasz dekoracje okna
<ojciec> sudo apt-get install fusion-icon
<ojciec> fusion-icon
<ojciec> klikasz w "trayu" na niebieska ikone i tam da sie wybrac menadzer okien
<synek> http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/Szybszy-Linux-nawet-bez-poprawki-jadra,Aktualnosc,21540.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/33es9lf> (at www.dobreprogramy.pl)
<synek> testował już ktoś?
<Aleksander> Witajcie. Jak z poziomu konsoli wyłączyć aktualizacje?
<Aleksander> Zainstalowałem dziadkowi Lubuntu i nie chcę, żeby go straszyły - sam się nimi zajmę raz na tydzień
<PushUpek> nie trzeba konsoli, w menadżerze aktualizacji odznacz powiadamianie
<Aleksander> w Lubuntu nie ma menadżera aktualizacji
<Aleksander> w tym rzecz
<Aleksander> ani źródeł oprogramowania
<synek> włącz ustawenia programów startowych
<synek> i tam bedzie menadżer aktualizacji
<synek> bodajże pod nazwą update-manager
<synek> Nie, to jest: Powiadamianie o aktualizacjach, update-notifier
<synek> gnome-session-properties
<Aleksander> a nie mogę z poziomu /etc/ wyłączyć aktualizacji?
<synek> poprostu haczykiem/ptaszkiem odznacz
<Aleksander> przecież to MUSI być gdzieś w pliku
<synek> że co?
<synek> no wywal z sesji update-notifier
<synek> i nie będzie się pokazywać
<Aleksander> ok, rozumiem
<synek> nie destruktywna metoda
<synek> bo nic nie usuwasz
<Aleksander> a czy nie ma w /etc/ czegoś odpowiadającego za to?
<synek> tylko odznaczasz, aby samo nie wyskakiwało
<Aleksander> z ciekawości tym razem pytam
<synek> nie mam pojęcia
<winter> Aleksander: zachaszuj wpisy w /etc/apt/sources.lst potem apt-get update i napewno nie będzie się nic aktualizować
<synek> winter: Cicho siedź!
<Aleksander> też jakiś sposób xD
<winter> synek: klękaj
<synek> Aleksander: on źle podpowiada
<synek> winter: ssij
<winter> przestań się rzucać
<winter> trollu :>
<synek> kto tu trolluje :>
<Aleksander> a jest jakiś sposób na to, żeby oglądać youtube przy minimalnym obciążeniu systemu? coś jak minitube, ale w przeglądarce?
<synek> podając kiepskie rozwiązania
<Aleksander> ten komputer ma 650 MHz (Pentium 3)
<synek> Aleksander: HTML5 w YouTube
<Aleksander> i nie za bardzo znosi flasha
<winter> Aleksander: youtube-dl i w mplayerze
<Aleksander> a HTML5 nie chce działać w Chrome
<Aleksander> tylko mnie, czy w ogóle?
<synek> Aleksander: no to Chromium
<synek> Aleksander: bo Mi działa...
<synek> poza tym kto używa szpiegowskiego syfu od Google :>
<Aleksander> google i tak szpieguje nas w każdej chwili
<winter> n00by
<winter> idę
<Aleksander> ja mam maila w google, używam przeglądarki google, szukam z google
<synek> spadaj.
<Aleksander> wiedzą o mnie wszystko
<Kasztan85> witam
<synek> Aleksander: ja dokładnie to samo
<Aleksander> do zobaczenia
<Aleksander> hej Kasztan85
<Kasztan85> jak uwierzytelnic zrodlo?
<synek> Aleksander: ale po co dawać Im jeszcze więcej?
<Kasztan85> probuje zainstalowac pakiet
<qermit> Kasztan85: dodaj klucz
<Kasztan85> i wyskauje mi
<synek> Kasztan85: trzeba dodać klucz
<Kasztan85> Czynność wymagałaby instalacji pakietów z nieuwierzytelnionych źródeł.
<Aleksander> synek, nie daję, już mają wszystko xD
<Kasztan85> jak to zrobic?
<Aleksander> a, jeszcze z DNSa googli korzystam
<Kasztan85> chodzi mi o pakiet wisotool
<Aleksander> musisz dodać klucz
<qermit> `g ubuntu add key howto
<Przekliniak> qermit: Repositories/Ubuntu - Community Ubuntu Documentation: <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu>
<synek> Aleksander: też używam DNS Google 8.8.8.8
<Aleksander> synek, więc o co chodzi? i tak wiedzą o nas WSZYSTKO
<Aleksander> synek, a, własnie, jak wymusić DNS, aby network manager go nie zmieniał?
<synek> Aleksander: nie używam network managera, nie wiem.
<EM64T> Cześć. Jeżeli chcę mieć najnowszą wersję czegoś (np. gcc), a paczki są stare, to co powinienem zrobić: podmienić pliki paczki nowymi, czy utworzyć plik deb z nowymi plikami i zainstalować ?
<Aleksander> EM64T, jakie paczki są stare?
<Aleksander> w repo?
<winter> używaj najnowszej wersji ubuntu
<EM64T> Aleksander gcc.
<EM64T> winter zaraz odpowiem.
<Aleksander> EM64T, ale paczki skąd? z repozytorium? jaka wersja ubuntu?
<Cent> jak byście nazwali parodię Coca-Coli ?
<Aleksander> no idea
<EM64T> Aleksander 9.10, ale czy to ważne? Najnowsze ubuntu też nie ma najnowszgo gcc.
<Aleksander> EM64T, to ważne
<EM64T> Zaraz pogadam o update bo nie wiem jak sie za to zabrac.
<synek> Cent: Coca-Ina
<Aleksander> masz przestarzałe o rok Ubuntu
<Aleksander> do-release-upgrade
<EM64T> Ale to osobne pytanie :)
<EM64T> Aleksander ale mozesz najpierw odpowiedziec na moje pytanie?
<Aleksander> EM64T, mogę - zmieniając samemu paczki, możesz zrobić sobie lawinę
<Cent> synek, myślałem już nad tym
<synek> EM64T: packages.ubuntu.com, zainstaluj paczkę z 10.10
<Aleksander> bo nagle się okaże, że pakiet podstawowy (gcc) przestał obsługiwać coś ważnego
<Aleksander> a to co innego
<Aleksander> ja przynajmniej tak miałem na Ubuntu jakieś 3 lata temu
<EM64T> Aleksander czyli jestem zmuszony miec taka wersje jaka sobie zyczy canonical ltd?
<synek> EM64T: nie canocial tylko społeczność...
<Aleksander> EM64T, canonical radzi, nie podpowiada
<synek> EM64T: założę się, że canonical nie możę osobiście przygotowywać 100000 paczek
<PushUpek> EM64T, jak chcesz najnowsze GCC, to pozostaje Ci Fedora nowa ;]
<Aleksander> jak chcesz wlewać ołowiówkę do diesela, to też możesz
<Kasztan85> skad wziac ten klucz? ;>
<synek> Kasztan85: załeży od repo
<EM64T> Dobrze, to malo wazne. Czyli nie moge miec wybranej wersji?
<Aleksander> Kasztan85, strona z repo
<Aleksander> zaraz Ci podam
<Kasztan85> pakiet wisotool
<Aleksander> EM64T, możesz, ale ogranicza Cię twoja wersja Ubuntu
<EM64T> Nie, nie rozumiesz.
<Aleksander> zaktualizujesz, będziesz miał nowe paczki
<Aleksander> tak, rozumiem xD
<EM64T> Aleksander mowilem ci ze w najnowszym ubuntu tez nie ma tej wersji
<Aleksander> EM64T, więc dodaj sobie repo ubuntu-proposed
<winter> nie bez powodu
<Aleksander> a jeżeli tam nie ma, kompiluj sam, na własną odpowiedzialność
<Aleksander> Kasztan85, już daję, sec
<EM64T> Dobrze, walsnie chce skompilowac, ale pytam, co mam zrobic po kompilacji zeby zainstalowac, make install czy zrobic deb?
<Aleksander> Kasztan85, http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showpost.php?p=477763&postcount=2 powinno dać radę
<Aleksander> EM64T, nie wiem, czy deb Ci wyjdzie kompletny...
<EM64T> Ok, a teraz ta 2 kwestia. Czy moge przejsc 9.10->10.10?
<Aleksander> zrób make install
<Aleksander> tak, możesz
<Aleksander> do-release-upgrade
<EM64T> jak?
<Aleksander> może pozmieniać Ci trochę rzeczy, ale basically powinno działać
<EM64T> ale ten program mi mowi ze moge przejsc do 10.04
<Aleksander> o.
<Aleksander> jak argumentuje?
<EM64T> znaczy
<EM64T> nie
<EM64T> moze zle mowie
<EM64T> mowie o tym czyms co sie pojawia z info o nowych paczkach
<Aleksander> zrób z konsoli
<EM64T> i na gorze ma przycisk przechodzenia do nowej ver i pisze ze do 10.04
<EM64T> ok
<Aleksander> sudo do-release-upgrade i powinno działać
<Aleksander> ja tam nie ufam GUI, chociaż na początku dziwiłem się takiemu poglądowi
<Aleksander> i byłem przerażony konsolą
<EM64T> a czy to prawda, ze upgrade jest zly i znacznie lepiej zrobic instalacje od nowa?
<lisu> re
<Aleksander> teraz widze, że jest po prostu czytelniejsza
<Aleksander> EM64T, czasami tak bywa, szczególnie, jeżeli dużo mieszałeś sam
<Aleksander> do mieszania jest Arch, Gentoo
<Aleksander> Ubuntu jest automagicznie łopatologiczny
<Aleksander> usuniesz jakiś pakiet i cały system ci się wali
<EM64T> lol musze sciagnac archa
<Aleksander> raz usunąłem Evolution i przestały mi się włączać Xy
<EM64T> hmm
<Aleksander> szczerze polecam, jest genialny, jak tylko masz trochę czasu na pierwszą konfigurację
<EM64T> Aleksander usunalem gnome-screensaver tylko
<ju-rek> Arch -> gcc version 4.5.1 (GCC)
<qermit> raz puściłem bąka i przestały mi sie włączać Xy?
<Aleksander> EM64T, nie powinno być problemu
<EM64T> dobra a jak to mi mowi
<EM64T> ze cos mi wywali to
<EsmD> 80.72.37.11:27102 CS 1.6 jak ktos chce niech wbija, gramy o 19!
<EM64T> moge mu powiedziec zeby zostawil?
<EsmD> sorry ze taka reklama :P
<Aleksander> EM64T, w zasadzie chyba możesz, a co konkretnie?
<EM64T> bo ten gui upgrade jak wlaczylem to mi chcial 30 rzeczy wywalic dlatego anulowalem
<EM64T> konkretnie xscreensaver
<Aleksander> EM64T, nie bój się, nie zrobi Ci krzywdy
<EM64T> znaczy
<EM64T> nie tylko :)
<Aleksander> zastąpi po prostu innymi pakietami
<EM64T> tam byly jakies liby compiza i costam
<EM64T> no wiem
<Aleksander> EM64T, na 95% nie rozwali Ci to Compiza
<Aleksander> ew. będziesz musiał skonfigurować na nowo
<Aleksander> nie bój się aktualizacji
<EM64T> ze zastapi, tylko ze czasem to jest downgrade
<Aleksander> tylko miej backupa xD
<EM64T> wezmy na przyklad taki hal :)
<Aleksander> hm. w zasadzie masz rację, nie lubię gdm2
<Kasztan85> Aleksander, nie pomoglo :/
<EM64T> ogolnie, gnome sie donwgraduje
<Aleksander> Kasztan85, apt-get update i pokaż mi, jakie wyskakują błędy
<Kasztan85> ok
<suitch> czesc
<Aleksander> jak nie wiesz, które to błąd, to wklej całe na paste.it czy coś i mi pokaż
<Aleksander> dobra, przepraszam, ja na razie znikam
<Aleksander> pora dziadkowi dać komputer na urodziny :D
<EM64T> Tak przy okazji archa, to takie cos moge zainstalowac bez obaw ze mi gruba zepsuje?
<Kasztan85> W: Błąd GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: Następujące podpisy nie mogły zostać zweryfikowane z powodu braku klucza publicznego: NO_PUBKEY 9761EDC37AB674BA
<Kasztan85> W: Błąd GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release: Następujące podpisy nie mogły zostać zweryfikowane z powodu braku klucza publicznego: NO_PUBKEY 5A9A06AEF9CB8DB0
<Kasztan85> W: Błąd GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release: Następujące podpisy nie mogły zostać zweryfikowane z powodu braku klucza publicznego: NO_PUBKEY 4DEA8909DC6A13A3
<Kasztan85> W: Błąd GPG: http://apt.last.fm debian Release: Następujące podpisy nie mogły zostać zweryfikowane z powodu braku klucza publicznego: NO_PUBKEY A2F29191CA62DDDF
<Kasztan85> W: Błąd GPG: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net karmic-cafuego Release: Następujące podpisy nie mogły zostać zweryfikowane z powodu braku klucza publicznego: NO_PUBKEY 81600957AF425CB5
<Kasztan85> W: Nie udało się pobrać http://ppa.launchpad.net/claws-mail/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2a7eduh> (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<Kasztan85> E: Nie udało się pobrać niektórych plików indeksu, zostały one zignorowane lub została użyta ich starsza wersja.
<suitch> co on robi :/
<suitch> qermit ty tu bota zapewniasz?
<Kasztan85> suitch, spokojnie, zapomnialem sie tylko :/
<Syngress> +b Kasztan85@256.798.456.234 by BOT and nickserv format c:/ :D
<PushUpek> ;D
<Kasztan85> syng, LD
 * KiFka hi
<Kasztan85> siema
<qermit> suitch: zapewniam
<suitch> qermit do domu wracaj
<suitch> tak btw
<qermit> pracuje
<firemark> w domu też możesz pracować :P
<firemark> Kasztan85: za takie zapomnienia w pysk!
<Kasztan85> heh
<Kasztan85> w pysk to mozesz swojej lasce
<firemark> Kasztan85: gdybym miał :P
<Kasztan85> no to ci nie pomoge :D
<PushUpek> po co informatykowi laska....
<yoshi314> jak nie moze reset dosiegnac to sie przydaje
<Trojan> do "stawiania" serwera ;)
<KiFka> Kasztan85, .... zachowuj sie prosze
<yoshi314> z laska ma sie lepszy ... "uptime"
<firemark> ewentualnie dobrą sieć wymiany plików
<Kasztan85> eh
<yoshi314> i na ogol dobry czas dostepu
<Trojan> multiplayer
<firemark> trojan182: nie chodzisz na AEI?
<trojan182> nie
<firemark> hm.
<firemark> na naszym roku
<firemark> jest Łukasz Trojanek
<trojan182> a ja jestem Trojanowski :)
<firemark> może to twój wujek :P
<trojan182> raczej nie
<trojan182> :)
<trojan182> coś cicho się zrobiło
<trojan182> nikt nie ma problemów :)
<PushUpek> ci co mają, to google używają ;P
<pechowiec> yo
<PushUpek> yoyo
<winter> :>
<pechowiec> mam katalogi z nazwami zespołów w nim podkatalogi z nazwami albumów a w nich tytułpiosenk.mp3. Jak zrobić żeby mi dla każdej piosenki przypisało id3v1 i id3v2 tagi wykorzystując ścieżkę ale z zamianą polsich ognoków na literki bez nich
<mati75> re
<PoKrAk> re
<PoKrAk> PushUpek: jestes ??
<PushUpek> re re ;p
<PushUpek> jestem jestem ;
<PushUpek> ;]
<PoKrAk> oki wlasnie sie zabieram
<PushUpek> jeszcze nie walczyłem ;]
<PoKrAk> ja sie zabieram
<PoKrAk> klienta juz załatwiłem
<PoKrAk> a do tego koles mi zaproponował darmowy audyt termiczny domu :)
<PoKrAk> heh zyc nie umierac 1000 zł doprzodu
<PoKrAk> troche zejdzie zanim mi dociagnie zrodła
<PoKrAk> piwko trza odpalic i do kominka dorzucić
<PushUpek> ;D
<PoKrAk> heh szyba od kominka zafajdana i nastrój h.... bąbki strzelił
<PoKrAk> qna ni nie przesłałem sobie jednego linka z pracy no nic trza sobie przypomniec modle do google
<PoKrAk> PushUpek: bierz sie do roboty :P
<PushUpek> właśnie instaluję serwer na routerze, bo mój klient zapewniał mnie, że ma konto z shellem i pythonem, a tu dupa... ASP hosting na home.pl za 900zł rocznie....
<PoKrAk> uwielbiam domowy transfer :/
<PushUpek> niektórzy, to mają fantazję....
<PushUpek> ja nie narzekam :P
<PoKrAk> heh ułańską
<PoKrAk> ta w pracy mam 100 a w domu 2 :P
<PoKrAk> PushUpek: przy sciaganiu apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r) jest odrazu domyslny cfg ??
<PushUpek> PoKrAk, a config domyślny nie jest przypadkiem w /boot ?:>
<PushUpek> coś tam podobnego widziałem
<PoKrAk> hmm zarza lookne
<PoKrAk> hmm nie widze
<PushUpek> u mnie jest
<PoKrAk> ja robiłem czystki
<PoKrAk> jak sie zwie ??
<PushUpek> config-* ;p
<pechowiec> fail
<PoKrAk> no tak slepa ******** ze mnie jest
<kamil> witam
<kamil> znasie ktos tutaj na php?:P
<PoKrAk> za mało wiec na mnie nie licz :P
<kamil> ogolnie
<kamil> to ludzie nie lubia php^^
<PushUpek> kamilco potrzebujesz?
<PushUpek> bo coś kojarzę z php :P
<kamil> wiesz jak zrobic system szablonu z uzyciem php wewnatrz  szablonu, ale plik z szablonem wczytuje z poziomu klasy - wiec  nie moge w nim budowac funkcji
<kamil> ?*:P
<PushUpek> rotfl
<PushUpek> dobre zdanie :D
<kamil> ogolnie: zbudowalem klase do wyswietlania bloczkow po bokach strony, jednym z nich jest menu linkowe - funkcje zwracaja informacje o bloczku i linkach w tablicy, potem chce to sobie wyswietlic^^
<PushUpek> hmmm to zaimplentuj for ;P
<PushUpek> w obsłudze szablonu :P
<kamil> tia
<kamil> tylko chodzi mi o to, ze szablon sklada sie z wielu plikow
<kamil> ktore wczytuje wg. potrzeby
<kamil> np jak potrzebuje menu - wczytuje menu.template.php
<PushUpek> no i?:>
<kamil> w tym pliku chce miec kod php np. if($blank ==1) echo ' target="_blank"';
<PushUpek> jak pamiętam systemy szablonowe dzialają tak, że łaczą najpierw w całość a potem parsują szablon
<kamil> mam 2 wyjscia - wczytywac plik tyle razy ile jest linkow
<kamil> albo umiescic to w funkcji i ja wywolywac
<kamil> tylko nie moge umiescic w funkcji, bo plik z szablonem wczytuje juz funkcja
<kamil> :D
<kamil> nie korzystam z systemu szablonow
<PushUpek> eval() ?:P
<kamil> pisanie calej funkcji wewnatrz eval, to tez lipa:D
<kamil> choc moze przez ob
<Kwpolska> kamil: ja sie troche znam na php
<Kwpolska> kamil: jaki jest problem?
<pechowiec> kamil what seems to be the problem?
<kamil> sory
<kamil> irssi mi nie hluje
<kamil> Kwpolska, pechowiec:
<kamil> mam html->menu() do wyswietlania menu na stronei - ta  klasa pobiera tablicowe informacje o menu z menu->display() i ma  je wyswietlic na szablonie z pliku - lipa, bo w pliku z  szablonem nie moge zbudowac funkcji - jest wczytywany przez klase
<kamil> moge albo wczytywac plik tyle razy ile jest linkow w menu, albo.. niewiem
 * pechowiec nigdy nie ogarniał OOP
 * pechowiec porzucił programowanie na rzecz zycia towarzystkiego
<Kwpolska> kamil: bad idea
<Kwpolska> kamil: ja nie znosze szablonow w php
<kamil> kurde... moze Kwpolska woli programowanie od zycia towarzyskiego:D
<kamil> Kwpolska: ja tez;]
<Kwpolska> kamil: strony statyczne ftw
<kamil> :D
<kamil> kurde... niby sprawa jest prosta - mam w tablicy $linki cale informacje o linkach w menu
<Kwpolska> kamil: ##php
<kamil> nie z moim ang;]
<PushUpek> #php-pl
<PushUpek> ;p
<kamil> no dzieki:D
<kamil> jak cos wymysle
<kamil> to sam sobie odpowiem na tym kanale
<kamil> :D
<Kwpolska> PushUpek: nie ma takiego
<PushUpek> hmmm ;] gdzieś kiedyś widziałem ;p
<PushUpek> ale widocznie nie na tym serwerze
<Kwpolska> PushUpek: jest, ale pusty
<firemark> Kwpolska: statyczne strony hm. Trudno by było w niektórych wypadkach ;>
<PoKrAk_kompilacj> :P
<pechowiec> co kompilujesz?
<PoKrAk_kompilacj> jajeczko
<pechowiec> wersja?
<pechowiec> 2.6.36?
<PoKrAk_kompilacj> aktualna z patchem przyspieszającym
<PoKrAk_kompilacj> tia
<jacekowski> to nie patch przyspieszajacy
<DaZ> daj sie chłopakowi nacieszyć
<DaZ> >:
<PoKrAk_kompilacj> dupa tak czy inaczej :P
<PoKrAk> wywaliło sie
<pechowiec> o0
 * pechowiec jeszcze nie miał fail podczas kompilacji jajka
<jacekowski> bo nie umiesz
<jacekowski> pechowiec: widac starszych jader nie kompilowales
<pechowiec> jacekowski: ano
<jacekowski> tak do 2.6.15 -j1 bylo na stale ustawione
<jacekowski> bo na -jwiecej sie walilo
<PoKrAk> stare wlasnie kompilowałem wieki temu
<jacekowski> w sumie do 2.6.20 sie walilo
<PoKrAk> ale to jeszcze 2.4 było
<jacekowski> ale w .15 odblokowali
<PoKrAk> kernel/sched.c:620: error: implicit declaration of function ‘autogroup_task_group’
<PoKrAk> kernel/sched.c:7555: error: implicit declaration of function ‘autogroup_init’
<jacekowski> a nalozyles patcha na odpowiednia werjse?
<jacekowski> nalozyl sie na czysto?
<PoKrAk> wlasnie bez problemu poszło
<kamil> na kij kompilowac jadra?
<kamil> modyfikujecie cos i kompilujecie po swojemu? co?
<PoKrAk> z nudów i dla przypomnienia
<webnull_> aby otrzymaÄc lepsza wydajnosc i dopasowanie do swojego sprzetu/architektury?
<kamil> to juz jakis powod;)
<pechowiec> webnull_: o/
<kamil> ale ja mam dobry sprzet i nawet jak cos mogloby chodzic szybciej, to nie bedzie widac roznicy
<kamil> 1340MHz robi swoje
 * pechowiec ma 2,66GHz i kompiluje
 * webnull_ ma dualcore e5300 2.6 GHZ i jest dobrze
<pechowiec> jednordzeniowy coprawda
 * PoKrAk ma jedniordzeniowke :(
<kamil> moj tez^^
<webnull_> :>
<pechowiec> co za różnica czy jest procek jedno czy dwu rdzeniowy? nigdy mnie to nie interesowało
<kamil> podkrecilem sobie z 1200
<kamil> szaleje rakieta
<pechowiec> a teraz tak nad tym myśle
<webnull_> dwurdzeniowe procki sa tanie
<webnull_> wydajnosc jest wieksza
<webnull> testowaliście najnowszego patcha na kernel?
<webnull> tzn. ten który "przyspiesza" responsywność :)
<kamil> ja chcialbym jedynie przyspieszyc nautilusa
<PoKrAk> a ja flasha :)
<kamil> z niewiadomego powodu strasznie sie grzebie wyswietlajac zawartosc folderu
<DaZ> webnull: pewnie nic nie daje jak sie nie kompiluje jajka w 64 wątkach
<pechowiec> kamil: wywal nautilusa
<kamil> a np. windowsowski explorer.exe robi to 100 razy szybciej
<DaZ> ale fajny paczset znalazłem to sobie zbudowałem i z tym
<pechowiec> [solved]
<kamil> pechowiec: mam w nim "otworz w terminalu/jako administrator" i laczy mi sie z ftp
 * DaZ tam jest zadowolony z flasza
<kamil> inaczej zmienilbym na ten z lxde
<pechowiec> kamil: a to sudo nie łaska wpisać z palca?
 * kamil nie lubi flasha, wiec go nie pisze
<webnull> DaZ: daje, zauważyłem różnicę przy renderowaniu filmu i oglądaniu innego na raz...
<PoKrAk> tia pzy otwarciu youtube jednego otwarzania procek dostaje 100% zajetosci
<webnull> DaZ: poza tym sam GDM o dziwo szybciej wstaje
<DaZ> webnull: placebo
<kamil> a mi flash ostatnio ciagle sie kraczy - w kazdej przegladarce, z wyjatkiem ff
<DaZ> PoKrAk: ja włączyłem jakies 720p i mam 30%
<DaZ> [;
<webnull> Mi flash nigdy się nie krzaczył, używam Chromium
<webnull> czy to Arch, Gentoo czy Ubuntu wszędzie chodzi pod Chromium
<DaZ> mi pod chromium tnie
<DaZ> dopero na fulskrinie myka normalnie
<PoKrAk> mi czy na chrome czy na ff jeden pies ledwo odtwarza
<kamil> tez go uzywam, kraczy sie jeszcze w operze i epiphany(ktora jest na gecko(silnik ten sam co firefox))
<webnull> Mi pod Chromium pod różnymi distrami na 5 różnych komputerach chodzi świetnie
<webnull> wszędzie karty intela zintegrowane bądź nvidii
<PoKrAk> wiec co szkodzi zapodac patcha zeby zobaczyc czy sie poprawi czy nie
<kamil> PoKrAk: dlugo kompilujesz jadro?
<PoKrAk> kamil nie kompiluje bo sie sypło :/
<kamil> ostatnio reinstalowalem system i zmarnowalem pol dnia na instalacje nvidii, ktorej i tak nie zainstalowalem
<kamil> nie chce wiecej;p
<pechowiec> mi flash zcina jak odpale kilka zakładek z yt np. ale wtedy mplayer /tmp/flashxxxxi git
<kamil> ale ile sie kompiluje?
<webnull> pechowiec: Mi też się tak zacina jak mam więcej kart
<PoKrAk> troche to potrwa 2 godziny ?? :P
<kamil> kurde... zapomnialem o tym, a kiedys wlasnie otwieralem z tmp i szlo
<webnull> pechowiec: w Chromium to ja mam flashblock i pozwalam tylko niektórym domenom odtwarzać flash
<pechowiec> kamil: na moim sprzęcie około 15 minut
<kamil> na moim pewnie troche wiecej:D
<kamil> ale moglbym pojsc do siostry
<PoKrAk> kamil do 4 -5 h
<kamil> u siory mam 2 rdzeniowy 2.8
<pechowiec> PoKrAk: 4-5h o0
<PoKrAk> dzis w robocie zapodalem testowo kompilacje dla oceny czasu poszło ponad 4 h
<PoKrAk> :)
<pechowiec> masz 200MHz procek czy co?
<karu_> hi
<webnull_> hi
<kamil> pechowiec: ja mam 1340;]
<pechowiec> kamil: to było do PoKrAk
<kamil> a on pisal do mnie;)
<PoKrAk> :)
<PoKrAk> heheheheheh
<kamil> kij z tym
<kamil> nie bede kompilowal
<PoKrAk> \komp nie ma co robic wiec zanim sie skonczy niech chociaz wykorzysta procek do czegos pozytecznego
<kamil> jak sobie przypomne instalacje gnome, to mnei krew zalewa
<kamil> :D
<PoKrAk> kamil na nockle zostaw samo sie przeciez robi
<pechowiec> kamil: ubuntu?
<kamil> debian
<PoKrAk> kamil co nie tak z instalacja gnome
<PoKrAk> samo sie instaluje
<kamil> PoKrAk: dlugo;p
<pechowiec> apt-get install gnome :E
<kamil> aptitude;)
<pechowiec> kamil: emerge gnome sie długo robi :P
<PoKrAk> kamil stable czy testing
<kamil> tes
<PoKrAk> aptitude rulez :)
<kamil> stable to na serwery raczej;p
<pechowiec> emerge rlz :>
<PoKrAk> oki ide na faje
<kamil> emerge jest jeszcze prostrze od aptitude?:P
<kamil> chyba sie nei da
<kamil> ;p
<DaZ> ortografia natomiast trudniejsza
<DaZ> >:
<PoKrAk> kto co lubi :)
<PushUpek> pechowiec, emerge xorg kde robi się długo ;p
<karu_> moze ktos ogarniety w temacie mi pomoze - otoz po zainstalowaniu 10.04 nie mialem w fstab'ie dopisanych dwoch cdrom'ow. Dopisalem je, ale chyba zle skoro nie montuja sie automatycznie ze startem systemu. Jak wloze plytke to raz sie zamontuje a raz nie - jesli juz sie zamontuje to w folderze jaki dopisalem w fstab
<kamil> sz* ;)
<pechowiec> PushUpek: po co xorg dopisywać? samo kde pociągnie xorga w zależnościach
<PushUpek> w sumie racja ;p
<DaZ> karu_: noauto jakieś?
<pechowiec> karu_: cat /etc/fstab
<pechowiec> na klej daj
<pechowiec> **wklej
<karu_> /dev/sr0	/media/cdrom1	auto	rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8	0	0
<karu_> /dev/sr1	/media/cdrom2	auto	rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8	0	0
<pechowiec> auto ... noauto
<kamil> bylby sens w wgraniu najpierw nvidii, a potem srodowiska graficznego?(podczas normalnej instalacji nvidii nie moze sie dostac do karty graficznej - inny sterownik ja blokuje)
<karu_> przykladowo wrzucilem plytke i sr1 zamontowal mi sie w /media/cdrom2
<DaZ> w ogóle cdromy muszą w fstabie być?
<pechowiec> karu_: te noauto albo trzeba wywalić albo zmienić na auto
<DaZ> nie obsługuje tego jakaś magia już? [;
<karu_> ale nie zawsze zaskakuje, a sr0 to juz w ogole nie trybi
<pechowiec> karu_: a symlinka w /dev nie masz?
<DaZ> wy w ubuntu sr macie? >:
<pechowiec> do /dev/scd0,scd1?
<karu_> pechowiec: nie wiem co to :D
<pechowiec> DaZ: ja też mam o0
<DaZ> ameryka
<karu_> czyli wywalic noauto
<karu_> no w ubuntu domyslnie cdromy mi sie nie montuja
<karu_> :/
<Mat_Matan> nry
<PoKrAk> oki napalony
<kamil> cdrom.. cdrom... uzywam tylko do instalacji systemu:D
<DaZ> ja do niczego nie używam
<DaZ> nie wiem nawet czy podłączony mam :f
<karu_> ale czasami chcialbym cos nagrac i tu pojawia sie problem :D
<karu_> bo mi za chwile dysk rozpuczy
<kamil> ale gdyby mi nagrywarka dvd dziala... to nagrywalbym filmy
<kamil> a tak to musze usuwac
<karu_> a swoja droga to nie lubie cos miec co mi nie dziala :P
<pechowiec> kamil: a cdaudio nie używasz?
<Kwpolska> 21:02 < firemark> Kwpolska: statyczne strony hm. Trudno by było w niektórych wypadkach ;>
<Kwpolska> generowac mozna
<Kwpolska> albo troche PHP dac do srodka
<kamil> pechowiec: nie
<kamil> Kwpolska: najlepiej
<kamil> napisac cms
<kamil> ;)
<kamil> sprobowalbym z instalacja nvidii przed gnome
<kamil> ale nei chce mi sie od nowa instalowac systemu
<pechowiec> kto mi poleci coś fajnego do obsługi jabbera co ma gui?
<kamil> za miesiac... jak przejdzie mi trauma po ostatniej
<kamil> pechowiec: tlen
<kamil> uzywalem jakis cas, niby daje rade
<kamil> ale ma troche bugow
<kamil> czas*
<pechowiec> myślałem o czymś w stylu gajim
<kamil> teraz mam kadu i uzywam tylko gg
<pechowiec> gg ssie
<kamil> i tak nikt z moich znajomych nie ma jabbera
<kamil> ;p
<PoKrAk> pidgin
<PoKrAk> obsługuje wszystko chyba
<pechowiec> pidgin ssie
<lisu> pechowiec: a co nie ssie?
<webnull_> gg ssie
<pechowiec> gubił mi wiadmości
<webnull_> ale pidgin nie ssie ;p
<PoKrAk> na symbianie uzywam :)
<lisu> PoKrAk: pidgin na symbianie?
<PoKrAk> tak
<webnull_> :O
<lisu> o0
<pechowiec> lisu: odkurzacz firmy microsoft :P
<webnull_> jak?
<PoKrAk> 60v3
<webnull_> ja mam S60v2...
 * lisu ma 6630
<PoKrAk> ja mam v3 ale podv2 tez moze jest
<kamil> a do irca czego uzywacie?
<PoKrAk> klientairca nawet mam na v3
<webnull_> irssi
<webnull_> ja na v2 tez mam jakiegos klienta irc
<lisu> yeah, putty
<fi9o> webnull_: :)
<webnull_> co bez przerwy crashuje :>
<fi9o> irssi ftw!
<kamil> irssi ma jedna wade
<webnull_> fi9o: czeÅesc ;)
<PoKrAk> kvirc i chatzilla a na symbiana mirgii
<fi9o> webnull_: kodowanie.
<kamil> jak ktos mi napisze, to nie bedzie hlowac na pasku
<lisu> webnull_: utf
<webnull_> fi9o: wiem...
<webnull_> staram sie bez znaczkow pisac
<kamil> i lipa z ustawieniami jest;p nie chce mi sie szperac po plikach
<webnull> o tutaj jest kodowanie źźśðąśðąśð
<lisu> cos nie bardzo
<kamil> u mnie ok
<kamil> nie wiem jakie mam w sumie;p
<webnull> ąęśźćłó
<PoKrAk> ążźśćńłóę
<Kwpolska> webnull: kodowanie jest ok utf-8
<webnull> ę
<Kwpolska> ąęłóż
<lisu> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<webnull> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<PoKrAk> webnull u mnie nie wyswietliło wszystkich
<webnull> u Mnie wszystkie
<kamil> u mnie ok
<PoKrAk> utf
<crusty> a u mnie zwykle znaczki z ' przed nimi
<crusty> :D
<kamil> kurde
<webnull_> śśśćśćś
<PoKrAk> webnull>	o tutaj jest kodowanie źźśðąśðąśð
<PoKrAk> tak mi wyswietliło
<kamil> a np. amerykanie nie znaja problemu z kodowaniem
<kamil> i zlewaja na to
<webnull_> ąęźćśłóń
<kamil> a potem mamy oprogramowanie z problemami z kodowaniem
<webnull> ja widzę normalne
<PoKrAk> pamietam czasy ze na ircu uzywanie polskich znaków było najgorszym przestępstwem
<webnull> .. a teraz wszyscy używają polskich znaków ;)
<pechowiec> taĸ
<kamil> tak
<PoKrAk> ja do dzisiaj nie moge sie przestawic
<Mat_Matan> ktoś tu szukał klienta irca na Symbiana S60v3?
<fi9o> jmirc.
<PoKrAk> nie szukał bo znalazł
<fi9o> mirggi mi nie spasowalo.
<PoKrAk> mircii
<Mat_Matan> pfffffffff
<Mat_Matan> jmirc sux
<kamil> j z przodu nazwy - smierdzi...
<webnull> ja mam mirggi, strasznie crashuje
<fi9o> Slbo putty + shell ;p
<Mat_Matan> mirggi
<Mat_Matan> na symbiana
<KiFka> ircchon moze jest?
<webnull> putty i mirggi pod S60V2 kiepsko chodzą
<PoKrAk> u mnie spox jeno pełnej klawki mi brak
<PoKrAk> putty mi nie działa :/
<webnull> Mi też..
<Mat_Matan> mi działa (nokia e63)
 * lukaszg ma swój im ;p http://dl.dropbox.com/u/151430/im.png
<PoKrAk> nie wyswieta wprowadzanego tekstu
<PoKrAk> ja na e51 mam
<kamil> lukaszg: na kij Ci?:D
<pechowiec> hm... gdzie sie w windowsie dnsy ustawia?
<lukaszg> kamil, a z nudów sobie skrobię "mirke" w gtk ;p
<kamil> btw. lukaszg, uzyles libgadu?
<lukaszg> kamil, tak
 * pechowiec podejrzewa, ze dnsy ustawione przez dhcp to zły pomysł był
<kamil> da sie jakos przeniesc program napisany z wykorzystaniem libgadu na windowsa?
<pechowiec> kamil: chyba tak bo kadu jest w wersji na win afair
<PushUpek> i pidgin jest na win ;)
<PushUpek> i mirandy plugin gg korzysta z libgadu
<lukaszg> kamil, protoków gg w miranda jest na bazie libgadu tyle ze starej wersji, i troche przerobionej
<pechowiec> jakie dnsy wpisać jak mam neta z neo?
<kamil> bo pewnie inna biblioteka do gadu nie bardzo istnieje
<kamil> chce napisac klient na windows
<PushUpek> kamil, ale jaki sens jest?
<lukaszg> pechowiec, w połączeniach sieciowych
<kamil> PushUpek: do szkoly;)
<pechowiec> lukaszg: thx
<Mat_Matan> jak ktoś chce pomocy dot. Symbiana i aplikacji to mogę na priv pomóc/poradzić
<lukaszg> kamil, na windowsa nie widzę sensu pisania kolejnego im... też pierwsze zacząłem pisac w wxWidgets, ale porzuciłem to
<kamil> ogolnie, to nei mam windowsa
<kamil> kiedys pisalem gui dla windowsa w windows.h
<kamil> masakra:D
<PushUpek> kamil, na windows jak chcesz, to napisz jakiś plugin do istniejącego im, np do wtw, albo mirandy
<lukaszg> na winde są ciekawe im: miranda i wtw
<PushUpek> winapi jest fajne ;D
<lukaszg> na linuxa nie ma niestety czegoś w tym stylu
<kamil> chcialem zainstalowac visual studio albo cpp builder
<kamil> ale nie chcialo sie zainstalowac:D
<PushUpek> ;]
<lukaszg> kamil, gui pod windowsem to polecam Win32++
<kamil> narazie nei instaluje win
<lukaszg> taka biblioteka bazują na plikach .h ;]
<kamil> nie mam nawet ntfsowskiej partycji na dysku
<PushUpek> to napisz aplikację dla linuxa do szkoły ;)
<lukaszg> no ja tez olałem ten os całkiem juz, pomimo ze mam orginała win7 ;p
<PushUpek> albo multi im ala wtw :P
<Mat_Matan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYHTr2Z82Ao&list=UL87M0U48es84&playnext=3
<kamil> choc pisanie czegokolwiek ma sens tylko pod windowsa - w sensie zarobkowo;p
<KiFka> hmm
<kamil> w szkole narazie mam worda w windowsie, potem bede mial exela od polrocza do konca roku:D
<PushUpek> ambitna szkoła ;)
<kamil> 1 klase
<kamil> klasa*
<lukaszg> kamil, painta już nie ma? :P
<kamil> lukaszg: cale gimnazjum byl:D
<PushUpek> zawsze mogą kazać tobie założyć konto na nk ;D
<kamil> tzn jego odopowiednik na maca;)
<PushUpek> w ramach zaliczenia :D
<kamil> mam w skzole kurs "ECDL" - kumple uczyli sie wlaczac komputer
<kamil> mnie z tego wywalili:D i dobrze;)
<PushUpek> ECDL? wtf?
<kamil> jakis tam kurs obslugi programow M$
<kamil> potem bede mieli sprawdzian i moga dostac zaswiadczenie, ze to potrafia
<PushUpek> lol
<PushUpek> w biedronce się przyda :P
<kamil> :D
<kamil> normalnei to duzo kosztuje
<kamil> wolalbym np. kurs z photoshopa
<PushUpek> ehe i co jeszcze, za free licencję ps do domu?:P
<kamil> pewnie:D
<PushUpek> ja mam cały soft MS za free z uczelni ;)
<PushUpek> prócz Offica
<kamil> ostatnio slyszalem o jakiejs aplikacji, ktora kosztuje ok, 40k zl:D
<PoKrAk> nie ma to jak zostac zwolniony z zajec po zawieszeniu 20 stacji roboczych i głownego serwera na kilka h :)
<kamil> ;p
<aso824> heh to nieźle ;P
<kamil> ja mam w domu 2 oryginalne windowsy:D
<aso824> ja 3
<aso824> kto da więcej? :P
<aso824> Windows 95+nakładka, Win XP, Win Vista :P
<kamil> starsza uslyszala, ze "podobno policja chodzi po domach i sprawdza windowsy":D
<kamil> pobiegla do sklepu i kupila ;|
<PushUpek> hmmm ;]
<PoKrAk> a ja mam w jakies 50 orginalnych w tym serwer w klastrze
<swistak35> kamil: a czemu nie ma linuksa? ; d
<PoKrAk> :)
<lukaszg> tez mam dwa, i teraz załuje ze na to kase wydałem (tzn na jednego, drugi preinstalowany)
<swistak35> u mnie są dwa
<kamil> jam am xp home - starsza kupila i xp pro - starsza dostala kompa z pracy z systemm^^
<PushUpek> ja mam Win95, 98, 98SE, 2000, XP, Win7 i Win7 z uczelni ;]
<PushUpek> aaa i Viste
<kamil> swistak35: czemu ja nie mam? mam, nawet oryginalne ubu 10.04;p
<PoKrAk> a ja mam aja mam :)
<PushUpek> ;p
<aso824> zara bedzie dyskusja ubu/win :P
<PoKrAk> eh złomu mi sie w chacie nazbierało juz na 6 kompów
<aso824> PoKrAk: złóż sobie router, serwer... :P
<PoKrAk> aso na kij
<kamil> wiadomo co lepsze
<kamil> :D
<PoKrAk> gotowy router wpierdziela mniej prądu
<aso824> chyba że
<PoKrAk> zaczniesz płacic swoje rachunki zaczniesz kalkulowac
<kamil> na kanale linuxowskim nikt nie bedzie bronil win
<kamil> :D
<aso824> to niech mi ktoś pomoże z sieciówką :P
<PoKrAk> jdla mnie bez roznicy
<swistak35> kamil: łe, to się o to nie biją
<pechowiec> aso824: a co nie tak?
<PoKrAk> winzgroze mam do grania
<PoKrAk> zona nawet bu uzywa i nie narzeka
<aso824> pechowiec: mam D-Link DWL-G520+ i lin jej nie wykrywa
<swistak35> a Vista z SP jest całkiem ok
<pechowiec> lspci ?
<PoKrAk> aso824: skonfiguruj porzadnie to zacznie wykrywac
<aso824> PoKrAk: tzn mam dusić Manager, dodać sieć wlan i magicznie się połączy?
<PoKrAk> dlinka ze spoojem powinien wykryc
<PoKrAk> aso jakiego menagera uzywasz ?
<aso824> a mi nie wykrywa -,- tzn nie widzę wlanów w okolicy
<aso824> mint 10, gnome
<aso824> domyślny
<kamil> swistak35: nie wiem, nie wyobrazam sobie korzystania z windowsa;p za duzo softu mam, ktory jest tlyko pod lin
<aso824> lspci: 04:01.0 Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface
<PoKrAk> wez go wywal i zainstaluj wicd
<PoKrAk> i bedzie smgac
<PoKrAk> smigac
<aso824> a ten wicd obsłuży mi Blueconnecta?
<mati75> nie
<PoKrAk> do sieci komurkowych bodajze jest global3g
<swistak35> kamil: generalnie brakuje terminala i jakiejś dobrej obsługi Rubiego, ale to jest zwalone dlatego, że nie ma terminala
<kamil> lipa z pakietami programowania, ciezko sie instaluje np. apache
<kamil> kiepski monitor systemu
<kamil> oprogramowania*
<kamil> ale gdybym mial leszego kompa, to zainstalowalbym sobie do gierek;p
<aso824> jak odpalić wicd? bo zainstalowałem (jeszcze managera starego nie wywaliłem :P) ale nie wiem jak go odpalić, przy instalacji miałem fail przy odpalaniu -,-
 * webnull spada
<aso824> no fajnie, dają porady a jak problem to uciekają wszyscy :P
<kamil> bo ja wiem... :D
<PoKrAk> aso stary wywalasz nowy odpalasz
<aso824> no ale ja sie pytam jak odpalić :D
<kamil> odpalal przez terminala, zobacz jakie bledy wywali w okienku termianala
<aso824> sudo wicd nic nie robi
<PoKrAk> sudo /etc/init.d/wicd start
<aso824> czekaj wywalę starego managera...
<PoKrAk> jak go zainstalował bez konfliktu hmmm
<karu_> :/
<karu_> no i lipa, jakis czas temu pisalem, ze nie montuja mi sie cdromy
<karu_> mialem w fstabie przypisane 'noauto' ktore usunalem
<karu_> teraz przy starcie systemu wyskakuje blad odnosnie montowanie cdromu i od razu potem blad partycji swap'a
<karu_> /dev/sr0	/media/cdrom1	auto,rw,user,exec,utf8	0	0
<karu_> /dev/sr1	/media/cdrom2	auto,rw,user,exec,utf8	0	0
<karu_> dodam, ze wczesniej po wlozeniu plyty naped sie montowal wedlug sciezki
<karu_> tzn. jeden z napedow - drugi sie nie montowal, ale jest sprawny bo np plyte z systemem bootuje
<karu_> jakies pomysly? :)
<PoKrAk> kiedys cdromy sie same nie montowały i bylo dobrze
<PoKrAk> wogole kto o cdromach myslał teraz ma 2 i zle
<PoKrAk> karu potrzebne sa ci 2 cd wogóle ?
<karu_> nie
<karu_> potrzebny mi ten jeden z funkcja nagrywania(ktory nie dziala wcale)
<karu_> drugi dzialajacy losowo jest mi zbedny
<PoKrAk> wiec nie kombinuj odłącz
<PoKrAk> korzystaj jak normalny biały człowiek z jednego a drugiego zostaw se na zaś
<pechowiec> karu_: a wpis swapa jest po cdromie? jak tak to daj go pezed a a errory masz bo chce zamontować a nie ma czego
 * pechowiec używa 2 :>
<karu_> PoKrAk: czytaj ze zrozumieniem to co napisalem :)
<PoKrAk> bo jeden czyta a drugi oisze
<karu_> pechowiec: wpis ze swapa jest przed
 * PushUpek restartuje z nowym jajkiem
 * pechowiec liczy na kernel panic :>
<pechowiec> ]:->
<PoKrAk> odłącz cdroma zbędnego przywróc wpisy sprzedzmiany zahashuj zbednego
<PoKrAk> co tu rozumiec
<karu_> a nie, wybacz - blad swapa jest po cdromie
<karu_> moj blad.
<pechowiec> dlaczego patch na kernela wychodzi 3 dni po tym jak ja juz sobie skompiluje?
 * PoKrAk nie liczy bo tez to jaderko zainstalował
<PoKrAk> ale niespodzianke na jutro zostawiam
<PoKrAk> macie moze wam kernel panic wyskoczy :)http://jackschnippes.freeunix.net/index.php/2010/11/04/lowlatency-kernel-and-realtime-kernel-for-ubuntu-10-10-maverick
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/28wd7m9> (at jackschnippes.freeunix.net)
<PoKrAk> nie było
<PoKrAk> PushUpek: ktorego wzioles low czy real ?
<PushUpek> low
<PoKrAk> i jakie odczucia ?
<PushUpek> ale teraz muszę chyba wypieprzyć to co rano robiliśmy ;]
<PushUpek> hmmm ;] odpale youtuba i ci zaraz powiem
<PoKrAk> push wystarczy zahaszowac .bashrc
<PushUpek> wiem
<PushUpek> lol 100%
<PoKrAk> :/
<PoKrAk> czas na real
<pechowiec> real low wtf?
<PoKrAk> pechowic dałem wyzej linka
<PoKrAk> oki ide sie pomoczyc
<KiFka> PushUpek, uwazaj na slownictwo
<PushUpek> zw restart ponownie
<PushUpek> KiFka, ?
<KiFka> PushUpek, przeczytaj dokladnie topic.
<PushUpek> pechowiec, obyło się bez kernel panic ;]
<pechowiec> gz
<m477> czy jest jakis odpowiednik one-note ms na linuxa ?
<pechowiec> o0
<pechowiec> to ktoś tego używa?
<m477> w przeciwnym razie nie bylo by pytania
<PoKrAk> PushUpek: real odpaliłeś ??
<PushUpek> nie, tylko low
<PushUpek> i powiem, że jest gorzej niż na standardowym ;]
<PoKrAk> :/
<PoKrAk> jutr sprawdze na moim lapku
<PushUpek> spróbuję jeszcze skompilować
<PushUpek> bo to jajko ma 3tygodnie
<PoKrAk> cisza zapadła
<Syngress> ziew
 * lisu zieeeewa
<lisu> starosc nie radosc
<Szatan> lisu: na starość zrobisz sobie licencję pilota samolotu ;P
<lisu> Szatan: a skad wiesz, ze jej nie mam?
<Szatan> lisu: to byś pewnie na :6667 nie siedział :D
<lisu> szybowce sie liczą?
<Szatan> pewnie nie
<lisu> ale w battlefild 1942, to pilot wyborowy to jestem ;) hehe (byłem, bo juz nie grałem od hohoho... albo i dawniej)
<dweller> blah
<dweller> we flightgearze z awioniką se pograj
<Szatan> lisu: a ja mistczem w NFS HP 2010 :D
<dweller> Szatan: nie ma sie czym chwialić ;x
<lisu> flightgear nie pojdzie mi
<dweller> granie w gre w której samochód sam skręca i hamuje
<lisu> komp stary jak swiat
<Szatan> hm, szkoda że nie ma World of Tanks pod pingwinka
<lisu> wtf is this?
<Szatan> http://www.worldoftanks.com/
 * lisu ziewa
<lisu> czołem ludziska
 * PushUpek piwo pije
<bt4> siema
<Szatan> 1st
<Kwpolska> last
<dweller> Szatan: fail
<Szatan> Day changed to 20 lis 2010
<Szatan> 00:00 < Szatan> 1st
<dweller> zainwestuj w NTP
<Mat_Matan> (23:59:47) Szatan: 00:00 < Szatan> 1st (20.11.2010 00:00:09) dweller: zainwestuj w NTP
<Mat_Matan> FAIL
<dweller> 00:00>    dweller> zainwestuj w NTP
<dweller> 23:57>     Szatan> 1st
<dweller> pierwszy fyrst sie liczy
<dweller> każdy kolejny to fail
<scx> Dobry Wieczor
<airborn> wieczór
<bt4> dobry
<PushUpek> ciemny ;]
<Szatan> pół jasny
<bt4> oświetlony
<bt4> PushUpek, tak mówi bo wpatruje sie w swoja pania na pulpicie
<PushUpek> ba ;]
<PushUpek> też bym poleżał na plaży...
<dweller> trzeba jechać do australii
<dweller> tam cały rok ciepło
<Syngress> dweller: odstaw gry komputerowe :D
<dweller> i brak polactwa
<dweller> bo polactwa nie stać ;s
<bt4> hhehe
<bt4> i na kangury trzeba uważać
<PushUpek> i pająki jak puszka piwa biegają
<PushUpek> już nie mówiąc o skorpionach
 * PushUpek popatrzył na to-do i mu się odechciało wszystkiego
<bt4> juz myślałem ze pająki z puszką piwa :)
<scx> przed podniesieniem interfejsu musze wykonac kilka czynnosci
<scx> robie to w pre-up
<dweller> PushUpek: każda zagrycha jest dobra
<Syngress> PushUpek: no tak - najgroźniejszy z pająków ponoć tam bytuje
<scx> ale juz po podniesieniu powinienem ustawic kilka parametrow
<dweller> Syngress: nikt ci nie każe pchać sie na pustynię
<scx> manuale cos metnie mowia o post-up
<scx> czasem w ogole nie mowia
<dweller> scx: zapytaj wróżki
<dweller> ona wie o co chodzi
<scx> a czasem "This behavior may change in the future."
<scx> czy post-up jest nadal wspierane?
<Syngress> dweller:  ? na jaką pustynie ?
<scx> dweller: moze powinienes zmienic kanal?
<PushUpek> bt4, jeszcze by mi piwo kradły, o co to nie ;]
<dweller> scx: może powinieneś podać więcej informacji a nie wypadasz jak filip z konopii i piszesz bez sensu
<dweller> bo wiesz
<PushUpek> scx interface sieciowy?
<scx> PushUpek: ath0
<bt4> PushUpek, he a moze jak by donosiły ?
<scx> dweller: zadalem proste pytanie: czy post-up jest nadal wspierane czy nie
<PushUpek> bt4, od donoszenia są kobiety
<scx> a jesli nie to gdzie powinienem wykonac dalsze czynnosci?
 * PoKrAk spada spac i tak mu ogry nie dadza od rana poleniuchowac
<bt4> PushUpek, niektóre nie chcą nosic
<PushUpek> bt4, feministki się nie liczą
<bt4> ;]
<bt4> PushUpek, a nawet jak by sie liczyły to i tak powinny donosic ?
<PushUpek> właśnie... w końcu, to one klasa pochodna naszego ciała ;]
<adam__lang> Dobry wieczór :-)
<PushUpek> dobry ;)
<adam__lang> Witam panów, a i może panie :-)
<PushUpek> kanał o linuxie, panie?:>
<bt4> adam__lang, panie feministki tez ?
<bt4> PushUpek, ;)
<adam__lang> Też, też
<adam__lang> wieczie fajny ten iptables,
<adam__lang> przepraszam,
<PushUpek> no nie najgorszy
<adam__lang> wiecie może, jak dołaczyć /lib/xtables/libipt_connrate.so
<PushUpek> gdzie dołączyć?
<adam__lang> przepraszam
<adam__lang> już poprawiam
<adam__lang> iptables v1.4.4: Couldn't load match `connrate':/lib/xtables/libipt_connrate.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bt4> PushUpek, dzisiej nocka ?
<PushUpek> ehhh na to wychodzi
<PushUpek> adam__lang, wygląda mi to na jakiś moduł iptables, zobacz czy nie masz go w synapticu
<bt4> ja w czoraj do 02:00 a o 7:20 wstawałem ;/
<adam__lang> to jak ja :-D
<adam__lang> a co do brakującego, zaginionego modułu
<PushUpek> ja wczoraj poszedłem spać o 6.30 a wstałem o 8 ;]
<adam__lang> o to nie zdrowo
<bt4> misiek jes lepszy heh
<PushUpek> i tak już 3 noce z rzędu.... dzisiaj kolejna się zapowiada
<PushUpek> ale co tam, jutro przynajmniej będzie ekonomiczna impreza
<PushUpek> zmiecie mnie po 4 piwach ;]
<bt4> :)
<bt4> i krótka
<PushUpek> ;]
<bt4> za 100 oblatasz jutro he
#ubuntu-pl 2010-11-20
<PushUpek> ;D
<adam__lang> connrate, brak w synaptic, brak w pakiecie iptables, brak w w repo, brak w pakiecie xtables
<bt4> ja dzisiej byłem w barze i oblatałem za 180
<bt4> jebane maszyny
<bt4> maszyna
<PushUpek> hmm znam ten ból, jak idę na bilarda ze znajomym, to 100 w plecy minimum
<adam__lang> łacińskie słow
<adam__lang> znaczy krzywione maszyny
<adam__lang> dosłownie
<adam__lang> :-)
<adam__lang> łacińskie słowo ;-)
<PushUpek> krzywione?:> hmmm ciekawe :D
<adam__lang> sam , było by krzywić
<PushUpek> to ja tu dostaje opieprz za 'wypieprzyć', że przeklinam.... ;D
<bt4> w bilarda brzmi jako tako hehe
<adam__lang> samo,*
<adam__lang> szukam i szukam, chyba znalazłem ptcha na iprables dla tego connrate, się zwie  patch-o-matic-ng-connrate
<adam__lang> patch-a *
<adam__lang> ale kalecze dziś ten język
<adam__lang> :-)
<bt4> adam__lang, jaki sysyem
<adam__lang> Ubuntu 9.10
<bt4> adam__lang, zapomnij
<adam__lang> z aktualnymi repo
<adam__lang> jasna, sprawa mi tam żaden linux nie straszny, tylko który by miał connrate
<adam__lang> to odrazu się przesiadam
<PushUpek> zw, reset
<adam__lang> tak pytam google, i tu piszę, chyba nie macie nic przeciwko
<adam__lang> http://netfilter.org/projects/iptables/downloads.html
<adam__lang> chyba tu będzie ten patch
<bt4> to sprawdz go
<bt4> tylko uważaj
<PushUpek> no i jestem ;]
<adam__lang> testuje, nowe ciekawe możliowści iptables, teraz to widze co to potrafi
<adam__lang> spoko maszyna testowa, officjalnie, dopiero w poniedziałe, zaplikuje konfiguracje, jak się da...
<adam__lang> poniedziałek(
<bt4> ja lece
<PushUpek> miłej nocy
<bt4> pa panowie
<bt4> i panie feministki he
<adam__lang> Hej
<adam__lang> Bad, news, wygląda na to, że pozbyto się connrate, ze źródeł, tylko dlaczego?
<adam__lang> a miałem taki piękny sen, o ustawieniu prędkośc, dowlonie, czy po usłudze, czy po porcie, czy finger, i by możnatak wymieniać i wymieniać...
<adam__lang> thx
<adam__lang> Dzięki za pomoc chłopaki, i feministki :-D
<didek> Hejka warjaty!
<Demorion> save
<Demorion> bry wszystkim
<Demorion> daj mi ktos znak zycia
 * mati75 macha do Demorion
<didek> Demorion,
<Quintasan> Dobry
<Quintasan> Aczkolwiek półmetek mocny wczoraj....dzisiaj był :P
<kklimonda> Quintasan: półmetek?
<Quintasan> kklimonda: no
<Quintasan> a co?
<kklimonda> Quintasan: półmetek czego? :)
<Quintasan> kklimonda: półmetek matury :P
<kklimonda> ah
<Quintasan> JUÅ» ZA ROK MATUUUURA~!
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> kklimonda: następny UDS jest na Węgrzech?
 * Quintasan nie jest pewien czy dobrze napisał
<kklimonda> Quintasan: no jakoś w tamtej okolicy :)
<kklimonda> blisko jednym słowem :)
<Quintasan> No to kozak, bez paszportu i opiekuna i bez wizy
<Quintasan> Nic tylko czekać na sponsoring :P
<PoKrAk> PushUpek: jestes ??
<didek> Matura ssie :/
<PoKrAk> lowlatency u mn ie rewelacja 2 zakładki youtube otwarte i cpu dochodzi dopiero do 98%
<didek> Tak btw ssania, korzystał ktoś kiedyś z cpanela?
<didek> Ja mam konto właśnie na takim quasi-sewerze, tragedia.
<PoKrAk> cpanel mam do zarzadzania domena i nie narzekam
<kklimonda> Quintasan: ano nic tylko czekać :)
<Quintasan> kklimonda: wiesz co, tylko nie będę miał jak się wymigać od kupienia piwa apacheloggerowi :/
<kklimonda> tak się kończy spoufalanie z ludźmi od KDE ;)
<Quintasan> Co nie zmienia faktu, że on mi wisi dwa piwa
<Quintasan> :P
<kklimonda> ech, banda pijaków - nic dziwne, że KDE wygląda jak wygląda :P
<Quintasan> :D
<didek> Ja od 3 dni próbuje mu zaimportować bazę danych i nie idzie ;D
<kklimonda> Quintasan: kurde, ale eatmydata przyspiesza pbuildera..
<Quintasan> kklimonda: co to jest eatmydata? :P
<Quintasan> kklimonda: nazwa nie sugeruje niczego dobrego :P
<kklimonda> Quintasan: no - to biblioteka którą można załadować i która wyłącza fsync () i pochodne.
<Quintasan> nie mam bladego pojęcia co robi fsync()
<kklimonda> Quintasan: upewnia się, że wszystkie dane są bezpiecznie zapisane na dysku.
<Quintasan> a w przypadku pbuildera możemy mieć to w dupie
<kklimonda> Quintasan: dzięki temu dpkg, w wypadku wyłączenia prądu, nie zrobi ci sieczki w systemie.
<kklimonda> Quintasan: ale ta funkcja ma duży koszt, i w przypadku pbuildera, jej użycie nie ma sensu.
<kklimonda> więc możesz skorzystać z tego: http://np237.livejournal.com/29608.html
<kklimonda> dodatkowo jeszcze trzeba doinstalować eatmydata w chroot pbuilderowym na stałe
<kklimonda> inaczej doinstaluje się dopiero na koniec i zysku nie będzie :)
<Quintasan> thx
<Quintasan> kklimonda: ale tego w repozytoriach nie ma chyba
<Quintasan> przynajmniej nie mogę wynaleźć
<kklimonda> jest w nattym tylko
<Quintasan> k
<kklimonda> więc bez dodatkowego kombinowania można tylko nattego przyspieszyć :)
<Quintasan> kklimonda: to wystarczy zainstalować i dodać ten cały preload?
<kklimonda> Quintasan: ja zrobiłem coś w stylu DIST=natty sudoe -E pbuilder --update --extrapackages eatmydata --override-config to add eatmydata to the chroot..
<kklimonda> no i mi się języki pomieszały ;)
<kklimonda> Quintasan: dodatkowo w .pbuilderrc dodajesz tego LD_PRELOAD i powinno styknąć :)
 * PoKrAk wlasnie oglada na youtube filmik w 720p i obciazenie procka mu nie wzrasta ponad 90 %
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: no to raczej marnie chyba, że masz procesor sprzed ładnych paru lat.
<PoKrAk> 2 ghz celeron
<PoKrAk> na potrzeby domowe wystarczy
<PoKrAk> do innych wyzwan jest inny komputer :)
<didek> Na 2ghz marnie działają programy do wyszukiwania dużych liczb pierwszych
<didek> :-(
<PoKrAk> grunt ze udało sie kernela znalezc który tak nie zawala procka
<lotharek> czesc
<Mat_Matan> bry
<DaZ> ja tam nie wiem, ale rzekomo ten flasz sie gpu potrafi wspierać jednak [;
<adam__lang> Witam ponownie.
<adam__lang> Ważne info, moduł connrate iptables
<adam__lang> dzięki niemu możemy w prosty, podzielić prędkość łącza, czy generalnie ucinać pasmo
<adam__lang> nie istnieje w ubuntu
<adam__lang> repozytoriach.
<adam__lang> jedyne, źródło do którego się dokopałem
<adam__lang> to
<adam__lang> http://www.netfilter.org/projects/iptables/downloads.html#iptables-1.3.3
<adam__lang> ta wersja jeszcze posiada moduł connrate
<Nerihsa> ke?
<adam__lang> niestety pozostaje ręczna kompilacja.
<adam__lang> oby zadziałało.
<jacekowski> adam__lang: connrate nie limituje pasma
<adam__lang> tak jak iptable to nie firewall
<adam__lang> to wime
<adam__lang> to wiem
<adam__lang> ale po odpowiedni zestawieniu tablic, i konfiguracj łańcuchów
<lotharek> wiecie moze, jak podmienic ikonki w conkyForecast?
<lotharek> <i skad takowe wziac; jakos nie moge nic znalezc -_->
<jacekowski> adam__lang: nie
<jacekowski> adam__lang: to limitowania pasma sluzy tc
<adam__lang> racja
<adam__lang> ale
<Syngress> HTB packet scheduler
<jacekowski> a connrate jest nieuzywane od lat
<adam__lang> coonrate, to dwie linijki, i ma po sprawie
<jacekowski> to masz limit
<jacekowski> ale to nie podzieli pasma
<adam__lang> jedyne co znalzłem to mandriva 2006, i chyba ją zainstaluje
<jacekowski> iptables -m limit
<jacekowski> to jest modul ktory ma funkcjonalnosci connrate
<adam__lang> ale mnie raczej konkrety interesują
<adam__lang> zajże do manula pod limit
<Kwpolska> adam__lang: lol
<Kwpolska> lotharek: ja widzialem ikonki zrobione fontami
<lotharek> ja widzialem gdzies na forum takie ladne ikonki
<lotharek> ale nie mam pojecia, skad autor je wzial ;-)
<lotharek> te defaultowe sa brzydkie :P
<DaZ> gnom luks
<adam__lang> mhmm
<adam__lang> nonie zabardzo o to mi chodziło
<adam__lang> szczerze limit, w ogle nie załatwia sprawy.
<adam__lang> ale dzięki za podpowiedź
<adam__lang> egh a już myślałem, żedeveloperzy netfilter, troche bardziej analitycznie powinni podchodzić do sprawy
<adam__lang> a tu klopsik
<adam__lang> wywalać przydatny, i łatwy w dodatku w obsłudze i zasosowaniu moduł
<PushUpek> dziń dybry ;]
<adam__lang> A, trochę nadużycie dziś z dym dobry :-D
<adam__lang> a by ich pawie piuro, motyla noga :-)
<adam__lang> piór:-)
<adam__lang> a zmiatam z tąd
<adam__lang> dzięki za pomoc
<adam__lang> :-D
 * PushUpek zastanawia się co by tu zjeść
<niez> witam, po instalacji systemu karta wifi (atheros 5001) dzialala bez problemow, nagle przestala (network manager mowi, ze siec bezprzewodowa wylaczona), byc moze od czasu aktualizacji nie dziala, ale dzisiaj dopiero zauwazylem, jak ja wlaczyc?
<PushUpek> laptop?
<niez> tak, acer aspire one
<PushUpek> a masz ją włączoną?
<niez> iwconfig wlan0 up daje: SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132
<PushUpek> hmmm
<PushUpek> restartowałeś komputer od czasu aktualizacji?
<niez> tak, juz kilka razy
<niez> w "Sterowniki" nic nie ma, lista jest pusta
<PushUpek> dmesg | grep ath
<PushUpek> co daje
<PushUpek> wklej na wklej.org albo coś takiego
<niez> http://wklej.org/id/422648/
<Psotnick> mam ten sam chipset i działa mi od początku :)
<PushUpek> ciekawe
<niez> lsmod | grep ath
<niez> http://wklej.org/id/422649/
<PushUpek> nie ma żadnego błędu
<niez> mi tez dzialala od poczatku
<niez> ale teraz przestala
<Psotnick> aha
<Psotnick> przed chwilą przyszedłem i nie wiedziałem o co chodzi do końca :)
<Psotnick> a mam  pytanie da radę zrobić coś takiego w Compizie jak ma KDE, chodzi mi o ten plugin, że jak przysuwam okno do lewej/prawej mam je na pół ekranu a jak przejadę do góry to mam na cały? Coś takiego jest też w Win7
<niez> dobra, nic, sprobuje odpalic starsze jadro
<niez> i nic, to samo
<niez> moze zamienic ath5k na madwifi?
<Kwpolska> se poszedl.
<PushUpek> wróci ;]
 * KiFka hi
<lotharek> re
<Szatan> ble airborn
<airborn> :>
<Szatan> /server polska.irc.pl /join #error ;p
<winter> re
<Szatan> zimo wy***dalaj! ;p
<winter> :<
<Szatan> winter: kiedy zima w polsce?
<lotharek> ze niby snieg gdzies?
<winter> a ja wim
<winter> niedługo się zacznie
<Szatan> lotharek: na 8k ;) jest śnieg
<winter> ale ja jestem w polsce all the time
<lotharek> podejrzewam, ze na ~2k rowniez ;-)
<winter> hm, nie mogę rebootować z menu gnome
<winter> wylogowuje mnie tylko
<winter> life is brutal
<winter> and full of zasackass
<lotharek> mi gdzies wcielo domyslny przycisk
<winter> sometimes kopas w dupas
<lotharek> ten z panelowej listy sux, nie rozwija sie ;-)
<winter> naszczęście jest konsola
<lotharek> :)
<winter> s/naszczęście/na\ szczęście/
<Nerihsa> xbox czy ps3
<winter> ps3
<winter> chociarzby dlatego że nie jest od m$ i ma blue ray
<winter> gry też niczego sobie
<Nerihsa> s/chociarzby/chociazby
<winter> nu
<winter> przydałby się słownik w irssi
<winter> dupiasta dyslekcja
<lotharek> dysleksja*
<winter> dysleksja
<lotharek> :)
<lotharek> aspella nie da sie podpiac?
<winter> pewnie się by dało z jakimś tam skryptem w perlu
<winter> ale ja nie znam perla
<desperos> Witam. kupiłem karte sieciowa tl-wn422g i niestety nie moge sobie poradzic z instalacja
<desperos> bardzo prosze o pomoc
<lotharek> pierwszy wynik z google
<lotharek> obczaj
<lotharek> (winter :) )
<winter> http://www.eckrall.co.uk/?page_id=55
<lotharek> gotowy skrypt ;)
<winter> no no
<lotharek> desperos: szukales na forum?
<lotharek> bo ja widze watek, w ktorym jest rozwiazanie Twojego problemu
<desperos> szukalem ale przez google mozesz podac bezposredni link
<lotharek> http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?t=113575
<desperos> troche sie gubie jeszcze w linuksie
<desperos> dzieki
<winter> lotharek: na tym serwerze nie mam roota także spella nie będzie
<winter> brb
<niez> probowalem juz chyba wszystkiego, wifi dalej nie dziala
<lotharek> ponowie pytanie - podmienial ktos ikonki w conkyForecast? :)
<Mat_Matan> bry
<dawiss> hi, mam taki problemik i nie moge sobie z nim poradzic
<dawiss> Wyświetl same nazwy plików z katalogu domowego użytkownika, posortowane od największego do najmniejszego - nie wiem jak wykonac to polecenie
<dawiss> ktos moze pomoc
<dawiss> ?
<Enlik> ~ = katalog domowy, resztę powie man ls :P
<desperos> no robie wszystko tak ja jest opisane i jak instaluje compat-wirless wyskakuje mi blad
<desperos> http://yfrog.com/3zzrzutekranuyj
<Enlik> http://www.digipedia.pl/man/doc/view/ls.1/ tutaj nawet po polsku
<dawiss> a tego sie sortem nie robi?
<Kwpolska> dawiss: jakis idiota pisal ten kod i ma bledy.
<Enlik> Można wyśw. wg rozmiaru, samo się posortuje, a potem wyciąć niepotrzebne informacje
<Enlik> Nawet nic nie trzeba wycinać w sumie ;p
<dawiss> tj. wpisuje ls -S, ale sortuje tak samo jak samo ls
<desperos> kurde nie mam pojecia o co biega z tym bledem
<desperos> moze ktos pomuv
<Enlik> dawiss: niemożliwe
<dawiss> jak babcie kocham
<Enlik> :)
<Enlik> Może ls przez przypadek bez -S pokazuje już posortowane
<Enlik> -l można sprawdzić
<dawiss> u mnie po wpisaniu
<dawiss> ls i ls -S wynik jest identyczny
<dawiss> po wpisaniu ls -l mam taka liste
<dawiss> ktora jest w tej samej kolejnosci co ls -S
<dawiss> i ls
<Kwpolska> dawiss: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/293918/
<Mat_Matan> mati75: siemka miszczu, mixujesz remix?
<Enlik> dawiss: daj ls -lS i spr. czy już nie jest przez przypadek posort.
<Enlik> Tfu.
<Enlik> ls -l
<dawiss> Kwpolska: tak to u mnie wyglada
<Enlik> Bo tak się mogło zdarzyć (nie wiem jaka jest domyslna kolejnosc - być może inody)
<dawiss> chyba jest juz posortowane ;)
<Enlik> dawiss: a może masz aliasa?
<Enlik> /bin/ls spróbuj
<dawiss> aliasa
<dawiss> ?
<Enlik> Tak, np. alias ls="ls -S" dałoby ten efekt
<dawiss> wydaje mi sie ze tak jest
<dawiss> bo robiac ls -1S
<Enlik> /bin/ls try, jak pisalem
<dawiss> to tez dziala
<dawiss> tak samo
<dawiss> dzieki za pomoc ;)
<mati75> re
<mati75> Mat_Matan: ja już mam dawno gotowy
<Mat_Matan> mati75: wowowo, zapodasz linka do swego dzieła?
<Enlik> dawiss: se posprawdzaj na innym katalogu czy coś
<mati75> Mat_Matan: nie upnąłem jeszcze
<Mat_Matan> mati75: ołkej
<Enlik> desperos: brakuje pliku average.h, nie masz go gdzieś w tych źródłach?
<dawiss> tyle ze z tego co zauwazylem to sortuje alfabetycznie
<Enlik> Bez przełącznika nie powinno
<Enlik> B:
<Enlik> A nie, sorry
<Mat_Matan1> Q2... faze skradli :/
<desperos> Enlik: no nie widze go tam nigdzie skad moge go wziąść
<Enlik> desperos: „wziąć” ;] zaraz Ci upnę - ale nie gwarantuję, że to to
<Enlik> http://www.sabayon.org/pastie/5095 zapisz w odpowiednim katalogu linux/average.h
<dawiss> mam jeszcze jedno zadanko, ktorego nie potrafie zrobic ;)
<dawiss> # Zapisz w pliku niedostepne.txt listę folderów, których nie może przeszukać polecenie find / -name test .
<desperos> Enlik: dzięki
<Enlik> =]
<Kwpolska> dawiss: zadania? a skad je masz, tak btw?
<Mat_Matan> mati75: ja u siebie nie mogę nic zrobić teraz z mixem :/ słaby net jak h0y
<dawiss> mam 24 zadania na lab wykonac ;)
<dawiss> zostaly mi te 2
<dawiss> tj. juz 1
<Kwpolska> dawiss: polecenie zle
<Kwpolska> dawiss: no chyba ze kropka nie jest jego czescia
<dawiss> nie jest
<Enlik> dawiss: to ze złe to jedno, co do rozw., wyglada na to że find zapisuje info o błędach do standardowego wyjścia błędów (standard error), trza to przekierować do pliku i włala
<dawiss> czyms takim ">>" ?
<Kwpolska> dawiss: 2>
<Enlik> Plus minus
<Kwpolska> dawiss: find / -name test 2> niedostepne.txt
<dawiss> thx
<mati75> Mat_Matan: mnie lekko upload wkurza
<Kwpolska> dawiss: pokaz cala reszte
<dawiss> zadan?
<Mat_Matan> mati75: a ja mam mistrzowski DL :P 15KB/s
<mati75> o fuck
<didek> A ja mam taki że import bazy danych w gz.gz szlag trafia do phpmysql
<Mat_Matan> fuck energa
<Kwpolska> dawiss: tak
<Kwpolska> didek: rozpakuj do jednego lub 0 .gz
<didek> I tak i tak nie sziala
<didek> Jeszcze sproboje sam plik sql
<didek> Ale pewnie nie pojdzie
<desperos> Enlik: dalej bledy In file included from /home/desperos/compat-wireless-2010-11-19/net/mac80211/ieee80211_i.h:30,
<desperos>                  from /home/desperos/compat-wireless-2010-11-19/net/mac80211/main.c:27:
<desperos> /home/desperos/compat-wireless-2010-11-19/net/mac80211/sta_info.h:296: error: field ‘avg_signal’ has incomplete type
<lotharek> kojarzycie jakas aplikacje obslugujaca multiboxa?
<lotharek> (orangowego)
<Enlik> desperos: jeśli nie narzeka już na plik average.h, to nie wiem
<Enlik> lotharek: Opera, Firefox itp.
<Kwpolska> lotharek: multibox to przeciez webapp
<Enlik> Kwpolska: rly
<dawiss> Kwpolska wrzuce na jakies wklej
<Enlik> Jeśli u mean konkretnie pocztę, to dowolny klient pocztowy powinien działać
<Kwpolska> lotharek: supportuja go wszystkie browserki poza ie
<Kwpolska> Enlik: s/powinien dzialc/dziala/
<Kwpolska> dawiss: to dawaj
<desperos> a moze miec na to wplyw ze mam ubuntu remix
<Kwpolska> desperos: szukaj innych sterownikow albo http://wiki.debian.org/WiFi
<Kwpolska> desperos: nie
<Kwpolska> desperos: pokaz lsusb i lspci
<dawiss> dzieki za pomoc, lece do domu
<dawiss> cya
<desperos> desperos@desperos-laptop:~/compat-wireless-2010-11-19$ lsusb
<desperos> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<desperos> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<desperos> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<desperos> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<desperos> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0cf3:1006 Atheros Communications, Inc.
<desperos> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0bdb:190a Ericsson Business Mobile Networks BV
<desperos> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0402:9665 ALi Corp.
<desperos> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<desperos> desperos@desperos-laptop:~/compat-wireless-2010-11-19$ lsusb
<desperos> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<desperos> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<desperos> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<desperos> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<desperos> Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0cf3:1006 Atheros Communications, Inc.
<desperos> Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0bdb:190a Ericsson Business Mobile Networks BV
<desperos> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0402:9665 ALi Corp.
<desperos> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<Enlik> o.O
<Enlik> desperos: używaj wklej.org
<Kwpolska> desperos: 1st of, lspci tez daj. 2nd of, zanim dasz, to wyjdz stadc i nigdy tu nie wracaj
<desperos> ok srr
<desperos> http://wklej.org/id/422797/
<Syngress> ziew
<KiFka> desperos, tu sie nie wkleja
<Syngress> oj nie wiedział chłopak
<desperos> sory teraz juz bede wiedzial
<lotharek> Kwpolska: chodzilo mi o cos != browser :)
<lotharek> chcialbym tylko smsy przez to wysylac
<Kwpolska> lotharek: jak nie browser to przegladarka.
<marcin_> Cze¶æ.
<Kwpolska> marcin_: Привет.
<dexter000> witam
<Kwpolska> desperos: Привет.
<dexter000> wiecie jak mozna limitowac miesieczny transfer danych w nginx albo lighttpd? apache odpada-zbyt duże obciążenie generuje
<marcin_> Kwpolska: ;]
<Kwpolska> dexter000: googlami
<marcin_> Kwpolska: Nawet nie wiedzia³em, ¿e moje irssi potrafi cyrilic±.
<KiFka> marcin_, krzaczysz...
<marcin_> KiFka: W iso.
<marcin_> KiFka: Tu siê iso nie stosuje?
<KiFka> nie
<KiFka> czytaj topic
<marcin_> Zbocznie z ircnetu, sorry.
<Kwpolska> marcin_: utf-8
<Kwpolska> dexter000: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=monthly+bandwidth+limiting+nginx&l=1
<KiFka> marcin_, i sie jeszcze przyznajesz....
<KiFka> ja bym sie wstydzila ;)
<Kwpolska> dexter000: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=monthly+bandwidth+limiting+nginx- link poprawiony
<marcin_> KiFka: No a co mam sie nie przyznawac jak z niewiedzy grzesze a nie z rozmyslem...
<Kwpolska> bez kreski po nginx, ale... fsck it.
<desperos> и привет и как моя проблема
<Kwpolska> KiFka: powinniscie przeniesc info o wuteefie ósym tak zeby bylo widac w terminalu 80x24
<Kwpolska> `translate ru pl и привет и как моя проблема
<Przekliniak> Kwpolska: i witam i jak mój problem
<Kwpolska> desperos: tabfail
<Kwpolska> desperos: табфаил jak chcesz po rusku
<KiFka> was soll das hier .... wollen wir jetzt alle fremdesprachen hier tippen?
<Kwpolska> `tr de pl wollen wir jetzt alle fremdesprachen hier tippen?
<KiFka> dobra ide do sasadki
<KiFka> nie rozrabiajcie za bardzo
<Kwpolska> `translate de pl wollen wir jetzt alle fremdesprachen hier tippen?
<Przekliniak> Kwpolska: Teraz chcemy wykorzystać wszystkie języki obce tutaj?
<Kwpolska> przyzwyczajenie w kwbota.
<KiFka> i tak zle przetlumaczy...
<KiFka> ale nie wazne
<KiFka> bbl
<desperos> kwpolska: tabfail? co to oznacza?
<Kwpolska> desperos: wpisz Kw, wcisnij tab i zobacz co sie stanie
<Enlik> Że mu się <tab> zepsuł
<Enlik> ;o
<marcin_> jaźń - krzaki czy polskie diaktryczne?
<Kwpolska> marcin_: mi nie krzaczyles
<marcin_> kurde
<desperos> Kwpolska, o dzieki
<desperos> Kwpolska, a moze cos odnosnie mojego problem z sieciowka
<Kwpolska> desperos: kup se lepsza.
<Kwpolska> [solved]
<marcin_> ;D
<marcin_> desperos: Ty pomocy na ircu szukasz? ;]
<julek> desperos: i oczekujesz jej od Kwpolska?:)
<julek> to znany troll;)
<desperos> marcin_, no szukam na ircu google mi nie pomoglo
<Szatan> julek: raczej chytry i inteligentny ;p
<Szatan> If Windows is so user-friendly, then why do you need a 678-page manual?
<Kwpolska> Szatan: panom z M$ sie nudzilo, dlatego se napisali
<jacekowski> linux ma jeszcze wiekszego manuala
<marcin_> O, statsy macie. Zobaczymy kto tu taki gaduła. ;D
<desperos> nie mam pojecia dlacego nie moze sie zainstalowac compat-wireless
<Enlik> jacekowski: Linux ma manuala?
<Nerihsa> man man
<Enlik> Ee, chyba że
<Kwpolska> desperos: bo jakis analfabeta go pisal
<Enlik> Hmm, Linux ma /usr/src/*/Documentation/*
<Szatan> Kwpolska: emerge games-misc/fortune-mod-all :)
<Kwpolska> Szatan: nie mam gentoo. a fortunki posiadam i zbieram
<desperos> Kwpolska, myslisz ze to tylko problem literowek w kodzie
<Kwpolska> desperos: nie literowek, a okropnego kodu we wlasnej osobie
<Szatan> Kwpolska: Poczytaj ebuildy :P
<Kwpolska> Q: How many Microsoft tech writers does it take to change a lightbulb?
<Kwpolska> A: Twelve.  One to work the bulb, and eleven to write a 1,123 page guide to changing lightbulbs ("Learn Lightbulb Management in 21 Days").
<Cent> czesc
<DaZ> sup.
<Szycha> panowie, jak sie nazywala graficzna nakladka na apta w gtk?
<Szatan> Szycha: synaptic?
<Szycha> o, danke
<Szatan> emerge -s synaptic ;)
<Kwpolska> Szatan: pacman -S synaptic
<Kwpolska> Szatan: albo clyde synaptic, albo yaourt synaptic, jak kto woli
<Szycha> packer -S synaptic
<Nerihsa> cd synaptic; ./configure && make && sudo rm -rf /*
<winter> :-D
<Szycha> ta
<Szatan> Kwpolska: PKG_ADD -A synaptic on fbsd :)
<winter> trolle
<Szatan> winter: zrób aby jutro było -40 st C
<winter> nie każda zima sroga :-D
<Szatan> http://www.joemonster.org/filmy/28169/Wyjscie_awaryjne_w_autobusie
<winter> wintermute
<BlessJah> `seen webnull
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: webnull was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 20 hours, 34 minutes, and 0 seconds ago: * webnull spada
<marcin_> No w tym tygodniu chyba pojadę zimówki założyć.
<Szatan> `seen webnull_
<Przekliniak> Szatan: webnull_ was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 21 hours, 2 minutes, and 46 seconds ago: <webnull_> ąęźćśłóń
<foreste> !seen webnull
<foreste> ;P
 * KiFka hi
<lotharek> cześć
<Syngress> bry
<kamil> siema
<kamil> w jakim repo jest rar i unrar?
<winter> w domyślnym
<kamil> nic nie szperalem
<kamil> a apt mi ich nie znalazl
<kamil> tzn mam debiana
<KiFka> pffff
<kamil> kij, sciagne se z ubuntu packages
<Enlik> non-free zgaduję
<kamil> kurde - jest na ubuntu packages, ale akurat nie dziala
<kamil> :D
<KiFka> Enlik, jasne ze non free
<kamil> nom, to by bylo logiczne
<kamil> cholerne zalozenia debiana
<kamil> 100% free
<KiFka> ja tam wole moc se archiwum rozpakowac
<kamil> zaraz ustawie nowe repo
<kamil> hm.. post z 2007:D moze jeszcze jest
<Torrentow> :>
<kamil> dobra, jak patrze na adres, to bedzie smigac
<kamil> ;)
<Enlik> Co w tym złego, skoro repo se można dodać...
<Enlik> A non-free to nie jest jakieś zewnętzne coś, IMO, typu PPA
<kamil> zle jest to, ze musze sobie to ustawic
<kamil> ale nie bede plakal
<Enlik> Bąć męszczyznom
<Enlik> Idź przez trudności
<kamil> tak jest:D
<kamil> uwaga: wielki test
<kamil> instaluje sie
<kamil> ;)
<kamil> wlasie odkrylem, ze z gnome zainstalowal mi sie nawet program do edycji sources.list
<Enlik> „Źródła oprogramowania”?
<kamil> nom
<Enlik> Dobry program, ale i tak newbiesow sie czesto do konsoli odsyla (no szybciej...), gdzie wpisujo i nie wiedzo co
<kamil> jak nazywa sie zoptymalizowana wersja gnoma?
<jacekowski> nie ma takiej
<kamil> gnome-core
<swistak35> rofl
<winter> :>
<kamil> przynajmniej takie cos jest na plytce z debianem
<winter>  22:17:27 up 72 days, 17:22,  2 users,  load average: 0.03, 0.11, 0.25
<swistak35> to nie jest zoptymalizowana wersja gnome, tylko po prostu gnome "bazowy"
<kamil> no moze zle sie wyrazilem
<swistak35> no, bardzo źle : S
<kamil> ;p
<pechowiec> o/
<swistak35> pechowiec: o/
<lukasz13131> siema
<winter> ema
<lukasz13131> mam malutki problem
<winter> przykro mi
<winter> :<
<Nerihsa> oho
<lukasz13131> przed zainstalowaniem kernela tego e X t mogłem regulować jasność (aplet jasności ale i tak nie działał) a teraz w zale nie mogę
<winter> :<
<lukasz13131> "nie można uzyskać jasności panelu laptopa
<Nerihsa> apletem? a klawiszami funkcyjnymi mozesz?
<lukasz13131> nie
<lukasz13131> nie działają
<lukasz13131> tzn. chyba nie są przypisane
<pechowiec> taki problem mam... proboje odpalic kamerke internetowa firm apollo(co to jest?) ac905 i pokompilowałem chyba wszystko co trzeba. jak sprawdzic czy jest obraz z kamerki?
<pechowiec> cheese/webkam odpada bo mi ppociagnie całe gnome/kde
<lukasz13131> sprawdź w cheese :D
<lukasz13131> oo
<lukasz13131> hmm...
<lukasz13131> ale że co zrobi?
<pechowiec> bedzie chciało mi zainstalować gnome
<Nerihsa> pechowiec: mencoder/mplayer
<pechowiec> hm....
<lukasz13131> wiem co
<Nerihsa> mencoder tv:// -tv device=/dev/video1:noaudio -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mjpeg -oac copy -fps 5 -o kamera.avi -v
<winter> :<
<lukasz13131> jest jeszczse jeden sposób
<lukasz13131> przez flasha
<Nerihsa> lukasz13131: a to jest jakis egzotyczny/tstowy kernel?
<lukasz13131> adobe flash znasz?
<lukasz13131> program do otwierania filmów na yt w przeglądarkach itp.
<pechowiec> lukasz13131: powiedzmy ze moge poznac :>
<lukasz13131> chyba jest tez inny sposób
<swistak35> pechowiec: w vlc/mplayerze kiedyś odpalałem, ale jaki ja tam adres wpisywałem to ni cholery nie pamiętam : <
<lukasz13131> sprawdź czy ci skype wykryje :D
<swistak35> lukasz13131: nie
<swistak35> często kamerka działa normalnie, ale nie ze skypem
<lukasz13131> hmm... to co by tu zrobić z tym
<pechowiec> Nerihsa: http://wklej.org/id/423076/ :(
<barnex> swistak35: mi częściej działała w cheese niż skajpie
<pechowiec> skype mam w masked i nie wiem czy ja go tam dałem czy nie :>
<barnex> swistak35: znaczy odwrotnie, częściej w skajpie
<barnex> :o
<swistak35> a
<Enlik> pechowiec: jeśli używasz Ubuntu, apt-get install --no-install-recommends cheese → też będzie chciało „pół GNOME” zainst.?
<pechowiec> pozatym skype jest podejrzany... nie ufam mu
<swistak35> ale omijając cheese, jeśli w vlc/mplayerze nie działa to nigdzie nie zadziała : P
<Enlik> 22:38 < pechowiec> skype mam w masked
<pechowiec> Enlik: gentoo uzywam
<Enlik> Aha, oK :)
<swistak35> pechowiec: ew. za pomysłem lukasz13131 możesz spróbować w ekidze - u mnie działa idealnie, za to ofc w skype sie sypie
<pechowiec> ekiga?
<pechowiec> hm..
<lukasz13131> ekid
<pechowiec> nie mam takiej paczki 0.0
<lukasz13131> :D
<lukasz13131> swistak a jaki sys?
<pechowiec> patrzał ktoś w ten link co wklejiłem?
<swistak35> pechowiec: mam
<swistak35> w vlc
<Nerihsa> pechowiec: nom, pokombinuj z parametrami
<pechowiec> Nerihsa: którymi?
<Nerihsa> np. wywal -fps 5 tudziez np. -ovc copy zrob
<lukasz13131> nerihisa połącz się z pechowcem przez vnc i mu zrób :D
<lukasz13131> *Nerihsa
<swistak35> otwórz -> urządzenie przechwytywania; na górze "Video for Linux", i nazwa urządzenia obrazu -> /dev/videoX; u mnie video0 jest
<swistak35> lukasz13131: debian
<lukasz13131> co?
<swistak35> [22:41:35] < lukasz13131> swistak a jaki sys?
<lukasz13131> aa
<swistak35> pechowiec: tylko może będzie trzeba dorzucić jakąś paczkę video4linux czy coś takiego
<Nerihsa> o wlasnie, masz tam flage v4l i/lub v4l2?
<pechowiec> Nerisha mam w use
<swistak35> v4l:///dev/video0
<swistak35> taki spróbuj
<lukasz13131> wie może ktos jak poprzypisywac formaty (np. .png żeby się otwierały w przeglądarce plików? bo mi się otwierają w exploreże wine lub w firegoxie
<swistak35> lukasz13131: rozszerzenia*
<swistak35> formatów raczej się nie da
<swistak35> chyba.
<lukasz13131> to co ty :D
<lukasz13131> rozszeżena
<swistak35> u mnie mam pod ppm
<swistak35> "otwórz za pomocą" i mam do wyboru "zawsze używaj do otwierania tego typu plików" czy coś takiego
<swistak35> ale to w thunarze
<lukasz13131> nie dziala
<swistak35> : S
<Enlik> Tu trzeba PPM, właściwosci, otwieranie za pomocą
<lukasz13131> dzięki zadzialalo (zobacze na jak długo)
<lukasz13131> a i jak ustawić zaufanie do skrótu?
<lukasz13131> już rozwiązałem
<Enlik> „zaufanie do skrótu” wtf
<swistak35> o0
<pechowiec> musisz z nim dużo rozmawiać aż zacznie ci się zwierzać :>
<lukasz13131> aktywator
<pechowiec> margh nie działa mi to ustrojstwo
<lukasz13131> plik .desktop
<lukasz13131> :D
<lukasz13131> trzeba zaznaczyć w właściwości>uprawnienia>zezwolenie na wykonanie pliku jako programu
<aso824> Wczoraj mi ktoś polecił aby walnać zamiast network-managera dla D-Link DWL-G520+, wicd. Kłopot że wicd nie widzi tej karty.
<lukasz13131> wicd?
<lukasz13131> pogoogluje :D
<aso824> no szperałem, nie wiem kto mi to wczoraj polecił - ale w efekcie nie mam żadnego managera i z windy stukam, bo nawet blueconnect nie działa...
<swistak35> aso824: a pod rootem działa?
<aso824> swistak35: mam się na roota zalogowac?
<swistak35> nie, odpalić sudo wicd
<pechowiec> aso824: apt-get install network-manager i bedziesz miał to stare
<swistak35> jeśli korzystasz z ubuntu
<pechowiec> a jak nie masz wogóle neta to ściąg paczke i dpkg -i paczka.deb jako root ofc
<aso824> pechowiec: bez neta? nie no wiem że moge paczki pobrac ale to lekki problem jednak :P
<aso824> z sudo wicd zaraz sproboje, jak nie ruszy to co?
<swistak35> jak nie wykrywa sprzętu, pierwsza zasada -> sprawdź czy rootowi wykrywa
<aso824> pod lspci wykrywa
<swistak35> to nieważne
<pechowiec> jak rootowi nie wykrywa to rzuć to wszystko w cholere i idź z kumplem na piwo :>
 * pechowiec hides
<swistak35> pechowiec++ : P
<aso824> na razie rzucilem wszystko i jestem na windzie
<aso824> no dobra wbije jak sie nie uda, jak sie uda moze też wbije :P
<pechowiec> PoKrAk: ping
<lukasz13131> :D
<pechowiec> kompiluje vlc bez qt ciekawe co z tego powstanie
<lukasz13131> hehe jak instalowałem wicd to bylo menu jak w dosie :D
<pechowiec> ?
<swistak35> o ncurses mu chodzi pewnie
<pechowiec> old curses :>
<swistak35> lukasz13131: raczej nie doinstalowałeś paczki wicd-gtk
<swistak35> bo ona dodatkowa jest : P
<lukasz13131> ale w instalacji mi o coś pytalo
<lukasz13131> teraz mam graficzny bez tej paczki gtk
<Born-To-Frag> witam, ludziska z innego kanału wspomnieli że staremu wyjadaczowi amigi ubuntu będzie najprostrzą dystrybucją
<Born-To-Frag> nie znam się zbytnio na linuksach, ale czy nie będzie problemu z grafiką? ponoć kiedyś ajkieś problemy były, nie wiem jak teraz się to dzieje
<Born-To-Frag> mam nvidię fx5200
<pechowiec> hm... mam to vlc ale bez gui jakis pomysł na skłądnie żeby tą zasraną kamerke odpalić
<pechowiec> Born-To-Frag: nie powinno być
<swistak35> pechowiec: jak klikasz ppm to też nie ma?
<pechowiec> swistak35: ppm? ja mam vlc bez gui
<pechowiec> w sensie qt/gtk
<swistak35> no tak, ale gdzieś musisz obraz widzieć, nie odpala się czysty ekranik?
<swistak35> ja tak mam, i jak na nim klikam ppm to mam menu
<pechowiec> nie mam menu
<swistak35> raptop% vlc v4l:///dev/video0
<swistak35> u mnie tak działa
<Born-To-Frag> pechowiec: dzięki
<swistak35> tylko sprawdź czy masz tą paczkę czy coś video4linux
<pechowiec> [0x9b2d6d4] v4l2 access error: device does not support mmap i/o
<pechowiec>  o0
<Born-To-Frag> widzę że sporo tych wersji jest, i jakieś "remiksy" które to polecacie brać, mówcie jak dla lamy
<pechowiec> Born-To-Frag: ?
<Born-To-Frag> nie wiem którą wersję pobierać, ja całe życie na amidze pracuję, czasem na PC windowsa widzę, ale oszczędności trzeba zrobić więc linuksa potrzebuję
<barnex> Born-To-Frag: obejrzyj sobie screenshoty z różnych wersji, bo różnią się głównie środowiskiem graficznym (xubuntu jest lżejsze, ubuntu i kubuntu to z tego co wiem kwestia gustu)
<barnex> remiksy do konkretnych celów: obróbka dźwięku, na netbooki itp, więc jeżeli nie wiesz że potrzebujesz, to raczej nie potrzebujesz
<swistak35> kubuntu jest jednak trochę cięższe od ubuntu
<swistak35> w każdym razie kiedyś było
<Born-To-Frag> z ubuntu nie wiem co ściągnąć (który numer) bo widzę że jakieś "polski remix" jest i oficjalne wersje
<Tyczek> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<barnex> no ja kde ostatnio widziałem 3-4 lata temu, słyszałem że od tego czasu się zrobili podobni pod względem wydajności, ale z drugiej ręki
<barnex> Born-To-Frag: a chcesz używać, czy tylko popatrzeć?
<lukasz13131> dobra ja lecę
<lukasz13131> narka
<Born-To-Frag> barnex: używać
<barnex> generalnie są teraz dwie wersje, 10.10 i 10.4, 10.4 to LTS, czyli long term support - będą wydawać na nią poprawki 3 lata o ile pamiętam
<Born-To-Frag> coś tam kupiłem jakiegoś laptopa, nie chcę żeby mi sie tam wieszało z kilkoma aplikacjami
<barnex> 10.10 to nówka sztuka z zeszłego miesiąca, nie ma tam raczej błędów za bardzo i chyba będą wspierać 18 m-cy, generalnie nowsze rzeczy
<barnex> wieszać się raczej żadne nie będzie
<barnex> 10.10 z tego co wiem z pudełka obsługuje touch screeny
<Born-To-Frag> no ja touch screena nie mam w tym sprzęcie
<barnex> raczej żadne się nie będzie wieszać
<Born-To-Frag> to sobie może te z dłuższym wsparciem wezmę
<barnex> w razie jakby Ci sprzęt niedomagał,  to przerobenie xubuntu/ubuntu/kubuntu na xubuntu/ubuntu/kubuntu to nic trudnego
<Born-To-Frag> a brać jakiego to, "polski remix" czy oficialny
<barnex> nie miałem nic wspólnego z polskim remiksem, więc się nie mogę wypowiedzieć
<pechowiec> swistak35: i dupa...
<barnex> ja generalnie używam po angielsku, bo tłumaczenie większości aplikacji niby jest
<barnex> ale większość tych terminów komputerowych jest średnio imho przetłumaczalna
<pechowiec> Born-To-Frag: polska wersja ma pare innych pakietów i domyślnie wgrane tłumaczenie AFAIR
<barnex> no i jak coś nie będzie działać, to łatwiej Ci będzie wygooglać znając angielską nazwę
<barnex> ale w remiksie też pewnie możesz ustawić angielską wersję językową
<Born-To-Frag> barnex: mi tak, ale córce jeszcze nie
<barnex> no ok, wersje językowe chyba można nawet per user wybierać przy logowaniu
<barnex> ale to będziesz musiał sprawdzić.
<swistak35> pechowiec: a cholera wie
<pechowiec> swistak35: zawsze kupia noname jakis i wkurzaj sie czlowieku
<Born-To-Frag> a poza językiem czymś bardziej się oba różnią? czy tylko programami jakie się będzie miało zaraz po instalacji
<barnex> tapetą z tego co widzę
<swistak35> Born-To-Frag: niczym istotnym
<swistak35> tak jak mówisz, programami, może jakiś inny theme wrzucili
<swistak35> i pewnie domyślny język jest polski, a nie angielski
<Born-To-Frag> wezmę ten polski, nie zmam się na linuksie bardzo, nie wiem nawet jak się tam programy instaluje, ale wezmę i zobaczę
<Born-To-Frag> dzięki wszystkim za pomoc
<barnex> Born-To-Frag: instaluje się raczej łatwo
<barnex> wybierasz z listy dostępnych program i klikasz zainstaluj
<barnex> gorzej, jak nie ma go na liście dostępnych :>
<barnex> no ok, powodzenia.
<PoKrAk> oki jestem z powrotem
 * PoKrAk sie grzecznie pyta czego
<Syngress> PoKrAk: idź spać ! :D
<PoKrAk> heh nie moge niedopity jestem
<PoKrAk> qna jakas gre z mini mini mi sciagl\i zainstalowalem
<PoKrAk> a w menu jest tylko unistall
<webnull> `seen webnull
<Przekliniak> webnull: webnull was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 1 day, 1 hour, 47 minutes, and 29 seconds ago: * webnull spada
<webnull> `seen webnull_
<Przekliniak> webnull: webnull_ was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 1 day, 2 hours, 16 minutes, and 12 seconds ago: <webnull_> ąęźćśłóń
<PoKrAk> szukmamy teraz tego badziewia :/
<webnull> `seen torrentow
<Przekliniak> webnull: torrentow was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 2 hours, 1 minute, and 56 seconds ago: <Torrentow> :>
<Syngress> uuuuUUu straszny stan - zawsze kończy się alk kiedy pojawia się taneczny krok , jak to jest :-/
<Szatan> webnull: tutaj :)
<webnull> :D
<PoKrAk> qna w katalogu wine jest tyz unistall doh
<PoKrAk> alk jest tyz
<PoKrAk> ale za barzdo boje sie zabojczego spojrznia
<webnull> make: *** [ext/fileinfo/libmagic/apprentice.lo] Error 1
<webnull> virtual memory exhausted: Cannot allocate memory
<webnull> Szatan: poradź coś na Gentoo :>
<PoKrAk> wrrrr instalował ktos na wine badziewia z mini mini
<dweller> webnull: wywal je ;>
<PoKrAk> mam tylko unistall a gownianej gry
<webnull> Szatan: virtual memory          (kbytes, -v) unlimited
<Szatan> webnull: po ciszy wyborczej :P
<PoKrAk> ktora jest kwestia zyci i smierci dla starszego ogra ni ma
<jacekowski> webnull: overcommit wylaczony?
<webnull> jacekowski: tzn? :D
<jacekowski> overcommit pamieci masz wylaczony
<webnull> to coś po stronie wirtualizacji?
<jacekowski> albo zlimitowany
<jacekowski> cat /proc/sys/vm/overcommit_memory
<webnull> jacekowski: 0
<webnull> to VPS.
<jacekowski> daj tam 1
<webnull> echo "1" > /proc/sys/vm/overcommit_memory
<webnull> -bash: /proc/sys/vm/overcommit_memory: Permission denied
<jacekowski> to dupa
<jacekowski> whoami
<webnull> whoami -> root
<jacekowski> to masz problem
<Enlik> Może echo -n 1 > … ?
<jacekowski> ni
<jacekowski> to nie pomoze
<webnull> Enlik: żadna różnica
<webnull> chodzi o uprawnienia...
<jacekowski> co to za hostink jest?
<webnull> pipni.cz
<jacekowski> to darmowe?
<webnull> ta
<Enlik> No być mo że, inaczej by było że zły argument
<webnull> przez to muszę z Gentoo przejść na Slackware ;<
<webnull> bo Gentoo nie wysypuje przy aktualizacji/instalacji pakietów niektórych
<webnull> z błędem typu "out-of-memory" choć pamięci starcza...
<qermit> smutne
<webnull> nie -> się*
<webnull> ehh... termit :>
#ubuntu-pl 2010-11-21
<airborn> zna ktoś coś, co jest wstanie odczytywać alfabet fonetyczny?
<dweller> tzn?
<Szatan> a be we gie je jo że ze i ikratkoje itd.
<dweller> coś jak google w androidzie ma? :>
<airborn> dweller, nie wiem niestety co ma android ;/
<airborn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPA
<airborn> ale zadowole się kimś kto wie jak wymawiać /ˈdʒeɪsən/
<airborn> albo ogólnie kogoś kto wie jaka jest prawidłowa wymowa JSON
<Syngress> J.Angielski ? - dżejson (tylko tak jesteś to w stanie wypowiedzieć).
<barnex> alfabet fonetyczny to raczej alfa bravo charlie
<Syngress> Uuuuuuu
<airborn> wg polskiej wiki oba są fonetyczne http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alfabet_fonetyczny_ICAO
<airborn> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mi%C4%99dzynarodowy_alfabet_fonetyczny
<barnex> no cóż
<airborn> chociaż nie wiem co fonetycznego w bravo chalie
<barnex> ICAO jest łatwiejszy :>
<airborn> fakt :p
<Syngress> o co kaman z tym fonetycznym alfabetem ?
<PushUpek> a co z nim nie tak?:P
<Syngress> nie, ogólnie co to to ?
<PushUpek> zapis wymowy?
<Syngress> B piszesz BEEEEE ? :>
<Syngress> BEEEZYYYPPIIIEEECZNIIIKKK :)
<PushUpek> nie wiem, kiedyś anglistka mnie tego chciała nauczyć ;P
<PushUpek> JEEEEEBUUUTTTTNIIIK :P
<airborn> Syngress, to to co teraz heyah w reklamie puszcza
<airborn> próba wytlumaczenia innym różnic pomiędzy the a de
<airborn> ;)
<Syngress> o - niestety nie oglądam reklam :( a szkoda - z telewizji wybieram jedynie POLSKIE SERIALE :>
<barnex> tylko żeby się nauczyć tego alfabetu
<airborn> czy tam Through - Sru
<barnex> trzeba najpierw znać różnicę pomiędzy wszystkimi odmianami de :P
<airborn> Syngress, Through - Sru
<airborn> ups, miało być http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wvu-A1JEIrw
<PushUpek> dobry przykład ;]
<Syngress> uhhhh 2h w nocy :-/ jutro kościelny dzień - przyznajcie się - idziecie odwiedzić jutro śiątynie ? :D
<Syngress> *świątynie
<Syngress> DZISIAJ kościelny dzień :D huraaa
<PushUpek> jeśli świątynia ma łechtaczkę.... to tak idę ją odwiedzić :P
<barnex> z tego co się orientuje to ma, w postaci wiklinowej tacy zwykle
<Syngress> PushUpek: podobno samice wiewiurki mają łechtaczki (również) - ty omijaj parki z daleka ;>
<PushUpek> ;]
<PushUpek> ksiądz samica, w postaci katechetki o nazwisku "Szatan" (nie żartuję mam jej autograf) powiedziała, że ze mnie będzie lepszy polityk niż katolik ;]
<Szatan> PushUpek: przeczytaj 3 razy wspak Szatan ;p
<Syngress> ja jutro ubieram trzewiki by w pośpiechu opuścić zadaszenia i udać się na serialowy odcinek 2423425 do świątyni - jak 70% przykładnych (PL) zjem za darmo opłatka, posiedze, pokiwam się na ławce - może jakąś piśń zanucę :D
<PushUpek> ja dzisiaj nuciłem pieśń "Hej Śląsk...." :] limit na ten szanowny łłłikeend wyczerpałem :P
<Syngress> heheeh jakiś meczyk ?
<PushUpek> ano ;D
<Syngress> cool - coś się działo po meczu ?
<Syngress> czy tym razem na spokojnie
<PushUpek> Śląsk Wrocław wygrał 4 z rzędu mecz :P
<PushUpek> nic ;] poza tym, że z kumplami poszliśmy się naje.... tfu napić jak szpadle ;]
<Syngress> no to tak prawdę mówiąc się mecz nazywa (picie included)
<PushUpek> ;D
<Syngress> sporo osób na meczu ?
<PushUpek> 10k ;]
<Szatan> JB :)
<Syngress> no 10koła osób i ani jedną buteleczką nie rzuciłeś, wstydź się :D
<PushUpek> nie te czasy :P
<PushUpek> teraz dba się o image ;]
<PushUpek> stadion kończą budować nam ;]
<Syngress> wiadomo, wszędzie nagrywają ;)
<Szatan> PushUpek: masz zakaz wstępu na stadion?
<Syngress> nowy stadion - nowe ceny biletów ;)
<grzesiu> Chyba nikt mi nie powie że kolejny LTS będzie miał unity zamiast gnome
<PushUpek> Szatan, nie mam ;]
<PushUpek> grzesiu, 11.10 na pewno będzie miał unity, a 11.04 nie wiem ;p
<grzesiu> This is madness
<Szatan> grzesiu: cd gnome-x.xx && ./configure && make && sudo make install ;)
<grzesiu> Wiem
<grzesiu> Tu chodzi o integration :D
<PushUpek> Szatan, to już lepiej emerge gnome :P
<grzesiu> 3 lata korzystam z ubuntu
<PushUpek> 2 lata korzystałem z gentoo ;]
<Szatan> PushUpek: A ja 3 lata używam gen2 :)
<grzesiu> Wogóle ten kernel co jest w 10.10 nieobsługuje sterowników nvidia 96
<grzesiu> I pupa
<grzesiu> :D
<Szatan> grz	skompiluj kernel se sam ;)
<PushUpek> grzesiu, jak ładna pupa, to może być ;]
<grzesiu> Pobieram fedore
<grzesiu> Zobaczymy co się zmieniło
<grzesiu> Od 3 lat
<grzesiu> Pewnie niewiele :D
<PushUpek> ja ostatnio szukałem 3 dni tapety na pulpit ;-)
<Szatan> `gentoonoc
<grzesiu> Ktoś korzystał ostatnio z Fedory?
 * Szatan ja
<grzesiu> I jak?
<grzesiu> Pupa? :D
<Szatan> dla mnie 14 to wielka porażka
<grzesiu> Czemu?
<Szatan> zainstalowałem na pendrive i się aktualizował 8 godzin ;/
<grzesiu> uuu
<grzesiu> :D
<Szatan> broadcoma wlan0 źle obsługuje
<grzesiu> Jeszcze mi powiedz że opensuse lepszy :D
<Szatan> grzesiu: gentoo! FreeBSD!
<grzesiu> Wiem
<grzesiu> Ale
<grzesiu> Not so out of the box :)
<Szatan> grzesiu: sabayona zainstaluj
<grzesiu> Nie mam kombajnu :)
<PushUpek> sabayon? to już lepiej Archa ;p
<airborn> <PushUpek> ja ostatnio szukałem 3 dni tapety na pulpit ;-)
<airborn> ech, odwieczne problemy z konfiguracją
<airborn> ;)
<Szatan> grzesiu: http://tracker.sabayon.org/
<Szatan> PushUpek: parch jest zUy
<grzesiu> Dual Core processor (Intel Core 2 Duo or above, AMD Athlon 64 X2 or above) Nie mam :D
<foreste> http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/gallery/image_page.php?album_id=1&image_id=3452 :P
<grzesiu> Chyba że wersja LXDE chodzi ok
<Szatan> grzesiu: ja odpalałem sabayona na a64 3k+ s754 768 mb ramu i dysk 500 GB
<Szatan> z gnome ;)
<grzesiu> I jak?
<Szatan> działało :)
<foreste> ;P
<grzesiu> Ale jak działało
<Szatan> normalnie
<Szatan> bez zwieszek
<grzesiu> Normalnie to za mało :)
<PushUpek> Szatan ale jaki sens instalować skompilowane Gentoo... nie ma to jak Stage 1 :P
<grzesiu> Ma być szybko
<foreste> moj deb the best ;x
<Szatan> PushUpek: sabayon to taki przedwstęp do gentoo ;)
<PushUpek> a tam ;p
<foreste> wyzej tapetka :P
<Szatan> foreste: ble :<
<Szatan> git clone m$.com/windows
<grzesiu> I niby ten sabayon jest taki noobie friendly?
<Szatan> grzesiu: tak
<foreste> jakie ble ?
<grzesiu> A jakieś inne alternatywy?
<foreste> to kde4 xD
<airborn> kde ble
<grzesiu> kde zmula
<Szatan> grzesiu: PC-BSD ;)
<grzesiu> nowy gnome też
<grzesiu> Noobie friendly
<grzesiu> :)
<airborn> po co wam tryb graficzny ;)
<Szatan> bo qemu bez xów nie działa
<grzesiu> Wkurza mnie już ubuntu
<foreste> o pc bsd mam na dvd ;d
<grzesiu> I chce coś zainstalować nowego
<grzesiu> Coś dla noobów
<airborn> zainstaluj ubuntu
<grzesiu> Ale żeby chodziło dobrze :D
<airborn> :)
<Szatan> grzesiu: miętówkę?
<grzesiu> Kuwa :D
<airborn> mint?
<grzesiu> Nie
<foreste> zainstalowalbym bsd
<grzesiu> Nic usubtu based
<airborn> debian based
<airborn> coś tam przynajmniej było głośno
<Szatan> debian?
<foreste> ale czy mi odpali modem huawei e160 :P
<Szatan> foreste: tak, jeśli zemulujesz linuksowego proca ;)
<Szatan> dobra ja idziut w wyro ;)
<Szatan> `gentoonoc
<grzesiu> Jak wygląda instalacja sterowników nvidii na sabayonie?
<grzesiu> Trzeba coś edytować?
<Szatan> grzesiu: normalnie z konsoli instalujesz binarkę drivera nvidii ;)
<grzesiu> Nie ma gui?
<Szatan> spd od Leningrada
<airborn> :D
<foreste> konsola the best ;P
<grzesiu> To ma być system dla mojej mamy
<Szatan> grzesiu: o ile nie zlikwidowali to przy instalacji  instaluje się sam driver nvidii
<grzesiu> Ok
<grzesiu> Idę spać
<Szatan> dobra bo nigdy nie zasnę
<grzesiu> Dobranoc
<Szatan> grzesiu: gentoonoc
<Syngress> grzesiO matko boska zainstaluj mamie XP !!!
<qermit> eee
<foreste> konsola to dla usera jak pole minowe dla sapera :P
<qermit> Szatan: ale masz dziecinny nick
<grzesiu> Syngress Ona chce linuxa
<Syngress> brawo dla mamy ! ale zainstaluj jej lepiej XP
<grzesiu> Syngress Ona nie chce xp
<foreste> Syngress:  bzdury piszesz :P
<PushUpek> grzesiu, to zainstaluj jej Archa bez x-ów ;p
<Syngress> foreste: poważnie :D
<grzesiu> Syngress Mówi że i Windows i Ubuntu to systemy dla lamerów
<airborn> postaw ubuntu
<airborn> mamie nie bedzie przeszkadzac
<airborn> oO
<PushUpek> lol
<foreste> lepiej omijac mafie rodzinny windows xD
<grzesiu> :D
<airborn> Twoja mam pro h4x0r sobie sama niech skompiluje jądro
<Syngress> grzesio coomooonnnn :) XP XP !!!
<PushUpek> grzesiu, a ile lat ma twoja mama?:P
<foreste> 18 ?;x
<PushUpek> + VAT?:P
<grzesiu> Sabayon będzie zmulał
<grzesiu> Już czuje
<foreste> xD\
 * PushUpek po 10 piwach czuje, że wygra w totka
<grzesiu> :)
<Syngress> Grzesio zobacz, postawisz mamie XP z COMODO firewallem i NOD32 antywirem - i ty spokojny i mam spokojna
<grzesiu> Czemu ubuntu jest tak kiepsko zintegrowane wewnętrznie?
<grzesiu> :D
<Syngress> PushUpek: jakie piwo pijesz ? :) jutro sobie kupie
<PushUpek> Piasta :P
<foreste> warke pije ;x
<grzesiu> Idę spać
<grzesiu> Dobranoc
<Syngress> Nooo psszzzz proszęeeee szlachtasobie popija wysokich lotów trunki :D
<Syngress> Dobrej nocy grzesiu
<PushUpek> branoc, dziwka na noc ;]
<PushUpek> bo chłopaki z miasta piją tylko Piasta ;]
<Syngress> hehehe
<PushUpek> a właściwie z koleżanką się założyłem, że wytrzymam w celibacie 3 miesiące
 * PushUpek uświadomił sobie, że zakłady po pijaku, to głupota
<Syngress> koleżanka również była pijana  ?
<PushUpek> niestety nie ;]
<Syngress> A ! one tak mają, najpier upijają potem wyciągają !! :D
<PushUpek> jak po wyciąganiu ssają, to nie mam nic przeciwko ;]
<Syngress> to żmije paskudne, wstrętne ... tfuu ! :>
<Syngress> nooooo ,, wiesz . .. pewnie że nie zaszkodzi :)
<PushUpek> najlepsze takie => name : '.jpg' ;]
<PushUpek> ;D
<Syngress> przynajmniej wyraźne i kolorowe, fakt . .
<PushUpek> i nie marudzą...
<PushUpek> 'bo to za dużo wypiłeś', 'bo się na jej cycki gapisz'.....
<PushUpek> kutwa jak nie dotykam, to chyba mogę się gapić ;p
<qermit> PushUpek: patrzyles sie na nie te cycki co trzeba?
<qermit> uuuuuu
<Syngress> kontrola trakcji - straaasznie utrudniający życie addon - :-/
<PushUpek> ;]
<PushUpek> qermit, patrzyłem na te większe ;p
<qermit> PushUpek: a o co sie zalozyles?
<Syngress> kontrolowały mniejsze :) no tak !
<qermit> jak przegarsz to loda jej stawiasz?
<PushUpek> qermit, nie ma tak łatwo, o skrzynkę whisky ;D
<qermit> powiesz że założyłeś sięo to że będziesz mieszkałw celi bracie i wszystko bedzie cacy
<PushUpek> hehhe
<qermit> albo cycy
<PushUpek> po 3 miesiącach bez seksu byłbym jak Sheldon Coper ;p
<qermit> PushUpek: nie przesadzaj
<PushUpek> bazinga =]
<PushUpek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfL4-C8OCys ;]
 * Syngress zwija manaty - dobrej nocy !
<PushUpek> noc ;]
 * PushUpek pada na pysk - też idzie spać
<foreste> czy na ppa
<foreste> mozna zakladac repro nie tylko pod ubuntu ?
<kklimonda> nie
<foreste> tzn pod debian
<kklimonda> nie da się budować dla debiana - można co najwyżej spróbować dać repo ubuntu
<foreste> a gdzie mozna zalozyc ?
<kklimonda> nie wiem - na własnym serwerze?
<foreste> to ja tym wiem ;P
<kklimonda> możesz zobaczyć opensuse builder
<kklimonda> czy jakoś tak
<kklimonda> opensuse build service chyba
<foreste> thx
<lotharek> czesc
<marcin_> A cześć.
<Demorion> Bry
<marcin_> Cze
<Demorion> ktoś mi jest w stanie powiedzieć jak nadać uprawnienia na katalog /var/www/ a w nim znajdują się też dowiązania
<Demorion> szukalem w googlach ale do dobrych wnioskow nie dochodze, prosze o prosty przepis
<Demorion> bo zainstlwoalem phpmyadmin i trafia mnie bo nie dziala a to tylko sprawa dostepu
<marcin_> Demorion: Uprawnienia?
<marcin_> To zmień właściciela.
<Demorion> no mam poprawny
<marcin_> Jaki?
<Demorion> ale dowiązania mi nie działają
<Demorion> i prawa trzeba zmienić
<Demorion> raczej dodac
<marcin_> To pokaż prawa do katalogu /var/www i prawa do tego dowiązania w środku.
<Demorion> do www
<Demorion> drwxrwxrwx 10 przemek przemek  4096 11-21 08:03 www
<marcin_> No a ten link?
<marcin_> Ja to się wycwaniłem, bo nie zmieniam praw katalogu tylko w domowym mam www a po prostu w ustawieniach ahapche'a zmieniłem root directory.
<Demorion> dobrze wiedzieć
<Mat_Matan> bry
<marcin_> Cz
<mati75> wit
<marcin_> Demorion: A to dlatego, że kiedyś zapomniałem przenieść /var/www przed formatem.
<Demorion> no to jest z reguły wkurwia... że porzy formacie ci wywala var/www.. powinno się tworzyć www w innym miejscu
<marcin_> Oj, bo to nie powinno się tak robić. A że ja wolę postawić na nowo niż naprawiać to inna sprawa.
<marcin_> ;D
<marcin_> irc - uczy, bawi, wychowuje.
<Demorion> mając napisane wkurwi*... te 3 kropki to było jące !!
<marcin_> Demorion: Wyluzuj. Tu i tak nie ma automatów które by kopały za "podsłuchuje".
<kklimonda> mam dzisiaj dobrą passę
<kklimonda> rzadko kiedy mogę tak pokopać sobie
<marcin_> Skończył się karnet na siłownię? :P
<Nerihsa> psiakrew
<Nerihsa> ;o
<Demorion> w.......e teraz sobie zgadnij co to znaczy
<kklimonda> Demorion: ale po co mam zgadywać? zachowuj się na poziomie
<Demorion> wyraziłem moje uczucia... co do problemu a te nie chcialem przeklnac wiec wykropkowalem w zasadzie i tak przeklnalem ale kopac nie musisz
<marcin_> Ale chciał. ;D
<kklimonda> Demorion: uczucia można wyrażać w kulturalny sposób.
<marcin_> Demorion: Zresztą olej temat, nie używamy wulgaryzmów i tyle. Duma urażona czy co? ;D
<Demorion> mozna ale mi zalezalo na okreslonym efekcie
<dweller> efekty sie tu nie liczą
<dweller> ważna jest poprawność polityczna
<marcin_> No a w ogóle jak tam pogoda? Zmieniać opony na zimowe?
<marcin_> ;D
<Demorion> ja zmienilem wczoraj
<marcin_> Kumpel tydzień temu marudził, że coś za ciepło na zimówki - a miał dłuższą trasę. ;D
<Demorion> wole miec zimowki bo u nas roznie ze sprawdzaniem sie przypowiadanej pogody
<marcin_> No jak by wierzyć przepowiedniom to z miesiąc temu bym zmieniał. A teraz to nawet bez specjalnego ocieplenia można wieczorem pobiegać.
<Demorion> zreszta ostanim razem jak jechalem zmieniac opony 2 razy bylem w rowie takze lepiej byc ostroznym
<Demorion> a zreszta juz najwyzszy czas na snieg
<Mat_Matan> wyrwiszmat: http://allegro.pl/ ma prerwe techniczną, wypisali wszystkie ich servisy :P ruskie allegro, jakieś tureckie, sporo tego mają
<marcin_> Hyhy, no ja się kiedyś czaiłem na opony - bo mi kurier się spóźnił. To pewnego pięknego dnia jechałem 40km/h po mieście bo mi "tylna cześć ciała, na cztery litery, pierwsza "d" ostatnia "a") latała. ;D
<dweller> e, latająca dupa na zakrętach jest fajna
<marcin_> To była prosta. ;D
<Demorion> no u mnie ta czesc ciala no wiesz zaczynjaca sie na "d" a konczonca na "a" podczas opanu to tez lata
<dweller> nie rzadko można sobie przednionapędowym podriftować
<marcin_> No, no. Ja jeszcze bez absu. ;D
<dweller> :D
<marcin_> Bo się wziął i zepsuł rok temu a nie miałem czasu naprawić, to teraz olewam, o!
<dweller> ale na absie też sie koła mogą zblokować
<marcin_> No mogą, mogą.
<marcin_> Zreszta, abs to tylko pomaga manewrować. Jak jest lód na skrzyżówaniu i delikatnie z górki to nic nie pomoże...
<dweller> napęd na 4 koła pomaga
<Mat_Matan> jak flinston nogami dawać
<marcin_> Hehe
<marcin_> Albo bajer od batmana.
<Demorion> udalo sie
<marcin_> Demorion: Co zrobiłeś?
<Demorion> zmienilem te prawa
<marcin_> Te co nie pokazałeś? ;]
<marcin_> Demorion: Btw, nie tylko na /var/www trzeba uważać - /var/lib/mysql
<Demorion> pokazalem
<Demorion> dobra wazne ze dziala
<Demorion> powiem wam ze zainstlowalem sobie lxde i jest conajmniej o 50% szybsze od gnome
<marcin_> Szybsze na czym?
<marcin_> Okienka się szybciej pojawiają? Czy co?
<Demorion> no tez
<dweller> nah
<dweller> lxde ssie, xmonad >>=
<Mat_Matan> dweller:
<Mat_Matan> ++
<dweller> http://wstaw.org/w/f2i/
<marcin_> halloween się skończyło. ;]
<dweller> pff
<Demorion> to ejst te xmonad
<Demorion> ?
<Mat_Matan> dweller: co to za cudo
<dweller> Mat_Matan: xmonad
<dweller> :D
<Mat_Matan> już mi się podoba :)
<Demorion> no mi tez
<marcin_> dweller już jest fajny. ;D
<dweller> bo marciny to fajne chłopaki som
<TurekPolski> Czy ma ktoś koncepcję dlaczego idealnie działający wczoraj pidgin dzisiaj zaraz po włączeniu dostaje zwiechy lub zawiesza system, jeśli nie daj Boże przed tą zwiechą zdążę kliknąć w nim jakiekolwiek menu?
<dweller> TurekPolski: usuń config
<marcin_> TurekPolski: odpal z terminala i patrz błędy.
<TurekPolski> ok, spróbuję
<Demorion> xmonad jest w repo
<Demorion> ?
<dweller> powinien
<dweller> ale sie nie przeraź
<dweller> bo ciągnie za sobą całe ghc :D
<Mat_Matan> już mi się nie podoba >>=
<dweller> generalnie ten prawy bar to jest skrypt w bashu napisany
<dweller> i na dzena wrzucony
<Demorion> Po tej operacji zostanie dodatkowo użyte 520 MB miejsca na dysku.
<marcin_> Hoho.
<TurekPolski> Dobra. Co do tego pidgina to dzięki za pomoc. Konsola co prawda nic nie zwraca, natomiast program zawiesza się przy imporcie listy kontaktów. A, że próbne dodanie pojedynczego znajomego nic nie zwiesiło to chyba musiało się coś w liście na gg walnąć, jak w Windzie używałem innego programu. Teraz już powinienem
<TurekPolski> Dzięki za pomoc ;-)
<Demorion> Amen
<Demorion>  o co mu chodziło w ostatnich linikach ?
<dweller> no idea
<Demorion> wlasnie musze zaraz ekg2 zainstlowac
<Demorion> powiecie mi dlaczego w ubuntu wszedzie trzeba uzywac sudo
<Nerihsa> zawsze mozesz sudo -s
<marcin_> Recepta na userów którzy wchodzą na konto superusera i zapominają się wylogować?
<Nerihsa> ehe
<Demorion> aha
<marcin_> Demorion: Ej, ja nie wiem - wymyśliłem to przed chwilą. ;D
<kklimonda> na desktopie oddzielny użytkownik "root" nie ma większego sensu
<marcin_> kklimonda: A czasem sudo nautilus . mi sie zdaży.
<kklimonda> na serwerze jest standardowo włączony, ale ja i tak raczej wszystko z sudo robię - jest znacznie elastyczniejsze
<marcin_> *zdarzy
<kklimonda> marcin_: to akurat niezbyt dobre rozwiązanie - możesz sobie w $HOME/ narobić plików których właścicielem jest root
<kklimonda> gksu/gksudo jest lepsze do odpalania graficznych programów
<marcin_> kklimonda: Zazwyczaj wiem co robię. ;D
<Demorion> root zrobil root usunie
<czester> Re.
<czester> Co za poranek!
 * czester po wczoraj jeszcze nie wrócił do domu
<czester> Za to jestem już w pracy
<marcin_> Hehe
<czester> Ale przynajmniej mogłem się wykąpać ;-P
<marcin_> czester: W niedzielę musisz pracować?
<Demorion> fuck dzis wybory
<Demorion> trzeba spelnic swoj obowiazek
<Demorion> obywatelski
<marcin_> Powodzenia.
<marcin_> Demokracja to nie obowiązki a prawa.
<dweller> u nas nie ma demokracji
<dweller> a narzekać najłatwiej jeżeli samemu sie nic nie zrobiło
<marcin_> O jaki zaczepny, nik tu jeszcze nie narzekał. ;]
<dweller> jak nie
<dweller> za malo na ircu siedzisz
<czester> marcin_: Pracuję w centrum handlowym.
<marcin_> czester: No tak, w niedzielę i pewnie do wieczora pootwierane..
<czester> No
<czester> Dzisiaj od 10 do 20
<czester> Ale ja do 15 tylko siedzę
<czester> Ale zszedłem z imprezy o 2, poszedłem do dziewczyny spać i od razu od niej do roboty :D
<dweller> za niedzielę wiecejci płacą?
<marcin_> dweller: Swego czasu się nasiedziałem. Ale ja nie mówiłem w odniesieniu globalnym, a tematu polityki nie zmiarzam zaczynać.
<dweller> ja też nie
<dweller> tym bardziej że u nas polityki nie ma
<marcin_> No i znowu. ;D
<dweller> tylko napierdalanie sie po mordzie od rana do wieczora
<marcin_> Wyłącz telewizor.
<dweller> nie
<dweller> CSI przegapię :D
<marcin_> ;D
<Demorion> powiem wazm ze czasem zadza mi sie rozmawiac z rodzina a oni zawsze siedza przed TV to czasem ogladam a w TV w kolko mowia o polityce... Az mi sie odehcialo oglądać
<marcin_> Ja lubię dwa kanały. National Geo HD i Eurosport HD. Reszta może nie istnieć.
<Demorion> boze... gdyby wrocila monarcha to pewnie byl by spokoj swiety z polityka
<marcin_> Minusem jest to, że na Eurosport HD wrestling puszczają?
 * dweller chciałby być głupi i nieświadomy polityk
<marcin_> Chociaż takie trendy są i niektórzy się z tego cieszą.
<dweller> ale u nas sie tak nie da ;s
<marcin_> No i dalej o polityce nawijacie. Eh.
<marcin_> W sumie nie dyskusja. Jeszcze.
<czester> dweller: Nie. Płacą normalnie.
<marcin_> czester: Jak normalnie? Co na to pip?
<czester> Nic?
<czester> Mam nie za godzinę tylko etat
<marcin_> czester: Z tego co wiem to 100% więcej płatne albo dodtkowy dzień wolny na tygodniu.
<dweller> w umowie pewnie masz
<czester> Buehehehehe
<dweller> ze w niedzielę też
<czester> Nie. Mam etat, nie mam powiedziane ile dostaję za godzinę.
<czester> Mam stałą pensję + premia.
<jacekowski> podziel /2000
<jacekowski> to ci wyjdzie ile dostajesz za godzine
<czester> Robię normę godzinową,
<dweller> yeah
<dweller> płytki z ubuntu wyszły
<czester> Wg kodeksu pracy muszę mieć jedną niedzielę w miesiącu wolną.
<marcin_> czester: http://www.prawo.egospodarka.pl/48941,Praca-w-niedziele-jaka-rekompensata,1,34,3.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2f3g5kw> (at www.prawo.egospodarka.pl)
<czester> marcin_: To mam wolne w ciągu tygodnia
<marcin_> czester: A widzisz.
<czester> Np. jutro mam wolne.
<jacekowski> czester: ja mam na etat i za niedziele placa *2
<czester> I w sumie mam wolne, ale zajęte ;-P
<jacekowski> normalnie pn-pt 39h
<jacekowski> i potem ponad to pierwsze 4h w ciagu dnia sa liczone *1.5 a potem *2 a w niedziele od razu *2
<marcin_> jacekowski: Spoko podejście do pracownika.
<jacekowski> tak musza
<czester> Pewnie napisał jak fajnie jest w UK
<czester> ;-P
<jacekowski> no
<jacekowski> tylko ze w angli sie "pracuje" 9h dziennie
<jacekowski> bo godzina lunchu jest jeszcze
<jacekowski> a to obsysa
<jacekowski> a ja ide
<jacekowski> 4h jechania do sheffield
<jacekowski> oO
<jacekowski> http://www.highways.gov.uk/rssfeed/rss.xml
<jacekowski> maja rssa z informacjami nawet
<lisu> re
<onedeep69> ktos korzystal z solarisa kiedys?
<czester> Nie. Po co?
<czester> Powiedz jeszcze, że na desktopie ;-P
<marcin_> Ja widziałem na uczelni...
<czester> Co za bezsens ;-P
<onedeep69> z mysla o czym to powstalo?
<onedeep69> widzialem, ze livecd jest tego solarisa11. ciwekawe czy przydatne jakies.
<marcin_> No powstało w 1992 czyli początki systemów okienkowych?
<marcin_> Gdzieś na wiki szczegóły.
<onedeep69> i ze niby sie na desktop nie nadaja czester?
<jacekowski> no jest solaris
<jacekowski> dziala sobie
<jacekowski> jakies jeszcze pytania?
<czester> onedeep69: Jestem gotowy tak powiedzieć o Linuksie również więc nie podejmujmy tematu ;-P
<jacekowski> solaris sie nadaje tylko na serwery na Sparcach
<jacekowski> x86 port jest bardzo nie udany
<jacekowski> i bardzo wolny
<onedeep69> uhm
<onedeep69> Szesnastordzeniowy procesor SPARC T3 w ciągu miesiąca w nowych serwerach Oracle
<onedeep69> fajne te sparki :>
<marcin_> szparki
<czester> Bezużyteczne w domu
<czester> ;>
<Syngress> bry
<Natasza> hi Syngress synu z gresa powstały
<Syngress> Natasza: nie pijemy w Niedzielę ! :>
<czester> Jak nie pijemy
<czester> Ja będę dzisiaj pił!
<Natasza> pijemy aż do snu ;)
<marcin_> Do upojenia. ;]
<PushUpek> dobry ;]
 * KiFka hi
<czester> Cześć.
<airborn> bry
<OkropNick> pytanie mam, czy wie ktos czy da rade poznac haslo root uzytkownika MySQL majac dostep root do SSH? jesli tak, to w jaki sposob?
<firemark> OkropNick: sądzę, że nie da rady
<firemark> OkropNick: bo to są dwa inne konta
<OkropNick> tez tak mi sie wydaje...
<OkropNick> dzieki
<kklimonda> OkropNick: nie da się poznać hasła roota - można je tylko zresetować
<czester> Instalując keylogger
<czester> I poczekaj aż się admin zaloguje
<OkropNick> nie chce resetowac, to nie moj serwer. no coz, pisze do admina
<OkropNick> :)
<marcin_> OkropNick: bruteforce
<kklimonda> OkropNick: jak na chwilę potrzebujesz to możesz odpalić MySQL tak by ignorował hasła
<OkropNick> kklimonda: tak, wiem, niestety to mnie nie urzadza. poczekam az odpowiedza na maila i tyle
<Natasza> OkropNick: use SQLite ;)
<marcin_> kklimonda: Ale on tam nie ma roota.
<OkropNick> nowy vps od wczoraj dopiero stoi, jeszcze nie wszystkie dane mam
<kklimonda> marcin_: "majac dostep root do SSH"
<marcin_> A to sorry.
<kklimonda> OkropNick: nowy vps i od razu instalujecie przestarzałe technologie? ;)
<OkropNick> ojj, trzeba tam uruchomic mojev przestarzale skrypty PHP + MySQL :)
<Kwpolska> OkropNick: z mysql_*? use pdo
<OkropNick> Kwpolska: pdo?
<Kwpolska> OkropNick: php data objects
<OkropNick> Kwpolska: poczytam sobie
<Kwpolska> OkropNick: http://pl.wikibooks.org/wiki/PHP/Biblioteka_PDO
<OkropNick> juz czytam :)
<kklimonda> meh, lepiej skorzystać z czegoś co zupełnie ukryje zapytania sql
<PushUpek> ale po co ukrywać zapytania?
<kklimonda> pdo jest lepsze niż nic ale też nie pomaga jakoś w przenoszeniu między bazami danych.
<kklimonda> PushUpek: język sql językowi nierówny więc może się okazać, że twoje zapytanie i tak nie zadziała na innej bazie
<Kwpolska> po co komu tyle SQL-i
<PushUpek> specyfika różnych baz danych ma to do siebie
<PushUpek> Kwpolska, po to że np kolejna warstwa abstrakcji potrafi spowolnić projekt ;]
<kklimonda> PushUpek: praktycznie nigdy nie jest to problemem
<kklimonda> a w tym linku do wikibooks to aż strach patrzeć na kod
<kklimonda> cuda w stylu "insert into db values (\''$_POST['nazwa']'\');"
<kklimonda> dopiero jak ktoś dalej doczyta to się dowie, że to złe..
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: spokojnie, mozesz poprawic.
<kklimonda> Kwpolska: nie dodaję nic od siebie do stron należących do wikimedia.
<kklimonda> (za dużo lokalnej polityki tam jest jak dla mnie)
<grzesiu> Joł
<grzesiu> :)
<grzesiu> Nie ma wersji ubuntu która wgrywa się do pamięci ram?
<kklimonda> nie ma
<grzesiu> Too bad
<Kwpolska> grzesiu: a po co ci by to bylo? dysku ci szkoda?
<OkropNick> "insert into db values (\''$_POST['nazwa']'\');" - no pieknie,hehe
<PushUpek> ;]
<grzesiu> Dysk mi niepotrzebny :)
<mikexcr> kklimonda: live cd? ;f
<kklimonda> mikexcr: nie ma opcji wgrania się do pamięci ram oidp
<mikexcr> fakt faktem, live cd w zupełności się do ramu nie wczytuje, dużą część softu czyta z płyty
<grzesiu> Dokładnie
<kklimonda> OkropNick: ja bym ci polecił poczytać o doctrine (php orm)
<kklimonda> OkropNick: albo od razu przerzucić się na pythona albo rubiego ;)
<PushUpek> django jest bardzo przyjemne ;D
<Syngress> Yo ! widzieli zwiastun nowego 3d marka 11 ??
<Syngress> :) uhhhhh
<Kwpolska> Syngress: nie.
<OkropNick> kklimonda: czasu malo na nowe rzeczy :(
<grzesiu> Ktoś ma doswiadczenie z slaxem?
<Syngress> http://pclab.pl/news43953.html
<czester> Nie lubię seriwsów:S
<mikexcr> grzesiu: znaczy się, slackware?
<czester> Znowu dostałem komputer ze zjebanym dyskiem i będzie trucie o danych...
<kklimonda> OkropNick: programista powinien co roku poznać przynajmniej jeden nowy język i technologię ;)
<OkropNick> mam wszystkie swoje funkcje w PHP, poki bedzie popularny go nie porzuce
<OkropNick> :)
<Kwpolska> mikexcr: nie
<Kwpolska> mikexcr: slax to slackware live dla noobow. slackware to slackware.
<mikexcr> czester: o/
<grzesiu> Slax to ten slackware na pendrive'y
<Syngress> ok ktoś pożyczy 4500pln na nową VGA :D ??
<mikexcr> swojego czasu używałem slaxa do budowy własnego linucha
<mikexcr> bo ma fajny system ładowania rzeczy do systemu
<marcin> Syngress: A po co Ci nowa grafa? Do grania?
<Syngress> do podkrecania oczywscie ;)
<PushUpek> ;D
<PushUpek> 4,5k cóż to za grafa?:D
<mikexcr> hmm
<Syngress> moze byc nowy gtx np..
<mikexcr> nie rozumiem
<mikexcr> kupić grafę po to, żeby ją podkręcić
<mikexcr> i to wszystko o_O ?
<marcin> No można i tak, to też jakiś skill.
<Syngress> mikexcr: to wszystko - od grania bardziej kreci mnie teperatura i mozliowosci
<PushUpek> za 4,5k to mam kilkanaście gier na PS3 ;P i jeszcze zostaje na piwo ;D
<mikexcr> PushUpek: i to nie na jedno!
<marcin> PushUpek: Za sporo mniej, bo można się wymieniać grami. ;]
<mikexcr> ja zbieram teraz 40k na Sun Fire 4270 :>
<mikexcr> x4270 *
<czester> Buehehehehehehhe
<PushUpek> mikexcr, po co ci Sun?:P router w domu sobie na nim postawisz?:D
<czester> Do grania...
<czester> Kto gra w gry...
<czester> Nooby ;-P
<mikexcr> PushUpek: nie :> do serwerowni:>
<PushUpek> ;]
<marcin> czester: Wszystko jest dla ludzi, liczy się umiar.
<Syngress> NIE ZNAMY SŁOWA UMIAR :D
<Kwpolska> marcin: nawet windows?
<PushUpek> umiar, to dla mięczaków ;P
<marcin> Kwpolska: A powiesz, że nie? Ktoś chce - niech go używa. Co mi do tego? ;]
<PushUpek> Kwpolska, windows jest fajny ;D
<Kwpolska> PushUpek: wyjdz
<marcin> ;D
<PushUpek> sam mam w domu 2 komputery na windowsie :P
<PushUpek> a w biurze 2 :P
<marcin> PushUpek: Jakich mięczaków? Najłatwiej to nie myśleć tylko robić coś bez opamiętania. Wybacz. ;D
<PushUpek> ;]
<marcin> PushUpek: A ps3 co masz na płytach?
 * czester jest nałogowcem i nie zna umiaru w niczym co mu się podoba.
<PushUpek> heavy rain, u2, u1, gta4, killzona2...
<PushUpek> i parę innych ;]
<marcin> czester: Kiedyś zastanowisz się nad sobą i z niektórymi głupimi nałogami skończysz.
<dweller> Boże, 2 trole się zeszły ;s
<marcin> PushUpek: gametrade używasz?
<PushUpek> nie
<PushUpek> kupuje w Gekonie, Konsolki, albo Blackgames ;]
<marcin> PushUpek: Konsolki dalej przyklejają naklejki centralnie na płytę?
<PushUpek> taa
<marcin> Kretyństwo.
<PushUpek> ano
<PushUpek> ale u nich rzadko kupuję
<marcin> No ja trafiłem przypadkiem. Ale głównie to robię wymiany "gra za grę".
<PushUpek> ja nie wymieniam, kupuje sobie :P i potem leżą na półce ;]
<marcin> Spoko, można i kolekcjonować. ;]
<czester> marcin: Za dużo mam lat na takie teksty.
<PushUpek> i tak nie bardzo mam czas na pogranie, więc wiesz, killzona 2 jeszcze nawet nie rozfoliowałem ;P
<marcin> Uuu.
<marcin> Kampania ujdzie, ale prawdziwa rozwałka to w sieci.
<PushUpek> ano
<PushUpek> słyszałem ;D
<marcin> Paru kumpli z headsetami wymaganych. ;D
<mikexcr> Chrome pod debianem jakoś dziwnie się zachowuje...
<PushUpek> Chromium ;P
<mikexcr> łączę się po VPN, firefox normalnie ładuje strony
<mikexcr> a Chromium (!) nie chce :D
<PushUpek> Chrome, to szpieg ;D
<mikexcr> może dlatego, że mam nameserver 8.8.8.8
<mikexcr> :>
<PushUpek> łądny ;D
<PushUpek> ładny*
<mikexcr> eee? że co? :>
 * PushUpek na kacu pisać nie potrafi
<PushUpek> mówię, że ładny nameserver ;D
<mikexcr> super
<mikexcr> to googlowy nameserver.
<Syngress> jesteście w stanie łopatologicznie wytłumaczyć mi protokół STP (Spanning-Tree Protocol) ?? :-/
<marcin> No tak. A od Twojego prov nie dostałeś adresów?
<Mat_Matan> bry
<mikexcr> marcin: mój provider coś ogólnie namieszał z NSami
<mikexcr> i nie ważne, czy używam jego czy googlowych (bez połączenia VPN) to i tak strasznie lagują
<mikexcr> pierwsze ładowanie strony to 20sec :>
<mikexcr> dlatego postawiłem sobie VPNa i śmiga jak szalony ;]
<marcin> mikexcr: A reklamuj usługę...
<grzesiu> A ja ostatnio postawiłem www na microsd :D
<mikexcr> supcio
<grzesiu> Internet mi padł :D
<marcin> firefox 3.6.12 ma drag drop tab czy mi się wydawało że miał wcześniej?
<kklimonda> ma
<marcin> restart ff pomógł
<dweller> fx4 fajny jest
<dweller> i w sumie już stabilnie działa
<jacekowski> ma od dawna
<zibi> witam
<maf2> witam
<maf2> mam problem z programem mobloquer nie stertuje wogóle . Reinstalowałem to to i dalej to samo. Jak uruchamiam to zużywa 100 procent ram :/
<maf2> w konsloli jak wpisze mobloquer to wyskakuje killed
<maf2> zabija go z jakiegoś powodu
<maf2> pomocy :)
<qermit> maf2: memory lik?
<maf2> qermit: czyli ?
<qermit> wyciek pamięci
<maf2> wyciek pamięci
<maf2> a
<maf2> no ale co z tym zrobić ?:)
<maf2> nie miałem problemu wcześniej z tym programem nagle mu odwaliło :/
<lukaszg> maf2, moze robiles update jakiegos liba z którego w/w korzysta, i sobie teraz nie moze poradzic
<Tyczek> Stirlitz, ping?
<KiFka> Tyczek, :)
<Tyczek> KiFka, Hej. ;)
<Tyczek> Playing: Boards of Canada - Trans Canada Highway - Left Side Drive - (797 kbps) (FLAC)
<vonfatz> siema
<Nerihsa> ameis
<Syngress> siema zioMy ! :D
<marcin> yo yo, jak tam dzielnia?
<Syngress> jak tam co ?
<airborn> parafia
<Tyczek> Jakie ziomy? Wódki ze mną nie piłeś. :P
<marcin> ;]
<PushUpek> ale zmuła ;]
<bt4> cześć
<Syngress> ziew :-/
<Natasza> o BackTrack4 :D
<vonfatz> kurwa
<marcin> To jak z wulgaryzmami tutaj?
<bt4> nie bardzo
<KiFka> opme
<KiFka> bue .. gdzie sie moje skrypty podzialy
<marcin> Jakieś wypasione?
<KiFka> hm
<Natasza> KiFka:  ln -s /home/UberUser/skypt /dev/null :)
<KiFka> wes zmien nicka
<zibi> witam co powiecie na to? http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/Ubuntu-O...lno%C5%9Bci%29
<marcin> A te trzy kropeczki w linku?
<zibi> ubuntu one dla windows
<zibi> może to http://www.komputerswiat.pl/nowosci/internet/2010/46/ubuntu-one-dla-windows.aspx
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/25eex3n> (at www.komputerswiat.pl)
<zibi> prócz tego że dla androida i iosa przystosują mogli by też to zrobić dla symbiana
<marcin> Spoko pomysł dla ludzi którzy używają zamiennie systemów.
<zibi> ktoś z was używa ubuntu one?
<zibi> ja raz próbowałem ale coś mi nie chciało wyjść
<jarek> czesc
<zibi> nie mogłem zalogować się na stronę
<jarek> czy LiveCD Ubuntu 10.10 zawiera jakies narzedzie do robienia kopii partycji?
<zibi> chyba nie
<marcin> jarek: A zwykłe cp -r nie wystarczy?
<jarek> jest zdaje sie rsync, ale wolalbym cos klikanego
<jarek> marcin: google zwraca ze sto sposobow na zrobienie backupa za pomoca linii komend
<jarek> marcin: ale nie jestem pewny ktory jest najlepszy
<jarek> marcin: cp -r chyba nie skopiuje wszystkich plikow
<marcin> A które ominie?
<jarek> marcin: nie znam sie
<jarek> marcin: ale w linuksie jest chyba cos takiego jak "pipe file"
<marcin> Nie wiem, nie znam się. Ja robię po prostu cp -r -p SKĄD GDZIE
<marcin> i idę na papierosa
<jarek> i inne specjalne pliki systemowe ktore moga zostac pominiete
<marcin> No jak nie spróbujesz czegoś to się nie dowiesz.
<jarek> sprobuje cp -ax SKAD GDZIE
<marcin> Ok.
<kklimonda> zibi: ja używam
<gregreg> Cześć wszystkim :)
<marcin> gregreg: Cześć.
<zibi> powiedz mi jak zobaczyć pliki które powiedzmy bym wżócił
<marcin> w...co?
<kklimonda> zibi: błagam, kup sobie słownik
<zibi> na ubuntu one
<Nerihsa> wżócił
<Nerihsa> ;O
<kklimonda> zibi: a zobaczyć możesz normalnie - przez przeglądarkę albo na komputerze
<zibi> bo np. na chomika wchodzę
<marcin> Kurde, /clear bo mi się utrwali..
<zibi> no właśnie nie mogłem
<zibi> nie wiem z kąd mam to hasło wziąć
<kklimonda> skąd
<kklimonda> zibi: przy zakładaniu konta podałeś hasło
<kklimonda> zibi: jak go nie znasz, to użyj przypomnienia
<zibi> nie wiem wcześniej podało mi jakieś hasło w pasku adresu moje nie działało
<marcin> zibi: Dasz radę używać pidgina do irca? pidgin ma kontrolę ortografii.
<zibi> może założę nowe konto i spróbuję na nowo
<zibi> ok sorry
<kklimonda> hasło w pasku adresu?
<kklimonda> tam nie ma żadnego hasła w pasku adresu
<zibi> dlatego spróbuję założyć jeszcze raz
<gregreg> mam pytanko: z jakiego klienta irc korzystacie? Pidgin?
<PushUpek> marcin, xchat też ma kontrolę ortografii
<marcin> gregreg: Kiedyś pidgin, ale się nawróciłem na irssi.
<zibi> za błędy sorry ale spędziłem kilka lat za granicą i polskiego nie używałem w cale
<marcin> zibi: Spoko, rozumiemy.
<gregreg> marcin: właśnie z niego korzystam po raz pierwszy tak jak z irc ;) znasz jakiś "manual" do irc i w ogóle?
<Syngress> gregreg: jest tego na sieci od ******nia :-/
<gregreg> wiedzialem, że kogoś tu zdenerwuję ;p
<marcin> gregreg: Ja się szybko nie denerwuję. http://www.irc.pl/netykieta do poczytania.
<gregreg> spox - poczytam. Chciałem pójść na łatwiznę ;)
<gregreg> dzięki :)
<marcin> gregreg: Tylko tam mówią o iso-8859-2 a tutaj zalecany jest utf-8.
<gregreg> ok
<Syngress> gregreg: spoko, wstukaj w google - bedziesz miał co czytac
<zibi> no czekam na email z hasłem zobaczymy
<zibi> a jak już dam radę się zalogować to jak mam coś zsynchronizować?
<kklimonda> zibi: w interfejsie jest przycisk upload file
<zibi> a ok znalazłem jest pod ppm
<kklimonda> zibi: możesz też zalogować swój komputer
<kklimonda> i wtedy wszystko co wrzucisz do ~/Ubuntu One/ się zsynchronizuje
<zibi> coś mi nie przychodzi to hasło
<zibi> na pocztę
<zibi> :-/
<zibi> a ja tego katalogu nie mam
<zibi> ??
<kklimonda> musisz najpierw się zalogować
<kklimonda> System->Preferencje->Ubuntu One
<lotharek> ad słownika na ircu - da się używać aspella w irssi
<lotharek> gdzieś widziałem skrypt
<lotharek> gotowy
<marcin> Wypas.
<pechowiec> witam
<zibi> witam
<pechowiec> wie ktoś może czemu mi alsamixer przy starcie ustawia wszystkie wartości na 00 i muted?
<pechowiec> Born-To-Frag: jak tam ubuntu sie sprawuje?
<zibi> ok działa dzięki kklimonda
<zibi> wcześniej musiałem coś pokręcić
<zibi> dobra to jeszcze jedno pytanie jak zsynchronizować kontakty z evolution? skopiowałem je do książki adresowej pod nazwą ubuntu one i co dalej?
<kklimonda> powinny się zacząć synchronizować
<gregreg> korzystacie z tego Ubuntu One w ogóle?
<kklimonda> tak
<gregreg> sprawdza się to?
<zibi> właśnie zaczynam:)
<kklimonda> sprawdza
<marcin> Hm, a do tego katalogu można linkować .purple np?
<kklimonda> można
<Natasza> Ubuntu One p0rns :P
<zibi> no i utknąłem z tymi kontaktami nie mogę zsynchronizować
<zibi> w usługi zaznaczam kontakty tylko potem urządzenia połącz i nic się nie dzieje
<zibi> czemu jak wezmę ubuntu one z system preferencje to mi pokazuje że jest rozłączone??
<Pokrak> Hello
<Nerihsa> olleH
<marcin> llo
<Pokrak> Jakies oznaki zycia s
<Pokrak> :)
<Tyczek> Playing: Boris - Flood - Flood II - (593 kbps) (MONKEY'S AUDIO)
 * PushUpek nudzi się
<marcin> PushUpek: Nic nie ma do roboty? ;D
<PushUpek> marcin, ma, ale mi się nie chce :P
<marcin> Leniuch.
 * lotharek zastanawia się, co teraz czytać
<lotharek> duży wybór nie pomaga -_-
<PushUpek> a co czytałeś?:)
<lotharek> ostatnio? Równoumagicznienie i Złodzieja czasu Pratchetta
<Natasza> lotharek: logarek naturalny z 8 ;P
<lotharek> Natasza: jest niewymierny ;-)
<lotharek> PushUpek: ale chyba potrzebuję chwili odpoczynku od twórczości PTerrego
<lotharek> 3X tomów ze ŚD za mną ^^
<barnex> to może jeszcze 'Prawdę'
<barnex> a potem przerwa?
<lotharek> czytałem
<barnex> to może
<barnex> jeszcze raz? :P
<lotharek> został mi cykl o Tiffany
<lotharek> NA i większość cyklu o wiedźmach
<barnex> z lekkiej fantastyki
<barnex> to polecam Łukjanienkę
<PushUpek> Diuna :D
<lotharek> myślę, żeby zabrać się za Dukaja
<PushUpek> Dukaj nie jest lekki ;)
<lotharek> jakoś mi w ostatnich latach umknął, a wczoraj z okazji promocji w Matrasie (25% na wszystko), sprawiłem sobie Inne pieśni
<barnex> Dukaja czytałem Perfekcyjną Niedoskonałość i się jakoś nie zachwyciłem
<barnex> ale wszyscy się zachwycają
<barnex> więc pewnie jest czym
<lotharek> PushUpek: wiem, że nie jest, ale nie sądzę, żeby to było przeszkodą jakąś wielką :)
<barnex> /See, I'm the man of simple tastes/
<lotharek> ad Diuny - podoba mi się to nowe wydanie Rebisu ;)
<lotharek> ładnie je przygotowali
<PushUpek> mam całe :P
<PushUpek> znaczy brakuje mi 4 pobocznych tomów ;) ale główne mam całe :P
<lotharek> korciło mnie na Targach Książki, żeby coś wziąć, ale jakoś się nie udało
<barnex> ogólnie
<barnex> to meh książki
<lotharek> no ale kiedyś pewnie przeczytam, jeśli dostanę w bibliotece ;)
<PushUpek> ;)
<barnex> może dostań audiobooka na torrentach?
<barnex> audiobooki i tak są lepsze od książek
<lotharek> nie lubię audiobooków
<barnex> a słuchałeś dobrego? ;o
<barnex> bo imo to tak
<lotharek> tak, fragmentów Narrenturm
<barnex> jakby mówić, że wolisz czytać dramaty niż chodzić na wystawione
<lotharek> <które wcześniej czytałem>
<barnex> ooo, narrenturm jest w audiobooku i jest dobry?
<barnex> do torrentmobilu!
<lotharek> świetny
<lotharek> ale i tak do mnie nie przemawia :-)
<lotharek> 1XX aktorów
<lotharek> brało udział w nagraniach
<barnex> ;o
<barnex> to już słuchowisko dla mnie, a nie ab
<barnex> ale słuchowiska też są ok ;>
<lotharek> :-)
<lotharek> nazywają to jednak audiobookiem
<lotharek> nawet niedrogi jest z tego, co widzę
<lotharek> ok. 40 zł
<qermit> barnex: a jaka jest definicja audiobuka?
<lotharek> buk w formie audio ;p
<barnex> no dla mnie książka, którą mi ktoś przeczytał :o
<qermit> barnex: bez efektów dźwiękowych?
<barnex> no raczej
<qermit> uważasz że ivonka to dobry sposób na robienie audiobuka
<qermit> ?
<barnex> :D
<barnex> a czy ivonka to ktoś?
<barnex> nie, uważam że jeden dobry aktor z miłym ciepłym głosem, który umie jeszcze zmieniać sposób mówienia na tyle, że da się odróżnić postaci to way to go
<barnex> efekty dźwiękowe, soundtrack, wielu aktorów to już imho słuchowisko.
 * lotharek nie lubi B "postaci"
<barnex> I serio nie mam nic przeciwko słuchowisku.
<barnex> ;o
<barnex> bohaterów?
<lotharek> nie
<lotharek> biernika od l. mn. postacie
<lotharek> użytego przez Ciebie - postaci
<lotharek> :-)
<barnex> no dlatego zaproponowałem 'bohaterów', brzmi lepiej :P
<barnex> google mówi, że może też być 'postacie'
<lotharek> bo może być
<lotharek> obie są poprawne :)
<lotharek> ciekawe, jak to wygląda statystycznie
<lotharek> tzn. w korpusie narodowym
<lotharek> brb
<Mat_Matan> da się jakoś Sugar z OLPC wstawić do ubu jako główny interface?
<kklimonda> wątpię
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: możesz spróbować zainstalować ubuntu-sugar-remix ale jak dobry on jest to tylko deweloperzy raczą wiedzieć ;)
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: i czemu sugar? nie lepiej meego spróbować?
<Mat_Matan> meego jest spoko, ale mi sugar potrzebny lub inne dziecinnie proste UI
<Mat_Matan> jak już to Linpus UI for Tablet mogę użyć
<Mat_Matan> on w MeeGo Tablet jest
<Mat_Matan> ale trochu zagmatwany jak na mój projekt
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: ^
<kklimonda> mhm, no to spróbuj ubuntu-sugar-remix i zdaj report :)
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: a znasz może jakieś inne proste UI?
<kklimonda> not really
<kklimonda> gnome? :
<kklimonda> :)
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: hehe :P
<Mat_Matan> jacekowski: migrujesz na MeeGo czy dalej będziesz pisał appy na Maemo?
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: maemo jest martwe
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: czy ja wiem...
<kklimonda> meego ledwo dycha ale przynajmniej nikt jeszcze nie wyciągnął wtyczki od podtrzymywania życia. Cała nadzieja, że Nokia wymyśli super app store dla symbiana i Qt okarze się tak przenośny jak w reklamach.
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: dalej ostro przy projekcie siedzą, ostatnio słyszałem że nawet update był dla wersji 2008
<lotharek> okaże ;)
<kklimonda> tru
<lotharek> wtrącę się na chwilkę - jest na linuxa jakiś porządny app do komunikacji z telefonami nokii?
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: Qt jest przenośne
<Mat_Matan> lotharek: wpisz w USC nokia
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: Android udowodnił, że przenośność to dużo więcej niż wspólny Tookit ;)
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: teraz nokia ma 3 systemy, s60v3/v5, s^3 i meego
<kklimonda> zobaczymy czy Nokii lepiej to wyjdzie
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: o dwa za dużo
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: czy ja wiem
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: 3 systemy i ze 12 słuchawek - i teraz wyobraź sobie pisanie na to wszystko softu
<Mat_Matan> samsung jak kurewka daje pupy na wszystkie strony
<Mat_Matan> oni sami załozyli badaos
<Mat_Matan> a teraz dali info że w roku tylko 5 maszynek z nim wyjdzie
<barnex> a htc nie daje jak kurewka?
<Mat_Matan> a 25 z wp7
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: no i to się na dłuższą metę nie sprawdzi
<Mat_Matan> barnex: no kiedyś nie dawał
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: chyba, że jedyne aplikacje jakich użytkownicy będą używać to jakieś pierdułki
<barnex> jak robili tylko windowsy?
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: jak patrzy·łem na samsung apps to ubogo
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: ja o badaos się nie wypowiadam
<Mat_Matan> gorzej niż na początkach ovistore
<Caemyr> barnex: a co mieli robic?
<kklimonda> bo to jakiś chory pomysł
<barnex> no właśnie mówię
<Mat_Matan> barnex: tak, same wm kiedyś mieli
<barnex> że nie dawali jak kurewka, bo nie mieli komu
<Mat_Matan> ale android to system na chwilę
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: ostatnio był fajny post deweloperów Angry Birds którzy się poddali i robią dwie wersje gry na Androida - bo ta wersja co działa na szybszych modelach nie daje rady na słabszych ;)
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: i z Meego i Symbianem będzie tak samo jak nie gorzej
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: sobie porównaj meego i andka
<Mat_Matan> przy meego andek się nie umywa
<Caemyr> barnex: ty tez nie dajesz jak kurewka bo nie masz komu?
<Caemyr> co za argument z dupy
<Mat_Matan> jak meego ma wsparcie intela od niedawna amd, novella i redhata
<Mat_Matan> a za andkiem kto stoi... googiel?
<airells> Panowie wtrącę się: Jak oceniacie Meego z własnego doświadczenia? Nie jest zbyt chaotyczny?
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: Ale to meego czy meego?
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: bo jest Meego na netbooki
<kklimonda> i Meego na smartfony
<Mat_Matan> i tablety
<barnex> Caemyr: no faktycznie, 3 lata na rynku handheldów robili TYLKO windowsy, to doprawdy stałość, samsung im może stopy całować
<Mat_Matan> ivi
<Deadish> Witam wszystkich :)
<Mat_Matan> meego ma wsparcie grubych ryb które znają się na systemach
<Mat_Matan> o takim wsparciu to sobie andek pomarzyć może
<Mat_Matan> tyle co producent sprzętu swoje śmieci doda
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: ale to niewiele znaczy dopóki nie zaczną wypuszczać z tym telefonów i nie powstanie sensowny rynek
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: a w przypadku Meego jak by było?
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: nie bój się, w przyszłym roku już mają być
<Mat_Matan> i to z Atomem
<Mat_Matan> a nie armem
<kklimonda> tak samo by producenci i sieci dodawały swoje zabawki
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: to ma być plus?
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: a chcesz mieć tablet na armie?
<kamil> witam
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: tak
<Mat_Matan> arm to droga technologia
<Mat_Matan> przyznam, szybka
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: i lepsza
<kklimonda> i mniej prądożerna
<Mat_Matan> ale arm 1ghz jest 1,5-2 razy droższy niż atom z 1,6ghz
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: ja ciągle czekam na dobrego netbooka na arm
<kamil> oplacalne jest przestawienei sie z gnome na lxde? chodzi o niebo lepiej, tylko czy nie bedzie problemow?
<kklimonda> kamil: nieopłacalne
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: się pewnie nie doczekasz
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: e tam, gadanie
<Mat_Matan> jak już to smartbooka kupisz
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: atom to sam procek a arm w większości to cały zestaw z gpu etc.
<kamil> kklimonda: co moze sie dziac?
<kklimonda> kamil: jest gorzej wspierany.
<mnfz> Mat_Matan: u nas
<mnfz> polsza biedny zadupny kraj
<kamil> ciekawe jak to wyglada w praktyce - na lxde uoutub mi sie nie przycina i gedit szybciej smiga;p
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: poza tym, już są dostępne przewidywane wymagania dla meego 1.2
<kamil> youtub*
<Mat_Matan> 600mhz cpu, 512mb ram
<Mat_Matan> wygląda przyzwoicie w porównaniu do androida
<lotharek> cu
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: mi android działa na 550 i 192mb ramu
<Mat_Matan> tym bardziej że więcej można na meego, jest lepiej dopracowany
<mnfz> nie jest
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: jak może być lepiej dopracowany jak praktycznie nikt go nie używa w praniu?
<mnfz> meego jest niszowy
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: ale chyba przyznasz że obsługa multitaskingu to kpina
<mnfz> tak samo jak moblin i maemo
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: garstka hakerów i tyle
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: a android kilka lat temu czym był
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: multitasking w androidzie się świetnie sprawdza do telefonów i tabletów.
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: no dobra - ale meego będzie tych lat potrzebować.
<mnfz> Mat_Matan: moblin jest od kilku ładnych lat
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: i android będzie się umacniał
<mnfz> a i tak kupe zrobił
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: ta, świetna sprawa, żeby zabić aplikację musisz odpalić inną\
<kklimonda> i iOS będzie się umacniał (ale 20% nie przebije)
<Mat_Matan> mnfz: w tyle jesteś chłopie
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: ale nikt nie zabija aplikacji
<dweller> Mat_Matan: nie jestem
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: system sam zabija kiedy uzna, że trzeba.
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: no to spoko
<dweller> Mat_Matan: moblin sie przez 3 lata nie wybił, zmeego tak samo bedzie
<Mat_Matan> jak będę miał 4 to mi zabije nagle bo mu odbije?
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: tak
<dweller> nie
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: aplikacje na androida pisane są tak, że tego nie zauważysz
<dweller> zabije jak bedzie potrzebował zasobów
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: ale żal
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: w najgorszym razie przeładuje ci się strona z cache
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: to na uj w takim razie MT
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: bo to nie jest MT
<Mat_Matan> skoro on ma władzę nad appami
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: telefony i tablety nie potrzebują prawdziwego MT
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: symbian jakoś miał
<Mat_Matan> i to w wersji s60v1
<dweller> taaa
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: bo nie potrafili wymyśleć nic lepszego
<Mat_Matan> co prawda w tedy ograniczony do 5 appów ale miał
<kklimonda> ja pamiętam jak ludzie na symbiany stare przeklinali
<Mat_Matan> teraz ograniczenia tego nie ma (s60v3)
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: ale widzisz - w androidzie czy iOS nie masz ograniczenia
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: sugerujesz że każdy system posiadający MT jest zły?
<airells> Panowie moim zdaniem nie wygra system lepszy, tylko ten bardziej wspierany przez biznes, z powodu, że wszystkie są na tyle dobre, aby być tym najlepszym.
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: bo w najgorszym razie przy zmienianiu aplikacji trochę dłużej ci się poładuje.
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: przed chwilą samnapisałe·ś że andek zabiuja sam appy
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: w telefonach i tabletach pełen MT nie jest potrzebny - musi być stróż.
<Mat_Matan> rozumiem optymalizacje
<Mat_Matan> ale to już przesadyzm
<Mat_Matan> jakby mu appy ginęły
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: a to, ze nie rozumiesz, że to nic nie zmienia bo aplikacje zapamiętują swój stan pokazuje, że masz niewielkie pojęcie o androidzie i ios
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: jedyny problem jak ci system ubije aplikację (bo brakowało zasobów) to to, że jak się na nią przełączysz to będziesz musiał poczekać dłużej aż się załaduje
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: skoro aplikacja jest w tle zamrożona to można ją równie dobrze zabić
<dweller> ehh
<dweller> Mat_Matan: po co?
<Mat_Matan> praca w tle ma za zadanie wkonywanie nadal pracy aplikacji
<dweller> po co zabijac cos jak nie ma potrzeby
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: nie masz większego pojęcia o tym jak się pisze aplikacje na androida, prawda?
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: nie, bo nie znam javy więc tam nie szaleję
<dweller> ;s
<Nerihsa> D:
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: ale po maszynie jakią miałem (htc magic) podziękowałem zabawy z tym OSem
<dweller> let's troll!
<dweller> nie znam się ale chętnie podyskutuję
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: błagam, oceniasz platformę na podstawie antyków?
<Mat_Matan> antyk?
<Mat_Matan> jak go kupiłem to nnowością pachniał
<Mat_Matan> na milestone ziomka to samo nadal jest
<Mat_Matan> ale cóż, android wieczna beta, może zdąża to poprawić
<dweller> ciekawe
<Mat_Matan> toć to linux plastelinka
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: magic miał wolny procesor, mało ramu i przyszedł z 1.6
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: a meego to co? Windows?
<Caemyr> Mat_Matan: tzn co jest?
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: dla tego mówię, może tak samo zdobyć rynek jak andek
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: ale ten rynek to nie ten sam rynek co 3-4 lata temu
<Mat_Matan> lol
<Mat_Matan> toć stable jeszcze nie ma żeby to ocenić
<Mat_Matan> a 3-4 lata temu jaki rynek był
<Mat_Matan> zdominowany przez symbiana i wm
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: Meego będzie musiał nie tylko walczyć z Blackberry, Androidem i iOS ale jeszcze kanibalizować symbiana
<Mat_Matan> się ludzie brechali z produktu apple i początków andka
<Caemyr> chyba ci od symbiana
<Mat_Matan> blackberry umarł, teraz próbują wskrzeszać
<Mat_Matan> symbian s60 też umarł
<dweller> lol
<Mat_Matan> web20 tak samo
<dweller> :D
<Mat_Matan> wp7 to ścierwo
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: Meego istnieje już z pół roku, masz do pokazania jakieś super aplikacje na niego do kupienia?
<Mat_Matan> tak więc tylko lin zostaną tak na prawdę na rynku
<Mat_Matan> ubuntu jeszcze dłużej, kupisz na niego coś fajnego w UCK?
<Mat_Matan> *USC
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: nie w USC ale ogólnie trochę znajdę
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: meego to może być super pomysł ale obstawianie go w tym momencie jest ryzykowne
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: więc czemu zdobył tyle rynku w porównaiu do innych distr
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: nawet nie wiadomo co z Nim zrobi nokia ostatecznie
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: kto nie ryzykuje ten nie zyskuje
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: Ubuntu zyskał tyle rynku bo miał najlepszy marketing
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: meego jest robiony na kilka ważnych platform, handset, netbook, tablet
<Mat_Matan> to starczy
<Mat_Matan> andek nie ma przystosowań do danej platformy, po prostu starają się coś dodać i to wszystko
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: Apple się udało całkiem nieźle iOS na tablety przenieść
<univac> android to gowno ;]
<Mat_Matan> meego ma przystosowanie do platformy
<Mat_Matan> to wielki plus tego systemy
<Mat_Matan> *systemu
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: widziałeś meego day 1?
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: ale ludzie nie używają systemu dla systemu - używają go dla aplikacji
<Mat_Matan> na YT są filmiki, handseta i tableta
<kklimonda> widziałem
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: są takie
<Mat_Matan> nawet i ja sam taką aplikację piszę
<qermit> univac: 1.5 roku temu podniecales sie androidem
<Mat_Matan> po wydaniu stable pewnie wydadzą cały sklep
<univac> qermit: wtedy bl znosny ;]
<Mat_Matan> tak samo jak było z WP7
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: teraz po premierze ma 1300 appów
<Mat_Matan> a wcześniej była cisza o appach
<qermit> univac: wtedy nie dzialal jeszcze
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: Meego to bardzo otwarta platforma - wątpię by po prostu ukryto XXX super aplikacji do dnia premiery.
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: a słyszałeś chociaż troszkę o NFS na WP7?
<Mat_Matan> przed premierą
<barnex> eh
<Mat_Matan> nie, i pewnie nikt nie słyszał głębiej się nie zagłębiając
<barnex> trudno porównywać meego do wp7
<Mat_Matan> barnex: łatwo
<barnex> microsoft jest znany z tego, że wolą dopłacać do rzeczy niż się z nich wycofać
<Mat_Matan> jeden już miał premierę
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: nie - ale o super aplikacjach dla iPhone też nie słyszałem bo zarówno Apple jak i MS, kiedy się postara, potrafią stworzyć tajemnicę.
<barnex> a nokia zmienia swoje pomysły co pół roku
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: ja nie mogę poważnie traktować platformy której główną siłą napędową na smartfonach jest firma która ma drugi telefon na smartfony.
<barnex> meego imho jeszcze nie ma masy krytycznej, która pozwoli mu żyć po tym, jak nokia się z niego wycofa
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: Ja chcę meego poważnie traktować bo alternatywy, od strony dewelopera, są gorsze
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: co do źródeł aplikacji, jeżeli już sprzęcik będzie od nokii to będą appy z ovi, z intel appup i z nie oficjalnych repo
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: ja sam wiążę duże nadzieje z meego, ale oczywiście jak wszyscy mogę sie na tym przejechać
<Mat_Matan> się zobaczy w 2011
<Mat_Matan> intel już zapowiedział tablet i 3 high-endowe smartphoney
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: nawet instalacja SDK dla Meego to jakiś koszmar
<Mat_Matan> nokia niby zapowiedziała n9 i przeciek był z z500 opartym na meego
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: wwwwwwwwwuuuuuuaaaaatttt?
<Mat_Matan> :D
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: z czym problem miałeś
<Mat_Matan> bo ja to zainstalowałem szybciej niż ściągałem
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: ja nie dodam do systemu całego repozytorium którego nie znam
<Mat_Matan> to sobie paczki ściągnij
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: skąd?
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: meego wikia
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: ja chcę zrobić sobie chroot w którym wszystko ładnie wyląduje i mi nic w systemie nie zmieni
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: a jeżeli nie spasi to masz jeszcze Nokia Qt SDK
<kklimonda> będę mógł sobie spokojnie emacsa odpalić i tyle.
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: http://wiki.meego.com/SDK/Docs/1.1/Getting_started_with_the_MeeGo_SDK_for_Linux o tym mówisz?
<kklimonda> bo tam mi piszą, że to wymaga praw roota
<kklimonda> a prawa roota to ja nie daję byle komu
<kklimonda> Mat_Matan: da radę zassać coś co rozpakuję gdzie będę chciał, dodam do PATH i będę mógł używać?
<Mat_Matan> tak
<Mat_Matan> kurnasz gdzieś miałem w bookmarksach
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: nie mniej jednak sobie zobacz jeśliś chętny lub dla testo Nokia Qt SDK
<Mat_Matan> on jest dla 3 platform, S60, S^3 i MeeGo
<kklimonda> ech,czas już powoli pomyśleć o rm -rf $HOME/
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: http://meego.com/downloads/releases/1.1/meego-v1.1-sdk
<kklimonda> kurde, znów mi wiatrak siada - dobrze, że już nowy kupiłem
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: u mnie z boku obudowy wystaje jeden, z wentylatora z zasilacza, nie mieścił się w środku więc wystaje na zewnątrz :D
<Mat_Matan> jak chcesz to ci mogę oddać :P
<Mat_Matan> wypierniczam, jesio robota jest
<Mat_Matan> kklimonda: jak będziesz miał problemy to zapraszam na #meego
 * Mat_Matan afk
<winter> :>
<Syngress> ziew :-/
<winter> nudzi Ci się?
<PushUpek> ale ten plugin flasha zamula :/
<Syngress> nudzi
<Syngress> dlatego zainstaluje sobie windows2000 :D
<marcin> W celu?
<Syngress> zabicia nudy :>
<marcin> Ok, nie przeszkadzaj sobie. ;]
<foreste> fu win2000..
<Syngress> no fuuuuuu hehehe
<Syngress> powiedzcie mi debian  5.0.6 po instalacji bedzie widział stery do karty sieciowej Atheros Communications AR8132 Fast Ethernet
<foreste> gdzie znajde dzwonek z muzyka reklamy neti ?
<foreste> xD
<Natasza> foreste: na jewtubie
<Natasza> Syngress: tak
<Syngress> ok thx
<Natasza> foreste: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iFIo8JOHV4
<foreste> thx ;)
<foreste> tomasz kot tye best ;d
<foreste> the
<Zemsty_czas> e kolego ciebie też uczy tomasz kot?
<Zemsty_czas> :d
<foreste> ;D
<Zemsty_czas> tak?
<foreste> CZEMU ?
<Zemsty_czas> bo mnie tak i "jest the best"
<Natasza> foreste: 5,40 na paypala torrentow@gmail.com
<foreste> O_o
<foreste> Torrentow: ;d
<Masiar> nie manik na sprzedaz ksiazek php, mysql, perl, bash? w dobrym stanie!
<Masiar> macie*
<barnex> hmm, na transporcie gg.ubuntu.pl po każdym połączeniu dostaję wiadomość od każdego z moich kontaktów ;O
<maciej_> allegro
<Natasza> barnex: tag
<barnex> konkretnie to nie wiadomość, tylko Internal Server Error x 2
<barnex> Natasza: hmm?
<Natasza> barnex: transport mi działa
<firemark> 1st?
<Kwpolska> last
<firemark> :P
<Natasza> 666 th
<Zemsty_czas> 0,7 th (?)
<bt4> siema
<Natasza> [r4]: gdzie jest TPB!?
<[r4]> Natasza: http://www.lmptfy.com/
<[r4]> :)
<Natasza> [r4]: tsa i tak padnie ;p
<bt4> ta
<Natasza> `gentoonoc
#ubuntu-pl 2011-11-14
<dweller> 1st
<m477> 2st
<lisu1> o/
<sysek> zief
<shpaq> mornin'
<m477> fakkk
<sysek> hm ?
<m477> sysek: spalem gdzies kolo godziny :F
<sysek> ua
<sysek> najs
<sysek> :D
<m477> jak sciera sie czuje
<m477> sysek: ratuj mnie
<sysek> m477: jak :(
<sysek> hm. co myslicie o fedorze ?
<grek> czesc jak zainstaluje jakas gre przez playonlinux to da sie jakos zamontowac iso jako cd zeby ta gra go widziala ?
<sysek> w acetone zamontuj
<Dreadlish> sysek: o fedorze myślimy, że nie myślimy
<sysek> Dreadlish: nie mundruj sie
<sysek> bo Ci nie wychodzi ;)
<ntat> Cześć
<Dreadlish> nic nie "mundruje"
<Dreadlish> fedora jest fajna dopóki się nie pieprzy przy którymś updacie
<Oblawa> cześć pysiaczki
<Drathir> witam...
<nn52> cześć rysiu...
<vjarek> czesc
<Drathir> witam nie witanych...
<vjarek> cos nowego ciekawego ?
<nn52> Nowy wirus zaatakował windowsy , a Mac i Linux się temu przyglądają...
<vjarek> jaki wirus ?
<nn52> a taki co się wciska jako ukryte pliki
<nn52> na dysk c/d/e/f/g/h/i
<nn52> wyciąga dane z przegladarek
<nn52> i sobie je wysyła do kogoś innego...
<nn52> przy okazji truje antywirusa
<nn52> i wszystkie usługi
<nn52> prawie wszystkie... :D
<vjarek> heeh no pieknie
<Drathir> nn52: o ostatnim jakim słyszałem to że pliki exe "unieszkodliwial"
<nn52> Drathir, =D
<nn52> zależy jak kto trafi
<Drathir> ale taki wirus to nie szkodliwe jedynie przekonuje do reinstalacji winzgrozy co i tak trzeba robić co jakiś czas...
<nn52> Drathir, kiedy ja reinstalowałam ubuntu..... mmm
<nn52> napewno nie rok/co miesiąc temu :D
<Drathir> squid współpracuje z clamem ?
<nn52> uuu skrypty .php3 już nie działają na php5... ale fail...
<nn52> .pl to perl? :D
<Drathir> nn52: ja ubu 10.04 potem 11.04, bo byłem przekonany, że to lts i chciałem, żeby czysto było...
<Oblawa> kdenlive tylko działa na kde?
<Oblawa> :x
<nn52> ta chyba tylko kde
<Drathir> Oblawa: nie wiem choć zapewne pobierze Ci z kilkaset mega wraz z częścią kde...
<nn52> Zna ktoś skrypt
<nn52> do prowadzenia sondarzy
<nn52> pod PHP5?
<Oblawa> meh, to fatalnie
<nn52> wszystkie jakie spotykam sa napisane pod .php3
<Drathir> fajna ankieta hrhr http://linuxconfig.org/linux-dns-server-bind-configuration
<Oblawa> hmm
<Oblawa> moja bieda popycha mnie w coraz większy absurd. ale... wymiana procka dual core z 1.6 na 2.0 i wrzucenie w lapka 3 gb ram sprawi że będzie się nadawał do obróbki video hd?
<Oblawa> :<
<m477> ide spac
<Drathir> Oblawa: jeśli będziesz pod linuxem siedział nie ma sensu wymieniać... Nie opłaca się...
<Drathir> m477: kolorowych...
<Oblawa> Drathir: dlaczego
<Oblawa> ja już nie wiem czy mi się nie opłaca zrobić takiej kombinacji i hackintosha zainstalować :/
<m477> thx
<Drathir> Oblawa: te kilka mhz więcej za kilkaset zł  jak dla mnie strata kasy lepiej zbierać na nowego... Co do ramu jeśli okazja tani używany to jego nigdy za wiele... A i zależy co masz na myśli obróbkę przerabianie filmów czy edycję...
<Oblawa> edycję, efekty stabilizowanie itd.
<Drathir> a teraz z ramem do stacjonarek to wariują normalnie z tymi cenami...
<Oblawa> procek to myślę koszt 100 zł
 * althorion is set as away
<Drathir> Oblawa: chyba, że... Bo jak widziałem pod s.754 mam płytkę nowke gigabytea nie śmigana procki to nawet ponad 200zł były...
<jacekowski> Oblawa: do obrobki video w HD trzeba szybkie dyski, szybki procek, i duzo ramu
<jacekowski> Oblawa: laptop sie nie nadaje do tego
<jacekowski> Oblawa: a wymieniac procka w laptopie sie nie da tak latwo
<jacekowski> Oblawa: bo trzeba wymieniac na takiego ktory ma dokladnie taki sam TDP
<jacekowski> Oblawa: i to musi byc laptopowy procek
<Drathir> jacekowski: będzie się przegrzewal?
<althorion> Cześć. Krzaczę może?
<Drathir> althorion: jest ok
<althorion> THX
<jacekowski> Drathir: jesli bedzie mial wiekszy TDP to bedzie
<jacekowski> a poza tym, nikt laptopowych prockow nie sprzedaje
<Oblawa> sprzedają wyjęte ze szrotu
<jacekowski> to jaki procek masz
<jacekowski> i jaki chcesz wlozyc
<Drathir> jacekowski: ha to by przebiło 80+ w idle hrhr
<Drathir> jacekowski: chociaż tamto to intel to ciężko by było...
<jacekowski> jaki to procek jest dokladnie
<jacekowski> i na jaki chcesz wymienic?
<Oblawa> jacekowski: T2400 mam
<Drathir> jacekowski: compal-e fajne były pod tym względem wymiany podzespołów...
 * althorion[A] is no longer away : Gone for 4 mins 36 secs
<jacekowski> a jaki chcesz wlozyc?
<jacekowski> hmm ale T2400 to 1.8 procek jest
<Oblawa> wiesz, muszę dokładnie sprawdzić
<Oblawa> bo mam nieścisłość
<Oblawa> :|
<Oblawa> ale docelowo chcę T7200
<Oblawa> ok
<Oblawa> sprawdziłęm
<Oblawa> mam T5500
<Oblawa> czyli 1.6
<Oblawa> o, znalazłem bardzo przydatną listę procesorów na podstawkę M
<Drathir> Oblawa: masz wine? Ciekawe czy cpuid by działał...
<Oblawa> mam wine
<Oblawa> ale po co mi cpuid
<Oblawa> jak sysinfo
<Oblawa> jest
<Oblawa> :3
<Drathir> Oblawa: w sumie po nic choć jestem ciekaw czy wykryje czy zwariuje, a sam programik ogólnie ciekawy...
<Drathir> Oblawa: też ma taka bazę informacji jak cpuid?
<Oblawa> a nie wiem
<Oblawa> procesora w laptopie to pewnie sam nie wymienię co
<Drathir> w cpuid fajnie jak wykryje dobrze to Ci prawie wszystko poda o procku nawet tdp
<Drathir> Oblawa: a tak w ogóle to jaka grafika?
<Oblawa> intel 945gm
<Drathir> w compalach jak czytałem instrukcje wymiany to nie tak tragicznie choć sporo roboty chłodzenie z grafika trzeba było ściągać, żeby się dostać...
<Oblawa> a jeśli TDP jest o 1 W większy niż procek który mam obecnie
<Drathir> Oblawa: mam nie za mile wspomnienia z grafikami intela pod ubu...
<Oblawa> to będzie biegać?
<Oblawa> Drathir: ja mam gorsze wspomnienia z VIA na poprzednim laptopie
<Oblawa> nie generował grafiki 3d ;)
<Oblawa> i wywalał się na każdym kroku
<Drathir> Oblawa: z via to jedynie kojarzy mi się coś takiego jak savage 3d czy jakoś tak ale to bardzo prawdopodobne, że może być bardzo głupie skojarzenie...
<Oblawa> no właśnie wynalazłem najmocniejszy procesor jaki obsłuży mój leciwy ibm
<Oblawa> biorąc pod uwagę mocowania tdp i jakieś inne śmieszne rzeczy
<Drathir> teraz myślę jak symbiana zmusić do współpracy z ipv6 hrhr
<Oblawa> T7700
<Oblawa> z 1.6 na 2.4
<Oblawa> za 100 zł
<Oblawa> opłaca się?
<Drathir> to nie tak drogo w sumie...
<Oblawa> no tak się zastanawiam
<Oblawa> czy ta różnica jest na tyle duża
<Oblawa> żeby to poczuć
<Oblawa> jakoś dotkliwie
<Drathir> mam athlona 64 z częstotliwością taka ładnie śmiga 2 rdzenie...
<Oblawa> ale pewnie do obróbki video wciąż za mało
<Oblawa> no i musiał bym odrazu ram zmienić bo 1 gb jest już śmieszny
<Drathir> szczerze w używaniu przez większość czasu 1.2 trzyma, a serwerów różnych kilka postawionych w tle, choć obciążenia nie mają...
<Drathir> do obróbki przydałoby się zapewne coś z obsługa cuda cl atistream...
<Drathir> Oblawa: no ubu już zapełnia powoli 2gb kiedyś 10.04 ok 1.5...
<Oblawa> mam xfce ;)
<Oblawa> i myślę nad lubuntu. ja poprostu lubię mieć zapas :P
<Drathir> Oblawa: no ja gnoma i z tymi samymi serwerami w tle, ale różnice widać...
<Drathir> Oblawa: zapas mam w swapie 4gb
<Drathir> jacekowski: jakiś pomysł co do ipv6 pod symbiana? Pod linuxem świetna sprawa...
<nn52> Ludki
<nn52> 2tygle temu zrobiłam sondę,,, i nie wiem czy działa ona poprawnie zabardzo. Sprawdził by ją ktoś... jest ponad 200 głosów.. ale nie wiem czy są zbierane poprawnie
<sysek> kurcze
<sysek> KURCZE
<Drathir> nn52: imponujący wynik...
<nn52> http://mc.zaraz.tk/poll/ << jak by ktoś oddał głos na kogo , to bede widziała czy poprawnie się dodał. Kolega mówi że coś jest z tym nie tak.
<althorion> nn52: głos poszedł.
<nn52> ok , zobacze czy coś ruszyło , bo coś czuje że coś popsułam
<nn52> najwyżej zresetuje i poprawie kod jeszcze raz
<jacekowski> Drathir: symbian potrafi ipv6 natywnie tylko
<jacekowski> Drathir: nie ma opcji tunelowania ani innych
<Drathir> jacekowski: dziękuję, to nawet nie szukam dalej zresztą zapewne zaraz i tak strony by się skończyły hrhr
<Drathir> router też odpada ipv6 nie obsługuje, więc tel nie przydzieli...  Czyli pomysły mi się skończyły...
<Drathir> nie wiem czy proxy by czegoś nie zdziałało będę musiał poszukać...
<m477> omfg
<Drathir> m477: kto Cię obudził?
<m477> wspollokator
<m477> ale i tak mailem wstawac
<Drathir> aha... Chyba,  że tak...
<sysek> i believe in opensuse
<m477> oO
<sysek> co co
<sysek> co znow nie tak towarzyszu
<m477> znów właśnie co wstałem
<m477> i wyglądam tak X_<
<sysek> ile tym razem nie spales? :D
<Drathir> m477: trzeba mniej pić...
<m477> od 14
<m477> Drathir: e tam
<m477> znów cała noc nie bede spac pewnie ...
<Drathir> m477: to w dzień zrobić noc następnym i się przespać...
<m477> ehh
<ntat> Udało się komuś ukryć kursor podczas pisania, np. w LibreOffice?:)
<lisu> hmm, ten win 8 nie jest taki głupi
<Drathir> lisu: jaką z xxx...x rzeczy znalazłeś?
<Drathir> gdzie x=0 hrhr
<lisu> Drathir: moze to głupie, ale zawsze w windowsach brakowało mi informacji ile dana aplikacja sieci wykorzystuje... teraz to sie zmieniło, dodali po tylu latach w koncu do task managera
<Drathir> lisu: no fakt była sieć ale nie pokazywało, ale to już w win 7 jest zakładka performance.
<lisu> Drathir: a widzisz, teraz takie rzeczy to dali w zakładce processes
<Drathir> lisu: no muszą coś zmieniać bo nikt nie kupi... Tutaj już nie mogą wyglądu zmienić...
<lisu> memory zjada 880MB aktualnie, tyko nie wiem czemu pokazuje z 2GB bo ja mam 3GB -> może na grafikę bierze ze gigabajta, bo tak coś mi podpowiada
<lisu> Drathir: mogą wyglad zmienic, i zmienili, te kafle dodali
<Drathir> lisu: 32 czy 64 jaka grafika?
<ntat> Win 8 - 880MB?
<lisu> co prawda dość szybko to chodzi, ale czy to takie super będzie... to ja nie wiem
<lisu> 32 bit
<lisu> ntat: tak, win 8
<lisu> o teraz coś skoczyło na 950, ale z powrotem 879
<ntat> Z całym szacunkiem, ale co tam tyle pamięci potrzebuje?
<lisu> ntat: też się zastanawiam
<Diabelko> tło
<lisu> :D
<Diabelko> w końcu zielone jest
<Drathir> lisu: podobno vista i 7 na tym samym core jest jedynie kosmetykę zrobili czytałem gdzieś kiedyś w jakimś blogu
<lisu> Diabelko: a skąd, tapeta jak z win 7
<Drathir> lisu: szybko tzn?
<Diabelko> poza tym z tego co mi wiadomo to w dalszym ciągu to jest dev preview, a nie official relase
<Diabelko> poczekajcie z narzekaniem do final
<Diabelko> lisu: no, ale masz jeszcze to zielone gówno
<Diabelko> jakbyś miał dwa DE w systemie
<Drathir> ntat: areo
<Diabelko> prędzej kafelkero ;)
<Drathir> w połączeniu z directxem
<lisu> Diabelko: nie, to zielone z kafelkami pojawia się zamiast menu start
<Diabelko> lisu: nie "zamiast", bo możesz używać klasycznie i tego zielonego
<Diabelko> bawiłem się tym
<lisu> inaczej: jak klikniesz w logo windowsa, tam gdzie dawniej było menu start pojawia zię zielone
<Diabelko> tak czy siak, zostawili to co było w windows 7
<Diabelko> diskmgmt.msc mogę z winkey+r
<Diabelko> control też
<Diabelko> czyli styka
<ntat> U mnie Win 7 starte pożera ok. 650 MB na starcie ale zaraz zamienia się to w ok. 700 MB
<ntat> masakra...
<lisu> no, nie ma to jak squeeze :D
<Diabelko> Ale narzekacie
<ntat> Mam wheezy i gnoma 3/2 - ok. 200 MB
<lisu> kto narzeka? tylko stwierdzam fakt.
<Diabelko> jakby ktoś był naprawdę dociekliwy to by zobaczył ile usług można wyłączyć
<Diabelko> bo są zbędne
<Diabelko> ubuntu na unity też dużo pamięci zajmuje, a nikt nie narzeka
<Drathir> arch z graficznym w niecałych 100 się mieści hrhr
<Diabelko> Drathir: ale to w dalszym ciągu jest arch, co go dyskredytuje z normalnego używania ;)
<Drathir> Diabelko: o.O a to dlaczego?
<Drathir> ciekawe ile debian waży czysty...
<lisu> a ktoś tu coś kiedyś twierdził, że spod windowsa nie można podpiąć zasobów samby jako dysku mapowanego: muszę obalić ten mit, gdyż bardzo ładnie działa pod windows 8 dev preview samba i podpinanie zasobów jako dysków sieciowych
<Drathir> lisu: dlaczego nie można? Dyski sieciowe w xp już chyba były... Jak nie wcześniej...
<lisu> Drathir: czysty debian squeeze bez xów zamyka się w 900MB, oczywiście z usługą samby licząc
<lisu> Drathir: ktoś tu mi mówił jakiś czas temu, nie wiem czy to 7, czy o 8 chodziło, ale chyba coś nieumiejętnie robił i dlatego tak narzekał, ze mu samba z windows nie działa
<Drathir> lisu: 900 mb ramu? Sporo...
<lisu> Drathir: nie ramu! instalka na hdd
<ntat> to mi się przypomina http://demotywatory.pl/2066699/Cos
<ntat> ;]
<Drathir> lisu: uff już się przestraszyłem...
<lisu> ntat: dobre, nie widziałem tego :D
<Diabelko> lisu: działa działa Samba
<lisu> Drathir: ramu około .... hmm a niech no lookne na serwer, to powiem z doswiadczenia
<Diabelko> jeszcze kwestia wersji, ale każde porządne distro powinno mieć już nowsza wersję
<Diabelko> która obsługuje zarówno XP jak i Vista/7
<Diabelko> bo zmieniły się trochę techniki, dlatego np. XP nie widzi 7 i odwrotnie ;)
<Drathir> lisu: ta instalka to dziwnie mało... Może bez oprogramowania szpiegującego... Jak win7 to z 15 giga na dysku...
<lisu> aktualnie serwer mi posysa 1666MB ram - debian squeeze - ale usługi działają i coś tam gzipije, wiec to sie nie liczy
<lisu> win 7 zajął mi na hdd 20GB, hmm, a może coś wiecej... nie pamietam
<lisu> teraz mam win 8
<Drathir> lisu: no ją z kompresja już liczę... Bez to minimum 20
<jacekowski> Drathir: dyski sieciowe to w dosie juz byly
<lisu> teraz win 8 tez zaśmieciłem wiec nie powiem dokładnie
<lisu> mam, znalazłem screena zaraz po instalacji -> win 8 dev preview 32 bit -> 19GB zajmuje z dysku C
<Diabelko> a ja tam się w 40GB mieszczę z dwoma backupami i wszystkimi programami :D
<lisu> Diabelko: to niewiele tego masz x]
<jacekowski> moje backup zajmuja 600G prawie
<Diabelko> lisu: no nie wiem, mam wszystko czego potrzeba
<jacekowski> backupy*
<Drathir> jacekowski: no to sporo wcześniej... E tam samba wolę sftp pod win filezilla i pod linuxa puka bez problemu...
<Diabelko> jacekowski: ale ta backupy windowsowe zajmują do 3GB :P
<lisu> Diabelko: patrz na jecekowskiego, on to dopiero ma backupy, ja ze swoimi 20GB to schowac sie moge ;]
<Diabelko> mi tam backupy niepotrzebne, to co potrzebuję i tak odkładam w dwóch kopiach tam gdzie potrzebuję
<Diabelko> a reszta to tylko rzeczy które i tak mogę zainstalować od nowa
<Drathir> ja muszę poszukać jakiegoś rozwiązania do backupów configów bo przy instalacji nowego systemu wolę przywrócić niż z głowy lecieć, a webmin nie wiem czy taki pewny...
<jacekowski> lisu: ja do tego mam jeszcze 4x3T dyskow w raidzie
<jacekowski> do trzymania wszystkiego
<jacekowski> ide
<Drathir> szkoda, że putty pod symbiana nie posiada większych możliwości...
<lisu> Drathir: a co mu brakuje?
<ryniek> siemanko
<ryniek> ooo
<ryniek> widzę zmiany w topicu - zamiast Google teraz DuckDuckGo
<sysek> :(
<nn52> sysek, ?
<sysek> znow sie bawie systemami :/
<Dreadlish> to sie nie baw i mi odzyskaj dane z dysku
<Devil_Inside> witam :)
<nn52> wie ktoś jak sprawdzić ilość tuszu w kadridzach w drukarce, na ubuntu?
<Biszkopcik> nn52: sam nabijal;es?
<nn52> Biszkopcik, nie czaje pytania
<nn52> co niby ja nabijałam
<Biszkopcik> kardzidze
<nn52> taa
<nn52> mam taki automacik :D
<kasztan85> witam
<kasztan85> wie ktos jak usunac sesje w xfce?
<nn52> wsadza z jednej strony butle z tuszem ,  z drugiej kadridz i naciskam , i sam pompuje do pełna... ino ostatnio dużo drukuje i chce znać stan tuszu
<Biszkopcik> nn52: z tego co mi wiadomo
<Biszkopcik> w recznie nabijanych kardzidzach po wyproznieniu orginalu, nie widac juz jaki jest stan
<Biszkopcik> bynajmniej jak tak ZAWSZE mialem
<nn52> ty tak miałeś :D
<nn52> na windzie zawsze pokazywało :P, na ubu nie wie jak
<Biszkopcik> wlasnie na windzie nigdy nie pokazywalo ;p
<nn52> hee :P
<nn52> na HP/Canon/Borther takich problemów nie miałam ;d, tzn zawsze mam drukarki z tych firm
<nn52> Biszkopcik, oriętujesz się w płyqach CD/DVD do wypalania strony górnej?
<Biszkopcik> o jezu
<Biszkopcik> o czym ty mowisz?
<nn52> a płytach do wypalania np. coverów (okładka na kułko) na górną częsc płyty :D
<Biszkopcik> niee
<nn52> coś jak. Laberprint / LightScribe / BlueStribe
<nn52> KJurde
<nn52> Biszkopcik, masz jakąś płyte orginalną
<nn52> cd/dvd
<nn52> ?
<sysek> mam ochote na BSD :/
<Szatan> sysek: a może na MacOS'a?
<Szatan> |B|enedyktXVI: AVE!
<|B|enedyktXVI> o/
<sysek> Szatan: ech. nie mam sprzetu apple zeby miec mac os x
<sysek> moze jak zaczne pracowac w iSpocie
<sysek> to pozbieram na mac mini
<Biszkopcik> nn52: zartujesz? ;D
<nn52> Biszkopcik, nie masz nic? :D
<nn52> syngress, Hachintosh :D
<nn52> Hackintosh
<nn52> jakiś tak :P
<Szatan> Wizard: alive?
<julek> sysek: gentoo miales instalowac:)
<tajwanuser> fajny ten koziolinux
<|B|enedyktXVI> sysek ktory raz XD
<julek> sysek: a ja sie zbiore i postawie:)
<Oblawa> tajwanuser: nieświadomy wpisałem koziolinux w gugla...
<tajwanuser> znalazles logi jakies ciekawe?;p
<Oblawa> tak :D
<Oblawa> 10:30 < kozio> szukam webmastera
<Oblawa> 10:30 < kozio> jeszcze
<Oblawa> 10:30 < kozio> moj dziadek zaczal sie uczyc html'a
<Oblawa> 10:30 < kozio> niedlugo zrobi strone
<Oblawa> padłem
<julek> :)
<julek> oczywiscie kozia zbanowali
<julek> tak jak paru innych
<julek> ja zawsze ich bronilem:)
<tajwanuser> heh, pewnie wesolo bylo
<Oblawa> kurcze
<Oblawa> mogłem się do niego zgłosić
<Oblawa> bo jestem programistą html
<Oblawa> i zrobiłem sobie stronę domową ładną
<Oblawa> :<
<tajwanuser> poka;x
<Oblawa> http://bary-mleczne.ovh.org/
<julek> na tabelkach w pajaczku?
<Oblawa> nie :D
<Oblawa> jakiś szablon xD
<julek> za ten cytat to do sadu:)
<Oblawa> oddalony
<Oblawa> u mnie nie ma reklam ;)
<julek> :)
<Oblawa> a szukałem ostatnio mirroru tej strony o której mowa
<Oblawa> i niestety pustka :<
<Oblawa> a była to niezła baza
<julek> ktora?
<Oblawa> w przeciwieństwie do mojego baromlecznego dropboxa
<Oblawa> http://www.staszewski.art.pl/
<julek> Oblawa: mi chodzi o to, ze jakis bloger sobie umiescil cos w stylu "monsument mowi, ze je aby jesc" gdzies na stronie
<julek> a nie ma na web.archive.org?
<tajwanuser> cos ten ovh szwankuje;p obrazek sie raz wczytuje do polowy, pozniej wcale;p
<Oblawa> tajwanuser: przeciążenie co, 2 uzytkowników miałem
<Oblawa> jak koziolinux
<Oblawa> ;)
<Oblawa> julek: nieeeee?
<Oblawa> wiem że właśnie jakieś mirrory pokasowane
<julek> hmm... faktycznie niezla baza byla
<julek> afair wszelkie mozliwe teksty itp
<Oblawa> i w ogóle szkoda że tak wyszło
<julek> heh... tak mialo byc
<Oblawa> i interpretacje itd.
<julek> mi juz sie kazik od paru lat nnie podobal;)
<Oblawa> w życiu bym się nie domyślił że maciek ja tylko żartowałem to niby do maleńczuka
<Oblawa> :|
<Oblawa> a ja lubię dalej.
<julek> ja lubie stary kult
<Wizard> cześć o/
<Oblawa> tzn. ja bardzo lubię ale mam świadomość spadku formy
<tajwanuser> szwagierkolaska(;
<Oblawa> powiem więcej, ja nad kazika i stary kult cenie poezję śpiewaną ;>
 * Oblawa czeka na rzut zgnitym pomidorem w jego stronę
<julek> czyli np.?
 * Wizard rzuca zgniłym SDMem
<julek> heh...
<Oblawa> haha :D
<Wizard> siema czopy
<julek> no tego sdm to tez jakos nie trawie
<Wizard> dawno mnie nie było, trza kogoć zbanować
<Wizard> kogoś*
<julek> tzn. nic wspanialego imo;)
<Oblawa> np. do marka aureliusza wykonanie grupy sfera tekst herbert
<Szatan> Wizard: znasz się na apletach?
<Oblawa> w ogóle herbert śpiewany ma moc
<Wizard> Szatan: jakich apletach?
<Szatan> Wizard: w javie :P
<Cyr4x> Wam tez sie banshee tak wykrzacza co chwile?
<julek> "lepiej sie uczyc c++, czy bbcode?":)
<Oblawa> daję linka nawet http://tomthumb.wrzuta.pl/audio/1FuKfgr75MH/natasza_czarminska_i_grupa_sfera_-_do_marka_aurelego
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cq47fu2> (at tomthumb.wrzuta.pl)
<Oblawa> o jakie mądre to to
<m477_> julek: jak tam, żyjesz?
<Wizard> julek: lol
<julek> no wlasnie mialem Wizardowi napisac, zeby ciebie znbanowal
<Szatan> `karma
<m477_> :-(
<Przekliniak> Szatan: Highest karma: "qermit" (11), "cycki" (11), and "jacekowski" (7).  Lowest karma: "lisu " (-2), "DarkSmark" (-2), and "Ozil: " (-1).
<julek> m477_: bo przez ciebie z rana slabo sie czulem
<Wizard> :]
<m477_> :-/
<m477_> julek: klin, klin!
<tajwanuser> `test
<tajwanuser> e
<abbus> co mnie tu cyckuja :P
<Wizard> :D
<m477_> julek: wszyscy przez to przechodziliśmy nie raz :P
<Wizard> m477_: przez to co abbus też
<Szatan> Wizard: można prosić o ukrzyżowanie? :P
<m477_> Wizard: kto?
<qermit> cycki++
<m477_> a widze
<Wizard> Szatan: się nie robi już appletów
<Wizard> są passé
<qermit> applet?
<abbus> co ja co ja?
<qermit> a co teraz sie robi
<Wizard> webstarty
<tajwanuser> ;>
<tajwanuser> to po co ja sie ucze tego bbcode...
<qermit> Wizard: webco?
<Wizard> java webstart
<Wizard> było się uczyć na studiach, a nie windowsy instalować
<m477_> ;d
<julek> tajwanuser: zostales zapamietany i juz nie uciekniesz:)
<julek> internet nie wybacza
<Wizard> nie wybacza
<Wizard> ej dobra, za zmęczony jestem
<Wizard> idę
<Szatan> Wizard: nie!
<wasaty_karzel> spoko
<tajwanuser> napisze jakas ciekawa aplikacje w j, po to aby pozniej ja przepisac tak jak nalezy
<Zippa> Hej
<Szatan> nie?
<Oblawa> o Szatan
<Szatan> Zippa: utoniesz w mojej spermie!
<Oblawa> witaj
<Oblawa> :|
<Szatan> Oblawa: witaj
<Oblawa> moja mina gdy to przeczytałem
<Zippa> Idę się zabić przez Lucid Puppy
<Zippa> Przekliniak: Hej
<nn52> Zippa, Przekliniak to bot xD
<Zippa> Kobiety mnie biją
<Zippa> aha
<Zippa> Co mam zrobić
<Oblawa> zjedz coś smacznego
<Oblawa> :3
<Szatan> Zippa: popełnić samobójstwo?
<Zippa> I znów uznają mnie za geja
<Zippa> I wgrywam Debiana
<Oblawa> czemu
<Oblawa> mint może jest trochę bi
<Zippa> Bo zmieniam styl bycia
<Zippa> A w PC format jest Lucid Puppy 5.2.8 i jest do tyłka
<Szatan> Zippa: zainstaluj gentoo
<Zippa> Pulpit nie praktyczny
<Szatan> Zippa: Że co!?
<Zippa> Że to i ja wjechałem w kartony
<Zippa> Ja 2.08.2011 o godzinie  18  zainstalowałem ubuntu 11.04 , a miałem o 15.55 dylemat czy 10.10 LTS czy 11.04
<Zippa> I przy tym jadłem żelki
<Szatan> Zippa: a masturbowałeś się przy tym
<Szatan> ?
<Zippa> Nie , a przy instalacji prostowałem włosy , bo jechałem na imprę
<qermit> Zippa: to 10.10 był LTS?
<qermit> `g ubuntu lts
<Przekliniak> qermit: LTS - Ubuntu Wiki: <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS>
<m477_> cze Zippa
<Zippa> Tak , ale tak miałem problem czy LTS czy 11.04
<m477_> sysek: patrz kto wrócił
<Zippa> Ale wyliczana mi pomogła
<qermit> Zippa: 10.4 jest lts
<Zippa> Między remixem waszym , a czystym ubuntu
<Zippa> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=138&p=874801#p874801 GDZIE JEST MODERATOR
<Zippa> Tak kubuntu nagrywam na płytkę
<Zippa> I miałem jutro uciec z domu !
<Zippa> A Hanna Mostowiak zginęła przez Kartony
<Zippa> Halo ka jesteście
<Ashiren> meow
<Zippa> Ja płakałem podczas wypadku
<Zippa> Szatan: To ty zabiłeś Hannę Mostowiak
<m477_> [*]
<Zippa> Mamy z piapsułami żałobę narodową
<Zippa> A ja w czwartek wyrąbałem się na przerwie ręka stłuczona , a chemiczka "O matko Boska"
<Zippa> A tak na chemii dostałem okrzan
<Zippa> Co tak pusto jak w sklepie
<Oblawa> o
<Szatan> eh
<vjarek> nice
<Zippa> tyłek
<Zippa> Mam zbanowany adres IP , a kontakt z Adimem , który jest opryskliwy i nie chcę bo mnie zbanował raz i mnie odbanował i 2 raz banował i nie chcę mnie odblokować
<BlessJah> m477_: mógłbyś nie zmieniać nicka? mam na tamten ignore
<m477_> nie zmieniam + mam to gdzies
<Zippa> Ale wiesz jak jest w forum.android.com.pl gorzej niż na ubuntu.pl/forum
<m477_> Zippa: musisz coś z tym zrobic
<m477_> wysunę Twoją kandydaturę na moderatora
<m477_> ów serwisów
<Zippa> Kotaktuje  się  z nimi enty raz , albo z kwitkiem
<Zippa> opryskiwa jest cała Administacja
<m477_> nie puściłbym im tego płazem
<Zippa> Nawet chciałem prać brudów forumowych
<Zippa> Ja wole polskie forum ubuntu chociażby ludzie są mili , a nie sami frajerzy
<Zippa> bo zablokowali chat
<Zippa> Piszę do nich e-maila możecie mi dać dobrą reputację
<tajwanuser> jest jakies rozszerzenie do netbeans, ktore na koncu kazdej metody/klasy dodawalo "} //end of ..."?
<Zippa> halo pomocy
<BlessJah> Zippa: ke? mamy napisać na forum.android.pl żeby cię odblokowali?
<BlessJah> mam nadzieję, że coś źle zrozumiałem
<Zippa> Że na ubuntu.pl mam dobrą reputację bla bla tylko na irc , a ja kopuj wklej
<Zippa> Tak wyląduję u nich w koszu
<m477_> sad story
<tajwanuser> niech kazdy z tutaj obecnych wysle maila pochwalnego
<m477_> ja bym wystosował pismo
<Zippa> jakie
<m477_> żalebne
<BlessJah> czyli mamy tutaj napisac, ze na forum.ubuntu.pl masz dobra reputacje?
<BlessJah> a ty skopiujesz i im w mailu wyslesz?
<Zippa> ojk
<Zippa> *ok
<Dreadlish> jezus maria
<Dreadlish> co za brednie
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: siemka ;p
<Zippa> mogą być brednie
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: no siemka, siemka
<Wizard> dobry wieczór
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: widzisz, to samo co ja?
<Wizard> julek: jesteś?
<BlessJah> chory jestem, może majaczę już
<Wizard> szto stałas'?
<Zippa> Jak help me bo moje argumenty znają\
<Filar> o nie
<Filar> troll powrócił
<BlessJah> Filar: do ignore dodaj
<BlessJah> ja usłyszałem dość, żeby z czystym sumieniem przekierować całość na /dev/null
<Filar> :D
<Zippa> hehe mam dość GNOME 3.0
<Zippa> Już zaczynam pisać donich , e-mail
<Zippa>  "Ja pisałem ostatnio i dniu 30.08.11 roku zbanowano mi adres IP i przeniosłem się na ubuntu.pl" Czy napisać na polskie forum ubuntu
<Wizard> Zippa: z czym znów masz problem?
<BlessJah> Wizard: zbanowali go na forum.android.pl
<Zippa> 30.08.2011 roku i muszę od was mieć zmyśloną opinię
<Wizard> i co mnie to, ****, obchodzi?
<Dreadlish> Zippa: twoje rozwiązanie jest tępe
<BlessJah> Wizard: no napiszesz, że Zippa jest bardzo zdyscyplinowanym userem, i grzecznym  i dobre rady daje
<Wizard> Zippa: widzisz tu gdzieś w /topic (lub nazwie kanału) android?
<Dreadlish> i ma ponadprzeciętne możliwości kombinatorskie
<Zippa> Jak przyjedziesz do Rajczy masz ode mnie  piwo
<Wizard> stać mnie na własne
<Wizard> właściwie to przedwczoraj mnie przestało być stać, bo piłem najdroższe piwo na ziemi :S
<Dreadlish> tzn?
<Wizard> ~40zł za 0,4l
<Dreadlish> o matko
<Dreadlish> to co to było
<Wizard> jakiś szajs :S
<Dreadlish> eee
<Wizard> ale w stolicy Francy
<Dreadlish> a.
<Wizard> tam takie ceny są w barach czasem :S
<Dreadlish> polskie piwko lepsze?
<Wizard> oni nie mają swojego
<Wizard> znaczy z takich komercyjnych
<Dreadlish> za to mają winiacza
<Wizard> oni wolą wina i szampany
<tajwanuser> Zippa: i ten ban, to tak... za chec do zycia i milosc do ojczyzny?;>
<Zippa> Nie chcę wkurzyć gosię
<Dreadlish> bo raczej "za nic nie dali"
<Zippa> Bo to ona podwaliła mnie do Administratora
<Wizard> Zippa: mogę wiedzieć co nas to obchodzi?
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> co ma to związek z ubuntu?
<Dreadlish> jego społecznością itd?
<Wizard> co ma android wspólnego z ubuntu?
<Dreadlish> kernel ;p
<Wizard> no fakt, zapomniałem :D
<BlessJah> Wizard: gosia to druga miłośc młodszego brata starszego sysadmina serwera android.pl, który działał jakiś czas na gutsy?
<Wizard> rotflmao
<Dreadlish> niezła rozkmina :D
<Dreadlish> takiej to nawet jak jestem zjarany nie mam
<Dreadlish> ale odtwarzacz płyt chodnikowych z wejściem na zsiadłe mleko też dobry
<BlessJah> 2201 < Zippa> Nie chcę wkurzyć gosię
<BlessJah> 2201 < Zippa> Nie chcę wkurzyć gosię
<BlessJah> 2201 < Zippa> Nie chcę wkurzyć gosię
<BlessJah> kurde no
<BlessJah> wyszło, że ignore zdjąłem
<Dreadlish> nie może jej wkurzać na inny sposób niż przez to radzieckie forum?
<BlessJah> ma ktoś timestamp z sekundami? wysłało trzy naraz czy był odstęp?
<Wizard> BlessJah: raz było
<tajwanuser> u mnie tez
<Wizard> Dreadlish: babę łatwo wkurzyć
<BlessJah> raz tylko? ja mam w logach trzy razy
<BlessJah> kij tam
<sysek> boze
<sysek> co za dziki kraj
<sysek> na drozce osiedlowej rpawie mnie samochod potracil
<m477_> :-/
<BlessJah> sysek: do tego stojący pewnie
<sysek> ta
<sysek> na dupie stojacy
<m477_> najważniejsze, że jesteś znami
<BlessJah> sysek: to zdolniacha z ciebie
<sysek> jak cholera
<sysek> ale jakos nie skora mi do zartow
<Wizard> sysek: mnie się udało przez Warszawę przejechać bez problemu :D
<Zippa> Dzień dobry ! Dnia 30.VIII.2011 zostałem zbanowany mój adres IP i oraz profil o nazwie "zippa" . Minęło kilkanaście miesięcy i przeniosłem swoje śmieci na polskie forum Linuksa Ubuntu . I mam dobrą opinię moderatora cytując " Zippa jest bardzo zdyscyplinowanym userem, i grzecznym  i dobre rady daje i ma ponadprzeciętne możliwości kombinatorskie." . Proszę bardzo o odblokowania konta i adresu IP i zmieniłem swoje zach
<Wizard> jestem z siebie dumny
<Zippa> Tak napisałem
<Wizard> i nikt na mnie nie trąbił!
<sysek> Wizard: gratzy
<Wizard> Zippa: czy ty jesteś głuchy czy po prostu głupi?
<BlessJah> o kurwa
<Wizard> BlessJah: jest ci darowane
<BlessJah> 2158 < BlessJah> Wizard: no napiszesz, że Zippa jest bardzo zdyscyplinowanym userem, i grzecznym  i dobre rady daje
<sysek> Wizard: tez nie polecasz fbsd na desktop?
<m477_> :D:D:D
<m477_> Zippa: daj screena z kanału
<m477_> na dowód
<Wizard> Zippa: ostrzegam ostatni raz
<m477_> Wizard: czemu nie kikujesz?
<psesq> siemka
<Wizard> może mu się wreszcie właściwy obwód załączy
<Wizard> psesq: cześć
<sysek> Wizard: moge przeklnac siarczyscie ?
<Wizard> wal
<Wizard> sam mam ochotę ;P
<m477_> [22:08:37] <BlessJah> o kurwa
<sysek> albo nie
<sysek> powstrzymam sie
<Dreadlish> wal siarczyście
<sysek> nie bede przypominal bydla
<Dreadlish> jak blessjah przeklina
<sysek> ide sie wykapac
<Dreadlish> a jacko sie nie pcha
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: czasami trzeba, nawet jakby kopać mieli
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> a niech kopią
<Dreadlish> klimonda sie obudzi
<BlessJah> Wizard: quiet, qeuit qiuet czy jak tam
<Wizard> BlessJah: wolę tradycyjne rozwiązania :)
<BlessJah> ta flaga od wyciszania
<BlessJah> Wizard: ale to jest skuteczniejsze, bo widzisz co sie na kanale dzieje, a nic pisac nie mozesz
<Wizard> z banem też
<BlessJah> bardziej wkurza i frustruje
<Wizard> dopóki nie wyjdziesz
<Wizard> dobra, zmieńmy temat
<Wizard> używa ktoś strigi/nepomuka/virtusos?
<Zippa> Co to jest
<Dreadlish> takie gówienko do wyszukiwania
<BlessJah> stringi wygladaja dobrze tylko na zdje... a, chwila
<Dreadlish> nie przydaje się za chiny
<BlessJah> nie o tym?
<Wizard> no demony i indeksy
<Dreadlish> mlocate, slocate, *locate
<Dreadlish> bettar
<BlessJah> Wizard: nepomuke wywalam zawsze, zre zasoby a jak do tej pory nic mi to nie dało
<Wizard> Dreadlish: tylko szkoda, że żaden inotify nie używa
<Wizard> a strigi a i owszem
<Dreadlish> ale ja dawno jakieś kde/gnome widziałem
<qermit> m477_: chcesz wylecieć za brzudkie słownictwo?
<Wizard> BlessJah: ten nepomuk to jest to badziewie od gwiazdek?
<BlessJah> a nawet nie wiem
<Zippa> olicjanci zatrzymują kierowcę:  - Panie kierowco, poprosimy dokumenty.  Kierowca podaje dokumenty policjantowi.  Policjant sprawdza:  - W porządku. To jeszcze pan dmuchnie w alkomat.  Kierowca dmucha, alkomat pokazuje 0.0  - 0.0? Chyba się zepsuł - mówi jeden z policjantów  - Jak to się zepsuł? Dawaj!  Drugi policjant dmucha w alkomat:  - No i o co ci chodzi?! 2.5! W porządku jest!
<Zippa>  Co ma teściowa po osiemdziesiątce między piersiami?  Pępek.
<BlessJah> Wizard: wycisz
<qermit> Zippa: stare, odgrzewane
<BlessJah> nie kop
<BlessJah> aż sam wyjdzie
<Wizard> Zippa: koniec
<Wizard> idź stąd
<Zippa> Jak nazywa się chiński weterynarz?  Zabi-jata mi-pupila.
<BlessJah> qermit: ty patrz co sie dzialo, zanim hilight ci poleciał
<Zippa> 1 minuta
<qermit> Wizard: robimy jakąś listę do automatycznego banowania?
<Dreadlish> ja. pierdziele
<BlessJah> qermit: masz hilight na przekleństwa, czy bot ci statystyki robi?
<Szatan> Wizard: mogę bronić kszyża?
<Wizard> kurde, nie zdążyłem
<BlessJah> qermit++
<Dreadlish> qermit+=2;
<Wizard> Szatan: możesz, razem z qermitem
<qermit> Wizard: mam taką komendę (/oper)
<Szatan> qermit: daj mi kszyża!
<qermit> masz krzyż z wisiorkiem
<BlessJah> qermit++
<BlessJah> \o/
<BlessJah> jeszcze tylko m477_!
<sysek> ech
<Wizard> ej, qermit, zdejmij Szatanowi
<qermit> chciał krzyża bronić
<Wizard> no ale kurde
<qermit> dałem mu jeszcz różaniec
<Dreadlish> było zostawić
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: potrzymać w niepewności z godzinkę
<qermit> Wizard: czy mi sie zdaje czy zippa ma stałe ip?
<Dreadlish> ma ma
<Wizard> qermit: nie wiem, on włazi z łebczata
<Wizard> także cholera wie
<Wizard> może adres nata się pokauzje
<Wizard> wtedy pół Raczyna zbanujesz ;)
<Wizard> czy co tam on napisał
<Dreadlish> tktelekom
<Dreadlish> raczej stałe ;d
<BlessJah> 2157 -!- Zippa [5e281e68@gateway/web/freenode/ip.94.40.30.104]
<BlessJah> 2157 -!-  ircname  : 94-40-30-104.tktelekom.pl/94.40.30.104
<Wizard> z Rajczy
<Dreadlish> kurde
<BlessJah> jak pisze, że go na forum zbanowali...
<Dreadlish> ja aż diga klepałem
<Wizard> puszczę sobie kata
<ponury> reinstaluje sys jakieś propozycje ? prucz tego że ubuntu?:P
<Wizard> ponury: koniecznie dorzuć słownik ;)
<Wizard> masz /home na osobnej partycji?
<BlessJah> i odrzuć spację przed znakami interpunkcyjnymi
<BlessJah> Wizard: nawet nie zauwazylem ze sie skan skonczyl, ban na zippa moze wywalic co najmniej osiedle, a moze i pol ruczy, watpie zeby gosciu prywatnego mikrotika miał
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> to jest jakaś wioska w górach
<Wizard> niedaleko Milówki
<Wizard> chyba nawet tam byłem
<ponury> haha... nie no backup właśnie backup robię i pierwszy będzie windows tylko zastanawiam się czy polski remiks czy coś na bazie ubuntu jakiś remix z serii mint czy może ubuntu serwer czy cóśik
<ponury> tak se kombinuje...
<ponury> to co jakieś ciekawe pomysły? i z góry  uprzedzam gentoo odpada nie mam czasu...
<Wizard> kubuntu jest ok
<Wizard> znaczy - ja lubię KDE
<ponury> kurcze zawsze na gnomie. dziłał znaczy ja...:P
<Wizard> zawsze?
<tajwanuser> http://shop.lululemon.com/products/clothes-accessories/men-tops/Pacific-Run-Long-Sleeve-28632?cc=9547&skuId=3431023&catId=men-tops wybierzcie czarny kolor tej koszulki:D
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/72oz4pg> (at shop.lululemon.com)
<Wizard> w sensie od początku istnienia gnome?
<ponury> nie od kiedy kopnąwszy w tyłek wide na swoim gracie...
<Wizard> dorzuć jeszcze książkę o gramatyce :D
<ponury> nie ten przekręt słownikowy był zamierzony czarodzieju.....
<ponury> aha żadnych propozycji no dobra szkoda...
<sysek> :o
<Wizard> ponury: no ale co mamy zaproponować?
<ponury> nie wiem:P
<Wizard> gnoma już nie ma takiego, jakim był
<Wizard> chyba, że wybierzesz ostatni LTS
<sysek> Wizard: KDE masz?
<Wizard> tak
<Wizard> przekonałem się
<sysek> Wizard: pokazuj screena.
<ponury> dawaj... :D
<Wizard> no chwilę
<sysek> http://i.imgur.com/EJxsX.png
<sysek> pulpit zippy
<sysek> :D
<Wizard> http://wstaw.org/w/LSI/linki/
<sysek> chakra :> ?
<sysek> juz nie ubuntu :> ?
<Wizard> a cicho
<Wizard> testuje
<Wizard> ę*
<sysek> omg, tylko nie Kat :(
<Wizard> sysek: no kuwa
<sysek> zgin, przepadnij
<Wizard> to chyba moja sprawa, co sąsiadom puszczam na dobranoc, nie?
<sysek> nie! to sprawa calego spoleczenstwa ! pamietaj towarzyszu, nie jestes sam!:>
<sysek> egoizm przejawem kapitalizmu!
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> все делаем для родины!
<sysek> :D
<ponury> :D
<Wizard> i dzieci poszły spać, a normalni się już tak napruli, że czytają głupoty w necie
<Wizard> tfu
<Wizard> s/normalni/reszta/
<mati75> Wizard: ĸaĸ?
<Wizard> нормально!
<Wizard> или нормално.. не знаю теперь
<Wizard> мы с sysekом револуцию готовим
 * mati75 никогда пейте больше русинские водки
<mati75> Я только пьян
<mati75> и оставляют цирк
<Wizard> ну ладно
<Wizard> привиет, morllow!
<Wizard> как дела?
 * mati75 пошел спать
<Wizard> mati75: dobranoc
<Wizard> pis sie sypie
<Wizard> cóż za cudowna wiadomość
<Wizard> następnie kolej na kościół
<mati75> Wizard: pis and lofe
<morllow> ??
<Wizard> morllow: wybacz, wbiłeś się w dyskusję poza głównym tematem
<Wizard> my tu z tw. syskiem mamy takie swoje nietypowe zadania ;)
<morllow> Wizard: Sorki :) nie chciałem :)
<Wizard> a nie nie
<Wizard> to właściwie ja powinienem przeprosić
<Wizard> ;P
<Wizard> no ale rewolucja sama się nie zrobi przecież
<morllow> :) ale Ubuntu się zmieniło unity dawno nie włączałem komputera ;)
<manio> Wizard: o widzę przekonałeś się do KDE, ja też http://dl.dropbox.com/u/964113/zrzut.png
<ponury> co wy macie za fioła z tym paskiem bocznym mi za chiny nie pasuje.... dziwne przyzwyczajenia
<Dreadlish> widocznie lubią
<ponury> iiiiii.....:/
<manio> jakoś mi tak wygodniej
<Dreadlish> ja tam jade sobie openbox + tint2 + jakaś porządna konsolka
<ponury> dobra ja spadam czas zainstalowąc zgroze...
<Drathir> wszyscy charaszo gawarit pa ruski...
<Drathir> ech nawet tutaj kartony dotarły?
<Drathir> drugi, drugi..., a wszyscy już chyba śpią...
<Drathir> m477_: jak tam się trzymasz?
<morllow> Nie wszyscy spiją :P
<Drathir> mati75: oby nie piją, chyba że herbatkę...
<Drathir> tab fail
<Drathir> morllow: oby nie piją, chyba że herbatkę...
<morllow> Sorki :) za błąd :P
<Drathir> morllow: nie no nie ma za co... Żeby nie było pisałem tak ogólnie tylko...
#ubuntu-pl 2011-11-15
<Drathir> Reportaż właśnie jest o tej masakrze na wyspie utoeya dalej nie rozumiem jak jedna osoba mogła zabić tyle innych osób...
<morllow> Nawet nie słyszałem, nie przeglądałem wiadomości
<foreste> czesc
<morllow> Witam
<Drathir> morllow: to już trochę minęło...
<Drathir> foreste: witaj...
<morllow> Dobrze wiedzieć
<morllow> Dobra trzeba iść lulu :)
<morllow> Dobranoc wszystkim :)
<Drathir> morllow: okolice norwegii... zginęło 77 osób w tym 55 nastolatków... Lol jakie żądania w więzieniu miał...
<Drathir> kolorowych...
<lisu> o/
<Oblawa> lisu: o/
<sysek> super
<sysek> mam na 8 zajecia
<sysek> a wstalem
<sysek> czort z tym, nie oplaca mi sie na matme tylko jechac
<sysek> pozdro
<shpaq> mornin'
<sysek> ubuntu wywalilo sie na plecy
<lisu> sysek: ubuntu, to stare afrykańskie słowo oznaczające przerost formy nad treścią x]
<sysek> lisu: opensuse powa !
<morllow_> Witam :)
<manishe> czesc. Jak sprawdzic date instalacji systemu?
<lisu> manishe: spróbuj ls -al / | grep vmlinuz
<sysek> morllow: nie szalej tak
<morllow> Sorki :)
<morllow> nie zobaczyłem ze net traciłem co chwilkę :)
<lisu> hej, facebook teraz w domysle leci po https ie?
<sysek> czort wie
<manishe> lisu: to nie bedzie to. data vmlinuz to data ostatniej aktualizacji kernela. sprawdzilem wiesz jak? zajrzalem do najstarszego wpisu w logu dpkg i tam byla dokladna data i godzina;)
<shpaq> jeśli nie rotujesz logów to tak
<sysek> pamietajcie dzieci, nigdy nie robcie upgrejdu z lts do normalnej wersji
<sysek> ;)
<lisu> sysek: a co, poniszczyło się? hehe
<lisu> manishe: masz racje, tyle ze myslalem, ze to jakis serwer a nie desktop, ja nie upgrejdowałem od xxx dni x]
<vjarek> hajaaa
<vjarek> heja
<shpaq> a kto stawia ubuntu na serwerze? [;
<manishe> shpaq: a kto tu mowi u ubuntu?;)
<vjarek> panowie ma kto¶ mo¿e sposób na Aero2 w ubuntu tak ¿eby samo wznawia³o po³aczenie ?
<lisu> vjarek: a może najpierw utf byś waść ustawił?
<shpaq> manishe: well, kanał się nazywa #ubuntu-pl
<vjarek> ok sorry :) n niestety w utf nie dziaja mi polskie znaki ale ok
<sysek> lisu: oj tak ;) robie od nowa lts
<Oblawa> śnił mi się macbook.
<sysek> Oblawa: a mi mac mini, na ktore zaczynam zbieraj piniedze
<sysek> :D
<Oblawa> straszne rzeczy
<Oblawa> :|
<Oblawa> wszedłem na allegro
<Oblawa> wpisuję macbook 2000
<Oblawa> i wychodzi mi laptop jaki mam teraz który kupiłem rok temu(?) za 800 zł
<Oblawa> tzn te same części
<m477_> wat
<termi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fOGjkw6pnwY kiedy u nas spadnie snieg? :)
<vjarek> tez czekam na snieg :)
<m477_> zlamalem paznokiec odkrecajac kran
<sysek> snieg <3
<nn52> siema
<vjarek> siema
<lisu> m477_: a mówiłem, zebyś przynajmniej raz do roku obicnał...
<m477_> ano
<sysek> nn52: czeeeeeeeeeeeesc! o/
<m477_> sysek: polewaj
 * sysek polewa
 * m477_ pije
<m477_> bez ociagania sie dzisaj
<nn52> siema
<nn52> :D
<nn52> wie kto
<sysek> dzisiaj mam rozmowe o prace w iSpocie
<sysek> denerwuje sie jak cholera
<nn52> polski literki mi znikly
<termi> sysek: powodzenia
<nn52> i ibus przestal dzialac
<nn52> ciekawe
<sysek> termi: dzieki.
<sysek> seryjnie sie denerwuje
<grek> zeesc
<nn52> sysek, co cie dynerwuje
<grek> cos windows zablokowal - mam taka sytacje ze po isntalaji visty, na 1 partycji dziala ok, po doinstalowalu bootloadrea vista przejstaje sie uruchamiac
<sysek> bo od zawsze marzylem o pracy w iSpocie
<sysek> i denerwuej sie, ze bedzie dupa i jej nie dostane
<m477_> co to ispot?
<nn52> grek, #windows
<sysek> m477_: sklep apple
<grek> ?
<m477_> ;f
<grek> co znaczy #windows
<termi> grek wloz pyte windowsa i naprawi ci samo
<termi> grek: tzn zebys zapytal na kanale windows :P
<termi> tutaj jest ubuntu :)
<termi> nnie znamy windowsow ;)
<ponury> wiwat milenium!!
<grek> ok zadzialalo
<nn52> ja spadam
<nn52> o/
<sysek> czesc nn52 :))
<nn52> pa
<nn52> ludki
<nn52> czy jako admin sieci internetowej moge blokowac strony zywnie jakie mi sie podoba?
<nn52> czy tam adminka :P
<termi> nn52: generalnie tak ale lepiej by by byl konkretny powod
<termi> dlaczego
<nn52> aa :D
<nn52> ja mam skrypt na gownym routerze
<nn52> mysle aby zablokowac facebooka xd, ciekawy jak by ludzie zareagowali ;d
<nn52> ciekawe*
<nn52> pobieraczek.pl lezy w zablokowanch .... :>, slyszal cos o tym?
<vjarek> nom
<BlessJah> nn52: zalezy jaka siec i jakie masz z ludzmi umowy
<nn52> :P
<nn52> wiem wiem
<nn52> sie
<BlessJah> jak wysłać output/input programu do osobnego terminala (nie zależy mi na bashu w osobnym, wystarczy I/O)
<amkrankruleuen> Hmm
<ponury> z doświadczenia wiem że wściekają się przez pierwszy miesiąc...
<ponury> bardziej wściekają się jak im zmienisz gg na pidgin...:P
<ponury> bez face da się żyć ale nie każdy o tym pamięta....
<ponury> ale nie odcinaj im google bo się zapłaczą....
<lisu> ponury: oj tam oj tam, ja wyciąłem chyba wszystkie gg na sieci, zostały tylko nieliczne przypadki, ale i na nich znajde sposób
<lisu> ponury: w sensie: zmieniłem z gg.exe na pidgin ;]
<ponury> dobre :D
<lisu> działa
<lisu> jeszcze kilka osób musze oduczyć instalowania gg pod karą wycięcia połączeń gg i myśle ze będzie spokój
<lisu> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<lisu> juz myslalem, ze sobie chcąc niechcąc wyciąłem
<BlessJah> wrr
<BlessJah> jak przekierować to ustrojstwo
<sysek> ;o
<lisu> BlessJah: co chcesz przekierować?
<Oblawa> :3
<grek> hm, cos nei tak jest - po uruchoieniu ubuntu znowu ten win przestaje dzialac- teraz nawet naprawa nie dziala, moze cos nei tak z partycjami ? jak by dac boot loader na inna partycje?
<BlessJah> lisu: chcę uruchomić program, równocześnie odpalając terminal, który będzie łapał I/O tego programu
<BlessJah> powiedzmy że odpalam ze skryptu, albo nie chcę śmiecić w terminalu, z którego odpalam całość
<grek> teraz jest podstawowa win potem rozszerzona i na niej linuxowe, za rozszerzona jest jeszzze jedna z danymi wspolnumi
<BlessJah> lisu: wkurza mnie, jak gdb miesza output własny z debuggowanym właśnie programem
<grek> ma ktos pojecie ? pierwszy raz cos takiego widze
<lisu> a co wy za cuda tworzycie, matko
<BlessJah> lisu: uczę się debuggować własne programy, to źle?
<BlessJah> chcę podejrzeć, co sie w środku dzieje
<lisu> BlessJah: dobrze
<BlessJah> no
<lisu> powsadzaj pause(); w kodzie x]
<BlessJah> lisu: pause() to gdb-owski breakpoint czy co?
<BlessJah> google pluje system("pause")
<BlessJah> lisu: nie znikaj mi
<lisu> ja koncze na dzis
<lisu> ale jeszcze 1 dvd wypale
<BlessJah> no to mi powiedz, co to jest ten pause(), skad sie bierze i jak kontynuowac program?
<BlessJah> SIGCONT go wywala
<lisu> a o to chodzi, strzeliłem, joke, kawał, gafa ;]
<lisu> kiedys tak sie analizowało cpp ;] pause w system i sprawdzało, co program zrobił, i dlaczego źle
<BlessJah> no widzisz
<BlessJah> pause() działa
<BlessJah> znaczy zatrzymuje się
<BlessJah> nie wiem jak kontynuowac ani przejsc do gdb zeby cos z nim robic
<BlessJah> nah
<lisu> chyba zatrzymuje do momentu pobrania ze stdin znaku czyc os
<BlessJah> no niestety nie tak działa
<BlessJah> bo znaków mu nawet więcej wysyłałem
<BlessJah> a do gdb i tak przejść nie mogłem
<lisu> oj nie wiem nie powiem
<ntat> Działa komuś zmiana częstotliwości procesora w zależności od zapotrzebowania danego programu?
<ntat> Na netbooku mam Atoma - N450 i pod Windowsem ładnie widać, jak działa skalowanie częstotliwości
<ntat> Pod Linuksem nie wiem nawet jak sprawdzić - monitor systemu Gnome pokazuje tylko 1,66 GHz, cat /proc/cpuinfo też nic nie pokazuje, co wskazywało by na zmianę częstotliwości przy nieobciążonym procesorze
<BlessJah> cpufreq-info?
<BlessJah> cpufreq stats: 2.00 GHz:11.19%, 1000 MHz:88.81%  (39243)
<ntat> I te wartości, które się pojawią, to są częstotliwości, z jakimi może pracować procesor?
<ntat> current CPU frequency is 1.67 GHz.
<ntat>   cpufreq stats: 1.67 GHz:7,17%, 1.33 GHz:0,19%, 1000 MHz:92,64%  (8203)
<ntat> Ja mam cały czas aktualną 1.67 GHz i się nie zmienia
<ntat> Czyli nie działa, jak powinno
<BlessJah> zmienia i dziala, skoro staty wskazuja, ze przez wiekszosc czasu jest 1GHz
<ntat> jest, działa, sorry, sprawdziłem raz jeszcze i mam 1000 MHz:D
<ntat> BlessJah, ogólnie to szukam na czym można by jeszcze zaoszczędzić baterię w netbooku;)
<BlessJah> na monitorze i wifi
<ntat> wifi, to raczej konieczność a monitor mam ściemniony do poziomu komfortowej pracy - rzadko kiedy ma maksymalną jasność
<ntat> Nie mam wbudowanego Bluetootha, to na tym z przymusu oszczędzam:]
<julek> czesc
<julek> Zippa: czesc
<Oblawa> patrzcie jaką ładną animację zrobiłem
<Oblawa> http://bary-mleczne.ovh.org/zupy/me.swf
<marcimon2> troszkę psychodeliczna...
<Oblawa> to in plus
<Oblawa> :3
<Oblawa> zrobił bym długi film animowany
<Oblawa> ale jak pomyślę ile to roboty
<Oblawa> to mi się odechciewa
<Oblawa> w sensie poklatkowy
<ponury> mam problem z pakietem burg może ktoś mi pomóc?
<Drathir> witam...
<ponury>  sudo apt-get install burg
<ponury> Czytanie list pakietów... Gotowe
<ponury> Budowanie drzewa zależności
<ponury> Odczyt informacji o stanie... Gotowe
<ponury> E: Nie udało się odnaleźć pakietu burg
<BlessJah> apt-cache search burg
<Drathir> synapticiem sprawdź czy naprawdę nie ma
<Drathir> jak nie to szukasz ppa
<ponury> w synaptic nie ma...
<BlessJah> czytelnia.ubuntu.pl/index.php/2010/07/15/burg-upiekszamy-gruba/
<Drathir> to trzeba znaleźć ppa jakieś z tym
<Drathir> o właśnie dlaczego file roller jest taki przed potopowy w 11.04 ?
<Drathir> już 3.2 chyba wyszło, a tam z 2 ileś jest...
<ponury> nie wiem przy update zrzędzi że nie widzi repo....:/
<ponury> a wp[isywałem z tej strony właśnie....
<Drathir> ponury: przy dodawaniu klucz też dodało?
<ponury> mmnt
<Drathir> czy w ogóle, że nie istnieje?
<ponury> 404 not found...
<Drathir> ponury: chwilka
<Drathir> ponury: to to ? https://launchpad.net/burg
<ponury>  http://ppa.launchpad.net/bean123ch/burg/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources
<ponury>  http://ppa.launchpad.net/bean123ch/burg/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Package
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/br8vyzw> (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<ponury> tego tys nie widzi...
<Drathir> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/%2Bsource/burgerspace
<Drathir> 11.10 ?
<ponury> 11.04
<Drathir> spróbuj wpisać burgerspace w konsoli
<Drathir> może nazwę zmienili
<ponury> burgerspace to gra....
<ponury> jestem zielony ale nie tempy...
<Drathir> ponury: ciekawe gra na stronie burga wszystko możliwe
<Drathir> http://ppa.launchpad.net/bean123ch/burg/ubuntu/dists/
<Drathir> i wiesz już dlaczego nie widzi?
<Drathir> https://launchpad.net/~bean123ch/+archive/burg
<ponury> jestem tępy....
<Drathir> możesz spróbować zmienić nazwę dystrybucji ale nie mam zielonego pojęcia jak to się zachowa...
<Drathir> może działać może się też sypnac...
<Drathir> ponury: dlatego było podane 10.04
<Drathir> ponury: jeśli byś próbował przygotuj sobie na kartce instrukcje przywracania gruba
<Drathir> oj... Za późno...
<sysek> ;)))))
<Drathir> sysek: czyżby znów  % działały czy może inny powód ?
<sysek> inny ;))
<Drathir> a to grub też autentyfikacje obsługuje? O.o
<Drathir> trzeba było zganiac kota? Hrhr http://czytelnia.ubuntu.pl/index.php/2011/11/14/poniedzielnik-wiesci-ze-swiata-opensource-numer-24/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/72gt56v> (at czytelnia.ubuntu.pl)
<tajwanuser> witam
<Drathir> amkrankruleuen: witaj...
<Drathir> tab fail
<Drathir> tajwanuser: witaj...
<tajwanuser> ;p czesc
<julek> sysek: postawilem gentoo:)
<|B|enedyktXVI> julek a sysek od 2 lat ciagle nie moze D+
<julek> heh
<julek> ja 2 lata temu jeszcze gentoo uzywalem:)
<julek> potem sie obrazilem, a teraz znowu wracam chyba
<julek> chociaz juz mnie drazni troche
<julek> znowu bede musial kernel przekompilowac, bo wifi nie dziala, chociaz powinno...\
<sysek> julek: uuuuuuuauuuuu ! :DDD
 * sysek polewa julkow
<sysek> |B|enedyktXVI: mialem przez 2 miechy, ale pozniej mi sie odechcialo :D
<sysek> julek: no to chyba czas na mnie ;)
 * |B|enedyktXVI jest kryptouserem archera od zawsze 
<sysek> Zippa: brzydka masz tepete
<sysek> hahahahahah
<|B|enedyktXVI> D+
<sysek> patrz, jednym slowem zrobilem, ze uciekl
<|B|enedyktXVI> jednym zwrotem w jego storne :P
<sysek> trzeba mu to zawsze pisac jak bedzie wchodzil
<DaZ> moja tepeta tez jest brzydka, totez nie osadzam >:
<Szatan> |B|enedyktXVI: AVE!
<sysek> DaZ: jakies koniki masz ?
<sysek> DaZ: http://i.imgur.com/EJxsX.png
<sysek> ZOBACZ TO
<|B|enedyktXVI> DaZ: brzydka masz tapete
<|B|enedyktXVI> Szatan hej haj hello
<|B|enedyktXVI> zeby byc calkiem trendy dubstep musi byc
<Szatan> |B|enedyktXVI: eh, Drum & Bass też ujdzie bo to tzw. szybszy dubstep :P
<|B|enedyktXVI> jeden uj ;P dla mnie tekno to tekno
<Szatan> |B|enedyktXVI: uważasz tak jak reszta spedalonego społeczeństwa
<|B|enedyktXVI> reszta spoleczenstwa z zasady papiezem byc nie moze ;] wiec mam nad nimi przewage o Szatanie - o reszto spedalonego spoleczenstwa
<Szatan> |B|enedyktXVI: to czemuś zniewolił Polskę na 123 lata?
<|B|enedyktXVI> lans lans lans
<ntat> to KDE wygląda prawie, jak Unity:D
<sysek> julek: gnome/openbox/kde?
<tajwanuser> sysek: luna, aero:P
<sysek> say what nigga ?
<tajwanuser> sysek: luna w xp i aero w vista/7 ;p
<tajwanuser> srodowiska graficzne
<arek77> oszczędzam ram gdziekolwiek jestem
<sysek> shit nigga, i talkt about linux desktop
<julek> sysek: ja mam narazie czarna konsole tylko:P
<julek> "dubstep"... wszedzie sie tym teraz dzieci podniecaja
<sysek> julek: bo to muzyka dla gimbusow
<julek> ten dubstep to jakies disco polo:/
 * tajwanuser szczesliwy nie wie  co to dubstep ;)
<julek> tajwanuser: to nie sprawdzaj
<julek> ja wlaczylem w youtube i jakies gowno mi teraz gra;)
<tajwanuser> julek: sprawdze, bo nie bede mogl zasnac;)
<ntat> Ktoś programuje w Pascalu?:)
<tajwanuser> :D
<Ashiren> devowie hedgewars
<julek> heh
<julek> ntat: a z czym problem?
<ntat> Jest możliwość pobrania dwóch liczb z jednego wiersza (liczby muszą być oddzielone spacją) i przypisania ich do dwóch zmiennych. Jak pobrać z jednego wiersza dwa słowa oddzielone spacją i przypisać je do dwóch zmiennych?;)
<julek> a wiemy jaka dlugosc slow, czy dowolne?
<ntat> dowolne
<julek> mozna pobierac ciurkiem wszystkie znaki i zapisywac po jednym do tablicy;)
<ntat> chodzi o tą spację, zmienna typu string traktuje spację, jako znak a nie koniec wprowadzania danych
<julek> a pozniej w petli polaczyc
<ntat> julek, o tablicy to wiem, ale szukam mniej skomplikowanego rozwiązania. Jeśli takie istnieje...
<ntat> Jak podać znak końca linii?
<ntat> EOL
<ntat> Może coś z tym
<julek> hmm... to nie jest jakies bardzo skomplikowane
<tajwanuser> http://www.mail-archive.com/fpc-pascal@lists.freepascal.org/msg13431.html
<tajwanuser> ntat: ^
<tajwanuser> tzn. sprobuj;)
<jacekowski> ntat: no getcharem
<jacekowski> ntat: i w petli
<jacekowski> ntat: w jakim jezyku?
<jacekowski> a pascal
<jacekowski> to nie wiem
<tajwanuser> :D
<jacekowski> ale hmm, getcharem i pointerami w c bym zrobil
<jacekowski> to w pascalu pewnie tez sie da
<jacekowski> bo podobne w tej kwestii
<sysek> holy shit
<sysek> http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/Minecraft-juz-skonczony-premiera-w-piatek,Aktualnosc,28822.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/c92nwrn> (at www.dobreprogramy.pl)
<tajwanuser> ee.. dubstep to nie disco polo, tylko techno zwykle
<psesq> :D
<julek> ntat: zrobiles?
<ntat> julek, nie:]
<Oblawa> pytanie dnia
<Oblawa> co potrzebuję żeby dźwięk z mikrofonu realtime poddawać modyfikacjom efektom
<Oblawa> i wysyłać np. na teamspeak, skype itd
<tajwanuser> ntat: to nie wiem.... petla, sprawdzanie znaku i az trafi na spacje
<tajwanuser> :P
<tajwanuser> sprawdzales to co Ci podalem w linku?
<ntat> o właśnie wbudowany mikrofon w Skype mi nie działa, ktoś wie dlaczego? Chodzi o odwieczny problem z Pulse Audio...;]
<julek> ntat: ja to zrobilem "na piechote" ~20 linijek
<ntat> Dwa razy przejżałem Internet...:P
<ntat> julek, mówisz o majku, czy o Pascalu?
<julek> pascalu
<ntat> aa
<julek> chcesz?
<ntat> ok
<ntat> geany jest fajne do Pascala:)
<ntat> pod Windowsa też jest:]
<tajwanuser> tia, tylko pascal nie jest fajny
<tajwanuser> :D
<ntat> ...
<julek> ntat: http://pastebin.com/xxPjwDje
<Oblawa> wiecie co
<ntat> Chyba mnie rozłączyło
<julek> freepascalem sie kompiluje
<Oblawa> chyba wrócę na winzgrozę chwilowo
<BlessJah> hm...
<ntat> ok, tylko takiego mam
<Oblawa> jak już mam licencję to na ten miesiąc postawię sobie xpka
<Oblawa> i później z radością wrócę na bunciaka
<julek> heh... ja sobie nagralem plytke nawet, mialem instalowac xp...
<julek> i juz lezy z tydzien, pewnie jeszcze polezy:)
<Zippa_Geek> hej hej hej
<BlessJah> roflcopter.pl/5493
<ntat> co xp`eka za free dają?
<BlessJah> patrze, patrze
<BlessJah> czy to zwraca boola, mowiacage czy znal jest cyfra?
<BlessJah> *znak
<Zippa_Geek> To ja Zippa
<julek> to pokaz screena
<julek> Zippa_Geek: ↑
<Zippa_Geek> Mam 1 z spr z matmy
<m477_> :-/
<julek> Zippa_Geek: z dodawania?
<julek> czy juz macie mnozenie?
<BlessJah> qermit: spada ci skuteczność, powinieneś nad statami popracować
<tajwanuser> jak robicie taka strzalke do gory?
<Zippa_Geek> nie z zadań tekstowych z x
<julek> ↑
<ntat> julek, działa:)
<julek> ←↓→
<m477_> ↓
<julek> ↑
<m477_> ŧ←↓→ó
<m477_> z ltem
<ntat> ale w porównaniu do readln(x,y), to przyznasz, że jest trochę bardziej skomplikowane;)
<m477_> a
<ntat> :]
<julek> :þ
<julek> :Þ
<tajwanuser> alt+cos+numerki ;p
<tajwanuser> tia?
<tajwanuser> kiedys pamietalem
<BlessJah> ntat: zmiana spacji na przecinki?
<BlessJah> ty nadal z tym pascalem?
<julek> ntat: ehh...
<julek> ntat: pewnie da sie lepiej napisac, ale ja tam sie nie znam na pascalu
<BlessJah> tajwanuser: uiop albo jkl sproboj
<julek> pewnie jest nawet jakas biblioteka, kltora umie takie rzeczy
<BlessJah> tajwanuser: yui!
<ntat> °o°
<Zippa_Geek_> OMG
<BlessJah> Zippa_Geek_: dużo was...
<Zippa_Geek_> Nieogarniam pralki nowej
<Zippa_Geek_> Mam error
<ntat> Zippa_Geek, w czym programujesz pralkę?;)
<Zippa_Geek_> i włam na wi-fi
<tajwanuser> napisz wlasne oprogramowanie;p Zippa_Geek_
<Zippa_Geek_> Samsung c++
<Zippa_Geek_> xD
<julek> zippalinux
<julek> pewnie bylaby ostra walka z koziolinuksem
<Zippa_Geek_> Mam taką pralkę
<ntat> if (bęben=wypelniony_woda) then eject pranie:P
<Zippa_Geek_> http://www.samsung.com/pl/consumer/home-appliances/washers-dryers/slim/WF0602WJV/XEO/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail&returnurl=
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bptball> (at www.samsung.com)
<Szatan> public class wódka extends spirytus {
<BlessJah> ntat: if (tumbler_filled_with_water = true)
<Zippa_Geek_> co mam wpisać
<BlessJah> ntat: btw, w cpp pojedyncze '=' to przypisanie
<ntat> BlessJah, moje to był schemat myślowy:]
<Szatan> w jakie tak też jest int x = 17; :P
<Zippa_Geek_> Żeby życie miało smaczek raz dziewczynka raz chłopaczek
<ntat> BlessJah, ale ja w Pascalu pisałem:P
<BlessJah> pseudokod
<BlessJah> no tak
<ntat> tzw
<ntat> :)
<BlessJah> if ( beben_pelen_wody := true )
<ntat> nie, to przypisanie
<BlessJah> wiem
<BlessJah> dla mnie = jest przypisaniem
<Zippa_Geek_> A eco buble
<tajwanuser> w pascalu jest fajnie:D if then begin /**/ end
<Zippa_Geek_> I ma terminal
<Zippa_Geek_> Dziś mam imieniny i dostałem 50 zł od cioci
<BlessJah> ntat: if mial begin i end?
<ntat> Są jakieś widżety dla Gnome 3?
<BlessJah> tajwanuser: czy ttlko tak sobie wyklikales?
<ntat> BlessJah, może ale nie musi
<BlessJah> no, czyli dobrze pamietam
<tajwanuser> BlessJah: hm?
<julek> jak po then jest tylko jedna instrukcja to nie musi
<Zippa_Geek_> Prl wszystko wgraj debiana
<BlessJah> juz sie balem, ze jest cos, o czym nie wiem (end z przecinkiem tylko w ktorejs mocno rozbudowanej konstrukcji mialem)
<ntat> średnikiem
<tajwanuser> o, fajnie, ze nie musi
<Szatan> Zippa_Geek_: to oddaj i bo sam je wezmę
<BlessJah> srednukiem?
<BlessJah> Szatan: zalatwiaj to na pw, ok?
<ntat> end jest ze średnikiem albo kropką
<Szatan> BlessJah: eh, czekam kiedy mi 1k linijek w javie się skompiluje
<BlessJah> ntat: ja pamietalem ze z kropka albo przecinkiem, ale pisalem w pascalu okolo 2000 roku
<tajwanuser> za pol godziny, po czym okaze sie, ze nie podpisales jednego buttona:D
<ntat> W Gnome 3 ikonki na pulpicie są domyślnie wyłączone. Można by tą przestrzeń wykorzystać, jakimiś przydatnymi informacjami. Ale widzę, że widżetów nie ma
<tajwanuser> u mnie zwykle tlem jest przegladarka
<BlessJah> conky?
<ntat> No, może faktycznie Conky załatwi sprawę:)
<ntat> W sumie, to szukam czegoś na wzór pogody z Win7;)
<ntat> Te, które widziałem do tej pory zawierały tylko najwieksze miasta Polski
<Trojanin> ntat: http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/ubuntu-11-04-dodanie-my-weather-indicator-do-traya-systemowego/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6obxyly> (at www.ubuntu-pomoc.org)
<Trojanin> całkiem fajne, dla dowolnego miasta
<Trojanin> mi nawet pokazało że dym jest, jak liście palili :D
<ntat> Trojanin, spojrzę swoim ślepym okiem;)
<BlessJah> Wizard
<Zippa_Geek> Hej
<Zippa_Geek> 3 dziewczyny mnie zbiły
<Zippa_Geek> halo
<m477_> :-/
<julek> ZUE baby
<tajwanuser> zakopales suki?
<tajwanuser> wroc, nie chcialem tego napisac
<m477_> glanem po pysku
<Sasetka> popieram!
<BlessJah> po prostu nie karmic
<BlessJah> czy to takie trudne?
<BlessJah> wlaczcie jakis film na youtube czy cos
<Zippa_Geek_> Dziewczyny mnie biją
<Zippa_Geek_> Dostałem o 3 dziewczyn w łeb , jądra , podbite oko
<matti_> Zippa wrócił?
<BlessJah> matti_: jak widać
<BlessJah> nie karmić
<matti_> trzeba Wisarda budzić?
<Zippa_Geek_> no
<tajwanuser> ile kosztuje szablon www u grafika?
<BlessJah> tajwanuser: zapytaj na #jakilinux, tam sie znaja
<Zippa_Geek_> nie wiem ale kolega robi szablony do world pressa
<Zippa_Geek_> http://www.plotek.pl/plotek/51,111485,10645967.html?i=3
<Zippa_Geek_> Kobiety mnie biją
<Zippa_Geek_> Kocham FB
<Zippa_Geek_> Jak będę moderatorem w ubuntu.pl farbuje się na rudo
<julek> matti_: to nie jest zippa
<Zippa_Geek_> To ja Zippa tylko
<Zippa_Geek_> *nikck
<Zippa_Geek_> zmieniłem nic
<BlessJah> julek: to ona
<Zippa_Geek_> to on
<BlessJah> tylko głupsza
<tajwanuser> bless, dzieki za kanal
<tajwanuser> skoro sie tam znaja, to dodalem do -auto
<Zippa_Geek_> Ja proszę swoją mamę idę się przefarbować na bląd
<BlessJah> tajwanuser: jedna taka sie zna, ale tam najwiecej siedzi
<Zippa_Geek_> Dziewczyny mnie biją
<Zippa_Geek_> co mam zrobić
<BlessJah> nie karmic
<BlessJah> sam pojdzie
<Zippa_Geek_> Jak skasować unity
<Zippa_Geek_> hallo
<m477_> Zippa_Geek_: sudo rm -fr /
<Zippa_Geek_> całość\
<m477_> otworzy ci menu do kasowania
<Zippa_Geek_> Nie działa
<BlessJah> m477_: jesteście siebie warci, jeden z drugim
<Zippa_Geek_> Ja chcę fugo
<Zippa_Geek_> frugo
<matti_> julek: a kto jak nie Zippa?
<Zippa_Geek_> I słowa jednej milcz geju
<Zippa_Geek_> HWDP-Hanka wpadła﻿ do pudła
<BlessJah> kto tu jeszcze mial opa?
<julek> matti_: zippa to zippa...
<julek> to jakas imitacja;)
<Zippa_Geek_> to nie imitacja
<Zippa_Geek_> lol
<Zippa_Geek_> wjadę  w kartony jak Hania
<m477_> życie ci nie miłe?
<Zippa_Geek_> Skuterem
<Wizard> :o
<Zippa_Geek_> Będzie zarąbiście
<Wizard> Zippa_Geek_: won stąd
<Zippa_Geek_> dlaczego
<BlessJah> \o/
<Wizard> bo jesteś śmierdzącym trollem
<m477_> ;/
<Wizard> m477_: nie trollował?
<m477_> nie
<Zippa_Geek_> Nie mam kolegów , a dziewczyny mnie biją
<julek> Wizard: wywal go
<m477_> za to masz ubuntu
<Wizard> Zippa_Geek_: to nie jest poradnia psychologiczna
<Zippa_Geek_> lol
<julek> Wizard: to nie byl prawdziwy zippa
<BlessJah> quiet jest duzo lepszy
<m477_> ktoś się podszywał pod mistrza ;o
<Wizard> julek: ale uwierzyłem ci na słowo
<Wizard> :|
<Wizard> źle zrobiłem?
<julek> zippa nie jest trollem, jest po prostu glupi:)
<m477_> y
<julek> dobrze;)
<m477_> jest geniuszem w swej głupocie
<julek> a to byl jakis troll
<BlessJah> Wizard: niezaleznie od tego czy to byl zippa czy nie, zrobiles dobrze
<julek> BlessJah: zgadza sie, ale chodzilo mi o to, ze zippa po prostu gada glupoty, ale nie trolluje;)
<BlessJah> to byl zippa
<BlessJah> ip sie zgadza
<julek> hmm...
<BlessJah> 2209 -!- Zippa
<BlessJah> [5e281e68@gateway/web/freenode/ip.94.40.30.104]
<BlessJah> z wczoraj
<BlessJah> dzisiejsze pare linijek wyzej masz
<Wizard> kuwa, trzeba będzie całą wieś zbanować
<Wizard> bo się rozeszła po gimbusach fama
<julek> :)
<Dreadlish> to banuj :D
<BlessJah> ja twierdze ze to jedna i ta sama osoba
<julek> kiedys byl tu ban na cale neo:)
<julek> juz nie powiem przez kogo
<Dreadlish> dawno temu i nieprawda ;D
<julek> ech...
<julek> Zippa: opowiedz jakis dowcip
<Dreadlish> tak.
<Dreadlish> słyszałem dzisiaj z 40
<Dreadlish> wtf is limun?
<m477_> julek: pijemy?
<julek> nie
<Dreadlish> to chlejemy
<m477_> :-(
<Dreadlish> :D
<julek> jutro musze byc w miare zdrowy:)
<Zippa_Geek> Teraz Lepiej
<Zippa_Geek> Polopiryna S
<m477_> e tam
<Zippa_Geek> Chory jestem
<BlessJah> Wizard: daj +q
<Wizard> BlessJah: pokazało się coś?
<Wizard> bo u mnie nic
<Wizard> jak mnie ten quassel dobija czasem
<BlessJah> nic nie pokazalo
<Dreadlish> to po co go używasz? ;d
<Wizard> Dreadlish: bo co innego? :>
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Zippa_Geek> omg
<Dreadlish> telnet! ;D
<Dreadlish> pacman -S xpdf
<Dreadlish> znowu okna pomyliłem
<BlessJah> Wizard: irssi w screenie?
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: epdfview
<Wizard> BlessJah: nie lubię
<Dreadlish> Wizard: weechat w screenie? :D
<Wizard> nie trawię peechata
<julek> :)
<Dreadlish> :(
<julek> Wizard: to moze pissi?
<Zippa_Geek> co mam zabrać podczas ucieczki z domu
<Dreadlish> Zippa_Geek: najlepiej? swoją dupe
<Zippa_Geek> Poza tym
<Dreadlish> cielsko?
<julek> sznur:)
<Zippa_Geek> A piciu i papu
<Dreadlish> kawałek mózgu żeby takich pierdół nie pisać
<Dreadlish> i chyba tyle
<tofo1> rodzicow
<Zippa_Geek> xD
<m477_> :o
<LeniOO> siemka ludzie, problem z gnome jest (ubu 11.10), potrzebna pomoc ;)
<m477_> hakur
<LeniOO> z racji że nie mogę się przyzwyczaić do unity, to gnome shella dzisiaj zainstalowałem, tylko problem jest z tym, jak ten gnome wygląda, zaraz screena podrzuce
<Wizard> LeniOO: podrzuć
<LeniOO> http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/8900/screen01jsu.png takie cudo mam i w ogóle nie mogę edytować paneli
<LeniOO> nie mogę nic do pasków dodać, ani usunąć
<LeniOO> to jest odpalony gnome classic no effects
<m477_> nie rozumiem o co chodzi Leszku
<julek> heh... to jest postep zdaniem tworcow...
<LeniOO> spójrz na screena, nic nie mogę z tym zrobić, chodzi mi o paski (górny i dolny)
<m477_> a jak klikasz prawym
<julek> porownaj to sobie np. z ubuntu 5.10;)
<m477_> to co jest napisane
<m477_> ten pasek czesto sie psuje chyba
<Wizard> julek: przecież napisał, że to classic
<LeniOO> jak prawym klikam na jakiś element, to dostaje jego menu, ale na czyste pole jak klikam to nic
<Wizard> julek: tyś gnome3 na oczy nie widział, a wiesz o nim więcej niż devi z redhata ;)
<julek> Wizard: "classic" to by bylo, gdyby bylo normalne gnome2;)
<m477_> zainstaluje 10.04
<julek> Wizard: widzialem, dlatego narzekam:)
<BlessJah> julek: 5.10? bardzo sie od 6.06 roznilo?
<LeniOO> a jak odpalam zwykły gnome to już w ogóle cyrki, czcionki rozwalone, jakieś białe pola, cuda normalnie
<m477_> całe ubuntu :-)
<julek> BlessJah: 6.06 mialo juz ten pomaranczowy motyw human i instalator graficzny na pulpicie
<julek> i bylo na jednej plytce z livecd
<BlessJah> dawaj screeny
<Wizard> LeniOO: :S
<julek> BlessJah: miedzy 5.10 i 6.06 byl najwiekszy "skok technologiczny" imo:)
<Wizard> jest mi niezwykle przykro to powiedzieć, ale zarówno unity, jak i gnome w najnowszym ubuntu ssą
<LeniOO> nom, lipa straszna, jest jakaś komenda żeby jakoś wszystko na domyślne ustawienia pierdyknąć, bo w sumie dzisiaj aktualizowałem z 11.04 na 11.10, może jakieś ustawienia się gryzą
<Wizard> o, to może być prawdopodobne
<Wizard> ja tam zawsze sprawdzam .local .config i .cache
<Wizard> do tego .gconf w piach, .gnome2* w piach
<LeniOO> a .local, .config i .cache też mogę bezpiecznie usunąć? same się utworzą po przelogowaniu?
<Wizard> ale to trochę roboty jest no i se można usunąć ustawienia jakiś głupich programów
<Wizard> no utworzą się, ale mówię, wyrypiesz wszystkie ustawienia
<Wizard> no, prawie wszystkie
<Wizard> niektóre mądre programy robią swoje .program w ~
<BlessJah> julek: no to ja tego skoku nie widzialem, zalapalem sie dopiero na gutsy
<Wizard> po staremu
<LeniOO> no, jestem w takiej sytuacji że mogę to poświęcić
<LeniOO> no nic, to próbuję
<Wizard> mnie by się nie chciało tego przeklikiwać, szczególnie poczty i kopete :D
<sysek> Wizard: po co banujesz zippe :(?
<Wizard> odbanuję go, jak dorośnie
<BlessJah> sysek: zadajesz duzo pytan, mozesz byc nastepny
<LeniOO> jak nie pomoże to się przerzucę na jakiegoś minta czy cuś
<Wizard> w ogóle, ktoś tu kiedyś wlepił listę jego postów na ubuntu-pl
<Wizard> LeniOO: na xfce radzę, lxde, albo KDE
<sysek> Wizard: no ja wklejalem caly czas
<Wizard> sysek: :D
<Wizard> LeniOO: jak jesteś hardkorem, to masz jeszcze masę wmów w repo
<Wizard> też 3 klinięcia i gotowe
<Wizard> w ubuntu to masz nawet metapaczki do różnych tam lubuntuów i xubuntów
<LeniOO> no to sobie wmy potestuje jak nic z tym gnome nie zdziałam
<sysek> Wizard: slyszales, ze dostalem prace w iSpocie?
<qermit> Wizard: dziwnie go zbanowałeś
<Wizard> sysek: quassel tak zbanował
<sysek> na mnie nie patrz
<Wizard> pewnie pół kraju zbanowałem :D
<Wizard> a bo mnie podświetlacie
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie, tylko jego
<qermit> Wizard: tylko jego ip
<qermit> z gatewaya
<BlessJah> o ile realname freenode generuje tak jak mysle
<qermit> generuje
<Wizard> a tak
<Wizard> już widzę
<Wizard> myślę, że mu jeden chwyt może pomóc, ale nie napiszę jaki, bo podejrzewam, że m477_to jakiś jego kolega czy co gorsza rodzina :)
<Wizard> LeniOO: co tak wychodzisz bez pożegnania?
<BlessJah> tak wiec półtorej IP musi sie zgadzac :)
<LeniOO> testowałem czy usunięcie katalogów pomoże
<LeniOO> i nie pomogło :P
<LeniOO> czas zakończyć wieloletni związek z gnome :P
<Wizard> LeniOO: na początku ciężko
<Wizard> ale w kde jak się wyłączy nepozboka i stringi (chlip) to nawet da się używać
<Thorbjorn> LeniOO: na Kde przechodzisz?
<Wizard> xfce ma w dupie użytkowników, bo każdy zgłoszony pomysł zamykają z: "pacz albo zjeżdżaj"
<Wizard> a lxde piszą jakieś chinole i to się w ogóle kup nie trzyma
<LeniOO> o, może kde spróbuję, nie wiem właśnie, potestuje sobie to i owo
<Wizard> zależy jaki masz sprzęt
<Wizard> na pięcioletnim lapku chodzi znośnie
<Thorbjorn> KDE?
<Wizard> ehe
<Thorbjorn> Ja bardzo lubię KDE
<LeniOO> też mam leciwego lapka, ale ogarnia, przynajmniej z unity/gnome z efektami sobie radził
<Thorbjorn> na netbooku BackTrack5 żarł 140Mb
<Thorbjorn> RAM
<Wizard> backtrack to ma fluxboksa chyba domyślnie
<Wizard> tak mi się coś zdaje
<Wizard> co sobie puścić za muzyczkę?
<m477_> Wizard: Divine Illusion - All Shall Perish
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> o wiem, Finntroll
<qermit> Wizard: poprawie twojego bana
<Wizard> qermit: a poprawiaj
<Thorbjorn> Wizard: hmmm, a to nie jest czasem metal, który nawiązuje do tradycji germańskich?
<BlessJah> ja bym na dwa bany rozbil, realname i host, coby wiekszosc bramek wyciac
<Wizard> Thorbjorn: to jest jakieś coś z folk metalu
<Wizard> ale ja już bardziej nie rozróżniam
<Thorbjorn> growl występuję?
<Wizard> bo czasem to wokalista bardziej pierdnie i już się jakieś pryszcze spuszczają, że to nie jest heavy polka metal, tylko polonez-as dur metal
<Wizard> Thorbjorn: ta
<Thorbjorn> to nie dla mnie
<Thorbjorn> jednako sama muzyka wykwintna
<Wizard> hmm, ja też nie przepadam
<Wizard> wolę Korpiklaani
<Thorbjorn> gdyy nie growl którego wręcz nie nawidze
<Thorbjorn> gdyby
<Thorbjorn> nienawidzę
<Wizard> :]
<Wizard> ta, najlepsi są ci, którzy śpiewają o Jezusie
<Thorbjorn> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3ZvGBSq_OA
<Thorbjorn> Christ Metal
<Thorbjorn> Kurde nie mogę znaleźć samego strogermańskiego folku
<Thorbjorn> wszędzie ten paskudny growl
<mati75> qermit: +b trzeba było dać
<qermit> a nie dałem?
<mati75> 22:25 -!- mode/#ubuntu-pl [+b *!5e281e68@gateway/*] by qermit
<mati75> ale na bramkę to nic nie da
<qermit> a on wchodzi przez coś innego?
<Wizard> mati75: dobrze dał o_O
<Drathir> na ip z maska
<Wizard> Drathir: ale te szesnastki są zawsze takie same
<Drathir> Wizard: a no chyba, że tak...
<Wizard> pewnie do czasu, ale do tego czasu, to mu pewnie przejdzie
<Wizard> uh, amarok to jednak jest krowa
<Drathir> żeby z gateway w nazwie wszystko nie blokowało hrhr
<julek> dlugo uzywalem amaroka 1 i byl fajny
<Wizard> no był
<Wizard> w ogóle, kde3.5 było fajne
<Drathir> Wizard: banshee
<Wizard> nie chcę gtk na dysku oglądać
<LeniOO> a to co teraz króluje na kde? bo pamiętam kiedyś na amaroku siedziałem :P
<julek> Wizard: ja mam teraz audacious
<Wizard> LeniOO: chyba clementine
<Dreadlish> kde jest fajne
<Dreadlish> bo nie przekombinowane
<Dreadlish> tylko za dużo pierdół ma ;d
<Wizard> no nie, skąd
<Wizard> nie przekombinowane
<Wizard> a to, że ma piedoły, to dobrze
<mati75> Wizard: sprawdzimy czy działa
<julek> ja tego amaroka 2 nawet nie znam, widzialem z raz jakas wczesna wersje
<Dreadlish> mpd + ncmpcpp
<LeniOO> ważne żeby działało, tej opcji brakuje gnome na moim systemie :P
<julek> Dreadlish: nie rozsmieszaj mnie:P
<Thorbjorn> no nie
<Dreadlish> julek: sam sie rozśmieszasz
<Wizard> Dreadlish: masturbacja już mi przeszła
<Thorbjorn> na 7 zespołó wszystkie growlują
<Dreadlish> Thorbjorn: to co ty słuchasz?
<julek> Wizard: hehe
<Dreadlish> co w tym śmisznego?
<qermit> kto ma logi ubuntu-pl z joinami?
<Dreadlish> ja mam wszystkie
<Dreadlish> qermit: wantya?
<mati75__> Wizard: daj +b na tym to zobaczymy czy chodzi na bramce
<qermit> przecież chodzi
<mati75> nie działa
<mati75> sprawdzilem przed chwilą
<mati75> musi też być adres ip
<mati75> +b *!*1faed181@*.31.174.209.129]
<mati75> o tak
<termi> co tam kombinujecie
<qermit> mati75: a po co tobie ] na końu?
<mati75> qermit: nie trafiłem w enter
<mati75> i się ] dodało
<LeniOO> zaraz się komuś omsknie i ja tu +b oberwę rykoszetem :P
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> znów :/
<Wizard> teraz się może omsykać
<Wizard> osmykać
<mati75> tab fail :D
<Wizard> omyskać
<Wizard> o_O
<qermit> mati75: ale powiedz mi w jaki sposób ma to nie działać
<mati75> qermit: sprawdziłem na samej masce
<mati75> i nic nie dała można było dać join
<mati75> maska + ip poszło
<qermit> widocznie źle coś robisz
<qermit> i może dlatego nie masz opa tutaj
<qermit> :E
<qermit> mati75: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<qermit> to jest fajne - /mode #channel +q $~a
<mati75> qermit: nie, sprawdzałem tam gdzie mam opa
<qermit> widocznie nie umiesz sprawdzić
<qermit> mati75: spróbuj wejść teraz
<LeniOO> czas łodpalić kde, zw
<morllow> Witam :)
<mati75> qermit: == #ubuntu-pl Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned
 * Wizard znalazł album normalsów
<Wizard> morllow: cześć
<Thorbjorn> Wizard: Tyr'a też słuchasz?
<Wizard> nie znam nawet
<qermit> mati75: też mi nowość
<mati75> qermit: ale on i tak wejdzie
<qermit> ojejku jejku
<LeniOO> ja uciekam ogarnąć to kde, 3majta się ;)
<m477_> kto dziś polewa? ;-/
<termi> twoja kolej dzis
<AdmcMobile> Na pewno nie hanka
 * m477_ polewa
<termi> wasze zdrowie :)
 * m477_ przełyka z wielkim smakiem setke
<morllow> to zdrówko ;P
<morllow> Jaki polecacie program torrent do ubuntu ??? rtorremt ??
<qermit> moze byc
<mati75> rtorrent jak już
<qermit> jak jesteś leszczem to użyj uTorrent
<morllow> no :P pod wine heheh
<morllow> albo po przeglądarkę internetową
<morllow> pod*
<jacekowski> 200 mil w 2:30h
<jacekowski> Z czego 15 przez miasto przestrzegaj?c limitu pr?dko?c i
<morllow> ustaw utf
<jacekowski> Ten klient nie ma
<morllow> jacekowski: jakiego używasz ??
<jacekowski> SimpleIRC
<jacekowski> Na symbiana
<jacekowski> Ale w sumie mog? irssi zmusi? mo?e do translacji w locie
<morllow> a 2 masz ??
<jacekowski> Co 2?
<morllow> SimpleIRC 2
<morllow> http://bugs.rigfoundry.com/simpleirc/
<morllow> ma już utf-8 wsparcie
<jacekowski> Jak wida? nie dzia?a
<morllow> aha :)
<mati75> jacekowski: z czego pamiętam miało obsługę utf-8 tylko trzeba było przed włączeniem ustawić
#ubuntu-pl 2011-11-16
<morllow> Dobranoc wszystkim :)
<Drathir> jacekowski: mirggi
<Drathir> jacekowski: lepsze putty i irssi
<jacekowski> ale to dla s60 jest
<stacja> channel
<m477_> wat
<stacja> WHO
<stacja> q
<stacja> ?exit
<fajnymarcin> witam was, mam wielki problem
<fajnymarcin> pomoże ktoś?
<m477_> cześć fajny Marcinie :-)
<fajnymarcin> weszłem w konta użytkowników, czyli w konto roota i usunełem swoje hasło, ustawiłem logowanie automatyczne
<fajnymarcin> problem w tym że w momencie intalowania, modyfikacji itp prosi mnie o hasło
<m477_> wszedłem*
<fajnymarcin> przecież je skasowałem to jak moge je podać?
<m477_> usuneles haslo roota czy uzytkownika?
<fajnymarcin> tak i pisze brak hasła
<fajnymarcin> to po co mnie pyta o hasło
<m477_> linux...
<m477_> weż browara napij się ochłoniesz ;)
<fajnymarcin> i klikam i klikam i próba wpisania poprzedniego hasła jak i niczego kończy sie "złe hasło"
<fajnymarcin> hehe nie dzięki
<m477_> sproboj haslo usera
<fajnymarcin> nie posiadam innych kont, tylko administratora
<m477_> ja ci nie pomoge bo sie nie znam
<fajnymarcin> ok
<fajnymarcin> będę musiał od nowa zainstalować ubunciaka:(
<m477_> moge ci polecic jakis dobry alkohol jak chcesz
<fajnymarcin> nie pije
<fajnymarcin> sorry
<m477_> czemu
<m477_> tu wszyscy pija
<Drathir> jacekowski: pierwszy java drugi s60
<fajnymarcin> wrzody źałądka
<m477_> e tam
<m477_> to nie przeszkoda
<fajnymarcin> stress itp
<m477_> alkohol najlepszy na stres
<fajnymarcin> jestem kierowcą
<Drathir> jak można usunąć swoje hasło z roota ?
<fajnymarcin> codziennie prawie
<Drathir> przecież system powinien się kłócić...
<m477_> to tez nie problem:)
<fajnymarcin> Drathir: klikasz w ustawienia urzytkowników i w oknie głownym klikasz hasło i kasujesz backscajsem i wychodzisz
<stacja> enna media center
<fajnymarcin> użytkowników*
<stacja> czy ktoś już tego używała z was
<Drathir> fajnymarcin: su root
<fajnymarcin> Drathir: nic nie działa bo prosi mnie o hasło którego nie mam zawsze
<Drathir> jak się zalogujesz chpasswd i ustaw hasło o ile dobrze pamiętam
<fajnymarcin> Drathir: logowanie przedtym ustawiłem na automatyczne
<fajnymarcin> i tylko nie moge nic innego zrobić co wymaga hasła
<Drathir> to musisz mieć hasło jakieś
<Drathir> troszkę głupie jest nie ustawiać hasła na roota choć osobiście wydaje mi się, że system powinien się nie zgodzić... To tak jakbyś winzgroze zainstalował...
<fajnymarcin> Drathir: usunełem w oknie głównym administratora klikiem myszką, zaznaczyło sie i usunełem, nic nie powinienem mieć
<Drathir> tak samo z konta root nie powinieneś korzystać na codzień...
<fajnymarcin> system sie zgodził, bo to ubuntu 11.10 i to może być krytyczny błąd
<Drathir> m477_: dziś znów % ?
<m477_> jak codziennie;)
<Drathir> fajnymarcin: wpisz te które miałeś wcześniej przed usunięciem...
<fajnymarcin> Drathir: nieprawidłowe hasło :| i tak ciągle komunikat
<Drathir> może się zgodził żebyś odpuścił i sam zachował hasło hrhr
<Drathir> nowego użytkownika też nie możesz utwożyć?
<fajnymarcin> nic juz
<Drathir> masz dostęp do edycji plików?
<fajnymarcin> bo trzeba najpierw okienko hasłem odblokować
<Drathir> dziwne, bo powinieneś mieć dostęp bez hasła jak na roocie siedzisz...
<fajnymarcin> nie mam dostępu
<fajnymarcin> to napewno błąd krytyczny i trzeba to zgłosić
<Drathir> adduser spod konsoli
<fajnymarcin> po usunięciu hasła system dalej prosi o hasło
<fajnymarcin> hehe
<fajnymarcin> adduser: Tylko administrator może dodawać użytkownika lub grupę do systemu.
<Drathir> no to ładnie namieszałeś wygląda jakbyś wyrzucił roota z praw administratora...
<fajnymarcin> nom
<fajnymarcin> ale takie coś sie nie powinno zdarzyć to bład poprostu
<Drathir> wejdz w użytkownicy i grupy
<fajnymarcin> mam tylko swoje konto administrator i zablokowane
<fajnymarcin> ok jutro instaluje od nowa ubuntu
<Drathir> wpisz groups
<fajnymarcin> marcin adm dialout cdrom plugdev nopasswdlogin lpadmin admin sambashare
<Drathir> jeśli wyrzuciłes całkiem choć to mało prawdopodobne bo system powinien Ci błędami sypać to chyba już nic z tym nie zrobisz niestety... Ale ja się nie znam...
<Drathir> dobre hrhr
<fajnymarcin> ok dzieki
<Drathir> a spróbuj przez sudo adduser
<fajnymarcin> tego jeszcze nie było hehe
<fajnymarcin> prosi o hasło
<Drathir> dziwne że jeśli to root to należysz do grupy marcin powinien należeć do grupy root
<fajnymarcin> tak nazwałem
<Drathir> pamiętasz swoje hasło użytkownika wpisz je
<fajnymarcin> nie działa
<fajnymarcin> czuje sie tak jakbym był na koncie gosc
<Drathir> czyli masz swoje konto i osobno konto roota tylko, że zawsze jak instalujesz musisz wejść spod swojego na roota i ustawić hasło...
<fajnymarcin> mozliwe ze tak
<Drathir> a spróbuj su root i hasło root
<Drathir> g
<Drathir> lub su root i hasło password
<Drathir> nie pamiętam czy ubu ustawia jakieś domyślne czy jako wyłączone albo random...
<^Neo> witam wszystkich :)
<jacekowski> Drathir: irssi przez ssh jest bezuzyteczne na dotykowym ekranie
<jacekowski> Drathir: a mirggi tez jest paskudne
<lisu> re
<lisu> jacekowski: co polecasz w zamian?
<shpaq> mornin'
<Wilczek> shpaq: 'bry :)
<Ozil> bry
<Thorbjorn> o/
<morllow> Witam :)
<sysek> towarzysz Stalin bylby ze mnie dumny
<shpaq> doniosłeś na rodziców?
<sysek> nope
<matti__> sysek: to nie byłby dumny chyba że zapłaciłeś abonament
<Feniks> Dzie? dobry
<Feniks> B?agam pomocy
<sysek> Feniks: dziecko Ci sie rodzi?
<Feniks> nie
<Psotnick> UTF
<Feniks> r?ce mi juz opadaj?
<sysek> Feniks: to nie blagaj o pomoc i nie pisz polskich znakow ;)
<Feniks> mam problem i szukam pomocy
<Feniks> okey
<sysek> kurcze, przydalby sie ktos tu z makiem
<Psotnick> to może poweidz jaki masz problem
<Feniks> wczoraj o 21.00 instalowa?em drugi system operacyjny
<Feniks> ten drugi system operacyjny to linux debian (inna wersja)
<Feniks> a ten pierwszy to Ubuntu 10.04
<Feniks> sorry 11.04
<Feniks> Debiana instalowa?em na dysku zewnetrznym (pendrive)
<Feniks> ale ..
<Feniks> grub-a mam na patrycji /boot
<Feniks> wi?c kaza?em instalatorowi zainstalowa? grub-a (z tego debiana na partycji /boot (czyli "razem" z tym grabem co jest tam juz od Ubuntu 11.04)-tak mysla?em
<Feniks> i tak zie zrobi?o
<Feniks> wszystko by?o okey do momentu gdy nie zrobi?em "reboot now"
<Feniks> oczekiwa?em ze pojawi siegram z wyborem 2 systemów
<Feniks> a tam pojawi? sie " czarny ekran:
<Feniks> :(
<Feniks> dzi? mam wolne is zukam rozwi?zania bo nie chce mi sie reinstalowa? Ubuntu (tam jest tak wszystko poustawiane)
<Feniks> iod wczoraj spa?em tylko3 godz
<Feniks> i znalaz?em kilka rozwi?zan ale zadna nie dzia?a
<Feniks> prosz? o pomoc
<Feniks> teraz jestem na uruchomionej live CD (Ubuntu 11..04)
<Feniks> i znalaz?em ze mo?na z wami pogadac na irc wiec dinstaowa?em Xchat i jestem
<shpaq> omfg
<shpaq> ależ masz poryte kodowanie
<shpaq> co to jest? cp1250?
<Feniks> nie dzia?a chroot
<Feniks> nie umiem sie dostac do systemu
<Feniks> nie dzia?a sposób na skrypt na stronie www.linuxone.pl
<Feniks> nie dzia?a www.supergrubdisk.pl
<Feniks> nie dzia?a www.supergrubdisk.pl -nie dzia?a pierwszy sposób i drubi (uruchamianie z super grub-a)
<Feniks> czy naprawde pozosta?a mi instalacja systemu (bez formatowania) aby poprawi? (nadpisa?) grub?
<sysek> boze
<sysek> nie rozumiem co piszesz
<Feniks> tzn?
<Feniks> nie wyraznie?
 * shpaq też nie rozumie
<Feniks> okey
<Feniks> jeszcze raz
<sysek> od poczaktu. ma dysku fizycznym masz uuntu
<sysek> ubuntu
<sysek> na dysku zew debiana tak?
<Feniks> na dysku fizycznm mam Ubuntu
<Feniks> na zew debiana
<Feniks> i grub-mial byc wspolny
<Feniks> takie bylo zalozenie
<Feniks> ale sie nie udalo
<sysek> no to na fizycznycm powinien byc grub
<Feniks> grub zostal zniszczony przez instalatora teg debiana
<eshlox> jest jakies narzedzie do zarzadzania programami z upstartu? start/stop to wiem, ale jak trwale usunac/dodac?
<sysek> eshlox: cicho, teraz glowimy sie nad innym problemem, wez karteczke i poczekaj na swoja kolej
<Feniks> grub powinien byc(byl wczoraj do 21.00) na partycju /boot
<sysek> Feniks: wez sudo fdisk -l i wklej gdziss
<Feniks> robilem
<eshlox> sysek: ;->
<sysek> Feniks: and?
<Feniks> i partycja z grub to sda1
<sysek> ale grub jest chyba w MBR :(
<Feniks> nie
<Feniks> na wydzielonej partycji 300MB zamontowanej jako /boot
<sysek> no okej, chroot nie dziala, co wypisuje?
<Feniks> bad cos tam
<sysek> super
<Feniks> nie moge sie dostac do partycji /boot z linii polecen
<Feniks> z terminala
<sysek> jest pan chory, moze pan wyjsc
<sysek> EKSTRA
<sysek> mkdir /mnt/ubuntu
<sysek> ja bym zrobil tak
<sysek> pozniej zamontowal najpierw cala partycje z systemem
<sysek> a pozniej zamontowal boot w /mnt/ubuntu/boot
<Feniks> sysek ale prosze cie o jasnosc (nie jestem taki mocny w tym srodowisku
<sysek> no ja tez prosze o jasnosc, a dostaje bad :P
<Feniks> :(
<Feniks> sysek
<sysek> rob to co mowie
<sysek> stworz sobie katalog /mnt/ubuntu
<Feniks> czyli terminal i ...
<Feniks> katoalog na ?
<sysek> mkdir /mnt/ubuntu
<Feniks> pulpicie?
<sysek> albo sudo  mkdir /mnt/ubuntu
<sysek> pozniej
<sysek> mount /dev/sdaX (gdzie jest partycja z ubuntu) /mnt/ubuntu
<sysek> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/ubuntu/boot
<sysek> mount -t proc none /mnt/ubuntu/proc
<sysek> mount -o bind /dev/ /mnt/ubuntu/dev
<sysek> i
<sysek> chroot /mnt/ubuntu
<sysek> a pozniej nie wiem, nie wiem jak ma grub2
<sysek> pewnie jakies grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda1
<sysek> ALEZ JESTEM BOSKI
<julek> mozna odpalic gruba z jakiejs plytki, wcisnac e, czy costam i "recznie" wpisac co tam zaladowac
<sysek> mozna
<sysek> dobre, reboot i zaczynam robic gentoo
<julek> :)
<Feniks> sysek do momentu tego szo dobrze
<Feniks> l
<julek> ja zrobilem gentoo w miedzy-czasie
<julek> bez reboota:)
<julek> chrootem z archa
<Feniks> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ chroot /mnt/ubuntu
<Feniks> chroot: cannot change root directory to /mnt/ubuntu: Operation not permitted
<Feniks> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ chroot /mnt/ubuntu
<Feniks> widzisz?
<julek> #
<julek> su
<Feniks> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ chroot /mnt/ubuntu
<Feniks> chroot: cannot change root directory to /mnt/ubuntu: Operation not permitted
<Feniks> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ chroot /mnt/ubuntu
<Feniks> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ chroot /mnt/ubuntu
<Feniks> chroot: cannot change root directory to /mnt/ubuntu: Operation not permitted
<Feniks> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ chroot /mnt/ubuntuubuntu@ubuntu:~$ chroot /mnt/ubuntu
<julek> czlowieku, musisz to robic jako root, sudo su najpierw, a nie spamujesz...
<Feniks> aha
<Feniks> sorry
<julek> chyba napisalo, ze nie masz uprawnien...
<Feniks> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ su chroot /mnt/ubuntu
<Feniks> Unknown id: chroot
<Feniks> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<julek> ehh...
<julek> daj najpierw:
<julek> sudo su
<Feniks> co
<Feniks> ok
<julek> a potem te komendy
<sysek> sudo sudo sudo !
<sysek> albo sudo -i
<Feniks> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo su chroot /mnt/ubuntu
<Feniks> Unknown id: chroot
<Feniks> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ chroot /mnt/ubuntu
<sysek> nieee
<sysek> samo sudo su
<julek> kurwa:/
<sysek> a pozniej chroot
<julek> witki mi opadly
<Feniks> da?em tak
<julek> specjalnie napisalem ci to w oddzielnej linijce, zebys nie wpisal z "a potem" ;)
<Feniks> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo su chroot /mnt/ubuntu
<Feniks> tak?
<julek> ja pierdole:P
<sysek> julek: wiesz, ze dostalem prace w iSpocie?
<julek> nie
<julek> sysek: hmm... dobrze placa?
<Feniks> sorry
<julek> wymagaja hipsterskich ciuchow?:P
<sysek> julek: 1700 brutto
<julek> hmm...
<sysek> julek: haha, na szczescie nie ;)
<julek> hehe
<Feniks> chyba jestem
<sysek> ale sie cholernei ciesze
<julek> no... ja jestem chwilowo nierobem:(
<Feniks> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo su
<Feniks> ^[[A^[[Aroot@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# chroot /mnt/ubuntu
<Feniks> root@ubuntu:/#
<Feniks> i czeka na dalsze instrukcje
<julek> Feniks: a zamontowales wczesniej te dyski?;)
<julek> Feniks: przeinstaluj ubuntu
<sysek> julek: odrazu przeinstalowac :P
<Feniks> przeinstalowanie to pojscie po najmniejszej linii oporu
<sysek> to prawda
<julek> Feniks: w twoim przypadku ten "opor" przewyzsza nasze mozliwosci pomocy:)
<Feniks> szkoda mi konfiguracji
<sysek> to zgraj ja gdzies :P
<julek> najpierw suso su, potem zamontuj dyski jak sysek napisal, a pozniej chroot
<sysek> no ja najpierw bym naprawil dysk z ubuntu
<sysek> a pozniej debka
<julek> Feniks: zainstaluj gentoo
<Feniks> sysek
<Feniks> partycje sa zamontowane juz wczesniej
<Feniks> jestem na dzia?aniu:
<sysek> to ja bym wpisal
<Feniks> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo su
<Feniks> ^[[A^[[Aroot@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# chroot /mnt/ubuntu
<Feniks> root@ubuntu:/#
<sysek> grub-install --no-floppy --recheck /dev/sda1
<sysek> zeby jeszcze raz zainstalowac gruba
<Feniks> i czeka kursor na continue
<sysek> a pozniej update-grub czy co tam jest
<Feniks> grub-install --no-floppy --recheck /dev/sda1- do tego polecenia  cos sie wpisuje dodatkowo?
<julek> trzeba zdjac blokade
<sysek> julek: i co w koncu skompilowales?
<sysek> openbox?
<julek> jeszcze nic:P
<julek> pare podstawowych narzedzi do sieci:P
<sysek> ojaaa
<sysek> :D
<julek> nie chce mi sie siedziec:P
<julek> wtedy kompyter mi szumi:P
<Feniks> sysek
<julek> ale pewnie bedzie flux
<sysek> ech towarzyszu :P
<Feniks> root@ubuntu:/# su
<Feniks> root@ubuntu:/# grub-install --no-floppy --recheck /dev/sda1
<Feniks> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Attempting to install GRUB to a partitionless disk or to a partition.  This is a BAD idea..
<Feniks> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged..
<Feniks> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: will not proceed with blocklists.
<Feniks> root@ubuntu:/#
<julek>  /dev/sda jesli juz...
<sysek> julek: ale on ma grub na partycji
<sysek> tez sie dziwie
<julek> heh...
<Feniks> partycja /boot
<sysek> no tak, ale mowiles ze tam jest grub
<Feniks> co w tym dziwnego jak mam tylko linuxa
<sysek> a zazwyczaj grub siedzi w MBR
<julek> sysek: mysle, ze Feniks nie do konca ogarnia gdzie ma gruba;)
<sysek> ble, teraz ustawic flagi USE
<julek> sysek: ja bym mu poradzil usunac blokade tzn.tak jak kiedys doradzilem
<Feniks> a ja musle lulek ze jak ty masz windowsa i linuxa na jednym dysku i masz grub w MBR to myslisz ze kazdy musi tak miec
<julek> sysek: rm -rf /var/lock/../../*
<Feniks> sysek?
<Feniks> i ...?
<sysek> noo
<julek> sysek: ja mam flagi use:P mialem na dysku stare configi z gentoo
<sysek> ja jestem zdania zeby wgrac grub do mbr
<sysek> wtedy nie bedzie takiej babraniny
 * julek sie chowa na chwile
<Feniks>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Feniks> /dev/sda1   *           1          39      307200   83  Linux
<Feniks> Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
<Feniks> /dev/sda2              39        2015    15872000   83  Linux
<Feniks> /dev/sda3            2015       13946    95835137    5  Extended
<Feniks> /dev/sda4           13946       19458    44273664   1b  Hidden W95 FAT32
<Feniks> /dev/sda5            2015        2155     1126400   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<Feniks> /dev/sda6            2155       13946    94707712   83  Linux
<Feniks> root@ubuntu:/#
<Feniks> masz julek to dla ciebie
<sysek> co tu robi fat.. ?
<Feniks> fat to (cos tam takiego)
<Feniks> nei wazne
<Feniks> nie wazne
<sysek> okej..
<Feniks> truecrypt i takie tam
<Feniks> wiec?
<sysek> nie wiem
<Feniks> kolezko
<Feniks> pomysl
<Feniks> co z tym grubem?
<sysek> ja bym wszystko skasowal i od poczatku zrobil bez takiego burdelu
<sysek> zainstalowal jak kazdy normalny czlowiek na tym swiecie grub na MBR
<Feniks> co amsz na mysli?
<sysek> wyszyscil dysk, zrobil 3 partycje albo 4 i juz
<Feniks> kazdy kto ma srodowiska windows i linux  tak robi
<sysek> aha
<sysek> ale ja nie mam
<sysek> i mam grub w MBR
<sysek> julek: pomoz :(
<Feniks> ale jak masz linuxa lub 2 linuxy to partycja /boot jest (co najmniej zalecana)
<sysek> no tak.. aleee..
<sysek> chyba sie nie rozumiemy
<sysek> rozumiesz roznice pomiedzy grub a partycja /boot?
<Feniks> tak ze masz wiecej miejsca i osobna partycje /boot co zalecanie jest dla stabilnosci linuxa
<Feniks> teraz to nie istotne(sprawy przekonan)
<Feniks> istotne jest zeby zainstalowac lub zrestartowac grub-a
<sysek> to poszukaj instrukcj jak zainstalowac gruba na partycji /boot
<sysek> bo ja za cholere nie wiem
<Feniks> :)
<Feniks> sysek od 21.00 wczoraj sie mecze
<Feniks> spa?em 3 h
<Feniks> ogladalem na tvn24 ten film z wawy co pokazywali jak sie leja
<sysek> bo sobie utrudniasz ale ok..
<Feniks> i robilem do 3.00
<Feniks> a dzis od 8.00
<Feniks> sysek
<Feniks> jak ma sie dwa systemy to /boot osobna partycja wskazana
<Feniks> ale jak to zrobic to moze jest ktos madzejszy na kanale i pomoze?
<sysek> boze
<sysek> JEZU
<sysek> trzymajcie mnie
<Feniks> :)
<vjarek> hej
<Feniks> co?
<sysek> vjarek: wez mu pomoz, bo mnie kreew zalewa
<vjarek> a ocb ? :)
<termi> sysek: czesc :)
<sysek> czesc termi
<matti__> http://www.mandrivalinux.eu/showthread.php?469341-Jak-zainstalowa%C4%87-Grub-a-na-partycji-boot
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bqakjfr> (at www.mandrivalinux.eu)
<Feniks> wiekszosc porad dotyczy "konfiguracja z winda i linuxem"
<sysek> to zamien sobie
<sysek> winda na linuksa
<sysek> I BEDZIESZ MIAL
<sysek> konfiguracja linuska i linuksa !
<sysek> TADA!
<Feniks> ja mam dwa linuxy i jestem okey
<Feniks> ale wczoraj dowalilem sam
<Feniks> bo zachcialo mi sie instalowac 2 linuxa z pendrive(jako.iso)  na penddriva jako install
<matti__> Feniks: teraz też dowalasz tyle że syskowi
<Feniks> i gruba niepotrzebnie skierowalem na sda1
<Feniks> i zepsulo mi gruba od ubuntu
<Feniks> ale za dlugo to trwa
<matti__> Feniks: idź na gentoo-pl to Ci pomogą
<Feniks> na kanal czy strone?
<Feniks> #gento-pl
<Feniks> czy www?
<matti__> kanał
<sysek> eshlox: jaki miales problem ?
<Feniks> tam nikogo nie ma
<Feniks> sysek -poddales sie...
<sysek> tak
<matti__> dwa oo
<sysek> bo mnie nie sluchasz i nie rozumiesz
<Feniks> wykonalem polecenia w terminalu tak jak pisales ale nie dziala
<Feniks> nie dzialalo wczoraj
<Feniks> i dzisiaj tez nie dziala
<sysek> a pozniej zaproponowalem instalacje grub na MBR w celu unikniecia burdelu
<Feniks> czy to napiszesz ty czy inny
<Feniks> po prostu musi byc inny sposob
<Feniks> propozycja dobra dla innych (najpopularniejszych) konfiguracji
<sysek> ja caly czas o nim mowie
<Feniks> win-lin
<grek> czes
<sysek> aha
<grek> o co chodzi z tym ncurses
<sysek> czyli cos
<matti__> przeorz sobie cały dysk podziel na partycje i tam przed instalacją sobie powybieraj co i jak
<sysek> mam dwa linuksy i juz nie warto instalowac grub w sektorze bootowym
<Feniks> bardzo smieszne
<sysek> tyhlko lepiej stworzyc grub na partycji?
<Feniks> tak
<sysek> zajebiscie
<Feniks> poczytaj + tego rozwiazania
<sysek> po prostu
 * sysek bije brawo
<grek> http://wklej.to/kMzbn
<sysek> dziekuje, skonczylem na dzis
<Feniks> narka
<grek> ubuntu 11.10
<Feniks> znajde rozwiazanie
<Feniks> upartosc to moja mocna strona
<matti__> a słuchanie Ciebie to nie nasz najmocniejsza
<eshlox> sysek: zarzadzanie upstartem ;-) ale nie ma zadnego programu do tego ;-)
<sysek> eshlox: a co to za twor? :(
<eshlox> ;-<
<eshlox> sysek: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<sysek> no widze, widze
<matti__> eshlox: nowy pomysł canonical?
<eshlox> nowy nie nowy ale brak zarzadzania w nim ;-S
<eshlox> jedyne sposoby jakie znalazlem to zmiana uprawnien/wywalenie pliku z /etc/init
<eshlox> a to bez sensu troche
<grek> albo tu czyttelniej http://wklej.to/WQKKf
<grek> czego wiec moze brakowac
<sysek> grek: po co chcesz kompilowac?
<sysek> jest sens?
<grek> no zeby sprawdzic
<grek> tzn zeby odpalic to
<grek> http://code.google.com/p/i7z/
<eshlox> grek: a gdzie w tym co wkleiles jest blad?
<sysek> If the compilation complains about not finding ncurses.h, install ncurses (libncurses5-dev on ubuntu/debian)
<sysek> chociaz to nie blad
<grek> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<grek> make: *** [bin] Błąd 1
<eshlox> jak dla mnie to info, a nie blad
<grek> na koncu mowi ze blad
<eshlox> grek: calosc poprosimy
<grek> http://wklej.to/8lUjZ
<grek> ok to dziala
<grek> jakeis bledy ale odpala sie
<eshlox> yy, no ok
<sysek> ;o
<Thorbjorn> ;-)
<matti__> sysek: zresetowałeś się już po pomaganiu?
<sysek> a co?
<lisu> re
<matti__> nic bo widziałem, że mogłeś się już wyleczyć z pomagania
<morllow> Co polecacie do nagrywania z tuner tv pvr ??
<LeniOO> wie ktoś jak wymusić jakiś format pendrivea? bo montuje mi się skubaniec jako read-only i ni ma jak go sformatować
<ChaosEngine> LeniOO: spróbuj zamountować jako root
<LeniOO> próbuję właśnie i mam: mount: urządzenie blokowe /dev/sdb1 jest zabezpieczone przed zapisem, montowanie tylko do odczytu.
<LeniOO> w gparted wyklikałem chyba wszystko co się da; też bez efektu
<LeniOO> skubany się stawia ;P
<LeniOO> próbowałem też dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb1 i lipa, normalnie jakaś grubsza sprawa z tym penem
<morllow> ja miałem kiedyś dysk przenośny i jak ze odłączyłem to nie mogłem zamontować na linux
<morllow> źle*
<morllow> ale z Windowsa źle odłączyłem
<LeniOO> możliwe, dzisiaj mi znajomy oddał tego pena, a on na windowsie siedzi
<morllow> podłącz na chwile do jakiegoś windows i przy zegarku usuń bezpiecznie sprzęt i zobacz czy zamontuje
<LeniOO> niestety nie mam dostępu do żadnej maszyny z windowsem
<morllow> to jest jak szybko się robi zniknie kopiowanie i się odłączy
<morllow> trzeba  jakoś wymusić zamontowanie :)
<LeniOO> montować to on się montuje, pliki na nim widzę, ale nic nie mogę z nim zrobić
<morllow> aha
<LeniOO> no nic, nowego trza będzie kupić :P
<morllow> e nie ;P
<|B|enedyktXVI> o/
<morllow> spróbuj jeszcze na windows sformatować
<morllow> fat 32 jest ??
<LeniOO> żebym to ja miał windowsa pod ręką :P
<LeniOO> fat 16
<LeniOO> ja zw, muszę restarta pyknąć
<morllow> czy fat 16 ?? :D
<morllow> napisałeś :P
<morllow> LeniOO: Zawsze był fat 16 ??
<LeniOO> nie, fat 16 dopiero po odzyskaniu pena widzę
<morllow> musisz przestawić na 32
<morllow> vista zwykłym formatowaniu nie da ray przestawić na 32
<morllow> Kolega nie robił live windows ??
<LeniOO> nie mam pojęcia co on tam z nim robił, a przestawić na 32 też nie takie hop siup, bo się stawia i nie pozwala zmienić systemu plików
<morllow> zaraz cos luknę
<LeniOO> jak coś to tak się prezentuje mój fdisk i takie tam http://pastebin.com/PTFsGMhx
<morllow> dokładnie
<LeniOO> a to mam przy próbie usunięcia partycji http://pastebin.com/CTWavJus
<morllow> bo ja robiłem live windows i musiałem fat16
<morllow> programem na windows HPUSBFW
<LeniOO> sprzedam na allego pena jako "niesprawdzony" :P
<morllow> hmm :D
<morllow> Narka
<feniks_> hello
<feniks_> czy ma ktos trochę czasu?
<feniks_> trochę wolnego czasu
<feniks_> aha
<feniks_> widzę ze wszyscy zajeci:(
<feniks_> #polska
<sysek> oho
<sysek> co tym razem
<feniks_> sysek
<feniks_> czasc ponownie
<feniks_> zrobilem juz
<sysek> mnie tu nie ma
<feniks_> nie masz czasu?
<feniks_> nie bede cie meczyc
<sysek> mam czas
<feniks_> napisales ze cie nie ma
<feniks_> ...
<batouzo> cześć. Interesują kogoś z Was tematy jak e-waluty, wolność, bezpieczeństwo, open-source?
<batouzo> w Krakowie jest gość z zagranicy od e-systemów płatniczych Open Transactions (i bitcoin)   może ktoś ma ochotę wpaść na małe nieformalne spotkanie dziś wieczór (Kraków)?
<batouzo> (systemy te są open-source, używają ciekawej kryptografii, oczywiście też pod linux chodzą.. pewnie z czasem będziemy pakowali je w prywatne repo i dla Ubuntu)
 * batouzo crickets
<feniks_> hello
<feniks_> pomoc o IRC potrzebna od kompetentnej osoby
<sysek> lisu: wez mu pomoz
<feniks_> sysek:)
<lisu> sysek: co je?
<feniks_> sysek, nei boj sie
<sysek> lisu: no widzisz, smeci tutaj, ze nikt nic nie umie
<sysek> napisalem mu wczesiej wszystko
<sysek> a ten nadal swoje
<feniks_> nie powiedzialem tego
<lisu> sysek: masz opa?
<sysek> i nie widze nic, bo nie mam zrobionego Xdefaults
<sysek> lisu: ni mom
<lisu> to ignore jedynie
<sysek> a dopiero firefoxa kompiluje
<sysek> lisu: znajdziesz mi zmienne w urxvt na tekst i kolor tla ?
<feniks_> sysek, nie oczekuje od ciebie litosci (nie chcesz nie pomagaj)
<lisu> sysek: sure
<sysek> chociaz czekaj
<sysek> to chyba bylo URxvt.font
<sysek> chociaz nie wiem :/
<lisu> sysek: masz moje: ~/.Xdefaults
<lisu> sysek:  http://wklej.org/id/628651/
<sysek> lisu: no dzieki, dopiero firefoxa kompiluje :P
<lisu> sysek: w jakim celu? nie wystarczy ci standardowy ff?
<sysek> nie no, gentoo robie
<lisu> o matko
<sysek> ciii
<sysek> :P
<sysek> success !
<sysek> teraz jakas czcionka by sie ladna przydala
<psesq> zielona!
<sysek> shit nigga
<sysek> kroj
<sysek> jusz mam !
<sysek> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<batouzo> cześć. to.... Interesują kogoś z Was tematy jak e-waluty, wolność, bezpieczeństwo, open-source? ;)
<sysek> nie
<sysek> wszyscy kochaja closed source i apple
<psesq> nieeech zyyjeee wooolnoosc
<Ozil> wolność i swoboda
<Ozil> ale wszystkim
<Ozil> elo
<BlessJah_> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<BlessJah_> no
<matti_> sysek: jak tam gentoo?
<sysek> nadal sie firefox robi
<matti_> a długo Ci zajęło doprowadzenie do tego stanu?
<batouzo> meh
<sysek> matti_: z godzine
<matti_> widzę, że w miare się na tym znasz i przygotowałeś do tego uroczystego wydarzenia
<matti_> :)
<sysek> oj tam
<sysek> wczesniej mialem gentoo
<sysek> dlatego tak szybko :P
<matti_> fan kompilacji ;)
<sysek> raczej nie
<sysek> po prostu mam za duzo czasu :P
<sysek> ale ten czas od piatku sie zmniejszy
<sysek> :)
<matti_> to pomóż temu feniksowi ;P
<matti_> gdzie jest dyżurny chlor kanału?
<Dreadlish> tzn?
<matti_> m477
<batouzo> narka o/
<Dreadlish> a kto to?
<sysek> ale chyba odechciewa mi sie kompilacji :P
<matti_> nie wiem ale zazwyczaj pije
<matti_> ile Ci czasu zajmie jeszcze kompilacja?
<sysek> czort wie
<Dreadlish> i sie może jeszcze tym chwali
<Dreadlish> sysek: a co stawiasz?
<sysek> fajefoksa
<matti_> nie chwali wychodzi w rozmowie
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> to ma więcej niż 15 lat
<matti_> Dreadlish: czyli starszy od Ciebie?;)
<Dreadlish> możliwe ;d
<matti_> ech
<Dreadlish> nie wiem ile ma to ci nie powiem czy aby napewno
<Dreadlish> na pewno*
<matti_> sysek: a jaki DE stawiasz?
<Dreadlish> fuck de - postaw awesome
<BlessJah_> Dreadlish: studiuje na agh
<matti_> Dreadlish: czemu awesom?
<BlessJah_> matti_: chwali, ale pewnie to puste slowa
<Dreadlish> bo mi nie przeszkadza
<BlessJah_> awesome is awessome, tha'ts it
<Dreadlish> nie rozpieprza mi wszystkiego
<Dreadlish> trzeba się nakombinować najpierw ale jest git
<matti_> pokaż swój pulpit ;)
<Dreadlish> teraz siedze na openboxie
<Dreadlish> a drugiej maszynki nie chce mi sie odpalać specjalnie na sshota
<matti_> mnie przerasta mentalnie ustawianie wszystkiego w tych boxach choć mają bardzo małą ramożerność
<BlessJah_> matti_: ja zostawiłem awesome domyślne
<matti_> mówisz?
<Dreadlish> tar czf WOPENBOGZ.tar.gz ~/.config/openbox; scp WOPENBOGZ.tar.gz jakaś_maszynka_co_nie_ginie
<matti_> chyba nie tu?
<Dreadlish> tu tu ;d
<Dreadlish> dzięki temu między innymi nie musze się pieprzyć z openem
<matti_> a jaśniej cóż to jest spakowane konfigi?
<sysek> matti_: openbox
<matti_> mi to trzeba narysować bo mimo wszystko nie rozumiem, ale ok to jest openbox
<Dreadlish> po polsku
<Dreadlish> skopiuje sobie konfigi w bezpieczne miejsce
<Dreadlish> stawiam na innym kompie opena -> skopiuje sobie z niego i rozpakuje
<Dreadlish> vary simple
<sysek> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<matti_> very :P
<matti_> ale rozumiem już teraz
<sysek> o
<sysek> opensuse 12.1
<sysek> sciongamy!
<czester> :-)
<czester> Siema
<czester> Jeszcze żyjecie?;-P
<lisu> czester: powitać, kope lat
<tester> daesd
<tester> czesc
<tester> zainstalowalem gnome-shell z kubuntu 11.10
<tester> i jakas masakra czcionek nie ma
<tajwanuser> witam
<tester> brak podkladu jak by nie zaisntalwolo sie cale
<tester> wie ktos jak doinstalowac cale srodowisko ?
<czester> Haha
<czester> Dawno mnie nie bylo
<czester> :D
<czester> I jeszcze widze, ze kodowanie mi sie wali
<czester> :S
<czester> łŹ`„
<czester> :D
<czester> .utf
<czester> Hmmm ;-P
<Szatan> czester: jak tam sprzedaż jabłek iP 4S za 4,2K zł? :P
<czester> Nie pracuje juz w iSpocie.
<czester> ³±æ¿ê
<czester> Dobrze widaæ?
<Szatan> czester: nope
<czester> W domu sie pobawie.
<julek> czester: sysek cie wygryzl;)
<czester> Gdzie?
<czester> Mnie nikt nie wygryzl. Zmienilem prace na ciekawsza.
<julek> no w ispocie, pewnie w warszawie, bo on warszawiak:)
<Szatan> czester: w budownictwie dróg?
<julek> nie wiem ile tam macie tych ispotow...
<czester> Haha
<czester> Ja teraz pracuje w Allegro ;-)
<julek> czester: najmij sie do projektowania stron zusu;)
<czester> Eeeee... ;-)
<julek> tam placa kilkanascie milionow;)
<Ashiren> albo produkuj dyskietki
<czester> Ta. ;-)
<Szatan> czester: masz dostęp do serwerów allegro?
<matti_> Szatan: zapomniałeś hasła?
<Szatan> matti_: nie :P
<Szatan> matti_: ciekawość ludzka rzecz względna
<matti_> chyba bezwzględna
<czester> Szatan: Nie.
<Szatan> Może i nawet i lepiej :P
<BlessJah_> "...a nawet, jakbym miał, i tak bym ci..."
<czester> Nie mam dostepu
<czester> Pracuje we wsparciu it
<BlessJah_> odbierasz telefony?
<Szatan> wyobrażam sobie pijanego czester'a i grzebiącym na serwerze produkcyjnym
<BlessJah_> :D
<czester> Nie odbieram ;-)
<Szatan> dalej nic nie sugerując
<BlessJah_> świetna praca
<BlessJah_> Szatan: wszystkich mierzysz swoją miarą?
<Szatan> BlessJah_: yep
<cheester> Kur*a.
<czester> Jeb*ne kodowanie.
<julek> czester: i niby z ta gwiazdka to juz nie jest wulgaryzm?;)
<czester> No nie jest.
<julek> nie pierd*l
<Szatan> dobra pora napisać sprawozdanie
<julek> z czego?
<Szatan> z dokonanego czynu w miejscu pracy
<julek> hmm... donos?;)
<Szatan> nie
<Szatan> była kontrola z sanepidu
<czester> !utf
<matti_> Szatan: rączek nie umyłeś?
<czester> heh
<czester> ³±æ¿ê?
<julek> krzaki
<julek> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<czester> Super ;-P
<czester> aaaa
<Szatan> matti_: lol, nie
<czester> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Szatan> óóęćś
<matti_> sysek: skompilowany ff?
<julek> ff?
<matti_> firefox
<julek> firefoksa sie nie kompiluje
<julek> imo szkoda czasu;)
<matti_> sysek stawia gentoo
<julek> i tak wlasciwie nie mozna do za bardzo dostosowac, a ewentualna i poprawa predkosci raczej znikoma
<julek> w gento afairjest firefox-bin, czy jakos tak
<matti_> julek: a czego używasz?
<julek> no roznie... ale mialem gentoo
<julek> tzn. teraz tez wlasciwie mam:P
<matti_> a czego używasz?
<julek> sysek mnie zmobilizowal i wczoraj postawilem
<julek> w sumie glownie archa
<matti_> sysek od dziś z tym walczy :)
<julek> ale z rok temu mialem gentoo
<matti_> ja tam się nie znam ale paczki deb są dla mnie genialne
<julek> tzn. z rok temu wywalilem, uzywalem chyba z 1,5 roku
<julek> i to bylo chyba najdluzej, bo ja mialem do gentoo kilka podejsc
<matti_> a co ciekawego w gentoo
<julek> no portage i flagi use sa bardzo fajne
<julek> i to, ze mozna sobie latwo zmieniac wersje pakietow
<matti_> a arch?
<julek> a jesli chodzi o deb, to moim zdaniem archowe pakiety (i pkgbuildy) fajniejsze
<m477_> omg
<julek> (niz deb)
<matti_> nie próbowałem tego
<matti_> wiem, że deby są milsze od rpmów i ich aktualizacji
<julek> pacman w ogole jest dosyc wygodny
<julek> w ogole zarzadzanie paczkami jest w archu troche bardziej przejrzyste i prostsze
<julek> chociaz generalnie staram sie od archa uciec:P
<matti_> prostsze od debianowego synaptica?
<matti_> znudził Ci się?
<grek> instalował ktos gnome shell na ununtu 11.10 ?
<julek> ja bym uzywal gentoo, ale ta kompilacja...:/
<m477_> znow ni **** sie nie wyspalem ;/
<matti_> julek a czym z dystrybucji się bawiłeś?
<matti_> m477_:nie pij tyle
<julek> ech... roznymi
<m477_> ;/
<m477_> juluś polewał
<julek> archem chyba najdluzej
<matti_> ja tak to kolejne buntu a od paru miesięcy debian
<grek> ok te czionki to cos ze skalowaniem
<grek> gnoem shell uzywa compiz  ?
<julek> ja mam archa chyba z 5 lat
<julek> a w miedzy czasie mialem okresy, ze uzywalem gentoo, czy cruksa
<julek> a wczesniej suse i mandrake
<julek> a zaczynalem od auroksa
<matti_> bałem się wyjść poza ubuntu choć próbowałem chwile mandrivy
<matti_> jednak te aktualizacje w niej  były tragiczne
 * m477_ GUSTA
<julek> m477_: kupilem sobie 4 piwka, bo mnie cos suszy
<matti_> robisz mu smaka?
<matti_> julek: pamiętaj perła chmielowa to piw królowa
<tajwanuser> matti_: z lublina jestes?
 * mati75 zbiera się na pociąg do lublina
<tajwanuser> ;P
<matti_> siedzę w lublinie ale nie z lublina a dalszej prowincji
<matti_> lubelskiej
<tajwanuser> w ktora strone?:>
<matti_> na południe
<tajwanuser> bychawa, krasnik?:>
<tajwanuser> moje strony;p
<matti_> jeszcze niżej
<matti_> od kraśnika to na wschód
<matti_> zamość biłgoraj
<julek> matti_: akurat dzisiaj nie perla, zle zwykle pije perle, jestem z lublina;)
<matti_> jakoś się do perły przyzwyczaiłem i tak piję
<tajwanuser> no to torche dalej w sumie
<sysek> julek: rzucilem wszystko i odechcialo mi sie gentoo
<sysek> i dopiero wstalem
<julek> :)
<sysek> i jest mi zimno
<julek> ja sobie siedze przed kominkiem z piwkiem:)
<feniks> hello
<feniks> mam pytanie
<tajwanuser> ok
<tajwanuser> mozesz zapytac
<feniks> czy do Ubuntu są jakies sterowniki dodatkowe (lepsze) jak np w srodowisku windows? Cos co moglbym ulepszyc bo nie znam przyczyny zachowania mojego laptopa i moje podejrzenia sa skierowane na sterowniki od chpsetu
<feniks> lub sterowniki do plyty
<tajwanuser> feniks: a co sie dzieje zlego?
<feniks> sam nie wiem zbyt krótko jestem posiadaczem Ubuntu
<feniks> procesor mi wskakuje czesto na 100% zajetosci a nic takiego nie robie
<sysek> boze
<feniks> laptop HP Compaq 6720s
<feniks> O sysek ...!
<tajwanuser> feniks: a okresliles ktory proces zjada Ci procesor?
<matti_> tajwanuser: masz za swoje ;)
<feniks> nie ale moge to zrobic
<matti_> buntu tak ma
<feniks> jak bedzie za chwile (przypuszczam) na 100% to zobacze
<feniks> tak ma... nie moze tak miec
<feniks> i jeszcze jedno...
<tajwanuser> matti_: narodzila sie we mnie nieodparta chec niesienia pomocy
<tajwanuser> :P
<feniks> wczoraj uzylem 1 raz narzedzia "rkhunter"
<feniks> warto pomagac
<feniks> i wykazalo mi ze "protocol mail ...cos tam .nie pamietam" -warning!!
<feniks> wiec wiem ze cos jest z pragramem pocztowym -cos zlapal albo sa dziury tak?
<feniks> i co mam zrobic poza tym ze wiem o tym?
<feniks> ...
<feniks> ?
<julek> ech...
<julek> feniks: moze z jakies moduly cpufreq, czy inny speedstep zaladuj
<feniks> ale po co?
<feniks> widze na monitorze systemu caly czas to monitoruje
<julek> no jak uwazasz, ze nie ma po co, to ok
<julek> juz sie nie odzywam
<feniks> julek
<feniks> ...
<tajwanuser> okresl dokladnie co muli, wywal to
<tajwanuser> i po klopocie
<julek> w top chyba mozna sprawdzic
<feniks> aha to zaczaje sie i zobacze ktory to proces
<feniks> za kilka minut jak sie zaczne to sprawdze
<feniks> gorzej jesli to znaczacy proces
<feniks> i wtedy nie wywale
<julek> ja mam w gentoo podobny problem, cos mi sie grzeje i musze kernel przekompilowac
<feniks> najlepiej tego laptopa wywale
<feniks> ale to za miesiac
<tajwanuser> feniks: to bedziesz mial okazje zapoznac sie blizej z systemem;p ale ja bym smialo wywalal
<feniks> spoko
<julek> feniks: jak masz wywalic to daj znac, chetnie wezme
<tajwanuser> linuxa nia tak latwo popsuc
<feniks> next question ...
<tajwanuser> mialem sprawdzic co to za lap
<matti_> ech
<tajwanuser> troche padaczny
<julek> matti_: a ty czasem nie byles z umcs?
<matti_> nom jestem
<matti_> znaczy nie mieszkam w akademiku
<feniks> da sie zrobic migracje ubuntu z laptopa na nowy sprzet tak aby wszystkie programy i ustawienia przeszly na nowy?
<tajwanuser> feniks: /home/ przekopiuj
<feniks> no i to wystaczy?
<matti_> i zainstaluj te programy
<tajwanuser> feniks: zwykle robi sie osobna partycje dla /home/ przy instalacji(jesli instalator pozwala)
<matti_> ale konfigi ci zostaną
<tajwanuser> tia, nawet na yt dalej bedziesz zalogowany
<julek> matti_: informatyke studiujesz?
<matti_> nie
<tajwanuser> w home w ukrytych folderach jest trzymane 99% ustawien
<julek> czy pracujesz?:P
<matti_> ale ten sam wydział
<julek> hmm... czyli co?
<matti_> za głupi na informe jestem
<matti_> fizyka
<feniks> matti a nie jest tak ze ustawienia programow dotycza zasobow sprzetowych i jak przekopiuje na nowy sprzet to cos nie zagra?
<julek> matti_: a ktory rocznik?:P
<matti_> pytasz o rok czy rocznik bo to duża różnica w moim przypadku
<tajwanuser> feniks: jakbys przekopiowal caly system zywcem to pewnie by sie cos dzialo
<julek> no tak... niech bedzie ktory rok:)
<matti_> 3
<feniks> no ...
<feniks> aha
<julek> z 4 znam chyba pare osob
<feniks> wiec zasoby sprzetowe i ustawienia dotyczace tego sa (domyslam sie) na /   ?
<julek> chyba 4...;)
<julek> dla nich rok i rocznik to tez roznica
<matti_> to pewnie z widzenia kojarzę ;)
<tajwanuser> feniks: poprzegladaj sobie /home/ to zobaczysz co i jak
<feniks> tajwanuser - a sterowniki do hardware? gdzie sa?
<feniks> na /  ?
<julek> w ogole mi tez zdarzalo sie bywac na fizyce:)
<matti_> I pracownia fizyczna?//
<tajwanuser> wszystko jest na / :P zaraz moze znajde linka
<tajwanuser> z jakims przyzwoitym opisem
<tajwanuser> feniks: http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/Struktura-drzewa-katalogow-systemu-Linux,Artykul,11405.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/63yygj9> (at www.dobreprogramy.pl)
<feniks> juz ide czytac
<feniks> tak to mi sie nie chce -tajwanuser- szukac
<feniks> ale jak ktos podrzuci to poczytam:)
<feniks> dziekuje
<tajwanuser> feniks: zainteresuj sie /usr/share/, ja Ci wiele wiecej nie powiem, bo ja z tego tylko korzystam
<feniks> przeczytalem
<feniks> ale nie dowiedzialem sie gdzie sa sterowniki?
<feniks> czy na / czy na /home?
<feniks> al co to powyzej?
<feniks> /usr/share/   ?
<feniks> tak krotko
<feniks> cos waznego?
<sysek> lolopensuse12.1
<sysek> na /home sa sterowniki
<sysek> jak grub
<feniks> no ...
<feniks> okey
<sysek> chyba czas zaczac myslec
<Ashiren> czemus taki niemily
<sysek> Ashiren: ja? ale coz ja takiego pisze..
<feniks> to suczysyny
<feniks> przed chwila dowiedzialem sie
<feniks> ze najlepsza firma produkujaca nawigacje na swiecie nie ma programu dzialajacego pod linuxem
<BlessJah_> ie jeste najlepsza
<BlessJah_> nie* jest*
<feniks> mam nawigacje a nie moge jej uzywac pod kompem-dobrzy sa?
<BlessJah_> feniks: zadnej nie mozesz, komp zazwyczaj oznacza kupe matelu, ktora zakloca sygnal
<feniks> no najlepsze mapy maja i moje srodowisko kierowcow bardzo sobie chwali
<feniks> chodzi mi o aktyalizacje i takie sprawy tak jak to robilem pod windowsem
<feniks> pod linuxem nie moge bo nie maja programu do tego srodowiska
<sysek> poczekam z miesiac i wtedy zrobie upgrade do 12.1 :o
<BlessJah_> napisz
<BlessJah_> sysek: 12.1? ubuntu?
<sysek> opensysek
<sysek> Kot prezesa nie zyje!
<sysek> NA WAWEL !
 * sysek oglasza zalobe narodowa
<vjarek> no mi tez kota szkoda :/
<BlessJah_> kto tak twierdzi?
<^Neo> witam wszystkich
<Ashiren> ohayo
<Ashiren> kot umarl? :<<<<<<<
<vjarek> tak umar³, podobno na wawelu bedzie pochowany
<psesq> nie mógł przeboleć ziobry
<psesq> ;(
<vjarek> ktos mu leb ukrecil
<matti_> sysek: właśnie nie wiedziałem że padł kotek
<sysek> kurcze
<sysek> jak zaczne pracowac w iSpocie
<Thorbjorn> z jakich komunikatorów korzystacie?
<sysek> to zaczne sobie odkladac na mac mini!
<sysek> HUHUU
<wujek> mieliście problem kiedyś, że skrót ALT . (w terminalu powinien wyświetlać ostatni argument, a wyświetla normalnie kropkę) albo CTRL ALT T (uruchamiać terminal ma, a nic nie robi) nie działają w gnome? A jak sprawdzę sobie w skrótach klawiszowych, to oczywiście są. Również wciśnięcie tych klawiszy jest poprawnie przechwytywane. Nie mam pomysłu gdzie szukać bubla...
<matti_> Thorbjorn: kadu
<matti_> a czemu pytasz
<Thorbjorn> matti_: wkurza mnie kadu
<Thorbjorn> nie zapisuje mi nowych kontaktów
<matti_> to gg
<Thorbjorn> co gg?
<matti_> zainstaluj przez wine
<sysek> lol
<sysek> to lepsze niz emacsem przez sendmail
<matti_> co ja nie zainstaluje?
<sysek> nie no
<sysek> instaluj!
<sysek> przeciez gg to taki super komunikator
<sysek> ze az chce sie go miec w linuksie
<matti_> prawie Ci wierzę ;)
<matti_> a gglite też się liczy?
<Drathir> witam...
<matti_> dobra poddaję się
<Drathir> ktoś się orientuje może czy irssi domyślnie obsługuje ipv6 ?
<Drathir> kto strzela?
<BlessJah_> obsługuje
<matti_> nieobsługuje?
<Drathir> sysek: gg ma większe wymagania niż quake hrhr
<krzakx> witajcie
<matti_> dzięki właśnie włączę open arene:)
<krzakx> jak usunac program ktory wczesniej zainstalwoalem z deba ?
<BlessJah_> Drathir: ale ma za to lepszą grafikę
<BlessJah_> krzakx: w centrum sie nie pojawil?
<Drathir> BlessJah_: ok obsługuje hrhr dwa serwery leżały...
<krzakx> BlessJah_: nie mam xyów
<krzakx> w ogole
<BlessJah_> apt-get remove
<krzakx> dpkg, apt-get tylko
<Drathir> BlessJah_: ta lepsza chyba cięższa bo na flashu jest...
<krzakx> no wlasnie.... ale nie widzi mi tego :|
<krzakx> nie wiem jakim cudem
<BlessJah_> Drathir: kto uzywa gadu jeszcze?
<BlessJah_> krzakx: moze zle nazwe wpisujesz
<Krysia3> witajcie ;)
<krzakx> no to mam problem, bo nie wiem jak to zlokalizowac
<Krysia3> wiecie ile czasu bede pobierala ubuntu?
<Krysia3> dlugo to potrwa?
<Trojanin> Krysia3: bez znajomości prędkości internetu na pewno nie :P
<morfeusz888> Krysia3, przy jakim necie ?
<Krysia3> a jak to moglabym sprawdzic?
<BlessJah_> wszyscy się na 'a' w 'pobierala' rzucili?
<Trojanin> podpowiem, że obraz płyty ma coś koło 700 MB
<Krysia3> mam internet z netii
<morfeusz888> Krysia3, a nie lepiej rozpocząć pobieranie teraz i zobaczyć ile wskaże licznik ?
<Krysia3> mowili mi ze bedzie szybki
<BlessJah_> speedtest dot cośtam jej dajcie
<Filar> speedtest.cośtam
<Drathir> BlessJah_: no nie wiem kto...
<Filar> już
<Filar> :D
<Trojanin> :P
<Krysia3> http://www.speedtest.net/ takie bedzie dobre?
<Drathir> Krysia3: jakie łącze?
<morfeusz888> Drathir, sama nie wiem
<Krysia3> mowili ze szybkie bede miala ;)
<morfeusz888> Krysia3, rozpocznij pobieranie i Ci się pojawi ile pozostało do końca
<Drathir> Krysia3: włącz pobieranie i podaj prędkość obok będziesz miała czas szacowany...
<Krysia3> czekajcie, zobacze ta strone
<Drathir> Krysia3: miasto czy wieś?
<Drathir> Krysia3: jeśli miasto powyżej 10 mega strzelam...
<Krysia3> miasto
<morfeusz888> Krysia3, wypadałaś jakie łącze ?
<BlessJah_> Drathir: i pudłujesz
<BlessJah_> zostawcie kawałek dla mnie, jak skonczycie :>
<Drathir> BlessJah_: w miastach rzadko kiedy masz tak duże odległości od szafek...
<BlessJah_> Drathir: w miescie mialem 256 kilo
<BlessJah_> strzelasz i pudlujesz
<Krysia3> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1595794023.png chyba dobrze sprawdzilam?
<Krysia3> pewnie znowu mnie oszukali;(
<Drathir> jeśli większy blok czy osiedle podciągniety może być nawet światłowod...
<Krysia3> dlugo, bo szukalam co nacisnac na tej stronie:)
<Trojanin> Krysia3: to będziesz mieć raz-dwa ściągnięte
<Drathir> BlessJah_: to musisz z nimi pogadać żeby włączyli Ci negocjowanie wyższej prędkości.
<BlessJah> ja taka umowe mialem
<Krysia3> to pobieram:)
<Krysia3> dzisiaj mi ten internet zalozyli
<Drathir> BlessJah: netia teraz Ci wrzuca maksymalna stabilna synchronizacje łącza...
<Krysia3> pani przez telefon mowila ze ze 59.90 lepszego nigdzie nie bede miala,prawde mowila?
<Drathir> czyli jak mówiłem światłowod...
<Trojanin> światłowody fajna sprawa
<Drathir> Krysia3: jeśli nie masz upc w pobliżu to wątpię...
<morfeusz888> Krysia3, pewnie kłamią
<Krysia3> w domu mi tylko takie biale cos do czego sie podlacza telefon zalozyli
<tajwanuser> gniazdko
<Drathir> może vectra jeszcze dałaby radę...
<Krysia3> morfeusz888 przeplacilam? ;(
<Drathir> Krysia3: filtr zapewne hrhr
<morfeusz888> Krysia3, nie wiem
<tajwanuser> a nie lepiej kozionet?
<morfeusz888> sprawdź inne oferty
<Krysia3> morfeusz888 dalam tutaj takie cos
<Drathir> Krysia3: tragicznie nie jest...
<Krysia3> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1595794023.png o takie cos mi dzisiaj zalozyli
<Trojanin> tajwanuser: a na kozionet koziolinuks oczywiście? :P
<morfeusz888> ja na 1 MB jadę i żyje
<Drathir> Trojanin: 100 symetryk i więcej do szczęścia nie potrzeba nic...
<tajwanuser> Trojanin: i kozio-station ;p
<Krysia3> to znowu mnie oszukali? :(
<Drathir> morfeusz888: ważne, żeby pingi dobre były i stabilne...
<Drathir> Krysia3: dlaczego oszukali?
<Trojanin> Drathir: pozazdrościć, mam 2 z kablówki :P
<morfeusz888> Krysia3, skąd tak daleko idące wnioski zostały wyciągnięte ?
<tajwanuser> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1595810267.png
<Krysia3> piszecie ze zly chyba mam ten internet
<Trojanin> http://speedtest.net/result/1595810188.png
<Drathir> Trojanin: nie no ja takiego nie mam, jedynie taki symetryk to max czego można oczekiwać...
<Drathir> na takim to mały serwerek spokojnie może chodzić...
<morfeusz888> Trojanin, mam podobnie
<morfeusz888> Krysia3, nie narzekaj, tylko korzystaj
<Oblawa> krzaczę?
<Krysia3> o, zapisalo sie
<Oblawa> cześć tak nawiasem
<Drathir> Krysia3: sprawdź połączenie do niemiec np leipzig
<Krysia3> nawet nie wiem kiedy:)
<morfeusz888> Oblawa, siemanOO.org
<BlessJah> `seen kozio
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: kozio was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 16 weeks, 3 days, 8 hours, 39 minutes, and 31 seconds ago: <kozio> ntat, chcesz nieco zarobić u kozia?
<Oblawa> morfeusz888: cześć.ovh.org
<Filar> ooo kozio!
<Filar> jak mu leci?
<Oblawa> widzę że to znana persona :D
<Drathir> Oblawa: nie
<Filar> koziolinux się rozwija?
<Filar> :D
<Oblawa> Drathir: dzięki :P, domyślałem się bo nikt nie krzyczał :D
<Krysia3> frankfurt moze byc?
<Drathir> Krysia3: może
<Krysia3> Drathir: prosze http://www.speedtest.net/result/1595819139.png :)
<Drathir> zobaczysz jakie łączą masz na świat
<Krysia3> iii ? :D
<Oblawa> a ja wiecie co dziś dostałem ? :D
<Drathir> jak będzie linux to mtr-em testować można
<morfeusz888> Oblawa, w twarz ? :)
<Oblawa> nie :P kompa 600 mhz, 256 ram i... 320 gb dyskiem
<Oblawa> :D
<tajwanuser> o, teraz sa takie reklamy na yt: leci kawalek filmiku, wlacza sie reklama i leci dalej
<tajwanuser> ;]
<Krysia3> Drathir i dobre jest ?
<morfeusz888> Oblawa, dysk wymiata :)
<Oblawa> złożę sobie coś z tego
<Oblawa> jakiś komp do hmm
<morfeusz888> Oblawa, serwer
<Oblawa> puszczania muzyki na last fm ;)
<Oblawa> *z
<Oblawa> morfeusz888: nie mogę, nie mam publicznego ip
<morfeusz888> Oblawa, domowy
<tajwanuser> last fm to syf;p sami hejterzy
<morfeusz888> Oblawa, samby itd
<Oblawa> a, ze niby tylko kompy w wewn sieci mają dostęp
<Oblawa> a po co mi to
<Oblawa> :P
<morfeusz888> Oblawa, ja mam i śmiga jak szalony
<Oblawa> ale do czego :x
<morfeusz888> Oblawa, routing neta, samba, nfs, backup wszelakich kompów w domu (5), apache, squid
<Oblawa> ja chyba zmienię operatora żeby publiczne ip mieć. to będę miał lepszego dropboxa
<Oblawa> bo moje bary-mleczne.ovh.org to 60 mb mają :<
<Oblawa> no i właśnie jutro kupuję dwa monitory 21 cali crt xD
<Krysia3> wiecie ze nawet telewizor ogladac moge? :)
<Oblawa> w związku z powyższym
<Drathir> Krysia3: nie tak źle...
<Oblawa> i już za jakiś miesiąc (?) będę miał 3 pc na jednym blacie biurka. jak wszystko mi się nie zawali to będzie super
<morfeusz888> Oblawa, to zbrojenie daj :)
<Drathir> Oblawa: fajny sprzęt na serwerek domowy
<Oblawa> ale ja nadal nie wiem po co miał by mi być potrzebny serwer domowy
<Drathir> publiczne ip już nie potrzebne...
<morfeusz888> Oblawa, ja Ci wymieniłem do czego ja mam
<Drathir> morfeusz888: na czym?
<Oblawa> no ok, ale nie wszyscy robią namiętnie backupy i jakieś dziwne rzeczy o których nie słyszałem
<Oblawa> Drathir: ? jak to ip nie potrzebne :|
<Oblawa> publiczne
<sysek> i believe in opensuse
<morfeusz888> Drathir, Debian na fizycznym i Windows server 2003 na wirtualnej
<Drathir> Oblawa: od kiedy ovh na takie słabe łącze?
<Oblawa> Drathir: to parę lat temu była darmowa usługa
<Oblawa> którą zamkneli
<Drathir> Krysia3: nie przepłaciłas raczej jakoś strasznie...
<Oblawa> no ale moje bary mleczne i parę innych zostało
<Drathir> Oblawa: do serwera pełno zastosowań hrhr
<Drathir> Oblawa: lec po ipv6 hrhr
<Drathir> morfeusz888: a kysz win zgrozo hrhr debian bardzo miło...
<Oblawa> Drathir: jak lecieć po ipv6 :|
<Drathir> Oblawa: darmowa tzn?
<Oblawa> boże jestem humanistą ;_;
<Oblawa> Drathir: konta free60
<morfeusz888> Drathir, tak wiem, Windows fe, jednak ja jestem inny
<Drathir> Oblawa: w sensie mieli hosting darmowy?
<Oblawa> tak
<Drathir> Oblawa: to ładnie a ile miejsca takie konto ma ?
<Oblawa> 60 :D
<Oblawa> mb
<Oblawa> rzecz jasna
<tajwanuser> chcesz stawiac serwer z kompami na Twoim biorku?
<tajwanuser> u*
<Drathir> aha... Myślałem że transfer...
<Drathir> transfer zapewne z 10 mega
<morfeusz888> Oblawa, jak masz 3 kompy to walnij klaster
<Oblawa> nie no, usługa skromna ale na domowego dropboxa do publikowania screenshotów wstarczy
<Oblawa> morfeusz888: że co? :D
<tajwanuser> a co jak Ci padnie net, albo beda poprawic linie i odlacza Twoj transformator?
<morfeusz888> Oblawa,  że klaster :)
<Oblawa> to będę offline :p
<morfeusz888> Oblawa, niski uptime denerwuje ludzi :)
<Oblawa> ale ja niechcę nikomu mojego serwera wypożyczać!
<Oblawa> to tylko dla mnie ma bycz :D
<tajwanuser> ;p serwerownie z prawdziwego zdarzenia maja kilku dostawcow netu i agregaty do pradu
<Oblawa> to ma być raczej mój mały dropbox i shell żebym miał irca i gg na komórce
<Oblawa> tak sobie to wymyśliłem
<Oblawa> tylko potrzeba mi innego dostawcy netu
<Oblawa> bo internet osiedlowy i mogę sobie palcem w bucie pokiwać
<Drathir> tajwanuser: ups, agregat i jazda...
<Oblawa> no i dysk zmienię na... 40 gb :D a to 320 wyjmę i przełożę do przyszłego potworka z i5
<tajwanuser> Drathir: takie proste sie wydaje;p
<Drathir> morfeusz888: w miastach mało kiedy prądu nie ma...
<Drathir> tajwanuser: wiesz to w żartach tak bardziej...
<Oblawa> w centrum warszawy już razy od początku roku nie było :D
<tajwanuser> Drathir: ja tez;p
<morfeusz888> Drathir, ja wsiowy, to się nie wypowiadam,m bo nie wiem
<Oblawa> właściwie to powinienem kupić 3 CRT :/
<tajwanuser> jak sie dorobie, to wykupie maszyne w jakiejs serwerowni;p
<Oblawa> ale już obędę się
<Oblawa> bo mi naprawdę nie wytrzyma blat
<Oblawa> ;/
<Drathir> choć napewno są osoby które mając na to się zabezpieczają i jak nie ma prądu jakiś jeden dom będzie z prądem i chodzącymi kompami na agregatach... Hrhr
<tajwanuser> 3 crt... i pol pokoju w monitorach
<tajwanuser> ;p
<Oblawa> no więc właśnie
<Oblawa> + laptop ;)
<morfeusz888> Oblawa, "spaksy" i na ścianę :)
<tajwanuser> ale mozna by dac przeciez wszystko na jeden monitor
<Drathir> Oblawa: osiedlowki przeważnie są najlepsze, bo dobre prędkości i niskie ceny
<tajwanuser> z 3 maszyn
<Oblawa> ale ja chciałbym mieć podgląd cały czas
<Oblawa> co się dzieje na tym trupi
<Oblawa> e
<Oblawa> co się dzieje na i5
<tajwanuser> wlasne centrum dowodzenia;p
<tajwanuser> jak z kreskowek
<Drathir> Oblawa: ale Ty musisz mieć dostęp nawet z zewnątrz hrhr
<Oblawa> ps3 lata w tle
<Oblawa> :D
<Oblawa> nawiasem muszę się przyglądnąć czy już można sobie na ps3 zainstalować linuxa
<Drathir> tajwanuser: jeśli ma się stała pewną robotę to taki dedyk świetna rzecz...
<Oblawa> bo mam ten "złamany soft" ale chyba nie da się nadal tam nic zainstalować z unixów
<tajwanuser> Drathir: jestem w sredniej i zlecenie mam raz na 3 miesiace;p
<Oblawa> meh. najgorsze w tym wszystkim że ta chora wizja z 3 crt, 4 komputerami to jeszcze mało dla mnie :/
<Oblawa> brakuje mi oj brakuje sprzętu :<
<morfeusz888> tajwanuser, która klasa ?
<tajwanuser> morfeusz888: 2 techni
<Drathir> tajwanuser: a co niechciał byś mieć światła jak np całej dzielnicy prąd trafiło? Hrhr fajnie z góry by to wyglądało wszędzie ciemno tylko jedno światełko się pali...
<morfeusz888> tajwanuser, witam prawie rówieśnika :)
<tajwanuser> Drathir: pewnie ze bym chcial... a tu nawet bateria od lapka nie naladowana
<tajwanuser> lezy sobie z 30% jakies
<tajwanuser> morfeusz888: prawie?:P
<morfeusz888> tajwanuser, prawie :)
<Oblawa> to uczucie gdy sprawdziłem co znaczy hrhr po to by błyskotliwie dojść do wniosku że to może być hehe.
<Oblawa> :|
<tajwanuser> prawie w gore, czy prawie w dol?:P morfeusz888
<morfeusz888> w górę o rok
<Drathir> tajwanuser: wiesz ze zleceniami jest różnie ktoś kto się naprawdę zna może wziąć sobie kilka i jest ustawiony na jakiś czas....
<Oblawa> http://allegro.pl/behringer-xenyx-x1204-usb-efekt-wysylkafree-mex-i1915126853.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/c2gh7rf> (at allegro.pl)
<Oblawa> duszę bym sprzedał ;_;
<Drathir> tajwanuser: na ulku 30% to z dobre 3-4 godziny zapewne pracy by było...
<tajwanuser> Drathir: bogiem w tym nie jestem, ale cos tam wiem; tylko jest jeszcze kwestia tego, ze (prawie)nikt nie zechce zaturdnic kogos, kto nie ma portfolio
<morfeusz888> Oblawa, chcesz 100 x lepszy ? :)
<tajwanuser> Drathir: nie wiem ile u mnie, ale mam duzy ekran
<morfeusz888> Oblawa, to zrób zamówienie u brata :)
<Oblawa> ? :>
<tajwanuser> na 100% chyba z 3h filmiki na yt mozna ogladac:P
<Oblawa> morfeusz888: jak za darmo rozdaje...
<Oblawa> to biorę ;)
<Drathir> tajwanuser: na zwykłym to dużo...
<morfeusz888> Oblawa, ostatnio zrobił 2kW moc i poszedł za 10000 zł
<Oblawa> płakłe
<Oblawa> a ja nie mam żadnego miksera w domu
<tajwanuser> Drathir: tylko ja mam 1600x900 i to pewnie go troche dusi
<Oblawa> i najbliżej mam styczność na studiach i w radiu
<Drathir> co to mikser jakiś?
<morfeusz888> Drathir, ta
<Oblawa> a w domu ot. parę mikrofonów i zwykła karta dźwiekowa;/
<morfeusz888> Oblawa, a na co ci mikser ? Użyjesz może dwa razy i odstawisz
<Oblawa> pfpfpf.
<Oblawa> samo podłączenie 3 mikrofonów jednocześnie
<Drathir> ciekawe jaki zasilacz to ma...
<Oblawa> + można nadawać w radiu internetowym i się realizować bez problemu
<Oblawa> a nie jakieś kombinacje
<Drathir> Oblawa: sound blasterek byłby lepszy od zwykłej
<Oblawa> ano że był by
<Oblawa> posuwam się do przodu ale jeszcze trochę wody upłynie
<Oblawa> jak będę miał odpowienią bazę w domu
<Oblawa> sprzętowo muzyczno radiowo
<Oblawa> grową :D
<Galahad_> witam
<Drathir> mnie dziwi, że nawet nie tak drogo można znaleźć na allegro serwerki...
<Drathir> i to z wnętrzem...
 * m477_ delektuje sie browwarkiem :)
<Drathir> m477_: ech... znowu?
<m477_> jak znowu ? :P
<Oblawa> ale bym się napił. o rany
<m477_> :)
<m477_> tez to mam
<Drathir> m477_: ta ta teraz będzie nie pamiętam hrhr
<Oblawa> to było by moje 8 piwo w tym roku :D
<tajwanuser> o
<Drathir> m477_: bierz przykład...
<m477_> O_o
 * tajwanuser tez nie pije
<Oblawa> no zazwyczaj "ale bym się napił" się kończy. ruszyć dupy do sklepu mi się nie chce
<Oblawa> a jak jestem gdzieś ze znajomymi to zazwyczaj biorę herbatę :|
<tajwanuser> zazwyczaj "ale bym sie napil" sie konczy wyslaniem SMS do kumpla;)
<m477_> oj tam oj tam
<Oblawa> nie wiem. ostatnio do kumpla wpadłem to kakao piliśmy xD
<Oblawa> ale może dlatego że wpadlem na rowerze o 22 :/
<m477_> z grubej rury widze
<Drathir> np coś takiego bit.ly/tCXoGB
<tajwanuser> Oblawa: to tym bardziej piwo? skoro o 22
<tajwanuser> i rowerem, mozna spokojnie wracac
<Oblawa> eee
<Oblawa> ledwo wróciłem i bez piwa
<Drathir> Oblawa: o właśnie herbatki bym się napił...
<Oblawa> bo z centrum na bemowo to jest mały kawałek
<Oblawa> samochody cię wymijają na grubość lakieru
<Oblawa> więc nie podjął bym się
<Drathir> kakao świetna rzecz tylko, że na mleku...
<tajwanuser> no ja nie wiem... mnie dystanse 200km+ nie przerazaja;p
<Oblawa> ja jestem niedzielnym rowerowcem
<Oblawa> tzn lubię popedałować ale to nie w nocy
<matti_> tajwanuser: chyba po asfalcie i mazowszu :)
<Drathir> tajwanuser: a po dotarciu do domu zastanawiać się dlaczego cały w błocie i dziadach nie pamiętając że prawdopodobnie od rowu do rowu trzymało się kierunek...
<tajwanuser> matti_: glownie po asfalcie i na lubelszczyznie;p
<tajwanuser> mi sie lepiej wraca po pikaju rowerem, niz z buta
<tajwanuser> latwiej utrzymac rownowage
<matti_> w teren się ścieżkami wybierz
<Drathir> żartuje oczywiście, ale teraz pod wpływem na rowerze prawko zabierają...
<Galahad_> zamiast serwerka kup barek *
<Oblawa> hehe
<matti_> zamiast barku kup alko
<Galahad_> alko poza barkiem wsiąka :(
<tajwanuser> matti_: w terenie czasami jezdze, ale raczej bede sie przymierzal do szoski
<matti_> mam na myśli te oznaczone ścieżki fajna sprawa
<morfeusz888> nie róbcie mi smaka
<matti_> zawsze kondycje można poprawić
<matti_> morfeusz888: a sam bym jeszcze piwko wypił
<morfeusz888> ja wcinam gnutelle
<morfeusz888> i nie mam przepity
<matti_> zagryź schaboszczakiem
<tajwanuser> matti_: czasami wpadamy na taka sciezke, pozniej zmieniamy trase, wpadamy na druga etc.;p na forum rowerowego lublina to sie nazywa "lajtowe ustawki", ja raczej wole "treningi":P
<tajwanuser> kiedys bylem na takiej lajtowej - 130km, 3 piwa
<morfeusz888> jadł ktoś frytki z majonezem ?
<tajwanuser> rekreacja pelna geba;p
<Galahad_> eh kiedyś też jeździłem ....
<tajwanuser> morfeusz888: gracjan jadl;p
<Galahad_> przed tym jak poznałem linuxa
<morfeusz888> :)
<matti_> ja mam dość jeżdżenia z wujem rowerem cały czas nabombiony wracam
<Galahad_> linuksa*
<morfeusz888> Galahad_, ja miałem tourne po słowacji na rowerze
<tajwanuser> Galahad_: :D
<Galahad_> teraz mam brzuch jak stalman :(
<matti_> morfeusz888: pewnie ciężko się jeździło
<Galahad_> co tam u Jozina ?
<tajwanuser> Galahad_: na basen;p
<morfeusz888> matti_, nie, bo wtedy krzepa była
<morfeusz888> matti_, raz jak wyjechałem o 6:00 to zjechałem na bazę o 22:00
<matti_> spanie dobre musiałobyć
<tajwanuser> spanie to musialo byc po akcji  bb tour;p
<tajwanuser> 1008km w 2011
<tajwanuser> ~34h
<matti_> to chyba kolażówą
<tajwanuser> na trekingach z sakwami
<morfeusz888> pewnie tak
<Drathir> Galahad_: z wyjściem eth ?
<morfeusz888> ma góral
<morfeusz888> szerokie kapcie
<morfeusz888> i można jeździć po wszelakim terenie
<tajwanuser> no ja w tym roku robilem 2setki na 2.1:D ale chce kolarke
<Galahad_> Drathir: z bazinem :D
<Drathir> morfeusz888: gnutella to nie klient sieci jakiejś ? Torrenta ?
<Galahad_> gnutella t ojest chyba sieć
<morfeusz888> Drathir, zgadza się. Ja tak pieszczotliwie na nutelle mówię
<morfeusz888> urojenia informatyka
<Drathir> morfeusz888: a co frytki z paluszkami rybnymi z biedronki najlepsze...
<morfeusz888> Drathir, takich wynalazków jeszcze nie jadłem :)
<Drathir> morfeusz888: szerokie mogą być byleby na maxa napompowane...
<Galahad_> hmm
<morfeusz888> po testuje :)
<Drathir> morfeusz888: szukaj w biedronkach czy lidlach takiej nie markowej czekoladowo-bananowej specyficzny smak ma...
<morfeusz888> Drathir, żołądek nie zgłosi crasha ?
<Drathir> morfeusz888: skrzywienie prawie bądź zawodowe?
<sysek> :(
<morfeusz888> Drathir, zawodowe jeszcze nie, bo szkoła
<morfeusz888> Drathir, ale z racji, że jestem pasjonatem infy, to mi się udziela
<morfeusz888> kto był na ergo arenie ?
<matti_> a która ta?//
<Drathir> morfeusz888: nie daje radę tylko ten smak jest taki dziwny i bliżej nie określony że zjesz zaraz cały...
<Drathir> morfeusz888: nie, daje radę tylko ten smak jest taki dziwny i bliżej nie określony że zjesz zaraz cały...
<morfeusz888> ok
<Galahad_> paluszki rybne są ze zmielonych młodych ryb
<Galahad_> ^^
<Drathir> morfeusz888: żeby nie było ja tam się nie znam, jedynie co to sam coś tam grzebie zawsze...
<Drathir> Galahad_: lubisz zupki takie na szybko amino ?
<Drathir> Galahad_: jeśli tak to lepiej żebyś nie wiedział jak je robią hrhr
<Drathir> zapewne z większośćia rzeczy tak jest...
<Galahad_> hmm lubie czasem ale nie jadam często
<morfeusz888> mnie wywaliło
<Galahad_> jedzenie nie powinno się marnować to dobrze że jest tyle dziadostwa w postaci kiepskiego jedzenia w przeciwnym razie było by drogo i sporo by się zmarnowało :D
<morfeusz888> kurde jeden błąd mnie denerwuje w oprze
<morfeusz888> *operze
<morfeusz888> i w zasadzie nautilusie
<Galahad_> jaki ?
<Galahad_> a mnie denerwuje że mi midori zamula :(
<morfeusz888> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/885461
<Galahad_> ok na mnie czas life is brutal
<Galahad_> :)
<Galahad_> debranoc
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> GNU posysa
<sysek> Wizard: o/
<Drathir> morfeusz888: jaki błąd w operze?
<morfeusz888> masz link
<morfeusz888> patrz wyżej
<Drathir> Wizard: dobry tekst na do widzenia hrhr
<Drathir> morfeusz888: ok
<Drathir> o a to ciekawe... Napewno to przez operę ?
<morfeusz888> sam nie wiem
<morfeusz888> i developerzy tez nie
<Drathir> ja nie pamiętam, żeby opera coś takiego robiła...
<morfeusz888> zgłosiłem do operowców i podbiłem na launchpadzie
<morfeusz888> na razie cisza
<Drathir> osobiście przy dużym obciążeniu albo po hardrestarcię zdarza się, że ikony obok zegara z kde zamieniają te domyślne gnome tak jak i w nautilusie też ikony plików... I tu sudo killall nautilus oraz wejście w wybór tapety pomaga...
<morfeusz888> u mnie wylogowanie
<morfeusz888> wkurzyłem sie na ubuntu i teraz cisnę opensuse
<Wizard> heh
<Wizard> suse ssie
<Drathir> morfeusz888: właśnie wylogowanie nie zawsze u onie działa... Czasem też paski się przesuwają, ale to rzadziej...
<Drathir> morfeusz888: z tego co się rozglądalem debiana albo archa ewentualnie minta...
<morfeusz888> ja bym brał archa dla siebie, ale za dużo z nim roboty
<morfeusz888> ja jestem leniwy
<morfeusz888> jak to admini mają :)
<matti_> morfeusz888: to co wolisz ubuntu czy debiano?
<morfeusz888> albo na biurko ?
<morfeusz888> *ale
<matti_> no tak
<morfeusz888> jak dla mnie, który lubi mieć nowe oprogramowanie, to ubuntu
<morfeusz888> jeżeli chcesz mieć stabilność, to debian
<matti_> morfeusz888: a nie żre za dużo zasobów buntu?/
<morfeusz888> każdy system staje się coraz bardziej złożony i je coraz więcej
<Drathir> morfeusz888: dużo roboty?
<morfeusz888> Drathir, z archem na początku
<Drathir> morfeusz888: ja przeciwnie jak mi coś nie działa to tak drażę dopóki nie zacznie działać...
<morfeusz888> Drathir, u mnie też tak jest
<morfeusz888> ale ja lubię, jak system zaraz po instalacji jest gotowy do działania
<Drathir> morfeusz888: ja archa postawiłem jak mi się udało, to Tobie napewno hrhr
<morfeusz888> ja na wirtualce postawiłem
<morfeusz888> ale nie było czasu przenieś go na fizyka
<Drathir> morfeusz888: nowszego oprogramowania niż w archu chyba nie ma tam co chwilę zmieniają nowe wersje na stronie głównej...
<morfeusz888> arch ma tą zaletę, że jest repo bardzo szybko aktualizowane
<morfeusz888> i jest to system bardzo dobry do testowania
<Drathir> matti_: jak lubisz oszczędność zasobów to ubu do 10.04
<morfeusz888> bo devy nie grzebią w paczkach
<Drathir> morfeusz888: no arch zaraz po instalacji przecież jest...
<Drathir> mi w tle chodzi na ubu arch...
<morfeusz888> Drathir, czysty bez x-ów
<matti_> wolę debiana bo zwykle kubuntu testowałem a i tak strasznie mi zasoby żarło i dyskiem mielił bardzo
<morfeusz888> potem trzeba wszystko doinstalować, a mi to się nie uśmiecha
<Drathir> morfeusz888: czysty ale w pełni sprawny...
<morfeusz888> matti_, kubuntu to syn diabła i motopompy
<morfeusz888> Drathir, tak, przyznaje rację
<Drathir> morfeusz888: a arch nie ma dvd wersji?
<matti_> morfeusz888: masz rację
<morfeusz888> za 2 h suseł się ściągnie
<morfeusz888> Drathir, a nie wiem
<morfeusz888> ja zawsze najpierw szukam CD
<Drathir> morfeusz888: sshd i więcej do szczęścia nic nie potrzeba
<Drathir> właśnie debiana testuje...
<morfeusz888> a orientuje się ktoś jak w suśle jest z aktualizacjami do wyższych numerków ?
<Drathir> świeżutki live...
<Drathir> nigdy nie korzystalem na s to solarisa chyba tylko testowałem...
<morfeusz888> ja solarisa w rękach nie miałem
<Drathir> irssi normalnie działa pod ipv6 zaliczyło testa...
<Drathir> morfeusz888: freebsd też próbuje...
<Drathir> ale tutaj będzie trzeba trochę nauki...
<morfeusz888> nic
<morfeusz888> ja spadam
<morfeusz888> jutro jak dobrze pójdzie to napisze z susła
<Drathir> o właśnie to w oknie logowanie to xephyr
<Devil_Inside> witam :)
<Drathir> ubuntu debian arch jeszcze freebsd może
<Drathir> i nawet daje radę lapek...
<Drathir> Devil_Inside: witaj...
<Drathir> masz jakieś powiązania z intelem?
<Drathir> pamiętam swojego czasu takie znaczki...
<Drathir> Devil_Inside
<Dreadlish> Drathir: o so chosi
<Drathir> Dreadlish: odnośnie?
<Drathir> tylko znaczek mi się przypomniał z takim podpisem w stylu intel inside
<Dreadlish> odnośnie twojego wymieniania dystrybucji i fbsd
<Dreadlish> bo widziałem devil inside
<Drathir> wszystko sobie w tle chodzi...
<Dreadlish> a.
<Drathir> i powiem, że jeszcze nie jest tragicznie...
<Drathir> coś przydałoby się dorzucić...
<m477_> ale sie najebaen
<Drathir> m477_: teraz by się porządny sen przydał...
<m477_> he
<m477_> piwo dokoncze cos zjesc trzeba
<m477_> i jakas setke walnac ;]
<Drathir> m477_: żebyś wypoczął... Hrhr
<m477_> wypocznę
<Drathir> m477_: dobre hrhr
<m477_> obvious
<Drathir> no na pusty żołądek to niebezpiecznie...
<morllow> elko
<Drathir> witam...
<m477_> qermit: panie adminie o co kaman
<m477_> mowe odebrało?
<Drathir> już po 22 pić można...
<Devil_Inside> Drathir nie nie mam z intelem nic wspolnego od zawsze siedzialem na AMD :P
<Drathir> m477_: raczej to duch pilnujący słownictwa... Fajna rzecz...
<m477_> co za ****
<Drathir> m477_: tylko spokojnie...
<qermit> m477_: jak sie nie umie pić to lepiej nie zaczynać
<m477_> ale o co chodzi :-)
<m477_> qermit: ok
<m477_> qermit: jeszcze jakies rady:
<qermit> nie używaj brzydkich słów
<m477_> a gdzie uzyłem?
<qermit>  2217 < m477_> ale sie najebaen
<m477_> nadal nie widze
<m477_> zwlaszcza ze wczoraj admin sam nie reagowal
<qermit> idź sie prześpij
<qermit> nie kocham cie juz
<m477_> znamy sie>?
<BlessJah> qermit: +q na godzine, naprawde niezle do porzadku przywoluje
<Drathir> lol pingtest.net ale wymyślili...
<m477_> tak myslalme losyw
<Dreadlish> 22:17:26          m477_ | ale sie najebaen
<m477_> :-)
<m477_> ciemno w pokoju nie widze liter ;/
<termi> wieczor dobry
<Dreadlish> tak sie najebałeś że aż możesz pisać
<m477_> tak
<Dreadlish> tosz to środek nocy
<m477_> uwazaj na qermit :o
<m477_> policja czuwa
<m477_> ale frajerstwo :D
<Wizard> ja pierdzę
<Wizard> czemu wszystkie bsd nie mogą mieć normalnych obrazów usb, tylko trza się rypać?
<m477_> Wizard: dzisaj nie wolno przeklinac a wczoraj mozna bylo? ;o
<Wizard> znaczy freebsd i openbsd, bo netbsd to nie chcę na oczy oglądać
<Drathir> Wizard: co jest?
<Drathir> mój sprawny
<Drathir> freebsd
<Wizard> Drathir: a, obraz memstick freebsd mi odwala numery
<Wizard> np zajmuje sobie 915MB a nie ma na nim paczek ;)
<Drathir> na co stawiacie ? kde, lxde, xfce ?
<Wizard> to znaczy może są, ale instalator nie wie gdzie i trza mu podawać
<Wizard> Drathir: może KDE
<Wizard> ale próbowałem je zoptymalizować na wszysktie sposoby i dalej ssie
<Wizard> wmii?
<m477_> "D::D:D:D:D:
<Drathir> Wizard: a obraz w maszynie montujesz?
<qermit> Przekliniak: ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<qermit> kto ma logi kanału?
<Drathir> Wizard: pobrałem debiana gnome jestem ciekaw innych...
<qermit> Stirlitz: ty masz w jakiejś sensownej formie
<Drathir> ciekawe czy się da kilka na jednej dvd połączyć
<qermit> m477_: a kto powiedział że wolno było kiedykolwiek?
<tajwanuser> qermit: jakies konkretne? to moge zobaczyc
<tajwanuser> chyba, ze chcesz wszystkie
<qermit> potrzebuję logów przynajmniej z ostatnich 3 miesięcy
<tajwanuser> qermit: to Ci nie pomoge
<tajwanuser> a nie ma przypadkiem gdzies w necie calosci?
<qermit> Stirlitz chyba ma, ale nie moge go złapać
<Drathir> qermit: ubuntu prowadzi logi wszystkich kanałów...
<Drathir> polskiego też
<Drathir> a przynajmniej prowadziło...
<tajwanuser> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/
<qermit> Drathir: prowadzo. ale nie ma kto wchodzi i kto wychodzi
<Drathir> html kolorowane plus czyste txt.
<Drathir> zobacz w czystym txt może jest.
<qermit> nie ma, sprawdzalem
<BlessJah> 2252-!- AdmcMobile [~Admc@unaffiliated/admc/x-3679298
<BlessJah> ] has quit [Remote host closed the connection]
<BlessJah> 2252< qermit> Drathir: prowadzo. ale nie ma kto wchod
<BlessJah> zi i kto wychodzi
<m477_> qermit: pozwalam Ci dzisiaj sie poczuc lepszym :-)
<BlessJah> qermit: format pasuje?
<m477_> uznaj to za swoj dzien
<qermit> BlessJah: moze byc
<Dreadlish> *sad trollface*
<BlessJah> qermit: kazdy dzien w pliku MM-DD.log
<BlessJah> ostatnie 3 m-ce, tam?
<qermit> tak +-
<tajwanuser> co bedziesz z tego robil?
<qermit> potrzebuje papu dla bota
<Dreadlish> coby wypieprzał?
<morllow> Jaki polecacie program do tuner tv winfast tv2000 xp expert
<skrzyp> qermit, smaczne?
<skrzyp> morllow, telewizor
<matti_> qermit: wstałeś dziś lewą nogą?
<qermit> morllow: ja uzywalem albo mplayera albo
<qermit> albo tvtime zobacz
<morllow> germit: tvtime mam :) ale nie mogę skonfigurować dobrze na smplayer
<morllow> germit: a czym nagrywasz ??
<Drathir> vlc i smplayer ma coś z telewizja, ale jaką to nie wiem...
<sysek> co juz psujecie?
<Devil_Inside> jaki polecicie serwis polski udostępniający ko
<Devil_Inside> konta shell*
<wujek> dostaliście kiedyś mandat za parkowanie za granicą?
<morllow> na parkingu :)
<jacekowski> wujek: a czemu by nie
<jacekowski> i lepiej zaplac jak dostales
<jacekowski> bo nie popuszcza
<wujek> nie popuszczą? ;/
<morllow> podobno nie można powyżej 5h być na parkingu w Niemczech :P
<morllow> albo krócej jakoś tak na autostradzie :)
<jacekowski> wujek: nie, bo "turysci" potem robia co chca
<termi> wujek: a gdzie za granica
<wujek> węgry
<jacekowski> teraz to wszystko EU wiec sprawa latwiejsza
<termi> bo np holandia nie ma umowy z polska to ci nie zrobia nic :)
<jacekowski> w UK jestes bez szans jak dostaniesz takie cos
<jacekowski> bo jak jestes turysta i nie zaplacisz
<jacekowski> to idzie takie cos do sadu
<jacekowski> i wtedy masz jeszcze dodatkowe koszty
<wujek> czas zrobić przelew... :P
<Drathir> wujek: uważaj na odsetki i zapewne nie mały...
<wujek> słabo rozumiem węgierski, ale z tego co zrozumiałem, to mam 15 dni na zapłacenie
<wujek> później będzie 5x drożej około
<Drathir> to nie polska
<jacekowski> a na przyszlosc
<jacekowski> nie lam przepisow
<wujek> akurat nie specjalnie
<Drathir> swoją droga dziwne, bo mandaty chyba raczej płacić trzeba na miejscu...
<wujek> wszędzie gdzie parkowałem, to sobota i niedziela były za darmo
<jacekowski> wujek: mozesz ew. napisac ze jestes turysta i nie wiedziales
<jacekowski> dosyc czesto odpuszcza w takiej sytuacji
<wujek> raz kupiłem w sobotę bilecik na parkowanie na 2h, to miałem wazny do poniedziałku do 10 rano :D
<jacekowski> ale samo olanie nie przejdzie
<wujek> a tam akurat nie zauważyłem że w sobotę i niedzielę też obowiązywał parkomat ;/\
<wujek> był to środek nocy jak przyjechałem, byłem padnięty, zdarza się :D
<Drathir> kto wie co w ubuntu odpowiada za wyświetlanie podpowiedzi jeśli nie ma jakiegoś programu zainstalowanego?
<wujek> jakich podpowiedzi?
<Drathir> wujek: wpisujesz htop w systemie nie ma to pokazuje sudo apt-get install htop albo też programy podobne...
<vjarek> nudy
<Sasetka> spać, czytać, grać, programować, śpiewać, tańczyc to nie bedzie
<morllow> Witam
#ubuntu-pl 2011-11-17
<morllow> Kto jeszcze nie śpi??
<feniks_> ja
<feniks_> własnie zastanawiam sie czy isc spac czy jeszcze posiedziec
<feniks_> ide
<morllow> Aha:p może wiesz jakim programem mogę nagrywać filmów z tuner tv
<feniks_> spac
<feniks_> dobranoc
<morllow> DobrAnoc
<feniks_> nie wiem, przykro mi
<Drathir> kurczaki... ten AUR archa świetna rzecz...
<Drathir> ja nie śpię... Hrhr
<Drathir> pisałem już, że vlc ma możliwość nagrywania
<matti_> nie?
<Drathir> nie?
<Drathir> to ipv6 świetna rzecz hrhr
<matti_> Hrhr
<Drathir> ech... jak ja smerfów dawno nie oglądałem...
<m477_> kurwa
<^Neo> cześć wszystkim
<m477_> ;d
<^Neo> ja też mam Ubuntu :)
<m477_> a masz wódke?
<^Neo> gdzieś chyba coś jeszcze jest
<^Neo> ;)
<m477_> to polej
<^Neo> ok :D //setka
<m477_> moze byc
<m477_> polewaj
<^Neo> już polane :D //setka //setka //setka
<^Neo> ja zaraz idę w kime chyba
<^Neo> znikam :)
<m477_> witam Panów
<m477_> co za piękny dzień  :-)
<m477_> pora na poranną modlitwę o/
<sysek> :o
<m477> sysek: ;o ?
<sysek> nic
<sysek> ide na badania
<m477> to polewaj
<m477> sysek: miłego o/
<m477> co badasz :O
<lisu> re
<lisu> m477: nie wiesz co bada? poszedł na badania krwi i kału...
<lisu> m477: aby sprawdzić, czy ma prace we krwi czy w d.*ie  hehe
<sysek> fcuk
<sysek> super
<feniks> czesc
<sysek> koles od programowania zamescil cwiczenia w formacie docx
<feniks> sysek
<sysek> szlag mnie zaraz trafi
<feniks> sysek mam problem z tymi przecinkami 3,256.48 kilobit/sec to jest 3 mega (jesli mam 10 Mega predkosci to ten wynik znaczy ze mam ...?
<sysek> feniks: czort mnie to
<shpaq> mornin'
<lisu> feniks: 10Mbit/8 masz w megabajtach
<feniks> czyli to co mam to 3 czyli na 7 mnie stukaja
<lisu> feniks: speedtest.pl i wszystko jasne
<feniks> ja uzywam numion.com
<lisu> feniks: 10mBIT neostrada czy cos innego?
<feniks> Dialog
<lisu> a zobacz sobie drobny druczek w umowie
<feniks> hej lisu wyszlo mi na speedtest 10206 k/s czyli mam 10 M?
<lisu> feniks: no moim skromnym zdaniem masz te 10mbit
<feniks> twoim skromnym:)
<feniks> dzieki za wyjasnienie
<lisu> feniks: 10/8 to jest jakies 1.25 jesli sie nie myle
<lisu> czyli sciagajac torrenta, powiedzmy takie ubuntu, powinieneś ściągać z prędkością 1.25MB/s, czyli dość raźno
<feniks> Ubunto mi schodzilo (wersja DVD) 9 minut
<lisu> coś koło tego
<feniks> tak
<feniks> no to dobrze
<lisu> czyli dosc ladnie ci smiga
<lisu> ja na bez przewodówce mam 3mbajty/s w porywach hehe
<feniks> nie narzekam
<feniks> za miesiac wezme wprowadze zmiany w pakiet dialogu
<feniks> ciekaw jestem czy za rozsadna cene dadza mi lacze symetryczne 10/10
<lisu> feniks: a to pewnie masz gdzies w któryms z wiekszych miast
<lisu> ?
<feniks> Legnica
<lisu> symetryki drogie
<feniks> ile?
<lisu> w porównaniu do takich neo
<lisu> nie wiem ile ostatnio, ale za 8 nizej 1000 nie chcieli zejsc
<lisu> to juz chwile temy było
<feniks> ja mam swiatlowod (moze mi podniesc do 100M/b bo takie ma mozliwosci techniczne)
<feniks> ale nie potrzebuje 100M
<lisu> feniks: to ty bóg piorunów jestes
<feniks> potrzebuje 10/10 na firme
<feniks> :)
<lisu> jak dobrze ponegocjujesz...
<feniks> no mpowiedzial mi ze do 100/b ma techniczne mozliwosci
<feniks> a potrzebuje symetryk do rozmow na skype (telekonferencja itp)
<feniks> z Japonia
<lisu> oho, hmm, na telekonfy powinno styknąć, choć wiesz, im wiecej tym lepiej ;)
<lisu> czasy pewnie przy takim łączu dość ładne
<lisu> czasy pinga, latency
<feniks> ciekawe czy 10 M na rozmowy w skype wystarczy? jak myslisz?
<feniks> 10/10
<lisu> spokojnie, ale wiesz, jak chcesz juz wideo konferencje, to moze to być różnie, ale mysle ze pociągnie, kwestia, taka, zeby nikt w tym czasie nie siał połączeniami z torrentów to bedzie działać
<feniks> teraz takie czasy ze trzeba wybierac miedzy jakoscia a cena (kryzys na swiecie)
<feniks> no pojde za miesiac ponegocjowac z Dialogiem
<lisu> feniks: masz racje, ale z drugiej strony patrząc szkłem tyłka nie utrzesz
<feniks> :)
<lisu> feniks: taka jest prawda, no nie ma co sie oszukiwać, przykładowo, co z tego ze masz łącze 100/100 ... jak w pewnej gałęzi siedzi stary switch na 10, no to przeciez 0 efektu, wiesz jak jest, a wytłumaczyc szefowi, to inna bajka
<sysek> ble. znow mi nic nie wychodzi
<feniks> tak
 * lisu shots and ... scores
<feniks> lisu, pozwolisz ze zajme cie na 4 minuty?
<lisu> sure
<feniks> skanowalem wczoraj narzedziem rkhunter
<lisu> kurde, nie wiecie, czy winscp pozwala na mapowanie zasobów?
<feniks> i wykrylo mi ze mam (warning) protokol pop3 i smtp i cos tam jeszcze -dotyczy programu pocztowego oraz ze na dysku /home zebym sprwdzil katalogi ukryte bo cas tam siedzi
<feniks> na dzis dzien stan jest taki ze wiem o tym ale co dalej?:)
<feniks> wiem ale nie wiem co mam z tym zrobic?:)
<lisu> rkhunter... nie uzywam, niech zgadne root kit hunter?
<feniks> tak
<lisu> a co ci znalazło? same katy ukryte, to nie problem, sprawdź, co masz odpalone, htop top, pogrzebaj w rc.local, czy sie cos czasem nie zakamuflowało... w różnyuch miejscach moze byc
<feniks> podpowiedz mi,prosze co mam zrobic dale z ta wiedza ze wiem ze cos jeest zle z programem pocztowym i cos w ukrytych katalogach na /home
<feniks> problem jest taki ze nie znam sie tak dobrze jak np. ty
<feniks> zeby grzebac
<lisu> feniks: wróżką nie jestem, wiec z tego co mówisz to nic nie wywnioskuje...
<feniks> myslalem ze to tak dziala jak w windows (ze samo sie usunie)
<lisu> feniks: podaj distro, kernel, program pocztowy jaki uzywasz, a później będziemy "niuchać" co dalej
<feniks> aha
<feniks> odpalilem jeszcze raz rkhunter
 * lisu zrobił oczy, kawa sie skonczyła
<feniks>     /usr/bin/mail                                            [ Warning ]
<feniks>    /usr/bin/bsd-mailx                                       [ Warning ]
<feniks> takie cos mi wyskakuje
<lisu> debian/ubuntu/mint?
<lisu> bsd?
<feniks> ubuntu
<lisu> hehe
<feniks> ubuntu 11.04
<feniks> jadro 2.6.38 generic
<lisu> spoko, a program mailowy jaki uzywasz?
<lisu> ale to chyba nie ma znaczenia
<feniks> evolution
<lisu> odpal sobie 'man mail' zobacz co to jest, a później mail
<feniks> tzn?
<lisu> poczytaj co to za program "mail" - > poczytasz sobie o tym wpisując w konsolce man mail
<feniks> okey
<feniks> zrobie tak
<feniks> a zapisalem
<feniks> a teraz patrz
<feniks> wklejam z rkhunter
<lisu> nie tutaj!
<lisu> brb
<feniks>     Checking for passwordless accounts                       [ None found ]
<feniks>     Checking for passwd file changes                         [ Warning ]
<feniks>     Checking for group file changes                          [ Warning ]
<feniks>     Checking root account shell history files                [ OK ]
<feniks> i dalej
<feniks>   Performing filesystem checks
<feniks>     Checking /dev for suspicious file types                  [ Warning ]
<feniks>     Checking for hidden files and directories                [ Warning ]
<sysek> feniks: rozumiesz po polsku czy nie za bardzo?
<feniks> co?
<sysek> 09:27:12 <    feniks> wklejam z rkhunter
<sysek> 09:27:18 <      lisu> nie tutaj!
<feniks> a gdzie?
<feniks> na prv?
<sysek> ech
<sysek> wklej.org
<sysek> pastebin
<feniks> aha
<feniks> sysek od 2001 roku mnie nei bylo na IRC
<feniks> moglem czegos nie zauwazyc
<sysek> a od 2001 miales internet?
<feniks> lisu jestes?
<feniks> mialem z przerwami
<feniks> bo dlugo mnie nie bylo
<lisu> feniks: no jestem, co tam?
<lisu> a jednak wkleił
<lisu> kurde znowu, zw
<feniks> lisu
<feniks> lisu jestes?
<lisu> feniks: no jestem co tam?
<feniks> masz cza? ale serio jak nei to powiedz
<feniks> czas
<Wizzir> wychodzić, przejmuję kanał :>
<Wizzir> ChanServ: daj mi moc!
<feniks> no wlasnie
<PoKrAk> jelołłłłłłł
<feniks> o tym wlasnie mowie lisu
<sirmacik> LwB party na #ubuntu-pl :3
<sirmacik> WiOO w szkole Tem już pracuje ( kklimonda adasiek_abix )
<sirmacik> team *
<adasiek_abix> ale też tam team ;-)
<adasiek_abix> ale tworzymy: http://wioowszkole.org/mediawiki/index.php/SRU/Desktop/Instalacja
<serkamil> cześć ... ;P
<sirmacik> btw, dziś w ramach Linuksa w Bramie robimy warsztaty z LDAPa, także zapraszamy (; http://lwb.elka.pw.edu.pl/trac/lwb/wiki/Warsztaty/2011-11-17
<jacekowski> a co niby ciekawego w ldapie
<jacekowski> ldap nie jest domowa rzecza
<jacekowski> a ludzie ktorzy potrzebuja ldapa sobie dadza rade sami
<sirmacik> głównie organizujemy je na prośbę członków społeczności, pzoa tym świeżo zdobytą wiedzę wykorzystamy na wspomaganie SRU [;
<Wizzir> co to jest SRU?
<sirmacik> Wizzir: popatrz na link adasiek_abix ↑
<adasiek_abix> SRU = Szkolny Remiks Ubuntu
<adasiek_abix> więcej info: http://wioowszkole.org/section/szkolny-remiks-ubuntu/
<Wizzir> łe błeże
<Wizzir> przynajmniej na lts :)
<Wizzir> a nie lepiej było wziąć centusia albo scientifica?
<Wizzir> scientific ma łaty do końca wszechświata (albo do końca cern, co niektórzy utożsamiają)
<vjarek> siema
<Wizzir> cześć vjarek
<adasiek_abix> łe beże - wzięliśmy to, co uznalismy za dobre
<Wizzir> ;)
<Wizzir> naziści też tak mówili
 * Wizzir uciekaaaaaa
<supermegazord> siema
<supermegazord> * */1 * * * taki zapis oznacza zeby sie wykonywalo co 1h
<supermegazord> ?
<supermegazord> siema
<supermegazord> jest ktos ?
<jacekowski> nie
<supermegazord> to dobrze
<jacekowski> 1 * * * *
<adasiek_abix> 1 * * * * = co godzine, o każdej pełnej godzinie, minuta 01
<jacekowski> ta
<supermegazord> a co iles tam to nie powinno byc czsem z /
<jacekowski> * */1 * * * oznacza ze wykonuje sie co minute
<jacekowski> o kazdej godzinie co dzieli sie bez reszty przez 1
<Drathir> lim0np: speed test podobno isp jest w stanie oszukiwać, najlepiej torrent bądź plik z pewnego serwera...
<Drathir> feniks: dodawałes nowego użytkownika do systemu albo coś instalowałeś ostatnio?
<supermegazord> dzieki
<Drathir> witam tak w ogóle...
<supermegazord> ¹³œæ
<supermegazord> widac poskie znaki czy krzaki >
<Drathir> krzaki
<sirmacik> krzaki
<supermegazord> kurde
<Drathir> Wizzir: co Cię tak wystraszyło, że aż uciekasz ?
<cheester> łąćżę?
<cheester> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<czester> Pięknie.
<m477> Wizzir: słyszalem duzo negatywnych opini nt scientifics linux, zreszta jest tez wersja rozwijana przez fermilab, o ile nie zunifikowali sie do jednej
<Wizzir> kiedyś była, teraz nie wiem jak jest
<Wizzir> oni się ścigają w akceleratorach, kto pierwszy jakieś cząstki odnajdzie
<Wizzir> więc nie na rękę by im to było mieć dwa distra ;)
<m477> Wizzir: to juz raczej przesądzone
<Wizzir> ta, mają Scientific Linux Fermi
<Wizzir> m477: a jakie negatywne opinie o SL?
<supermegazord> szybkie pytanie kozystacie z jakiegos platnego hostingu? polecacie jakis?
<m477> ogolnie to distro nic w sobie ciekawego nie ma
<Wizzir> supermegazord: nie korzystamy
<Wizzir> m477: no nie ma, ale to chyba + jeśli chodzi o utrzymanie, prawda?
<m477> dunno
<Wizzir> ja tu w pracy mam centosa 6 i nie narzekam :)
<m477> SL sie instaluje chyba tylko po to by miec red hata za darmo :>
<Wizzir> a ty wiesz, że często jest to wystarczający powód?
<Wizzir> (vide Wizzir)
<Drathir> supermegazord: zależy czego oczekujesz...
<supermegazord> joomla z baza baza kolo 200nb jommla z plikami kolo 400mb
<Wizzir> joomla to proszenie się o problemy :D
<supermegazord> sensowny panel administracyjny duzy uptime ewentualnie informacje o wylaczeniu serwerow aktualizacji rebootach odpowiednio wczesniej
<supermegazord> takie cos odziedziczylem i sie musze z tym szarpac nie mam czasu zeby zmieniac
<supermegazord> zreszta dramat to jakas wersja 1.0.x.x
<supermegazord> wiec jeszcze mnie czeka albo aktualizacja albo migracja danych na nowsza wersje
<Drathir> Wizzir: wolę wordpressa, a joomla taka zła?
<Wizzir> supermegazord: zapewne migracja
<Wizzir> i obawiam się, że bez bólu nie przejdzie :/
<Wizzir> Drathir: ja tam się nie znam na php, ale ten kod wyglądał okropnie
<supermegazord> kod php zawsze wyglada okropnie
<Drathir> Wizzir: mnie przeraża w tej joomli tylko aktualizacja, strasznie dużo grzebania z tego co pamiętam...
<supermegazord> tylko python jest elegancki :)
<Wizzir> joomla jest w pythonie?
<Wizzir> to może ja coś mylę? :/
<Wizzir> w takim razie wybaczcie mi moje nieobeznanie w temacie
<Wizzir> :(
<supermegazord> nie nie jest w php
<Wizzir> musiały mi się ten cmsy pomylać
<supermegazord> tylko taka dygresje sobie na temat jezykow
<Wizzir> ah, czyli jednak dobrze mówiłem? :)
<supermegazord> dobrze
<Wizzir> uff, czyli jednak nie taka cipka ze mnie
<Wizzir> ;]
<Wizzir> supermegazord: a co do pythona, tak, jest elegancki
<supermegazord> :)
<Wizzir> chciałbym umieć django
<czester> Ja bym chciał mieć jakiś fajny samochód.
<supermegazord> apropos samochodow 400pln za wymiane tarcz i klockow hamulcowych z robocizna to duzo czy malo
<Wizzir> zależy co za auto, ja do corsy płaciłem chyba nieco mniej
<Wizzir> i to było podobno sporo
<Wizzir> ale ja się nie znam w ogóle na tym
<Wizzir> i to mnie martwi, bo chciałem oddać auto na przegląd i wymianę paru irytujących bzdetów
<supermegazord> nosz wlasnie ja tez kompletnie a do roboty musze dojedzac i taka cene mi ktos zaspiewal
<BlessJah> /r/r
<supermegazord> w sumie po ostatnim remoncie i pryzswojeniu wedyz y dyiedyinz malarstwa sciennego elektrzki glazurnictwa budownictwa chyba czas na motoryzacje
<supermegazord> ludzie ponoc takie rzeczy sami wymieniaja
<feniks> Drathir jestes?
<feniks> Drathir
<Wizzir> po ostatnim remoncie, malowaniu, przybijaniu listew, wierceniu, wieszaniu - bałbym się wsiadać do samochodu, w którym sam coś robiłem
<supermegazord> no wlasnie tez mnie to troche powstrzymuje
<supermegazord> :)
<Wizzir> bo o ile karnisz raczej nie spadnie nikomu na łeb, a gniazdko w ścianie nikogo nie porazi, to raczej niesprawne hamulce już mogą być problemem
<supermegazord> aczkolwiek prowizorka jest najtrwalsza forma dzialalnosci
<Wizzir> a to tak, programista ci to mówi
<supermegazord> :D
<Drathir> feniks: jestem już
<Drathir> Wizzir: i zgadza się z ta prowizorka , widziałeś swojego czasu fotki neta z generacji ? To w większości zdjęć nie miało prawa w ogóle działać, a działało choć jakość wątpliwa była...
<feniks> po co to pytanie? -<Drathir> feniks: dodawałes nowego użytkownika do systemu albo coś instalowałeś ostatnio?
<feniks> zaraz wrocę musze zrestartować laptopa bo mam znów 100% zajetosci CPU:(
<jacekowski> Wizzir: ja sie boje wsiadac do samochodu w ktorym mechanik cos robil
<jacekowski> supermegazord: po co tarcze wymieniasz?
<jacekowski> supermegazord: ale w sumie i tak duzo licza
<jacekowski> supermegazord: nawet z tarczami
<jacekowski> Wizzir: mialem sytuacje gdzie mechanik wymienial przewody hamulcowe ( pomimo tego ze nie bylo mowione ze ma wymienic )
<jacekowski> Wizzir: ale ze byly w sumie zardzewiale i stare to nadawaly sie do wymiany
<jacekowski> Wizzir: ale robota ktora mial zrobic byla zupelnie inna
<jacekowski> Wizzir: a ze zjeb*** robote bo rurke zagial za bardzo
<jacekowski> Wizzir: skonczylo sie to taka roznica w sile hamulcow pomiedzy jedna a druga strona ze myslalem ze albo na drzewie skoncze albo mi rece urwie
<Drathir> feniks bo grupa i hasła kojarzą mi się z dodaniem nowego użytkownika, albo programu...
<supermegazord> bo tak mi mechanik powiedzia³ ale znajomy bylem u siebie w rodziinym miescie na dlugi weekend i jak jechalem to cos mi zaczelo brzeczec w kolach podjechalem do znajomego i powiedzial ze tarcze i klocki do wymiany ale ze sobota byla i nie mial czesci to musze wymiecnic u nieznajomego mechanika tu gdzie mieszkam
<supermegazord> dlatego i tarcze i klocki
<Drathir> kurczaki nie restrat tylko htop i się obserwuje co tak procka obciąża... Też tak miałem ostrzegam przed pakietem sipwitch jak dobrze pamiętam, wiedzmin z tego pakietu taki wredny jak nie wiem...
<Drathir> jacekowski: zależy jaki mechanik...
<jacekowski> Drathir: kazdy
<Drathir> choć czasem jest tak, że dobry samochód się odda do przeglądu to po przeglądzie zaczyna coś się sypać...
<czester> Eeee
<czester> Ale roboty.:S
<jacekowski> Drathir: a jak nie zjebal to znaczy ze nie widac tego co popsul ( jeszcze )
<Drathir> jacekowski: jeśli tak zrobił wymiana jest gratis...
<czester> Zdeszyfrować dysk, zaktualizować, zaszyfrować ponownie ;-) Zabawa na 102.
<jacekowski> Drathir: a ty na drzewie
<jacekowski> Drathir: albo silnika nie masz
<jacekowski> Drathir: bo jak udowodnisz ze on nie wkrecil sruby
<jacekowski> Drathir: mogla sie urwac
<feniks> jestem Drathir
<Drathir> jacekowski: a mechanik się wyprze, że to nie jego wina oddał sprawne...
<jacekowski> ja mam 2 zeby na kole zamachowym uszkodzone bo mechanik idiota nie dokrecil rozrusznika
<jacekowski> bo poprzedni wlasciciel jak mial to auto
<jacekowski> to sie nie krecilo
<jacekowski> to wymienili rozrusznik i dalej nic
<jacekowski> potem stwierdzili ze akumulator
<Drathir> feniks: niepotrzebnie restart htop i sprawdzasz co Ci tak obciąża...
<jacekowski> ja potem to kupilem i 
<jacekowski> za ktoryms razem zgrzyt i w ogole
<Drathir> feniks: a wpisz z ciekawości free w konsole
<jacekowski> zebatka na rozruszniku rozwalona calkiem
<jacekowski> kolo zamachowe ma uszkodzone zeby
<jacekowski> teraz bylem opony zmienic ( bo tego juz sam nie zrobie ) urwali oslone silnika
<Drathir> jacekowski: dlatego warto chodzić do sprawdzonych i poleconych chyba, że Cię stać na firmowy serwis...
<jacekowski> bo wiem ze byla dobra bo dzien wczesniej na nia patrzylem
<jacekowski> a nastepnego dnia jak jechalem to urwana byla
<jacekowski> Drathir: ten co hamulce zje*** to byl sprawdzony polecony
<Drathir> jacekowski: powinni za swoją niekompetencje płacić, albo powiedzieć z góry, że nie znają się na takim aucie...
<jacekowski> auta teraz powinien inzynier naprawiac
<jacekowski> albo przynajmniej patrzec mechanikowi na rece
<Drathir> jacekowski: kurczaki to już nawet na poleconych nie można liczyć? Ech...
<jacekowski> mechanikow wiekszosc naprawi malucha
<jacekowski> ew. poloneza
<jacekowski> ale cos bardziej skomplikowanego
<jacekowski> i sie zesraja
<Drathir> ale pierwsze co to zmiana mechanika, chyba że będzie za darmo naprawiał swoje błędy...
<jacekowski> Drathir: wyobraz sobie ze przy wymianie oslony przegubu ruszy czujnik ABSu
<jacekowski> nie widac
<jacekowski> Drathir: 99% mechanikow nie wie jak sie taki ustawia
<Drathir> jacekowski: ciekawa jest elektronika, podłączasz lapka cały raport Ci zda o sprzęcie...
<jacekowski> no wlasnie nie
<jacekowski> powie ci gdzie komputerowi wydaje sie ze jest problem
<jacekowski> tylko ze komputer ostatecznie ma ograniczone mozliwosci diagnostyczne
<jacekowski> i jak ci powie ze nie ma sygnalu z sensora w injectorze ze sie otworzyl
<jacekowski> wiekszosc mechanikow wymieni injector a tu dalej nie dziala
<Drathir> jacekowski: ja choć się nie znam to myślę podobnie jak kumpel który mi o abs-ie opowiadał i który zawsze w aucie go wyłącza całkiem bo mu poprostu przeszkadza normalnie dla większości osób to dobre, ale jego denerwuje bo sam już wie kiedy zablokuje koła a abs włącza
<Drathir> się wcześniej i często może być nawet groźniejsze...
<jacekowski> Drathir: to jest akurat gowno prawda
<jacekowski> Drathir: poszukaj na jutube
<jacekowski> Drathir: byl test zrobiony na "dobrych" kierowcach
<jacekowski> Drathir: ile im zajmie zahamowanie na roznej nawierzchni z absem i bez
<jacekowski> Drathir: i pomimo tego ze abs nie jest od poprawiania drogi hamowania
<Drathir> abs niby ma skrac drogę, ale czasem ją wydłuża...
<jacekowski> ostatecznie wiekszosc ludzi lepszy wynik miala po prostu deptajac hamulec do podlogi i zeby abs robil co trzeba
<jacekowski> Drathir: ABS nie ma skracac drogi hamowania
<jacekowski> Drathir: abs nigdy nie byl do tego
<feniks> poczekaj
<jacekowski> abs ma zapobiec blokowaniu kol tak zebys mogl depnac hamulec do podlogi i dalej moc sterowac autem
<jacekowski> bo z zablokowanymi kolami mozesz sobie krecic kierownica a auto i tak pojedzie do przodu
<Drathir> ale teoretycznie jeśli nie blokuje to dalej teoretycznie powinien skracać, bo auto nie sunie po drodze tracąc przyczepności...
<jacekowski> Drathir: to juz jest efekt uboczny
<jacekowski> Drathir: i malo kto potrafi na zwyklej mokrej drodze zahamowac lepiej niz wiekszosc ludzi
<jacekowski> Drathir: ehh
<jacekowski> malo kto potrafi lepiej zahamowac na zwyklej mokrej drodze niz abs
<jacekowski> co pogarsza wynik absu to nierowna droga
<jacekowski> jakies hopki, gorki doliny
<feniks> Drathir dzieki
<feniks> zainstalowałem htop
<feniks> i teraz bede sprawdzac
<feniks> jak mi znowu wyskoczy 100% CPU
<Drathir> jacekowski: i tutaj jest ciekawe, bo abs napewno o wiele wcześniej się załącza ta przestrzeń tolerancja działania jest szersza aniżeli ktoś kto się "zna" miałby na granicy zablokowania wciskać pedał...
<jacekowski> Drathir: abs sie nie wlacza wczesniej
<feniks> Drathir pytałes sie ostatnio ale dlugo mnie nie bylo: -<Drathir> feniks: dodawałes nowego użytkownika do systemu albo coś instalowałeś ostatnio?
<feniks> po co pytasz?
<jacekowski> Drathir: abs nie wie nawet ze sie ma wlaczyc dopoki kola nie sa zablokowane
<jacekowski> Drathir: w momencie gdy kola maja dalej przyczepnosc do drogi kreca sie i abs dostaje sygnal z czujnika
<Drathir> feniks: bo te hasła i grupy mi się pierwsze co kojarzą z nowym użytkownikiem albo jakimś programem który też przy instalacji tworzy własne...
<jacekowski> Drathir: w momencie kiedy kola sie blokuja sygnal sie zmienia
<jacekowski> Drathir: i wtedy abs puszcza
<jacekowski> Drathir: abs nie zapobiega blokowaniu kol, abs odblokowywuje zablokowane kola
<feniks> masz na mysli to co wyskakuje przy skjanowaniu rthunterem?
<Drathir> jacekowski: a nie jest tak, że wystarczy zwykła dziura, których w polsce mało nie jest i przy niewielkiej prędkości abs choć nie powinien zacznie Ci kocimi lbami rzucać, czyli wydłuży drogę ?
<jacekowski> Drathir: zwykla dziura, nie
<jacekowski> Drathir: karbowana droga gdzie kolo sie odrywa od ziemi badz znaczaco zmniejsza sie jego nacisk na ziemie
<jacekowski> Drathir: wtedy abs moze pogorszyc droge hamowania
<jacekowski> Drathir: starsze systemy
<Drathir> jacekowski: czyli kostka na drodze też może mieć ujemne działanie?
<jacekowski> Drathir: kostka nie tak bardzo
<jacekowski> Drathir: kostka jest w miare rowna
<Drathir> ale strasznie śliska
<jacekowski> to juz bez znaczenia
<jacekowski> nowsze systemy od absu maja polaczenie rowniez z zawieszeniem samym
<jacekowski> i wykrywaja ze kolo sie oderwalo od ziemi
<m477> abs na pokrych sliskich nawierzchniach wydluza droge hamowania wiec jak moze byc to system do skracania Oo
<jacekowski> albo jest mniej obciazone
<jacekowski> m477: nie wydluza
<jacekowski> Drathir: i w takiej sytuacji abs reaguje inaczej, odpuszczajac mniej cisnienia
<Drathir> nawet jakby nie działał to nie zmieni faktu, że w nowych autach i tak abs-u nie idzie wyłączyć...
<m477> jacekowski: http://www.technikajazdy.info/nauka-jazdy/hamowanie-abs/
<jacekowski> Drathir: bo kolo nawet jak sie oderwie musi mniej hamowania
<jacekowski> Drathir: zeby sie nie zablokowac "w locie"
<Drathir> jacekowski: może on po prostu tak mówił, bo nie korzystał z tych nowych wersji abs-a
<jacekowski> Drathir: ale abs wtedy juz wie ile trzeba hamowac po wyladowaniau
<Drathir> może sporo ulepszyli ten patent...
<jacekowski> Drathir: znacznie
<jacekowski> m477: to sa stare testy
<jacekowski> m477: to wszystko jest dobra teoria na stare reaktywne systemu
<Drathir> bo napewno by nie grzebał specjalnie w aucie gdyby go to tak mocno nie denerwowało... Tym bardziej że so wyłączeniu tablica rozdzielcza cały czas świeciła, bo to z komputerem coś połączone było... Fakt auto nie jakieś luksusowe golfik wtedy to był...
<jacekowski> Drathir: ludziom sie chce wydawac ze abs im pogarsza droge hamowania
<czester> Jak się jedzie ostrożnie to ABS niepotrzebny.
<Drathir> jacekowski: teraz są chyba nawet takie systemy jak jedno koło straci przyczepność to moc jest przekładana na odpowiednie pozostałe,a tamto jest odcinane automatycznie... Kiedyś to zapewne abs zacząłby reagować...
<czester> abs działa przy hamowaniu...
<jacekowski> Drathir: to jest system kontroli trakcji
<jacekowski> Drathir: tez polaczony z absem
<jacekowski> Drathir: to w nowych autach jest jeden wielki kawalek elektroniki
<jacekowski> Drathir: wiec ciezko to odroznic gdzie sie jedno konczy a drugie zaczyna
<jacekowski> bo system kontroli trakcji uzywa czujnikow absu rowniez
<Drathir> jacekowski: ale w zimie abs jest naprawdę przydatny bo przynajmniej nie trzeba patrzyć jak osoba za szybko jedzie jest ślisko a przed zakręt ok 90stopni i pedał w podłogę i jednocześnie kierownicą do oporu na skręt, a autko tylko sobie do przodu sunie zatrzymując się
<Drathir> na barierce...
<jacekowski> tak samo duzo zalezy od opon
<Drathir> jacekowski: ja jak kiedyś słyszałem, że w oponach są też czujniki i nie tylko ciśnienia to już całkowita magia dla mnie była...
<jacekowski> tzn. dokladnie tego na ile guma sie styka z asfaltem
<jacekowski> dlatego slicki sa najlepsze
<jacekowski> na sucha pogode
<jacekowski> ale w momencie gdy masz deszcz woda wchodzi pomiedzy opone a asfalt
<jacekowski> dlatego trzeba rowki
<jacekowski> ktore zminiejszaja powierzchnie kontaktu na suchej drodze
<jacekowski> ale na mokrej odprowadzaja wode pozwalajac gumie dotykac asfaltu
<Drathir> mi się zawsze wydawało, że szerokie nisko profilowe kapcie są najlepsze...
<Wizzir> ehe, dają tylko +5% do zużycia paliwa :D
<Wizzir> i nie mieszczą się w błotnikach, a za to policja może zabrać ci dowód
<Drathir> minimum takiej szerokości jak w bmw montują takie szerokie...
<jacekowski> Drathir: na suchej drodze
<Drathir> Wizzir: to zapewne też... Ale bezpieczeństwo kosztem czegoś...
<jacekowski> Drathir: niskoprofilowe szerokie opony sa lepsze tylko na suchym asfalcie
<Drathir> Wizzir: nie no bez przesady nie takie, żeby wystawały za błotniki... Bo to brzydko wygląda...
<jacekowski> spoiler tez jest dobra rzecza
<Drathir> bo takie jak maluch ma to takie słabo bezpieczne się wydają
<jacekowski> bo powoduje ze auto jest lepiej przycisniete do ziemi
<jacekowski> i w zwiazku z czym jest lepsza przyczepnosc
<Drathir> jacekowski: ale dobrze myślę, że to przy większych prędkościach im większą tym mocniej ciśnie do podłoża?
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> ale jednoczesnie auto wazy tyle samo
<jacekowski> wiec silnikowi latwiej zeby ciagnac auto do przodu
<jacekowski> pomijajac straty na samym spoilerze
<EsmD> Yo
<Drathir> to dlatego te sportowe mają z boku jak odrzutowce dziury w karoserii
<jacekowski> a to juz rozne powody
<jacekowski> ale ogolnie zeby opory powietrza odpowiednie miec
<jacekowski> jest jedno auto
<jacekowski> nie pamietam teraz ktore to jest
<m477> jak zabijam compiza to trace obramowania okien i nie mam w zadnym oknie znaku zachety, co z tym zrobic?
<jacekowski> ktore ma taka konstrukcje podwozia i spoilera i wszystkiego
<Drathir> przy takiej maksymalnej lepiej żeby z boku powietrze zapewne szło niż pod autem... Hrhr
<jacekowski> ze majac nieco ponad 100km/h
<EsmD> Wie ktos moze czy majac baterie (3.7V) w telefonie (HTC Tytn) tak rozladowana ze nie da sie naladowac przez USB, mozna by ja "kopnac" ladowarka 5V i ruszy?
<jacekowski> jest na tyle pchane do zmieni
<jacekowski> ze moglo by jechac do gory nogami
<jacekowski> EsmD: nie
<jacekowski> EsmD: podlacz ladowarke USB i czekaj
<jacekowski> EsmD: to ma awaryjne ladowanie
<jacekowski> EsmD: powinno miec
<Drathir> EsmD: podłącz i nie ruszaj potrzebuje czasu czasem...
<jacekowski> ale to potrwa
<jacekowski> bo to jest sprzetowe bardzo malym pradem
<m477> chyba prad jest parametrem a nie napiecie przy ladowaniu baterii
<jacekowski> zalezy od baterii
<m477> C/10
<jacekowski> samochodowe, napiecie
<EsmD> hm, na urzadzeniu pisze 5V 1Ah czy jakos tak, to znaczy zeby podlaczac ladowarki tylko 5V?
<jacekowski> m477: nie do konca
<jacekowski> EsmD: zalezy
<m477> taka uniwersalna wartosc
<jacekowski> m477: tylko dla NiMh
<m477> no ta
<EsmD> Mi chodzi o telefon
<jacekowski> m477: LiPo sie zupelnie inaczej laduje
<jacekowski> EsmD: masz ladowarke USB?
<EsmD> nie, tylko kabel
<EsmD> do komputera podpinam..
<m477> tak tez sie laduje ~~
<EsmD> mam w sumie jakas ladowarke dziwna, ale nie wiem czy laduje
<jacekowski> to jestes w dupie
<jacekowski> m477: nie w awaryjnym trybie
<m477> awaryjnym trybie czego
<tajwanuser> hi
<jacekowski> ladowania
<EsmD> Btw, alcatela mozna ladowac tylko przez jego ladowarke, czy sie zabezpieczyl jak motorola?
<m477> tzn?
<jacekowski> m477: jak jest bateria rozladowana tak bardzo ze telefon nie moze wystartowac
<jacekowski> m477: to telefon jest zrobiony sprzetowo tak ze bedzie ladowal bardzo malym pradem
<jacekowski> m477: jak wykryje ladowarke
<EsmD> Ale USB kabel ma napiecie 5V jak podlaczam do kompa
<jacekowski> m477: i wystartuje dopiero jak napiecie osiagnie wartosc taka zeby zasilic telefon
<EsmD> tak samo ladowarka
<m477> no to czyli sie da
<jacekowski> EsmD: a co z pinami D+ i D-
<Wizzir> dlaczego wy piszecie bez polskich znaczków?
<Wizzir> okropnie się to czyta :/
<m477> pf
<jacekowski> EsmD: bo ladowarka ma je zwarte
<EsmD> to daj sobie ignora na nas
<jacekowski> EsmD: komputer, watpie
<Wizzir> EsmD: ja was po prostu wyrzucę ;)
<EsmD> Chodz o kabel?
<Wizzir> spójrz w topic
<EsmD> bo mam tak ladowarke, do ktorej sie podpina kabel USB i niby laduje
<EsmD>  szanuj polski język
<EsmD> o to ci chodzi?
<jacekowski> EsmD: no takie cos
<Wizzir> mhm
<jacekowski> EsmD: podlacz to i poczekaj kilka godzin
<EsmD> jacekowski: to pod to podpiac, nie pod komputer?
<Wizzir> a zamiast ą to błąd ortograficzny
<EsmD> Wizzir: wiesz co to jest szanowanie polskiego jezyka?
<m477> ostatnio tu byl taki jeden co twierdzi ze kabel usb mu sie nagrzewa
<EsmD> to nei jest blad ortograficzny
<Wizzir> EsmD: wiem
<jacekowski> EsmD: tak
<Wizzir> EsmD: jest
<EsmD> dzieki za info, jacekowski `
<jacekowski> m477: mi sie nagrzewal
<Wizzir> tak jak u zamiast ó
<Wizzir> też zamienione różne literki
<jacekowski> m477: ale uzywalem go do zasilania pewnego urzadzenia
<Wizzir> nawet gorzej, bo to inne dźwięki są
<jacekowski> ja nawet nie mam polskiej klawiatury
<m477> jacekowski: ja laduje telefon z kabla usb i nigdy nie dalo rady wyczuc żeby się nagrzewał
<tajwanuser> znam fora internetowe, gdzie dostalbys bana za nieuzywanie krzaczkow;p
<jacekowski> m477: no bo to masz pojedyncze ampery
<jacekowski> m477: ja mialem cos kolo 15A
<m477> 15A z portu usb? ^_^
<Wizzir> jacekowski: a jaką masz, ruską?
<jacekowski> Wizzir: angielska
<EsmD> tego jeszcze nie bylo - kick za nieuzywanie ogonkow na ircu
<jacekowski> m477: nie
<jacekowski> m477: 15A z zasilacza
<m477> no wlasnie
<jacekowski> m477: a kabelek USB byl pod reka
<jacekowski> m477: to uzylem
<Wizzir> jacekowski: na angielskiej pisałem przez jakieś 3 lata i dawałem radę
<jacekowski> óíáó
<jacekowski> tak wyglada zolwiatko
<m477> no to podnad programowa eksploatacja
<Wizzir> ale jak się nawet nie chce dodać kxkb do panelu..
<Wizzir> m477: ponadprogramowa
<jacekowski> Wizzir: ale pl programisty ma znaczki w innych miejscach
<m477> ano
<Wizzir> m477: gówno się znasz ;)
<Wizzir> jacekowski: wiem, na początku ciężko
<jacekowski> Wizzir: poza tym, skoncz temat bo wylecisz
<m477> Wizzir: na czym?
<Wizzir> a niby dlaczego mam skończyć?
<Wizzir> to istotna kwestia organizacyjna
<jacekowski> nie
<Wizzir> właśnie że tak
<jacekowski> ehhh
<Wizzir> jeśli ja jestem w stanie pisać na polskiej klawiaturze cyrylicą, to nie uznaję "bo mam inną klawiaturę"
<jacekowski> kwpolski juz mial rozmowe z sylwestrem
<m477> a co to za wyznacznik?
<Wizzir> m477: subiektywny :)
<mati75> Wizzir: na tej z cyrylicą się da
<Drathir> m477: jest możliwe że kabel usb się nagrzewa moim zdaniem...
<mati75> ale odwrotnie zapomnij
<m477> Wizzir: czyli g***o wart :)
<Wizzir> m477: zazwyczaj
<Wizzir> ale to był argumentum ad auditorem
<jacekowski> szanuj polski jezyk
<jacekowski> i nie uzywaj laciny na kanale
<m477> Drathir: jak podlaczysz go do gniazdka
<EsmD> Nie bede tracil czasu na pisanie zdan z polskimi znakami, a jak mi sie alt nie wcisnie to "ojejku, blad ortograficzny"  To tylko irc, z polskimi znakami sie pisze wszedzie tylko nie elektronicznie
<m477> ;d
<Wizzir> czwkałem, aż ktoś napisze ;)
<Wizzir> EsmD: a na shift masz czas?
<EsmD> Wizzir: po co?
<Wizzir> a jak " napisałeś?
<EsmD> Na serio kogos to obchodzi czy na ircu piszez shiftem, czy z ogonkami?
<Wizzir> dobra, skończmy
<Wizzir> mnie obchodzi
<Wizzir> bo się ciężko czyta
<m477> ;/
<Wizzir> :]
<m477> :-/
<EsmD> to wyjdz z irca, idz tam gdzie zawsze piszza zdania z duzej litery, z ogonkami, i najlepiej czcionka ci odpowiadajaca (jesli nie da sie zmienic)
<Wizzir> :o/
<EsmD> boze, co za ludzie...
<EsmD> zeby jeszcze trollowac umieli
<m477> ;]
<EsmD> to by bylo ciekawiej
<Wizzir> wy sobie radzicie świetnie
<m477> jakie wymagania...
<Wizzir> ja napisałem dwa zdania, a wy mnie zaatakowaliście
<Wizzir> :D
<Wizzir> dobra, mniejsza
<m477> a jakbyś napisał 10 to co?
<Wizzir> a nic
<EsmD> zaatakowalismy? :P
<Drathir> m477: nie wystarczy zbyt duże obciążenie bądź wadliwy kabel lub urządzenie moim zdaniem...
<EsmD> ZACAPSLOCKUJEMY CIE, NA SMIERC!
<jacekowski> zostawcie
<jacekowski> poddal sie
<jacekowski> nie kopie sie lezacego
<m477> jak nie
<Wizzir> eh, przynajmniej jeden umie
<m477> trzeba dobić!
<EsmD> Jesli lezacy nie ma racji a sie stawial, czasem nalezy go dobic
<EsmD> m477: myslimy tak samo ;]
<Wizzir> zależy co nazywasz racją
<m477> Drathir: co to znaczy wadliwy kabel, bo nie rozumiem?
<Wizzir> definicja błędu ortograficznego mówi jasno czym on jest
<m477> racja jest subiektywna
<Wizzir> ty proponujesz, że "na ircu nie, bo nie"
<EsmD> twoje zdanie jest akurat twoim gustem, nie ma racji bytu, nie ma powodu dla ktorego wszyscy mieliby sie dostosowac do ciebie
<Drathir> m477: nie ma dobijania, podaj rękę na zgodę...
<sysek> ej znawcy c++
<m477> Drathir: nie podpisałem konwencji genewskiej
<EsmD> Wizzir: elektroniczne zrodla rzadza sie swoimi prawami, bo tak jest po prostu wygodniej
<Wizzir> sysek: gdzie ty pytasz?
<sysek> musze napisac petle for tak, zeby mi zapelnilo tablice takim przedzialem jaki podalem
<Wizzir> привет, sysek
<sysek> :o
<m477> sysek: no i w czym problem
<Wizzir> przedziałem?
<Wizzir> w sensie wyliczać?
<m477> wat
<sysek> m477: bo nie wiem jak skonstruowac to
<sysek> priwiet Wizzir
<m477> a jaki przedzial
<sysek> np 1 do 10
<m477> Wizzir: na tym kanale się zdaje mówi po polsku, a nie ruskiemu
<Wizzir> vector<int> fill(int from, int to) { vector<int> v;for (int i=a;i<=b;i++) { v.append(i) }} return v; }
<Drathir> m477: ją np w nokii mam tak że zwykle ładowarki po jakimś czasie jak jest końcówka tuż ponad nią zaczynają się topic i takie zielone coś wycieka, więc z kablami usb może być podobnie wystarczy, że kable się gdzieś przerwą z osłoną czy załamane zostaną i będą działać z przerwami co powinno powodować jego nagrzewanie...
<m477> sysek: for(int i=1;i<=10;i++)t[i-1]=i; cos ala to?
<m477> Wizzir: armata na wrubla
<nn52> Cześć!
<Wizzir> nn52: cześć
<Wizzir> m477: nie napisał po co mu to
<Wizzir> stosowanie stl oszczędza za to wynajdywanie koła na nowo :/
<m477> ;/
<Drathir> w netykiecie chyba też coś o tym niestety jest... Fakt ładniej się czyta, ale nie wszyscy mogą mieć polskie klawiatury czy systemy...
<Wizzir> Drathir: jedyny polski system, jaki znam, to Aurox, czy jakoś tak :>
<EsmD> a PLD?
<Wizzir> chciaż może jeszcze PLD
<sysek> m477: poradzilem sobie :*
<m477> jak kabel nie łączy to jak może to powodować nagrzewanie?
<Wizzir> sysek: a mi?
<m477> sysek: :*
<jacekowski> m477: a wrobel zle napisales
<sysek> Wizzir: :*
<EsmD> m477: chyba jak ci stykna sie przewody.. czy cos
<jacekowski> m477: wysoka opornosc zlacza bedzie powodowac nagrzewanie w tym miejscu
<jacekowski> m477: ale przy pradach jakie sa w USB bedzie to ledwo wyczuwalne
<sysek> chociaz
<Wizzir> sysek: pokaż jak to napisałeś
<sysek> mam bledy
<m477> jacekowski: głupie google nie poprawia
<EsmD> Ale kabel, sam kabel (od ladowarki naprzyklad) za malo pradu przechodzi przez niego zeby sie nagrzewal, chyba zeby zasilac tym kablem np. czajnik elektryczny... to wtedy sie moze ngrzac
<sysek> http://wklej.org/id/629297/
<Drathir> Wizzir: ups... poprawka z polskim pakietem językowym i z polska klawiatura pod systemem...
<Wizzir> sysek: za system(PAUSE) powinni wieszać
<sysek> wiem
<sysek> ale lepsze to niz getch() chyba
<Drathir> m477: nie łącząc robi zwarcie w sensie jest nadłamany i trochę łączy trochę nie... Powinien się wtedy nagrzewac...
<sysek> no nie wiem
<sysek> zrobie przedzial 1 do 4
<m477> 'nie łącząc robi zwarcie' lol'd
<sysek> to mi po 4 wyswietla kosmos
<sysek> wiec chyba zle mam
<Wizzir> sysek: w drugiej pętli < zamiast <=
<sysek> aaa
<sysek> no tak
<sysek> ;)
<Wizzir> poza tym robisz przedział od 1 do b
<sysek> spasiba balszoj
<Wizzir> a nie od a do b
<sysek> fcuk
<sysek> no tak
<Wizzir> пожалуйста
<Wizzir> pomijając prompty i inne sprawdzenia
<Wizzir> :>
<EsmD> Drathir: jesli by sie nagrzewal, to temperatury nie wyczuwalne przez czlowieka
<Drathir> jacekowski: ewentualnie jeśli złącze płyty głównej wytwarza tak dużą temperaturę, żeby nagrzać kabel, ale to mało realne...
<sysek> to zamiast i mam wstawic a ?
<Wizzir> sysek: *plask*
<Wizzir> zamiast 1
<Drathir> EsmD: radzę nie dotykać tego kabla jeśli chciałbyś puścić takie napięcie... Może się to bardzo źle skończyć...
<m477> jakie złącze
<sysek> for(int i = a; i <= b; i++) ? :>
<EsmD> Drathir: chodzi o czajnik elektryczny?:P
<Wizzir> ta, i jeszcze potem w indeksie tablicy -a
<EsmD> TO jedynie wtedy moze sie nagrzac tak zeby czlowiek poczul
<m477> Drathir: puszcza się prąd, napięcie się przykłada...
<Drathir> m477: indukcja elektro-magnetyczna czy jakieś takie tam hrhr
<m477> WAT?
<lisu> WHaT?
<m477> lisu: o/
<lisu> o/
<Drathir> m477: żartuje sobie teraz...
<m477> mam taką nadzieję
<EsmD> jacekowski: Jesli bateria jest 2x wiekszej pojemnosci niz  przecietna, trzeba czekac dluzej? Slyszalem tez terorie ze bateria moze miec za niskie napiecie zeby sie ladowala i trzeba ja wasnie "kopnac"
<Wizzir> sysek: dostałeś już 3?
<sysek> tzn ?
<m477> EsmD: a  co to znaczy niż przeciętna? ...
<Wizzir> no bo to praca domowa, nieprawdaż?
<Drathir> EsmD: tak o czajnik...
<sysek> Wizzir: cwiczenia z programowania
<jacekowski> EsmD: nie
<lisu> EsmD: baterie mają to do tego, ze jak spadnie im napięcie poniżej progowego, to już nawet kopnięcie nic nie da i trzeba wymienic.
<jacekowski> EsmD: jak ma za niskie to wchodzi w awaryjne ladowanie
<m477> sysek: w ispocie? :>
<EsmD> m477: przecietna czyli np. 1400mAh
<sysek> m477: nie ;) do pracy ide jutro
<Wizzir> sysek: tak myślałem, używanie tablic nie jest normalne :>
<jacekowski> EsmD: chyba ze spadlo bardzo bardzo nisko, wtedy niewiele pomoze
<jacekowski> EsmD: ale to raczej mala szansa zeby sie stalo
<sysek> Wizzir: no ale teraz jak zmodyfikowac druga petle zeby mi wyswietlalo ?
<Drathir> m477: nie zaprzeczam, bo Ty napewno z fizyki jesteś o wiele lepszy...
<Wizzir> sysek: do ispotu sobie weź żelazne majty
<Wizzir> sysek: nie trzeba
<EsmD> Ja ten telefon mam od znajomego ktory dlugo jej nie ladowal, z pol roku moze
<m477> Drathir: tak
<Wizzir> myśl trochę, bo będziesz do końca życia jabłka sprzedawał
<jacekowski> EsmD: to bateria moze by bezuzyteczna
<lisu> Wizzir: i to nadgryzione, znaczy, ze juz ktoś je "dziubnął" x]
<sysek> Wizzir: no tak. przeciez wyswietlam indeksy
<Drathir> EsmD: jak kopniesz baterie spalisz elektronikę w niej zawarta...
<EsmD> Ja raz kopnalem tak stara baterie do starej baterii Sony
<m477> elektronike w baterii?
<EsmD> *starego telfonu Sony
<EsmD> i zadziaallo... no coz, zobaczymy
<lisu> ile ta w/w bateria ma napięcia znamionowego?
<Drathir> m477: tak nowe baterie mają w sobie elektronikę...
<EsmD> m477: czasami baterie maja jakies smieszne plytki drukowane, pewnie o to chodzi
<m477> nie znam
<EsmD> lisu: 3.7V, ladowarka chce ja kopnac co ma 5V
<BlessJah> Drathir: mówimy o paluszkach?
<EsmD> Ale teraz laduje "normalnie", zobaczymy co bedzie za pare godzin
<m477> BlessJah: nie, o rączkach
<Drathir> EsmD: mniej więcej z tego co pamiętam swoimi słowami odpowiada ona za kontrolowanie ladowania baterii...
<EsmD> o bateriach do telefonu
<lisu> EsmD: bezproblemowo, tylko weź 5V DC, - nic sie nie powinno stać
<Drathir> BlessJah: nie, telefoniczne...
<jacekowski> jezu
<Wizzir> sysek: tera ci działa?
<m477> EsmD: bedzie większy prad plynac i sie bardziej niszczyc pewnie
<jacekowski> co za debile
<lisu> EsmD: ogranicznik prądowy na 1A i śmiało podłączaj
<jacekowski> EsmD: ZOSTAW TO PODLACZONE
<jacekowski> EsmD: i poczekaj kilka godzin
<BlessJah> juz zwatpilem, po kiego by elektronike pakowali w paluszki
<jacekowski> nie baw sie z LiPo bateriami
<jacekowski> bo skonczysz bez palcow
<BlessJah> co prawda duracell costam z wskaznikiem naladowania
<lisu> jacekowski: on ma li pol ?
<m477> ;d
<jacekowski> ta
<sysek> Wizzir: chyba tak, teraz mysle jak zsumowac wszystkie indeksy :)
<Wizzir> zsumować?
<EsmD> tak, mam li-pol, i do tego 2x wieksza niz normalna, 3000 mAh
<lisu> EsmD: nie ma znaczenia, tylko dłużej trzeba ładować
<sysek> Wizzir: tak
<m477> :D
<Wizzir> znaczy jak indeksy?
<BlessJah> sysek: jaki jezyk?
<m477> tablicy poewnie
<jacekowski> EsmD: jakie napiecie ta bateria ma obecnie
<sysek> c++ :)
<Wizzir> al ni rozumiem czemu to ma służyć
<sysek> 2.napisać program na wyznaczanie sumy liczb naturalnych z przedziału  < a,b>;
<Wizzir> uh, znów nakruszyłem na klawiaturę
<lisu> EsmD: przykład: bateria AA 1.2V 2100mAh - prąd ładowania 420mA, czas ładowania - 7h - Ni-MH
<EsmD> jacekowski: nie mam pojecia, nie mam miernik,a nic w tym domu nie ma -.-
<Drathir> BlessJah: co do paluszków dziwi mnie dlaczego energizer przywrócił swoje paski sprawdzania pojemności...
<jacekowski> sysek: to przypomnij sobie matematyke
<jacekowski> sysek: kolo gimnazjum
<EsmD> wedlug nakleljki 3.7V
<jacekowski> sysek: dodawanie ciagow
<lisu> EsmD: dla takiej samej baterii, tylko 2500mAh czas ładowania 8,5 h
<Wizzir> sysek: i do tego ci tablica potrzebna?
<m477> :D
<m477> ide spać
<jacekowski> sysek: ktora klasa ty jestes?
<BlessJah> sysek: for (int i=a; i<=b; i++) suma+=i;
<Drathir> EsmD: a ta dwa razy większa to przeważnie tylko na papierku niestety bywa...
<BlessJah> sysek: mozesz int i=a wywalic, a przed petla pamietaj o int suma=0;
<sysek> Wizzir: no tak koles chce ;)
<EsmD> Drathir: ona jest 2x ciezsza i wieksza, wedlug mojego kolegi o wieel dluzej trzymala niz zwykla
<jacekowski> nie
<sysek> jacekowski: panie, ja studiuje
<jacekowski> co za idioci
<jacekowski> no to powinienes to pamietac
<m477> jacekowski: :D
<EsmD> do niej byla sprzedawana klapka od tylu telefonu specjalna zeby ja "pomiescic"
<julek> :)
<sysek> jacekowski: powinienem
<m477> sysek: który rok?
<jacekowski> a jak nei pamietasz
<Drathir> EsmD: i to się mieści pod obudowę?
<Wizzir> pewnie pierwszy
<jacekowski> to powinienes umiec znalezc
<sysek> pierwszy
<sysek> jacekowski: znalazlem, spokojnie :)
<julek> znam takich chemikow co na 4 roku nie wiedza co to pH;)
<m477> :*
<Wizzir> spuszczali cię już w kibelku? :>
<m477> :D:D:D:D:D
<BlessJah> pierwszy semestr podstaw programowania to jest
<sysek> Wizzir: ;P
<Wizzir> znaczy na studiach to trochę inaczej wygląda
<Wizzir> oni ci leją wódę, piwo, wódę, wino
<Drathir> EsmD: a że cięższa to mogą coś włożyć, żeby obciążyć...
<BlessJah> nie ktory rok, moze miec to i na ostatnim roku, ale przedmiot dopiero wprowadzony
<Wizzir> i sam lecisz się spuszczać w końcu
<m477> PIWO, WÓDA, POLIBUDA
<jacekowski> BlessJah: a ty tez to powinienes wiedziec
<EsmD> Drathir: <EsmD> do niej byla sprzedawana klapka od tylu telefonu specjalna zeby ja "pomiescic"
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ja to wiem przeciez
<jacekowski> no to czemu mu petle podales
<EsmD> znaczy nei sprzedawana, tylko razem w zestawie
<Wizzir> jacekowski: :D
<jacekowski> jak jest wzor na sume ciagu
<Wizzir> a nie myli ci się z sumą szeregu?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: chodzi ci o matematyczne podejscie?
<jacekowski> tak
<BlessJah> (a+b/2) * (a-b)
<m477> hahaah
<Drathir> EsmD: a to spoko chyba, że tak...
<BlessJah> do tego warunek ze a>b
<BlessJah> jacekowski: zalozylem, ze jak ma byc program, to ma byc tez petla
<m477> nie tlumacz sie
<jacekowski> w programowaniu chodzi zawsze o najprostsze najwydajniejsze rozwiazanie
<Wizzir> jacekowski++
<BlessJah> w podstawach programowania chodzi o opanowanie podstaw
<jacekowski> podstawa jest wydajnosc
<m477> suma+=i; jest mega nie wydajną operacją
<Wizzir> jacekowski++
<Wizzir> m477: z byka spadłeś?
<jacekowski> m477: ale suma+=i; zrobione milion razy juz nie jest
<m477> no jak nie, jak za każdym tworzysz nowy obiekt
<BlessJah> jak uzyskac wydajnosc nie znajac roznicy miedzy while a do..while?
<Wizzir> co prawda w komercyjnym programowaniu nieczęsto się sumuje ciągi
<m477> Wizzir: a kto mowi o komercyjnym programowaniu...
<m477> jesu
<Wizzir> to po co się uczycie programować?
<BlessJah> m477: na jakim kierunku i ktorym roku jestes?
<m477> technologia spożycia
<BlessJah> Wizzir: informatyka to tez sieci i pare innych rzeczy
<BlessJah> Wizzir: programowania ucza tez na teleinformatyce, elektronice i telekomunikacji
<Drathir> m477: spożycia % ?
<m477> Drathir: no ba ;]
<Drathir> m477: żartuje oczywiście...
<Drathir> BlessJah: jak dla mnie sieci są o wiele bardziej ciekawsze, ale szacunek dla programistów wielki... Tym bardziej, że to czarna magia dla mnie...
<BlessJah> jacekowski: powiedz mi, w jakim stopniu rysowanie choinki uczy nas efektywnego wykorzystania zasobow?
<BlessJah> choinka jest chyba sztandarowym zadaniem z petli
<Drathir> BlessJah: podstawy programowania to chyba i niestety  wszędzie będą...
<BlessJah> Drathir: o dziwo kierunki zwiazane z informatyka sa duzo dalej z programem niz sama informatyka
<Wizzir> szkoda, że równocześnie z tym nie idą podstawy wzorców projektowych :S
<BlessJah> Wizzir: nie mialem tego, ale jesli to jest to, co mysle, to nie mialoby sensu takie polaczenie
<BlessJah> Wizzir: pierwszy semestr PP to poziom zerowy, petle, arytmetyka, I/O, podstawowe typy, wskazniki
<BlessJah> imo to jest dobre, bo trafiaja tu ludzie po liceach, technikach albo oblaniu pierwszego roku :>
<EsmD> w kazdym jezyku trzeba umec matematyke, nawet php/pythonie?
<BlessJah> EsmD: mowimy o podstawowej, gimnazjalnej matematyce, czy matematyce wyzszej?
<BlessJah> czy arytmetyce o ktorej wspomnialem?
<EsmD> o kazdej, czylio podstawowej tez
<BlessJah> jak masz problem z dodawaniem, to na programiste sie nie nadajesz
<EsmD> idac na logike, naginajac html/php zeby wieswietlalo ci strone tak a nie inaczej nie powinna byc potrzebna
<Wizzir> BlessJah: nie umiem zapamiętać liczb nawet trzycyfrowych, nie mam pamięci do liczb: dat, cen..
<Wizzir> a programistą jestem dobrym
<EsmD> co ma zapamietyqwanie do obliczen?
<Wizzir> bardziej się przydaje intelekt, logiczne myślenie, pomysłowość i solidne podstawy teoretyczne: wzorce projektowe, struktury danych i algorytmy
<BlessJah> bbl
<Wizzir> EsmD: wzory trza pamiętać ;P
<qermit> o/
<EsmD> O ile z podstawa matematyczna nie mam problemow, z dzieleniem/mnozeniem itp tak z obliczaniem jakichs liczb na trojkatach, pentagramach i kto wie czym jeszcze mam problemy, mnie uczono ze 2+2=4 i nie moge sobie innej wiedzy przyswoic
<badzo> Czesc
<vjarek> czesc
<EsmD> witamy cie badzo
<badzo> mam pytanie:)
<badzo> http://forum.dug.net.pl/viewtopic.php?pid=183700#p183700 jak takie coś skompilowac?
<badzo> piszą chłopaki na forum ze na ubuntu na jądrze 3.0 idzie dobrze
<badzo> a mi błedy wyrzuca o braku jakichs plikow
<morfeusz888> cześć
<julek> no to moze wgrac te pliki?
<julek> jakies dvb-usv-dev, czy cos?
<badzo> wyrzuca mi:
<badzo> WARNING: could not find /home/bartek/overmax/IT9135_SRC/.Afatech_AF9007.o.cmd for /home/bartek/overmax/IT9135_SRC/Afatech_AF9007.o
<Drathir> EsmD: obliczyć coś jeśli zna się wzór jest znacznie łatwiej...
<Drathir> badzo: spróbuj pobrać jeszcze raz archiwum...
<Drathir> to raczej nie systemowe pliki tylko tego programiku...
<badzo> chyba tak powinno byc w sumie
<badzo> bo jak wykonalem make install to poszlo cos^^
<julek> jesli chodzi o pisanie wydajnych aplikacji, to szkolne wzory sie nie sprawdzaja;)
<julek> czasem trzeba cos zrobic "inna droga"
<BlessJah> EsmD: pitagorasa nie znasz???
<BlessJah> toc to podstawa, przy liczeniu np odleglosci w ukladach
<Drathir> badzo: jak jest błąd to nie bardzo budowanie powinno być przerwane przy błędzie...
<badzo> a blad to to samo co warning?
<badzo> pytam bo nie wiem:) w c jak kompiluje kod to z ostrzerzeniami sie skompiluje ale z bledami nie
<badzo> ale ja dopiero zaczynam:P
<czester> Nie
<czester> Z warningami może się zbudować
<czester> Jak jest błąd to się wyjebie.
<BlessJah> kompiluj bez -Wall :]
<Drathir> osobiście jak czegoś brakuje i czysto nie przejdzie wolałbym nie instalować, bo nie wiadomo jak się będzie zachowywać...
<Drathir> lvm ktoś pracuje z czymś takim o ile dobrze napisałem ?
 * qermit 
<jacekowski> drath_te1t: no ja
<jacekowski> -Wall ma pewne wady
<jacekowski> bo sa pewne konstrukcje na ktore gcc wywala warning
<jacekowski> ale moga byc bezpieczne
<Drathir> jacekowski: a takie rozwiązanie nadawałoby się do postawienia systemu pod maszyna wirtualna i bezpośrednio pod zwykła?
<Drathir> żeby nie jednocześnie, ale obie mogły korzystać i działać?
<jacekowski> nie bardzo
<BlessJah> wadą -Wall jest choćby -Wunused-wariable
<BlessJah> calkowicie bezpieczne
<BlessJah> ot, nieco wiecej pamieci niz trzeba
<Drathir> jacekowski: aj to szkoda... ,ale  i tak sobie o tych lvm poczytam...
<psesq> bry wszystkim
<Drathir> witam...
<BlessJah> oOo, ale fajna opcja
<Drathir> jaka?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jeśli na gcc cos z Kpedantic sie skompilowalo, skompiluje sie wszedzie?
<BlessJah> Drathir: -pedantic
<jacekowski> nie
<BlessJah> jak wiec sprawdzic, czy skompiluje sie wszedzie, przy zalozeniu, ze nie uncluduje libek niezgodnych?
<jacekowski> skompilowac wszedzie
<BlessJah> o tym nie pomyslalem :|
<BlessJah> jacekowski: co daje w takim razie pedantic?
<jacekowski> gowno
<BlessJah> ok
<Drathir> Ktoś się orientuje może czy jasność ekranu w laptopach jest kontrolowana sprzętowo czy programowo?
<Drathir> jasność ekranu lcd w sensie podświetlania matrycy...
<Drathir> jacekowski: a lvm z własnego doświadczenia są bardzo awaryjne?
<qermit> że co?
<qermit> Drathir: LVM awaryjne?
<Drathir> qermit: spokojnie nie bij mocno... Jestem ciekaw czy używając ich na codzień występują z nimi jakieś problemy...
<qermit> Drathir: powiem tobie przykład z życia. Znajomy zajechał pierwsze 4GB macierzy dyskowej jakimś syfem. LVMa bez problemu dało się odtworzyć
<qermit> co prawda na początku była jakaś stara partycja nieużywana dzięki której nie poleciały żadne ważne dane
<Drathir> qermit: on,no czyli nie jest tak źle...
<Drathir> spróbuje się tym pobawić w maszynie wirtualnej... A co do prędkości czuć duży spadek?
<qermit> nie
<qermit> chyba że są robione kopie przyrostowe
<qermit> czy jak to sie zwie
<sysek> nareszcie w domu
<Drathir> qermit: rozumiem...
<Drathir> qermit: popraw mnie jeśli się mylę, ale czy dzięki lvm nie można mieć raida z dwoma systemami np linuxem i win zgrozą?
<sysek> Wizard: jest ?
<Drathir> Wizzir niedawno wyszedł...
<sysek> no wlasnie zauwazylem
<jacekowski> Drathir: lvm nie ma tu nic w tej sprawie do gadania
<Drathir> jacekowski: ale jeśli nie ma raida sprzętowego to tylko jeden system da radę?
<shpaq> raidu
<qermit> Drathir: he?
<Drathir> dziękuję, poprawka raidu.
<qermit> Drathir: a co ma piernik do wiatraka?
<shpaq> ale i tak nie rozumiem
<qermit> Drathir: jeżeli masz raid sprzętowy to wszystkie dyski widać jako jeden
<qermit> wiec ci to zwisa czy masz raid sprzętowy czy jeden dysk
<Drathir> qermit: czytałem jakiś czas temu, że windows i linux da dyskach w raid-zie się gryza...
<Drathir> *na
<qermit> ale podaj mi chociaż jeden powód
<sysek> bleee
<sysek> ktos tu ma mac os x?
<qermit> Wizard pewnie
<qermit> albo czester
<sysek> Wizard: chyba nie
<sysek> predzej czester
<Drathir> qermit: no właśnie ja nie wiedziałem dlaczego, bo przecież każda płyta ma swój kontroler i to on zarządza raid-em więc systemy nie mają chyba za bardzo do tego dostępu i dla nich bez różnicy...
<qermit> Drathir: jeżeli masz na myśli
<qermit> Drathir: jeżeli masz na myśli "tani raid w płycie głownej od PC" to powiem tobie że to nie jest macierz raid
<shpaq> i w sumie ma z nią niewiele wspólnego
<Drathir> qermit: chwyt marketingowy?
<shpaq> tak
<qermit> niby są tam jakieś operacje które wspomagają, ale to jest pic na wodę
<Drathir> a myślałem, że tylko ludzi robią na grafikach, że 1gb ddr3 jest droższy od 512 ddr5... Przy czym ta pierwsza ma znacznie mniejsza wydajność od drugiej... A ludzie kupują oczywiście pierwsza...
<Drathir> qermit: czyli to się chyba nawet nie opłaca bawić z tym wbudowanym w płytę... W dodatku z tego co pamiętam to jeszcze chyba dodatkowo procka obciąża...
<jacekowski> Drathir: to jest softwarowy raid
<jacekowski> Drathir: ale dziala bez problemu jak chcesz uzyc
<jacekowski> w sumie sprzetowe raidy to jest dokladnie to samo
<jacekowski> tylko ze masz dedykowany procesor do obslugi raidu
<qermit> właściwie to dedykowany komputer
<Drathir> jacekowski: jedyne co mi przychodzi na pomysł zastosowania to wykorzystać to do backupu w razie awarii dysku...
<jacekowski> ale tak na prawde taniej zainwestowac w lepszy procesor
<jacekowski> niz kontroler raid
<jacekowski> teraz
<jacekowski> kiedys to sie oplacalo
<jacekowski> teraz w sumie juz nie bardzo
<Drathir> jacekowski: a te z wyższej półki kontrolery sas ? O ile dobrze pamiętam to podobno oprócz własnego procka mają jeszcze jakieś dodatki chyba ?
<Drathir> w serwerach raczej to się opłacać już będzie prawda?
<jacekowski> no wlasnie nie
<jacekowski> to ostatecznie jest to ze za dodatkowe 1-2kpln masz sprzetowy kontroler ktory dostarcza od razu gotowe dane
<jacekowski> tylko ze jak dolozysz 1-2kpln do procesora to bedziesz mial to szybciej i lepiej
<Drathir> o kurczaki to się pozmieniało trochę...
<EsmD> jacekowski: nadal nic... Moze ja trzymac przez cala noc? To w koncu 2x pojemniejsza bateria, moze potrzebuje czasu zeby sie doladowac tak zeby sie ladowalo normalnie... Btw ten HTC Tytn jest stary
<drath_test> Przekliniak: utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<drath_test> Przekliniak: utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Drathir> EsmD: cierpliwości... Jakie ma natężenie usb?
<EsmD> no takie jakie normalne ;P
<Szatan> Drathir: 0,5A normalne a 1A to jest maxymalne natężenie
<EsmD> na ladowarce pisze 500mA
<EsmD> to jest secondary chyba
<Drathir> czyli musisz poczekać...
<Szatan> EsmD: to chyba masz tanią ładowarkę, ja mam która daje 1A i 5.1V
<EsmD> a nie w tej drugiej jest inaczej
<EsmD> 500mA i taki plus z minuesm 30mA
<EsmD> nie, ty masz ladowarke ktora laduje co innego
<Drathir> plus z minusem to chyba próg wahania...
<jacekowski> EsmD: to moze nie byc prawdziwa ladowarka usb
<EsmD> tzn, sugerujesz ze to nie powinno ladowac usb tylko cos innego?
<Drathir> EsmD: jeszcze jedno pytanko kabel oryginalny od tel?
<EsmD> ma gniazdo USB z jednej strony, logiczne ze to powinna byc uniwersalna ladowarka
<jacekowski> EsmD: nie, to moze byc iphonowa ladowarka
<EsmD> Drathir: nie
<jacekowski> EsmD: inaczej sygnalizuje ze to jest ladowarka
<EsmD> kolega mowil ze ladowal ten telefon podlaczajac do komputera, tym kablem co ja teraz mam
<Drathir> EsmD: czyli to może być wina kabla...
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> to jest wina ladowarki
<EsmD> jacekowski: to jest zwykle chnskie cos kiepskiej jakosci
<jacekowski> do iphone pewnie
<jacekowski> znajdz jakas normalna ladowarke usb
<EsmD> nie do iphone
<jacekowski> wyglada tak samo
<Drathir> tak ładowarki też w sumie może być wina...
<EsmD> jedna nomalna ladowarke usb mialem, ale do alcatela
<jacekowski> EsmD: one wygladaja tak samo
<EsmD> Z motoroli nie bedzie pasowala, tak?
<jacekowski> hmm
<jacekowski> jaka stara?
<EsmD> po prostu jest mini-USB
<Drathir> kabel może być taki sam ale piny inaczej poprowadzone...
<EsmD> model 5100
<jacekowski> Drathir: nie moze
<jacekowski> EsmD: to powinno byc ok
<EsmD> mi sie wydawalo ze ta ladowarka ma inaczej piny niz zwykle telefony
<Drathir> jacekowski: jeśli to jest chińskie to myślę że tam wszystko może być możliwe hrhr
<Drathir> najlepiej spróbuj od aparatu cyfrowego tam przynajmniej zabezpieczenie na kablu powinno być...
<jacekowski> co ty pier***
<jacekowski> jakie zabezpieczenie
<Drathir> jacekowski: canon ma coś w swoich kablach usb...
<jacekowski> nic nie ma
<Drathir> jacekowski: dla wyglądu wątpię żeby to dawali, więc zapewne to jakiś rodzaj zabezpieczenia...
<jacekowski> ferryty masz na mysli
<jacekowski> to jest po to zeby to bylo odporniejsze na EMF
<Drathir> jacekowski: spory gruby odcinek na kablu przeważnie z plastiku...
<jacekowski> to nie jest plastik
<jacekowski> tylko ferryt
<jacekowski> a plastik jest tylko na zewnatrz
<jacekowski> to jest po to zeby zapewnic odpornosc lepsza na EMF
<jacekowski> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Cable_end.JPG
<jacekowski> cos takiego
<Drathir> bardzo możliwe choć przypomina z zewnątrz plastik pozbierać nie pozbierałem, bo szkoda mi sprawnego kabla, a zepsutego nie mam...
<Drathir> tak coś podobnego do tego zapewne to samo...
<Drathir> to nie fajnie jeśli nawet takie lepsze kable nie mają żadnych zabezpieczeń... Osobie usb z płyty głównej padło i spaliło złącze ładowania w telefonie... Myślałem, że markowe kable mają jakieś zabezpieczenia...
<jacekowski> jakie
<jacekowski> jak ktos sie trzyma standardu usb to nic nie ma prawa pasc
<Drathir> telefon nokia e52
<jacekowski> i jak spalilo zlacze ladowania
<jacekowski> ogien?
<Drathir> po prostu na płycie głównej złącze usb się spaliło i przy okazji zacze telefonu uszkodziło...
<jacekowski> jak spalilo
<Drathir> nie układy elektroniczne spalone miało... Zwarcie może czy coś musiało pójść na telefon i złącze do wymiany...
<jacekowski> bo tam nie ma nci co by sie moglo palic
<jacekowski> ehhhh
<jacekowski> to serwis pewnie pierdoli
<jacekowski> a ludzie nie wiedza to co zrobia
<jacekowski> USB standard wymaga ze mozesz zewrzec wszystko w tym zlaczu i ma wytrzymac
<jacekowski> jak rowniez mozesz dostarczyc 12V na dowolne piny
<jacekowski> i ma wytrzymac
<Drathir> no tak mówił, że z serwisu w zwrotnym napisali, że zabezpieczenia były przepalone i musieli wymienić...
<jacekowski> to nie ze zabezpieczenia
<jacekowski> to ma wytrzymac
<jacekowski> i po odlaczeniu tych 12V czy tam zwarcia
<jacekowski> ma dalej dzialac
<Drathir> chyba że tylko tak tylko napisali, ale nie działało był trzask oraz swąd w złączu...
<tajwanuser> trzeba mi taki znaczek... cos podobnego do ">>"
<Drathir> trzask takie stuknięcie, pykniecie strzelenie słyszalne... Taki dziwny dźwięk...
<Drathir> jacekowski: ale jak urządzenia mają być odporne to teraz się już więcej nie będę dziwił na brak zabezpieczeń w kablach...
<jacekowski> w kablach sie nie da nic zabezpieczyc i tak
<Drathir> jacekowski: właśnie sprawdziłem potwierdzone ferryt...
<Drathir> ma właściwości magnetyczne...
<feniks> hej
<feniks> komu mogę zająć czas?
<feniks> kilka minut z uwaga
<Drathir> feniks: i jak tam namierzyłes?
<feniks> co da pamieci to zajmije mi najwiecej root
<feniks> chyba trzeba kupic nowego laptopa DELL
<feniks> bo ten jest za słaby
<Drathir> pamięci czy miejsca na dysku?
<feniks> pamieci
<feniks> i CPU
<feniks> najwiecej CPU
<Drathir> a procesu nazwę namierzyłes który Ci tak miesza...?
<feniks> poczekaj
<feniks> bo znowu ma 100% CPU
<feniks> i zwolnil
<czester> ^_^
<czester> Pewnie compiz ;-p
<Drathir> wtedy alt ctrl i f1 w tekstowej powinno być wygodniej
<feniks> usr/bin/python -to najwiecej
<Drathir> czyli jakaś aplikacja która z niego korzysta...
<feniks> usr/bin/X -to tez
<Drathir> eee...
<Drathir> co za X
<feniks> usr/bin/X :0 i cos tam dalej
<Drathir> chwilka trzeba poguglac hrhr
<feniks> nie umiem skopiowac z htop zeby ci pokazac linii
<feniks> Drathir ale nie to mnie martwi najbardziej
<feniks> martwi mnie to ...
<czester> otwórz konsolę i włącz "top"
<feniks> poczekaj musze zrestartowac bo nie da sie pracowac tak mocno sie zacina:(
<Drathir> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=938624
<Drathir> żeby openbox z X-ami się gryzł...
<Drathir> albo i w druga stronę...
<foreste> czesc
<Drathir> foreste: witaj...
<Drathir> ktoś korzysta może z xorg-edge czy jak im tam dokładnie?
<m477> nareszcie łikent
<Wilczek> O.o
<Wilczek> m477: Nie pomieszało ci się x3
<Wilczek> *?
<m477> nie
<nn52> jest odpowiednik .NET na Linux?
<Szatan> nn52: mono
<nn52> Szatan, a program podobny do Windowsowkiego VisualBasic? na Pingwina? :P Chce też program zrobić dla użydkowników Pingwinka, jak i Windowsa
<Wilczek> nn52: http://monodevelop.com/Download
<phob0s> exit
<m477> Panowie pijemy
<m477> smród mi cieknie po nodze
<EsmD> ? O.o
<termi> http://wstaw.org/h/157be260c4f/ panowie czy zdublowany obraz to moze byc wina kodeka?
<morfeusz888> cześć wszystkim
<m477> zaraz będzie piccuszka :)
<Oblawa> cześć czołem ludziska
<m477> o/
<vjarek> czesc
<feniks> Drathir jestes?
<feniks> Czy ktos ma czas?
<feniks> ale tak na powaznie
<feniks> bo od dwoch dni sie niepokoje i nie wiem co poczac
<Ashiren> hmm?
<feniks> oj Ashiren nie widze entuzjazmu u ciebie
<Ashiren> a czymze sie nie pokoisz
<BlessJah> feniks: sie nie nie nie pokój
<BlessJah> chyba za dużo "nie"...
<qermit> termi: tp kest 3d SBS
<feniks> poswiecisz mi troche czasu?
<feniks> niepokoje sie bo wiem ze cos jest nie tak a nie wiem jak to poprawic
<BlessJah> feniks: chcesz nam o tym opowiedzieć?
<Ashiren> ale co, cos z linuxem czy boisz sie zycie :?
<feniks> o zycie nie
<feniks> z linuxem
<feniks> ?
<Ashiren> a wiec
<Ashiren> zadaj pytanie otwarcie, moze sie znajdzie ktos to umie
<feniks> skanowalem wczoraj narzedziem rkhunter
<feniks> i wyszlo mi cos takiego:
<feniks> http://wklej.org/id/629645/
<feniks> popatrz
<feniks> poza tym wszystko wporzadku
<feniks> ale nie wiem jak usunac problemy z tam zawarte
<BlessJah> pliki usun?
<BlessJah> passwd i group recznie mozesz spokojnie zanalizowac
<Ashiren> hardkorowcy nie przejmuja sie warningami
<BlessJah> binarki wyłuskaj z podpisanych paczek (sprawdź za pomocą livecd) i podmień
<feniks> a prosciej i jasniej, mozesz?
<sysek> zief
<sysek> nie da
<BlessJah> nie da się łatwiej
 * BlessJah jest ciekawy ile rootkitów już ma na dysku
<feniks> znaczy to pierwsze jak usune z kosza to problem rozwiazany bedzie?
<feniks> tak?
<BlessJah> to pierwsze nie jest w koszu
<feniks> nie, w programie pocztowym -tak?
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> bin od binary
<feniks> ? wiec?
<BlessJah> usr jest nazywany userlandem, ale nie wiem na ile jest to historycznie poprawne
<BlessJah> feniks: nie przejmuj sie
<BlessJah>     /usr/bin/rkhunter                                        [ Warning ]
<BlessJah> :]
<feniks> nie lubie jak mnie ostrzega przed niebezpieczenstwem
<BlessJah> a masz serwer czy cos, zeby sie obawiac atakow?
<feniks> /usr/bin/mail  -co konkretnie z tym zrobic?please help me:|
<feniks> nie mam serwera
<sysek> boze
<sysek> niech sie swiat skonczy
<morllow> Witam
<feniks> Blessjah - zacznijmy od pierwszego ostrzerzenia pomalu ,wiec?
<m477> sysek: słonko co się stało?
<Szatan> sysek: wystarczy wysadzić jakąś elektrownie jądrową i po problemie
<sysek> m477: no poczytaj to
<sysek> ja wysiadam
<BlessJah> feniks: to sugeruje, ze dwa pliki mogly zostac podmienione na rootkity
<m477> ale co ;o
<feniks> czyli co mam zrobic?
<sysek> ach nic
<m477> ;/
<sysek> jutro pierwszy dzien ide do iSpota
<BlessJah> feniks: odpal livecd i sprawdz sume md5 tych dwoch plikow, a potem porownaj z plikami wyłuskanymi z podpisanych paczek
<Szatan> sysek: zobaczymy czy wytrzymasz
<sysek> dam rade
<Szatan> sysek: powodzenia
<morllow> jak wyłączyć w  xubuntu żeby nie pamiętało co miałem włączone ostatnim razem włączonym komputerze
<sysek> to bylo moje marzenie tam pracowac :D
<feniks> oj zatrudne -nie rozumiem co to znaczy porownac md5
<feniks> :(
<feniks> przez to pale wiecej!
<BlessJah> feniks: jeśli nie wiesz co to znaczy, to nie musisz sie tym przejmowac, nie ma zadnego powowdu, dla ktorego ktos moglby ci rootkita podrzucac
<Lompi> cześć ludzie może mi pomożecie, bo ja nie mam pojęcia o co chodzi. Póki miałem Ubuntu 11.04 sterowniki nVidia chodziły bez problemu- a co za tym idzie również Unity 3d. Po zainstalowaniu Ubuntu 11.10 i sterowników nVidia cały czas komputer zawiesza sie na slash screen i nie mam pojęcia o co chodzi, może ktoś się z tym spotkał?
<feniks> Lompi wywal Ubuntu 11.10
<feniks> zmien na 11.04 i bedzie dobrze
<Lompi> faniks skąd taka rada? .. co złego jest w 11.10?
<feniks> <BlessJah> no dobra a druga linia?
<BlessJah> to samo
<feniks> <feniks>    /usr/bin/bsd-mailx                                       [ Warning ]
<feniks> tez sie tym nie przejmowac?
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> trzecia i czwarta sugerują, że ktoś dodał coś do pliku, w którym są konta
<feniks> no dobra a trzecia?
<BlessJah> i na pewno dodał, część programów wymaga do działania takiej edycji
<feniks> ktos cos to juz jest niepokojace
<sysek> aw shhit
<sysek> 4chan nie dziala
<feniks> wiec 3 i4 tez odpuscic?
<BlessJah> tak
<feniks> no dobrze
<BlessJah> podobnie jak i dwie ostatnie
<feniks> a 5 i 6?
<feniks> tez luz?
<LeniOO> Ludy, pytanko. Jak chcę zrobić live usb przez "dd", to muszę wcześniej formatować pena czy cuś? bo próbuję "dd if=live.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=8M" i kurde nie chce bootować
<feniks> helooo...BlessJah
<feniks> are you hear me?
<feniks> :)
<BlessJah> do you hear me
<feniks> sory
<BlessJah> 2228 < BlessJah> podobnie jak i dwie ostatnie
<feniks> do you..
<Oblawa> co tam misiaczki <3?
<m477> feniks: :D
<m477> poćwicz
<feniks> no dobrze ale nie przekonuje mnie to bo w moim mniemaniu sugeruje to "latwizne"
<m477> Oblawa: :*
<feniks> co mam pocwiczyc?
<Oblawa> m477: :3
<m477> angielski :F
<Oblawa> nie wiem nawet jak wyglądasz ale odwzajemniam buzi.
<m477> Oblawa: szarmancki, przystojny i w ogóle :-)
<feniks> no, rok temu wrocilem z irlandii po 5 latach i nie uzywam tego jezyka
<BlessJah> lol
<feniks> troche mi sie miesza
<Oblawa> m477: to tak jak ja!
<feniks> ale to tez emocje
<BlessJah> Oblawa: dzisiaj ankiete na temat koła naukowego kazali mi wypelnic
<m477>  ;d
<BlessJah> Oblawa: znalezc jakies pozytywy...
<Oblawa> BlessJah: a jakie koło naukowe?
<feniks> BlesJah
<feniks> moge jeszcze?
<BlessJah> Oblawa: chyba dla jaj, nikt nic z niego nie wyniesie
<feniks> nastepna sprawa
<BlessJah> w pozytywach w koncu napisalem, ze prowadzacy byl bardzo przystojny
<BlessJah> nic innego nie wymyslilem
<BlessJah> feniks: mów, nie pytaj o zgodę
<Oblawa> BlessJah: ale jakie koło :D?
<Oblawa> młody modelarz? :P
<feniks> http://www.pcflank.com/test.htm na tej stronie jest test
<BlessJah> Oblawa: C#
<Oblawa> hmm
<BlessJah> Oblawa: "Przepiszcie ten przykład z tablicy..." i tak dalej
<BlessJah> feniks: nie musisz sie przejmowac, linux to nie windows
<Oblawa> trzeba było napisać, że dzięki tym wspaniałym zajęciom poznałeś miłość swojego życia
<Oblawa> były tak nudne że nie poszedłem, siedziała w parku
<feniks> tak
<feniks> BlessJah popatrz na to z laski swojej
<feniks> http://wklej.org/id/629662/
<BlessJah> feniks++
<BlessJah> za laske
<m477>  pedał
<BlessJah> m477: BlessJah, miło mi
<Oblawa> ;_;
<Oblawa> przed chwilą mnie całowałeś m477
<m477> <fejspalm>
<BlessJah> Oblawa: on chce się ujawnić
<BlessJah> Oblawa: bądź tolerancyjny
<Oblawa> ;>
<Oblawa> a ja podcast niedługo uruchomię :3
<m477> co za tępak
<Oblawa> będziecie słuchać moje dziatki?
<BlessJah> lol, italc, vnc, ake tu tego
<BlessJah> feniks: jestes bezpieczny, przeskanowalem cie
<feniks> ?
<feniks> mozesz jasniej?
<feniks> skanowales mi porty?
<BlessJah> tak
<feniks> i jest dobrze?
<BlessJah> tak
<nn52> Ludki, w domumentacji apache, jest napisane że "LoadModule rewrite_module modules/mod_rewrite.so" trzeba odkomerntować w httpd.conf... ino że ten plik jest pusty.... -._-..., wie ktoś gdzie teraz sa te .so ?
<feniks> dzieki
<Damn3d> Znacie P.P. ? taki film stary
<Oblawa> nie Damn3d
<revel004> ja tez nie
<Damn3d> No ten o tym co z kosmosu przylecial
<Oblawa> Damn3d: to faktycznie
<Oblawa> a tego wiesz którego zabili na końcu?
<Damn3d> czekaj bo szukam tego plakatu od P.P.
<Damn3d> bo revel004 nie moze sobie przypomniec
<Damn3d> tego z ksiezycem
<EsmD> jacekowski: Ladowarka wogole sie nei grzeje... :/ Wyglada jakby nie ladowalo
<feniks> BlessJah polec mi najlepszy wg ciebie program do nadpisywania danych na partycjach zeby nie mozna bylo ich odzyskac
<BlessJah> dd
<feniks> dd tak sie nazywa?
<Damn3d> revel004 przypominasz juz sobie?
<Biszkopcik> znacie jakies tanie vps xen?
<Biszkopcik> zagraniczne
<BlessJah> feniks: tak, dd
<BlessJah> feniks: to ty od 2001 na ircu siedziałeś?
<feniks> to ja od 2001 na Ircu NIE siedzialem
<feniks> dd jak wpisuje w centrum oprogramowania to mi wyskakuje kilka i to nie zwiazanych raczej z kasowaniem
<BlessJah> feniks: jak na osobe ktora siedziala na ircu przed 2001 rokiem, zadajesz mase glupich pytan
<feniks> nie znam linuxa
<feniks> wiec dowiaduje sie o nim troche
<feniks> slyszalem ze ten kanal jest od porad
<feniks> o ircu sie nie pytam bo tu sie duzo nie zmienilo oprocz tego ze osoby sa bardziej zadufani w sobie jak bylo to przed 2001
<Drathir> re
<Oblawa> a ja siedzę na ircu od 2009 zaś od 2000 to ja w diablo 2 po modemie gram ;>
<feniks> o w koncu odpowiedni czlowiek sie pojawil
<feniks> Drathir z toba to warto popisac przynajmniej sie nie puszysz jak odpisujesz
<Drathir> feniks: ja się nie znam większość osób się tutaj zna... Ja jedynie myślami swoimi się dziele...
<feniks> Drathir czytalem to co mi podeslales i chyba problem sie rozwiazal -odinstalowalem ftyczke Flash
<feniks> no mi pomogles i to trafiles w 10
<Drathir> feniks: system 32 czy 64?
<feniks> 32
<feniks> wtyczke -sorry
<feniks> to (f) nie bylo przemyslane
<Drathir> feniks: firefox? Jeśli tak dodatek flashaid polecam...
<feniks> firefox
<feniks> wlasnieodinstalowalem flash -dodatek do firefoxa i pomoglo jzu CPU odpoczywa ale wlasnie czekalem na Ciebie zeby poradzis sie co dalej bo odinstalowalem ale moglbym sie zasugerowac tym co ten czarnuch napisal zeby zainstalowac ver 9 flasha ale wole poradzic sie Ciebie
<feniks> flashaid -dodatek do fire? myslisz ze to dobry wybor?
<feniks> czekam na odpis i juz lece to robic
<Drathir> feniks: w dodatki w firefoxie wejdz i wpisz flashaid zainstaluj ten dodatek
<feniks> ide, biegne
<feniks> z/w
<Drathir> automatycznie wykrywa aktualizacje do wersji beta flasha
<feniks> Drathir nie ma takiego dodatku:(
<Drathir> możesz ta systemowa instalować, ale osobiście jednak wolę beta zawsze wersję...
<termi> https://addons.mozilla.org/pl/firefox/addon/flash-aid/
<Drathir> jest jest ostatnio mi krzyczał o aktualizacje...
<Drathir> o widzisz masz wyżej linka
<feniks> zainstalowalem
<feniks> i co to pomoze
<feniks> ale ktora wybrac
<feniks> beta czy stabile
<feniks> stable czy beta?
<feniks> ?
<Drathir> beta
<feniks> pyta ktora wersje chce
<feniks> beta
<feniks> okey
<Drathir> będzie się pytać o hasło i pobierze
<feniks> no poszlo
<feniks> w terminalu
<feniks> i co ta wtyczka jest lepsza od flasha?
<feniks> od momentu jak odinstalowalem tamtego, CPU jest na 30% maksymalnie
<Drathir> feniks: to oficjalna od adobe
<feniks> no tak
<feniks> ale czy lepsza
<Drathir> 30 i tak sporo
<Drathir> tak najnowsza...
<feniks> 30 w porownaniu do 93% to dobrze
<Drathir> sprawdzisz ile Ci zabiera...
<feniks> no
<feniks> dziekuje
<Drathir> nie ma za co... Sprawdź jak śmiga...
<feniks> jak mnienie bylo to dlatego tak dlugo bo zinstalowalem jakies guwno "completly edubuntu desktop" i zainstalowalo mi 650 MB niepotrzebnych programow i musialem to pusuwac
<feniks> :)
<feniks> ja to zawsze w cos sie wpakuje
<feniks> jakby szybciej
<feniks> smiga
<feniks> i widze po kontrolkach ze procesor sie nie zapycha
<Drathir> feniks: a nie wiem co to takiego jest...
<feniks> w centrum programow jest to nazwane:
<feniks> to jest to: This package depends on the complete set of Edubuntu-supported packages. It provides an educational desktop on top of Ubuntu. It includes:
<Drathir> sprawdź na youtube jak wygląda
<feniks> i odinstalowalem to
<feniks> ale mam problem -jak zwykle
<feniks> :)
<Drathir> no to naprawdę spory pakiet...
<m477> scream for me m**********s
<feniks> no ma 1.7 GB po rozpakowaniu ale nie wazne miedzy tapeta startowa a panelem logowania pojawila sie
<feniks> biedronka siedzaca na lisciu przy blasku ksiezyca
<feniks> i nie umiem jej usunac
<feniks> please help me
<Drathir> fajnie musi to wyglądać...
<feniks> ale smieszne
<feniks> poczulem sie jak w przedszkolu
<Drathir> poproszę zdjęcie hrhr
<Drathir> to tak ubutweak zainstaluj
<feniks> nie wiem gdzie to jest gdzie to sie zagniezdzilo jak mi pomozesz to znalesc to podesle
<feniks> juz robie
<Drathir> a nie wiem czy tam printscreen działa, jedynie to aparatem zdjęcie...
<feniks> nie mam takiego w centrum "ubutweak"
<feniks> jak ta biedronke usunac?
<feniks> bo beda sie ze mnie smiac
<Drathir> ze strony www już daje linka
<feniks> dobrze
<Drathir> www.ubuntu-tweak.com
<Drathir> Przekliniak: g ubuntu tweak
<Przekliniak> Drathir: Ubuntu Tweak - Let's rock with Ubuntu: <http://ubuntu-tweak.com/>
<Drathir> czyli dobrze pamiętałem...
<feniks> okey
<feniks> ide
<feniks> a tak w przerwie co siadzisz o tej stronie
<feniks> ?
<feniks> https://privnote.com/
<feniks> naprawde takie safe?
<Drathir> już patrzę nie znam...
<Drathir> ciekawe na jakiej zasadzie to działa
<feniks> no ciekawe
<feniks> dostalem linka od takiego kolegi przestepcy:)
<feniks> moze ci sie przydac
<feniks> a wracajac do tematu biedronki to ubu tweak nie chce sie zainstalowac -krzyczy "zainstaluj ponownie" juz 3 raz robie ponownie i nie da sie
<m477> kto dziś pije? ;-)
<Drathir> m477: znów Ty? O.o
<Drathir> feniks: wolałbym coś w stylu www.chatcrypt.com
<m477> Drathir: ;o
<Drathir> tam nie wiem na jakiej zasadzie niszczy ta notatkę...
<feniks> to co mi podeslales to ciekawe
<Drathir> feniks: bo już zainstalowane hrhr
<feniks> ale czy naprawde bezpieczne?
<Drathir> z zewnątrz raczej nikt nie przeczyta a jeśli szyfrowane w locie to bez kodu nawet admin serwera chyba nie odczyta
<feniks> aha
<feniks> spoko
<feniks> potem to postudiuje
<feniks> wracajac do biedronki
<feniks> co radzisz?
<m477> feniks: polewaj
<Drathir> uruchom programy narzędzia systemowe
<Drathir> program będzie na liscie
<feniks> ok
<feniks> jest
<feniks> program
<Drathir> zakładka ustawienia logowania
<Drathir> i tutaj ustaw na wybrana
<Drathir> 1st
<feniks> dobra
<feniks> dziekuje
<Drathir> nie ma za co...
<feniks> jest
<feniks> zycie mi ulatwiasz
<m477> I have a special annaucment
<Drathir> e tam... To jedynie tylko kwestia czasu dojścia i poszukania by była...
<Drathir> m477: w końcu się skończyły zapasy?
<m477> zapasy czego
<Drathir> m477: %
<m477> są one niewyczerpywalne
<Drathir> hrhr
<m477> :-)
<m477> ladies and gentleman
<Drathir> m477: i cisza...
<Kajka> A na ubuntu-uk wrze dyskusja ;p.
<Oblawa> ja tam jestem głodny
<Drathir> Kajka: o przyszłości ubu?
<Drathir> Kajka: cisza jest...
<Kajka> Nie podoba mi się wizja tego, że chcą wejść na rynek tabletów i smartfonów (?).
<Kajka> To będzie okaleczenie wersji desktopowej.
#ubuntu-pl 2011-11-18
<Drathir> Kajka: unity chyba od początku do tego dążyło?
<Drathir> telefonów może nie ale tablety...
<Kajka> Też mi się tak wydaje, pomimo wcześniejszych zapewnień, że definitywnie to nie jest droga dla Ubuntu.
<Kajka> Ale, co Ubuntu ma do zaoferowania dla tabletów?
<Drathir> zresztą na telefony moim zdaniem to za ciężkie by było znacznie...
<Kajka> Przystosują Unity.
<Kajka> A co z programami?
<Kajka> Nie wyobrażam sobie korzystać z pełnoprawnego Firefoksa czy innej przeglądarki na tablecie.
<Drathir> Kajka: multitoucha mogliby rozwijać, bo podobno nie bardzo śmigalo...
<Drathir> Kajka: niestety tak jak myślałem sporo osób ucieka od unity...
<feniks> Drathir jestes?
<Kajka> Unity jest ciekawym rozwiązaniem dla właśnie tabletów.
<Kajka> Na desktopie nie używa mi się tego zbyt wygodnie.
<Drathir> Kajka: firefox akurat fajnie wygląda pod tabletem...
<Drathir> feniks: tak
<feniks> sluchaj
<Kajka> Ponadto to znikające global-menu.
<Drathir> nom
<Kajka> Co za debil to wymyślił?
<feniks> zainstalowalem tego tweaka
<feniks> i usunalem biedronke
<feniks> ale stalo sie cos dziwnego po restarcie
<Kajka> Drahtir: No niestety nie miałem okazji zobaczyć FF w akcji na tablecie ;/.
<feniks> odinstalowalem tweaka zeby sprwdzic ze to przyczyna
<Drathir> feniks: o to chodziło, żeby usunąć?
<feniks> tak
<feniks> ale po zrestartowaniu pokazla mi sie pas wzdluzny
<feniks>  na ekranie
<feniks> ale to nie jest wina tweaka
<Drathir> Kajka: unity jak dla mnie zbyt wolne w sensie wykonywania czynności...
<feniks> bo zaraz po wlaczeniu laptpa pojawia sie tan pas
<feniks> zanim system wystartuje
<feniks> taka jakby zaslona i caly czas jest
<feniks> podejrzewam ze to problem lezy w sprzecie
<Drathir> feniks: ubutweaka wątpię, bo ten programik specjalnie pod ubu...
<feniks> nie nie
<Drathir> jak to wygląda?
<feniks> to nie tweak
<Kajka> Drahtir: O ile z odnajdywaniem programów w Lens nie ma większego problemu, tak zarządzanie plikami jest moim zdaniem skopane. Czemu nie mogę przeciągnąć pliku do innego katalogu tylko musze Nautilusa odpalić?
<Kajka> Drahtir: Z resztą ergonomia pracy w Gnome-Shell również nie wygląda za ciekawie ;/.
<Drathir> włącz wygaszacz stopy takie gnome bliżej dalej
<feniks> prawie na 40% ekranu i podluzne tak jak kiedys mialy stare telewizory pasy takie szare co lataly z gory do dolu ekranu to tak podobnie
<feniks> tylko u mnie nie lata
<feniks> tylko jest caly czas staly
<Drathir> sprawdź czy stopa zmieniając bliżej dalej jest cały czas pod tym pasem
<feniks> cos moglo sie popsuc w srodku?
<Drathir> Kajka: 10.04 najlepsze...
<feniks> ten pas pojawia sie nawet  w live CD bo teraz sprawdzalem
<Drathir> feniks: wygląda to na grafikę...
<feniks> no i co mozna z tym zrobic?
<feniks> cos programowo sie da naprawic?
<Drathir> wpisz sensors
<Drathir> jakie tam temperatury masz ?
<feniks> moment
<Drathir> ok
<feniks> o
<feniks> musze zainstalowac
<feniks> nie mam programu
<Drathir> tak tak
<feniks> chwila
<Drathir> później sudo sensors-detect
<Drathir> jak dobrze pamiętam
<Drathir> i dopiero sensors
<feniks> no ale nie mam go
<feniks> instaluje teraz
<Kajka> Drahtir: Dla mnie ciekawą opcją staje się KDE. A jeszcze ciekawszą projekt Chakra.
<Kajka> Drahtir: Chociaż XFCE nie mam nic do zarzucenia ;).
<feniks> Drathir zobacz ocen
<feniks> http://wklej.org/id/629755/
<Drathir> ok sprawdzam
<Drathir> Kajka: wszystko od unity lepsze, a gnome 2 naj
<Drathir> feniks: 4 rdzeniowy procek?
<feniks> nie
<feniks> 1 rdzen
<Drathir> robiłes sudo sensors-detect ?
<Kajka> Drahtir: Gnome 3 wygląda bardzo ładnie, ale poziom personalizacji jest… żałosny ;/.
<Kajka> Fakt najlepiej wspominam Gnome 2.
<Drathir> 5 i 2 za duże jeśli tylko 1 rdzeń 4 to zapewne dysk
<Drathir> co nie zmienia faktu, że dziwnie wykrywa
<Kajka> Dobra ja uciekam. Jutro muszę lecieć na uczelnię od rana. Jak tak dalej pójdzie to nie wstanę rano z wyra ;p.
<Drathir> to nie piekarnik żeby 256 stopni krytyczna miało...
<Kajka> Na razie ;).
<Drathir> Kajka: gnome3 to beta jeszcze moim zdaniem
<Drathir> to kolorowych...
<Drathir> feniks: i jak z tym sensors-detect ?
<feniks> Drathir masz http://wklej.org/id/629757/ wczytasz sie i skontrolujesz?
<Drathir> Majewski to ma pomysły....
<Drathir> znów kartony...
<Drathir> o czyli to intel, to moim zdaniem spore temp...
<feniks> grzeje sie to prawda
<feniks> ten pas to moze byc przyczyna wysokich temperatur?
<m477> kto dziś polewa szkła?
<Drathir> feniks: tylko to mi przychodzi na myśl, bo matryca raczej nie uszkodzona?
<feniks> no bylo zawsze dobrze
<feniks> co radzisz?
<Drathir> m477: a może na dziś fajrant z % ?
<feniks> po zrestartowaniu tak sie stalo
<Drathir> poczekać, aż wystygnie? Co mniej bezpieczne choć czasem stosuje przedmuchac tam gdzie wyrzuca powietrze na dużych obrotach żeby wiatrak mocno chodził...
<feniks> czyli to nie jest jakies uszkodzenie zeby do serwisu biec?
<Drathir> może być uszkodzenie choć mało prawdopodobne raczej naprawdę wysoka temp musiałaby być przed wyłączeniem, żeby grafikę ubiło...
<Drathir> moim zdaniem oczywiście, a ja tam się nie znam...
<feniks> miales takie juz przypadki?
<feniks> to ja robie KILL i poczekam troche tam podmucham gruszka
<feniks> Dziekuje Drathir
<Oblawa> dobranoc
<Drathir> nawet ta 80 jeśli na grafice by była choć wysoka wątpię, żeby ją ubila tym bardziej, że jakieś pasywne musi mieć...
<Drathir> ech nie ma za co dziękować...
<Drathir> Oblawa: kolorowych...
<m477> Drathir: :(
<m477> kilka piwek :F
<Drathir> m477: herbatka hrhr
<m477> jaka herbatka
<m477> nie pij jej tyle bo sie uzaleznisz :o
<m477> hans zimmer ftw
<feniks> Drathir nie pomoglo:(
<feniks> nadal jest pas:(
<feniks> co poczac?
<feniks> jestes?
<Drathir> feniks: jestem
<Drathir> sensors i sprawdź czy coś się zmieniło
<Drathir> m477: za późno ja litrami mógłbym pić...
<Drathir> m477: żeby nie było herbatę oczywiście...
<m477>  dawaj na ring
<m477> Drathir: co robisz? ;o
<m477> chcesz werbalny pojedynek?
<Drathir> już jestem...
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> jak smusic kdwalled do wspolpracy ?
<foreste> nie przejmuje hasla do network managera
<foreste> a to jest potrzebne do desure i ipli
<foreste> bez kdwalled te aplikafcje nie lacza z siecia
<sysek> :o
<BlessJah> sysek: sprawdzasz poczte, przed pojsciem do szkoly?
<sysek> e
<sysek> nie?
<sysek> w sumie tak
<BlessJah> ucz sie ucz
<BlessJah> bo znowu jedna czwarta matme obleje
<sysek> nie rozumiem
<sysek> daj mi spokoj
<Szatan> ziiaaafff
<Szatan> ktoś mnie wzywał?
<sysek> BlessJah: poza tym dzis ide do arbajtu
<Thorbjorn> Kurde w samu mi ciągle screen zdycha
<sysek> o kde zaczyna mnie irytować
<Thorbjorn> why?
<sysek> bo sie psuje
<sysek> :/
<Thorbjorn> w ubu?
<sysek> nie, w susku
<shpaq> mornin'
<sysek> czolem shpaq
<shpaq> w kolano ;)
<BlessJah> "-Ja go uderzę nosem w pięść! -Ja w kolano kroczem!"
<BlessJah> "Trener Szewczyk" Afro kolektywu
<Thorbjorn> chyba wróce do kde
<Thorbjorn> nudne te unity
<BlessJah> nic się nie wali? żadnych errorów?
<sysek> lol windows 7
<suitch> :|
<BlessJah> suitch: whazzup?
<EsmD> Bateria chyba padla... albo za male napiecie zeby ladowac ja w normalny sposob :/
<BlessJah> EsmD: zabunkruj sie i sproboj ja wysadzic :>
<EsmD> po co sie bunkrowac
<BlessJah> zeby palcow nie ujęło
<suitch> BlessJah: a co
<BlessJah> EsmD: moga odlamki poleciec, kwas sie rozbryzgnie
<BlessJah> suitch: skwaszona minka
<feniks> Dzień dobry
<BlessJah> nie...
<BlessJah> zwijam manatki i ide, cya
<sysek> ja tez
<feniks> Drathir jestes?
<czester> Czego?
<Drathir> feniks: teraz tak
<Drathir> dobry...
<Quintasan> Witam
<xdeepx> czesc
<xdeepx> czy mozna ustawic framebuffer na 1366x768 ? w hwinfo nie mam takiej rozdzielczosci
<jacekowski> nie mozna
<xdeepx> bo po zainstalowaniu sterownikow nvidia mam straszna rozdzialke w trybie tekstowym
<Ashiren> to sie chyba kms zowie
<xdeepx> a moglbys rozwinac mysl
<Quintasan> Z tego co pamiętam to KMS nie działa z blobem nvidii.
<xdeepx> pozostaje mi ustawienie maksymalnej rozdzielczosci jaka pracuje monitor
<xdeepx> z jaka
<xdeepx> dobra dzieki
<Oblawa> bry!
<Oblawa> ale stypa!
<foreste> czesc
<Oblawa> hej
<foreste> instalowal ktos desure ?
<foreste> klient do gier
<Oblawa> ja nie :x
<Oblawa> życie ah życie
<m477> morning
<lisu> evening jak juz ;]
<m477> nie dla mnie
<lisu> x]
<theparple> Witam mam straszny problem i nie wiem jak go rozwiązać
<theparple> przy starcie kernel nie ładuje mi modułu powernow-k8 który musi być załadowany żeby móc zmienić w trakcie częstotliwość procesora
<theparple> jak zrobić żeby ten moduł ładował się przy starcie
<Drathir> theparple: sudo apt-get install powernowd próbowałeś?
<theparple> Drathir nie używałem tego wcześniej w debienie działało bez :) Dzięki
<Drathir> theparple: bez jest inny wykorzystywany chyba...
<Wizard> cześć
<Drathir> Wizard: witaj...
<Wizard> Drathir, a po co te kropki?
<Drathir> wystraszyłeś kogoś hrhr
<Wizard> theparple, zawsze se możesz modprobe dopisać do /etc/rc.local
<Wizard> a jak nie, to jest jakieś modules.d, czy cuś
<Drathir> Wizard: kropki po prostu muszą być o...
<Wizard> to chociaż pisz wielokropek
<tajwanuser> jest tutaj jakis grafik?
<Wizard> ta, jasne
<Wizard> spytaj na #mac :>
<tajwanuser> czemu na #mac?:>
<Wizard> tak mi się zdawało, że tam sporo ich może być
<Wizard> zupełnie nie wiem czemu
<Wizard> albo nie wiem, #graficy
<Wizard> na #gimp może ich być też całkiem sporo
<Wizard> jesteś mało kreatywny
<Wizard> :>
<m477> witom szanownie zgromadzonych
<tajwanuser> potrzebuje grafika z poslkiego kanalu;)
<Wizard> cześć m477
<Wizard> eh, wymagania
<m477> :]
<Wizard> to zacznij działać, pytaj
<Wizard> wy, gimnazjaliści, chcecie mieć wszystko na tacy
<m477> ;d
<tajwanuser> Wizard: dzialam, pytam;) nie jestes przypadkiem grafikiem?
<Wizard> nie umiem nawet prosto kreski narysować
<Wizard> usatysfakcjonowany?
<m477> same here
<Wizard> [mati@puderniczka ~]$ uname -r 2.6.32
<Wizard> nie lubię tego kernela :/
<mati75> Wizard: nie ty jeden
 * mati75 kompiluje 2.6.33
<Szatan> Wizard: masz coś RHEL'owego?
<Wizard> dwa lapki
<Wizard> mati75, na rhelu, debianie, czy ubuntu lts?
<Szatan> Centos? Scientific Linux?
<mati75> Wizard: debianie
<Wizard> Szatan, w pracy mam centosa, tutaj scientifica
<Wizard> tak dla hecy ;)
<Szatan> Wizard: jaka jest różnica?
<Wizard> taka, że scientific szybciej wydaje
<Szatan> hmm, zaraz zawgetam
<Wizard> a tak, to chyba niczym szczególnym
<Wizard> logo ma nawet podobne
<Wizard> też takie geometryczne wzorki
<Wizard> ;)
<Szatan> Wizard: jakie to "cudo" posiada GCC?
<Wizard> 4.4.5
<Szatan> w sensie wersji
<Szatan> not bad
<Wizard> rhel 6 całkiem niedawno się ukazał
<Szatan> miałem 2 miechy temu 4.4.5 w gentoo
<Wizard> jakoś hmm.. w lutym czy marcu
<Szatan> Wizard: warto zakupywać RHEL'a do domu?
<Szatan> o opinię proszę
<Wizard> nie warto
<Wizard> lepiej użyć centosa albo scientifica
<Wizard> chyba, że będziesz się budził z potrzebą zadzwonienia i pogadania z konsultantką o ikonach na pulpicie albo instalacji xchata
<diabelko> tak
<Szatan> diabelko: jak Twój pies?
<Diabelko> jak twoja surykatka?
<Szatan> Diabelko: jak Twój satanistyczny kot?
<Wizard> julek, a jak twoja flaszka?
<Diabelko> Wizard: julek nie ma flaszki, tylko Dżoniego Łokera
<Wizard> o, kanapę mi przywożą
<Wizard> \o/
<Szatan> Żądanie HTTP wysłano, oczekiwanie na odpowiedź... 200 OK
<Szatan> Długość: 4426846208 (4,1G) [application/octet-stream]
<Szatan> Zapis do: `SL-61-x86_64-2011-11-09-Install-DVD.iso'
<Szatan> eh, niedawno wydali :P
<Wizard> tja
<Wizard> Szatan, a czemu to chcesz instalować, a nie gentoo?
<Wizard> mamie?
<Szatan> Wizard: eh, potrzebuję czegoś na "live show" na prezentacji
<Szatan> żeby nie pieprzyć się godzinami z flagami
<Wizard> Szatan, ah
<Wizard> to będzie ok
<Wizard> ma ładny temat domyślnie :)
<Szatan> eh, load balancing + apache + php + mysql + mod_python + grsec
<`Dreadlish> yaaaaaa
<Szatan> `g misio
<`Dreadlish> ło - gdzie wcięło "Cannot send to channel"?
<Szatan> Przekliniak: ping
<Szatan> qermit: Przekliniak nie działa :<
<`Dreadlish> może dla ciebie nie działa
<`Dreadlish> `g misiek
<Przekliniak> `Dreadlish: Mikolaj Jan Piskorski - Harvard Business School: <http://pine.hbs.edu/external/facPersonalShow.do?pid=10663>
<tajwanuser> `g gej party
<Przekliniak> tajwanuser: gej party u Gostoma cz 3. Panterzyca jako kamerzysta :) - YouTube: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isskd5IljQI>
<Wizard> uh
<Wizard> qermit, to jest twój bot?
<`Dreadlish> Szatan: specjalnie cie wywalił ;d
<m477> lets get high
<`Dreadlish> m477: daj zioło to się nawale
<m477> sorry tylko LSD zostało
<`Dreadlish> bo by pogrzał
<`Dreadlish> eeee
<`Dreadlish> kartony to nie
<m477> może cubensisy?
<`Dreadlish> NIE
<`Dreadlish> zioło
<`Dreadlish> :C
<m477> :-(
<m477> let's get stoned
<Szatan> NIE! JAVA! :D
<`Dreadlish> no.
<sysek> :)
<`Dreadlish> Szatan: fukdayava
<m477> :-)
<Wizard> huh, nie!
<Wizard> ona mi jeść daje
<Szatan> eh, a mi pozwala przeżyć dzień i myśleć o klasach
<Szatan> public class life extends day {
<sysek> ale jestem padnieeety
<m477> sysek: zrobić masaż?
<sysek> noooo
<Szatan> m477: zrobić pizzę i przynieść piwo?
<m477> Szatan: noooo
<m477> w sumie tak wygladala wczoraj moja kolacja :O
<Szatan> no widzisz zgadłem :P
<`Dreadlish> class Life(Day):
<Wizard> on w akademiku mieszka
<`Dreadlish>     def __init__(self):
<`Dreadlish>         java_sucks = true
<Wizard> Drathir, wklej.org
<m477> ^_^
<Wizard> poza tym, panie kapitanie oczywisty..
<tajwanuser> niezla akcja byla niedaleko mnie - ktos wysylal sode czyszczona poczta, troche sie usypalo z paczki, ktos krzyknal ze bomba
<tajwanuser> 5 wozow strazy, policja:D
<m477> :D
<m477> nie
<`Dreadlish> :D
<Wizard> :D
<m477> `Dreadlish: #python
<`Dreadlish> no jasne, że tak
<Wizard> :D
<m477> a kto wywysla sode oczyszczoną pocztą O_o
<`Dreadlish> m477: jak torrentow zaczął z javą to ja z pythonem
<tajwanuser> http://www.dziennikwschodni.pl/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20111118/NEWS01/251342563 :P
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/ce8tmya> (at www.dziennikwschodni.pl)
<m477> a po polsku?
<`Dreadlish> kolega jeszcze lepeij
<`Dreadlish> wysyłał sam sobie duże paczki
<`Dreadlish> z mąką
<m477> cool
<Wizard> tja, na pewno długo szły
<`Dreadlish> no
<`Dreadlish> dlatego wysyłał :D
<`Dreadlish> bo nie chciało mu sie ich trzymać
<Wizard> lol
<m477> i placił kilkadzisąt zeta za jedną gz
<m477> ŻAL
<`Dreadlish> nie
<`Dreadlish> nie on płacił :D
<Wizard> m477, błysnąłeś intelektem
<m477> Wizard: niczym supernova
<`Dreadlish> tak
<Wizard> `Dreadlish, a co, wysyłał za pobraniem i nie przyjmował?
<Wizard> :>
<`Dreadlish> Wizard: tak
<Wizard> tak właśnie myślałem
<`Dreadlish> tzn. wysyłał na matke
<Wizard> ^^
<`Dreadlish> bo ma posesje przy dwóch ulicach
<m477> cool story bro
<`Dreadlish> m477: idź se zwal.
<Wizard> znając pocztę polską, to by to przeszło
<m477> potem się dziwić, że polecony idzie 4 tygodnie
<Wizard> i tak by szedł
<tajwanuser> PP chyba caly deklaruje, ze listy/paczki dochodza w ciagu doby
<`Dreadlish> tak tak
<bastetmilo> m477: polecony to nie priorytet
<`Dreadlish> chyba u nich w siedzibie
<m477> bastetmilo: orly?
<m477> musze sobie zapisać
<`Dreadlish> ale polecony priorytet to polecony priorytet ;d
<m477> Twój geniusz mnie onieśmiela
<Wizard> obaj jesteście siebie warci ;)
<Szatan> }
<Szatan> public class m477 extends `Dreadlish {
<Szatan> :D
<Szatan> Wizard: coś chyba pomyliłem?
<Wizard> tja
<m477> -,-
<`Dreadlish> hmm
<`Dreadlish> from shit import torrentow
<`Dreadlish> python way
<m477> nie klnij :-(
<`Dreadlish> bardzo klnięcie
<`Dreadlish> znowu mi dadzą +q albo +b
<`Dreadlish> bo przewrażliwieni administratorowie nie raczą nawet spojrzeć do sjp
<m477> ja Ci dam c==B
<`Dreadlish> a ja ci kutafona
<`Dreadlish> powiem jak mój murzyn
<`Dreadlish> CHCESZ SIE BIĆ?
<m477> o Ty sk....
<`Dreadlish> nawzajem
<m477> dawaj na ring
<`Dreadlish> DYS YS
<`Dreadlish> ...
<`Dreadlish> SPAAARTAAAAAA
<`Dreadlish> *yeb*
 * m477 miss
 * `Dreadlish zadaje cios krytyczny m477
<`Dreadlish> ZAISTE CHĘDOGO
<`Dreadlish> nie idźmy tą drogą
 * m477 robi unik, `Dreadlish sam się okalecza
<`Dreadlish> walnąłem się w dużego palca
<`Dreadlish> a tam
<`Dreadlish> bawić się nie chcecie
<`Dreadlish> :<
<m477> DO NAUKI!
<Wizard> :/
<m477> ew. pijemy
 * sysek polewa
<m477> sysek: :*
<Wizard> eh, ogarnijcie się
<m477> tzn? O_o
<m477> zazdrosny bo nie ma co pić :/
<sysek> kurcze
<sysek> fajna ta praca
<sysek> podoba mi sie
<m477> :)
<sysek> nakrecilem sie jeszcze bardziej na mac mini
<m477> :O
<Wizard> sysek, lol
<Wizard> sprzedajesz komputery, co w tym fajnego
<sysek> no nie tylko :P
<`Dreadlish> nic
<sysek> gadam z nimi, doradzam i w ogole
<m477> i macki!
<Ashiren> gay shop?
<`Dreadlish> Ashiren++;
<sysek> aj tam sie sracie
<m477> `Dreadlish++;
<m477> rekurencja
<sysek> jak zawsze w sumie
<`Dreadlish> nomuwa
<`Dreadlish> dziwisz sie?
<sysek> nie
<sysek> ale lepsze to niz sranie w macu
<`Dreadlish> mac srac
<`Dreadlish> drogie nic poza tym
<morfeusz888> cześć
<`Dreadlish> sześć
<morfeusz888> no, od dziś oficjalnie na opensuse
<m477> będzie konferencja?
<Oblawa> hej :D
<morfeusz888> cześć
<Oblawa> w przyszłym tygodniu bede mial 19 calowego lcd
<Oblawa> do mojej 600 mhz maszyny
<Oblawa> :3
<morfeusz888> nie denerwuj mnie :p
<Oblawa> pocieszę cię, kupiłem poszrotowy monitor
<Oblawa> z ciemnymi plamkami
<morfeusz888> :p
<morfeusz888> ja poluję na 21 cali, ale karta chyba nie wyrobi
<Oblawa> o, ciekawe czy ten geforce wiekowy da rade
<Oblawa> tej 19ce
<Oblawa> ale mysle ze da... ma nawet dwa wyjścia dvi :D
<morfeusz888> :)
<Oblawa> choć trochę śmieszne że krzymam na tym kompie mikrofon przekraczający z 6 krotnie jego wartość
<Oblawa> :D
<Oblawa> jak przyjdzie monitor to zroię fotkę mojej bazy nadawczej
<Oblawa> :P
<morfeusz888> ja muszę jakiś na być do nagrywania tutoriali
<Oblawa> a ile masz na takowy?
<morfeusz888> do 100 zł najlepiej na mini "jacka"
<Oblawa> panie
<Oblawa> mam świetny! studyjny
<Oblawa> za 140
<Oblawa> na xlr
<`Dreadlish> najlepiej sm58
<`Dreadlish> 400zł i wszystko dobre
<Oblawa> tzn. "mam" znam i polecam
<morfeusz888> jeszcze do tego mikser i tutki miód malina :)
<Oblawa> http://muzyczny.pl/112312_TBone-SC300-mikrofon-studyjny.html
<Oblawa> naprawdę, gdyby nie to że mam lepszy
<Oblawa> a miałbym cienko z kasą
<Oblawa> to bym chyba 3 takie sobie kupił
<Oblawa> świetna sprawa
<Oblawa> no tylko do tego to potrzeba miksera :<
<morfeusz888> heh
<`Dreadlish> mikser to mały pikuś
<morfeusz888> to u mnie odpada
<Oblawa> `Dreadlish: ?
<`Dreadlish> przynajmniej w moim wypadku
<Oblawa> `Dreadlish: a masz jakiegoś pikusia na zbyciu?
<Oblawa> bo wiesz ja wezmę każdy
<Oblawa> tylko nie kuchenny
<Oblawa> :P
<`Dreadlish> ide do domu kultury i dostaje mikser + wygłuszoną salę
<Oblawa> ...
<Oblawa> tak to i ja mam :D
<`Dreadlish> nawet jakiegoś ruskiego behringera
<Oblawa> tak to ja mam studio radiowe tylko co z tego jak o 2 w nocy mnie najdzie na nagrywanie podcastu
<Oblawa> dlatego mam w domu mini zestaw radiowca :P
<`Dreadlish> a.
<`Dreadlish> albo pomęczyć się samemu i coś samemu zlutować
<Oblawa> mikser?
<`Dreadlish> tak
<Oblawa> z fantomem?
<Oblawa> ze wszystkim
<Oblawa> e.
<`Dreadlish> a czemu nie?
<Oblawa> ja jestem tylko nędznym humanistą i umiem lutować kabelki tylko
<`Dreadlish> nie będzie on zbytnio audiodebilski ale działa
<Oblawa> a jakieś płytki z "rzeczami" to już dla mnie wyższa szkoła jazdy
<Oblawa> + bym chciał na usb go mieć i taki wypasiony. nie da rady żeby takie 0 techniczne jak ja zrobiło niestety.
<`Dreadlish> usb jest dla cieniasów :D
<Oblawa> pfpf
<`Dreadlish> normalni ludzie pracują na analogu
<Oblawa> po co jak ma to siedzieć w kompie cały czas?
<`Dreadlish> nie mówie - dobre dsp przy mikserze jest dobre
<`Dreadlish> dla mnie poprostu usb jest mało mobilne
<`Dreadlish> bo zapieprza jeszcze komp dodatkowe miejsce
<`Dreadlish> ale jak ma stać w miejscu - nie mówie nic
<Oblawa> no dla mnie mikser
<Oblawa> to tylko do zastosowań domowych
<Oblawa> był by potrzebny
<Oblawa> tzn mam ambicje żeby spiąć 2 komputery a docelowo trzy :P
<m477> kablem usb?
<Oblawa> nie ;>
<Oblawa> ale usb mogło by iść do komputera matki :x
<Oblawa> cześć Wilku ;>
<Wilku> Oblawa: Hej :>
<Thorbjorn> ma ktoś ubu z kde?
<m477> =,=
<morfeusz888> Thorbjorn, może napisz o co chodzi
<Thorbjorn> herbat ma fajnie konfigurowane ubu
<Thorbjorn> tpfu
<Thorbjorn> kde
<Thorbjorn> aaaa
<Thorbjorn> nie to okno ;D
<Thorbjorn> morfeusz888: chce wiedzieć czy wydajsziejsze jest unity czy kde
<Wilku> Thorbjorn: :P
<morfeusz888> w systemie ubuntu unity jest wydajniejsze według mnie
<Thorbjorn> morfeusz888: ale jeżei zainstaluje dajmy na to debiana z kde to będzie wydajniejsze niż ubu z unity?
<morfeusz888> tak
<morfeusz888> debian z kde lepiej chodzi niż unity z ubuntu
<Thorbjorn> to muszę dobrać jakiś dość lekki system z kde i przystosowany do moich potrzeb jak unity
<morfeusz888> arch
<morfeusz888> w repo archa jak się nie myle jest nawet unity
<Thorbjorn> morfeusz888: nie chce mi się archa konfigurować
<morfeusz888> to debian
<morfeusz888> w opensuse też kde fajnie chodzi
<Thorbjorn> tak też mi się wydaje, że na susła skoczę
<Thorbjorn> albo na sabayona
<morfeusz888> nie teściłem
<morfeusz888> u mnie też ubuntu poszło w odstawkę
<Thorbjorn> właśnie nie wiem jak on wygląda z kde
<Thorbjorn> morfeusz888: fajne distro
<AaaA> Thorbjorn: wołałeś mnie?
<Thorbjorn> tylko nudne bo unity sabardzo nie skonfigurujesz
<morfeusz888> ale sabayon z tego co się orientowałem, to ma spore wymagania
<Thorbjorn> AaaA: nie ;-)
<Wizard> kde nigdzie fajnie nie chodzi :/
<Wizard> chyba, że 3
<Thorbjorn> mi na backtracku jak lxde chodziło
<Thorbjorn> 140mb zużytej pamięci
<Wizard> ta, jasne
<Wizard> tylko od wpisania hasła do gotowego pulpitu masz kilkanaście sekund
<Thorbjorn> poważnie
<Thorbjorn> a w unity nie?
<Wizard> mówiłem o kde
<morfeusz888> ja jestem ciekawy, jak ubuntu będzie wyglądało na smartphonach
<Wizard> hmm, będzie brązowo fioletowe?
<morfeusz888> tego nawet górale nie wiedzą
<Wizard> smartfony są dla gejów
<morfeusz888> argumenty ?
<dKc> a czesc ludzie
<dKc> mam problem z ubuntu to i tu zapytam:
<dKc> zamontowałem sobie obraz
<qermit> Wizard: mój
<bastetmilo> Wizard, a dla lesbijek?
<Wizard> bastetmilo, mrr :>
<dKc> za pomocą mount -o loop obraz.iso . jak go dodać, żeby był widoczny w Miejscach? najlepiej za kazdy razem jak go zamontuje?
<Wizard> dKc, nie wiem
<Wizard> nigdy mi się nie udała ta sztuka
<Stirlitz> ctr+D w nautilusie
<dKc> Wizard, nawet przez sekunde nie?
<Stirlitz> tez mi sztuka :>
<Wizard> ale to dodaje zakładkę
<bastetmilo> Wizard, bo wiesz... ja mam smarkfona ;)
<Wizard> bastetmilo, mrr!
<dKc> o, bardzo ładnie:)
<dKc> dzieki Stirlitz
<dKc> :)
<dKc> dobrze, ze nie masz nicka Stiglitz
<Wizard> Stirlitz, widzisz, jak ładnie ci podziękował?
<Wizard> a jakby miał, to co by się stało?
<Wizard> zapłaciłbyś mu?
<bastetmilo> Wizard, ty... kocie :)
<Stirlitz> pewnie zachowaliście sie za bardzo... w sensie nic nie klikać
<Stirlitz> ale to normalne jakby
<Wizard> Stirlitz, ja podświadomie przeleciałem przez udev/udisk/dbus/gvfs :D
<Wizard> używał ktoś debootstrap?
<Stirlitz> o tak to ostatnie najbardziej
<Stirlitz> ja uzywam często nawet
<Stirlitz> ostatnio podmieniłem debianan na ubuntu zdalnie ;)
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> chciałem wiedzieć jak wygląda efekt takiego polecenia
<Wizard> robi / w jakimś katalogu?
<Stirlitz> uhm
<Wizard> no i czad
<Wizard> a da się jeszcze zrobić system bez initrd?
<mati75> da się
<Wizard> a tak, dżentu tak domyślnie ma
<Stirlitz> tylko po co?
<m477> ME GUSTA -_-
<Wizard> potrzebuję do inżynierki
<Wizard> m477, ty naprawdę musisz tak się wydurniać?
<m477> yhy
<Oblawa> im back!
<m477> Oblawa: :*
<Oblawa> :*
<Oblawa> tyle miłości
<m477> :)
<Oblawa> ciekawe kiedy przejdziesz do drugiej bazy XD
<m477> wszystko zależy od Ciebie misiu :*
<Wizard> druga baza?
<Wizard> dobra - nie chcę wiedzieć
<Wizard> Stirlitz, za rzadko wpadasz :)
<Stirlitz> Wizard, popatrz chocby na kernele z OVH, tam nawet modułów nie ma
<Wizard> w życiu nie widziałem OVH
<qermit> Wizard: nadal piszesz inżynierkę?
<Stirlitz> Wizard, ale jakaz egzotyka jak wpadnę ;)
<Oblawa> dobra, piszę "mini referat" na studia bo mam gadać o tym jakieś 5-10 minut
<Oblawa> i temat jest tak wąski że zamkłem się na 1.5 strony z odwołaniami do 3 książek
<Oblawa> :|
<Oblawa> paranoja
<m477> jaki
<Oblawa> system parlamentarno-gabinetowy
<m477> wow
<Oblawa> m477: ja nie pałam takim entuzjazmem
<Oblawa> i tak mamy to prawo po macoszemu...
<Wizard> uh
<m477> trzeba było wybrać inne studia :[
<Oblawa> e. to i tak niewiele
<Oblawa> np. na mechatronice wszystkie zajęcia były bez sensu
<Oblawa> xD
<m477> :O
<m477> wai
<Oblawa> bo /me nie umie w całki
<bastetmilo> całek nie umiesz? całek?
<Oblawa> noooooom bastetmilo
<bastetmilo> Oblawa, no wiesz? Jak tak można ;)
<Wizard> można
<Oblawa> a tam, ja jestem tylko dziennikarzem radioamatorem troglodytą
<Wizard> ja też nie umiem
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> i prowadzisz audycje w Radiu Żak Politechniki Łódzkiej?
<Wizard> dzisiaj stojąc w korku se nastawiłem
<Oblawa> nie, ja z Warszawy :P
<Wizard> była jakaś audycja Ska, dwóch gości się produkowało
<Oblawa> teraz nie prowadzę audycji bo na praktykach jestem, a od gadania do mic mam przerwę
<Oblawa> ale zaczynam podcast
<bastetmilo> Panowie, przecież się nabijam lekko. Sama nie radze sobie z całkami :)
<Oblawa> żeby się wyżyć i nie być zależnym od KRRiT
<Oblawa> ;P
<Oblawa> Wizard: ja muzycznych prawie nie ruszam
<Oblawa> jak bym muzyczne robił to by słuchalność spadała
<Wizard> i przyszedł trzeci, co miał prowadzić następną audycję, mówi: dzień dobry, bla bla, wszystkich słuchaczy zapraszam na 9, posłuchamy dobrego rapu
<Wizard> a tamci dwaj kolesie w śmiech
<Wizard> też się uśmiałem
<Oblawa> studenckie radyja ;>
<Wizard> bo "dobry rap" to fajny oksymoron
<Wizard> Żak jest w porządku
<Oblawa> Wizard:
<Oblawa> ja tam nie mam nic do rapu
<Wizard> ja też nie
<Oblawa> i kazik rapował i nawet kaczmarski rapował. i nawet lubię ;>
<Wizard> powiem więcej, nie mam z nim nic wspólnego
<Wizard> á propos rapowania Kazika, to KNŻ ma nową płytę
<Oblawa> no słyszałem że jest, choć nie słyszałem zawartości
<Wizard> http://muzyka.onet.pl/newsy/pop/eskalacja-konfliktu-knz-eska-rock,1,4910298,wiadomosc.html ← wybacz onet, pierwszy link z gógle
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6o7axsl> (at muzyka.onet.pl)
<Oblawa> bo z radią esca rock mieli jakieś starcia
<bastetmilo> Radio eska kazało skrócić Kazikowi jeden kawałek do 4 minut
<bastetmilo> śmieszna sytuacja troche
<Oblawa> mówiąc szczerze
<Oblawa> przeczytałem to
<Oblawa> i nic mnie to nie obchodzi :|
<Oblawa> jedyna rzecz jaka mnie wkur. to zamknięcie staszewski.art.pl
<Wizard> ta, ponoć potem Kazik im wysłał ten utwór, trwający 3 minuty z kawałkiem
<Wizard> z tym, że go przyśpieszyli
<Wizard> :D
<Oblawa> lol
<jacekowski> kazik to stary pierd idiota
<Wizard> ale pisenki robi fajne
<bastetmilo> tró
<Wizard> ah, wybaczcie: piosenki
<Oblawa> pisanki też może robi fajne
<Wizard> oglądałem dziś fakty i pokazywali reakcje opozycji na exposé premiera
<Oblawa> hm?
<bastetmilo> i?
<bastetmilo> (też oglądałam)
<Wizard> i mi gdzieś to e teraz ucieka, bo Jarosław jak zwykle się popisał
<Wizard> podsumowując: Smoleńsk, k*rwa!
<jacekowski> co?
<jacekowski> jakie
<Oblawa> aj tam popisał. facet jest wpisany w schemat i robi to czego się od niego oczekuje.
<jacekowski> kazik fajne?
<Oblawa> i dopieszcza swoich wyborców, to w sumie logiczne i też bym tak robił
<jacekowski> to jest komercja
<jacekowski> robione pod publike
<bastetmilo> Jarek powinien odstawić politykę i zająć się ratowaniem kotów bezdomnych.
<Wizard> jacekowski, gusta, guściki
<jacekowski> z gownianym wokalem
<Oblawa> jacekowski: oh proszę
<Wizard> bastetmilo, albo spacerkami z pielęgniarkami
<bastetmilo> jacekowski, nie przesadzaj.
<Oblawa> a co nie jest komercją
<Oblawa> :|
<Wizard> jacekowski, szczerze, to chyba nikogo nie interesuje twoja opinia na ten temat ;P
<Wizard> Oblawa, słusznie
<bastetmilo> Wizard, tak. W zakładzie zamkniętym :)
<Wizard> bastetmilo, to miałem na myśli
<bastetmilo> :D
<jacekowski> Oblawa: praktycznie wszystko to komercyjne
<Wizard> ciekawe co moja ulubiona gazeta pisze
<Wizard> a nie, jeszcze nic nie pisze
<jacekowski> ale kazik to robi ponadprzecietnie komercyjnie
<jacekowski> bo nawet sie z tym nie ukrywa
<Wizard> dobra, jacekowski..
<Oblawa> meh. dla mnie dużo bardziej godną pożałowania grupą jest t.love
<Wizard> tak, wiemy, sprzedaje się, nie śpiewa, pod publiczkę, straszy prawnikami
<Wizard> Oblawa, to oni jeszcze żyją?
<bastetmilo> Tia. Bo np. taka arahja to super komercja...
<Oblawa> kiedyś uwielbiałem ich a teraz to aż mi wstyd
<Oblawa> Wizard: żyją, niestety bo robią coraz gorsze rzeczy
<syngress> i jeszcze jedno - poziom Kazika zatrzymał się na „Wzgórzu Yapa3” - a to „jeśli ktoś nie pamięta” było baaardzo dawno temu.
<m477> jacekowski: widzałeś kiedyś kazika w mediach?
<jacekowski> t.love to zart
<Oblawa> właściwie już grupa docelowa zeszła na <15
<jacekowski> a ich lider to w sumie nawet nie skomentuje
<jacekowski> m477: widzialem
<jacekowski> m477: szczerze nie lubie kolesia
<m477> jacekowski: ja nie
<jacekowski> ale tusk moglby sie uczyc od niego
<jacekowski> z kaczynskim razem
<m477> :o
<syngress> Sam delikwent nie poraża złożonym myśleniem, jego zasób słów jest wprost proporcjonalny do jego twórczości.
<m477> uczyc czego?
<syngress> Kazik jest kiepski i nudny
<Oblawa> ale ja tam baranka i kurwy wędrowniczki to lubię. i nie brzydzę się :/
<jacekowski> m477: polityki
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Stirlitz> syngress, ale Hurra sie udało
<Oblawa> nawet kaczmarski baranka śpiewał o ironio ;)
<bastetmilo> Kazik kiepski i nudny. No no no. Ciekawych rzeczy się tu dowiaduję.
<syngress> Stirlitz: jeśli komuś podoba się jego potupajka - ok .. Ja lubię Vanesse Mae
<Wizard> ale baranek i wędrowniczki to są piosenki jego ojca
<Stirlitz> a karinga?
<Stirlitz> słabieje to juz pewne
<|B|enedyktXVI> bye!
<Oblawa> Wizard: no wię. ale jak by nie było to się zlewa wszystko
<Oblawa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ys--mNRHtRE
<Oblawa> zawsze to robiło na mnie wrażenie
 * Stirlitz słucha: Dio - Lock Up The Wolves
<bastetmilo> a u mnie Smycz Maanamu :)
<Oblawa> w ogóle nie lubię sporów o muzykę
<Oblawa> :| ja słucham klasyki, kazików kaczmarskich elektroniki i w ogóle
<Oblawa> w każdym gatunku są świetne rzeczy
<bastetmilo> dobrze mówi
<Stirlitz> to mata na dobranoc http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4aZeAC_moo
<syngress> Zgadza się, ostatnio zmiażdżyły mnie audycje „State Of Trance”
<syngress> to chyba Van Buuren prowadzi .. Świetny sort dobrej muzyki
<bastetmilo> syngress, Van Buuren to jakieś techno robi? Czy jak to sie nazywa house?
<syngress> Coś tam komponuje - ileś tam sprzedał - ostatecznie osiągnął sukces ..
<bastetmilo> Czy to ten http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxvpctgU_s8 - to jest dopiero nuuudne...
<bastetmilo> i jakieś takie... płytkie.
<bastetmilo> w sam raz na wiejską potupaje ;)
<Stirlitz> to po co?
<bastetmilo> potupaje
<syngress> bastetmilo: pewnie tak .. Zobacz audycje "StateOfTRance" np. 518/521/522 - jest kilka ciekawych kawałków
<posti> Witam :d
<posti> jest ktoś chętny do pomocy ?
<bastetmilo> nie.
<Ashiren> ohayou
<posti> chodzi ogolnie o sieć
<Stirlitz> posti, mów, moze ktos bedzie na siłach
<posti> sprawa wygląda tak że mam 3 komputery 1 windows i 2 ubuntu podlączone do liveboxa
<posti> i cały problem polega na tym że w miejsca -> sieć nie widze 2 komputeraz ubuntu
<posti> tylko mam sieć windows
<totalizator> おはよう
<posti> czy tą sieć musze jakoś skonfigurować ?
<Stirlitz> to u podaj IP, i zobaczy
<posti> gdzie mam wpisać te IP ?
<posti> kolejny problem to ssh
<posti> z komputera X moge wejsć na Y a z komputera Y nie moge wejsć na X
<posti> oba mają openssh server i client
<totalizator> posti: podaj IP w pasku adresu w dowolnym oknie poprzedzony dwoma backslashami \\
<posti> a jakieś rozwiązanie z tym SSH ?
<posti> tak jak pisze
<posti> z komputera X moge sie dostać na Y a jak chce z Y na X to mam timed out
<posti> bo wątpie żeby to zależało od tego że jedno ubuntu to niebiańska nimfa a drugie to oficialna wersja z ubuntu.com
<posti> wszytsko podlączone wi fi
<totalizator> nie ma za co, dobranoc
<posti> ja nie mam w zadnym z okienek adresu
<posti> mam tylko ikonke z nazwa gdzie jestem i nie moge tego edytować
<m477> kto polewa>?
<Cyr4x> Czy usługa zeitgeist (zapewne preinstalowana w systemie) jest mi do czegoś potrzebna, czy mogę wywalić?
<bastetmilo> m477, wermut może być? :)
<m477> fuu, raczej myślałem o czystej
<bastetmilo> niestety. czysta skończyła się pierwsza :)
<m477> :-/
#ubuntu-pl 2011-11-19
<Oblawa> moi kochani
<Oblawa> dobranoc
<Oblawa> i załóżcie skarpetki wełniane do spania bo zimno
<Oblawa> :3
<m477> :(
<czester> Haha
<czester> Gokarty zajebista rzecz :D
<bastetmilo> Tak po nocy jedzisz gokartami?
<m477> wat
<m477> :)
<bastetmilo> *jeździsz (ach ten wermut :)
<m477> bastetmilo: o/
<bastetmilo> m477, \o
<m477> pijemy
<bastetmilo> pijemy :)
<m477> pionteczka
<bastetmilo> haj fajf
<m477> :)))
<bastetmilo> a ja mam dzis na piwo jeszcze iść :)
<m477> ;o
<m477> a skad jestes
<czester> bastetmilo: Tak
<czester> bastetmilo: Z kolegami z pracy byliśmy
<bastetmilo> TŻ mnie wygania "idź na piwo, z domu wyjdz, do ludzi idź"
<czester> Na 23:30 ;_P
<bastetmilo> m477, z Jawora
<m477> nie znam :(
<bastetmilo> koło wrocławia
<bastetmilo> 60km
<m477> :(
<czester> Zatrudnili mnie w Allegro i firma takie atrakcje funduje :D
<bastetmilo> a co?
<bastetmilo> czester, czytałam własnie że prace zmieniłes.
<m477> a nic
<bastetmilo> m477, daleko co?
<m477> noo
<bastetmilo> ale wiesz, ze ja jestem stara i gruba i nie ma powodu żałowac ze daleko? :)
<m477> :)
<czester> Buehehehe
<czester> Kolejny ircowy zarywacz ;-)
<m477> kto
<bastetmilo> m477, no kto? :)
<czester> Ech, doczytam rss i idę spać.
<m477> ~_~
 * m477 here comes the pain
<bastetmilo> ojtam ojtam :)
<czester> Nic ciekawego
<czester> Kolejne gówna z androidem zapowiedzieli
<czester> Że im się to nie nudzi.
<bastetmilo> oj czester ty faboju :)
<m477> jakie gufna
<czester> Ciekawe czy jest ktoś kto potrafi wymienić i rozróżnić wszystkie modele.
<m477> fapboju*
<m477> androida? to bylo by ciezkie
<czester> Większość z nich nie różni się niczym poza logo.
<bastetmilo> No to co?
<bastetmilo> ja tam lubie swoijego androida
<czester> Po co tyle tego?;-)
<bastetmilo> wybór to dobra rzecz
<czester> Samsung napierdala na ślepo jak z karabinu i może ktoś coś kupi
<czester> Ciekaw jestem czy oni mają na to jakiś plan czy rzucają kostką.
<m477> pacz na jezyk :(
<bastetmilo> własnie. Nie przeklinaj.
<m477> otóż to
<bastetmilo> I chociaż juz nie chcę mieć nigdy więcej żadnego innego komputera niż iMac - to w zycie bym ajfona nie kupila.
<m477> ajmak
<czester> Stacjonarka to przeżytek.
<bastetmilo> czester, serio? Bo ja musze miec minumum monitor 21'' - takiego macbooka mi znajdziesz?
 * m477 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-t4g7GAWTuc&feature=feedu
<bastetmilo> (teraz mam 24'' i to jest za _mało_ )
<czester> bastetmilo: Macbooka z zewnętrznym ekranem.
<bastetmilo> czester, serio. Nie sram pieniedzmi, a biurko mam małe.
<czester> Podłączas klawiaturę, mysz i masz stacjonarkę.
<czester> Macbooka możesz nawet wtedy zamknąć.
<bastetmilo> Mam stacjonarkę teraz. z klawiatura i myszką.
<m477> pijemy
<bastetmilo> m477, to poczekaj - musze sie udac do lodówki w celu napełnienia szklanki :)
<m477> ;]
<bastetmilo> jush :)
<bastetmilo> w sumie jak sie pije to sie nie powinno pisać :)
<m477> wai
<bastetmilo> bo to człowiek głupoty wypisuje, a potem się wstydzi. Chociaż na #jakilinux mam oficlajne pozwolenie od opa na pisanie głupot :)
<m477>  pijmy
<bastetmilo> pijmy.
<m477> ;]
<bastetmilo> m477, a ty co w ogóle pijesz?
<m477> pifkuje
<bastetmilo> i dlatwgo nie spisz?
<m477> wstalem o 18
<bastetmilo> łaj?
<bastetmilo> łaj tak późno?
<m477> lubie spac :)
<bastetmilo> lol
<bastetmilo> do pracy nie chodzisz?
<m477> ups ;o
<m477> a nie nie chodze
<bastetmilo> szkoła?
<m477> gimbazjum
<bastetmilo> ah.
<m477> ;]
<bastetmilo> zaraz. azraz
<bastetmilo> jak gimnazjum to jakim cudem piwo pijesz?
<m477> ;o
<bastetmilo> w sensie - znajac problemy z rodzicami braci gimnazjalnej stąd, wynika moje pytanie.
<m477> ;/
<m477> zartowalem tylko
<bastetmilo> a skad ja mam wiedziec ze zartowales?
<m477> dlatego mowie :)
<bastetmilo> ok :)
<bastetmilo> więc?
<m477>  co
<bastetmilo> czemu sypiasz do 18.00
<m477> bo lubie?
<bastetmilo> ok
<bastetmilo> ej, no social media day we wrocku jest
<m477> wat
<bastetmilo> http://socialmediaday.pl/
<m477> nie klikam
<bastetmilo> czemu?
<m477> tl;dr :<
<bastetmilo> co?
<m477> ;>
<bastetmilo> eee
<bastetmilo> lol
<bastetmilo> "Informacje
<bastetmilo> Social Media Day Poland, to polski akcent w światowych obchodach dnia mediów społecznościowych."
<m477> wat
<bastetmilo> serio?
<m477> ?
<bastetmilo> no coty
<m477> hm?
<bastetmilo> no pytales co to social media day
<m477> na slowo media i social nie reaguje
<bastetmilo> a potem tl;dr wiec... zapodalam w skroconej formie
<bastetmilo> nic nie bylo ze nie reagujesz!
<m477> ;o
<m477> nie pij :/
<bastetmilo> moze ty nie pij? :)
<m477> ytrzezwitki jestem
<bastetmilo> właśnie widzę :)
<m477> nie widze klawiatury
<bastetmilo> zapal lampkę
<m477> nie mam
<m477> nazywasz sie Helena Świderska?
<bastetmilo> no tak
<m477> pijmy
<bastetmilo> pijmy
 * m477 polwea
<bastetmilo> tylko nie mów do mnie po imieniu, pliz :)
<m477> pszerwa na papu :)
<bastetmilo> chleb z masłem
<m477> wai :D ?
<m477> z koncentratem
<bastetmilo> pomidorowym?
<m477> nom
<bastetmilo> buee
<bastetmilo> :)
<m477> mniam
<bastetmilo> wolę moje masło :)
<m477> ile masz lat
<bastetmilo> duzo :)
<m477> to nie odpowiedz
<m477> ;p
<m477> to czemu twierdzisz ze stara jestes ;o
<bastetmilo> bo tutaj średnia to jest 19 :)
<m477> skad to info
<bastetmilo> bo znam część ludków stąd :)
<m477> nie liczac troli, to staruchy tu siedza
<bastetmilo> tia.
<m477> wlasnie
<m477> rzadko chyba tu wpadasz
<bastetmilo> m477, nie było mnie kilka tygodni, ale wczesniej bywałam przez kilka miesiecy :)
<m477> nie widzalem nigdy ;o
<bastetmilo> serio?
<m477> no;o
<bastetmilo> dziwne. Bo ja ciebie kojarze :)
<m477> ta?
<bastetmilo> nooo
<m477> chyba nie rozmawialismy nigdy
<bastetmilo> pewnie nie :)
<m477> usatysfakcjonowana?
<m477> ;p
<bastetmilo> :)
<sysek> :O
<m477> sysek: o/
<sysek> m477: o/
<m477> pijemy
<m477> sysek: zaraz chyba dokupie wodki
<m477> bo juz nie mam co pic
<sysek> lol
<sysek> jest przed 12
<m477> ale ja jeszcze z wczoraj ]
<czester> :-)
<czester> m477: Przesiedziałeś całą noc?
<czester> Oooooo
<czester> Nowy Navigon dla iPhone'a ;-)
<Oblawa> haj
<jacekowski> tomtom jest lepszy
<czester> Nie dla iPhone i ze swoim zjebanym podziałem.
<czester> Polska jest w mapach Europy wschodniej
<czester> Jak chcesz mieć Polskę i Europę zachodnią to musisz kupić 2 nawigacje.
<Drathir> witam...
<Drathir> czester: a jakie mapy?
<Drathir> w sensie coś znanego czy własne?
<tajwanuser> jest tutaj ktos ogarniety w KO/ORM?
<czester> Drathir: Mapy nawigacji TomTom
<czester> Chujnia z grzybnią jest w TomTOm
<czester> Mi się udało kupić Navigona na dałą Europę za 45 euro.
<Drathir> to nie tak drogo chyba...
<Drathir> m477: dalej % czy sen ?
<czester> No normalnie kosztuje 90e
<|B|enedyktXVI> o/
<Drathir> |B|enedyktXVI: ave...
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<pat_riko> hej
<pat_riko> need help <----
<pat_riko> ktokolwiek ?
<tajwanuser> pat_riko:
<Devil_Inside> witam :)
<Drathir> Devil_Inside: witam...
<Devil_Inside> Drathir siemka :)
<feniks> Dzien dobry
<feniks> Pytanie: Gdy instaluje na dysk 2 linuxa obok innego to robie 2 partycje SWAP?
<feniks> Aha, dziekiuje ...
<Filar> nie ma za co
<feniks> nie to jak bezgraniczana pomoc ...
<Szatan> feniks: może być 1 partycja swap
<feniks> dziekuje
<feniks> a home? robic dodatkowa?
<Szatan> feniks: yep bo systemy będą się "gryźć" o pliki konfiguracyjne
<feniks> jesli zrobie dodatkowa /home to beda sie grysc?
<Szatan> feniks: nie
<feniks> a o co bede sie grysc?
<feniks> beda
<Szatan> feniks: jeżeli 2 systemy będą miały 1 /home
<feniks> aha czyli musza byc 2 home? (jako partycje) a moze bys tak ze teraz jest jedna /home a dla 2 linuxa nie robic /home tylko dowiazac jako katoalog /home
<Szatan> feniks: tak 2 x /home
<feniks> a  co z grubem?bo ostatnio zniszczylem grba bo podczas istalacji graba (gdy istalowalem 2 linuxa )kazalem zainstalowac grub tego 2 linyxa na /boot
<feniks> i zrestartowalem i okazalo sie ze grab jest uszkodzony
<feniks> nie moglem wogole uruchomic systemu ani 1 ani 2
<Szatan> feniks: instalator powinien sam wykryć dodać do listy a jak nie znajdzie to ręcznie dopisać
<Szatan> dobra, idę się przejść
<feniks> ok dziekuje
<feniks> jeszcze mozna 1 pytanko?
<Szatan> no wal
<feniks> gdy usuwam plik do kosza on nadal (domniemam znajduje sie na tym dysku co byl)ale bez naglowka wiec jakiego programu uzyc zeby nadpiywac te pliki co sa w koszu(na prawde na dysku z kturego zostaly usuniete
<feniks> ?
<feniks> ktorego(soory za ort)
<feniks> aha
<feniks> no ten programik jest super...:)
<Ozil> feniks jaki to programik ?
<czester> Moja dziewczyna się śmienie z nickname "feniks" :D
<czester> Że "piszę do feniksa"
<czester> :D
<czester> Teraz widzę jak ludzie postrzegają irc i rozmowy z geekami i innymi dziwakami przez net :D
<jacekowski> to co tu jeszcze robisz?
<jacekowski> z dziwakami
<jacekowski> telewizor kupilem
<jacekowski> wieeeeeeeeeeelki
<czester> Siedzę w czytelni i czytam o pierwiastkach.
<termi> jacekowski: jaki?
<jacekowski> 59" plazma z 3d
<termi> pokaz konkretnie ktory :)
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Diabelko> jacekowski: 3D FUUUU
<lisu> czester: Tak to już jest, dziwne i niekiedy śmieszne wydaje się to, czego nie rozumiemy.
<qermit> jacekowski: ja oglądam filmy na większym ekranie i się nie chwaliłem do tej pory
<|B|enedyktXVI> Drathir ave!
<|B|enedyktXVI> kazdy moze isc do kina
<qermit> czester: gdzie tu masz gików?
<Oblawa> hai
<tajwanuser> zna sie ktos troche na js? na jego klasach?
<czester> qermit: W sumie...
<czester> lisu: Nie, że nie rozumiemy.
<czester> lisu: Pojawia się pytanie jak mozna tak przesiadywać na necie?;-P
<Tyczek> Siema Poznań.
<Oblawa> co tam miśki
<Oblawa> właśnie wykładowca mi powiedział
<Oblawa> że nadistro watch
<Oblawa> debian-mint przeskoczył ubuntu
<Oblawa> prawda to?
<czester> Siema Słupca.
<czester> Oblawa: Who cares?
<Thorbjorn> Oblawa: prawda
<Thorbjorn> Jednak nie sugerowałbym się Distrowatch
<Oblawa> szokłem.
<czester> lol
<czester> Przecież to praktycznie to samo.
<Thorbjorn> mint nie ma srunity
<czester> Whatever.
<Tyczek> ;)
<czester> To ten sam system z tymi samymi programami.
<czester> Różnica jest pewnie taka jak między Windows 7 Pro i Ultimate
<czester> Czyli nie mam bladego pojęcia jaka.
<czester> :D
<Tyczek> czester: E, jest inne logo i motyw graficzny. :)
<czester> Widziałem oba windowsy i było dokładnie to samo.
<Tyczek> Ja bym porównał do androida z różnymi launcherami. :D
<czester> Tyczek: Jaram się ;-P
<czester> Ostatnio dostąpiłem zaszczytu konfigurowania VPN na Linuksie.
<Oblawa> a mint-debian? ;x
<czester> Na KDE nie chciał za cholerę działać, po przełączeniu na Unity poszedł bez zająknięcia.
<czester> Też mi system.
<Oblawa> fuj, kde
<czester> Whatever.
<czester> Ja myślałem, że obsługa sieci to jest usługa systemowa.
<czester> Że nie będzie zależeć od durnej nakładki graficznej.
<czester> Ale najwyraźniej nawet to potrafią spierdolić ;-)
<czester> W ogóle to chodziło o vpn cisco
<czester> Jest jakaś ciulowa otwarta implementacja w repo, a żeby zainstalować tę od cisco trzeba się było je*ać z kompilacją.
<Drathir> kto wolał?
<Drathir> Thorbjorn: mint jeszcze siedzi na gnome2, ale chyba planują 3 przerobić...
<Thorbjorn> więc też badziew będzie
<Thorbjorn> ja am na kde4 wracam
<Drathir> czester: co do sieci to raczej dhcp powinno być w standardzie...
<Thorbjorn> tam*
<sysek> kolejny idealny dzien dla naukowca
 * lisu odpalił dziś ubuntu 8.04 na celeron 366, 160Mb ram :) - płynniej to chodzi niż win xp na 2400 celeron i 512 ram x]
<Drathir> Thorbjorn: chcą wygląd 2 osiągnąć więc może nie...
<m477> morning
<sysek> ITS OVER 9000~1~~1~!nonononononoenoenoeno
<m477> sysek: nie zapomnialeś oczymś?
 * sysek polewa ?
<m477> ;]
<Drathir> lisu: dawaj próbuj wyżej hrhr
<m477> ubuntu 1.04 na kartce papieru uruchom ;o
<bastetmilo> hej m477
<m477> cze bastetmilo
<Drathir> japonczycy to dopiero mają język, a raczej jego zapis...
<bastetmilo> Drathir, co? Japoński wcale nie jest taki trudny.
<Drathir> bastetmilo: w mowie podobno tak, ale w piśmie to nie bardzo...
<lisu> m477: na kalkulatorze... takim z PRLu, co na zielono świeci, wtedy to sie nazywało maszynka do liczenia
<hujry6> czesc tu Ania :)
<Ashiren> cool story sis
<m477> lisu: odważyłbym się rzec, superkomputer
<lisu> m477: hrhr
<m477> idę po mięsko na hamburgerki do biedronki, hihi :-)
<Wieslaw> witam czy na nowym ubuntu komus nie odpalal moze Qjackctl jesli tak to jak sobie z tym poradzil szukam od godziny w google i nic ;( bede wdzieczny za jakas pomoc
<Wieslaw> po wlaczeniu od razu wisi ;(
<czester> Drathir: A co ma piernik do wiatraka?
<czester> Drathir: Ja tylko mówię jakie to jest nieintuicyjne i bezsensowne.
<BlessJah> lol
<BlessJah> gmail wysłał mi jpg, w którym twierdzi, że wygrałem 150k funtów
<BlessJah> w nagłówko jest rozpikselowane logo google beta z znaczkiem ssl
<Oblawa> cześć!
<Oblawa> a pochwalę się i tutaj
<Oblawa> po miesiącu szukania dostałem wreszcie ładną BUDRYSÓWKĘ
<Oblawa> :3
<Oblawa> :|
<BlessJah> google ma gdzieś maila, na który można takie coś przekierować i zapomnieć o sprawie, w nadziei że się tym zajmą?
<m477> re
<termi> polewasz?
<m477> o nono
<m477> wczoraj znow jak głupi sie ochlałem
<termi> jak to w zyciu studenckim bywa, nie pierwszy i nie ostatni raz ;)
<m477> :(
<m477> like a boss
<m477> wszyscy piją? ;o
<Oblawa> nieeeee
<m477> :-)
<m477> musze odrobic prace domową z angielskiego ;o
<m477> http://enenews.com/just-in-americium-241-and-plutonium-detected-in-all-soil-samples-off-fukushima-coast-tepco-says-not-caused-by-meltdowns
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/82ltssc> (at enenews.com)
 * m477 pije herbatke z cytrynką ;-)
<Oblawa> O
<Oblawa> też bym się napił
<Szatan> 1st
<termi> to late
<Szatan> satan@Leningrad_v2 ~ $ date
<Szatan> nie, 20 lis 2011, 00:00:55 CET
<termi> Day changed to 20 lis 2011
<termi> 00:00 < Oblawa> O
<termi> tak
<Wilku> [23:57:56] * m477 pije herbatke z cytrynką ;-)
<Wilku> [00:00:24] <Oblawa> O
<Wilku> [00:00:25] <Oblawa> też bym się napił
<Wilku> [00:00:51] <Szatan> 1st
<Wilku> :P
<termi> O/
<Oblawa> \O
<Oblawa> Obława na Wilku
<Wilku> ^^
<Wilku> Szatan, mam interes, ale to w dzień się zgłoszę :)
<dKc> elo
<dKc> wie ktoś gdzie moge znalezc jakies info o protokole gg?
<Szatan> Wilku: chcesz duszę sprzedać?
<Szatan> dKc: lubgadu?
<Szatan> *libgadu
<Wilku> Szatan: mejbi :d
<Szatan> Wilku: co byś chciał w zamian ale masz JEDNO życzenie i trwa tylko 48 godzin.
<Drathir> dKc: tym ubuntowym?
<m477> ale ruch się zrobił ;o
<Drathir> m4zapewne liczą, że polejesz...
<Szatan> kto zmieni nick na Natasza?
<Drathir> m477: zapewne liczą, że polejesz...
<Wilku> Szatan: Oooo, chcę dostęp do roota na shellu dla kapusiów! ^^
<Drathir> żartuje oczywiście...
<dKc> Drathir, jak to ubuntowym?
<dKc> to jest kilka?
<dKc> ja chciałem tak ogólnie
<dKc> ale na stronach gadu-gadu.pl nie moge znalezc
<dKc> predzej na kadu.pl
<Drathir> dKc: nie działa Ci?
<Szatan> dKc: http://toxygen.net/libgadu/
<Drathir> dKc: gdyby mi działało podałbym Ci wersję da radę wyciągnąć przez klienta...
<dKc> działa, ale po prostu chciałbym wiedziec jak :)
<Szatan> dKc: Naucz się C :P
<Drathir> Szatan: a nie chodzi o wersję protokołu po stronie serwera?
<Wilku> Szatan: czyżbym odkrył życzenie, którego nie spełnisz w zamian za duszę? :o
<Szatan> Drathir: przecież bibloteka kontaktuje się z serwerem
<Drathir> dKc: ok jeśli Ci działa wyciągasz spod klienta więcej info...
<Szatan> Wilku: nie, wykonuje się :P
<dKc> mam dokumentacje libgadu w sumie
<dKc> Szatan, umiem trochę C nawet :)
<dKc> ale to jest zrobione za pomocą reverse engineeringu
<Wilku> Szatan: O.O
<dKc> czyli: w sumei działa tak jak prawdziwe GG!
<Drathir> Szatan: a ja myślałem, że to tylko łącząc się z serwerami gg bezpośrednio jest wykorzystywana...
<Drathir> o.O naprawili hrhr
<Szatan> Drathir: jak np. Kadu operuje na libgadu i wykorzystuje funkcje
<Drathir> no no, troszkę trzeba było czekać, ale najważniejsze, że znów działa...
<Drathir> Szatan: ale łącząc się przez psi i korzystając z transportu gg po stronie serwera też korzysta z tej biblioteki?
<Wilku> Szatan: 48H od końca wykonywania czy od złożenia życzenia? ^^
<Szatan> Wilku: GOTOWE! :D
<Wilku> Szatan: jakieś szczegóły :d?
<Szatan> Wilku: hasło to ruurkuuupierdzielonystół124666
<Szatan> `gentoonoc
<Wilku> Szatan, nie działa :(
<Wilku> Szatan: proszę o jak najszybsze rozpatrzenie reklamacji :>
<Drathir> Wilku: powoli zaczynam się zastanawiać co to gentoo takiego w sobie ma?
 * Wilku Drathir: to do mnie? Bo z treści raczej do Wizarda :p
 * m477 je domowe hamburgerki hihih
<Drathir> Wilku: oj tak to do Szatan-a? miało być... Ale kto wie może Ty też wiesz...
<Wilku> Szatan: Później spiszemy umowę sprzedaży duszy :P
<Wilku> Chyba poszedł świętować zdobycie nowej duszy :)
<Drathir> Wilku: albo co gorsze? wyć do księżyca jeśli dusza jest z tym powiązana... Hrhr
<Drathir> oho Wilczka wcieło... Nie dobrze, nie dobrze...
<Oblawa> Drathir:
<Oblawa> powiedz mi dlaczego ty zawsze Hrhrychasz
<m477> przejadlem sie i to srogo ;o
<m477> Drathir: polewam
<m477> Oblawa: on hrhrarczy
<Oblawa> no mniejsza
<Oblawa> dobranoc :>
#ubuntu-pl 2011-11-20
<Drathir> bo lubię...
<Drathir> kolorowych...
<Drathir> m477: a chociaż coś dobrego?
<m477> jak zawsze :)
<m477> nie no, dziś na sucho ;o
<Drathir> m477: uścislając mam na myśli Twoje przejedzenie...
<m477> aa
<m477> Drathir: no pisałem że hamburgerki zrobiłem :)
<Drathir> m477: nie zauważyłem... Czyli naprawdę dobre musiały być...
<Drathir> m477: ale dobrze, że na sucho... odpoczynek się przydaje...
<m477> nono
<m477> co tam
<m477> :)
<m477> WITAM
<office_> czes
<m477> office_: cze
<m477> lisu: o/ używasz fluxbox'a co nie?
<sysek> :o
<m477> sysek: o/
<m477> sysek: a Ty używasz?
<sysek> nope
<m477> ;o
<m477> to polewaj
<sysek> nope
<m477> :0
<m477> jak to
<m477> sysek: co tam
<sysek> m477: bieda w polsce. nawet plyty nie moge kupic
<m477> ;o
<m477> jak to
<sysek> ano
<m477> powiedz co Ci leży na sercu
<sysek> chcialem kupic plyte christiny perri - lovestrong
<m477> po kij Ci plyta w niedziele rano ;o
<sysek> na naszym iTunes nie ma, w empiku tez ;)
<m477> nie znam
<sysek> a na ebay 50 + przesylka 20-30
<m477> wydawnictwo piratesbay patrzyłeś?
<sysek> nie no tam jest, ale chce kupic oryginal
<sysek> ten kraj sam mnie zmusza do piractwa
<m477> :-)
<m477> co za ból
<m477> masz ode mnie za darmo  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoL5b3msp_Q :-)
<m477> wesołych świąt
<m477> fajna dupa z mordy ale nic poza tym
<sysek> mi tam sie podoba
<m477> sysek: to najważniejsze :*
<m477> muszę napisać leter ov aplikejszyn
<m477> dlaczego jak wchodze do folderu gdzie jest duzo plikow konqueror 'widzi' je odrazu a nautilus musi je sobie 'odswierzyc' co troche zajmuje? oO
<m477> odświeżyć ;o
<m477> sysek: wiesz?
<czester> Bo jest ciulowy.
<m477> ~_~
<m477> to nie odpowiedz
<czester> Bo jest kiepsko napisany, jak duża część Gnome.
<m477> kde chyba tez nie jest zbyt wydajne
<czester> Jak masz złom to tak.
<m477> bardziej bez sensownej opini nie slyszalem
<czester> Dlaczego?
<czester> Jaki masz procek i ile ramu?
<czester> Pewnie jakiegoś celerona i 1G ramu
<czester> Niestety systemom rosną wymagania sprzętowe
<czester> ;-)
<m477> czester: jak mam slabego kompa to bedzie nie wydajne, a jak dobre to bedzie wydajne?
<m477> gdzie tu logika
<m477> czester: a mam core2 duo, 4gb ramu wiec ...
<czester> Logika producentów softu, którzy mając lepszy sprzęt nie mają ochoty optymalizować kodu.
<m477>  no to chyba na superkomputerach to piszą
<czester> No cóż
<m477> ~_~
<czester> Nie powiedziałbym.
<czester> Jakie to c2d?
<m477> 2ghz
<czester> Zresztą co to za dyskusja
<m477> z dupy
<czester> Powiedziałem, że Nautilus zwsze był taki ciulowy.
<czester> Nieważne na jakim procesorze.
<m477> to po co pytasz ~_~
<czester> Pierwsza odpowiedź, którą teraz przyjąłeś Cię na początku nie zadowoliła
<czester> ^_^
<czester> Program może być po prostu do dupy.
<czester> Był jakiś zamiennik, thunar?
<czester> Nie wiem czy to jeszcze istnieje
<m477> gdzie napisałem, ze przyjełem
<m477> też nie wiem
<czester> Dobra, nie chce mi się dyskutować z kimś kto pijąc przed kompem potrafi przesiedzieć całą noc.
<m477> hehe
<m477> dziwne, że dopiero teraz to stwierdzasz
<czester> Bo nie dociera.
<czester> Wiesz, że jak się pije to szare komórki umierają?;-P
<m477> co nie dociera?
<czester> No właśnie. ;-)
<m477> nie wiem ;o
<m477> martw się o swoje
<m477> mnie wóda nie rusza
<czester> Ja o moje dbam, moja praca też o nie dba.
<m477> jaka praca
<czester> Wsparcie IT w Allegro.
<m477> cool
<m477> i jak coś nie działa to też mówisz, że jest ciulowe?
<czester> No raczej
<czester> Ostatnio powiedziałem kolesiowi, że kde jest ciulowe i musi używać gnome.
<m477> no to gratuluje
<m477> w którym nautilus jest ciulowy?
<czester> Bo na KDE nie działał VPN, a na Unity tak
<czester> I powiedz mi gdzie tu jest logika, skoro używają tych samych bibliotek do sieci>
<czester> Ciulowy software, głupie rozwiązania.
<m477> nie pomogę, nie znam się
<czester> Nie pytam Cię o pomoc, ja sobie radę dałem
<m477> no chyba, że trzeba jakąś flaszke obalić
<czester> No tak. W tym na bank jesteś dobry ;-)
<m477> nawet nie wiesz jak bardzo :)
<czester> Dobra
<czester> Idę pograć na gitarze, póki panna jest w kościele.
<m477> O_o
<m477> idę wysmarować chleb masłem, póki jest widno
<czester> Ech ;-P
<qermit> o/
<m477> pijemy :-)
<lisu> herbate
<Szatan> o wzbudził się jak feniks z popiołu :P
<qermit> czester: zauważam taką zauważalność, pojawiasz sie tutaj po każdej premierze jakiegoś produktu apple
<czester> qermit: He?
<m477> co to jest ta zauważalność?
<czester> qermit: Wydaje Ci się.
<Wilczek> Drathir: Nie rozumiem... Wycie do księżyca jest fajne :P
<czester> qermit: A co ostatnio zaprezentowali? iPhone'a 4S miesiąc temu
<czester> I wtedy się nie pojawiłem. Mało tego, nie powiedziałem teraz o nim ani słowa.
<nane> siemka :>
<nane> znacie moze jakas przegladarke tekstowa która obsluguje Obrazki/Flash?? :D i jakis tekstowy odtwarzac muzyki?. Bo xine to video.
<Trojanin> nane: tekstowy odtwarzacz muzyki - mocp
<Trojanin> a przeglądarka no to links2, ale w terminalu nie obsłuży obrazków i flasha
<nane> dzienki :> , myszka mi padla ;P hehe :D.
<m477> dzięki
<nane> m477: nie kozacz, terminal nie pokazuje polskich znków (poza ó) taie jaki żźć - juz nie )
<nane> znaczy w trybie tekstowym nie mam polskich znaków , wiec strony ciezko sie czyta =(
<Trojanin> nane: to ustaw kodowanie na UTF-8
<nane> nawet nie wiem jak =D, textówka to teraz cos nowego dla mnie =D
<m477> <nane> m477: nie kozacz
<m477> :D
<nane> oj xine jednak nie tesktowe ;P
<LeniOO> używa ktoś może OSD Lyrics?
<LeniOO> siema, tak swoja drogą :P
<czester> mplayer umiał odtwarzać filmy we framebufferze
<nane> o wiesz moze jak w mocp sciszac muzyja?
<czester> Ale do diabła
<czester> Po co męczyć się bez GUI?
<nane> jak w mocpu sciszyc muzyke??
<Szatan> nane: < ścisza się a > się podgłośnia
<Szatan> nane: naciśnij h to się więcej dowiesz
<nane> no wlasnie szukam pomocy :P
<nane> znaczy pliku help :D
<nane> do tego
<czester> zazwyczaj działa man nazwaprogramu
<Szatan> czester: dla bycia nerdem?
<nane> a wie ktos jak zrobic by tryb tekstowy obslugiwal polskie  ogonki, bo dziala tylko ó.... ;(
<tajwanuser> zna sie ktos na bazach?
<nane> tajwanuser: zalezy jakich :D
<tajwanuser> z mysql sie mecze;p
<nane> a jaki to problem?
<tajwanuser> mam tabele categories, contents, producers - w categories i producers zrobilem PRIMARY na id, w contents zrobilem PRIMARY na id, producer_id i category_id
<nane> NoM
<tajwanuser> chce dodac od delete cascade, ale wywala blad, ze jest problem z indexami
<tajwanuser> jak dodaje w contents
<nane> o.O dziwna sprawa =D. maySQL robi rózne psikusy :D
<Trojanin> nane: wciśnij klawisz h w mocp
<nane> Trojanin: juz wiem , juz kto to napisal =-D
<tajwanuser> dalej jeszcze w producers i categories unique na name(ona maja takie tabele), ale to chyba bezz znaczenia?
<tajwanuser> obie*
<tajwanuser> kolumny*
<nane> jaki blad wywala
<tajwanuser> http://wklej.org/id/630960/
<nane> jestem na trybvie tekstowym
<nane> :> nie zobacze tego :D
<nane> albo dobra... przepisze d o adres do lynxa
<Szatan> nane: zobaczysz np. w links :P
<tajwanuser> #1452 - Cannot add or update a child row: a foreign key constraint fails (`kohana_elektro-plc`.&lt;result 2 when explaining filename '#sql-478_37d'&gt;, CONSTRAINT `#sql-478_37d_ibfk_1` FOREIGN KEY (`catalog_producer_id`) REFERENCES `catalog_categories` (`id`) ON DELETE C)
<tajwanuser> konczy sie na "C)" - nie urwalo?
<nane> usun te keye :D
<tajwanuser> te unique? czy primary pousuwac?:P
<nane> nie orwalo :D
<nane> uniki pierw :P
<nane> primary czy bez proomary to nie widze roznicy :D
<m477> urwało
<tajwanuser> bo relacje ofc robie tylko w contents?
<nane> m477: nie urwalo
<nane> "ON DELTE C)"
<tajwanuser> heh, nie da mi usunac primary
<tajwanuser> ;p
<nane> tajwanuser: wyex[portuj poierw
<m477> aha
<tajwanuser> sec
<nane> pierw przy kasacja
<nane> tyn uników
<nane> tych
<tajwanuser> no skasowalem, nic nie pomoglo
<tajwanuser> ta sama tresc bledu
<nane> ten san blad
<nane> ?
<nane> a masz wszystko NOT NULL?
<tajwanuser> nane: sec, dla category ustawilem
<tajwanuser> dla producer nie moge
<tajwanuser> zaraz zobacze czym sie roznia
<nane> kochany widze uzywasz :D
<tajwanuser> tia;>
<tajwanuser> chcesz stronke?:P
<nane> Demotywatory na kochanie smigaja
<tajwanuser> zawsze zastanawialem sie dlaczego tak zamulaja:D
<nane> na kochane trza miec mocny sprzecior :D
<nane> mnie tez zamulala
<tajwanuser> mocny to trzeba miec na symfony;)
<tajwanuser> robie teraz stronke, na ktorej pewnie bedzie max kilkadziesiat wejsc dziennie
<nane> a nie lepiej napisac samemu wlasny cms? :D
<nane> na php :D
<tajwanuser> ale demoty robilbym na wlasnym skrypcie
<tajwanuser> kohana!=cms;p
<nane> i sql :> dodac jqury
<tajwanuser> pewnie, ze mozna
<tajwanuser> ale po co;p
<nane> ja wiem :P , ale zawwze mozna miec wlasny :D
<nane> no ale potem wiesz co gdzie jak , bo to robiles ty :DF
<tajwanuser> wole raczej nauczyc sie kolejnego frameworka, albo 2 ;)
<tajwanuser> czasami wpada jakies grzebanie w cudzych skryptach
<nane> kurde mam 3 piosenki z ~/muzyka
<nane> a mam 3 dyski dyzyczne i nie wiem na którym mam albumy piosenek :D
<nane> fizyczne*
<tajwanuser> :D
<nane> z czego kazdy podzielo na na 2-3 partycje
<tajwanuser> po co Ci tyle miejsca?
<tajwanuser> chyba, ze to jakies 3x20gb;p
<nane> tajwanuser: czasy MS Windows - duzo oprogramowania "/lewego/" na dysku lezalo :D
<nane> a teraz czasy Linux , to dyski siwiaca pustkami , bo przez lata zmienily sie przywyczajenia
<tajwanuser> w czasach MS windows mialem 1x40gb:D
<LeniOO> pytanko, jest może opcja w gnome żeby nie pokazywało konkretnej aplikacji na pasku listy otwartych okien?
<nane> tajwanuser: zaleznie od systemyu
<tajwanuser> teraz mam tylko troche filmami zawalone
<nane> tajwanuser: podobnie , filmy i muzyka =D
<tajwanuser> nie mam duzo muzyki, <15gb
<nane> malo :D
<tajwanuser> slucham sobie teraz piosenki z YT :D
<nane> u mnie jakt jakies 120gb ^^
<tajwanuser> lol
<nane> ja nie mam jak ;D
<Szatan> eh, u mnie to jest 200 GB w *.flac
<nane> u mnie w .mpc :P
<tajwanuser> nane: nie zainstalowales srodowiska graficznego?:P
<nane> tajwanuser: myszka padla
<tajwanuser> :E
<nane> po h... mi srodowisko graficzne teraz
<tajwanuser> ma swoje zalety;)
<nane> ta... czym bede sterowal??? :D
<tajwanuser> tabem;p
<nane> na Unity slabo to dziala ;D
<nane> Bloutooth mi padl
<nane> to byl telefonem sterowal :D
<nane> znaczy galka z niego
<tajwanuser> a nie wie, wlaczylem to gowno na 15 minut i wiecej nie wracam do tego trudnego tematu
<nane> albo padem z xboxa, ale nie mam xbox->usb
<tajwanuser> moze nowa myszka... ;p
<nane> tajwanuser:  w niedziele?
<nane> tajwanuser: jutro kupie ;D
<tajwanuser> heh, tabele categories i producers sa identyczne, a do jednej nie moge ustawic relacji:|
<nane> tajwanuser: ppech! :D
<tajwanuser> no w niedziele to chyba aby jakies media martty
<tajwanuser> bede musial zrobic export danych
<tajwanuser> export struktury dobrej
<tajwanuser> usunac zla
<nane> tajwanuser: le... u mnie sa same galerie i targowiska ;P
<tajwanuser> skopiowac dobra
<tajwanuser> i import
<nane> chodzial jest jeszcze Kaufland... ale tam nie kupie raczej _D
<nane> oo i jest Obi :D
<nane> tam tymbardziej
<tajwanuser> u mnie jest 1,5 km od domu sklep ABC, ale w niedziele zamkniety :P i 30km do wiekszego miasta
<nane> kurde, tajwanuser wiesz moze jak sprawdzic ile mam dysków?  ( np. dev/sda2 JAKAS_ETYKIETA ROZMIAR_W_MB )
<nane> tzw. listing dyskół i partycji
<nane> bo zwartiuje z 3-4 piosenkami xD
<nane> zwartiuje
<nane> kurd....zwariuje
<Ozil> sfdisc -l
<nane> zapisze sobie ;D
<Ozil> lub fdisc -l
<Szatan> nane: cfdisk /dev/sdx ?
<nane> dzieki :D za komendy z/w 'd
<tajwanuser> hah, teraz mi nie da usunac tej tabeli
<tajwanuser> :D
<magstrat> bry... od razu chcialbym zaznaczyc ze jestem newbie i mam problem natury... okienkowej. otoz moj netbook ma z ubuntu obecnie rozdzielczosc 800x600 i jest ona jedyna do wyboru, pomyslalem wiec ze jest to problem ze sterownikami
<nane> Blad krytyczny, nie mozna otworzyc urzedenia dysku| prosze nacisnac dowolny klawisz by zakonczyc cfdisk
<tajwanuser> o, mam jeden klucz, ktory przeoczylem
<tajwanuser> ale jego tez mi nie da usunac
<magstrat> idac tym tropem pobralem sterowniki ze strony amd do mojej karty graficznej
<magstrat> jednak na obecnej rozdzielczosci (800x600) przyciski do nawigacji po instalacji sa ukryte i nie mozna ich kliknac
<nane> a s/fdisk -l nic nie pokazuje ;d
<magstrat> pytanie wiec jest: jak przysunac okno tak aby te przyciski sie pojawily?
<tajwanuser> magstrat: a masz go na pasku?
<magstrat> tak
<nane> ej lipa =P
<tajwanuser> magstrat: prawym na obiekt na pasku i move
<tajwanuser> a pozniej nei ruszaj myszki, tylko lewy i przytrzymaj
<magstrat> tajwanuser: to nie dziala
<tajwanuser> hm, dalo sie jakos ustawic wirtualny pulpit
<magstrat> tajwanuser: okienko mozna przesunac maksymalnie az sie nie "styknie" belka tytulowa z tym paskiem gornym
<magstrat> tajwanuser: a ja potrzebuje przesunac jeszcze wyzej
<tajwanuser> magstrat: no to tryb tekstwoy Ci pozostaje
<nane> tak jak mi ;D
<nane> magstrat: dolacz bracie do trybu tekstowego :D
<tajwanuser> nane: mozesz zainstalowac jakies srodowisko do trybu tekstowego;p
<magstrat> tajwanuser: z przyjemnoscia bym z niego skorzystal, ale to pobralem ze strony amd i on sam "kaze" mi uzywac graficznego
<tajwanuser> jest chyba takie cos
<tajwanuser> o:D
<magstrat> tzn. po prostu nie da sie tego zainstalowac uzywajac tylko konsoli :<
<magstrat> nie da sie jakos wymusic zmiany rozdzielczosci?
<tajwanuser> no masz etc/c11/xorg.conf
<tajwanuser> a tak to ja Ci nie pomoge
<magstrat> tajwanuser: no sproboje, zobacze co z tego wyjdzie :<
<nane> haa! udalo sie! dzienki Szatan , nie cfdisk , tylko fdisk /deb/sdX ^^ a potem p :)
<tajwanuser> ale ze mnie debil...
<nane> tajwanuser: co zes zrobil?
<tajwanuser> to nei trzeba bylo usuwac indexu dla pierwszej tabeli, to trzeba bylo dodac dla drugiej
<nane> =D
<nane> czlowiek uczy sie na bledach
<tajwanuser> tylko dalej nie dziala
<tajwanuser> :D
<nane> hahah D
<nane> btw. ostatnie pytanko , gg w trybie graficznym, wiem ze kiedys bylo :D
<tajwanuser> heh, wczoraj pisali o tym na jakims kanale
<tajwanuser> nie, za duzo logow jednak mam
<tajwanuser> :P
<nane> :D
<Szatan> nane: w graficznym: Kadu a w konsoli: Ekg, Ekg2
<magstrat> czy jezeli w etc/X11/ nie mam xorg.conf to zle?
<Szatan> magstrat: to znaczy że ładuje Ci vesę czyli podstawowy driver grafiki i podstawowe ustawienia urządeń wejściowych
<tajwanuser> to niezle:D
<nane> Szatan: klenczki :D
<Szatan> nane: może chcesz sprzedać duszę? :D
<magstrat> Szatan: to co mam zrobic zeby tak nie bylo? :> tzn. ja chce zmienic na chwile ta rozdzielczosc 800x600 na wieksza zeby moc zainstalowac sterowniki `normalne`
<Szatan> magstrat: w konsoli xrandr wyświetli Ci możliwe tryby jak się zdecydujesz to xrandr -s rozdzielczość
<magstrat> Szatan: twierdzi ze maksymalna to 800x600, co mnie nie zadowala
<Metallhead> hej
<nane> no zwala, chcialem dodac komentarz na komputerswiat, i nagle pokazalo : Przepisz kod z obrazka -.- -.-
<Szatan> magstrat: a daj xrandr -x 1024x768?
<Metallhead> takie pytanie, nie chce mi się włączć gnome shell, jak loguje jako gnome shell, mam tylko tapete, nie widać tego paska ani nic wgle nie ma. nie wie ktoś może jak to naprawić?
<magstrat> Szatan: not found in avalible modes
<tajwanuser> wrrr... narobilem roznych dziwnych relacji
<tajwanuser> i przez to
<tajwanuser> pozapominalem o nich
<Szatan> magstrat: hmm, a jakie rozmiary ma to okno drivera?
<magstrat> Szatan: nie wiem, na pewno jest wyzsze niz 600 pikseli bo przyciski w stylu "dalej" sa schowane pod dolnym paskiem
<Metallhead> ↑ a może ktoś wi co z tym gnome shell? ↑
<Metallhead> halooooooo
<Szatan> magstrat: eh spróbuj jakoś to okno przemieścić
<magstrat> Szatan: probowalem to robic na milion roznych sposobow ;)
<nane> jak w  ekg sciagnac liste kontaktow :D
<Metallhead> ↑↑↑ A CO ZROBIĆ JAK SIĘ GNOME SHELL JEBIE? ↑↑↑
<magstrat> Metallhead: zmienic na gnome 2
<Metallhead> ...
<magstrat> Szatan: sporobuje zainstalowac jakies inne sterowniki, bez jakis debilnych graficznych instalatorow
<magstrat> moze pojdzie
<nane> gnome-shell zawsze sie je...psulo :D
<Metallhead> a ktoś wie, co z tym shellem w gnome3? i czy wszystcy służą tu tak fachowyci radami jak magstrat ?
<Szatan> http://www.wykop.pl/link/950261/55-punktow-karnych/
<Metallhead> halo...
<tajwanuser> w koncu sie udalo
<magstrat> Metallhead: w jaki sposob mamy udzielic fachowej porady skoro napisale "nie dziala, pomozcie mi"
<tajwanuser> nie wiem co bylo przyczyna, ale jak wyeksportowalem baze, a pozniej wsadzilem od nowa, to juz szlo
<Metallhead> magstrat: mam zainstalowany gnome shell, jak wybieram gnome przy logowaniu to mam tylko tapete i nic więcej, jak w terminalu wpisuje gnome-shell --replace, to niby działa, jakieś szczegóły jeszcze?
<nane> Metallhead: aptitude purge gnome-shell ,  i zainstaluj cos normanego ,a nie jakies gnome-shell która dziala jak cholera :>
<Metallhead> nane: więc co na przykład?
<Metallhead> btw, na innym kompie miałem gnome shell, i działalo dobrze
<nane> Metallhead: to tak jak z KDE4 :D na innym kompie dzial dobrze,,, ba moim to koszmar :D
<Metallhead> nane: nawet na tym jakiś czas miałem gnome shell i działał
<nane> Metallhead: nie wiem :P ,ja siedzie na Unity , teraz aktualnie  bez xów ;d
<nane> osobiscie powiem ze Unity jest dobre
<Metallhead> mi słabo odpowiada, wole szela
<nane> lepiej mi sie nawiguje niz na gnome3 ;D
<Metallhead> ale teraz nie chce startować :/
<Trojanin> unity to kwestia przyzwyczajenia tylko
<nane> Nie licha historia :> nie mam rady na to , ale na oslode dodam ze w 36.6 jest Webek niejadel xP :>
<foreste> czesc
<nane> siema
<mati75> nane: jak możesz siedzieć na unity bez x'ów, jedno wyklucza drugie
<nane> mati75: siedze bez Xów w terminalu
<nane> a unity mam ogolnie jak menager okien
<mati75> w konsoli
<nane> jako*
<mati75> bo terminal to emulator konsoli dla x
<nane> aa :D
<nane> czyli siedzew konsoli
<nane> tty1~6 , bo <7 to juz Xy
<foreste> conky rozjechalo mi sie
<nane> foreste: a mi myszka ;d
<foreste> Conky: drawing to double buffer
<foreste> Conky: '/home/foreste/.conkyrc' modified, reloading...
<foreste> Conky: /home/foreste/.conkyrc: 26: config file error
<foreste> Conky: desktop window (1c00216) is subwindow of root window (1ad)
<foreste> Conky: window type - normal
<foreste> Conky: drawing to created window (0x4000001)
<foreste> Conky: drawing to double buffer
<nane> "26:" P
<foreste> own_window_hints  background , undecorated,below , sticky , skip_taskbar , skip_pager
<nane> jak rozumie, to 26 linia
<foreste> http://pastebin.com/KiCnuXsu
<foreste> caly cfg
<foreste> ostatnio zniklo przezroczystosc
<Szatan> czester: http://www.nomusk.pl/pokaz,13620.html
<BlessJah> Oo cd zaczął pluć błędami I/O
<BlessJah> zgrywam kilkuletnie płyty do iso
<dweller> BlessJah: kto dziś używa płyt? :f
<dweller> ja w ciągu ostatnich 2 lat płyt użyłem może 4-6 razy
<Szatan> dweller: wytwórnie płyt audio?
<dweller> ale używasz ich?
<dweller> bo ja jak zassam muzykę, spodoba mi się i kupię płytę to nawet jej nie rozpakowuję ;f
<Szatan> dweller: zripowanie do *.flac i na półkę :)
<dweller> blah
<dweller> taniej na gb danych wychodziło kupić dysk
<dweller> twardy
<dweller> w sumie to taniej wychodzi od jakiś 6-7 lat
<dweller> ;f
<Szatan> dweller: tia, szczególnie że teraz cena hdd poszła w górę spowodowane tym że zalało fabrykę hdd w tajwanie
<dweller> no co
<dweller> wróciliśmy do cen z przed 5 lat
<dweller> gdzie 500gb kosztuje ~250-300zł
<dweller> ale to i tak taniej wychodzi
<dweller> + możesz sobie usunąć jak jednak nie chcesz
<Szatan> niektóry zapasy porobili
<dweller> oj tam
 * dweller próbuje domknąć kanapę pełną dysków
<Szatan> dweller: u mnie jest dużo 2,5 calówek z obudowami  USB
<dweller> ja mam 1TB kupione 2 lata temu za 300zł i 500Gb kupione 4 lata temu
<dweller> i 160GB w laptopie
<Szatan> eh, 2x 500 GB 3,5 cala 1TB 3,5 cala 8x 80 GB 2,5 cala 2x 120 GB 2,5 cala i 750 GB w laptopie
<dweller> no widzisz
<dweller> ja byłbym zły gdybym musiał teraz dysk kupować
<Szatan> chyba teraz się opłaca SSD zakupić :)
<dweller> jak masz hajs
<Szatan> dweller: cena aktulanie jest taka sama
<dweller> Szatan: tylko pojemność nie
<dweller> :]
<mtrx> Elo wszystkim, mam problem z karmic pod arm, Apt get zwraca 404 ze względu innej organizacji folderów(zmieniłem ports.ubuntu.com na old-releases.ubuntu.com) Jest jakiś sposób żeby to fixnąć? (ubu odpalam w chroot na androidowym smartfonie)
<Szatan> mtrx: eh, muszisz dhcpnąć i routing ustawić
<mtrx> nie za bardzo kumam chciałeś powiedzieć, mógł byś nieco jaśniej?
<Szatan> mtrx: ach Ty się chrootnęłeś, to ustaw /etc/resolv.conf
<mtrx> w każdym razie przeszkadza to że w jednym jest "ubuntu-ports" a w drugim "ubuntu" i przez to 404
<mtrx> neta mam jeśli o to chodzi
<mtrx> i z edycją plików nie za bardzo
<mtrx> bo vi przez adb czy terminal emulator androida się nieco pieprzy
<mtrx> mam tylko konsolę bez gui
<Szatan> mtrx: echo "coś" >> /etc/jakiś_plik?
<mtrx> a
<mtrx> ok
<mtrx> a co mam ustawić?
<mtrx> nie jestem zaawansowany w tych sprawach ^^ ale napewno da się coś zrobić żeby używało old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ zamiast old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ ?
<mtrx> wichout this i cant install vnc server and acces gui
<mtrx> *sory że po ingliszu
<Wizard> cześć
<Wizard> mtrx, resolv.conf to ustawienia dns
<mtrx> coś jak hosts w windzie
<mtrx> a da się w tym ustawić żeby używało old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ zamiast old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ ?
<czester> Szatan: I co w związku z Twoim linkiem?
<Szatan> czester: nic, wyznawco Apple
<Wizard> mtrx, nie możesz zmienić sobie tego w /etc/apt/sources.list?
<czester> LOL
<czester> Wyznawca Apple ze mnie żaden
<czester> Chyba, że jechanie po linuksie ze mnie robi wyznawcę.
<czester> Ale jak coś jest dla mnie chu*owe to to tak nazywam. Sorry.
<mtrx> aaa
<mtrx> mój błąd
<mtrx> dzięki wielkie :)
<mtrx> zmieniłem początek tylko linku
<Szatan> czester: eh, zrób to lepiej
<czester> Co mam zrobić?
<czester> Całe szczęście nic z linuksem nie muszę robić ;-)
<Szatan> napisz jakiś duży soft i niech inni narzekają
<czester> Po co?
<czester> Od tego są ludzie, którzy potrafią to robić.
<czester> Ale ci co są bardzo dobrzy na tym zarabiają ;-)
<czester> Mało jest softu darmowego i dobrego zarazem.
<czester> Chociaż może inaczej - mało jest softu non-profit, który byłby dobry.
<czester> Ja serio wolę zapłacić za program niż zadowalać się biednymi próbami.
<Szatan> tak, na pewno kupisz np. Photoshopa, Windows Server już widzę
<czester> Nie potrzebuję tego więc po co miałbym to kupować?;-P
<czester> Zamiast photoshopa kupiłem inny program.
<czester> Pixelmator
<Andromacha> czester, to po co tu siedzisz? Skoro z linuksem nic nie musisz robic? Idz hejtuj gdzieś indziej.
<czester> Andromacha: Wyobraź sobie, że kiedyś byłem tu operatorem nawet ;-)
<Andromacha> czester, no to co? To nie znaczy, że nadal masz tu siedzieć. Obowiazku takiego nie ma.
<czester> No a Ty się ode mnie odwal. Jak Ci się nie podoba to nie czytaj i tyle. Nikt Cię nie zmusza do dyskusji.
<Andromacha> och, strzel focha jeszcze.
<czester> Mam do tego zbyt duży dystans ;-)
<Andromacha> właśnie widzę
<czester> Widzisz literki i nic więcej.
<Andromacha> skoro napisałeś "odwal się" to dla mnie jest już brak dystansu.
<Wizard> uh
<Wizard> wojna
<Wizard> cześć czester, cześć Andromacha
<Wizard> cześć Szatan
<Andromacha> cześć Wizard
<Wizard> czester, czemu wojujesz?
<czester> Wizard: Jak zawsze.
<czester> Ślepota jest niedobra ;-)
<Szatan> Wizard: witaj czarodzieju
<czester> Wizard: Niektórzy to biorą na śmierć i życie...
<czester> ;-P
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> ja się w sumie też już w ubuntu przestałem bawić
<Wizard> LTS jeszcze jest używalny, ale reszta.. pfff
<Andromacha> czester, mówisz o sobie? Bo mnie jakoś dwa lata na maku nie pieprzły tak mocno w głowę, żeby hejtować linuksa.
<Wizard> Andromacha, mów po polsku
<B33lz> A co, niby windows lepszy?
<czester> Ja zawsze tak gadałem więc mi tu nie wkręcaj.
<Wizard> poza tym on nic złego nie powiedział
<czester> B33lz: Windows lepszy. ;-)
<B33lz> od kiedy?
<Wizard> kwestia gustu
<czester> Od kiedy są na niego sterowniki i dużo programów ;-)
<B33lz> 8 lat na windowsie - nigdy wiecej
<Wizard> os x jeszcze rozumiem, ale windows to jest już masochizm
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> 3.11 był wporzo
<Wizard> potem popsuli
<czester> 8 lat na linuksie - nigdy więcej ;-P
<Andromacha> Wizard, 98 dało się jeszcze  używać, nie gadaj :)
<B33lz> pół roku na linuksie i mam nadzieję że do końca życia
 * Andromacha zbiera na nerbooka, żeby mieć znów Ubuntu :) 
<Wizard> Andromacha, 98 to był system, który mnie przekonał do instalacji linuksa
<Wizard> i już zostałem :/
<Wizard> tyle lat i jeszcze nie znalazłem ulubionej dystrybucji :(
<Wizard> znaczy, znalazłem, ale nie jest perfekcyjna
<Szatan> Wizard: może LFS? :P
<Wizard> Szatan, to jest dla masturbantów
<czester> Szatan: To ma być przyjemne w użytkowaniu
<Andromacha> mnie przekonal dopiero XP :)
<czester> A nie masturbacja dla masturbacji.
<Wizard> Andromacha, twardy jesteś
<Wizard> ja lubię RHEL
<czester> Z dystrybucji najznośniejsze było ubuntu
<czester> Aż zaczęli wprowadzać "ulepszenia"
<czester> ;-)
<czester> Hahahaha
<czester> Jaki kamuflaż ;-P
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> ej dobra, miałem buildrót zrobic
<czester> Haha
<czester> Ja naprawiałem plastikowy zegarek ;-P
<czester> ttp://distilleryimage6.instagram.com/2cf76e8c139a11e1a87612313804ec91_7.jpg
<czester> http://distilleryimage6.instagram.com/2cf76e8c139a11e1a87612313804ec91_7.jpg
<m477> morning
<dweller> flaszka już przygotowana
<dweller> ?
<m477> sekunda
<Galahad_> witam
<BlessJah> dweller: ja używam, ale wszystkie nagrałem 3-7 lat temu
<onedeep69> re
<dweller> BlessJah: rzeczy z przed 3-7 lat mam od tych conajmniej 3 lat na dyskach twardych
<dweller> i zbackupowane na serwerze
<BlessJah> dweller: ja mam na desktopie za mały dysk, a na lapku nie mam windy
<dweller> a co ma winda do tego? :D
<sysek> ;o
<m477> :O ?
<dweller> szerzej
<m477> :(    )
<Szatan> głębiej
<m477> nie moge
<Wizard> eh
<m477> ;-)
<Wizard> m477, grabicie sobie, towarzyszu
<Szatan> Wizard: czarodzieju, jak się ma Wasza java?
<m477> towarzyszu? ;|
<sysek> ano
<Wizard> Szatan, ma się dobrze
<Wizard> i nie umrze, niestety
<Wizard> m477, a co, nie wiedziałeś, że #ubuntu-pl to tylko przykrywka dla działalności rewolucyjnej?
<sysek> ech
<sysek> dol mnie zlapal
<m477> Wizard: nono
<m477> sysek: polać?
<sysek> niee
<Wizard> szary deszcz zamoczył jar!
<Szatan> sysek: co się stało Towarzyszu?
<sysek> a nic no. nie wiem co sie dzieje z Ruda, tzn wiem, ze jest w pracy no ale jakos od wczoraj w ogole nie rozmawialismy
<m477> ;o
<Szatan> sysek: brak tematów wspólnych?
<m477> ruda miedzi?
<sysek> Szatan: nie. oboje pracujemy
<sysek> Szatan: i jeszcze nie mieszkamy ze soba
<Wizard> ruda?
<Wizard> twoja laska?
<Wizard> mieszkasz z laską?
<m477> imo o matke chodzi
<Wizard> to już bym wolał z laską
<Szatan> Wizard: uzbroj się w status +o
<Wizard> Szatan, po co?
<sysek> Wizard: tak, moja dziewczyna. nie mieszkamy razem.
<Szatan> Wizard: wyczuwam że komuś KAAAABUUUMM się zrobi
<Wizard> chwała bogom
<Wizard> Szatan, znaczy jutro napisze, że ruda, to jego była dziewczyna?
<Szatan> Wizard: nie, chodzi o m477
<Wizard> :]
<Galahad_> cześć
<Wizard> cześć Galahad_
<Galahad_> tzn *witam
<m477> Szatan: co ja :o
<Oblawa> cześć :3
<m477> witamy :)
<Szatan> Oblawa: e no nie jestem gejem.
<Galahad_> szkoda :(
<Oblawa> Szatan: hę?
<Oblawa> a o co chodzi?
<Galahad_> :D
<Oblawa> tzn nie no spoko fajna informacja
<|B|enedyktXVI> yo!
<Szatan> |B|enedyktXVI: Ave JA!
<Oblawa> ale nie pamiętam żebym pytał
<m477> O_o
<Szatan> Oblawa: o tylną część ciała
<Galahad_> ile to jest iks vał i ?
<m477> żartujesz?
<|B|enedyktXVI> ave Szatan
<m477> ave maryja
<Galahad_> ave stryjeczna ciotka od strony babki Jezusa :D
<m477> ;]
<Galahad__> hmm to co tam słychać ?
<Galahad__> w świecie Linuksa?
<Wizard> lipa
<Wizard> jak zawsze
<Szatan> problemy dnia codziennego
<Galahad__> hehe
<Galahad__> taak robota.... robota .... robota.... crazy
<Szatan> czyli M$ i Apple ma przewagę
<TheNumb> Szatan: zajmij się nimi!
<Galahad__> tacy ludzie są co poradzić
<Galahad__> idą na komerche i koniec
<Galahad__> na miejscu kosmitów faktycznie przyleciał bym w 2012 i zniszczył wszytkich posiadaczy M$ i Apple !  :D
<TheNumb> Galahad__: świnia jesteś :<
<Galahad__> to są dzieła Reptilian
<Galahad__> nie wierzycie to sobie obejrzyjcie filmiki ;D
<Szatan> Galahad__: wystarczy większa bomba pod Redmondem :P
<Galahad__> bomba uruchamiana Linuksem :D
<Galahad__> myślicie że to bedzie jakiś trop ?
<Galahad__> może dla niepoznaki zapodać leoparda hmmm
<TheNumb> Galahad__: dostanie KP i nic się nie uda.
<Galahad__> spoko spoko od czsu odejścia bila tam już nie ma geniuszy nikt tego nie rozbroi :D skończyły sie czasy kiedy prawdziwi męszczyźni pisali własne sterowniki
<Wizard> Galahad__, ja jestem posiadaczem apple :/
<Galahad__> zw idę szykować busa ;D
<sysek> jakby linuks byl komerycjny tez by sie wybil
<Szatan> Wizard: a masz Gentoo na Apple? :D
<sysek> a tak tworza go amatorzy
<Wizard> a RHEL nie jest komercyjny?
<Wizard> i jest wybity
<Galahad__> Wizard: wiec ostatnie ostrzenie od dowódcy gwiezdnej floty 3 wielkich okrętów :D
<TheNumb> no, palce ma powybijane
<Galahad__> i niech anunaki maja cie w swojej opiece :D
<Wizard> co to są reptilianie?
<Wizard> coś ze star trek?
<lisu> re
<TheNumb> Stary Trek, a fuj
<Galahad__> reptilianie ot rasa obcych ukrywajaca się w redmond*
<Wizard> mhm
<Wizard> tak, dobrze
<m477> a spak?
<psesq> siemka
<Wizard> psesq, cześć
<nn52> o/
<nn52> witam dzieci kochane :)
<Wizard> nn52, cześć śliczna
<m477> no cze
<nn52> Unity mi się nudzi , gnome ściąga mi się :D
<Szatan> psesq: glebka?
<Wizard> nn52, które gnome?
<nn52> Chyba nie 2... bo  2 nie da się już  ściągnąć
 * Wizard ma
<Szatan> Wizard: boś Ty RHELowiec :P
<psesq> Szatan: slucham?
<nn52> a Czerwona Czapa czasem nie płatna?
<Wizard> nn52, zawsze jest Centuś i Scientific
<Szatan> nn52: są przecież darmowe odmiany
<Szatan> psesq: rymuję
<nn52> Jutro kupie pare płytek DVD i sprawdzę Fedore 16 i Centka. Miejsce na partycji jest
<psesq> a to żółwik ;)
<nn52> na dysku*
<nn52> jak wpisze aptitude install gnome-shell , to potem gnome sie odpali nie ?? :D
<Wizard> nn52, lepiej gnome-desktop, czy jakoś tak
<nn52> a jak wpisalam gnome-desktop i gnome-shell ? :D
<nn52> g-shell ponoć nie dopracowany
<Wizard> nn52, będzie ok
<nn52> a :D
<nn52> nie wpisywalam jeszcze gnome-shell --replece :P
<Wizard> i lepiej tego nie rób
<Wizard> wyloguj się i strzel z gdma
<nn52> używam tego nowego menagera logowania
<nn52> wiesz o co chodzi :P
<nn52> czemu nie polecasz wpisywania gnome-shell --replece na gnome3?
<nn52> aa lightdm się to nazywało :P nie mam gdm tylko lightdm :P
<Wizard> nn52, co za różnica
<nn52> sam napisałeś by to zrobić na gdm
<Wizard> o boże
<Wizard> *dm
<Szatan> Wizard: boga tutaj nie ma
<Wizard> a tak
<Wizard> o szatanie
<Wizard> lepiej?
<Szatan> Wizard: nie, stwierdzam oczywistą oczywistość
<nn52> dobra,... 380mb się ściąga
<Szatan> huh, u mnie 40 GB z neta
<Wizard> nn52, sporo o_O
<nn52> Wizard, no co ... samo gnome :".
<nn52> wpisałam apt-get install gnome i łykno 380mb :D
<nn52> Szatan, u mnie na routerze patrząc po dziennikach vnstat , to 3dniowy upload wynosi 36,2gb :D
<Wizard> uh
<nn52> Ciekawy który tyle wysyła...  hmmm
<Szatan> nn52: to na łączu 2mbit/s to 2-3 dni zajmie eh mam tylko 32 KB/s uploadu
<Szatan> to jest TP SA
<Szatan> :/
<nn52> na routerze jest ustawione 25mbps/5mbps /ip
<Szatan> eh, netia da mi więcej 10/1
<nn52> 10/1 ?
<nn52> mało
<nn52> :D
<nn52> na śląsku dawają 4/1 ,a tobie chca 10/1 :D
<Szatan> nn52: to jest tylko ADSL
<nn52> łe.. w Krakowie 4/1
<Szatan> 1 Mbit/s to jest max w ADSL
<Szatan> i 20 Mbit/s DL
<Szatan> przy prędkościach 10-20 MBit/s kable są mocno wraźlowe na zakłócenia
<nn52> 8/2,5 15/5 25/6  50/10 100/20
<Szatan> i codziennie sobie zadaje pytanie gdzie jest moje 100/100 Mbit/s
<Szatan> `gentoonoc
<mati75> Szatan: ja się zastanawiam gdzie jest moje 1 Mbit
<lisu> o/
<Oblawa> CZEŚĆ LISU
<lisu> co tam psujecie?
<AaaA> słaba zima w tym roku nie ma nadprzewodnictwa na łączach
<lisu> hehe :)
<jacekowski> 2Mbit jest max jakie adsl moze na up
<jacekowski> adsl2+
<jacekowski> albo 2.5
<jacekowski> ale to jak jest idealna linia
<jacekowski> 3.3
<m477> AaaA: kable chyba są miedziane, a miedź nie wchodzi w stan nadprzewodnictwa
<jacekowski> wszystko wchodzi
<jacekowski> tylko trzeba odpowiednio zimno
<m477> jacekowski: dupa
<jacekowski> a sa metale ktore wchodza w nadprzewodnictwo w znacznie wyzszych temperaturach
<m477> mowisz o nadprzewodnikach wysokotemperaturowych, alto to juz nie metale
<m477> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-temperature_superconductivity
<m477> tylko jakies materialy ceramiczne
<m477> jacekowski: btw to że coś ma zerowy opór nie musi znaczyć, że jest nadprzewodnikiem
<jacekowski> niekoniecznie
<jacekowski> rtec na przyklad
<m477> i co z nia
<jacekowski> dosyc wysoka temperatura wystarczy zeby sie zrobila nanadprzewodnik
<jacekowski> a w NY teraz uzywaja nadprzewodnikow do transmisji pradu
<m477> nie tylko w NY :O
<jacekowski> tylko w NY na taka skale
<m477> co innego napisałem
<m477> jaką
<jacekowski> wiekszosc pradu do miasta idzie przez nadprzwodnik
<m477> Solid mercury, for example, has a critical temperature of 4.2 K
<m477> 'bardz' wysoka
<nn52> teraz nie wiem , czy doinstalować shela do gnome czy nie xD
<jacekowski> miedz ma teoretyczna temperature kolo 0.003K
<jacekowski> ale nikt tego nie wie bo sie takiej nie udalo osiagnac
<m477> hm
<m477> wydaje mi się, że nizej już schodzono
<BlessJah> masz racje
<BlessJah> wydaje ci sie
<jacekowski> kilka atomow
<m477> za pomocą pola magnetycznego w paramagnetykach
<m477> no to nie ważne ile
<jacekowski> miedzi sie nie udalo jeszcze schlodzic na tyle
<m477> no ale po co jak napiosane jest z w 4.2K wchodzi w nadprzewodnictwo
<jacekowski> rtec
<m477> no rtęć*
<jacekowski> miedz jest znacznie nizej
<jacekowski> rtec chyba ma najwyzsza temperature z klasycznych przewodnikow
<m477> miedź nie jest
<m477> http://www.superconductors.org/percht2.gif
<jacekowski> KNOWN*
<jacekowski> ktore sie udalo wprowadzic
<jacekowski> teoria jest taka ze kazdy sie da jak sie schlodzi je odpowiednio nisko
<m477> albo spręzy
<m477> a teoria nie zawsze sie zgadza z praktyka...
<m477> zreszta nie byloby pozytku z takiego nadprzewodnika
<jacekowski> dobra teoria zawsze zgadza sie z praktyka
<m477> to chyba nie ma takiej jeszcze
<BlessJah> m477: upuszczony kamień spada
<BlessJah> przynajmniej w teorii
<m477> In theory there is no difference between theory and practice. In practice there is.
<m477> BlessJah: i dlaczego się tak dzieje to za **** nie wiesz
<BlessJah> a teoria musi wyjaśniać jak?
<BlessJah> nvm
<BlessJah> to ślepa uliczka i zabawa definicjami
<nn52> Klasyczne Gnome
<nn52> jest spoko , wygląda to gnome2 w zasadzie
<nn52> ino nie wiem jak kasować ikony z górnego menu , ale to nic
<Galahad__> wy tu gadu gadu o nadprzewodnikach a neutrina nie śpia :D
<m477> =,=
<`Dreadlish> ale śmieszne
<`Dreadlish> jak na poziom biol-chema przystało
<Galahad__> to przez ten rok curie
<m477> wat
<Galahad__> "- Jeśli to prawda, to naprawdę nie rozumiemy już niczego - mówi bezradnie jeden z teoretyków w CERN Ivaro DeRejula."
<`Dreadlish> teoretyk
<`Dreadlish> brzmi jak humanista
<m477> JEŚLI
<Galahad__> ja to wiedziałem zę nic nie wiem już od 20 lat :D nie opłaca sie być teoretykiem hmmm
<`Dreadlish> i tak teoretyk brzmi jak humanista
<`Dreadlish> jest jak wrzut na dupie, a praktyki nie kuma
<m477> chwalebne
<psesq> orly?
<Galahad__> pierwsi zlikwidowali orły na piersi
<m477> ;o
<m477> biedaczki
<Oblawa> phi
<Oblawa> ja jutro odbieram monitor za 75 zł
<psesq> taki drogi odbior?
<Oblawa> 19" LCD :d
<Oblawa> tylko z plamkami
<Oblawa> ale co tam, wystarczy na mojego stacjonarnego "potwora"
<Oblawa> :>
<m477> :O
<m477> masz superkomputer w domu? ;o
<Galahad__> to tak jak każdy chińczyk
<Oblawa> m477: no
<Oblawa> całe 600 mhz
<Oblawa> :D
<Galahad__> Oblawa: przypomniałeś mi że świeta idą
<Galahad__> i warto by sobie sprzęt podrasować
<Oblawa> ;)
<`Dreadlish> eee tam
<`Dreadlish> nie opłaca się
<`Dreadlish> nic nie wychodzi
<`Dreadlish> nic nie tanieje
<m477> Oblawa: pewnie sąsiedzi przychodzą na skarge żebyś kosiarki w domu nie uruchamiał
<Galahad__> np....wymienić płyte i procek i kupić grafike :F
<Galahad__> i obudowe i zasilacz
<Galahad__> :D
<Galahad__> i dysk
<`Dreadlish> i sobie mózg
<`Dreadlish> potrzymaj sobie kasę do maja
<`Dreadlish> będziesz miał wszystko tańsze niż w grudniu
<m477> oj tam oj tam
<m477> a w święta to w co bedzie grać? :(
<Oblawa> m477: akurat jest cichutki
<Oblawa> jak laptop
<Oblawa> :P
<Galahad__> `Dreadlish: tak ale ta atmosfera świąteczna tak na mnie działa :(
<m477> w listopadzie?
<`Dreadlish> pieprzyć atmosfere
<Galahad__> że jak nie kupie w listopadzie to przepłace w grudniu
<m477> :O
<`Dreadlish> zeszłoroczne święta przespałem
<m477> nie może być
<Galahad__> `Dreadlish: nie prawda przecież pisaliśmy tutaj :D
<`Dreadlish> poza tym było tak do dupy, że nawet nie pamiętam sylwestra
<m477> nikt nie pamięta ;o
<`Dreadlish> pamiętam że na sylwestra komuś z irca chciałem stawiać flache
<m477> e-impreza?
<`Dreadlish> przylazło warzywko o 5 rano do chaty
<`Dreadlish> i chciało stawiać wińsko
<m477> jak można alkohol pić? O_o
<Galahad__> nie alkohol - wino pikolo znaczy się :D
<m477> jesu
<`Dreadlish> m477: tak samo jak można chodzić zgrzanym dzień i noc
<`Dreadlish> więc no shit sherlock nie lepszy jesteś
<m477> zgrzanym?
<`Dreadlish> TAG.
<m477> czym
<`Dreadlish> gównem
<`Dreadlish> tak btw.
<m477> ;o
<`Dreadlish> ja tu bana nie powinienem mieć?
<m477> urocze
<m477> nom
<`Dreadlish> urocze
<Galahad__> wiecie co dzisiaj spędziłem cały dzień przed kompem i zaczynam was rozumieć :d
<m477> Galahad__: ja spędziłem 6 lat
<`Dreadlish> a niektórzy wpadli do piwnicy i już z niej nie wyszli
<Galahad__> to trochę mi brakuje ale kiedys trzeba zacząć zapamietajcie ta date :D
<Galahad__> ja tez tak miałem ale trafiłem na beton i tak mi zostało :D
<Galahad__> no a pisałeś że można sobie mózg kupić .....
<Galahad__> :D
<Galahad__> w dobrej chwili wyszedł
<m477> ;o
<Galahad__> większość informatyków utyka na poziomie piwnicy tylko niektórzy awansują do garażu :F
<Wilku> Skoro utykają, to znak dla nich, że jednak informatyka nie jest ich powołaniem
<Galahad__> ok idę się umyć bo naoglądałem się nużeńców i roztoczy ...
<m477> to taka przenośnia ;o
<Galahad__> impreza :d http://tinyurl.com/imprezza
<Wizard> chryste panie, co za łomot
<Wilku> Hej Wizard, co tam u ciebie :)?
<Wizard> dobrze
<Wizard> ale jak słyszę takie coś, co Galahad__ wlepił, to mam ochotę zabijać
<Wizard> i to ma być muzyka?
<Galahad__> :D
<Galahad__> Wizard: a co preferujesz ?
<Wizard> muzykę, którą gra się na instrumentach :S
<Ashiren> np. cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<`Dreadlish> kurde
<`Dreadlish> muzyka == coś co się da zagrać
<`Dreadlish> ANALOGIEM
<`Dreadlish> bez żadnych dsp, kompów, pierdół, duposrajek
<Ashiren> Muzyka - sztuka organizacji struktur dźwiękowych w czasie. Jedna z dziedzin sztuk pięknych, która wpływa na psychikę człowieka przez dźwięki.
<Wilku> `Dreadlish++
<swistak35> bry
<`Dreadlish> a nie, nagrają kogoś jak rucha krzesło ręką, zrobią podbicie +20dB basu i cieszą bo JEST MOC
<`Dreadlish> takim to tylko pokażę to:
<swistak35> hm, orientuje się ktoś, gdzie dorwę bazę danych ze słówkami pl-eng, najlepiej jeszcze z kategoriami? ^^
<Galahad__> też lubie regge
<swistak35> regge. : F
<`Dreadlish> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=nL2yiXPZ_N0#t=50s
<matti_> rege pod piwko
<`Dreadlish> to jest dla "FANÓW ŁOMOTU"
<swistak35> Reggae. jest fajne ; )
<`Dreadlish> REGGAE
<`Dreadlish> kiedy się debile nauczycie pisać?
<`Dreadlish> R E G G A E
<matti_> nigdy
<`Dreadlish> to idź słuchaj łomot
<`Dreadlish> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=nL2yiXPZ_N0#t=50s
<`Dreadlish> nie jest akuratnie na łomocie
<`Dreadlish> ale łomot jest sekunde poetm
<matti_> ech
<Galahad__> słyszałem raz w reggae które było jak techno ...fajne było ale nie spisałem autora
<`Dreadlish> tak, tak
<`Dreadlish> pics or didnt happend
<swistak35> myślę, że jak reggae było techno, to to nie było reggae.
<Galahad__> hmm.....
<Galahad__> brzmiało tak: bum bum bum bum bum tiul :D
<matti_> wiem wiem już o co chodzi ;P
<dweller> 1st
<mati75> last
<Galahad__> debranoc
<feniks> Drathir jests?
<feniks> jestes?
<m477> >,<
<feniks> jest ktos kto ma chwile?
<feniks> naprawde wszyscey soie
<feniks> spia?
<feniks> aha
<qermit> ta
<feniks> no to za... jak pilnie potrzebuje porady to wszyscy spia
<qermit> feniks: zadaj i poczekaj
<qermit> moze ktos sie obudzi
<feniks> Proble:
<feniks> jestem przed instalacja 2 systemu na dysk
<feniks> 1 to Ubuntu 11.04 a drugi to debian
<feniks> przed instalacja jest taki sam schemat wybierania partycji
<feniks> wiec mam gotowa partycje na / i na /home tego drugiego systemu na dysku mam partycje /boot pytanie co zaznaczyc przed instalacja 2 systemu
<feniks> 1 opcja: czy dowiazac partycje /boot i kazac lub nie kazac ja sforamtowac ?
<qermit> poeksperymentuj, najwyzej jeszcze raz zainstalujesz
 * qermit idzie spaść
<feniks> 2 opcja nie uzywac jej tylkowskazac miejsce bootloadera z nowego linuxa zeby zaistalowal graba na ta wlasnie partycje /boot?
#ubuntu-pl 2012-11-12
<BlessJah> java jest fajna
<BlessJah> ale niefajnie jak sie przekombinuje na pierwszych zajeciach
<bastetmilo> Cześć słodkie misie
<Wizard> Cześć!
<gjm> I czołem.
<zelas> witam
<zelas> bede gral w gre
<zelas> a tak naprawde mam problem w laptopie
<zelas> w jasnsc i blokada nie reaguje mi na suwak jasnosc
<zelas> mialem na maxa zjechalem na minimum i juz nie moge zwiekszyc
<zelas> jakies pomysly?
<Guest16693> ke?
<zelas> czy mozliwosc sterowania jasnascia ekranu moze byc zablokowana przez sterownik amd?
<gjm> zelas: sudo cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/max_brightness
<zelas> a i znowu acpi i wadliwy lapek?
<gjm> Nie wiem co znowu, co Ci wypluwa to polecenie?
<zelas> 10
<zelas> po resecie mam juz na maxa
<zelas> usunalem compiz
<gjm> A działa Ci ściemnianie?
<zelas> nie dziala
<zelas> suwak chodzi ale bez efektu
<zelas> a zadzialalo
<gjm> sudo echo 1 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<zelas> skrecilo sie i nie moge podkrecic ;/
<gjm> sudo echo 10 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<zelas> brak dostepu
<gjm> Dałeś z sudo?
<zelas> dalem
<zelas> bash: /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness: Brak dostępu
<gjm> Fakt, u mnie też z sudo nie działa, ale działa z konta roota.
<zelas> mam jedno koto ;]
<zelas> wlasnie roota
<zelas> i u mnie dzialac nie chce
<gjm> "whoami" Ci pokazuje root?
<zelas> nie czaje ponacikalem podkrecanie na klawiaturze kilka razy i mi wskoczylo na maxa ;d
<zelas> acpi musi byc uszkodzone tak jak ktos mi mowil
<gjm> Albo przełącznik <;
<zelas> no nic zostawie ten problem na pozniej
<zelas> dobra to moze wczorajszy problem z ograniczeniem pobierani wysylania na przegladarke ;p
<zelas> bo robilem sudo trickled -d 20 -u 20 chromium-browser   i to nic nie dalo
<zelas> tak samo firefox na koncu i nic nie ograniczylo transferu
<zelas> mam neta z wifi jezeli to ma jakies znaczenie
<gjm> Nie wiem.
<michal_> witam
<michal_> mam pytanie
<gjm> Ja też.
<michal_> potrzebuje ustawic nizsze taktowanie procesora na starcie w xubuntu
<michal_> znalazlem cos takiego
<michal_> tylko jak to na starcie ustawic żeby automatycznie odpalało
<michal_> cpufreq-set -g ondemand -r
<gjm> michal_: http://superuser.com/questions/21767/setting-a-default-cpu-frequency-in-ubuntu
<gjm> /etc/rc.local
<michal_> dzieki
<TheNumb> o/
<TheNumb> Jest na kanale jakaś nieszczęśliwa duszyczka z radeonem hade 5000 i więcej? :<
<sysek> (:
<TheNumb> Zaraz mnie coś trafi z tą grafiką.
<sysek> pocisk z rosji
<jacekowski> ?
<Wizard> TW SYSEK!
<Wizard> Kopę lat!
<bastetmilo> o, sysek
<sysek> Wizard: no ja, no ja ;)
<sysek> o bastetmilo :)
<Wizard> sysek: Co słychać? Nawróciłeś się już na linuksy?
<sysek> Wizard: a nic nowego, caly czas pracuje w iSpocie. Czekam na maca z serwisu i sprzedaje go
<TheNumb> sysek: ;o
<TheNumb> Kolejny co make sprzedaje.
<sysek> ano
<TheNumb> sysek: a kupujesz normalnego laptopa czy kolejną makę?
<sysek> normalnego lapka, bez systemu i stawiam ubuntu nanim
<Wizard> NAWRÓCIŁ SIĘ!
<Wizard> Chwalmy pana!
<sysek> haha
<sysek> ;)
<sysek> w ogole. wchodze przedwczoraj do galerii
<sysek> i co leci ?
<sysek> let it snow
<Wizard> Zaprawdę, powiadam wam, większa jest radość w Cannonical z jednego nawróconego makowca, niż z dziesięciu linuksiarzy!
<sysek> na razie siedze na swoim starym komputerze i jest strasznie :P
<sysek> 2 gb ramu, jakies amd i stara nvidia
<sysek> :(
<TheNumb> Jak ja bym chciał nawet ubuntu na laptoku ;c
<sysek> a co tam Wizard u Ciebie ?
<Wizard> Dobrze.
<Wizard> Nie mogę znaleźć pracy.
<Wizard> Nigdzie nie chcą płacić :/
<sysek> hehe witaj w polsce
<sysek> ja to planuje wyejchac
<Wizard> Ja też planowałem, ale już nie planuję.
<sysek> why ?
<Wizard> I wszędzie tylko konsulting i konsulting i "praca dla międzynarodowych hindusów, co gówno potrafią, że się tylko człowiek irytuje"
<Wizard> Więc jak mam spaść z deszczu pod rynnę, to pieprzę, zostają na znanym gruncie.
<sysek> :D
<sysek> o wlasnie, musze po paszport pojechac
<Wizard> I dokąd się wybierasz pracować?
<sysek> Wizard: dosyc pospolite, bo Anglia. ale na razie jade w styczniu, z dziewczyna, pozwiedzac Londyn :) a pozniej sie zatsanowie czy chce wyjechac
<Wizard> Słabo.
<sysek> a gdzie tu jechac
<Wizard> Nigdzie.
<Wizard> Ja zostaję w Polsce.
<Wizard> Powiem więcej, nie ruszam sie z zapyziałej Łodzi.
<sysek> a:O
<Wizard> Jak chcę odwiedzić mamę albo teściów, to siup w auto, godzinka jedynką i jestem..
<Wizard> Niedługo dociągną A2 od północy, se będzie można w sobotę nad morze pojechać.
<sysek> taaaaa
<Wizard> No i ludzie mówią w normalnym języku.
<sysek> niedlugo to i metro skoncza w warszawie
<sysek> ;)
<Wizard> A nie po niemiecku albo, co gorsza, po arabsku.
<zelas> no bedzie mozna tylko trzeba bedzie 300zl do baku i 150zl za ausotrade dac ;p
<Wizard> 150?
<Wizard> 200km po A kosztowało mnie 25zł w wakacje.
<Wizard> (Bez paliwa, oczywiście)
<zelas> prywatny zarzadca autostrad + haracz dla rządu
<Wizard> A nie, to po A1.
<Wizard> A2 jest droższe.
<zelas> bedzie drozej
<Wizard> No niestety.
<Wizard> Trochę słabo, ale i tak taniej, niż w innych krajach.
<Wizard> Nawet relatywnie do zarobków.
<zelas> i beda korki i remonty
<zelas> chyba ze bedzie tak drogo ze ludzie nie beda jezdzic
<zelas> ale i tak jest niezle duzo sie zmienia
<zelas> tylko zeby cenowo nie przesadzali
<zelas> np. glupi przejazd przez czestochowe obecnie zajuje nawet 2 godziny
<zelas> zajmuje*
<sysek> Wizard: ja i tak nie mam prawa jazdy ;)
<zelas> samoloty zlikwidowali olot za 99zł był nad morze
<sysek> poza tym, nie chce mi sie cale zycie pracowac w ispocie
<sysek> tylko co tu kurcze robic ;)
<zelas> ostac posłem, siedziec na wiejskiej naciskac jeden z 2 guzikow w odpowiednim czasie i pobierac diete oraz premie. korzystac z firmowego ipada i telewizorow. imprezowac w hotelu i rzucac blotem w innnych ludzi. ;D
<sysek> o wlasnie.
<sysek> dobry pomysl
<sysek> ale czas przejechac sie do urzedy miasta stołecznego Warszawy dzielnicy Ursynów.
<zelas> a zapomnialem i tankowac zawsze za 0 zł bez wzgledu na cene paliwa
<zelas> i mozna miec kierowce
<zelas> xD
<zelas> o wlasnie nowe pytanie
<zelas> jak wgrywam pliki pobrane na ubuntu na dysk pod windowsem pokazuje mi blad nazwy pliku ;/
<zelas> da sie jakos to naprawic czy musze recznie zmieniac nazwy?
<zelas> bo mini rozwiazaniem jest ze pakuje to do archiwumm i w windowsie pokazuje mi sie blad i automatycznie winrar zmienia nazwe plikow na dozwolone
<Wizard> NTFS czy FAT?
<DeXTeD> zelas: zawsze możesz zmienić nazwy plików masowo np. za pomocą pyRenamer
<sysek> huhu
<Dreadlish> co psuje
<Wizard> Nic, psujemy.
<sysek> swiat
<Wizard> Świat jest do dupy.
<Wizard> :P
<ftpd> Świat to za mało.
<mati75> tak
<sysek> hej hej mars napada
<zelas> co jest wywalilo neostrade w czestochowie
<zelas> w pracy internetu nie ma w domu nie ma
<gjm> Przeinki też wywaliło.
<gjm> Przecinki znaczy się.
<zelas> przykro mi, że nie używam interpunkcji
<gjm> Mi też.
<zelas> ubuntu bedzie dobre pod komputer z dyskami sieciowymi?
<gjm> A czemu miałoby nie być dobre?
<zelas> nie wiem może coś innego jest lepsze
<zelas> a srodowisko graficzne jakie bylo by najlepsze?
<zelas> da sie je usunac?
<zelas> zeby było tylko w terminalu?
<yoghrt> Hej! Po instalcji ubuntu 12.10 64bit w trybie UEFI, przy włączeniu komputera zamiast gruba mam "Failed to verify image with *ACCESS DENIED" i ładuje się windows, próbowałem naprawić boot-repair, nic nie pomogło...
<gjm> zelas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core
<zelas> o dzieki
<zelas> musze poszperać na Allegro bo jakbym wyrwał jakas tania grafike z TV out na agp mógłbym tego kompa użyć do filmów
<Dreadlish> 9200se
<Dreadlish> bardzo tanio
<Dreadlish> ;d
<zelas> bedzie dobrze smigać?
<zelas> starczy 9200SE 64MB do filmów?
<Dreadlish> 1080p na tym nie puścisz
<Dreadlish> ale tv out, to composite, to i tak za dużej rozdzielczości też nie walniesz.
<zelas> a zanim cos kupie popytam czy ktos nie ma w  szufladzie:P
<zelas> bo juz tak 9600GT dostalem z szyflady niby zepsuty nie dziala a smiga elegancko
<zelas> szuflady*
<zelas> w tym kompie jakis celeron jest a ja mam zawinietego w kopercie pentiuma 4 to bedzie maszyna;D
<matti__> cześć
<matti__> mam mały problem z debianem
<matti__> próbuję w debianie zainstalować sterowniki nvidii
<matti__> ale aby się włączyły potrzebuję uruchomić nvidia-xconfig
<matti__> ale gdy to robię po restarcie Xy wogóle się nie włączają
<daser> Witam, mam pewien problem z dyskiem - ubuntu/mint nie uruchamia sie, pojawia sie kernel panic a przed nim pewien blad - "Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed" (a tutaj wynik z smartcl -a /dev/sda - http://pastebin.com/U6eWsvts ), czy da sie cos z tym zrobic?
<matti__> więc usuwam xorg.conf i uruchamiam system na standartowym sterowniku
<Dreadlish> daser: tak, wysłać na gwarancje
<Dreadlish> daser: ew. dysk wymienić
<Dreadlish> bo jak masz UNCe to raczej mało zrobisz
<daser> a moge jakos dane odzyskac?
<Dreadlish> dd, koniecznie backup od razu
<Dreadlish> nie zapisywać nic na dysk
<daser> zajebiscie:{
<BlessJah> jacekowski: wywalilo IPv6 nagle
<Wizard> Cześć.
<BlessJah> hej
<BlessJah> Wizard: trace nadzieje, dzisiaj rzucil haslo: "poczytajcie o kolekcjach i wybierzcie najlepsza"
<jacekowski> BlessJah: nom
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ovh przestalo rozsylac RA
<jacekowski> BlessJah: wiec sie trasy stracily
<jacekowski> BlessJah: i co ciekawsze, dalej nie wysylaja, a router ktory powinien byc pod 2001:41d0:8:2dff:ff:ff:ff:ff jest po 2001:41d0:8:2dff:ff:ff:ff:fe
<Wizard> BlessJah: A to w kontekście czego?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: to ze ten router jest po fe to mi sie udalo tylko jakims cudem znalezc
<sysek> fuck
<Wizard> BlessJah: Kolekcje warto znać
<jacekowski> Wizard: kolekcja to tez przeklenstwo
<BlessJah> Wizard: laborki z javy
<jacekowski> Wizard: w marsjanskim
<Wizard> jacekowski: Ogarnij się :)
<BlessJah> opisal wypozyczalnie lyzew i skonczyl haslem "poczytajcie o kolekcjach i dobierzcie najlepsza"
<BlessJah> jacekowski: moze czytali niebezpiecznika i uznali ze IPv6 lepiej wylaczyc?
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> majonez z Holandii przyjechał!
<DaZ> łe majonez
<DaZ> ser pesto >:
<DaZ> to jest najfajniejsze co miałem z zapadu.
<BlessJah> hm... ta, jasne
<BlessJah> "majonezq
<BlessJah> :>
<majonez> czesc
<Wizard> Cześć majonez!
<majonez> witam
<Wizard> Miło nam cię gościć na kanale. Powiedz, co cię sprowadza?
<BlessJah> eee...
<BlessJah> Wizard: juz myslalem ze paczke dostales
<Wizard> Paczke?
<gjm> Paczke dziwaczke.
<majonez> dla towarzystwa wpadlem
<bastetmilo> :)
<majonez> poza tym na ubuntu troche siedzialem
<Wizard> majonez: Ja też.
<majonez> pozatym mam teraz troche wiecej czasu niz zwykle wiec sobie moge pozwolic :p
<mati75> majonez: winiar?
<majonez> hmm?
<bastetmilo> hellmans?
<majonez> bez nazy, wlasnej produkcji
<majonez> nazwy*
<majonez> :)
<majonez> ide szamac kolacje bo glodny jestem jak wilk ~3h na rowerze wzmaga apetyt
<sysek> Wizard: :(
<BlessJah> hm... a 8h na uczelni przytepia
<DaZ> jak tak można
<BlessJah> DaZ: jesli nie ma przymusu, to zaczyna byc to calkiem przyjemne nawet
<Wizard> sysek: Wybacz, lubię cię bardzo, ale nie może być wyjątków :(
<en0x> lol
<sysek> Wizard: wiem towarzyszu, wszyscy sa rowni ;)
<ftpd> Cz.
<Wizard> Cześć, ftpd.
<sebastian__> Witam kolegów. Mam pewien problem z gnome-shell. Po instalacji rozszerzenia środowisko nie chce się uruchomić.
<ftpd> Aha.
<ftpd> "cześć, nie działa, co jest nie tak?"
<sebastian__> Gdy wpisuję gnome-shell --replace mam taki komunikat: http://wklej.org/id/869258/
<Wizard> Twoje rozszerzenie jest popsute.
<sebastian__> Tyle wiem
<Wizard> Brakuje części plików - nie będzie działać.
<sebastian__> ale nie wiem jak je teraz naprawić
<ftpd> gnome-shell to 'rozszerzenie'?
<sebastian__> left-message-tray to rozszerzenie
<sebastian__> do gnome-shell
<ftpd> Mhm.
<sebastian__> aktualizowałem to rozszerzenie przez stronę: https://extensions.gnome.org/
<sebastian__> niestety w trakcie się zwiesił i już nie uruchomił
<sebastian__> generalnie system działa tylko nie ma obramowań, paneli, elementów środowiska
<m477>  /window new split
<sebastian__> korzysta ktoś z gnome-shell?
<qermit> cały dzień implementowania SNMP na mikroprocku :(
<qermit> nawet na noshita nie mialem czasu
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: !!!
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, !
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: gdzie Ty byłaś jak Cie nie było?!
<bastetmilo> ja się z Tobą w Gdańsku spotkać chciałam
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, kurcze w pracy mam taki kociol, ze ledwo wiem, jaks ie nazywam
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, wiem, i przepraszam
<bastetmilo> aa
<szkodnik> ale cholera jasna, nie dalo rady
<szkodnik> kompletnie
<bastetmilo> nie, no spoko :) tylko ciężko Cie złapać
<bastetmilo> a zamiast 2 dni byłam prawie 4
<bastetmilo> i miałam nadzieje :)
<sysek> huhuhuhu
<szkodnik> kurcze
<szkodnik> szkoda, ze nie mialam do mnie numeru
<szkodnik> nie mialas*
<illi> no wiesz co szkodnik mieć taką okazję i nie wykorzystać! shame of you!
<szkodnik> spoko, wybiore sie kiedys do wro i ja tam scigne
<szkodnik> jak tylko bedzie mnie stac na bilet
<filar> illi: on
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: przyjedz przyjdz, pojdziemy sie poszlajac po Wrocławiu :)
<bastetmilo> albo może ja przyjade jeszcze do Gdanska, ja ten mój facet na jakiś swój klanowy zlot pojedzie
<szkodnik> bastetmilo, no ja mnie bedzie stac, to pewne przyjade kiedys :)
<szkodnik> ale po prostu nie mam kasy na zadne wypady teraz
<szkodnik> o
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: spoko :) nie pali się
<BlessJah> szkodnik: o/
<BlessJah> dawno cie nie widzialem
<szkodnik> BlessJah,  :)
<szkodnik> a zajeta jestem
<BlessJah> od rana do wieczora ;)
<szkodnik> BlessJah, tak
<szkodnik> dzisiaj wrocilam z pracy przed 21
<BlessJah> placa ci za nadgodziny?
<bastetmilo> jaki wścibski
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: moze jej po prostu wspolczuje ze musi tyle robic?
<bastetmilo> jasne
<BlessJah> nie dobra, zartowalem
<BlessJah> jestem wcibskim socjopata
<illi> fil	racja, shame on me :D
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: to juz wiemy.
<BlessJah> chce sie upewnic ze wiedza o tym wszyscy
<ftpd> O, szkodnik.
<ftpd> szkodnik, Wiesz, że jest nowe Misfits?
<szkodnik> dostalam info, dzieki :)
<szkodnik> ale ja seriale ogladam sezonami, nie odcinkami :P
<ftpd> Ja jak skończę grać idę na e03.
<BlessJah> dzisiaj powinien juz the walking dead byc
 * bastetmilo jest na całkowitym odwyku od seriali. :(
<qermit> robić przelew natychmiastowy czy nie robić
<avatar_> witajcie
<avatar_> chcialbym podzielic sie moim rozczarowaniem
<avatar_> uzywalem kiedys przez kilka miesiecy ubuntu a teraz po instalacji najnowszej wersji nie moge dojsc do ladu
<avatar_> co to za nowy uklad wszystkiego ?
<BlessJah> unity
<BlessJah> panie
<BlessJah> postep to sie nazywa
<BlessJah> nowe jest
<avatar_> BlessJah, a mozna to wylaczyc i zrobic po staremu ?
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> gnome3 jest, ale to nie to samo
<BlessJah> mozesz zainstalowac xfce albo kde
<BlessJah> ewentualnie pobawic sie z mintem, jest tam mate i cinnamon
<avatar_> powiem tak
<avatar_> to ma byc system dla osoby maloznajacej sie na it
<avatar_> i musi spelniac jeszcze jeden warunek
<avatar_> umiec obsluzy cmodem 56 k
<BlessJah> lol?
<avatar_> BlessJah, komputer ma pracowac na wsi, innej metody nie ma
<BlessJah> heh...
<avatar_> na linii jest PCM, uslugi xDSL zestawic nie mozna
<avatar_> a sieci komorkowe powiedzmy ze sa ;)
<BlessJah> XX wiek
<avatar_> ale to mniej istotne, to co takiej osobie wgrac ?
<avatar_> i musi dobrze modemy 56k obslugiwac ;)
<BlessJah> sproboj z ubuntu
<BlessJah> do czego to ma byc? internet i office?
<avatar_> internet
<avatar_> nawet bez office
<avatar_> muzyka, film
<szkodnik> BlessJah, nie, nie placa
<szkodnik> ale ja zbieram punkty na awns
<BlessJah> avatar_: ubuntu bedzie w sam raz
<avatar_> to nowe ryzykowac ?
<BlessJah> ja bym 12.04 wzial
<BlessJah> ale ze wzgledu na LTS, 12.10 jeszcze nie macalem
<avatar_> po najprostszej linii oporu to xp wgrac
<avatar_> ale jak wirusy zadomowia sie i odpukac dialer jakis to placz bedzie ;)
<BlessJah> moze byc i XP, ale unity ma ta zalete, ze zrobisz pare aktywatorow na pasku po prawej i wsio
<avatar_> a pomozecie jak cos ten modem zainstalowac ?
<BlessJah> ostatnio dzwonilem w okolicach 2005 roku
<avatar_> przyznam sie ze dawno nie korzystalem z gnu/linux
<avatar_> w domu mam normalne lacze
<avatar_> ok, pytanie dwa. remix polski czy oficjalna wersja ?
<BlessJah> oficjalna
<ftpd> O matko, polski remiks.
<avatar_> a moze kubuntu ?
<avatar_> sam juz nie wiem
<BlessJah> mocny tam jest sprzet?
<avatar_> jest 2 GB RAM, athlon 64 jakis dwurdzeniowy i grafika
<avatar_> grafika jaka nie wiem
<avatar_> ale jak byl tam win7 to poprzednik nawet w jakies gry gral, geforce to jakis
<BlessJah> no to unity styknie
<BlessJah> dasz aktywatory nautilusa i mozilli i bedzie tego
<avatar_> albo 10.10 pobrac
<avatar_> jak dla mnie jakies bardziej mile
<BlessJah> pouzywaj pare dni unity
<avatar_> sam juz nie wiem
<avatar_> probowalem ;)
<avatar_> dla mnie kosmos jakis
<avatar_> ale skoro mowicie
<avatar_> to unity ma normalna liste programow ?
<BlessJah> nie
<avatar_> to trzeba wszystkie znac na pamiec ?
<BlessJah> po lewej aktywatory, pod Win jest szukajkomenu
<BlessJah> masz odpalone ubuntu jakies?
<avatar_> nie, teraz uzywam maszyny z win 7 i mysle co pobrac i instalowa cna pudle obok
<avatar_> a ubuntu uzywalem
<avatar_> ale z "starym" gnome
<avatar_> to co pobierac ?
<ftpd> Przestań wstawiać spację przed "?".
<ftpd> Pobierz to, co chcesz. Nie zdecydujemy za Ciebie, propozycje już dostałeś.
<avatar_> lepiej 32 czy 64 bit? na czym bedzie mniej klopotow zeby ten modem uruchomic ?
<BlessJah> nie ma roznicy juz
<avatar_> to biore ta nowosc 12.10 x64
<ftpd> "tę".
<avatar_> leci, 5,8 MB/s
<avatar_> zaraz powinno być.
<majonez> ogladacie euronews ?
<BlessJah> cos ciekawego sie dzieje?
<avatar_> BlessJah, ok ide instalowa cna innej maszynie wsio
<avatar_> jak bedzi ezainstalowane sie odezwe
<majonez> duzo zlego, w syrii, turcji sie morduja
<BlessJah> nie ogladam tv, widze ze wiele mnie omija
<BlessJah> w egipcie juz ucichlo?
<majonez> tego nie wiem akurat
<BlessJah> bija sie bija, ale pewnie nie wiadomo kto z kim i o co
<majonez> ale jak zoabczylem mordy na zywca to mnie troche odrzucilo
<BlessJah> dobrymi sa ci ktorym pomze usa, a usa pomoze oczywiscie tym dobrym
<majonez> biznes to biznej w kazdej postaci dla usa zreszta nie tylko dla nich w dzisiejszych czasach
<majonez> ruske syrie dozbrajaja
<BlessJah> ktora to juz rewolucja w polnocnej afryce?
<majonez> taki madry to jeszcze nie jestem
<majonez> ostatnio cos takiego w libii widzialem u kaddafiego
<BlessJah> a wlasnie, kaddafi
<BlessJah> to nie on drzewiej sie na salonach pojawial? jako przyjaciel i dobry wodz?
<majonez> euro news kamerzystow musi sowicie oplacac bo ida za kulami leb w leb
<majonez> drzewiej ?
<BlessJah> dawniej, archaizm taki
<majonez> BlessJah ja wiem jak 0 i 1 wyglada a nie archaizmy
<BlessJah> drzewo binarne?
<majonez> tos mi przypomnial
<majonez> 100 lat do tylu
<majonez> :)
<BlessJah> studia?
<majonez> pamiec absolutna mi uruchomiles
<majonez> a wiesz ze nie pamietam skad drzewo binarne kojarze
<majonez> mozliwe
<BlessJah> tez tak czasem mam
<BlessJah> smieszne, jesli zablokuje sie ekran w sesji goscia, to pyta ubuntu o jakies haslo
<majonez> ja gosica konto zawsze wylaczalem wszedzie
<BlessJah> konto goscia sie przydaje
<majonez> ale nie mi
<majonez> apropo ubuntu jak juz weszlismy na temat
<BlessJah> majonez: mi sie nieoczekiwanie dzisiaj przydalo
<qermit> Przekliniak: ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<BlessJah> prelegentowi na kole naukowym sie popsul laptop i okazalo sie ze jestem jedyna osoba na sali z laptopem
<qermit> to smutne
<majonez> BlessJah, bawiles sie w grsec na dektopie ?
<BlessJah> nie
<majonez> to sobie wyobraz ze teraz jest automat na server i desktop
<BlessJah> qermit: uwazam ze laptop z ktorego prowadzi sie prezentacje powinien byc "czysty" i bynajmniej nie chodzi mi o tapete z cyckami
<BlessJah> majonez: skoro jest w defaulcie to chyba fajnie?
<majonez> postarali sie nie powiem
<majonez> bo tych opcji niebezpiecznych w PAX-ie bylo troche za duzo i raz x-y nie wstawaly raz system sie krzaczyl
<majonez> no ale coz grsec byl tworzony z mysla o serverach a nie desktopach
<BlessJah> mowisz to w kontekscie czyszczenia laptopa przed prezentacja?
<majonez> :)
<majonez> nie
<avatar_> ok, ubuntu wgrane
<avatar_> wiec czas do sedna przejsc: uruchomienie modemu
<avatar_> dsmeg |grep pci dac ?
<avatar_> jak cos mysle pisac
<avatar_> myle*
<BlessJah> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Modems
<avatar_> na dobry poczatek gnome ppp ?
<BlessJah> nie mam pojecia
<BlessJah> winXP sam sie praktycznie laczyl
<avatar_> rzucic z dsmeg logi ?
<avatar_> http://pastebin.com/rErT6D09
<majonez> tez mi sie to mylilo
<majonez> dmseg
<BlessJah> avatar_: szukaj, czytaj, ja nie mam w tym temacie praktycznie zadnego doswiadczenia
<avatar_> szkoda ze reszta spi
<avatar_> ;)
<majonez> tez nie wiem
<avatar_> http://pastebin.com/dFARQ4Hs pomoze to cos ?
<BlessJah> avatar_: może na #ubuntu pomogą, nie wiem czy mozesz liczyc na kogos z kanału w tym momencie
<jacekowski> BlessJah: http://niebezpiecznik.pl/post/atak-ipv6-ra-odcina-mac-os-x-od-sieci-i-restratuje-windowsa/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/css37n8> (at niebezpiecznik.pl)
<BlessJah> tak, o tym mowilem
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ovh chyba wpadlo na genialny pomysl i zablokowalo RA calkowicie z tego powodu
<BlessJah> lol
<jacekowski> innego wytlumaczenia nie widze
<BlessJah> w sumie dosyc swiezy news
<jacekowski> z wczoraj
<jacekowski> pewnie ktos zaczal floodowac siec po kilku godzinach
<jacekowski> i o 5 rano ovh odpalilo RA guarda i uwalilo w zwiazku wszystkie ogloszenia o trasach
<BlessJah> wczoraj byl na niebiezpieczniku
<BlessJah> niemniej jednak strasznie to głupie
<BlessJah> na stronie/forum/blogu nic nie zamiescili?
<jacekowski> nic wlasnie
<jacekowski> problem jest taki ze malo kto uzywa ipv6 produkcyjnie
<jacekowski> i malo kto w ogole ipv6 uzywa
<BlessJah> jeszcze rok temu tak dupami trzesli ze sie internet skonczy za chwile
<BlessJah> na IPv4 sie strasznie ciezko dostac na ircnet
<jacekowski> ovh chce 4pln/miesiac za kazdy dodatkowy adres teraz
<BlessJah> v4?
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> v6 mam kilka milionow
<BlessJah> no nie dziwie sie, jak im sie adresy koncza
<jacekowski> wiec bym sie nie wyplacil jakby za te chcieli nawet 1pln
<BlessJah> v6 daja za darmo, czy tez iles za kazdy blok placisz?
<BlessJah> po zastanowieniu to glupie pytanie, bo i po co komus wiecej adresow?
<jacekowski> v6 daja za darmo
<jacekowski> i moge sobie wiecej za darmo tez dostac
<ftpd> Tyle wygrać.
<m477> ;d
#ubuntu-pl 2012-11-13
<spoofy> Dobrywieczor :)
<spoofy> Czy ktos moze zna sposob na zbootowanie zwyklej patycji w virtualboxie?
<spoofy> Probowalem cos w stylu "BoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -filename <image.vmdk> -rawdisk /dev/<dysk> -partitions X -mbr <image.mbr>" lecz nie daje rady :)
<spoofy> Uh.. jakby ktos mial doswiadczenie z odpalaniem natywnej partycji pod virtualboxem niech da znac.. wiem ze pod qemu i pod vmware'em jest to mozliwe
<ftpd> http://askubuntu.com/questions/168156/how-to-use-a-real-partition-with-windows-7-installed-in-a-virtualbox-vm
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/9npq4s2> (at askubuntu.com)
<ftpd> Tu nie ma -mbr.
<spoofy> Oh ktos zyje :)
<spoofy> Przepraszam za brak kodowania
<spoofy> tak probowalem bez tworzenia mbr i z tworzeniem mbr
<spoofy> oba sposoby nie dzialaja
<DaZ> zawsze możesz podać mu cały dysk <:
<spoofy> DaZ: tak i odpalic gruba..
<DaZ> hum
<DaZ> w sumie jesli to ten sam dysk z ktorego teraz korzystasz, to to dosyć kiepsko działa :v
<spoofy> chodzi o to ze chce uruchomic $hitdowsa z innym profilem sprzetowym
<spoofy> winda jest na osobnej partycji oczywiscie a linucha mam w extended
<DaZ> raz jak tak kombinowałem to wysypało mi tablice partycji
<DaZ> just sayin :v
<spoofy> Hmm.. Probowalem przez PLoP'a to zrobic
<spoofy> virtulbox > PLoP floppy image > boot
<spoofy> ale $hitdows sie rzuca ze czegos tam nie moze zaladowac
<spoofy> a z tym tworzeniem mbr'a to kompletnie staje
<bastetmilo> cześć miśki
<DeXTeD> Dobry
<Wizard> Cześć.
<BlessJah> o/
<BlessJah> b/
<Belzebub> /b/
<Dreadlish> 4chan.
<BlessJah> alias do zmiany okna w irssi
<Quintasan> o/
<BlessJah> Quintasan: hej
<BlessJah> dawno cie nie bylo, do kolosa sie uczyles czy co? :]
<Quintasan> BlessJah: sup
<Quintasan> dzisiaj sie bede uczyl jak do domu dojade
<Quintasan> kolos jutro :D
<BlessJah> uczyles sie juz cos?
<Quintasan> troche
<Quintasan> ale w zasadzie to mozna powiedziec ze nic, z 5 zadan zrobilem
<Quintasan> macierze przerobie dzisiaj i spokoj
<Quintasan> bo wczesniejsze to taka magia jak rownanie okregu itp
<Quintasan> co prawda jeszcze tam jakas hiperbola i parabola i elipsa byla
<Quintasan> ale mag mowil ze raczej tego nie zrobi
<Quintasan> (czyli pewnie zrobi)
<Quintasan> oho, zaraz koniec baterii
<BlessJah> "A pierwsi z nich uczli sie dnia pierwszego, tako i drugiego i każdego innego dnia kolokwium. Ale byli i drudzy, którz nie uczyli się ani dnia pierwszego, ani drugiego, ani żadnego innego, za to dnia ostatniego siedli i zaczęli się modlić"
<BlessJah> "I wskazał Pan na tych drugich i rzekł: Im właśnie będzie zaliczone"
<BlessJah> Quintasan: koncert indios bravos, środa 21 XI wieczorem
<Quintasan> A co jak jestem niewierzący?
<BlessJah> Quintasan: wejściówka za 20 zlotych
<illi> a potem przychodzi taki kretyn na rozmowę kwalifikacyjną, niczego nie umie, na niczym się nie zna. a modlitwa gówno da, bo zatrudniający to ateista z doświadczeniem
<jacekowski> no o co
<jacekowski> wyleci
<jacekowski> i tyle bedzie
<BlessJah> illi: śmiem twierdzić, że lepszy kretyn, który sam uczył się administracji siecią zamiast kuć przed analizą, niż ten, który wykuł wszystko ale nie zrobił sam nic
<bastetmilo> a Wy znów o tych kolokwiach.
<bastetmilo> może idźcie się na nie uczyć, a nie gadacie tylko ;)
<BlessJah> illi: zatrudniłbyś bez rozmowy gościa z samymi 5.0 na świadectwie, czy gościa bez papierów który by się wybił podczas rozmowy?
<illi> BlessJah: podałeś bezsensowny sylogizm
<BlessJah> poczekaj, sprawdzę co to znaczy sylogizm
<BlessJah> dobra, nic obraźliwego
<illi> zatrudnie tego z dwóch wyróżniających się na rozmowie, który będzie miał większe doświadczenie
<BlessJah> a wiec tego bez papierka
<illi> absolutnie mając tam gdzie plecy swoją szlachetną nazwą czy mają, czy nie mają papierka
<illi> BlessJah: wyciągasz błędny wniosek
<illi> studia są po to, żeby nauczyć się szukać, porównywać, podważać
<illi> jezeli traktujesz je jako serie zaliczeń, rzuć je!
<BlessJah> nie traktuje tak ich
<BlessJah> jesli uznaje ze przedmiot nie jest mi potrzebny, to go po prostu zaliczam, jak mialo to miejsce w przypadku grafiki inzynierskiej
<BlessJah> taki przedmiot, na ktorym siadalo w sali 30 informatykow, wyciagalo olowki i linijki i kreslilo bryly
<jacekowski> BlessJah: umiejetnosc rysunku technicznego jest przydatna
<jacekowski> chociaz bym bardziej to rozwinal na autocada niz na papier i olowek
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ja tez wolalbym autocada
<Wizard> jacekowski: nie gadaj głpot.
<jacekowski> Wizard: ???
<BlessJah> jesli kaza mi zrzutowac jakas bryle, to to zrobie i to nawet poprawnie
<BlessJah> ale niekoniecznie bede w stanie stwierdzic czy rzutuje w ukladzie prawo czy lewoskretnym
<jacekowski> Wizard: zdziwilbys sie jak malo ludzi potrafi poprawnie cos namalowac
<jacekowski> Wizard: albo i przeczytac jakis rysunek
<illi> jacekowski: to proste
<illi> jacekowski: to proste, większość
<illi> a przeczytać jeszcze mniej
<jacekowski> wiekszosc nie umie
<jacekowski> chodzi o chocby takie rzeczy jak symbole
<jacekowski> i to jak sie wymiaruje cos
<BlessJah> wlasnie o to mialem pytac
<jacekowski> adresowanie
<BlessJah> czy chodzi o to ze jest rysunek ale mniejszosc spojrzy i powie ze to rysunek kubka
<BlessJah> czy moze mowicie o wymiarach i symbolach
<jacekowski> poza tym, rzut izometryczny nie jest tak hop siup
<jacekowski> i malo kto namaluje poprawnie
<jacekowski> ja nie jestem w stanie bardziej skomplikowanego czegos izometrycznie namalowac
<BlessJah> jacekowski: a jest ci to potrzebne?
<jacekowski> akurat to nie
<BlessJah> my rysowalismy "kubistyczna mine morska"
<jacekowski> ale zwykle 2d mechaniczne rysunki przydaja sie na codzien
<jacekowski> malowanie i czytanie
<jacekowski> elektryczne tak samo
<BlessJah> szescian, na kazdej ze scian mniejszy szescian
<jacekowski> izometrycznie bez autocada?
<jacekowski> za 20 razem pewnie bym namalowal
<jacekowski> i gumka bylaby uzywana sporo
<jacekowski> i potem jeszcze kreskowanie tego
<jacekowski> autocad bardzo ulatwia takie rzeczy
<illi> tyle, że jak nie wiesz co to tourus albo jak się liczy podstawy dla belki, to now[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[Ded AutoCAD nie pomoże
<BlessJah> ani jednego ani drugiego na grafice inżynierskiej nie było
<BlessJah> nawet na informatyce wątpię, żebym dowiedział się jak się liczy podstawy dla belki, może na mbm czy innym budownictwie
<illi> drugiego nie powinno być, to przykład
<jacekowski> BlessJah: a pomyslalbys ze do budowania mostu bedzie ci potrzebny ruch jednostajnie przyspieszony sinusoidy i inne bajery
<BlessJah> jacekowski: pomyślałbym, drgania, częstotliwości, szmery i bajery, ale nie mi a architektowi
<illi> architekt ma w dupie fizykę
<jacekowski> nom
<jacekowski> architekt sobie trojkat namalowal
<jacekowski> i wyslal do inzyniera ze tak ma to wygladac
<jacekowski> a inzynier siedzial i plakal po nocach az w koncu mu belki wyliczyly sie
<illi> :D
<szymon_g> witka
<BlessJah> illi: może gość po budowlance, nie wiem kto czym się zajmuje od decyzji polityka: tutaj będzie most, do gościa z łopatą
<jacekowski> i wygladaly tak jak na rysunku od architekta
<jacekowski> BlessJah: programista ktory taki most programuje ostatecznie musi wiedziec wszystko
<jacekowski> od tego ze to jest hydraulika ktor pcha 300 bar zeby most podniesc i pompuje nawet 1200litrow na minute
<illi> a człowiek po studiach, szczególnie technicznych tez orientować się powinien
<gjm> \o
<illi> masz byc elytę
<szymon_g> wie ktos czemu ubunciak dobrze mi startuje gdy jest tylko jeden dysk podlaczony (do 2iego portu sata), gdy podlaczam pozostale dyski to wali errorami? we fstabie sa odwolania do uuida, nie do nazw urzadzen
<jacekowski> i most porusza sie po okregu na koncu z predkoscia 2stopnie/sekunde
<szymon_g> cze jacekowski
<jacekowski> i w przypadku potrzeby naglego zatrzymania zatrzymuje sie z przyspieszeniem rzedu 6stopni/sekunde^2
<szymon_g> i BlessJah
<BlessJah> illi: od tego są ci wcześniejsi, żeby mu powiedzieć czego chcą
<BlessJah> szymon_g: hej
<jacekowski> szymon_g: jakimi errorami
<szymon_g> "grub error" i do konsoli mnie wrzuca
<szymon_g> ze niby urzadzenie o jakims uuidzie nie jest dostepne
<BlessJah> illi: nie neguje ze sie powiniene orientowac, ale ta orientacja powinna wynikac z zainteresowan
<illi> BlessJah: mylisz się, ale masz prawo
<szymon_g> przeciez uuidy sa niezalezne od tego, gdzie sie podlaczy urzadzenie, prawda?
<BlessJah> illi: jak czlowiek nie interesuje sie niczym, to go po prostu nie zatrudniasz
<ftpd> gjm, elufka.
<bastetmilo> siemka gjm
<szymon_g> tj. nawet gdy podczas instalacji dysk jest widziany jako /dev/sda a po podlaczeniu innych dyskow staje sie ow dysk /dev/sdb to to nie powinno miec wplywu na bootowanie z uuidowanych dyskow, prawda?
<ftpd> No to co, przenosić se dotfilesy na bitbucket?
<Wizard> ftpd: A po polsku?
<ftpd> No wybacz, nie będę polonizował 'bitbucket'. Nie dość, że bitowiadro brzmi debilnie, to jest to nazwa własna.
<Wizard> Chodziło mi o dotfilesy.
<ftpd> Chętnie przyjmę jakieś ładne tłumaczenie.
<szymon_g> "kropkopliki"
<szymon_g> badz "kropplik"
<Dreadlish> kropkapliki
<szymon_g> ;)
<Dreadlish> pliki konfiguracyjne no
<Dreadlish> ew. jakiś cache
<ftpd> Bo na 'pliki konfiguracyjne' się nie zgodzę. lighttpd.conf jest też plikiem konfiguracyjnym, a o nim nie mówię.
<Wizard> Ojej.
<ftpd> 'Pliki konfiguracyjne z katalogu domowego użytkownika'?
<ftpd> Nie, sor^H^H^Hprzepraszam. Szkoda mi życia. Dotfiles i już.
<Dreadlish> ftpd: no co, zawiera też kropkę
<Dreadlish> *.* ;D
<BlessJah> ftpd: ciekawe jak wlasnie "sorry" bys przetlumaczyl
<BlessJah> bo na "przepraszam: się nie zgodzę
<Wizard> Buahahahaha
<Dreadlish> dotfilesy
<Dreadlish> kurwa, cache nie przenosisz
<Wizard> BlessJah: Jesteś tak męczący, że nawet ftpd brzebijasz.
<Dreadlish> przenosisz pliki konfiguracyjne
<Dreadlish> whoops.
<Dreadlish> mamo :<
<ftpd> BlessJah, "Przykro mi" jest bardziej właściwe, to oczywiste. Natomiast w polskim używa się 'przepraszam' w takim kontekście. Także dzień jak co dzień - Twój argument jest inwalidą. "Przykro mi".
<Dreadlish> przepraszam
<Wizard> Proszę.
<BlessJah> dziękuję
<Wizard> ftpd: :D
<Dreadlish> ftpd: przykro mi sie tłumaczy 'I am so sorry...'
<Dreadlish> więc sorry, to nie przykro mi ;d
<ftpd> Sorry mogę też tłumaczyć jako "ej".
<ftpd> "Sorry, gdzie jest najbliższy sklep z wódką?"
<Dreadlish> mamy takie fajne słowo
<Dreadlish> 'przepraszam'
<Dreadlish> odziwo nawet ładnie brzmi.
<gjm> Wizard: Co jak co ale niektórych słów, zwłaszcza mających zastosowanie w dziedzinach technicznych nie idzie sensownie przetłumaczyć.
<Wizard> gjm: Ojej.
<gjm> No ojej.
<Dreadlish> przetłumacz słowo firewall
<Dreadlish> ._.
<Wizard> Ludzie, którzy nie potrafią wyrazić swoich myśli w ojczystym języku powinni walnąć się w łeb.
<Wizard> Albo się leczyć.
<Dreadlish> zapora sieciowa - ok
<gjm> Dreadlish: Ściana ognia.
<Dreadlish> ale jak ktoś walnie 'ściana ogniowa' to kulę w łeb
<Wizard> PODWÓJNA.
<Dreadlish> z miejsca
<Dreadlish> POTRÓJNA
<Dreadlish> I EMAKSEM PRZEZ SENDMEJL
<Wizard> \o/
<Dreadlish> firewall, to firewall
<Dreadlish> i tak wolę powiedzieć iptables ;d
<Dreadlish> (ew. ipfw)
<gjm> To je bulbulator.
<Dreadlish> wut
<avatar_project> moze dzisiaj bede mial wiecej szczescia
<Wizard> Chyba avatar nie miał szczęścia, bo sobie poszedł ;P
<bastetmilo> a co chciał w końcu?
<Belzebub> bastetmilo: Był u pani prąd?
<bastetmilo> Belzebub: ?
<illi> a co chciał?
<illi> Belzebub: suchar!
<Belzebub> illi: no właśnie to chciałem powiedzieć ;D
<spoofy> move Belzebub 2 n2o
<spoofy> Belzebub: jestes lojcie?
<BlessJah> wędrujący router?
<jacekowski> nie, chcialem cos sprawdzic tylko
<jacekowski> bo nie bede sie bawil
<jacekowski> zglosze awarie
<jacekowski> jako serwer niedostepny
<jacekowski> i tyle
<BlessJah> spoko
<BlessJah> poprzełączam na IPv4 co zdołam
<gjm> \o
<Wizard> o/
<bastetmilo> \o
<jacekowski> BlessJah: nie wylaczam ipv6
<jacekowski> BlessJah: napisalem ze RA zniklo a router nie jest tam gdzie powinien i tyle
<BlessJah> poczekam az wroci do normy
<kwa> hej
<Belzebub> kwa kwa
<kwa> hej hej
<kwa> towarzysze pomożecie?
<kwa> zainstalowałem sobie planky, czyli docka
<kwa> i mam czarny prostokąt w jego miejscu
<kwa> rozumiem że zwykle tak jest gdy nie ma sterowników do jakiejś karty
<kwa> ale ja mam zwykłą integrę
<kwa> ( 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller)
<kwa> :(
<Wizard> kwa: Niekoniecznie.
<Wizard> Gdyby "nie było sterowników" to by nie wstało w ogóle.
<ania12lat> wstałoby na vesie :v
<kwa> hm, pewnie moje sterowniki są ubogie w open-gl
<kwa> bo wydaje mi się że to jest problem
<Wizard> ania12lat: Zmień ten nick.
<ania12lat> >:
<Wizard> Mam zbanować?
<ania13lat> jesteś niemiły >:
<Wizard> A ty nierozumny.
<ania13lat> no bo nie wiem o co ci chodzi :v
<Wizard> kwa: Rzuca jakieś komunikaty toto?
<kwa> właściwie to nie
<kwa> tylko czarny prostokąt
<kwa> po tym jak się robi autohide docka
<Wizard> A odpalasz z terminalu?
<kwa> hm, nie. już odpala
<kwa> m
<kwa> jedyne podejrzane rzeczy jakie terminal wywala to
<kwa> [WARN 21:59:02.575039] [Wnck] Unhandled action type _OB_WM_ACTION_UNDECORATE [WARN 21:59:02.576848] [Wnck] Unhandled action type _OB_WM_ACTION_UNDECORATE
<Wizard> Może i to coś ciekawego.
<Wizard> Używasz openboksa?
<mahakala> witam, ma ktos pomysl co zrobic aby ubuntu po okreslionym czasie bez aktywnosci wylaczal sie zamiast przechodzic w stan wstrzymania jak ma domyslnie? szukalem na googlach ale zwraca mi wyniki w stylu wylaczania po okreslonym czasie
<julek> czesc
<Wizard> Spróbuj pod czymś innym to odpalić
<kwa> lxde
<szesc> dobry wieczór
<Quintasan> czesc
<Wizard> Domyślnie tam jest openbox.
<kwa> cześć
<Wizard> Cześć, szesc.
<Wizard> julek!
<julek> mahakala: nie ma w ustawieniach zasilania?
<Quintasan> mahakala: Musiałbyś chyba skrypty odpowiedzialne za suspenda edytować
<julek> Wizard: o/
<julek> to ten kanal jeszcze zyje? ;>
<Wizard> Niestety tak.
<Quintasan> Niby czemu miałby nie żyć?
<julek> moze mv halt pm-suspend ?
<julek> ;)
<Wizard> ania13lat: Zmieniasz, czy banować?
<ania13lat> a se banuj, internetowy napinaczu <:
<ania13lat> <3
<Wizard> DaZ, jesteś po prostu nie do ogarnięcia.
<kwa> xfce może zainstaluję, zobaczymy czy to pomoże
<ania13lat> twoje problemy są.
<Wizard> Jak wleziesz jako DaZ, to dostaniesz +q.
<mahakala> julek: wlasnie nie ma, Quintasan: k, poszukam na googlach w ta strone
<Wizard> DaZ, nie są.
<ania13lat> są.
<bastetmilo> Wizard może i poszedł, ale ja jestem. ania13lat bez jaj, zmienija nicka.
<en0x> a co ci ten nick nie pasi?
<julek> tez nie rozumiem
<julek> u mnie w luceum byla taka polonistka o nazwisku Fiutka
<julek> gdyby tu przyszla z takim nickiem tez kazalibyscie zmieniac?;)
<kwa> brb, przełączę się na xfce i sprawdzę jak sobie planky radzi
<kwa_> niestety
<kwa_> :(
<ania13lat> kwa_: weź wrzuć wszystko co wypluwa ten dock na wklejarke
<ania13lat> i czy to z repo czy jakieś ppa :v
<kwa> dobrze, dalej jestem w ciemnej.
<pakos> ojoj trzynastki
<spoofy> Dobrywieczor :)
<spoofy> Czy ktos z was uzywa moze xfce z compizem? :D
<qermit> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2012-11-14
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry słoneczka
<grek1> http://www.proline.pl/?r=biuletyn&n=akcelerator-graficzny-tesla-k20x-napedza-superkomputer-tytan
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bmkhrgs> (at www.proline.pl)
<grek1> 560640 rdzeni :)
<ftpd> Cze.
<gjm> Cześć.
<Wizard> Cześć.
<Wizard> Nóby.
<Wizard> DaZ: Nie lubię cię.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: o/
<Wizard> Cześć, bastetmilo.
<ftpd> Czemu nie lubisz daza?
<Wizard> Bo jest pedofilem :<
<qermit> ?
<jacekowski> Wizard: skad takie mocne slowa
<Wizard> Tylko pedofil siedzi na czacie z nikiem ania12lat. Reklam nie oglądałeś?
<BlessJah> tylko pedofil? może to pedofilofil albo prowokacja kidprotect?
<gjm> Albo po prostu DaZ
<BlessJah> gjm: teoria spiskowa
<ftpd> precise to jest 11.10?
<ftpd> Czy 12.04?
<ftpd> O, 12.04.
<ftpd> Najs.
<ftpd> Robię upgrade z 10.04 na produkcyjnym serwerze, trzymajcie kciuki.
<gjm> (y)
<wormux29> Witam. Mam pytanie. Jak w Ubuntu 12.04 usunąć skrót klawiszowy Fn+F8 chciałbym pod niego podpiąć własny skrypt. Sprawdzałem w Ustawienia -> klawiatura -> skróty ale tam go nie znalazłem
<Wizard> wormux29: Jeśli to jest coś w stylu "podgłaszanie" albo "przełączanie ekranów" to może być kiepsko.
<Wizard> Przede wszystkim zobacz jaki kod klawisze to wysyła.
<Wizard> Otwórz terminal, odpal xev, naciśnij przycisk skrót i będziesz widział.
<wormux29> skrót klawiszowy FN+F8 działa
<wormux29> przełącza łądnie ekrany
<pakos> dell? :>
<wormux29> mam napisany własny skrypt, który ma większe możliwości i chciałbym go uzywac
<wormux29> asus1215
<pakos> aha
<Wizard> Pojęcia nie mam jak to zrobić :D
<wormux29> nie mogę się dokopać, gdzie to jest zapisane :)
<jacekowski> w /etc
<pakos> no raczej nie w skrotach klawiatury, fc + cos gdzie indziej
<pakos> fn*
<jacekowski> hal.d albo cos takiego
<pakos> googlowales? na pewno ktos to juz robil :>
<jacekowski> jest milion skryptow gdzies w /etc
<BlessJah> ttps://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xbindkeys#Xbindkeysrc
<BlessJah> przyciszanie i podglasnianie zazwyczaj jest ladnie zrobione przez XF86Audio*
<wormux29> no ale mi działa
<wormux29> dla porównania w Lubuntu dodawałem wpis do pliku /home/wormux29/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<wormux29> szukam czegoś podobnego tutaj w ubuntu, ale nie mogę znaleźć
<jacekowski> skroty z Fn ida przez acpi
<jacekowski> przewaznie
<jacekowski> i to siedzi gdzies w /etc
<jacekowski> ile razu to mam powtorzyc?
<kupsko> proboje skonfigurowac serwer icecast2
<kupsko> i problem polega w tej chwili na tym ze nie moge sie z nim polaczyc przez virtual dj czyli icecast jest zle skonfigurowany
<kupsko> szukam i szukam po necie i nie moge znalezc konkretnych informacji
<kupsko> przede wszystkim chce zeby ta strona gdzie sie wchodzi i widac icecast2 mi sie pojawila
<kupsko> pomoze ktos?
<illi> co mówi log?
<kupsko> http://paste.org/57120
<kupsko> illi, o taka strone pokazana na obrazku na dole mi chodzi http://boomshadow.net/tech/installs/icecast-installation/
<kupsko> te czarna
<kupsko> gdzie jest status pokazany
<kupsko> czy ktos tu jest w stanie sprawdzic polaczenie czy da sie z tym radiem polaczyc?
<kupsko> bo np jak wpisze bind address 127.0.0.1 to juz mi w virtual dj pokazuje ze nie da sie polaczyc z serwerem nazwadomeny.pl
<kupsko> a usunalem i zrestartowalem to to nie bylo ze nie moze sie polaczyc tylko po prostu boadcast error, server answered: "" i tu nie ma powodu podanego
<kupsko> ooo zrobilem cos ze strona dziala
<kupsko> jesli ktos moze pomoc to prosze, jak teraz zrobic zeby mozna bylo polaczyc sie z tym i nadawac
<qermit> root@nms:~# iptables -L fail2ban-apache-de -n |nl | wc -l
<qermit> 2354
<lisu> o/
<kupsko> moze mi ktos pomoc z icecast?
<kupsko> lub czy ktos juz to kiedys robil?
<kupsko> http://wklej.org/id/870818/ wydaje mi sie ze to musze skonfigurowac, zeby moc sie podlaczyc, wysylac i odbierac
<kupsko> moze mi ktos pomoc?
<gjm> Jakby ktoś wiedział jak Ci pomóc to by Ci pomógł.
<Nesti> witam jest tu ktoś ?
<Nesti> chciałbym uzyskać pomoc w kwestii instalacji modemu t-mobile ZTE i połączenia komórkowego
<Nesti> wykrywa mi sprzęt przy komendzie lsusb
<Nesti> ale nie moge nic więcej zrobić
<kupsko> http://radio.simon-phoenix.se:8000/radio_live
<kupsko> dziala wam to radio?
<DaZ> działa.
<kupsko> naprawde?
<DaZ> nie.
<kupsko> to dziala czy nie bo juz sam nie wiem czy pic dalej czy juz starczy i trzeba brac sie dalej za pisanie
<gjm> Coś tam buczy.
<gjm> Aż mi się X'y wysypały.
<gjm> Słychać.
<gjm> Dobrze, ale jest jakiś przydźwięk.
<gjm> Może i wiatraki.
<gjm> kupsko: Nie ma za co.
<gjm> :)
<kupsko> udalo mi sie zrobic radio internetowe,
<Dreadlish> oh.
<en0x> kupsko: a dlaczego icecast a nie shoutcast?
<kupsko> dlatego ze shoutcast nie jest juz rozwijany
<kupsko> en0x a popelnilem blad wg Ciebie?
<en0x> nie tak sie pytam
<jacekowski> kupsko: z tym nie rozwijaniem to takie nie do konca
<jacekowski> kupsko: co bys chcial w nim rozwijac
<jacekowski> kupsko: nadaje dzwiek przez internet
<jacekowski> kupsko: nie ma zadnych znanych bugow
<jacekowski> kupsko: robi wszystko co jest oczekiwane
<jacekowski> kupsko: to jest wlasnie moment kiedy by trzeba rozwoj zatrzymac i zajac sie czyms innym
<qermit> uiii polska przegrywa z urugwajem
<DaZ> urugwaj strong
<qermit> ubuntu,unity, 512MB i 915GM/GMS/910GML
<lisu> qermit: współczuję
<qermit> lisu: i tak najbardziej doskwiera mi mały ekran oraz klawusz fn w rogu zamiast ctrl
<lisu> lenovo? samsung?
<lisu> qermit: a wybacz... nie ta epoka
<BlessJah> qermit: przyzwyczaisz się do ctrl
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ovh naprawilo
<qermit> ale dzis mialem akcje, zorientowalem sie ze gazyliard komputerów chce używać mojego serwera jako HTTP Proxy
<jacekowski> a co uczyniles
<qermit> skonfigurowalem serwer proxy, wydawalo mi sie ze go zabezpieczylem
<qermit> ale jak widac nie zabezpieczylem
<qermit> [Sun Nov 11 06:34:59 2012] [error] [client 111.193.169.78] proxy: Error reading from remote server returned by http://hits.blog.sina.com.cn/hits?act=4&aid=4b630e770102e5zv&ref=&varname=requestId_60526744, referer: http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_4b630e770102e5zv.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cz9rmmv> (at hits.blog.sina.com.cn)
<qermit> musze jeszcze raz przeanalizowac konfiguracje, ale zdefiniowanie domyślnego vservera jako honeypota chyba pomoglo
<BlessJah> długo wisiało zanim się zorientowali?
<qermit> BlessJah: proxy?
<qermit> z 2 tygodnie chyba bo wtedy odpalałem
<BlessJah> ciekawe skąd wiedzieli
<qermit> boty chodzą i szukają
<BlessJah> chodzą, chodzą
<BlessJah> nie pamiętam już ile, ale nie dłużej niż weekend zajęło im znalezienie ssh
<BlessJah> bez fail2ban nie ma nawet co stawiać na świat
<jacekowski> ja nie mam
<jacekowski> moje konta maja 2 factor auth
<jacekowski> wiec mi niepotrzebne
<Dreadlish> i co że 2factor?
<Dreadlish> po co mają żreć łącze?
<jacekowski> a po co fail2ban ma procesor zrec?
<Dreadlish> ale procka wpierdala
<Dreadlish> że huhu.
<jacekowski> i jeszcze mam dodatkowy soft z prawami roota
<gjm> Dreadlish: Co robi?
<Dreadlish> gjm: y?
<gjm> Przeanalizuj.
<BlessJah> jacekowski: fail2ban i nagle log rośnie 10x wolniej
<jacekowski> tak, ale fail2ban to dodatkowy soft z prawami roota
<Dreadlish> whoops.
<jacekowski> i o ile w fail2ban na razie bledow nie znalezli
<Dreadlish> przepraszam.
<jacekowski> to w alternatywnym denyhosts
<jacekowski> byl bug ze dalo sie zablokowac ssh calkowicie
<Dreadlish> aj dobra, to jest gadka o maśle.
<jacekowski> jesli sie mialo odpowiedniego revdns z tego co pamietam
<Juno88> hej, mogę was prosić o pomoc? czy można w inny sposów niż przez wine zainstalować aplikację do 3g z Win7?
<Dreadlish> a co Ci ta aplikacja do 3g niby zrobi =.=?
<gjm> Nie, nie można.
<jacekowski> Juno88: aplikacja do 3g z windowsa nie zadziala nawet przez wine pewnie
<Juno88> chodzi mi o zwykłe podłączenie do neta
<Dreadlish> to tego z tym raczej nie zrobisz.
<jacekowski> Juno88: to jest soft pod linuxa do tego
<gjm> Hint: NetworkManager
<Juno88> :/ spodziewałam się tego
<Juno88> nie działa
<Dreadlish> wvdial albo nm nie działają?
<Juno88> nm tylko próbowałam
<Juno88> a ubuntu bez neta dla początkującego to jednak jest problem
<gjm> A co w NM nie działa?
<Juno88> nm po prostu nie pozwala mi się dostać do sieci
<gjm> A to świnia. W jaki sposób?
<Juno88> skonfigurowałam to, widzi mi właściwą sieć, wpisuje hasło i nic
<gjm> To 3G czy wifi?
<Juno88> 3g
<gjm> To jakie hasło?
<Juno88> po prostu pin na wejście
<gjm> A spróbuj zdjąć pin.
<Juno88> hasło przechodzi bez problemu
<Juno88> ale dalej jest po prostu "nic"
<jacekowski> Juno88: ale to jest modem na usb?
<jacekowski> Juno88: czy ten bezprzewodowy?
<Juno88> tak, na usb
<Juno88> czy to wina sterowników?
<jacekowski> nie wiadomo
<jacekowski> trzebaby logi obejrzec
<gjm> Skoro nm wykrywa itd. to o co chodzi?
<jacekowski> trasy jakies albo cos
<gjm> Ubij np, odpal w terminalu, spróbuj się połączyć i powiedz co mówi.
<Juno88> ok, pobawię się z tym i jak coś to jeszcze się odezwę
<Juno88> albo najadę centrum obsługi klienta:)
<gjm> Tak, tam na pewno Ci pomogą :f
<gjm> W cuda wierzysz?
<Juno88> jak się ich długo nęka to w końcu coś zrobią. dla świętego spokoju]
<gjm> Powodzenia.
<Juno88> k, dzięki:)
<qermit> gjm: kogo bijesz?
<gjm> 22:39 -!- Dreadlish was kicked from #ubuntu-pl by gjm [Słownictwo.]
<ftpd> Re.
<ftpd> Mam prąd, kumajcie to.
<ftpd> W trzech gniazdkach. Miałem w jednym.
<DaZ> suchy zart o swiecach tutaj
<DaZ> niezła faza
<gjm> Kumamy to.
<qermit> ftpd: wspieramy cie
<ftpd> Śmiejcie się, śmiejcie. A nawet nie macie pojęcia, jak jest WSPANIALE.
<ftpd> Muszę kupić jeszcze wkręty do półki, bo kupiłem za długie.
<m477_> bo nie kazdy ma prad
<ftpd> m477_, Od lipca miałem jedno gniazdko na cały pokój 21m2, tak? ;-)
<gjm> Dobra, spadam. \o
<m477_> o listwach to zes nie slyszal panie?
<ftpd> Puszczony przedłużacz do biurka, a pod biurkiem kabloteka. Trzy łądowarki, zasilacz, lampka, dwa routery. Do tego z okazji faktu, że routery pod tym biurkiem, kabel od internetów leciał po podłodze przez cały pokój.
<ftpd> No miałem listwy, dwie. Ale podpięte razem w jednym miejscu.
<ftpd> A teraz jest profi.
<kupsko> znacie moze polski kanal o tematyce flash na tym serwerze?
<ftpd> #html5-pl. Tam Ci powiedzą, czym jest flash.
<DaZ> flasz to preszłość
<DaZ> zastępowana przez nową, bezpieczną i popularną technologie silwerlajt
<DaZ> :v
<ftpd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQhuE3b_GBU - jak mam gdzieś piłkę, to ten gol jest super.
<kupsko> nie ma czegos takiego jak #html5-pl tutaj
<ftpd> To zmień serwer. Spróbuj irc-z-html5-po-polsku.freenode.net.
<kupsko> na powaznie pytam
<kupsko> potrzebuje specjalisty
<qermit> o właśnie miałem IE10 przetestować
<ftpd> Wyszło?
<kupsko> silverlight nie ma nawet jednego playera zrobionego jak ja potrzebuje
<Nygus00z> Witam. mam pytanie
<Nygus00z> jest tu kto?
<DaZ> nie ma
<DaZ> głupie pytanie
<DaZ> !next
<kupsko> ja jestem
<ftpd> A co jest w sklepie? - Ja jestem w sklepie!
<kupsko> wez mi piwo i pringels orginal jak juz jestes
<Nygus00z> może lepiej pół litra i ogórki
<SimonPHOENIX> ooootoz to :)
<SimonPHOENIX> to nygusowe myslenie mi sie podoba :=
<Nygus00z> no bo dzisiaj jest święto :)
<SimonPHOENIX> naprawde?
<SimonPHOENIX> jakie?
<Nygus00z> pół tygodnia w dupe
<Nygus00z> XD
<SimonPHOENIX> znacie jakis kanal o tematyce flash html5?
<DaZ> #html5-pl
<DaZ> :v
#ubuntu-pl 2012-11-15
<qermit> `seen qermit
<Przekliniak> qermit: qermit was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 3 weeks, 6 days, 2 hours, 11 minutes, and 7 seconds ago: <qermit> A gdzie był mąż?
<Stirlitz> jestem :*
<qermit> to smutne
<qermit> Stirlitz: nie masz może na zbyciu taniego kvm-IP ?
<Stirlitz> jasne :) jak mi ostatnio zaśpiewali w HP to dell ma tanio te wbudowane
<Stirlitz> co to jest ten FortiClient?
<qermit> coś z vpn?
<qermit> http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/FortiClient-Lite,Program,Windows,35519.html
<Stirlitz> optymalizację ruchu WAN
<ftpd> Dobranoc.
<Stirlitz> taaa
<qermit> Stirlitz: wytnij wszystko zostaw ssh
<Stirlitz> ja sie tylko zastanawiam po co takie coś, to nie można normalnie tuneli zestawić?
<qermit> Stirlitz: a czy normalny człowiek wie co to tunel?
<Stirlitz> Cała przyczepa komputerów ;) znaczy zestawów, unia daje to pewnie dobre.
<Stirlitz> http://www.fortinet.pl/partnerzy
<Stirlitz> cóż jakoś sie nie dziwię
<bastetmilo> hej hej
<Wizard> Cześć misiaki.
<bastetmilo> cześć Wizard
<Wizard> Ale się nie wyspałem.
<bastetmilo> czemu?
<Wizard> Bo budzik zadzwonił.
<Wizard> Ja nigdy się nie wysypiam, jak mnie coś budzi.
<bastetmilo> Heh.
<Wizard> Ja się wysypiam tylko wtedy, kiedy się budzę sam z siebie.
<bastetmilo> ja jestem od miesiaca nie wyspana.
<Wizard> Z ciekawości poszedłem kiedyś spać o 22 i wstałem jak zwykle - lipa.
<Wizard> Jak zwykle nie wyspałem się.
<jacekowski> a ja zaczalem chodzic spac o polnocy
<bastetmilo> śpię po 4-5h. Czasem mniej.
<Wizard> Poza tym, podobno jak się kładzie i wstaje o tej samej porze, to potem człowiek sam z siebie się budzi wcześnie - nieprawda to.
<Wizard> Ojej :(
<Voldenet> ja wychodzę z założenia, że nigdy się nie wyśpię
<jacekowski> i spie po 8h
<Voldenet> i śpię po 5-6h
<Wizard> Ja się kładę zawsze około północy i wstaję zawsze przed 7.
<jacekowski> w weekendy czasami wiecej
<jacekowski> i jestem zawsze wyspany
<Voldenet> jacekowski: a kto nie śpi dłużej w weekendy?
<Wizard> A jakbym nie robił, to w sobotę się budzę 11-12..
<bastetmilo> A potem jak ta żyrafa drzemię - a to w busie, a to w tramwaju, a to w pracy nawet ostatnio.
<Wizard> LOL :D
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: lepiej czas planuj to bedziesz miala wiecej czasu na normalny sen
<Voldenet> Spanie w pracy? ODRAŻAJĄCE! :D
<Voldenet> jacekowski: niektórzy normalny sen mają w planie od 3 do 12
<Voldenet> i nie da się tego przesunąć
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: jaki czas? Ja nie mam czasu na nic.
<Voldenet> zerknął i uciekł
<Voldenet> niezwykle zdecydowany człowiek
<jacekowski> Voldenet: ale bastetmilo najwyrazniej nie ma snu w planie
<Voldenet> ┐(´～`；)┌
<bastetmilo> po śmierci się wyśpię.
<Voldenet> http://niebezpiecznik.pl/post/gay-pl-wyciek-danych-37-000-uzytkownikow/
<jacekowski> wiadomo do kogo strzelac
<Voldenet> Tak
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: my się spotkamy na fosdemie?
<jacekowski> a jedziesz?
<Wizard> Voldenet: :D
<jacekowski> bo ja tak
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: jadę.
<jacekowski> no to w piatek na friday beer event sie spotkamy
<jacekowski> ide do pracy
<bastetmilo> Wizard: jakbym przypadkiem chciała strzelić jacekowskiego, to mnie nie powstrzymuj :>
<Wizard> OK.
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: to twoj pierwszy raz?
<Wizard> A to nie wiesz, czy cię już lała?
<jacekowski> na fosdemie
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: tak. A co?
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: tak tylko pytam
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: bo w piatek jest cos co sie nazywa friday beer event
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: przed oficjalnym otwarciem w sobote
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: jak sie dostajesz do bulgarii
<Wizard> jacekowski: Pisz po polsku.
<jacekowski> ?
<jacekowski> "friday beer event"
<jacekowski> piatkowe wydarzenie piwne?
<ftpd> Morning.
<ftpd> Lol, Wizard jaki troll. 'Pisz po polsku' :P
<Wizard> Wasze chamstwo mnie poraża.
<Wizard> Skoro to jest troll, to nie ma tu dla mnie miejsca.
<Wizard> Nie toleruję głupoty i wymówek, że to 'źle brzmi'.
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: 'jak sie dostajesz do bulgarii'? Gdzie?
<jacekowski> no bulgaria
<jacekowski> taki kraj
<jacekowski> na b
<jacekowski> moze to belgia byla
<bastetmilo> Pomylić Belgie z Bułgarią.
<illi> epickie
<jacekowski> no oba na b
<illi> i kończą się na "a"
<jacekowski> tabfail
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: jadę z Wizardem.
<Wizard> Nieumiejętność wyrażania myśli w ojczystym języku uważam za ułomność i przejaw głupoty potęgowanej lenistwem.
<bastetmilo> Ale. Znałam kiedyś laskę, która pomyliła równik z Dubrovnikiem.
<l3hash> hm?
<ojdipuss__> witam wszystkich, mam pytanie odnośnie Lubuntu 12.10, konkretnie to o polonizację
<ojdipuss__> mam polski remiks ostatni zdaje się 12.04 i chyba nie jestem pewny czy nie pozostać przy tym LTS
<DaZ> to masz problemik
<ojdipuss__> cos mi sie popsulo na tym webczacie :/ Panowie czy dla Lubuntu 12.10 istnieje cos co automatycznie zlokalizuje system zeby bylo jak w przyjaznym puchaczu?
<ftpd> Jakim webczacie?
<kichawa> szukam tatiany
<kichawa> help hilfe pomocy
<ftpd> 19:52:03 | Tatiana has userhost wsk@putty.pl and real name "Ola"
<Dreadlish> lol.
<gjm> Tutaj jej nie ma.
<qermit> o/
<mucha090> powitać
#ubuntu-pl 2012-11-16
<bastetmilo> cześć słoneczka
<sysek> o. dziala jednak ssh
<sysek> :O
<Bonanito> witam
<Bonanito> muszę jakoś zaimportować ustawienia vpna (wan l2tp) z windowsa na linuksa
<Bonanito> czy ktoś z was wie jak wysniffować konfigurację takiego wan l2tp?
<jacekowski> no to siedza w ustawieniach
<Bonanito> jak klikam na to połączenie prawym i daję właściwości to nic się nei otwiera
<jacekowski> to popsules
<Bonanito> a niestety nie znalazłem w manualach windowsa alternatywnej metody
<Bonanito> nie popsułem
<Bonanito> vpn jest tworzony przez program aol desktop
<Bonanito> a niestety tego programu nie ma dla linuksa
<Bonanito> dlatego muszę przenieść jakoś kulturalnie ten vpn
<Bonanito> co ciekawe jak program jest uruchomiony to połączenie przezeń utworzone (ten wan l2tp) jest rozłączone (ma taki status)
<Bonanito> niemniej w menedżerze zadań w zakładce sieć pokazuje się wan adapter 10/10mbit
<jacekowski> l2tp i okolice pod linuxem nie sa tak hop siup
<Bonanito> ale jednak są
<jacekowski> bo musisz cale KAME miec skonfigurowane
<Bonanito> a zależy mi na tym vpnie bo mają wykupione 40 tys adresów ip, co bywa przydatne
<Bonanito> będzie skonfigurowane
<Bonanito> tylko najpierw muszę wysniffować tę konfigurację
<Bonanito> i tu tkwi cały szkopuł
<Bonanito> to może inaczej - wiresharkiem sniffować połączenie z mojej karty sieciowej (w momencie podłączania do vpna) czy sniffować vpn już jak się połączy
<Bonanito> żeby odnaleźć sposób łączenia
<jacekowski> nie da sie
<jacekowski> vpn jest szyfrowany
<Bonanito> a mitm?
<jacekowski> to jest ipsec
<jacekowski> to jest niesniffowalne
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: wiesz coś może o zmiania rozkładu jazdy tramwajów?
<Bonanito> no to może virtualbox i puścić to przez fiddlera?
<jacekowski> nie
<Bonanito> czyli nie pozostaje mi nic innego jak zdekompilować program i potem debuggować partiami :'-(
<sysek> hu hu hu
<lisu> o/
<sysek> ubuntu or debian ?
<pakos> debian ofc :>
<sysek> <:
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: a jakie linie cie interesuja?
<bastetmilo> 15
<BlessJah> 1 grudnia skoncza remont na pomorskiej
<BlessJah> ktory zaczeli 4 listopada
<bastetmilo> chodzi mi o zmianę godzin
<bastetmilo> bo dzis drugi raz z rzedu 15 pojechała o 5 minut za wczesnie
<BlessJah> no to rozklad jest od 4 listopada
<bastetmilo> a na kartce i na panelu godzina była inna
<bastetmilo> i sie zastanawiam, czy 15 teraz jedzi wg jakiegos tajnego rozkladu
<BlessJah> jesli mowa o panelu na przystanku, to czesc z nich uwzglednia opoznienia
<bastetmilo> wiem
<bastetmilo> ten akurat tramwaj pojechał 5 minut wczesniej
<bastetmilo> i to drugi raz
<BlessJah> a wiesz ze byl za wczesnie a nie za pozno bo...?
<bastetmilo> Bo miał być o 7:49 a jak przyszłam na luziku o 7:44 to własnie odjeżdzał. Na panelu było jak byk 7:49 Marino
<BlessJah> czesc paneli na przystankach pokazuje nie tylko rozklad, ale jest tez synchronizowana z rzeczywistym polozeniem pojazdow?
<BlessJah> s/\?/\./
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: ten na dworcu pokazuje opoznienia. Zazwyczaj.
<BlessJah> no wiec ponawiam pytanie, skad wiesz ze odjechal za wczesnie, a nie za pozno?
<bastetmilo> Eh. Tak nie będziemy rozmawiać.
<BlessJah> od 6:02 z petli park poludniowy 15 wyrusza co 12 minut
<BlessJah> trasa ma 37 minut, tak wiec nawet gdybys mieszkala przy ostatnim przystanku przed petla, to i tak wskazana godzina lapie sie w przedzial takiego wlasnie kursowania
<BlessJah> twierdzisz ze tramwaj odjechal 5 minut przed czasem, skad wiesz ze nie przyjechal 7 minut po czasie?
<bastetmilo> Więc za nim powinien jechać te, który prawidłowo powinien być o 7:49 nie?
<BlessJah> co jesli tez byl opozniony?
<bastetmilo> O zazdziwiająco punktualnie przyjechał o 8:01 wg rozkładu trzeciego z kolei tramwaju?
<bastetmilo> I tak dwa dni pod rząd?
<BlessJah> rozklad zaklada staly czas przejazdu danego odcinka, niezaleznie od warunkow takich jak pora dnia, a wiec i natezenie ruchu, ilosc pasazerow wsiadajacych i wysiadajacych, warunki atmosferyczne et cetera
<bastetmilo> zapytałam się tylko czy wiesz coś o jakiej zmiane rozkładu jazdy, bo się chwalisz jaki jesteś dobrze poinformowany. Nie wiesz. OK, nie rób mi wykładu.
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: mialas TI?
<BlessJah> w programie przedmiotu jest miedzy innymi wyszukiwanie informacji
<BlessJah> www.wroclaw.pl/informacja_o_zmianach_w_kursowaniu_komunikacji_zbiorowej,1.dhtml
<bastetmilo> i co mnie podkusiło, żeby pytać Cię o to. :/
<BlessJah> wiesz juz teraz gdzie szukac, zeby pytac nie musiec
<BlessJah> a spoznienie mozesz sprawdzic u motorniczego, na panelu poza radiostacja maja dodatkowo niebiesko-szare urzadzenie z zegarkiem, pokazujacym czas pozostaly na dojazd do nastepnego przystanka
<bastetmilo> przystanku
<BlessJah> wartosci ujemne oznaczaja opoznienie, mozna tez poznac opoznienie po rosnacej wartosci
<BlessJah> tak, przystanku
<BlessJah> jak w grach, za dojazd do przystanku masz bonus czasowy
<BlessJah> skoro nie ma wiecej pytan, to zawijam na randke
<ftpd> I tak Ci nie da.
<bastetmilo> Randka z Algebrą? Analizą? Czy Javą?
<Voldenet> ale wy pocieszni jesteście
<Voldenet> prawdziwi polacy :D
<bastetmilo> oj pożartować nie można?
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: spodziewałem się zlośliwośći z twojej strony i nie przeliczyłem się
<bastetmilo> Od razu złośliwość.
<bastetmilo> Przytyczek taki malutki.
<bastetmilo> Miałeś być na randce.
<bastetmilo> A nie siedzieć na ircu.
<gjm> AnalIza nie przyszła.
<bastetmilo> o, to ^ jest złośliwe :>
 * illi rechocze
<BlessJah> suchar
<bastetmilo> dobra, już się nie śmiejemy.
<gjm> Mów za siebie (;
<bastetmilo> gjm: nie, no weź. Znów ktoś potem na na skarke złoży do admina i co będzie?
<gjm> HRHR
<julek> czesc
<Cass> Czołem, ma ktoś chwilę żeby mi pomóc ?
<Cass> Mam problem z uruchomieniem jakiegokolwiek linuxa. Po załadowaniu Live CD pojawiają mi się pionowe pasy i nic się nie da zrobić. Wie ktoś jak to obejść ? Będę wdzięczny za pomoc
<grek1> czesc
<qermit> 6
<grek1> jest jakis tajny skrót do przelaczania aktywnych ekranow (nie wiem jak to sie nazywa bo screen jest w rmaach jednego , wirtualne pulpity w ramach jendego) a ja mowie o 2 osobnych monitorach
<grek1> na karci envidia
<grek1> mam separate x screen
<grek1> myszki nie da sie przenies na dugi ekrn i tak chce zeby bylo
<grek1> ale przydala by sie mozliwosc i jest taka czasem odpale program na drugim moniorze i wezmie sobie mysze , wracam myszka restartem kompa :")
<filar> cześć
<filar> nie dawno widziałem gdzieś workaround, żeby uruchamiać filmy z silverlight bez żadnych moonlightów, xbmc czy innych dupereli, w jakimś miejscu odpalało się w przeglądarce taką listę i tam trzeba było znaleźć plik o odpowiednim rozszerzeniu które odtwarzało się normalnie
<filar> wie ktoś może jak to się robi?
<DaZ> filar: pewnie jeszcze na wykopie, co? ;v
<filar> tia
<filar> tak mi się zdaje
<DaZ> http://www.wykop.pl/link/1319279/haksorowanie-tvp/ :v
<filar> DaZ: :D
<filar> dzięki
<DaZ> w sumie to nie jest na siverlight tylko na tvp :v
<filar> DaZ: masz ciekawy styl :)
<DaZ> wszyscy mi to mówią.
<filar> hm... '3 dni temu dodał'
<filar> jestem pewien, że widziałem to dawniej niż 3 dni temu
<filar> i zdaje mi się, że też na wykopie
<DaZ> możliwe
<DaZ> to wątpliwe, bo by ktoś wrzucił, że było :v
<filar> no ale skądś wiedziałem, że coś takiego jest, a już dość długo nie używałem silverlighta, a na wykopie nie widziałem akurat
<filar> więc może na innej stronie
<filar> albo w powiązanych
<DaZ> jestem koniem.
<m477_> s
<m477_> t
#ubuntu-pl 2012-11-17
<Abraham_> Hi
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry :)
<gjm> Nie taki dobry.
<Belzebub> gjm: Co zepsułeś?
<wlosio> Witam mam problem : http://wklej.to/5NGKw.
<gjm> To masz problem.
<gjm> Ja mam dzisiaj wolne.
<wlosio> gjm, :) spoko.
<wlosio> Od rana kombinuje jak mogę, nawet gparted odmówił posługi - niby czyta dyski , a czyta je ( skanuje) już ponad 30 mim...
<gjm> Sprawdź S.M.A.R.T.
<wlosio> wystarczyło fsck -y ;]
<wlosio> zaryzykowałem
<wlosio> kiedyś na Arch Linux, i partycja padła...
<jacekowski> wlosio: to jest uwalony dysk
<jacekowski> wlosio: dlugo nie pociagnie
<wlosio> jacekowski, a szkoda
<wlosio> :P
<piotreck00> Wie ktoś jak polaczyc sie przez ssh jako konto uzytkownika standardowego bez ustawionego hasla?
<qermit> przez klucz ssh
<qermit> co za leszcz
<OkropNick> hej. wie ktos jak podmontowac obraz ISO ktory jest riper Super Audio CD?
<OkropNick> *ripem
<Belzebub> OkropNick: tzn. masz obraz płyty CD audio, tak?
<OkropNick> Belzebub:  tak, tyle ze super audio i zwykle montowanie zwraca blad:  kernel: [33689.037954] ISOFS: Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<Belzebub> OkropNick: dystrybucyjny kernel czy własoręcznie sklecony?
<OkropNick> Belzebub: dystrybucyjny z 10.04 i tak sie zastanawiam czy to czasem ten obraz nie jest uszkodzony
<OkropNick> 2.6.32-45-generic
<phoenix_> czesc
<phoenix_> co to jest ices konkretnie i jak tego uzywac?
<gjm> A skąd mamy wiedzieć?
<Belzebub> OkropNick: eh, rozkminiam jak zrobić aby nie użyć płyty i odpalić np w XBMC
<OkropNick> Belzebub: ja jeszcze po XBMC nie siegnalem, ale jak nie dam rady to chyba nie bede mial wyjscia
<Belzebub> OkropNick: a daj tak mount -r -t iso9660 coś /gdzieś
<OkropNick> Belzebub:  costam.iso is not a block device (maybe try `-o loop'?)
<Belzebub> OkropNick: to daj loopkę
<OkropNick> Belzebub: za kazdym razem to samo, i to probowalem z 2 roznymi plikami ISO, ale jaja, zeby linux SACD nie obslugiwal? " ISOFS: Unable to identify CD-ROM format."
<Belzebub> OkropNick: możesz mi to iso wystawić?
<OkropNick> Belzebub:  3.8GB - dam Ci link :) -> https://thepiratebay.se/torrent/7430960/Pink_Floyd_-_Wish_You_Were_Here_SACD_%282011%29_%5B.iso%5D :D
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d7sfpnu> (at thepiratebay.se)
<gjm> E, bo będę bił.
<Belzebub> OkropNick: eh, lepiej chodź w inne okno ;)
<Belzebub> gjm: a nerki masz całe?
<Belzebub> gjm: eh, reprezentujesz milicję
<Belzebub> ?
<gjm> Tylko tutaj.
<jacekowski> OkropNick: linux nie zamontuje audio cd w ogole
<jacekowski> OkropNick: bo tam nie ma systemu plikow
<jacekowski> OkropNick: musisz przypiac ten obraz do jakiegos loop device i odtworzyc tak
<OkropNick> jacekowski: dzieki za podpowiedz
<jacekowski> ale i tak chyba nic pod linuxem SACD nie odtworzy
<jacekowski> zwykle Audio CD da rade
<OkropNick> jacekowski: ponoc XBMC daje rade, zaraz to sprawdze
<Jankes> Hi, mam pytanie... czy da radę zainstalować Gnome 3.6 na Ubuntu 12.04 ??
<wlosio> OkropNick, nie czaje...
<wlosio> siedzę w ripowaniu 24/7, lecz Cię nie zrozumiałem.
<Jankes> Hi, mam pytanie... czy da radę zainstalować Gnome 3.6 na Ubuntu 12.04 ??
<phoenix_> ktos zna ices?
<phoenix_> ices2
<wlosio> Belzebub, który jest ripem...
<gjm> Jankes: Nie musisz pytać dwa razy, czemu miałoby nie dać?
<wlosio> wiec nie wiem czy on ma Ripa czy ma kopią CDA
<phoenix_> uruchamiam to poleceniem ices2 /etc/ices2/ices-playlist.xml
<phoenix_> i nie uruchamia sie
<wlosio> kopie*
<Jankes> Sry. ale nie dostałem odp. i nie wiedziałem przez to czy IRC działa ;)
<wlosio> chyba że  ma obraz płyty, gdzie są nagrane już zripowane piosenki z płyty CD.
<gjm> Chryste, ma _obraz_ płyty.
<wlosio> OkropNick, zainstaluj sobie gCDEmu- montuje wszystko co sie da.
<wlosio> to coś jak windowsowe deamon tools
<Jankes> To kolejne pytanko... jak mam to zrobić bo wiszę na 3.4.2 ... Czy mam doinstalować jakieś pakiety z 3.5 i później jakoś przejść do 3.6??
<wlosio> phoenix_, nie wiemy, bo nie używamy
<lonetraveller> siema.
<wlosio> Jak ściągnę ci to powiem jak to otworzyć
<wlosio> poseduj mi :D
<wlosio> http://www.ps3sacd.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=341
<wlosio> google
<wlosio> ;]
<wlosio> https://code.google.com/p/sacd-ripper/
<Stirlitz> wlosio, weź tabletki.
<jacekowski> wlosio: ale trzeba sprzet jeszcze
<jacekowski> wlosio: czyli stare ps3
<phoenix_> http://www.icecast.org/ices.php tam ten program na samym dole
<phoenix_> nie moge go skompilowac
<phoenix_> moze mi ktos pomoc?
<Stirlitz> po co? ices2 - Ogg Vorbis streaming source for Icecast 2
<phoenix_> ale wolalbym mp3 od ogg
<Stirlitz> to paczkę przekompiluj
<phoenix_> http://brickybox.com/2007/10/04/installing-ices-on-ubuntu
<phoenix_> no proboje ale przy kompilowaniu wychodzi mi blad
<Stirlitz> poza tym mozesz z mpd streamować
<Stirlitz> jak masz 64bit to mogę ci sama binarkę dać z obsługą empeczy
<OkropNick> wlosio: dzieki
<Stirlitz> OkropNick, zamontowałeś SACD?
<OkropNick> Stirlitz: nie, teraz jestem mocno dziabniety, jutro sie tym zajme
<wlosio> OkropNick, za co ?
<OkropNick> wlosio: no nachlany jestem...
<OkropNick> wypada sie polozyc, dobranoc Panstwu
<phoenix_> jak w icecast zrobic zeby mozna bylo ze 2 zrodel nadawac?
<wlosio> phoenix_, stereo mix?
<wlosio> phoenix_, zrób ze 2x loopback na alsie
<wlosio> phoenix_, ustaw na "Głuchy kanał" coś takiego obyh dwa ( odtwarzanie)
<wlosio> phoenix_, jeden loopback ustaw na Słuchanie z Mikrofonu
<wlosio> phoenix_, drugi na  słuchanie 'wszelakich' dźwięków  w systemie
<wlosio> phoenix_, w ustawianich daj "Stereo Duplex"
<wlosio> phoenix_, a aplikacje ustaw w pulseaudiuo ( ustawenia) by słuchała Puste Wyjscie
<wlosio> dzięku temu będzie słuchała to co leci z majka
<wlosio> i z kompa
<wlosio> i max 2 źródła :D
<wlosio> ja tam nagrywam filmiki - Led's Playe z Minecrafta
<wlosio> tak*
<wlosio> miłego pie...nia się z pulse ;D
<wlosio> a na serio to tylko dodanie 3 lini
<wlosio> i restart pulse
<wlosio> i masz 2 loopbaki ( virtual streams ) czy coś takiego
<phoenix_> wlosio, ale ja mam serwer daleko i chce sluchac radia online, no i jeszcze z mojego komputera podlaczyc sie do tego samego mountpoint i gadac tam
<phoenix_> w radiu
<phoenix_> a to nie jest radio u mnie w domu i z tad nie wysylam dzwieku
<phoenix_> ale z serwera ktory wysyla chcialbym zeby jeszcze nadawac tam cos swojego
<phoenix_> np zaprasza dj wielebny
<ftpd> "stąd".
<phoenix_> tak ale nie mam polskich liter
<ftpd> Co nie znaczy, że możesz pisać z błędami ortograficznymi.
<Stirlitz> ftpd, nexusów juz nie ma, nie musisz jechać ;)
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Ja czekam na ten z 3g.
<Stirlitz> eee?
<ftpd> No zapowiedzieli nexusa7 z 3g.
<ftpd> Bo samo wifi ssie.
<ftpd> Dobra, idę na film.
<ftpd> Gupi reconnect, nie mam opa :P
<Stirlitz> aaa ja o nexusie 4
<ftpd> A.
<ftpd> To ja póki co nie planuję.
<ftpd> Nie mam siana, tv muszę kupić.
<ftpd> 00:30:32 | <ftpd>	 Dobra, idę na film.
#ubuntu-pl 2012-11-18
<avalan> tv
<avalan> eh
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry Słoneczka
<wlosio> bastetmilo, Zdanie zaczyna się z dużej litery, a kończy się go kropka.
<Dreadlish> polonista się znalazł...
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: \o/
<wlosio> Dreadlish, Wybacz, sama wszystkich katuje poprawną polszczyzną, banuje, kopie, a sama się nie stosuje... no proszę Cię.
<wlosio> Dreadlish, Coś w tym momencie jest nie tak.
<bastetmilo> wlosio: dlatego Ty stawiasz przecinek, I zaczynasz zdanie wielką literą. Popatrz "wielką/dużą", a nie "z wielkiej/z dużej".
<bastetmilo> wlosio: chcesz mnie poprawiać. Prosze bradzo. Ale nie rób błędów kiedy mnie poprawiasz, bo to śmieszne jest.
<wlosio> bastetmilo, Tabulator sam wybrał nick, i sam wstawił przecinek.
<bastetmilo> wlosio: nie obchodzi mnie to.
<Dreadlish> wygląda przekomicznie i tak.
<wlosio> bastetmilo, A mnie też to nie obchodzi jak działa program.
<bastetmilo> lol
<wlosio> Jak masz problem, to zgłoś do supportu XChat, że po wpisaniu kilka literek czyjegoś pseudo i naciśnięciu Tabulatora program wstawia przecinek.
<Dreadlish> jak to dobrze mieć normalnego klienta
<wlosio> Nie wspominając że uzupełnia pseudonim, lub wyświetla kilka podobnych zaczynających się na tą literę.
<wlosio> Lub ten ciąg znaków.
<wlosio> Dreadlish, co masz?.
<bastetmilo> wlosio: nie obchodzi mnie Twój program i co on robi.
<wlosio> bastetmilo, a mnie nie obchodzą twoje roszczenia.
<wlosio> Dreadlish, irssi?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> weechata
<Dreadlish> ale irssi też spoko.
<wlosio> Dreadlish, irssi mam na serwerze.
<wlosio> fajnie się sprawuje :)
<wlosio> bastetmilo, i to nie mój program. Ja go nie napisałem.
<bastetmilo> wlosio: ale Ty jesteś niekumaty. Nie obchodzi mnie to.
<wlosio> bastetmilo, a mnie nie obchodzi to że ty twierdzisz że ja jestem nie kumaty.
<wlosio> a przecinki celowo nie postawione.
<bastetmilo> Jasne.
<wlosio> bastetmilo, może być. Zwykle piję ciemnie.
<wlosio> ale nie spasteryzowane!.
<szkodnik> hello
<bastetmilo> cześć szkodnik!
<szkodnik> hej bastetmilo
<szkodnik> czo tam bastetmilo ?
<bastetmilo> szkodnik: aa, praca, spotkania brażowe, praca :) nic nowego
<szkodnik> to podobnie, jak u mnie ;)
<szkodnik> wlasnie sie zastanawiam, na ktora pojade do pracy dzisiaj
<bastetmilo> dziś też idziesz do pracy?
<bastetmilo> ojejku
<szkodnik> mhm
<szkodnik> musze przelac kase klientom
<bastetmilo> ale w niedziele?
<szkodnik> taa, bo musza ja miec przed 20, a jutro i we wtorek nie bedzie czasu
<bastetmilo> aaa
<szkodnik> wczoraj mi sie nei chcialo, zreszta goscia mialam
<szkodnik> wiec musze pojechac dzisiaj
<gjm> \o
<szkodnik> dopra, ide odsypiac
<szkodnik> cu
<jacekowski> szkodnik: a nie mozesz internetem
<ZentroXenon> Ciętopry
<ZentroXenon> Jest ktoś trzeźwy na kanale?
<Dreadlish> nie.
<mati75> nie
<gjm> Asosiestao?
<ZentroXenon> Skype mi uj wie dlaczego nie działa
<Dreadlish> odpal jeszcze raz
<Dreadlish> tak do skutku
<ZentroXenon> Reinstalowałem parę razy
<ZentroXenon> Wgrywałem nową wersję
<gjm> Odpal w terminalu i powiedz czy coś wypluwa.
<ZentroXenon> Ano pluje
<ZentroXenon> (skype:4475): GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid_r(): failed due to: Brak dostępu.
<Dreadlish> zwalone uprawnienia?
<ZentroXenon> To pierwsza linijka
<ZentroXenon> (skype:4475): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: No GSettings schemas are installed on the system
<ZentroXenon> Instalowałem ograniczenie na skype
<ZentroXenon> Ta luka
<ZentroXenon> A ja ostrożny jestem
<mati75> sudo apt-get install gsettings-desktop-schemas --reinstall
<ZentroXenon> Nic nie dało.
<ZentroXenon> A tak przy okazji
<ZentroXenon> Udało mi się uruchomić symulator farmy przez wine.
<ZentroXenon> Wiem, nic to nie wnosi
<ZentroXenon> Dreadlish, może ma coś wspólnego z app amorem?
<Dreadlish> grzyb go wie
<ZentroXenon> http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/instalacja-i-nalozenie-ograniczen-na-skype-4-1-w-ubuntu/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/acoqhrp> (at www.ubuntu-pomoc.org)
<ZentroXenon> Zastosowałem ten poradnik
<mati75> symulator farmy normalnie działa na wine
<ZentroXenon> Ja instalowałem 2013
<ZentroXenon> Oryginał
<Dreadlish> po co mi apparmor, nawet jakby chciał to snort chyba reverse shella nie puści
<Dreadlish> a z usera wielki pic zrobi...
<ZentroXenon> Dreadlish, chodzi mi o to, że mógł mi właśnie app ammor coś zablokować.
<Dreadlish> to pogrzeb w logach.
<Dreadlish> tak trudno?
<ZentroXenon> Hmm
<ZentroXenon> nie, to raczej bez związku
<ZentroXenon> Kurwa
<ZentroXenon> Ni ręką, i dupą ruszyć tego nie mogę
<ZentroXenon> A nie chcę logować się na windę by włączyć skype :<
<bastetmilo> ZentroXenon: tu się nie przeklina.
<ZentroXenon> bastetmilo, przepraszam
<ZentroXenon> bastetmilo, ale po prostu sfustrowany jestem
<bastetmilo> rozumiem, ale takie mamy tu zasady :)
<wlosio> a ja próbuję uruchomić WoT w wine, by nie skakać na Winde... mati75
<buharin> hej :)
<Corrision> wlosio, a nie ma go w POL?
<wlosio> Corrision, a nie wiem, muszę zainstalować POL :D
<Corrision> wlosio, bo widziałem skrypt do WoT
<wlosio> Corrision, serio?!! zapomniałem o POLu, idę walić do niego drzwiami i oknami.
 * Corrision nie grał w WoT
<wlosio> Corrision, dawno temu zlałem POL, bo gry na nim działały gorzej niż na zwykłym WINE.
<wlosio> Corrision, może coś się poprawiło.
<wlosio> Corrision, a jest  skrypt do MW3? :D
<Corrision> Modern Warflare?
<Corrision> Na pewno
<wlosio> a można w POL wkzać katalog ( aby nie instalować)
<wlosio> jak mam już zainstalowane?
<wlosio> dodali to w koncu
<wlosio> czy musze instalować w .pol czy jak tam
<Corrision> Nie :<
<Corrision> Dodać nie można
<Corrision> Bo konfiguruje podczas instalacji
 * Corrision czeka na TF2
<wlosio> Corrision, TF2 jest na Linux
<wlosio> Corrision, jako native... i działa jak rakieta
<Corrision> wlosio, zainstalować się nie da
<Corrision> Przeciążenie
<wlosio> Corrision, dziwna, da się.
<wlosio> Corrision, aa bo nie masz konta  beta
<wlosio> Corrision, ja mam konto beta, to nie przeciążenie, tylko odmowa dostępu - beta tylko.
<Corrision> wlosio, A wiadomo kiedy będzie otwarta beta?
<wlosio> Corrision, nie wiadomo, Serious Sam 3 ma otwartą bete
<wlosio> dostał tony aktualizacji
<Corrision> wlosio, wiem, KF i Red Orchiestra też.
<wlosio> Ro działa jak rakieta, ostatnio była aktualizacja naprawiające problemy z HDR i NV
<wlosio> ja czekam na porty silnika Source i GoldSrc Engine.
<wlosio> fajnie będzie pograć w CS1.6 na Pingwinku
<wlosio> bardzo bym się cieszył jak by Call of Duty wydał party do swoich gier
<wlosio> porty
<wlosio> a raczej Activision
<wlosio> od Infinity Ward niema co oczekiwać, nie mówiąc o Treyrah - dla nich liczy się tylko Winda.
<Corrision> GoldSrc?
<wlosio> Gold Src = Half Life 1 , Source - Half Life 2
<Corrision> wlosio, hmm ale CS Go ładnie działał
<Corrision> wlosio, A CS 1.6 jest już stary i już jego scena umarła
<wlosio> Corrision, a to ciekawo bo 1.6 ma 4x więcej serwerów niż Source
<wlosio> a w tope same niemiecki i polskie serwery
<Corrision> wlosio, większość lig wycofała się z tej gry
<wlosio> Corrision, Red orchestra 1 ma 4-7 serwerów
<wlosio> z czego 3 są polskie
<Corrision> Corrision, Poza tym CSS  jest słaby
<Corrision> Ups
<wlosio> i wiecznie zapełnione, dlaczego przeportowali?
<Corrision> Fail
<wlosio> mogli portować od razu RO 2
<Corrision> A RO2 na czym jest?
<Corrision> wlosio, ja tam pograłem przez darmowy weekend w Cs go
<Corrision> wlosio, całkiem niezłe
<wlosio> Corrision, WoTa niema
<wlosio> jest WoW
<Corrision> wlosio, ja miałem WoT...
<Corrision> Dziwne.
<wlosio> a ja nie mam LD
<wlosio> =D
<Corrision> wlosio, A bezpośrednio nie działa/
<Corrision> wlosio, Czy coś pluje?
<wlosio> Corrision, nie
<Corrision> biju, Czołem
<biju> czesc
<Corrision> biju, Tu działają polskie znaki :P
<biju> Przyzwyczajenie z kanałów p2p :)
<gjm> Niemożliwe.
<biju> A jednak
<wlosio> biju, nie pitol DC++ ma polskie ogonki
<biju> tak ? wejdz na prywanty server p2p
<biju> dc++ nie korzystam
<Corrision> *prywatny
<Corrision> ;p
<Ashiren> dc++? stare, dobre czasy
<biju> Corrision,  po co ten jęzor ? :)
<wlosio> biju, amule też mają polskie znaczki ;]
<biju> olny torrent :)
<biju> only *
<jacekowski> na kazdym jednym kanale polskie znaczki dzialaja
<jacekowski> tylko trzeba miec kodowanie dobre
<jacekowski> i klawiature
<Corrision> Spadam
<gjm> CP-1250 i tyle w temacie.
<qermit> gjm: ?
<gjm> qermit: ?
<qermit>  1310 < gjm> CP-1250 i tyle w temacie.
<gjm> `g cp-1250
<Przekliniak> gjm: Windows-1250 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows-1250>
<phoenix> witam, mam problem nastepujacy
<phoenix> wpisuje w konsole #mpc play
<Guest86150> wszystko dzialalo super
<Guest86150> i nagle po wpisaniu komendy, error: Connection refused
<gjm> A daemon jest odpalony?
<Guest86150> masz na mysli icecast2?
<gjm> Chryste, znowu ten icecast. Daemon MPD.
<Dreadlish> icecast, icecast, kurde gdzie ci do mpc icecast?
<Dreadlish> to tak jak próbować pchać nóż w jogurt
<wlosio> A porty przekierowane (wszystkie).
<wlosio> ??
<wlosio> Connection refused w 60% przypadkach to wina przekierowań portów.
<Guest86150> wszystko dzialalo do momentu kiedy nie zaczalem probowac polaczyc sie przez traktor
<gjm> #statystyki_z_dupy_wzięte
<Dreadlish> connection refused w 90% z mpd to po prostu wyłączony daemon mpd =.=
<wlosio> gjm, to są moje statystyki, wiele serwerów stawiałem i ten błąd mi towarzyszył przy portach najczęściej
<gjm> Tak, jasne.
<Dreadlish> ta,
<Guest86150> to uzywajac mpd i mpc nie potrzebuje icecast2?
<Guest86150> dobrze rozumiem?
<Dreadlish> po co Ci icecast do mpd?
<wlosio> gjm, Nie tak jasne hejcie, tylko tak :). Postaw sobie serwer dekarona na linie,zablokuj port  to zobaczysz jak pluć będzie  refusami.
<Dreadlish> wlosio: pan przecinek wielka litera.
<wlosio> W mojej historii jeszcze nie zdarzyło się by Refus był problemem demona.
<bastetmilo> co to jest refus?
<bastetmilo> to jakas odmiana fusa?
<Dreadlish> no ja też nie wiem.
<Dreadlish> wiem co to fuse
<gjm> wlosio: Tak?
<Dreadlish> ale refus
<gjm> 18:03 gjm@acer:~ $ sudo systemctl stop mpd.service
<gjm> 18:03 gjm@acer:~ $ mpc play
<gjm> error: Connection refused
<Dreadlish> hm...
<bastetmilo> fuse to tak
<gjm> A teraz...
<wlosio> bastetmilo, Refusy w kręgu NPCowców to pobłażliwe "Connection Refused". Ehh.....
<Dreadlish> w kręgu co?
<wlosio> Dreadlish, w kręgu czego jak już.
<gjm> Hejcie ty.
<bastetmilo> :D
<Dreadlish> ;D
<gjm> Głąby, nie ludzie.
<Dreadlish> zaraz wejdzie
<Dreadlish> pan przecinek wielka litera
<gjm> Zapytam się czy się dokształcił.
<gjm> No i przez niego muzykę wyłączyłem.
<gjm> 18:04 < wlosio> bastetmilo, Refusy w kręgu NPCowców to pobłażliwe "Connection Refused".  Ehh.....
<gjm> lolwat
<bastetmilo> co to NPC?
<gjm> ZTCP taki ludek w grze co z nim gadasz.
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> ja dalej nie wiem o co mu chodziło
<gjm> Guest86150: mpc to klient mpd.
<Dreadlish> i o co mu chodziło z przekierowaniem portów na serwerach
<Dreadlish> Guest86150: po polsku - odpal mpd i próbuj jeszcze raz.
<Guest86150> nie moge tego mpd uruchomic
<Guest86150> mpd start
<Guest86150> i pisze config: problems opening file start for reading: no such file or directory
<Guest86150> aborted
<Guest86150> bind_to_address		"127.0.0.1" ustawilem tak
<gjm> Nie odpalasz: mpd start
<gjm> `g ubuntu mpd configuration
<Przekliniak> gjm: MPD - Community Ubuntu Documentation: <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPD>
<gjm> Guest86150: ↑
<Guest86150> nie wiecie chyba o co mi chodzi
<Guest86150> mam serwer ale nie u siebie, daleko stad
<Guest86150> na nim chce miec serwer nadajacy muzyke zeby mozna bylo z niego sluchac np radia przez internet
<Guest86150> czyli potrzebuje skonfigurowac serwer nadawania z ktorym bede mogl sie czasem laczyc zeby dodac swoje 3 grosze
<gjm> Oui, ale mówię Ci że skoro mpc nie może się połączyć to znaczy że na _zdalnym_ serwerze musisz odpalić mpd.
<Guest86150> no i pisze config: problems opening file start for reading, gdzie ten plik tam jest
<Guest86150> /etc/mpd.conf
<Guest86150> http://www.wklej.org/id/873972/
<Guest86150> i oto on
<Guest86150> co tu nie gra?
<gjm> Guest86150: Do jasnej Anielki, źle odplasz mpd.
<gjm> sudo rc.d start mpd
<Guest86150> rc.d command not found
<Guest86150> mam jakis inny ubuntu?
<gjm> Łojezu, zapomniało mi się jak się w Ubuntu coś odpala.
<gjm> Moment.
<Guest86150> /etc/init.d ?
<gjm> O, możliwe.
<Dreadlish> service mpd start może?
<Guest86150> teraz ze pid permission denied
<Guest86150> zw
<gjm> sudo
<gjm> Tak to jest jak się derpianowatych nie używa.
<Dreadlish> na debianie takich bajerów nie ma
<Dreadlish> to tylko ubuntu tak lubi
<gjm> Dobra, weź go naprowadź jak coś, ja idę kolację zjeść.
<gjm> whois Guest86150
<gjm> Łojć.
<Guest86150> uruchomilem mpd
<Guest86150> teraz co?
<wujek> teraz klienta jakiegoś potrzebujesz
<wujek> http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Clients
<wujek> do wyboru do koloru ;)
<wujek> w zasadzie instalujesz, podajesz adres / hasło do serwera mpd i powinno hulać
<wujek> na początku jeszcze zrób update bazy piosenek, po odpaleniu klienta
<Guest86150> no tak proboje odpalic mpc play
<gjm> A skonfigurowałeś jak ma się łączyć?
<Guest86150> na tym samym serwerze i wychodzi error: problems opening audio device :/ gdzie powinno sie laczyc
<Guest86150> tak
<Guest86150> juz wysylam konfiguracje
<Guest86150> http://www.wklej.org/id/873972/ to nie jest konfiguracja tego?
<Guest86150> o juz dziala
<Guest86150> no ale nie chce mi to dzialac przy wylaczonym icecast2
<gjm> Boże, czemu?
<Guest86150> sam sie nad tym zastanawiam
<gjm> Guest86150: Przecież skonfigurowałeś że dźwięk ma iść na icecast.
<gjm> To jak icecast jest wyłączony to a co ma iść?
<gjm> s/a/na/
<Guest86150> to jak to zrobic zeby tak nie bylo tylko zeby sam mpc i mpd byly?
<gjm> # An example of a httpd output (built-in HTTP streaming server):
<gjm> To skonfiguruj.
<gjm> Albo pod pulse.
<wujek> Guest86150: ty chcesz lokalnie tego słuchać?
<DaZ> kto by słuchał mpd lokalnie <:
<gjm> Nie.
<Guest86150> gjm, czy jesli mam mpd to lepiej sie laczyc przez klienty? np virtual dj czy traktor?
<Guest86150> no na odleglosc
<gjm> Od kiedy Virtual DJ albo Traktor jest klientem mpd?
<gjm> Guest86150: Słuchaj, jak chcesz okazjonalnie pograć to masz coś takiego mixlr.com na przykład.
<gjm> Kombinujesz jak koń pod górę.
<Guest86150> no wlasnie chce zrobic cos konkretnego
<gjm> To rób konkretnie a nie Traktora z mpd łączysz czy jeszcze coś.
<Guest86150> to ja pierwszy raz robie, nie wiem co z czym sie je, juz icecast2 skonfigurowalem, tego mpc i mpd z Wasza pomoca
<Guest86150> ale dalej nie dokladnie wiem co robic
<gjm> No ja tym bardziej.
<Guest86150> chce zrobic: serwer radyjka tak zeby lecialy tam utwory sobie, z serwera, a kiedy podlacze sie klientem z komputera to powiem cos w tym radyjku, rozlacze sie to dalej idzie muzyka
<Guest86150> o to chodzi glownie
<Guest86150> i kombinuje, proboje, i nic z tego nie wychodzi
<gjm> To ja nie wiem.
<gjm> Ja jak gram muzykę to jej nigdzie nie streamuję, a od takich rzeczy mam talkover.
<Guest86150> wiec moze wiesz jak to zrobic
<gjm> 19:44 < gjm> To ja nie wiem.
<rakso_> cze
<aleksanderw> Pytanie off topic, ale jak poznać że pamięć ram ma ECC?
<Peareus> backdoor ?
<Peareus> http://wklej.org/id/874144/
<Peareus> za dużo tych procesów, nie uważcie ?
<Peareus> Ubuntu 12.10 Maszyna - HP compaq nx9010
<Dreadlish> consolekit tak normalnie
<Dreadlish> evolution możesz sam uwalić
<Dreadlish> firefox robi dużo wątków
<Dreadlish> reszta w normie
<Dreadlish> Peareus: więc ogólnie jest ok.
<Peareus> zmiana czasu samoczynie, i od czasu do czasu system plików tylko do odczytu
<Peareus> przez dwa nn
<Peareus> przepraszam.
<Peareus> fsck w trybie awaryjnym i system plików działa poprawnie
<Dreadlish> o ile ta zmiana czasu
<Dreadlish> 1h?
<Peareus> 1h
<Peareus> tak
<Dreadlish> no to po prostu masz źle ustawiony
<Peareus> bez ustawienia czasu pobieranego z internetu
<Dreadlish> że masz na localtime albo utc
<Dreadlish> a ma być na odwrót
<Dreadlish> fs na ro...
<Dreadlish> jaki masz system plików?
<Peareus> ext4 na głównej
<Dreadlish> no to po prostu nie zdąży zapisać czegoś przy syncu i sie troszke fs sypie wtedy
<Dreadlish> więc to też normalne.
<Peareus> fakt z tym firefox-em może być podejrzane źródło
<Peareus> a teoretycznie mogłem zezwolić na połaczenie z X-ami ?
<Peareus> nie w głównym pliku - gdzieś w katalogu "X-ów"
<Peareus> i też nie głównym
<Peareus> :)
<Peareus> także, zachęcam do eksperymentów
<Peareus> ;)
<Peareus> CET, UTC now.
<Peareus> fix - dzięki
<Guest86150> mam teraz <mount-name>/radio_live</mount-name> ale jak miec kilka na raz ktore z tego samego strumienia beda, np radio_live.pls radio_live.asx i td zeby rozne byly
<qermit> 1st
<BlessJah> skubany
#ubuntu-pl 2013-11-11
<BlessJah> /r/r
<mateusz_1> czesc
<mateusz_1> mam prosbe, pomoglby mi ktos dodacdovecota do crona?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: dzisiaj sie ssl konczy wiec bedzie sie zle dzialo
<Wizard> kruk: Siema. Kopę lat :)
<TheNumb> ubuntu.pl przydał by się odświeżony lejaut strony :<
<TheNumb> Forum jeszcze jako tako
<Wizard> Może jeszcze z Bootstrapem?
<xaxes`> 3.0
<xaxes`> jest taki płaski
<TheNumb> tak! 3.0!
<BlessJah> jacekowski: armia bezgłowych kurczaków zombie zacznie się mścić na klientach KFC, a samoloty będą spadały z nieba?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: co poza https, imapa i smtp może zacząć wariować?
<jacekowski> zimbra cala
<bjfs> hu ha zimbra zla
<BlessJah> meh
<BlessJah> jacekowski: kiedy zimbra wroci?
<kklimonda> rozliczał się ktoś z firmą z USA jako osoba fizyczna?
<kklimonda> o, hej tak btw ;)
<BlessJah> hej
<xaxes`> hm, jak jest z US gdy przyjmuje się płatności w BTC?
<BlessJah> i wybuchło \o/
<ftpd> Co wybuchło?
<kklimonda> xaxes`: musisz dalej zgłosić
<xaxes`> kklimonda: to wiem
<xaxes`> ale jak?
<kklimonda> xaxes`: w rozliczeniu rocznym na przykłąd
<kklimonda> przykład*
<xaxes`> przeliczasz na zlotowki po prostu?
<kklimonda> mhm, podejrzewam, że dopiero przy przeliczaniu z btc na usd/pln trzeba sobie tym głowę zawracać
<kklimonda> chociaż kto wie
<kklimonda> podatki są śmieszne
<jacekowski> BlessJah: zobacze co sie popsuje i bede naprawial
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ale certyfikat bedzie selfsigned
#ubuntu-pl 2013-11-12
<qermit> o jea, usb redirection działa mi w qemu pod ubuntu
<apofis> be back later
<jacekowski> BlessJah: jest darmowy cert na jacekowski.org i mail
<mateusz__> czesc
<shibby> Dzień dobry, ma ktoś czas żeby mi pomoc? Nie jestem zaawansowanym użytkownikiem Ubuntu i aktualnie nie jestem w stanie sobie poradzić z problemem.
<shibby> http://screenshooter.net/6453618/wewuaon
<Wizard> Uh
<ftpd> A gdzie Ci to wyskakuje?
<Wizard> Zrzut ekranu z terminala, coś niebywałego :)
<ftpd> I po co Ci apport?
<Wizard> shibby: To miało być tak ucięte?
<shibby> Po wpisaniu upgrade
<gjm> Niby niezaawansowany, ale kolor czcionki zmienił.
<shibby> to tylko skrót tego w czym problem
<Wizard> W skrócie odpowiem ci, że musisz to naprawić ^^
<ftpd> "To tylko skrót, w czym problem".
<ftpd> Naprawdę?
<shibby> Przyjąłem do wiadomości :) idę po skrzynkę z narzędziami.
<Wizard> shibby: Wlep na wklej.org wszystko co tam robiłeś w tym terminalu, nie wziąłem dziś kuli.
<gjm> Kulejesz?
<ftpd> "Cześć, nie działa mi, jak naprawić?" - "A co nie działa?" - "Komputer."
<Wizard> I skomentuj co robiłeś, jak robiłeś i co chciałeś osiągnąć.
<Wizard> Czasem ludzie przeczytają jakieś głupoty w internetach i przeklejają na ślepo.
<Wizard> Problem rozwiązany
<Wizard> ~next
<Wizard> Uh, nie ten kanał.
<Wizard> :P
<shibby> wkleiło link?
<shibby> http://wklej.org/id/1175054/
<Wizard> Oj, coś mocno zrąbałeś.
<Wizard> Czy kiedykolwiek usuwałeś coś z katalogu /boot?
<shibby> Tak
<Wizard> Czy był to ten sam plik, który jest wymieniony w lini 182 na przykład?
<shibby> Tak
<Wizard> Daj uname -a
<shibby> Linux shibby-HP-ProBook-4520s 3.2.0-48-generic #74-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 6 19:43:26 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Wizard> Jakim cudem starsze jajko niż tamte, których nie ma? :>
<shibby> bo tamtych mi wgl nie zainstalowało przy aktualizacji
<Wizard> Weź no pisz normlanie, a nie jakieś wgle :P
<shibby> od tego czasu jak otwierałem centrum oprogramowania to wyskakiwał błąd
<Wizard> No zepsułeś, to wyskakiwał :D
<shibby> No tak, nie ma co ukrywać
<Wizard> Cóż, ponieważ jest to jajko systemu, zachowaj ostrożność ;)
<Wizard> Ja bym spróbował odinstalować te paczki, które apt wymienia jako zepsute.
<Wizard> Tylko bacz na to, co on tam wyświetla w usuwancyh zależnościach.
<Wizard> I potem doinstalujesz sobie tę metapaczkę linux-image czy jakoś tak i będzie prażyć.
<qermit> mówiłem wam że odpaliłem wreszczie usb redirection na ubuntu?
<qermit> w QEMU/KVM/SPICE?
<Wizard> Tak, jesteś wielki.
<Wizard> A twoje dziecko to przeżyło? :>
<qermit> tak
<qermit> właśnie je bułkę
<Wizard> Smacznego.
<qermit> widziales jaka jest slodka?
<shibby_> Wszystko działa, dzięki wielkie \o
<Wizard> Proszę.
<Wizard> Wisisz mi powo ;P
<Wizard> qermit: Nie, nie widziałem.
<Wizard> qermit: I bez urazy, ale nie musisz pokazywać. Nie zauważam w dzieciach nic słodkiego.
<qermit> Wizard: bo nie lizales kupy
<gjm> lol
<qermit> Wizard: rozumiem cie
<Wizard> ;/
<qermit> Wizard: znajoma mojej siostry nie cierpi dzieci, ale takie jak basia mogla by miec
<Wizard> :S
<Wizard> Daj spokój.
<drathir> qermit: jak tak naprawde nie cierpi i tak stwierdzila to gratulacje zlotego dziecka...
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> ktos uzywal juz moze ubu mobilnego?
<drathir> w sensie na urzadzenia mobilne - telefony, tablety itp.
<qermit> ja jeszcze nie
<drathir> ciekawe czy to chodzi juz na tyle znosnie, zeby probowac uruchomic jak postawie na nogi n900...
<Wizard> Hmm, już teraz wydaje się jedynym sensownym przenośnym systemem.
<drathir> Wizard: a tizen?
<drathir> jak dobrze pamietam i literowki nie popelnilem...
<dweller> drathir: ja uruchomiłem
<dweller> ale firmwareu do ekranu nie chciało załadować
<BlessJah> jacekowski: co za cert wydrapales :]
<BlessJah> jacekowski: mutt pyta o caly lancuch przy wysylaniu maila
<jacekowski> startssl
<jacekowski> darmowy
<BlessJah> wczesniej juz jeden zaakceptowalem wlasnie
<BlessJah> a teraz musze caly lancuch
<paqu> czesc ktos zywy?
<drathir> jacekowski: na ile teraz startssl daja?
<drathir> dweller: maemo podobno na jajko 3.xx planuje przejsc cos gdzies mi sie rzucilo w oczy przegladajac informacje o neo n900...
<jacekowski> drathir: dwa lata
<skrzyp> drathir: http://neo900.org
<skrzyp> drathir: #neo900 for more info
<skrzyp> drathir: po prostu wymieniasz mobo w n900
<skrzyp> albo kupujesz z nową obudową
<skrzyp> drathir: ja właśnie chcę wymienić moje desire z na n900
<jacekowski> ale po co?
<jacekowski> n900 jest niesamowicie slabe jak na obecne czasy
<skrzyp> jacekowski: ale ja nie chcę mocnego
<skrzyp> jacekowski: ja chcę qwerty i otwarty system
<jacekowski> android jest bardziej otwarty od n900
<skrzyp> jacekowski: używam telefonu tylko do muzyki, ssh, czasem www i emulatorów
<skrzyp> jacekowski: aj pierdolisz waćpan
<jacekowski> nie
<skrzyp> ale zobacz jakie mi android wałki robi:
<skrzyp> piszę sobie coś po klawiaturze
<jacekowski> sam spedzilem iles czasu na reversowaniu zamknietych czesci n900
<skrzyp> <6>[10469.846801] [KEY] gpiomatrix: key 56, 6-1 (196-183) changed to 1
<skrzyp> <6>[10472.654357] [KEY] gpiomatrix: key 20, 3-4 (193-186) changed to 1
<skrzyp> <6>[10472.751892] [KEY] gpiomatrix: key 20, 3-4 (193-186) changed to 0
<skrzyp> <6>[10472.778900] [KEY] gpiomatrix: key 56, 6-1 (196-183) changed to 0
<skrzyp> <6>[10472.964233] [KEY] gpiomatrix: key 28, 0-3 (190-185) changed to 1
<skrzyp>  
<jacekowski> i o ile dobrze mi wiadomo, to przez ostatnie pol roku najwazniejsi ludzie ktorzy cos umieli odeszli od projektu
<skrzyp> patrz o
<skrzyp> na dmesgu mam
<jacekowski> skrzyp: no i?
<skrzyp> jacekowski: wszystkie klawisze z klawiatury
<skrzyp> idą na dmesga
<skrzyp> masz pan swojego androida
<skrzyp> więc ja już nie bardzo mam ochotę na tym siedzieć
<jacekowski> no bo nie uzywaj jakiegos niewiadomoco
<jacekowski> tylko wez nexusa
<jacekowski> stockowy android
<jacekowski> wszystkie touchwizy i sense to proszenie sie o nieszczescie
<skrzyp> jacekowski: tutaj też mam aosp
<skrzyp> a nie sense
<skrzyp> jacekowski: na każdym jądrze to jest
<skrzyp> a nie kwestia nakładki
<skrzyp> więc się nie wymigizuj
<jacekowski> nexus
<skrzyp> jacekowski: i znajdź mi, panna lekkich obyczajów, nexusa z klawiaturą
<jacekowski> dotykowa
<skrzyp> dotykową to sobie wsadź w odbyt
<jacekowski> juicessh bardzo przyjemnie dziala
<skrzyp> obligatoryjnie ma być fizyczna
<skrzyp> i nie na blutututu
<skrzyp> bo nie mam elektrowni atomowej w pleckau
<skrzyp> wkurwiają mnie takie "nowoczesne" ludzie
<jacekowski> ja mam atomowy breloczek
<skrzyp> >kupuj nexus bo fajnie jest wtedy
<jacekowski> ale nie wiem czy to pomaga
<jacekowski> ale nexus 4 wytrzymuje mi caly dzien z bt i wifi
<jacekowski> i nie zeby bt wlaczony i nie komunikujacy sie, w aucie caly czas sie komunikuje z samochodem
<jacekowski> i nagrywa dane
<skrzyp> jacekowski: do N900 za $800 jest Mugen Power z powiększoną klapką i baterią 3000mAH
<jacekowski> widzialem
<skrzyp> a w Neo900 cały stach, nawet od radia będzie wolny
<skrzyp> stack*
<jacekowski> nie bedzie
<jacekowski> nie ma prawa byc
<skrzyp> będzie
<skrzyp> nie myl firmware od radia
<skrzyp> ze stosem w systemie
<jacekowski> to nie caly stack
<skrzyp> hmm
<jacekowski> caly gsm i okolice beda w zamknietym kodzie siedziec
<skrzyp> jesteś jak astorm ;_;
<jacekowski> ktory moze siedziec w firmware
<skrzyp> ale
<skrzyp> firmware nic nie robi
<jacekowski> i co dostaniesz to interfejs jakis AT badz podobny do komunikacji z modemem
<skrzyp> póki nie dostanie
<skrzyp> poleceń przez API
<jacekowski> nie moze byc tak ze linux kontroluje komunikacje GSM
<skrzyp> które jest otwarte
<jacekowski> tzn. moze wlaczyc/wylaczyc/ew. costam pozarzadzac typu wybor sieci i takie bajery
<skrzyp> jacekowski: powiem tak
<skrzyp> idź na  #neo900
<skrzyp> i tam dopytaj
<skrzyp> bo jak się będziesz upierać
<jacekowski> ja wiem jaki jest ich plan
<skrzyp> to fekalia z tego będą
<jacekowski> plan jest zeby uzyc "leaknietego" firmware od TI
<jacekowski> i modemu od TI
<jacekowski> i bedzie otwarty soft na niewiadomo jakiej licencji, a TI nie dostarczy modemow
<skrzyp> jacekowski: ale kto przyszedł to Ty zobacz
<jacekowski> ja wiem kto tam jest
<dos1> no siema co tam
<skrzyp> no elo
<jacekowski> joerg reisenweber
<jacekowski> on ma tendencje do zrazania do siebie ludzi
<dos1> no ma, ale za to jest zajebistym inżynierem
<jacekowski> no wlasnie nie jestem tego pewien
<jacekowski> ile mialem czasu okazje z nim wspolpracowac (czyli za dlugo), to nie wykazal sie
<dos1> jakieś przykłady? przy openmoko sporo solidnych konkretów wyszło właśnie od niego
<jacekowski> skonczylo sie to tym ze w pewnym momencie hifo malo co go nie wypierdolilo z jego obecnej (albo bylej, nie wiem jak to obecnie wyglada) przy maemo
<jacekowski> obecnej pozycji przy maemo*
<dos1> hmm, to Ty byłeś tym gościem co nagrzebał przy midgardzie?
<jacekowski> ja bylem tym co midgard doprowadzil do stanu w ktorym wiekszosc midgardu dzialala, ale mial jakies memleaki
<jacekowski> co powodowalo ze midgard padal w bardzo drastyczny sposob
<jacekowski> jak rowniez doprowadzilem autobuilder i cale repozytorium do dzialania
<skrzyp> srogie grzyby
<skrzyp> idę po popcorn
<jacekowski> i w zasadzie wiekszosc infrastruktury po migracji do iphh
<dos1> mi się obiło o uszy, że nie o memleaki się tam rozchodziło, ale ok, zostawmy ten temat
<jacekowski> w sumie, moge ci nawet loga z irca wkleic
<jacekowski> rozeszlo sie o memleaki ktore wywalaly midgarda, a skonczylo sie tym ze joerg zamiast posluchac jak pisalem ze w obecnej chwili wszystko dziala, zaczal restartowac co sie tylko dalo
<jacekowski> mysql tego niestety nie lubi
<jacekowski> to bylo zaraz po tym jak wyciagnal jedna linie z kontektu ze wlaczam logowanie dla uzytkownikow zeby zobaczyc czy dalej mamy problem z eskalacja uprawnien
<jacekowski> gdzie zdecydowal sie pominac nastepna linie, gdzie napisalem ze zezwalam na logowanie tylko z ograniczonej listy adresow i ze jakby ktos chcial zeby go dopisac to ma dac znac
<skrzyp> cool story bro
<jacekowski> po czym jak zdecydowal sie calkowicie zignorowac co ja pisze i cos uwalil w mysqlu, stwierdilem ze mam to w dupie i zrobilem ragequit
<jacekowski> o ile mi wiadomo, nieco pozniej inny koles zajmujacy sie tym tez poszedl, co prawda bez ragequit'a, tylko po prostu znikajac
<skrzyp> dos1: i czo teras ;_;
<dos1> >plan jest zeby uzyc "leaknietego" firmware od TI
<dos1> nope
<dos1> to by zresztą było nielegalne
<jacekowski> dlatego watpie w powodzenie tego projektu
<jacekowski> bo takie sugestie byly jak ostatnio mialem okazje poczytac
<dos1> tak samo jak operowanie modemem gsm z wolnym firmwarem bez stosownych pozwoleń
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> tu nawet nie chodzi o pozwolenie tylko o certyfikacje konkretnej wersji firmware
<jacekowski> nie moze byc tak ze ktos sobie zmieni firmware modemu i uzywa takiego
<dos1> jeśli chcesz bez pozwolenia, to tak, potrzebujesz certyfikacji
<dos1> możesz też postawić własnego btsa i się do niego łączyć
<dos1> na to potrzebujesz uprawnień
<jacekowski> tylko ze na nadawanie na czestotliwosci potrzebujesz licencje
<dos1> nie są jakieś kosmicznie drogie, więc haker zainteresowany gsmem sobie ogarnie
<dos1> jak przy osmocombb
<jacekowski> ktore, bardzo rzadko sa za darmo, zwlaszcza w takich pasmach
<dos1> za darmo to raczej nie są nigdy
<jacekowski> sa za darmo na niektorych pasmach do roznych niekomercyjnych zastosowan
<jacekowski> na niektorych pasmach
<gjm> W polsce to nawet w dziób trudno za darmo dostać.
<gjm> jacekowski: Nie takie.
<skrzyp> >nadawaj gsmem na pmr
<skrzyp> pozdro
<dos1> niektórych -> czyli nie gsm, umts ani lte :P
<jacekowski> nom
<jacekowski> za te trzeba miliony placic
<dos1> jak chcesz stawiać sieć, to tak
<skrzyp> no
<jacekowski> chociaz podobno w usa do celow testowych z bardzo ograniczona moca da sie dostac za darmo
<skrzyp> a jak tam jeden bts
<gjm> 433MHz i coś jeszcze jest za darmo.
<skrzyp> na Wsiów Dolny
<dos1> jak chcesz postawić domowego btsa z ograniczoną mocą
<skrzyp> to spoko
<jacekowski> na ograniczony czas
<dos1> to w niemczech jest to kwestia ok. 1k eur
<skrzyp> No, cena przystępna
<jacekowski> w UK firmy telefoniczne sprzedaja microbts
<skrzyp> jak ktoś chce serio into gsm
<jacekowski> dostajesz pudelko od nich, podlaczasz do internetu w miejscu gdzie masz do dupy zasieg
<jacekowski> i juz masz dobry zasieg
<dos1> still, opcja neo900 z calypso to tylko opcja dla tego typu hakerów i pewnie więcej niż 2-3 takich egzemplarzy nie będzie
<jacekowski> microcell
<skrzyp> jacekowski: z zamkniętym firmwarem? xD
<jacekowski> skrzyp: ta
<jacekowski> dos1: calypso nie ma wolnego legalnego firmware
<skrzyp> pozdro
<dos1> jacekowski: nie musisz powtarzać tego, co sam parę linijek wcześniej napisałem
<jacekowski> jedyny dostepny firmware to wlasnie reversowany soft na niewiadomo jakiej licencji, i leakniety soft od ti
<dos1> choć nie, ma - na potrzeby wyżej wymienionych hakerów osmocombb styknie
<dos1> ale zwykły user raczej nie będzie zainteresowany
<dos1> anyway, neo900 nie obiecuje wolnego firmware wewnątrz modemu gsm
<jacekowski> i jeszcze poza kwestia licencji na samo pasmo, pozostaje kwestia licencji na same "technologie"
<dos1> obiecuje za to w pełni wolny stack na cpu - dokładnie tak, jak we freerunnerze
<gjm> Przepraszam, czy te BTSy działają pod Ubuntu?
<dos1> jacekowski: jak kupujesz modem, to licencjonujesz je od producenta
<skrzyp> oho
<dos1> jakbyś sam konstruował chip, to byś się o to musiał martwić
<jacekowski> dos1: nie zawsze
<dos1> najczęściej
<skrzyp> gjm: zostaw, fajnie jest
<gjm> skrzyp: Ty dostaniesz osobno, za brzydkie słowa :>
<gjm> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<skrzyp> jacekowski: chodź na #neo900-pl
<skrzyp> z dos1
<jacekowski> dos1: api w freerunnerze jest ograniczone
<jacekowski> zaraz ide do makdonalda
<gjm> bekę kręce, mośki
<dos1> to znaczy?
<jacekowski> ze zaraz i tak ide do makdonalda bo jestem glodny
<gjm> dos1: dowcipkuję
<dos1> [21:40] <jacekowski> dos1: api w freerunnerze jest ograniczone
<dos1> o to pytałem
<jacekowski> o jakich cipkach ty tu znowy gadasz?
<gjm> inside joke
<jacekowski> dos1: znaczy sie pozwala na to na co kazdy inny modem kupiony z polki - zadzwonic, uzyc internetu, wyslac smsa
<dos1> jacekowski: oczywiście, a ktokolwiek mówił, że jest inaczej?
<jacekowski> dos1: bez zadnej kontroli na to co sie dzieje w srodku, jak rowniez czy nie wysyla wszystkiego do NSA albo innych takich
<dos1> (choć calypso akurat ma niezłe możliwości raportowania sąsiednich stacji bazowych, rzadko który modem takie posiada)
<dos1> jacekowski: a tu się nie zgodzę
<dos1> chyba, że w środku modemu jest zaszyty ukryty mikrofon
<dos1> ;]
<dos1> modem dostaje jakiekolwiek dane tylko wtedy, gdy mu apu na to pozwoli - czyli np. w trakcie rozmowy
<dos1> a w trakcie rozmowy Twój modem jest akurat mało istotny dla NSA i innych takich, skoro i tak mają wszystko po stronie btsa ;]
<jacekowski> ale BTS moze byc w kraju typu chiny
<jacekowski> i wtedy gowno maja i im prosciej zeby telefon wysylal
<dos1> i co wtedy modem miałby móc zrobić?
<jacekowski> a chocby kopie rozmow wysylac internetem
<jacekowski> internetem bo trudniej zeby uzytkownik cos zauwazyl ze jest nie tak
<jacekowski> w n900, to wlasnie sam modem sciagal sobie z internetu informacje do aGPS
<jacekowski> dlatego aGPS po wifi nie dzialalo
<dos1> akurat w przypadku gsm nie ma takiego problemu, bo żeby dowiedzieć się, czy modem coś wysyła, wystarczy przyłożyć telefon do głośników ;]
<jacekowski> ale nie wiesz co
<dos1> ale wiem, że nie wysyła
<jacekowski> poza tym, moze to robic w trakcie rozmowy
<dos1> calypso akurat nie ma takich możliwości
<jacekowski> albo malymi kawalkami co jakis czas
<jacekowski> dos1: kwestia oprogramowania
<dos1> kwestia sprzętu, pewnych rzeczy nie przeskoczysz
<jacekowski> a malymi kawalkami co jakis czas bedzie wygladalo jak normalna okresowa komunikacja ze stacja bazowa (dla uzytkownika z glosnikami)
<dos1> inaczej osmocombb już by miał wsparcie dla lte, c'nie
<jacekowski> dos1: jednoczesne polaczenie z gprs i dzwiekowe to oprogramowanie tylko
<jacekowski> i sprzet na tyle mocny zeby obsluzyc to jednoczesnie
<dos1> o właśnie
<skrzyp> heh
<skrzyp> a jacekowski mówi
<skrzyp> >bierz neksusa
<jacekowski> ale to akurat calypso potrafi
<dos1> calypso jest całkiem nieźle poznane pod tym względem
<dos1> nie mówiąc już o leakach
<jacekowski> a skad wiesz ze firmware w calypso to ten sam firmware co ty masz
<jacekowski> tzn. z tych samych zrodel
<Wizard> skrzyp: :*
<dos1> jak się uprę to mogę skompilować ze źródeł i wgrać
<Nolt> siemka
<skrzyp> Wizard: ale ja wolę dziewczynki
<Wizard> Ja też.
<dos1> skoro zachowuje się identycznie, to i tak nikt nie rozpozna, że nie ma certyfikacji ;]
<Nolt> mam pytanie :) chce trochę odświeżyć swój stary zestaw programów w ubuntu :)
<dos1> (ale mogę to zrobić prywatnie; komercyjny projekt sobie na to nie może pozwolić)
<jacekowski> ale nie bedzie wysylalo tajnych danych do NSA i sie rozpoznaja
<Nolt> podpowiedzcie czego używacie np do pobierania napisów do filmów?
<jacekowski> i wtedy idziesz siedziec
<Wizard> Nolt: Ja qnapi.
<skrzyp> #dumbubuntuquestions
<jacekowski> to akurat tak teoretycznie
<Wizard> Ale właściwie, to skrzyp ma nieco racji ;D
<dos1> no cała ta dyskusja jest teoretyczna
<Nolt> Wizard: ja podobnie, powiedz mi czy znasz sposób by qnapi pobierał napisy jako .srt?
<dos1> bo nie istnieje żaden modem który by nie podpadał pod wszystkie te wątpliwości
<Wizard> Konwertuję je.
<Nolt> kiedyś chyba w gnapi była taka możliwość ale projekt chyba upadł
<Nolt> Wizard: dobry konwerter?
<Wizard> mplayer.
<jacekowski> wiec tak na prawde, firmware modemu bedzie zamkniety i nic z tym nie zrobisz w zaden sposob ktory sie nie skonczy tym ze pojdziesz siedziec
<dos1> ale do kogo to mówisz? ja to wiem
<dos1> nikt w projekcie nie obiecuje, że będzie inaczej
<jacekowski> a przez firmware modemu tutaj mam na mysli ze caly stos gsm/3g/lte
<Nolt> może inaczej...do filmów używam VLC i SMPlayer + qnapi do napisów. szukam w takim razie dobrego narzędzia do konwersji
<dos1> można za to np. upewnić się, że modem faktycznie jest wyłączony gdy go wyłączysz z software'u
<dos1> albo że nie docierają do niego żadne nadmiarowe dane
<dos1> firmware to nie cały stos
<jacekowski> jedyne co dostaniesz to ladne (albo i nie) api, tutaj internet wchodzi, tutaj dzwiek, a tutaj smsy
<Wizard> Nolt: mplayer.
<Nolt> po co mi mplayer skoro smplayer ma w sobie mplayera ?
<dos1> owszem
<jacekowski> tak samo bedzie ciezko z grafika
<Wizard> Z opcją -dumpsrt zrzuca napisy do srt. Poprawne. Bo to co jest w repo Ubuntu, jakieś te subtitle editory i inne subtitle composery czasem robią z napisów siekę.
<gjm> Nie "ma w sobie", tylko jest front-endem do mplayera.
<dos1> masz po prostu modem tak, jakbyś podłączył sobie dongle'a pod usb
<Wizard> Nolt: Też masz telewizor samsunga? :D
<dos1> akceleracja 3d jest opcjonalna
<dos1> SHR i QtMoko działają świetnie bez niej
<Wizard> Nolt: http://blog.bpiotrowski.pl/486/konwersja-napisow-txt-do-srt/
<dos1> odpalając Maemo oczywiście będzie potrzebna, ale jak ktoś chce odpalić Maemo to i tak jest już pewnie pogodzony z niewolnymi częściami systemu
<Wizard> Tu masz szczegółowo, jak ci się nie chce czytać mana do mplayera.
<dos1> więc sterownik od 3d nie zrobi mu wielkiej różnicy
<gjm> O, linkujesz do Barthaliona (:
<Nolt> Wizard: akurat nie, ale korzystałem z Sharpa który także nie toleruje .txt poza tym na przyszłość wole się zabezpieczyć. Ale tak planuję Samsunga tv więc to priorytet dla mnie
<dos1> ale jak ktoś chce mieć 100% FLOSS na CPU, to droga wolna
<Wizard> gjm: To ten? :D
<dos1> jak na Freerunnerze
<Wizard> To jest taki anarchista śmiszny?
<jacekowski> z 3d wlasnie jest albo bieda jesli chodzi o wydajnosc (czyli brak) albo powervr z zamknietymi sterownikami
<Nolt> Wizard: dzięki spróbuję ;)
<dos1> jak już mówiłem, SHR i QtMoko radzą sobie świetnie
<jacekowski> dos1: w n900 jakbys sie pogodzil z takimi zamknietymi czesciami to jest meego
<gjm> Wizard: Nie wiem czy anarchista.
<gjm> Wizard:
<Wizard> On mnie kiedyś opieprzał, że przyczepiłem się, że pacman wypisuje "tą komendę może użyć tylko root" czy coś w tym stylu.
<gjm> ~ » which s
<gjm> s: aliased to mosh holmes
<gjm> ~ » grep holmes .ssh/config
<gjm> Host holmes
<gjm> HostName holmes.bpiotrowski.pl
<jacekowski> z wifi/bt tez moze byc ciezko jesli chodzi o firmware
<dos1> na n900 nie da się osiągnąć 100% floss na apu
<Wizard> Taki najlepszy linux, a wypisywał na ekran jak pijany wsiok ;D
<Nolt> Wizard: powiedz mi jeszcze czy w opcjach qnapi też masz zaznaczone aby aby wykrywał kodowanie i zmieniał je na UTF-8?
<Wizard> Nie, bo jest gópi, sam konwertuję.
<jacekowski> ide do tego makdonalda
<Wizard> Znaczy mplayer mi to robi, tak jak ten bpiotrowski tam napisał.
<gjm> ~ » echo $LANG
<gjm> en_US.utf8
<dos1> plus do tego nie masz praktycznie żadnej kontroli nad modemem
<gjm> [solved]
<dos1> jak go wyłączysz, to wiesz tylko, że go wyłączyłeś, a nie że jest wyłączony ;]
<Wizard> gjm: Zboczeniec.
<jacekowski> dos1: o ile dobrze kojarze, jest mozliwosc wylaczenia zasilania do modemu w n900
<Nolt> sory ale chyba jakiś rozkojarzony jestem, gdzie napisał bpiotrowski ? :)
<jacekowski> bo to z gaia jest kontrolowane o ile dobrze pamietam
<Wizard> Na tym blogasku, co ci wlepiłem. Tam wszystko jest napisane.
<Nolt> aaa ok
<gjm> Wizard: Dużo łatwiej rozwiązać problem kiedy komunikaty masz po angielsku.
<gjm> Pomijając to że nie mam żadnych problemów do rozwiązania :/
<jacekowski> ide
<jacekowski> bo jeszcze wrocic musze i jutro do pracy
<Wizard> Dobrze, że nie mam żadnych problemów. A w razie czego umiem sobie przestawić na LANG=C
<gjm> <haker>
<jacekowski> Wizard: a fuj, jak tak mozna bez unikodu
<Wizard> Zasadniczo, to nie przypominam sobie, żebym ostatnio przestawiał.
<skrzyp> jacekowski: ale jedzenie to się robi w domu
<skrzyp> jacekowski: niech Ci zółądek wypali ten makdolan
<Wizard> Ubuntu na polski już nikt nie tłumaczy, więc nie ma problemów, nawet jak jest pl_PL ustawione, to błędy i połowa tekstu i tak są w języku albionu.
<bjfs> ja juz nie wiem co jest poprawne w XFCE "przenieś" czy "przemieść" :P
<Dreadlish> bjfs: przesuń
<skrzyp> przetransportuj ;_;
<gjm> "zrób coś z tym"
<skrzyp> bjfs: "zmień pozycję elementu"
<bjfs> tu bardziej chodzi o przeniesienie okna na inny obszar roboczy, od lat jest "przemieść"
<bjfs> anyway, czas spać...
<skrzyp> otyporze?
<gjm> Niektórzy pracują.
<Dreadlish> może ktoś wstaje o 5/4 rano?
<gjm> gimby nie znajo
<Dreadlish> :D
<gjm> tak, wiem, to ja mam nick gimbus
<gjm> ale ja jestem gimbusem ironicznie
<gjm> Dreadlish: a, widziałem się z tą loszką
<Dreadlish> ło
<Dreadlish> i?
<Nolt> Wizard: zrobiłem jak w tym poradniku, powiedz mi tylko czemu jak geditem otworze napisy srt widzę krzaki? japońskie czy chińskie znaki ? :)
<Nolt> ubuntu 13.10
<gjm> no spóźniłem się chwilę, pogadaliśmy, odprowadziłem ją i w sumie tyle
<gjm> najgorsze było jak jechałem na miejsce i mi się w tramwaju lać zachciało
<gjm> a i tak byłem już spóźniony
<Nolt> -subcp utf-8 czy utf8?
<Wizard> Nolt: utf8 praży. Tylko wiesz, to się podaje kodowanie napisów, a nie jakie chcesz mieć ;D
<Wizard> Jeśli jeszcze się nie domyśliłeś.
<Nolt> ja chce by napisy były w kodowaniu utf8
<gjm> Nie domyślił się.
<Nolt> :)
<skrzyp> ...
 * skrzyp bije stołem w głowę
<gjm> mocniej, mocniej!
<Nolt> więc jak można je skonwertować?
<Nolt> niestety napiprojekt nie działa pod ubuntu poprawnie :/
<Wizard> Działa, do jasnej ku**y!
<Dreadlish> gjm: :D
<Wizard> Qnapi w sensie. A ten cały napiprojekt na windowsie robi taką siekę z napisów, że i tak zawsze przerzucam je na lapka z linuksem i konwertuję mplayerem.
<Quintasan> \o
<skrzyp> gjm: to tak nie działa
<gjm> ucz mnie, mistrzu
<gjm> pokaż mi jak bić stołem w głowę
<skrzyp> to kup najpierw stół
<skrzyp> ale to musi być Stół, nie zwykły stół
<Nolt> Wizard: to wytłumacz jak dla nooba :)
<skrzyp> najlepiej taki z Ikei
<gjm> taki z ikei to się sam poskłada
<skrzyp> no
<Wizard> Nolt: Tam masz wszystko napisane.
<Wizard> Nolt: W -subcp podajesz kodowanie z jakim zapisano napisy. Co też jest zaznaczone w artykule na blogu. No kurde, co tam jest do rozumienia?
<Nolt> a on konwertuje je do kodowania jakiego?
<Nolt> domyślnie?
<Wizard> Do tego, które masz ustawione w systemie pewnie zapewne, be wypluwa mi zawsze utf8.
<Nolt> spoko :)
<Nolt> dziala :)
<Nolt> a korzystałeś z tego? http://marusz.net/?txt=85
<Wizard> Nie.
<Wizard> Korzystałem :D
<Wizard> No przecież to to samo, tylko w skrypcie.
<Nolt> wiem
<Nolt> już takim noobem nie jestem :P
<Nolt> wygodniej skryptem niż z plaucha lepić takie komendy
<Wizard> Racja.
<Wizard> I se można w Thunarze przypiąć.
<Wizard> Czy tam kto czego używa.
<Nolt> ok dzieki za oddpowiedzi i podpowiedzi
<Wizard> Nie ma sprawy. Wisisz piwo :P
<Nolt> <piwo>
<Nolt> dobra to teraz kwestia przerobienia tego cholerstwa
<Nolt> jako że tam jest podane rozszerzenie .avi
<Nolt> extensions="\.*$";
<Nolt> bedzie działać?
<Wizard> Jakiego cholerstwa?
<Nolt> skryptu
<Wizard> Łaskawym okiem zerknę.. I tak nie mam co robić, spać nie mogę a na drugim lapku przepraszam się kolejny raz z OS X :(
<Nolt> tam gdzie jest avi zmieniłem na * ale i tak błąd, moja głowa całkowicie nieprogramistyczna więc cienko
<Wizard> Gópi ten skrypt, a autor nie zna basha.
<Wizard> filename=`basename $filename` byłoby lepiej.
<Nolt> to olac
<Nolt> bede z palucha klepał najwyżej
<Wizard> Nie chce mi się tego przerabiać nawet ;)
<Wizard> Szczególnie, że sam klepię z palucha.
<Nolt> hehe
<Nolt> spoko
<Nolt> jeszcze raz dzięki za wyjaśnienia spadam przerabiać napiski ;)
<Wizard> Hmm, ciekawe, czy mplayer jest na windblows, to bym może to kobicie na jej komputerze sklikał.
<Wizard> Miłego piracenia.
<Wizard> A piwo musiałem se sam z lodówki wziąć ;/
<Nolt> ;)
<Nolt> <piwo>
<Wizard> Eh, gdyby to tak działało, to świat byłby piękny.
<jacekowski> wrocilem
<Wizard> Żryj sól teraz ;)
<mati75> magik - "I can fly"
#ubuntu-pl 2013-11-13
<drathir> jacekowski: musze sie upewnic, ale gdzies mi sie w oczy rzucilo, ze maemo bedzie community na pelne open przeniesc, ale czy to prawda...
<drathir> jacekowski: oraz ciekawe ile beda w stanie wymienic, bo pewne rzeczy o aktualizacje wrecz krzyczaly...
<jacekowski> drathir: trudne, zwlaszcza ze ludzi nie ma
<pawelpc> Witam
<pawelpc> Wie kto? jak zrobi? z serwera sieciow? kart? sieciow??
<TheNumb> Za dużo pytań. Does not compute.
<Wizard> Ja nie wiem, czy w 21 wieku trzeba ciągle mieć problem z UTF?
<Wizard> Czy dinozaury mogłyby wreszcie zdechnąć do reszty?
<bastetmilo> lol
<mati75> on miał jakiś cp-1250
<mati75> bo to nawet iso nie było
<fedora24x> witam gjm czy pajaka i takiego cośia
<fedora24x> mówiłem już jak gjm jest ******
<gjm> Jebie rybą…
<fedora24x> prowadzi kanał o ubuntu a jest windowsiarzem
<fedora24x> rybka lubie pływać, nie gimbus?
<fedora24x> pajakk, sorry
<fedora24x> ?
<gjm> Masz coś do mojego Windowsa?
<gjm> Linuks to gówno.
<fedora24x> nie, wszysvcu kochaja linuksa
<mati75> fedora24x: idź gimbusie robić wiochę, gdzie indziej
<fedora24x> fedora, ubuntu, getoo i kilka set. dystrybucji
<mati75> gentoo* kilkaset*
<gjm> getto*
<Guest68756> gentoo a nie getto i kto tu jest gimbusem
<gjm> dobra, muszę coś zjeść bo nie mam siły się śmiać
<mati75> ja bym bo do staffa któregoś zgłosil
<marekxx> witam, znowu
<marekxx> to mój 2000 ban
<mati75> marekxx: jesteś jakiś głupi czy matka cię nie kocha?
<marekxx> GJM TO ****
<marekxx> GJM TO ****
<marekxx> GJM TO ****GJM TO ****GJM TO ****
<mati75> marekxx: wypierdalaj i nie wracaj, bo nikt cię tutaj nie chce
<marekxx> GJM TO ****GJM TO ****
<gjm> Mnie jak koledzy wyganiali z piaskownicy to nie wracałem.
<marekxx> GJM TO ****GJM TO ****
<marekxx> GJM TO ****
<marekxx> GJM TO ****
<marekxx> GJM TO ****
<marekxx> GJM TO ****
<mati75> +b *@gateway/web/freenode/ip.83.*
<gjm> wię
<gjm> właśnie klikam
<mati75> Arturro spoko
<mati75> tym gówniarzom się od przybytku się we łbach jebie
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> gjm: Dzięki, zagadałem się z chłopakami tu w robocie, nie zauważyłem, że wszedł znów.
<gjm> 13:40       marekxx │ to mój 2000 ban
<gjm> kolekcjoner
<bastetmilo> a teraz zeby bylo sprawiedliwie wg zasad, mati75 tez wyleci, co?
<gjm> To i mnie wywal.
<mati75> bastetmilo: ...
<karoles> :D
<karoles> Dlatego nie rozumiem kanałów technicznych na ktorych nie mozna klnac
<karoles> przeciez czasem jakas jedna czy druga dama lekkich obyczajow z ust poleci
<gjm> córa koryntu
<bastetmilo> karoles: pretensje zglaszaj do Wizard
<mati75> karoles: "jesteśmy sztywni, bo używamy Ubuntu"
<gjm> użytkownicy ubuntu są mili i uczynni…
<gjm> …a kobiety nie robią kupy
<Wizard> Dlaczego do WIzarda?
<Wizard> Tak było już wcześniej.
<Wizard> Sam kiedyś za "kurwę" bana dostałem.
<gjm> Ty huncwocie!
<karoles> Wizard: /cycle zrób  bo Cie kickną :P
<karoles> ja regulARNIE DOSTAJE :)
<karoles> Bo spotykam jakis idiotów i nie moge nie klnąć. no.
<Wizard> :)
 * Wizard ziewa
<Wizard> Jaka nuda.
<gjm> Taka sama jak zwykle.
<bastetmilo> pff
<Wizard> No.
<Wizard> Ale cóż, taka robota.
<drathir> jacekowski: bardziej bym sie obawial sprzeciwow po stronie rzecznika nokii... Developerzy pasjonaci chyba zawsze beda jesli nie wyjdzie zadna realna alternatywa w przystepnej cenie...
<Wizard> Nokia już nie istnieje.
<Wizard> Teraz to Microsoft by się czepiał :D
<Wizard> Buahahahaha.
<drathir> gjm: prawie jakbys celebryta byl... Hrhr  A tak na serio nie za gleboka maska na ip ?
<gjm> Nie.
<gjm> hrhr
<Wizard> :]
<ftpd> Ej, ale słodko. Gówniarze nawet jak obrażają, to gwiazdkują.
<drathir> Wizard: jak ms to watpie by to ich w ogole interesowalo... Zapewne nie wiedza nawet ze cos takiego istnialo...
<Wizard> E, ale jak zastrzeżony znak towarowy i patenty, to zaraz się tygrysy marketingowe rzucą do sądu.
<drathir> a wlasnie powoli zaczynalem byc ciekaw czy to chanserv ma jakas nowa usluge moderacji wulgaryzmow...
<gjm> hrhrhrhrhrhrhrhr
<drathir> Wizard: fakt, to niestety tez mozliwe porzucili, ale jakby co to beda sie czepiac  :/
<jarek> mowicie o Maemo?
<Wizard> Prawdopodobnie :)
<bastetmilo> Maemo jest nadal rozwijane?
<drathir> jarek: nom...
<gjm> bastetmilo: nope
<drathir> b	tak przez community...
<drathir> bastetmilo: ^^
<gjm> wololo
<jarek> ale to byl slepek technologii, nie trzymalo to sie kupy jak wiekszosc desktopowych distr
<jarek> Android jest o wiele lepiej zaprojektowany, i do tego tez Open Source
<Wizard> BUAHAHAHAHA :D
<drathir> cssu ladnie daja rade co tylko moga probuja naprawic/zmienic...
<Wizard> Lecisz na basza ;)
<drathir> jarek: andek moze byl ciekawy w zalozeniu, ale wyszlo jak zwykle...
<Wizard> R rzondzi.
<bastetmilo> a maemo nie zostało zastapione przez tizen? Sorry, ale jestem troche do tyłu z nowinkami
<drathir> no i power kernel to jest to...
<Wizard> bastetmilo: I dobrze, bo to były podukty bez przyszłości. Jak OS/2
<jarek> bastetmilo: najpierw bylo maemo, potem meego, pozniej juz nie chcialo mi sie nawet tego sledzic
<Wizard> Do tej pory nic z tego nie wyszło.
<Wizard> A mieli działający system, niemal na GPL.
<drathir> co do andka slaby, zeby miec pozytek trzeba zlamac i pozbyc sie gwarancji...
<Wizard> Ba, mieli nawet gotowy telefon - N8.
<bastetmilo> ano
<Wizard> Android ssie pałę tak dobrze, że niedługo go zaczną instalować w burdelach.
<bastetmilo> a nie N9?
<Wizard> A może i N9
<Wizard> Co to w ogóle za pomysł jest szalony, żeby pisać programy na urządzenie, które ma 7cm przekątną ekranu.
<ftpd> drathir, Nieprawda. Mam stockowego 4.3 i jest mi z tym bardzo dobrze.
<Wizard> Ani to nie jest wygodne jako telefon, bo przecież w kieszeni się ledwo mieści, ani nic na tym sensownego się nie da zrobić.
<drathir> Wizard: ciekawe czy wysylaja globalne info do uzytkownikow o kazdym wycieku kluczy...
<jarek> Wizard: to jest ironia czy mowisz na serio?
<Wizard> jarek: Mówię na serio.
<jarek> co to za pomysl zeby pisac programy na urzadzenie ktore ma 7cm z wykorzystaniem desktopowych toolkitow
<drathir> Wizard: w sumie to nie na takiego czegos, ze auto skaluje do ekranu? Qt chyba potrafi to...
<Wizard> Ale ja nie mówię o tólkitach, tylko w ogóle o "smartfonach"
<Wizard> Mój Szajsung jst tak smart, że nawet rozmowy nie umi nagrać.
<jarek> Wizard: chyba sam fakt ze mobilne aplikacje zarabiaja miliony wskazuje ze jest na to zapotrzebowanie
<drathir> Wizard: 6230i by def potrafi...
<Wizard> jarek: Argumentum ad auditorem.
<jarek> Android byl zaprojektowany od podstaw z mysla o urzadzeniach mobilnych. Maemo bylo nieudolnym portem desktopowych frameworkow
<drathir> bo to tak jak reklamy byle bardziej kolorowo, a przydatnosc aplikacji przewaznie niska... Osobiscie wole aplikacje w konsoli, ale z moca...
<Wizard> jarek: Widać ten projekt, jak się na jego API patrzy.
<drathir> czysty os zawsze bedzie lepszy of djavika jakiegos...
<Wizard> Wszystko trza rzutować z Object, obsrane toto statycznymi metodami..
<Wizard> A magiczne R to już jest w ogóle jakiś żart.
<Wizard> Do tego, 1,2GHz na pokładzie, dwa rdzenie, a ten muł zacina się na animacjach menu, których na dodatek nie da się wyłączyć.
<drathir> a i nawet dostepu do modulu wifi w andku chyba do tej pory nie ma, w n900 problemu nie ma...
<Wizard> Projekt jak ch.
<TheNumb> drathir: jakiego dostępu?
<drathir> TheNumb: chociazby do kismeta airodumpa
<TheNumb> drathir: chyba jest
<drathir> w n900 nawet rozwijaja stery do wifi jakis czas temu byl update...
<Wizard> Z takich przenosnych komputerków, to kiedyś był fajny projekt takiej małej konsolki do grania.
<Wizard> Nie pamiętam jak to się nazywało.
<Wizard> Było geecze :)
<TheNumb> Pamiętam, że jak wyszła nokia 900 to wpadłem do sklepu nokii zainstalować na niej terminal :D
<jarek> obawiam sie, ze w ciagu najblizszych 15 lat nie bedzie mozna zainstalowac terminala nawet na desktopach
<jarek> Apple just teraz powoli ogranicza przywileje w OS X
<TheNumb> jarek: tak?
<jarek> tak samo Windows 8
<TheNumb> Co ostatnio zrobili w os x?
<jarek> jeszcze kilka lat i nie zainstalujesz niczego z poza app store
<drathir> TheNumb: mozliwe ze cos sie zmienilo, choc troche watpie, z tego co pamietam tam byl jakis powazny problem co uniemozliwial cokolwiek zdzialac chyba brak mozliwosci dostania sie do sterow czy dodania wlasnych, i bezposredniego dostepu do modulu nie bylo chyba...
<drathir> ngage kiedys byla hitem...
<jarek> TheNumb: domyslnie na Mavericks nie mozna zainstalowac ani uruchomic programu z poza MAS, ale jest opcja w preferencjach ktora na to pozwala
<TheNumb> jarek: w 10.8 też tak było
<drathir> ja na e51 w gierki z niej gralem...
<TheNumb> trzeba było wyłączyć ztcp
<jarek> wydaje mi sie, ze Apple oswaja powoli urzytikownikow to calkowitego lock-in
<TheNumb> A 10.9 nie miałem okazji się pobawić poza maszyną wirtualną
<jarek> MS chyba zrobil to samo w Windows 8?
<TheNumb> Co takiego?
<TheNumb> cmd.exe dalej jest
<TheNumb> :P
<drathir> jarek: to im raczej malo pomoze jak znow arabskie slowo bedzie klasc na kolana caly system... Hrhr
<dos1> [16:56] <Wizard> A mieli działający system, niemal na GPL.
<dos1> gdzie tam, N9 ssie pod względem otwartości
<jarek> TheNumb: no w trybie metro nie stainstalujesz niczego z poza windows store
<dos1> może nie tak jak większość androidów czy iosów
<TheNumb> jarek: tryb metro mogą sobie wsadzić.
<jarek> a co jak w Windows 9 bedzie tylko tryb metro?
<dos1> ale ma framework AEGIS który nie pozwala na grzebanie w czymkolwiek, co mogłoby Ci pozwolić na łamanie zabezpieczeń ze sklepu i drmów
<TheNumb> Kuniec windowsa.
<drathir> przesadzili z nowymi paczkami w meego
<dos1> do tego stopnia, że łatwo możesz w ten sposób uwalić całe urządzenie
<dos1> N900 była całkiem niezła pod względem otwartości, N9 - zdecydowanie nie
<drathir> jarek: win 9 to ubu bedzie... Screeny ostatnio gdzies wiedzialem...
<dos1> w sumie N900 jest chyba nadal jednym z najbardziej wolnych urządzeń tego typu na rynku
<dos1> przed nią są chyba tylko telefony Openmoko
<dos1> w przyszłości też Neo900
<jarek> dos1: zalezy w jakim znaczeniu "wolnych"
<TheNumb> jarek: mułowatych :D
<dos1> jarek: w takim znaczeniu, że jesteś w stanie obsługiwać urządzenie ze 100% wolnym oprogramowaniem na głównym procesorze
<dos1> N900 niewiele do tego brakuje
<dos1> nawet jest całkiem nieźle udokumentowana jak na telefon od dużego producenta
<dos1> pod tym względem jednak nadal rządzą Neo Freerunner i GTA04
<drathir> trzeba zobaczyc czy bramke na ubu naprawili...
<jarek> dos1: a Ubuntu Phone?
<jarek> a nie, chyba go jednak nie bedzie
<drathir> jarek: jeszcze troszke zbyt mlode zeby oceniac moim zdaniem...
<jarek> tzn. jest sam system operacyjny, urzadzenia nie bedzie
<jarek> jest jeszcze FirefoxOS
<jarek> Mozilla jest chyba najbardziej godna zaufania organizacja
<drathir> poszczegolne czesci od servera x-ow fajnie ze pisza od zera o ile dobrze sie orientuje...
<jarek> napewno bardziej od Apple i Google
<drathir> jarek: jak nie bedzie? Verizon juz chyba bedzie wypuszczal w tym roku, a moze sie myle ?
<jarek> drathir: serwer X w FirefoxOS? Jestes pewny?
<drathir> jarek: w sensie ten z ubu mobilnego pisza albo dostosowuja od zera...
<jarek> drathir: urzadzenia z Firfox juz chyba zostaly wypuszczone w europie
<jarek> drathir: ale sa to telefony z nizszej polki
<drathir> i niby na open licencji wiec inne projekty tez beda troche do przodu miec...
<jarek> drathir: z tego co czytalem FirefoxOS bedzie bazowal przeded wszystkim na silniku Gecko
<jarek> drathir: a wiec wiekszosc kodu bedzie pisana w JS
<jarek> tzn. nie bedzie bazowal, a juz bazuje
<drathir> jarek: jak dla mnie tel z andkiem na pokladzie to przesada minie rok i tel nie dostanie update-a :/
<drathir> a hw takie, ze archa jakby uruchomic to serwer z tego szlo by zrobic...
<drathir> na wirtualkach to juz wole bb...
<jarek> jest jeszcze ChromeOS
<drathir> takim BB q10 bym nie pogardzil...
<jarek> ale raczej nie przeportuja go na komorki za szybko
<jarek> bo konkurowal by z Androidem
<drathir> tizen moze cos ciekawego wprowadzi...
<jarek> watpie, rynek juz zostal przejety przez Androida i iOS
<jarek> tak samo jak Windows zdominowal desktopy w latach 90
<jarek> FirefoxOS, Ubuntu czy Tizen maja szanse stac sie co najwyzej dobrymi systemami alternatywnymi, jak desktopowe linuksy
<TheNumb> Nie ma czegos takiego jak dobry desktopowy linuks :D
<dos1> jarek: Ubuntu Phone nawet nie ma na celu bycia 100% floss
<dos1> jarek: specjalnie implementują warstwy kompatybilności z androidowymi driverami i androidowym stackiem gsm żeby być w stanie korzystać z niewolnych sterowników
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: jak możesz?! Ubuntu jest świetne na desktopy!
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: dobry troll Ci wyszedł (:
<dos1> podobnie z Firefox OS
<jarek> dos1: mam nadzieje ze jest to tymczasowe rozwiazanie
<dos1> jasne :P
<TheNumb> Ale ten no
<dos1> zamkniętych blobów w mobile jest coraz więcej, nie coraz mniej
<TheNumb> tizen czy coś tam innego ma mieć przecież wejland!
<dos1> frameworki bezpieczeństwa... myślicie, że secure boot od microsoftu to jedyne takie rozwiązanie?
<dos1> wasze telefony mają podobne od dawna ;]
<TheNumb> dos1: nie
<TheNumb> Ja w sumie mam gdzieś czy ubuntu jest otwarte czy zamknięte. Ważne żeby dobrze działało.
<dos1> to kup iphone'a ;]
<TheNumb> Ja o ubuntu a ten od razu iphone
<TheNumb> dos1: wyjdź.
<jarek> dos1: w poczatkowej fazie projektu sa potrzebne pewne kompromisy, np. Linux byl pocztkowo rozwijany z wykorzystaniem zamknietego systemu kontroli wersji, dopiero pozniej napisano Gita
<dos1> to podmień sobie iphone'a na cokolwiek innego, mówię o podejściu, a nie o konkretnych produktach
<jarek> dos1: gdyby Canonical udolo sie uzbierac fundusze na produkcje wlasnego sprzedu to prawdopodobnie nie bylo by zadnych zamknietych blobow
<dos1> jarek: ale kontekst to ogarnij, gdyby nie revoknięto Linuksowi licencji na BitKeepera po RE to pewnie nadal by z niego korzystali
<dos1> jarek: >prawdopodobnie
<dos1> najzabawniejsze w całej kampanii Ubuntu Edge było to, że przez dłuższy czas nie było w niej ani słowa o tym
<jarek> dos1: wszystkie serwisy informacyjne i blogi techniczne o tym trabily
<dos1> po jakimś czasie Shuttleworth stwierdził, że *postarają się*, by zamkniętych blobów było *jak najmniej*, ale niczego nie mogą obiecać
<jarek> dos1: uwazasz ze to byl tylko marketingowy zabieg?
<dos1> ba, jestem przekonany, że floss to nie jest podstawowy cel tego projektu
<dos1> na zasadzie "jak się uda i nie będzie to nas kosztować zbyt wiele, to tak zrobimy, ale jeśli nie, to trudno"
<jarek> dos1: Shuttleworth juz utopil w Ubuntu wystarczjaco duzo pieniedzy
<dos1> no spoko
<TheNumb> dos1: wracając do ajfona, to gdybym miał kapuchę to bym poleciał i kupił.
<dos1> ale wiesz, tak może się tłumaczyć przed żoną
<dos1> dla mnie to wystarczający powód, by nie być zainteresowanym jego projektem ;]
<jarek> TheNumb: kup uzywanego
<TheNumb> dos1: z ubuntu najbardziej udało im się unity.
<dos1> hehe, dobry troll Ci wyszedł :v
<TheNumb> Płaczę za każdym razem kiedy używam gnome 3
<bastetmilo> Unity jest fajne
<jacekowski> drathir: nokia sama serwery dala zeby maemo.org dalej ciagnac
<jacekowski> drathir: i od tego momentu maja to w dupie
<jarek> Microsoft napewno to pociagnie dalej
<jarek> ... na dno
<TheNumb> małomiękki już kupił nokię?
<jarek> TheNumb: imho Nokia juz byla przejeta w momencie kiedy Eop zostal CEO
<jarek> Elop
<jacekowski> nokia niestety nie ma produktu ktory by sie sprzedawal
<bastetmilo> nokia ma nokie
<jacekowski> symbian umarl przez to ze byl pierwsza platforma i jednoczesnie, niestety nie dalo sie pisac na niego w javie w ktorej kazdy idiota moze sklepac aplikacje
<jacekowski> symbian wymagal umiejetnego zarzadzania pamiecia
<jacekowski> a przyszedl android i sie zrobilo ze pisac aplikacje na telefony kazdy moze
<jarek> jacekowski: iOS nie jest duzo lepszy
<jacekowski> jarek: symbian byl "trudny"
<jarek> jacekowski: nie wydaje mi sie aby jezyk mial to duze znaczenie
<jacekowski> ma duze
<jacekowski> bo java ukrywa wiele trudnych rzeczy
<jacekowski> z ktorymi ludzie sobie nie daja rady
<jarek> jacekowski: Obj-C jest okropny, ale powstaje w nim najwiecej aplikacji mobilnych
<jarek> jacekowski: bo liczy sie nie tylko jezyk, ale przede wszystki frameworki
<jacekowski> do tego samo api systemu bylo bardzo nieprzyjemne (tzn. api bylo ok, ale sposob jego uzycia nie do konca)
<jarek> no i ustandaryzowany hardware
<jarek> jacekowski: API iOS jest oparty o paradygmaty z lat 80
<jacekowski> no i
<jacekowski> api windowsa i linuxa tez jest
<jacekowski> i androida
<jacekowski> api symbiana bylo calkowicie nowe
<jarek> jacekowski: Android to juz bardziej pozne lata 90
<jarek> jacekowski: tj. rozbudowany model obiektowy
<jarek> jacekowski: no garbage collector
<jarek> jacekowski: wydaje mi sie, ze windows ma najnowoczesniejsze API
<jarek> jacekowski: jezeli masz na mysli .NET
<jacekowski> android to java a .net to zupelnie inna rzecz
<jarek> np. mozesz uzywac jezykow funkcyjnych
<jacekowski> .net niewiele jeszcze rzeczy uzywa tak na prawde
<jacekowski> tak od poczatku do konca
<Wizard> jarek: Pieprzysz jak potłuczony :)
<jacekowski> ale wracajac do nokii
<Wizard> Dobra, to ja spadam. Wrócę, jak skończycie ;P
<jacekowski> symbian, w momencie gdy zrobili symbiana^3 i posprzatali cale API, byl juz prawie nieistniejacy na rynku
<jacekowski> a symbian^3 tak na prawde byl nowa platforma
<jacekowski> dotykowe ekrany, cale nowe api, popsuta kompatybilnosc z duza iloscia starszych aplikacji
 * TheNumb miał telefon z symbianem anna a później belle.
<TheNumb> Był całkiem fajny, tylko aplikacji brak.
<bjfs> Ja mam Belle na N8 :P
<bjfs> Jak aplikacji brak to jest jeszcze J2ME <:
<drathir> jacekowski: a nie zasponsorowala sama, zeby jak najdalej z wewnetrznej infrastruktury wyrzucic?
<drathir> jacekowski: a co do win i lumii to podobno tego nawet w lombardach itp kupowac nie chca... hrhr
<drathir> jacekowski: e51 moim zdaniem ostatni symbian warty kupna po dzis dzien...
<drathir> jacekowski: ta tylko w andku kazdy narzeka ze muli a w tle polowa zainstalowanych aplikacji w symbianie przynajmniej wiekszosc byla widoczna bez zabawy na liscie...
<drathir> jacekowski: ale java byla fajna lekka szybka np. taki bombusmod lub bombusqd to cuda byly...
<RobsonQ> Hej, bawil sie ktos tu moze w czytnik odciskow palcow na Ubuntu?
<RobsonQ> Bo mam dziwny problem i w sumie nawet nie wiem jak do niego podejsc.
<drathir> RobsonQ: a z ciekawosci co robi?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: instaluje xilinxa, bo zwiędnę zanim się ściągnie
#ubuntu-pl 2013-11-14
<buharin> hej ktos tu jest?
<buharin> Wizard, jest?
<Dreadlish> nikogo nie ma :<
<buharin> Dreadlish, hej D:
<buharin> misku
<gimbus> …
<Dreadlish> gimbus: :D
<apofis> Servus
<apofis> pustki same jak zwykle - az miejsc siedzacych brakuje ;)
<mati75> ten kanał już dawno umarł
<gimbus> [']
<apofis> czasem cos sie dzieje
<apofis> ale chyba faktycznie sporadycznie
<apofis> czas w koncu wymienic system na Gentoo :P
<Dreadlish> umar
<Dreadlish> i nie żyje
<mati75> jak przyjdzie jakiś gimbus to się coś dzieje
<mati75> ofc nie gjm
<gimbus> no, bo jak ja jestem to się nic nie dzieje
<Dreadlish> ta
<Dreadlish> specjalniej
<Dreadlish> boją się wyrośniętej gimby ;D
<Wizard> lolgentoo
#ubuntu-pl 2013-11-15
<keNzi_> jaką telefonie voip do firmy byście polecili?
<jacekn> asterisk?
<Wizard> A to jest inna? :>
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> keNzi_: zalezy co oczekujesz
<jacekowski> keNzi_: ogolnie digium robi dobry sprzet
<jacekowski> keNzi_: ale w sumie drogi
<dooku_> witam
<TheNumb> tam tam
<dooku_> tam tam?
<TheNumb> tam taramtam
<dooku_> tuturumtu
<dooku_> Numb masz chwilę? bo mnie pokonał sterownik touchpada...
<dooku_> who
<TheNumb> hmm?
<gimbus> TheNoob
<TheNumb> gimbus: pryszczers
<dooku_> Znalazłem drivery do touchpada tylko cholerka do jądra 3.5 i niżej... Tylko, że ja mam 3.8...
<mati75> w linuksie się sterowników nie instaluje...
<TheNumb> dooku_: a co to za taczpat?
<dooku_> dobra źle to określiłem
<dooku_> nieszczęsny alps od della
<TheNumb> ;D
<mati75> https://www.google.pl/search?client=opera&q=linux+dell+touchpad&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest
<TheNumb> https://www.linuxwind.org/html/dell-touchpad-driver-for-ubuntu-13-04.html
<TheNumb> Podobno działa.
<dooku_> po 3 godzinach w google już mi się te kolorki wryły w głowę;>
<dooku_> TheNumb stawiam piwo.
<gimbus> soa#1, z tym że nie mam della a acera
<TheNumb> /jak dobrze, że w moim 7520 jest taczpad elantech(synaptics)/
<gimbus> i nie alps a synaptic
<mati75> dooku_: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=95940
<dooku> TheNumb is my hero. Działa jak natura chciała.
<TheNumb> dooku: nie ja tylko ten kto napisał tutorial.
<TheNumb> ;x
<dooku> Ale ja byłem na tyle gupi, że poddałem się po 3 godzinach szukania rozwiązań.
<TheNumb> Dla mnie to był drugi wynik w goglach ;F
<TheNumb> btw, w arhu to się instaluje jednym poleceniem :D
<TheNumb> https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/psmouse-alps-driver/
<dooku> btw. mam minta :)
<TheNumb> czyli ubununtu
<dooku> wiem
<dooku> nowe środowisko w ubu mnie wykończyło.
 * TheNumb lubi unity, ale za to nie lubi starych paczek w ubununtu.
<mati75> spoko
<mati75> tylko ja dałem link do tutoriala
<drathir> podkrecanie athlona 64 x2 to nie najlepszy pomysl?
<drathir> 2000@2400 narazie...
<Psotnick> Nie wie ktoś może jak ustawić 64bit system w virtualboxie?
<gimbus> A co Ty chcesz ustawiać.
<gimbus> btw. Cześć psitnick.
<Psotnick> Chcę uruchomić 64bit system pod vboxem
<Psotnick> Cześć gimbus
<Psotnick> Mam 64bit hosta i virtualizację sprzętową
<gjm> No i w czym problem?
<Psotnick> Nooo, wywala mi, że kernel jest dla amd64, a znaleziono i686
<gjm> Cały bład, copy&paste.
<Psotnick> This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU. Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU.
<Psotnick> Hmm, chyba muszę w BIOSie włączyć to po prostu
<gjm> W BIOSie włączyłeś?
<gjm> o, właśnie
<Psotnick> Noo, myślałem, że by default będzie :D
<gjm> A tu psikus.
<Psotnick> Nooo, to smutne :<
<Psotnick> brb
<Psotnick> O, działa
<gjm> A miało nie działać?
<Psotnick> Miało działać ;p
<gjm> 5$
<Psotnick> :<
<Psotnick> Nie mam
<Psotnick> Wszystko na laptopa wydałem :<
<gjm> Sprzedaj laptopa.
<Psotnick> Dopiero kupiłem :<
<TheNumb> Psotnick: coś nie umiesz bo mi zawsze działało jak trzeba.
<Psotnick> TheNumb: mi już też działa
<drathir> Psotnick: dell?
<Psotnick> drathir: Lenovo
<drathir> a to ok... gdzies chyba widzialem ze w jakichs dellach chociaz proc obsluguje to producent jakos blokowal wirtualizacje... To dopiero masakra...
<drathir> Psotnick: a z ciekawosci jaka spec?
<drathir> i prosze nie grepowac... hrhr
<Psotnick> i7-3632QM
<Psotnick> 16G ramu
<drathir> Psotnick: ladnie...
<drathir> serwerek spokojnie mozna stawiac...
<Psotnick> Noo, długoterminowa inwestycja :P
<Dalibomba> witam xD
<Dalibomba> jest sens upgradu do 13 ?
 * drathir nie jest na bierzaco od 11.04 wiec nie za bardzo moze pomoc, ale laty zawsze dobra rzecz...
<Dalibomba> testował ktoś może razora ?
<drathir> mi sie to ze sprzetem myszki klawiatury kojarzy ta nazwa...
<Dalibomba> no tak faktycznie takie istnieją zapomniałem Oo
<Dalibomba> chodzi mi o razor-qt
<Dalibomba> http://www.razor-qt.org/install/ubuntu.php polecam nawet fajne takie jak xfce ale na qt hmm
<drathir> qt is mostly very fast...
<drathir> lol kanaly mi sie pomylily...
<Dalibomba> wcale nie jest takie szybkie XD
<Dalibomba> ale fajne zarządza zasobami i powinno mniej niż gtk ich używać ale hmm cóż z kde to mam nie miłe wspomnienia niby mało ram ale procek częściej miałem wrażenie ze chodzi na 100%
<Dalibomba> hmm nie mają własnego menagera okien czy jak to się nazywa heh
<Dalibomba> włączyłem openboxa a on jest chyba na gtk czyli misz masz
<drathir> kde to troche za ciezkie jak dla mnie... /me teskni za starym dobrym g2...
<Dalibomba> G2 ?
<drathir> gnome2
<Dalibomba> :)
<Dalibomba> hmm ale chyba w mincie jest coś co bazuje na gnome2
<Dalibomba> chyba ze się mylę ... hmm
<maniu> mate
<Dalibomba> w przyrodzie nic nie ginie XD
<drathir> jest mate cinnamon ale cos jakos sie zabrac do testow nie moge...
<Dalibomba> :D
<Dalibomba> oki idem spać
<Dalibomba> pa paa
#ubuntu-pl 2013-11-16
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/qZ959k0.jpg?1
<bastetmilo> Ashiren: AWWWWW
<Dreadlish> kot pewnie
<Dreadlish> no tak, kot
<probo> witam all
<probo> mam maly problemik i nie wiem jak rozwiazac go
<probo> mam ubuntu 13.10 i nie wiem co sie stalo ale podczas wybierania wyloguj uruchom ponownie czy zamknij system nie ma zadnych reakcji
<probo> z konsoli oczywiscie działa
<probo> nie działa tylko w wyborze z menu
<Dreadlish> zmieniałeś menadżera sesji?
<probo> raczej nie
<probo> caly czas tak saamo sie loguje
<Dreadlish> a coś robiłeś pomiędzy tym jak działało i przestało działać?
<probo> instalowalem vmware
<BlessJah> meh
 * BlessJah od paru miesiecy wylacza przez shutdown -P now
<Dreadlish> setxkbmap pl
<Dreadlish> to jeszcze ci bj polecam.
<probo> chyba znaazlem przyczyne
<probo> nir dokonczyla mi sie aktualizacja systemu
<probo> wydaje mie sie ze po dokonczenieu powinno wrocic do normy
<rybapech> hej
<gjm> no cześć
<tajwanuser> cze
<afluby> siema
<gjm> Sie nie ma.
<apofis> hello
<Lakii> ;]
<pawelpc> witam
<jacekn> cos duzy ruch dzisiaj
<gjm> no, jak rano zrobiłem /clear to to dej pory nie mam 1/5 zapełnionej
<gjm> do tej
<bastetmilo> ruch? Gdzie?
<jacekn> no duzo ludzi sie witalo ;)
<jacekn> gjm: moze zepsuje twojego scrollbacka
<jacekn> jak uwazacie 14.04 bedzie dobre?
<Dreadlish> będzie takie samo jak cała reszta ubuntu
<Dreadlish> gjm: mi party, joiny i quity robią dwa terminale z tego dnia ;d
<Dreadlish> (sorry, 3)
<jacekn> Dreadlish: a jesli o serwer chodzi? 12.04 jest naprawde dobre
<Dreadlish> jacekn: jak coś jest dobre, to po co to ruszać?
<Dreadlish> większość ubuntosyfu dotyczy desku, na serwerze to jest debian zrobiony troszeczkę inaczej
<jacekn> Dreadlish: ruszac trzeba bo jest nowe oprogramowanie ktorego ludzie chca
<Dreadlish> na przykład co? ;d
<jacekn> Dreadlish: co do debiana to sie zgadzam w sumie, glowna rzecz w ubuntu to release schedule
<jacekn> Dreadlish: np. php nowe, apache, ruby
<Dreadlish> php i apacz
<Dreadlish> jezus maria
<jacekn> moze jezus maria ale wiele osob uzywa
<Dreadlish> gdyby było jakieś ubuntu releaseless to może i bym raz czy dwa użył
<jacekn> mysql, postgres
<jacekn> cokolwiec, po paru latach oprogramowanie sie starzeje dlatego sie uaktualnia
<jacekn> wiadomo jak Ci dziala to nie ruszasz
<Dreadlish> tylko, że było 12.04.1, .2, .3, .4
<Dreadlish> to raczej aż takie stare to nie jest.
<Dreadlish> no dobra, troszkę stare rzeczy są
<jacekn> dlatego sa nowe release...ogolnie sie zgadzam z Toba ze czesto nie potrzeba nowego opgogramowania
<jacekn> ale wiele ludzi potrzebuje
<jacekn> Dreadlish: no w .1, .2 itd. sa latki bezpieczenstwa wbudowane i kernel
<jacekn> i to chyba tyle
<TheNumb> kernel+zależności :P
<jacekn> TheNumb: chyba nie wszystkie
<TheNumb> mesa i inne gunwa
<jacekn> TheNumb: hmmm mesa nie wymaga kernela
<TheNumb> tak, ale jak masz kernel z 13.10 to xorg pociągnie też nowszą mesę :3
<jacekn> TheNumb: tak ale ubuntu 12.4.4 nie bedzie go mialo
<TheNumb> jacekn: u sure? ;]
<jacekn> TheNumb: no z tego co wiem to 12.4.2 i inne to 12.04 z latkami bezpieczenstwa i nowym kernelem i tyle
<TheNumb> nie
<TheNumb> zobacz sobie, że w 12.04.3 jest mesa z raring
<TheNumb> :P
<jacekn> moze byla jakas zalesnosc,nie jestem pewien
<jacekn> ale te ubuntu point release to nie jak RHEL, nie zmienia sie tak wiele
<dweller> zależy
<dweller> nie zmieniają się główne pakiety i technologie
<dweller> jak chociażby wersja unity albo xorga
<dweller> mesę musieli zmienić bo steam
<dweller> zbyt dużo by stracili
<mati75> TheNumb: z saucy też jest mesa i kernel
<Mmmonster> aaa
<hosti> witam was
<hosti> czy ktoś może pomóc przy ubuntu 13.10 i unity?
<hosti> po kliknięciu w skrót na pasku, okno programu się pokazuje
<hosti> jednak kolejne kliknięcie nie minimalizuje okna
<hosti> da się to jakoś przestawić/naprawić?
<Stirlitz> nie
<hosti> może istnieje jakieś rozwiązanie osób trzecich?
<hosti> znalazłem unity-revamped oraz unity-minimize-on-click jednak nie pomogło
<Stirlitz> ogólnie to rozumiem czemu nie, bo same programy powinny znać stan tak jak to jest w osx
<Stirlitz> a takie np skype w linuksach z zadnym dockiem i z niczym nie działa
<hosti> a takie jedno pytanie znalazłem wpis na pomoc-ubuntu http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/minimalizacja-i-maksymalizacja-aplikacji-w-unity/
<hosti> jednak po update i upgrade dostaję
<hosti> Nie udało się pobrać http://ppa.launchpad.net/ikarosdev/unity-revamped/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<hosti> mimo to, że na stronie repozytorium jest
<hosti> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ikarosdev/unity-revamped/ubuntu/dists/precise/Release
<Stirlitz> hosti, popatrz na datę tego wpisu, bo oczywiscie nie pisza której wersji unity to dotyczy
<hosti> aaah
<hosti> p2012
<hosti> czyli nici
<hosti> trochę szkoda, bo przekonałem się w końcu do unity po dzisiejszym dniu
<Stirlitz> hosti, ogólnie jest tak: albo sie nauczysz skrótów, albo unity nie jest dla ciebie
<Stirlitz> w "poradnikach" nie występuje
<hosti> Stirlitz, możesz podpowiedzieć jaki jest skrót na miminalizowanie aplikacji?
<Stirlitz> hosti przytrzymaj "winkey"
<hosti> Stirlitz, dzięki za podpowiedź
<hosti> Stirlitz, co prawda nie ma minimalizacji ale faktycznie będzie trzeba się przyzwyczaić
<hosti> albo szukać jakiegoś skryptu bo pewnie ktoś coś takiego zrobi lub już zrobił
<hosti> dzięki za podpowiedzi
#ubuntu-pl 2013-11-17
<Daliomba> siemka jeśli ktoś jest to niech mi podpowie co może być przyczyną ze mi sie w konsoli filmy nie odpalają? :/
<Dreadlish> jak 'w konsoli'
<gjm> W jakiej konsoli? eksboks? pees2? peesczy?
<gjm> XDD
<Dreadlish> :D
<Daliomba> a witam ... no na tty -ach XD
<gjm> A jak je odpalasz?
<Daliomba> no tutorial mi podpowiada ze mplayer -vo -fbdev nazwa.mp4
<Daliomba> a wtedy mam tylko dźwięk
<Daliomba> gjm, może to stery te moje sisowe
<Daliomba> bo jak pdpalam to wywala mi zawsze unknown rezolution 31f i karze sobie wybierać
<Daliomba> albo spacja dla default
<Daliomba> hmm
<Daliomba> co ciekawe pdfów tez nie czyta
<Daliomba> gjm, może wiesz jak zrobić żeby mi wybierał zawsze określoną rozdzielczość dla konsoli
<Daliomba> bo to chyba chodzi o konsole nie o x-y bo X-y to mi się normalnie w wybranej 1280:800 uruchamiają zawsze
<Daliomba> ~~
<Daliomba> 12.10 jest gorsze od 12.04
<gjm> Wrzuć cały błąd.
<Daliomba> gjm, tzn przy odpalaniu Linuksa mi wyskakuje to z wyborem rozdziałki
<Daliomba> a przy próbie ogladania filmu to http://wklej.org/id/1179937/
<gjm> Jakieś kijowe wideo, normalnie w mplayerze odpala?
<Daliomba> tak
<Daliomba> hmm..
<Daliomba> spróbuję z rozdziałkom podaną
<Daliomba> gjm, skale podaje się przez fv ?
<Daliomba> mplayer -vo fbdev -vf scale-1024:728 nazwa.mp4 ?
<Daliomba> czy vs video scale hmm...
<gjm> man mplayer, polecam
<Daliomba> haha już wiem nie - ale =
<Daliomba> no ale dalej nie działa :/
<Daliomba> ech dobra gjm dzięki za uwagę idę sobie do zajęć jakoś może wpadnę na pomysł co z tym zrobić wieczorem
<Daliomba> cześć
<Daliomba> :)
<Daliomba> thx & bb
<gjm> …
<marcin19883> Panowie kiedy można się spodziewać kernela 3.13?
<Dreadlish> jeszcze nie ma -rc
<Dreadlish> to jeszcze pare tygodni poczekasz
<Voldenet> co miesiąc wychodzi minor version
<Voldenet> około
<Voldenet> jakoś w grudniu, stawiam, że w pierwszym tygodniu
<Dreadlish> no gdzieś tak
<Dreadlish> 3.12 było 11-03
<Dreadlish> tzn 3 listopada
<Voldenet> ale nie sądzę, że jest taka reguła
<Voldenet> wyjdzie jak będzie ;)
<marcin19883> Już mam.
<marcin19883> 15 grudzień
<Dreadlish> niekoniecznie
<marcin19883> Czekam z niecierpliwością bo ma już być domyślnie włączony dpm radeon
<marcin19883> I obsługa mojej karty
<Voldenet> ja tam jestem zainteresowany bardziej tymi nowymi iptables
<Voldenet> nftables
<Voldenet> ciekawe jak to w praktyce będzie działało
<marcin19883> Linux coraz lepszy. Podobno 2014 to rok linuxa
<Dreadlish> date("Y")+1 to rok linuksa.
<Voldenet> ("Y") to emotka?
<Voldenet> Wygląda jak coś zboczonego
<Voldenet> Tłumacz się
 * jacekn czyta o nftables
<dooku> Serwery do lola wyłączone... Jeszcze chwila i dojdzie do zamieszek w akademiku o.O
<dweller> lol
#ubuntu-pl 2014-11-10
<Guest90880> http://wklej.org/id/1515062/ szukam pomocy
<Tracerneo> Nie masz uprawnień.
<Tracerneo> Sudo lub zamontowane read-only.
<Guest90880> tak, nie daje mi zmienic tego przez chmod
<Guest90880> chodzi o to ze przeczytalem jak "przyspieszyc" ubuntu i zmienilem wartosc w /etc/init.d/rc tak ze teraz system nie startuje
<Guest90880> chcialbym to zmnienic z powrotem
<Voldenet> > przeczytalem jak "przyspieszyc" ubuntu i zmienilem wartosc w /etc/init.d/rc tak ze teraz system nie startuje
<Voldenet> 10/10
<Voldenet> ciekawe co on gmerał przy uprawnieniach i co to ma przyspieszyć
<Voldenet> a zresztą
 * Voldenet znika
<BlessJah> jacekowski: sciagam, zapchalem dysk albo lacze?
<gjm> zależy co ściągasz
<gjm> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<BlessJah> gjm: porno z tajwanskimi transwestytami
<gjm> a to przepraszam
<BlessJah> ktos sie zna na tabletach?
<PabloEsc> BlessJah: zdefiniuj tableta bo słowo ma wiele znaczeń ;)
<BlessJah> tablety, dragi, szpryca, koks
<gjm> ja kiedyś wszczykiwałem marihuanine w oko
<rsajdok> szukam sprawdzonego sposobu podłączenia się do vpn cisco
<Wizard> gjm: Czyli ten djoko, co się tu kręcił, to ty? :P
<Wizard> rsajdok: network-manager.
<Wizard> !next
<rsajdok> Wizard: nie ropoznaje mi pliku konfiguracijnego "pcf"
<Wizard> Kto nie rozpoznaje?
<Wizard> Może vpnc rozpozna.
<Wizard> Dawno tego nie używałem, vpnc jest zpesuty.
<Wizard> rsajdok: Ja klikasz w konfiguracji sieci "zaimportuj konfigurację VPN", to nie działa?
<BlessJah> Wizard: dla mnie dziala, ale nie mam pojecia co za vpn mam
<rsajdok> Wizard: no własnie nie
<BlessJah> rsajdok: uzyj vpnc
<Wizard> No to vpnc.
<Wizard> Cisco VPN to jest fajny VPN.
<Wizard> Taki nietypowy - z trzema końcami.
<Wizard> Jeden u ciebie, drugi w serwerowni, trzeci w białym domu :P
<gjm> hrhr
<BlessJah> no chyba ze tak
<_sebiusz_> witam
<Wizard> _sebiusz_: Przychodzisz i mówisz "witam"?
<Wizard> To chyba my witamy :S
<rsajdok> Wizard: nie marudź
<_sebiusz_> :) w sumie racja
<Wizard> BlessJah: Jesteś jeszcze?
<Wizard> Wczoraj jakoś tak wyszło, że instalacja 14.10 się zwiesiła, a ja poszedłem oglądać film.
<BlessJah> Wizard: jestem jestem
<monb> witam, wczoraj po przeczytaniu artykulu nt przyszpieszania ubuntu zmienilem wartosc "concurency=none" na "concurency=makefile" w /etc/init.d/rc ; szukam sposobu jak z poziomu live cd badz recovery shell edytowac i zmienic to z powrotem
<BlessJah> monb: odpal livecd, zamontuj dysk z linuksem (po prostu go otworz), znajdź sposób żeby otworzyć przeglądarkę plików z uprawnieniami root (prawdopodobnie prawoklik i "Otwórz jako root" albo coś podobnego)
<BlessJah> i już z górki, znajdź plik, zedytuj, zapisz
<BlessJah> możesz też z terminala, montujesz jak poprzednio klikając, potem sudo su - ; cd /mount/ABC/etc/init.d ; gedit rc
<BlessJah> ABC to miejsce gdzie zamontowało, tab będzie ci podpowiadał
<monb> wczoraj probowalem i nie wiem czy jak jestem na livecd to dyski sa zamontowane tylko do odczytu
<BlessJah> pojawia sie jakis komunikat?
<BlessJah> mozesz wymusic RW przez sudo mount -o remount,rw /media/ABC
<monb> probowalem przez edytory "nano" i "vi" w terminalu i nie dal mi nadpisac
<BlessJah> robiłeś to jako root, czy użytkownik ubuntu?
<monb> root
<monb> sudo nano rc (bedac w folderze z tym plikiem)
<BlessJah> polecenie "mount|grep ^/dev" pokaże ci czy rzeczywiscie sa zamontowane jako read-only
<BlessJah> a polecenie "sudo mount -o remount,rw /media/ABC" wymusi rw
<monb> sprobuje i jak bedzie zle to sie zglosze ^^
<monb> dzieki
<BlessJah> no i to jest problem z ubuntu
<BlessJah> a nie jakies "Can i haz wallpaper lol"
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> lol
<drathir> BlessJah: czyli to ubu awansuje w less useer frendly?
<drathir> BlessJah: zartuje ofc...
<jacekowski> BlessJah: nie, tylko iotopa odpalilem i mi wget mirrorujacy firefoxa wyskoczyl na wysokich miejscach
<jacekowski> BlessJah: i poziom WTF/minute skoczyl w gore
<BlessJah> jacekowski: COW i zapisywanie do plikow tmp?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: nie wiem ale 60MB/s zapisu generowalo
<BlessJah> lol
<BlessJah> sciagalo mniej niz 5MB/s
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jak myślisz?
<jacekowski> nie wiem, popatrze jak bede w domu
<BlessJah> swoja droga duzo tych firefoksow jest, myslalem ze to z 50G max bedzie, a tutaj w polowie doszedlem do 50G
<jacekowski> na co ci to w ogole?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: pelen mirror na wuja, ale chcialem offline installery kolejnych wersji
<jacekowski> ale po co?
<BlessJah> do testow
<jacekowski> BlessJah: windowsowe .exe na linuxie chcesz testowac?
<jacekowski> czy to nie windowsowe
<BlessJah> windowsowe, windowsowe
<BlessJah> ale juz wywalilem, zbyt duze i zbyt wolno sie sciaga
<BlessJah> jacekowski: chyba ze chcesz pobawic sie z IO, to moge jeszcze raz zaczac sciagac
<sebmasta> witam
<BlessJah> Wizard: http://geek-and-poke.com/geekandpoke/2014/11/8/frameworks
#ubuntu-pl 2014-11-11
<Wizard> BlessJah_: Bywa :D
<Ashiren> ale zaplon
<Wizard> Ashiren: Cóż.
<Wizard> antygjm
<antypapiez> antyk
<drathir> bry...
#ubuntu-pl 2014-11-12
<Voldenet> https://groups.google.com/forum/#!original/comp.os.minix/dlNtH7RRrGA/SwRavCzVE7gJ
<Voldenet> > won't be big and
<Voldenet> > professional like gnu
<Voldenet> :-)
<TheNumb> gnu
<TheNumb> professional
<TheNumb> śmiechłem
<TheNumb> :D
<kretu> dobrze, że nie skisłeś
<gjm> piardłem
<userf> wiekszosc stronek ciagle uzywa flasha a powinno html5
<Dread> waht
<TheNumb> tak
<TheNumb> a teraz dawej piontaka
<netsjanek> !keep litwa
<TheNumb> tak
<netsjanek> sorry nie ten kanal
<Wizard> Zaciekawił mnie ten bot.
<Wizard> :>
<TheNumb> Ech, kupiłem wieśka na gogu
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> 2,40 ojo
<TheNumb> O w mordę
<TheNumb> 15 GiB ;/
<Wizard> Wieśka?
<TheNumb> A nie, 19.5 GiB
<TheNumb> Wizard: Wiedźmina 2.
<BlessJah> Wizard: beschbot, na bshellz.net zeby shella miec musisz chyba co tydzien klepnac
<BlessJah> TheNumb: a teraz za darmo, tylko co tydzien trzeba kliknac
<TheNumb> a ja wolę chłopakom zapłacić ;-)
<TheNumb> I tak miałem kilka złociszy na pelpaju
<TheNumb> STAMP COLLECTED
<TheNumb> 17 : 31 : 13 UNTIL NEXT IS UNLOCKED
<TheNumb> nie chce mi się w to bawić
<Novice201y> Cześć. Ktoś potrzebuje wsparcia?
<gjm> Tak. Finansowego.
<Novice201y> gjm: Mialem na mysli bardziej cos zwiazanego z Ubuntu, ew jego forkami ;)
<gjm> Tu nikt nie ma Ubuntu.
<Novice201y> gjm: Ja tez nie mam. Stad licze na pytania o forki.
<Wizard> LOL
<Wizard> Człowieku, ty używałeś kiedyś irca?
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> Swojo drogo - ja mam ubuntu
<Ashiren> no co. chlopak przychodzi i oferuje pomoc a wy sie smiejecie
<Novice201y> Wizard: Dzisiejsze wejsie sie liczy?
<Wizard> Niestety nie.
<gjm> Wejście smoka.
<Novice201y> Wizard: To niestety nick mam adekwatny ;)
<Wizard> Novice201y: No to wygląda to tak: siedzi tu kilku raptem trolli, którzy jedyne co potrafią, to nabijać się z ludzi.
<Wizard> Większość z nich ma jakieś archy albo inne protezy.
<Wizard> Kiedyś udało im się to zainstalować i teraz się boją już ruszać, bo arch już nie ma instalatora.
<Wizard> Na #archlinux-pl nikt nie ma archa, na #fedora-pl nikt nie ma fedory i tak dalej.
<Wizard> Ale na ircu i tak zostały niedobitki, więc czuj się jak u siebie.
<Wizard> :P
<drathir> lol
<Wizard> plasma5++
<gjm> Tu nikt nie ma internetu.
<Wizard> Tylko menu, pasek i tytuł zajmują mi pół ekranu.
<drathir> yea mindconnect rulez....
<Wizard> Mindco?
<Novice201y> Wizard: To wszystko co napisałeś to zapewne prawda, ale myślę, że w świecie power userów IRC nadal jest głównym "komunikatorem".
<drathir> Wizard: swiadomosc grupowa i takie tam ;p
<TheNumb> Jak wszyscy wiemy, linuks to gunwo i nikt tego nie używa.
<Wizard> O, ten kupił na przykład używanego macbooka i teraz już gada, żę gunwo.
<TheNumb> co? kto?
<TheNumb> ;/
 * TheNumb ** SysInfo ** Client: HexChat 2.10.1 (x64) ** OS: Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro ** CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3612QM CPU @ 2.10GHz (2.00 GHz) ** RAM: 8061 MB Total (5465 MB Free) ** VGA: AMD Radeon HD 7700M Series ** Uptime: 2.77 Hours **
<Wizard> Potem mu się ten laptop oczywiście popsuł, ale dalej udaje :P
<TheNumb> windows uber alles
<Wizard> Arch nie umie w secureboot? :D
<TheNumb> Wizard: a kto by zapłacił za podpisanie gruba/jakiegoś bootstrapa? :D
<Wizard> Błech, system bez apt-geta…
<Wizard> Jak zwierzęta.
<TheNumb> no
<TheNumb> apt-gunwo
<TheNumb> pacman -Seeyou
<gjm> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface#Secure_Boot
<TheNumb> jak zwierzęta
<TheNumb> Wizard ma rację
<Wizard> Ubuntu jest mniejsze od 3.
#ubuntu-pl 2014-11-13
<ftpd> [21:37:04]  <Wizard>	Novice201y: No to wygląda to tak: siedzi tu kilku raptem trolli, którzy jedyne co potrafią, to nabijać się z ludzi.
<ftpd> Wypraszam sobie, umiem też robić herbatę.
<ftpd> [21:37:16]  <Wizard>	Większość z nich ma jakieś archy albo inne protezy.
<ftpd> Tu też sobie wypraszam.
<Wizard> ftpd: O makusiach jest później.
<gjm> Wizard: Dawno nie zniknąłeś na dłuższy czas.
<gjm> :>
<Wizard> Uzależnienie pieprzone.
<ftpd> Hehe.
<BlessJah> jacekows1i: certyfikat wyekspirował
<Wizard> Pisz po polsku.
<BlessJah> jacekows1i: skończył się termin ważności certyfikatu
<BlessJah> czy tam przydatności do spożycia
<Wizard> Brawo!
<BlessJah> Wizard: pewnie gwałcę jetty, w serwer wsadzam zarządcę kontekstu, w zarządce kontekstu wsadzam kilka serwerciątek
<BlessJah> Wizard: czy tak to powinno wygladac? server -> contextManager -> {servlet, servlet, servlet}
<Wizard> Nie wiem.
<Wizard> To ty chciałeś to jetty, ja tego nigdy nie używałem :P
<BlessJah> ok
<BlessJah> wyglada na to ze robi co ma robic
<jacekows1i> certyfikat jest taki sam jak byl - to data jest zla
<drathir> google ostatnio szalalo chyba 4 razy w ciagu 2 dni certy zmieniali od gmaila ;p
<TheNumb> drathir: to NSA
<TheNumb> nie gugiel
<Voldenet> jakie znowu nsa?
<Voldenet> skończ z tymi teoriami spiskowymi
<BlessJah> ostatnio glosno o nsa sie zrobilo
<BlessJah> jakas kometę podobno zestrzelili
<BlessJah> philea czy cos
<TheNumb> no
<drathir> TheNumb: mozliwe...
<drathir> chociaz google i tak chyba wlasnego CA uzywa to im tam rybka jak czesto zmieniaja ;/
<drathir> tez im powinno krzyczec, ze selfsigned ;p
<Wizard> To nie NSA tylko ESA
<Voldenet> jakieś kosmiczne masz te pomysły
<winuserror> hejka
<winuserror> hej idziemy na ryby?
<Wizard> Zły adres, kolego.
<winuserror> gjm jest?
<winuserror> gjm??łowimy?
<Wizard> gjm: Ktoś cię kocha!
<Wizard> Masz wielbicieli.
<Wizard> Pewnie kolega z gimbazy, co go w kiblu spuszczałeś.
<gjm> Znowu ten kretyn…
<Wizard> Znasz go?
<gjm> Przychodził tu i robił syf.
<Wizard> Mhm
<denysonique> Jak zainstalowac KDE5 na 14.04?
<Wizard> Prawym → zainstaluj.
<TheNumb> denysonique: musisz dodać ppa
<Wizard> Co wygrałem?
<Wizard> A jest do 14.04?
<denysonique> TheNumb: które
<Wizard> Poza tym, denysonique, nie warto ;D
<denysonique> bo zniknelo
<TheNumb> denysonique: tym bardziej, że nie ma czegoś takiego jak jde 5
<TheNumb> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/07/how-to-install-plasma-5-in-kubuntu-1410.html
<Wizard> No. Nie ma KDE5.
<denysonique> TheNumb: to nie dziala
<denysonique> jush
<Wizard> na 14.04 pewnie będziesz musiał kompilować.
<TheNumb> jush
<TheNumb> dópa
<TheNumb> kufa
<denysonique> ppa:neon/kf5 bylo na 14.04
<denysonique> Wizard: czemu nie warto?
<TheNumb> bo plasma 5 / frameworks 5 to nie wszystko
<TheNumb> reszta aplikacji dalej korzysta z kdelibs
<denysonique> ale ma fajniejszy wyglad
<TheNumb> Dalej gunwo.
<TheNumb> Jak to KDE.
<TheNumb> denysonique: dla 14.10 jest ppa. Chyba olali 14.04 :)
<Wizard> Człowieku, to jest beta.
<TheNumb> Wizard: podobno już nie
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> Chociaż szczerze mówiąc to ciężko mi w to uwierzyć.
<Wizard> Jakbym ja miał o tym osądzać, to KDE nie wyszło z fazy beta od 4.0 ;]
<TheNumb> tak.
<TheNumb> tylko kde 3 jest używalne
<Wizard> W sumie, to ktoś je jeszcze łata, więc to całkiem prawdopodobne.
<TheNumb> Wizard: nie, mówisz o trinity.
<TheNumb> A ja o prawilnym kde 3.
<Wizard> Ruskiego się uczysz?
<TheNumb> Wizard: moja kobieta studiuje.
<TheNumb> :<
<denysonique> bedzie szpiegowala rosjan
<BlessJah> s/rosjan/dla rosjan/
<TheNumb> w opensuse dalej da się zainstalować kde 3 (:
<denysonique> ;/
<denysonique> tak zwyczajnie bez zadnych zewnetrznych 'ppa'?
<denysonique> KDE 3, czy Trinity?
<TheNumb> denysonique: jest repo z kde 3
<TheNumb> z trinity chyba też
<TheNumb> :P
<Wizard> BlessJah: Бывает.
<Wizard> Пожывём - увидим.
<BlessJah> google translate wymięka
<TheNumb> Phi
<BlessJah> zdarza sie? poczekamy zobaczymy?
<TheNumb> nie znać ryskiego
<TheNumb> :F
<denysonique> TheNumb prawdziwy slowianin
<BlessJah> umlaut nad e zmylił
<TheNumb> no ba
<BlessJah> Поживем - увидим. łyknęło
<Wizard> I jak zwykle napisałem po ж ы zamiast и.
<Wizard> A my narzekamy na ortografię.
<Wizard> Oni to dopiero mają jazdy.
<denysonique> i tak ich jezyk jest ladniejszy od PL
<denysonique> latwiejszy*
<TheNumb> no nie wiem
<Wizard> Jest i to znacznie.
<BlessJah> problem w tym, ze uzywaja innego alfabetu niz wiekszosc swiata*
<BlessJah> *modulo chiny, ale oni i tak maja pare roznych
<Wizard> Póki to jest alfabet to jeszcze pół biedy.
<Wizard> Pismo chińskie alfabetem nie jest.
<TheNumb> yup
<denysonique> BlessJah: alfabet to akurat najprostsza czesc
<denysonique> poprostu inny alfabet
<TheNumb> rosjanie szybko się uczą polskiego
<TheNumb> w drugą stronę nie ma już tak lekko
<Wizard> Po czym wnosisz?
<Wizard> Jakbyś w Moskwie mieszkał, to po pół roku też byś śmigał.
<TheNumb> Wizard: znajomi rosjanie.
<TheNumb> Widzę postępy ;p
<Wizard> W sensie mieszkający w Polsce?
<TheNumb> Taka Saszka to po roku śmiga jak polka.
<denysonique> ladniejsze rosjanki czy polki?
<TheNumb> polki ;x
<denysonique> TheNumb: niedlugo i tak przyjadą murzyny i zabiora wszystkie polki
<TheNumb> tak
<goodseed_> czesc
<goodseed_> jaki doobry komunikator z obsluga gg ? gaim? pidgin kadu czy cos innego ?
<m477> pidgin
<goodseed_> ok
<goodseed_> thx
<goodseed_> a tu na ircu coraz mniej ludzi...
<ftpd> Bo niestety używają chujowych gg zamiast irca.
<totalizator> tu mniej tam więcej
<ftpd> I przez używanie gg piszą ' ?'.
<goodseed_> ;)
<totalizator> gg ktoś jeszcze używa?
<totalizator> [poza mną]
<m477> teraz sie uzywa fb, a nie gg
<goodseed_> no u mnie w pracy jeszcze sie z tego korzysta heh ;p
<m477> no to na czasie jestescie
<goodseed_> no cóż :/ mi najbardziej szkoda ze google odcielo sie od xmpp i google talk papa
<m477> co to google talk
<totalizator> jak papa, jak jest i tylko od standardu się odcięli
<m477> pidgin oblsuguje google talk i xmpp
<goodseed_> nooo ale jakies tam hangouty porobili...
<m477> bo google sie wpi***a miepotrzebnie wszedzie
<m477> niepotrzebnie*
<totalizator> przyszłością i tak są klony Whatsappa
<totalizator> byle otwarte jak https://telegram.org/
<ftpd> A ja nie wiem, do czego ten whatsapp jest.
<goodseed_> nooo ale jakies tam hangouty porobili... ?
<goodseed_> sorry
<totalizator> komunikator jak komunikator tyle, że bazuje na numerach telefonu - masz czyjść numer masz go w kontaktach
<goodseed_> testuje ubuntu 14.10 tylko cos grafika sie tnie, czy to problem ze sterami hmm
<goodseed_> totalizator: korzystasz z tego telegram.org ?
<totalizator> nie :3
<BlessJah> Wizard: biblioteka javy jak wget/curl?
<BlessJah> Wizard: http auth, i jakies wysylanie plikow musi umiec
<Wizard> HttpClient?
<BlessJah> proste i tanie?
<BlessJah> w tej chwili widze ze w kodzie kumpla jest com.sun.jersey.api.client.Client
<Wizard> Jest też coś w SDK.
<Wizard> Nie używałem nigdy żadnego.
<Wizard> U mnie klientem http zawsze była przeglądarka :D
<Wizard> Piszesz alternatywę dla Firefoksa?
<BlessJah> Wizard: REST HTTP uber pro API
<Wizard> No rest http uber pro api i wciąż klientem zawsze była przeglądarka.
<Wizard> Co ty, w korpo-bzdury się bawisz, żeby dwie javy ze sobą po http gadały?
<xaxes`> BlessJah: do resta widziałem, że ludzie polecają dropwizarda
<BlessJah> Wizard: ma być REST
<BlessJah> uczelnia wymyslila
<xaxes`> a, że klient...
<en0x> java+hibernate+jackson views+bootstrap
<Wizard> en0x: To po prawej to js?
<en0x> yhy
<Wizard> No też to rozumiem.
<Wizard> A nie klienta w javie pisać.
<Wizard> No chyba, że to ma być biurkowy potworek w swingu.
<Wizard> :P
<en0x> piszesz sobie setters/getters i masz rest api
<en0x> scs/dupa/add
<en0x> scs/dupa/view
<en0x> i to sprint ladnie moze ci kontrolowac
<en0x> spring*
<Wizard> Tja..
<Wizard> A potem trzeba przesłać datę i okazuje się, że jackson cofa dzień o jeden, bo se nagle wymyśla strefę czasową i przelicza na GMT.
<en0x> :)
<en0x> mielismy ten bol
<Wizard> BlessJah: Jakbyś miał jacksonem daty serializować, to uważaj na te cholerne strefy.
<Wizard> Ostatecznie napisałem własny serializer i deserializer do dat.
<en0x> a my walimy wszystko w utc
<BlessJah> Wizard: nope, zamierzam wysylac liste plikow jedynie
<en0x> potem w js mamy cos tam napisanego ze bierze czas przegladarki i tworzy ciasteczko z offsetem i cos tam robi dalej
<en0x> a jak to porobili to chuj ich wie
<en0x> BlessJah: pewnie hasela plain textem bedziwsz wysylal do 3rd party api
<en0x> ;P
<BlessJah> nom
<Wizard> en0x: Nie przeklinaj.
<Wizard> en0x: Mi akurat ta strefa do nieczego nie była potrzebna, wszystkie czasy są w lokalnej strefie.
<Wizard> Ale kieydś trzeba będzie o tym pomyśleć.
<BlessJah> YAGNI \o/
<Wizard> en0x: I pisz po polsku, bo żal czytać. Gimnazjum kończyłeś, że zdania nie umiesz poprawnie skleić? :D
<en0x> nie
<en0x> podstawowke jakbys chcial wiedziec
<Wizard> TYLKO? :D
<en0x> w polsce tak
<Wizard> Nie no, "polsce" cymbał pisze :D
<Wizard> Nazwę kraju.
<en0x> yhy
<Wizard> Dobra, luz.
<en0x> profesor miodek
<Wizard> Nazwisko też z małej?
<en0x> na ircu wszystko pisze z malej
<en0x> chyba ze jak taba do nickow uzywam... o i ogonkow tez nie uzywam
<en0x> happy?
<Wizard> Dobra, luz, widocznie tam u was na tym zachodzie to można wejść do sklepu i zamachać maczugą, powiedzieć uga-buga.
<Wizard> I hamburgiera się dostanie.
<en0x> nom
<Wizard> Albo pokazać palcem. Ew. maczugą.
<en0x> widze ze masz bol d.py
<Wizard> Dlaczego?
<BlessJah> en0x: nie, po prostu mu zależy na czystości języka
<en0x> no to niech pisze poprawnie... przeciez mu nikt nie broni
<Wizard> Nie, po prostu rażą mnie takie babole. Świadczą o lenistwie i niechlujstwie.
<Wizard> I staram się - z różnym skutkiem.
<Wizard> Wracając do tematu, to mnie trochę rozrost tych żabaskryptów przeraża.
<Wizard> Require, angular, bootsrap, dziwkijs…
<en0x> angular jest duzo fajniejsze od bootstrapa
<Wizard> Włazisz na stronę - 100% CPU.
<Wizard> Ja tu płacę za gigabity na łączu, a wąskim gardłem się okazuje procesor.
<Wizard> Angular to przerost formy nad treścią moim zdaniem.
<Wizard> Ale ja się nie znam na tym kolorowym syfku.
<Wizard> Angular jest niby fajny, dyrektywy i tak dalej, ale jak przychodzi co doczego, to kodoklepacze po polibudzie i tak narzygają wszystko w jednym pliku ;]
<en0x> hehe
<Wizard> Więc nie dość, że walczysz z tym narzyganiem, to jeszcze ten cały angular bardziej wtedy przeszkadza niż pomaga - bo oczywiście cała dokumentacja omawia tylko jak naprawiać rzeczy zrobione dobrze :)
<en0x> bootstrap niby to samo ale nieraz masz takie walki ze szkoda gadac
<en0x> ale chociaz tyle ze ja nie koduje to mam spokoj
<Wizard> Ja niestety koduję.
<kklimonda> Wizard: za moich czasów nie było dokumentacji
<kklimonda> ale poważnie, dokumentacja do tych wszystkich hehe frameworków js jest tragiczna
<Wizard> kklimonda: Z tego, co pamiętam, to jesteś młodszy ode mnie.
<kklimonda> Wizard: hmm
<Wizard> kklimonda: Kieydś się śmiałem z javadoków i tych automatycznych htmlków, które się z nich generują.
<kklimonda> w sumie możliwe
<kklimonda> no to dokumentacja frameworków to chyba bije
<kklimonda> ember miał też taką generowaną automatycznie
<kklimonda> i do tego jeszcze połowa rzeczy niaktualna
<kklimonda> ogólnie mam nadzieję, że to wszystko umrze
<Wizard> Ta, ale składnia javascripta trochę przeszkadza w sensownym opisaniu API ;D
<Wizard> REST in PiS.
<kklimonda> jeden rabin powie tak, a drugi, że chcieć to móc ;)
<Wizard> Yahoo ma jakąś biblioteczkę do robienia automatycznej dokumentacj js z komenktów.
<Wizard> Dobra, spadam spać.
<gjm> Spadaj.
#ubuntu-pl 2014-11-14
<denysonique> www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ru6EoXq0P80 Pięściarz vs dwóch barowych osiłków.
<Wizard> Zaloguj się, aby móc obejrzeć.
<Wizard> Co o za zwyczaje?
<gjm> zaloguj się do życia
<Wizard> ?
<BlessJah> Wizard: pewnie ktoś +18 dał
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie ma zabezpieczeń nie do obejścia: hxxp://www.youtube.com/v/Ru6EoXq0P80
<denysonique> BlessJah: ++
<Wizard> hxxp?
<denysonique> ...
<denysonique> jak sie lamie zabezpiecznie to
<denysonique> tez trzeba chronic to przed script-kiddies
<denysonique> wkurywia mnie ta plazma 5
<Wizard> Nie klnij.
<denysonique> niedorobione jak kazdy pre-release KDE
<Wizard> denysonique: alt+k masz normalny wielokropek.
<Wizard> A czego się spodziewałeś?
<Wizard> KDE to gunwo.
<denysonique> Wizard: a co lepszego polecasz?
<Wizard> Unity.
<gjm> lel
<denysonique> Wizard: Unity jest tylko dobre jesli sobie je z KDE wykonasz
<Wizard> To nie marudź.
<denysonique> bo normalnie to jest wolne bardzo
<denysonique> zanim Canonical przerzuca sie na Qt
<Wizard> Unity8?
<Wizard> To jest jakiś żart w ogóle :)
<Wizard> A Razor jeszcze rozwijają?
<Wizard> 9 moths ago
<Wizard> Nie :)
<Wizard> Ah, LxQt wzięło sobie te źródła.
<Wizard> Zbuduję sobie to dziś :)
<Wizard> Abo i nie zbuduję.
<Wizard> Po co takie protezy :/
<denysonique> Wizard: Jedyne słuszne Unity wygląda tak: http://i.imgur.com/xGQ1K91.jpg
<Wizard> Ale koślawa proteza.
<denysonique> Wizard: 'proteza'?
<BlessJah> niezłe monstrum
<Wizard> No jak to wygląda?
<BlessJah> porazajaca wielkosc czcionki
<Wizard> Dwa menu K, jakieś trókąty wcięte w ikonę, ikonka konsole jakoś na górze, dymek powiadomienia wyskakuje *pod*panelem.
<Wizard> Panele wyglądają jak zespawane przez pana mietka.
<BlessJah> Wizard: było do przewidzenia, spawane z przystanku i budki telefonicznej
<Wizard> No tak właśnie wygląda.
<denysonique> Wizard: wystarczy zmienic theme Plazmy oraz Widgetow
<denysonique> oraz ikonki
<denysonique> nawet Ambiance jest dla KDE
<denysonique> Wizard: http://images.maketecheasier.com/2011/11/kde-ambiance-desktop-nq8.jpg
<Wizard> Ja
<kretu> unity to gunwo
<Wizard> Dlaczego?
<kretu> Wizard: równowaga w przyrodzie musi być
<Wizard> A tak, racja.
<Wizard> Ale żeby była równowaga, to ktoś musi napisać coś, co nie będzie gunwem :>
<jacekn> Unity8 zatem nie bedzie guwnem
<denysonique> wszystko jest gunwem co nie jest KDE
<denysonique> ale Unity8 moze miec nadzieje jesli to sie ladnie bedzie z KDE integrowalo
<denysonique> itp
<Wizard> jacekn: Wątpię.
<denysonique> gdyz bedzie napisane w Qt
<Wizard> denysonique: Bardzo wątpię
<denysonique> Chociaz KDE tez ostatnio staje sie powoli gunwem
<jacekn> Wizard: zobaczy sie, ciezko ocenic bo jeszcze go nie ma w wersji desktopowej
<denysonique> juz taki jeden pedal wywalil pare ficzerow z KWina ktore mi byly bardzo potrzebne
<jacekn> tylko shell zatem
<denysonique> np zobaczcie
<denysonique> normalnie w Compizie jak zrobicie expose okien to mozna srodkowym przyciskiem myszy je zamykac
<denysonique> no i ten łeb to usunal 'bo to niebezpieczne'
<denysonique> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=321190
<lubotu3> KDE bug 321190 in effects-window-management "Please re-add mousebutton to close windows in Present Windows" [Wishlist,Resolved: wontfix]
<Wizard> Niebezpieczni to są tacy kretyni.
<denysonique> ja mu z zębów chętnie bym zrobił 'wontfix'
<Wizard> Napiszmy swoje DE!
<Wizard> Najlepiej fork EDE.
<denysonique> ale po co? on usunal to niech przywraca
<denysonique> złodziej pieprzony
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> denysonique: Jak ty przeżyłeś przesiadkę z 3.5 na 4?
<denysonique> 3.5 a 4 to 2 odrebne wersje
<denysonique> a tamten gdzies nagle usunal podczas pod-releasu
<denysonique> to tak jak sejm ostatnio zayebal ludziom emerytury
<denysonique> w ogole, jego zdaniem mmb na zakladce powinien tez nie zamykac zakladek (np w przegladarkach) a ladowac nowe url
<Wizard> Nie przeklinaj, prosiłem.
<denysonique> Wizard: a gdzie przeklnalem?
<Wizard> zayebal
<denysonique> ja tu nie widze przeklenstwa
<Wizard> Nie udawaj głupka.
<kretu> coś jak "ty who you yeah bunny"
<Ashiren> motyla noga
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> aww https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/8367614720/h9272ABF9/
#ubuntu-pl 2014-11-15
<gjm> :3
<Ashiren> ^_^ https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/8370407424/h7E784BF3/
<gjm> jaki wielki
<Ashiren> :1.5 http://i1.kwejk.pl/k/obrazki/2014/11/44578ae9-be4c-46b2-9117-484708c0f11f_original.jpg
<Ashiren> awws https://gs1.wac.edgecastcdn.net/8019B6/data.tumblr.com/Jjkybd3nSdjxcn1iLrTUHJTW_400.jpg
<denysonique> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X354ooM54nU
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/8363432448/h655AA625/
<kamil__> czesc wszystkim
<m477> elo
<jacekows1i> 5 2 0
#ubuntu-pl 2014-11-16
<denysonique> Jak zrobić aby Firefox nie wyglądał jak gunwo pod KDE?
<eses007> qtconfig, polecam.
<gjm> a ten tu skąd xD
<eses007> gjm: god is watching you xD
<gjm> ja mam rączki tutaj
<eses007> winny się tłumaczy ;f
<gjm> http://www.bdsklep.pl/gfx/600x600/5900084098014.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2015-11-09
<Ashiren> 1st
<scet> Panowie przeinstalowałem swoje ubuntu 14.10 i z menu kontekstowego zniknęła mi opcja otwórz jak administrator. Wcześniej w ten sposób szybko mogłem edytować pliki teraz tego nie ma :/
<scet> wie ktoś może jak to przywrócić?
<firemark> scet: użyj sudo gedit/nano
<firemark> i  nie rób nam wstydu
<firemark> ;P
<scet> tak robię
<scet> ale było szybciej
<firemark> a tam szybciej.
<scet> na serwerze tak robie
<scet> a tu mam unity
<scet> :/
<firemark> mnie unity zawsze przerażało ;P
<scet> heh
<firemark> no ale ja dnia nie zaczynam bez 4 terminali
<firemark> bo wstyd
<scet> hahah
<scet> ja jestem zbyt leniwy :)
<firemark> no ja też :D myszka za daleko
<gjm> 4 terminale
<gjm> typowy haker
<firemark> typowy firemark
<sysek> ja mam jeden
<sysek> i to bez tmux czy screena
<sysek> i wszystko operuja na jednym
<Bodzioslaw> jestem tak leniwy, że nawet nie chce mi sie czasem terminala wlaczyc
<Bodzioslaw> :/
<Bodzioslaw> dobrze, że jest tmux
<sysek> bez tmuxa
<Bodzioslaw> bez tmuxa nie ma zycia
<Bodzioslaw> nic nie istnieje
<gjm> tmux is love
<gjm> tmux is lif
<gjm> e
<Bodzioslaw> gjm++
<sysek> życie na hardkorze
<Bodzioslaw> zycie na krawedzi
<Bodzioslaw> ~amd64
<Bodzioslaw> Dread: siseł zrobił accept_keywords=**
<Bodzioslaw> :--D
<Dread> Bodzioslaw: bywa :D
<d42> http://i.imgur.com/zaHnxkK.jpg
<d42> :3
<firemark> rotfl
#ubuntu-pl 2015-11-10
<Alessar> Hi. Anybody has expiriense with perforce system?
<Voldenet> Alessar: ale wiesz, że to plski kanał? :)
<Voldenet> co do perforce - większość korpo używa svn/gita, bo są darmowe i standardowe
<Alessar> Voldenet: Looks like all from perforce channel are sleeping :-(
<Voldenet> no cóż, perforce nie wygląda na dobre rozwiązanie
<Voldenet> kolejny własnościowy produkt, podczas gdy ustabilizowały się rozwiązania open source
<sysek> to jest polski kanał?!
<gjm> polska dla polakuw !!11
<gjm> jak tam moi patrioci
<gjm> idziemy jutro pozrywać bruk z ulicy?
<gjm> https://scontent-waw1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/12193745_849783481785333_3886000123579505441_n.jpg?oh=11081c12142c30f8ac751b78eb7de92e&oe=56EFCBA9
<gjm> już nawet nie potrzeba
<sysek> :o
<firemark> ammo
<dweller> ale kulturalnie
<dweller> nie trzeba wyciągać z chodnika
<Voldenet> gjm: TAK JEST
<Voldenet> ja już robię nacięcia wokół trasy marszów
<Voldenet> żeby łatwiej kostki wychodziły
<firemark> :D
<Voldenet> Postawa obywatelska
<Bodzioslaw> Ja mu pożyczyłem szlifierkę
<Bodzioslaw> Voldenet: tylko nie zepsuj, drogie było
<Bodzioslaw> gjm: haha, przygotowanie juz :DDD
<Bodzioslaw> pewnie seby pracowały
<Bodzioslaw> >ej chlopaki, zostawmy sobie materiały na marsz, po chuj będziemy to układąc
#ubuntu-pl 2015-11-13
<qermit> (❍ᴥ❍ʋ)
<firemark> wut
<qermit> Srut
<gjm> Śrut.
<firemark> ciszej
<sysek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8X-vf_oBho8
#ubuntu-pl 2015-11-14
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/3UVjiRq.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/M6HWz9R.jpg
<zasek> helo wszystkim !!!
<gjm> oho
<zasek> zapierdziela wiaterek ze az neta zarywa
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/Le0FyIo.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/KPmWF8A.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/EkxtjKL.jpg
<sysek> Ashiren: gorzej :D?
<Ashiren> hm?
<sysek> no z tymi kotaki
<sysek> kotami*
<gjm> tradycja
<d42> z kotami zawsze lepiej :3
<Ashiren> :3 http://img2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20111112172129/conglomeration/images/c/c6/Mainecoon-calico.jpg
<Bodzioslaw> respektuj caturday
<qermit> sradycja
<qermit> w tygodniu się już nawklejal
<Bodzioslaw> nie marudź
<mati75> happy caturday
<Ashiren> w tygodniu?
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/p7xrJHm.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/ukasyir.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2015-11-15
<kazimiera> halo:)
<kazimiera> pisze sobie skrypcik w bash i troche sie rozrosl. W jakim edytorze da sie ukryc pewne linie zeby latwiej sie pracowalo?
<Dread> było lepiej pisać
<TheNumb> kazimiera: gedit chyba potrafi nawet
<FoxShot> Czesc
<kazimiera> TheNumb: poszukam w gedicie, ale moze jest w sublimetext? Bo fajnie mi sie w tym pisze.
<TheNumb> na pewno jest
<TheNumb> poszukaj jakiegoś rozszerzenia może
<TheNumb> vim to potrafi
<TheNumb> atom też
<TheNumb> dziwne, żeby w sublime nie było
<FoxShot> Atoma instaluj
<kazimiera> szukam w googlu dla sublime i narazie nie znajduje.
<FoxShot> Ma ktos jakis dobry sposob zeby w irssi ustawic utf8?
<FoxShot> kurde
<FoxShot> `utf
<FoxShot> Nie dziala :(
<kazimiera> znalazlam :)
<FoxShot> kazimiera: masz na prawde tak na imie?
<kazimiera> tak. Nietypowe dosc :)
<FoxShot> i korzystasz z linuksa?
<kazimiera> tak. mint. Ankiete jakas robisz? ;)
<FoxShot> Hmmm
<FoxShot> nie prowadzilas kiedys teleturnieju w telewizji?
<kazimiera> dobre ;) Nie bylam w mediach :D
<kazimiera> chyba wiadome ze taka super z linuksa nie jestem, a z programowania to tym bardziej.
<kazimiera> Takie pytanie. Czy moge sobie zadeklarowac jakas funkcje w srodku petli i bedzie mi dzialac
<kazimiera> jesli bedzie to oczywiscie tylko dla linii kodu ponizej tej funkcji?
<Ashiren> FoxShot: a to domyslnie nie jest utf8?
<FoxShot> Ashiren: to shella wina
<FoxShot> musze go zrekonfigurowac
<foxshot> O teraz juz powinno dzialac prawidlowo.
<Ashiren> zażółć gęślą jaźń
<foxshot> No!
<foxshot> Cudo!
<foxshot> Jest jakas lepsza  alternatywa dla PUTTY?
<Ashiren> moze kitty :3
<mati75> kitty
<mati75> powershell z ssh
<Bodzioslaw> a nawet cygwin
<foxshot> mati75: powershell to nie jest to od windowsa?
<mati75> foxshot: a putty nie?
<mati75> nie mów że putty pod linuksem używasz
<firemark> putty po linuxem. Why not :D
<foxshot> mati75: ale mi chodzilo o te natywna konsole.
<mati75> powershell ma obsługę ssh
<BlessJah> do długich skryptów, dzielcie to na funkcje, wtdy kazdy edytor bedzie umial zwinac implementacje
<foxshot> elo
<gjm> Liceum Ogólnokształcące?
<foxshot> L›L:)
<foxshot> mati75: nie, nie uzywam putty pod linuksem
<foxshot> powershell sie chyba troszke inaczej laczy niz ssh
<Bodzioslaw> jak
<Bodzioslaw> jak powershell w windows uzywa openssh
<Bodzioslaw> co ty mi tu to ja nawet nie
<TheNumb> jaki znowu wygan?
<TheNumb> cygan
<qermit> A po co coś lepszego od putty
<Bodzioslaw> TheNumb: co  tam jeszcze było do linuksowych rzeczy na oknowsa?
<TheNumb> gry
<TheNumb> linuks nie ma gier
<foxshot> i nie ma dobrego pakietu biurowego TheNumb
<TheNumb> dla linuksa nie ma oprogramowania
<TheNumb> tylko mac os x albo windows
<foxshot> Da.
<foxshot> kingsoft cos tam kodzi podobno
<foxshot> ale nie testowalem
<gjm> koziolinux
<foxshot> koziolinux?
<foxshot> a co to?
<foxshot> Czekaj, czekaj. Chyba na bashu kiedys czytalem.
<foxshot> To tadystrybucja od niejakiego kozixa?
<TheNumb> >nie znać kozia
<foxshot> TheNumb: ja ostatni raz na ircach bylem jak wszyscy w Quake nawalali
<foxshot> na quakenet
<foxshot> Ogarnie tu ktos Exchange?
<BlessJah> Bodzioslaw: msysgit dostarcza ci bash-shella z czescia narzedzi
<baizon> hello
<MonkeyDust> BaGRoS  i see your name there, type something and hit enterblah
<gjm> co
<baizon> co co?
<gjm> wiosło x]
<baizon> hmm
<JohnyBravo> czesc
<baizon> hej
<JohnyBravo> to ja BaGRoS
<baizon> witaj BaGRoS
<BaGRoS> no więc tak, zakupiłem sobie NUC i5, zacząłem instalację systemu server 15.10, wszystko prawie pięknie, niestety nie mogę połączyć się po ssh
<BaGRoS> w opcjach instalacji wybrałem JEDYNIE ssh
<Dread> a czym się łączysz?
<BaGRoS> połączenie lokalnie ssh nuc@192.168.1.233 działa
<BaGRoS> kitty oraz putty
<Dread> to wejdź sobie w opcjach kitty albo putty w options
<Dread> ssh
<Dread> kex
<Dread> i przenieś diffie-hellman key exchange na sam dół
<BaGRoS> BIG THX
<BaGRoS> walczę z tym wczoraj ~6h
<BaGRoS> i dzisiaj z 4
<BaGRoS> :)
<Dread> gdzieś pół roku temu openssh zrezygnowało z używania diffie-hellmana
<Dread> jako 'insecure'
<Dread> a putty i reszta jeszcze tego zwyczajnie nie ogarnęła i trzeba przenosić ręcznie.
<BaGRoS> no tak, a debian który mam na odroidU3 sobie działa :P
<Dread> bo nie masz w nim najnowszego openssh
<Dread> bo pewnie masz tam testinga albo stable.
<Dread> byś zaktualizował do sida to byś miał ten sam bigos.
<Dread> http://www.openssh.com/txt/release-7.0
<Dread> * Support for the 1024-bit diffie-hellman-group1-sha1 key exchange
<Dread>    is disabled by default at run-time. It may be re-enabled using
<Dread>    the instructions at http://www.openssh.com/legacy.html
<BaGRoS> pewnie tak, bo to ARM i nie ma najnowszych wydań
<Dread> e tam, armowe są dość up-to-date
<BaGRoS> BTW dizęki raz jeszcze
#ubuntu-pl 2016-11-14
<tts> =(
<tts> d42: dobra, rozwiazalem problem - dzieki ;-)
<d42> a jak? ;3
<tts> manual twoim przyjacielem ;'D
<tts> generowanie pliku excela 8 minut. ;'x
<tts> gn
<gjm> https://media.giphy.com/media/uTCAwWNtz7U2c/giphy.gif
<Dread> kot zabójca
<Ashiren> :3
<kozio> czesc
<Ashiren> buharinlinux?
#ubuntu-pl 2016-11-15
<Ashiren> 1st
<gjm> 2nd
<gjm> O mały włos.
#ubuntu-pl 2016-11-16
<Mac1ek> czesc ktos z was uzywal audacity ?
<Dread> pewnie tak
<gjm> "Cześć, ktoś z was używał Audacity?"
<gjm> :(
<gjm> Może zadaj konkretne pytanie?
<Mac1ek> jest w tym programie obsluga vst ?
<gjm> Jest.
<Dread> to pytanie do developerów audacity, ale tak - jest
<gjm> Ale wiesz, że VST to pod Windowsem?
<Mac1ek> a to musza byc natywne wtyczki tak?
<gjm> Niby można, ale bleh.
<gjm> I tak nie wszystko działa.
<gjm> http://wiki.audacityteam.org/wiki/VST_Plug-ins
<Mac1ek> a jesli chodzi o asio to jak ro jest na linuksie ?
<gjm> ASIO na Linuksie?
<Mac1ek> no low latency
<gjm> Mylisz pojęcia.
<Mac1ek> czy jest odpowiednik
<gjm> Zależy od sprzętu.
<gjm> Jest, Jack.
<Voldenet> Mac1ek: nie do końca
<Voldenet> VSTi i lwia część real-time VST nie działa w audacity
<Voldenet> więc można powiedzieć, że nie, audacity (rosegarden w sumie też) nie są dobrym pomysłem
<Voldenet> pod linuksem próbowałbym coś z wineasio + reaper, do tego kernel rt
<Voldenet> jest też ardour, ale tu trzeba kombinować, bo Steinbergowskie SDK do VST nie pozwala shipować binarek :D
<Voldenet> ale ostatecznie uderzysz o ścianę w wineasio, linuks praktycznie wymaga dwukrotnie większego bufora niż windowsowe asio4all (może pod natywnym asio sprawa ma się lepiej)
<Voldenet> niemniej to nie jest jakaś bardzo duża wada, jak masz porządny sprzęt
<Voldenet> w razie czego: http://wiki.cockos.com/wiki/index.php/How_to_run_Reaper_in_Wine_on_Linux
<gjm> Odpalałem Bitwiga na ALSA i nie było źle.
<safdsgfas> jak sprawdzić czy któryś z użytkowników systemu jest zalogowany więcej niż jeden raz? przez konsolę oczywiście
<Ashiren> who
<TheNumb> możesz przegrepować /var/log/auth.log
<safdsgfas> ale to mi wyświetli również tych użytkowników zalogowanych więcej niż jeden raz?
<TheNumb> i policzyć ile razy pam sesję przyklepał
<TheNumb> czy po czymś innym matchować
<TheNumb> tylko, że ten plik się rotuje <:
<TheNumb> to nie będzei dobry wyznacznik
<TheNumb> możesz też użyć last
<TheNumb> i zobaczyc czy ktoś się logował więcej niż jeden raz <:
<TheNumb> te dane są przechowywane w /var/log/wtmp
<safdsgfas> a jaką komendą wyświetliłbyś identyfikatory użytkowników i listę terminali na jakich pracują?
<safdsgfas> who -u ?
<TheNumb> safdsgfas: nie odrabiam zadań domowych
<TheNumb> ani kartkówek ;)
<safdsgfas> i bardzo dobrze ;)
<gjm> TheNumb: Ja też nie odrabiałem.
<gjm> :^)
#ubuntu-pl 2016-11-17
<h4shc4k3s> proba
<Ashiren> pupa
<sackhorn> x
<sackhorn> y
<Ashiren> z
#ubuntu-pl 2016-11-18
<grid2> Co zrobić jezeli user stracil uprawnienia SUDO. a do serwera nie mozna zalogowac sie jako root ?
<BlessJah> zalogować się jako użytkownik i użyć su, albo na roota, albo na kogoś kto może sudo
<d42> w tym wątku dowiadujemy się, że edycja sudoers w stylu yolo nie jest polecana
<BlessJah> za bramką numer 2 jest boot do single user mode albo livecd
<grid2> Co oprocz usera i roota moze miec sudo ?
<grid2> serwer stoi juz kilka miesiecy i nie bylo problemu, root nie moze sie logowac przez ssh a user ma klucz ssh
<grid2> cos takiego spotkalo mnie pierwszy raz i zastanawiam sie czy to ja cos zrobilem czy to haker
<BlessJah> tylko inny user
<BlessJah> jesli podejrzewasz ze haker, to natentychmiast powinienes albo maszyne odciac, albo zgasic
<grid2> serwer to zdalny VPS na ovh
<BlessJah> ovh ma jakiś rescue mode
<grid2> tak
<BlessJah> no to solved
<grid2> jeszcze tego nie uzywalem
<BlessJah> jeśli znasz hasło roota, możesz odpalić też KVM w panelu, w przeglądarce da ci konsolę
<BlessJah> tam się zalogujesz
<grid2> jest !
<grid2> kvm pomogl
<dweller> dirtycow taki fajny
<dweller> szczególnie w gównoaplikacjach w php, gdzie worker nie wycina nawet execa
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ping
<jacekowski> BlessJah: jakis twoj backup ma do dupy konfiguracje i wysyla mi maile
<jacekowski> BlessJah: z 188.121.5.253
#ubuntu-pl 2016-11-19
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.reddituploads.com/cb2726520e6448619e0a87d6430a51d6?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&s=4f14cb7e97df4be096cd9fd992c9d46b
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aOd0E0M_460svwm.webm
<Ashiren> o.o https://i.reddituploads.com/c26650bc70494e8cb43d517c89521de2?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&s=8838453b17859c43f7d01668725f7b32
<d42> kek
<Ashiren> :3 http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m5qejpWIQG1qjev1to1_1280.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/sdIk4sr.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2016-11-20
<mcgiwer> witam. Czy tu mogę zapytać o pomoc w skryptowaniu w bashu?
<AleksiejLublov> zapytać możesz, ale czy dostaniesz odpowiedź to inna sprawa :)
<mcgiwer> chodzi o to że próbuję napisać funkcję ułatwiającą pobieranie kluczy do repozytoriów i potrzebna mi w tym pomoc
<Ashiren> a wiec
<mcgiwer> wstępna wersja wygląda tak: http://wklej.org/id/2962090/
<mcgiwer> problem w tym, że \$$a nie będzie prawdopodobnie traktowana jako zmienna
<Ashiren> oahi
<Ashiren> hmm
<Ashiren> no tak bo \ eskapuje ~~
<mcgiwer> jak bym dał $$ to by mi wstawił ID procesu z literą a zamiast zamienić $a na wartość którą daje pętla for i poprzedzenie ją znakiem $, co spowodowało by zamianę tej wartości na zmienną
<mcgiwer> chodzi o to żeby \$$a zamieniło się w zmienną np. $2
<mcgiwer> (w zależności od aktualnej wartości dla $a)
<Ashiren> zmienna zmiennej?
<Ashiren> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10757380/bash-variable-variables
<Ashiren> tj chodzi ci o a = kupa; kupa = 5; $a == 5
<mcgiwer> nie do końca... chodzi o to że zmienna $a może przybrać wartość od 2 do liczby podanych argumentów
<BlessJah> mcgiwer: jeśli piszesz w bashu (a nie sh), to używaj [[ ]] do testów, jeśli chcesz iterować po $1 $2 $3 itd, to man bash i szukaj shift w sekcji 'SHELL BUILTIN COMMANDS', albo pętla for w SHELL GRAMMAR, w Compund commands
<BlessJah> dokładnie to co chcesz zrobić mógłbyś przez eval zrobić, ale użyj shift albo `for name ; do...`
<BlessJah> mcgiwer: poza tym http://www.shellcheck.net/
<mcgiwer> BlessJah: nie mam jeszcze tak dużej wprawy w pisaniu w bash-u... poza tym, jeśli looknąłeś do mojej "wklejki" to tam możesz zobaczyć, że pętla for jest w podanym przez ciebie formacie: for name ; do...
<BlessJah> nie, nie jest "for name [ [ in [ word ... ] ] ; ] do " kwadratowe nawiasy znaczą że coś jest opcjonalne
<BlessJah> btw, pytanie "jak pobrać zmienną której nazwa jest w innej zmiennej" a.k.a. $$var to http://xyproblem.info/ ;)
<mcgiwer> @BlessJah: poprawiłem trochę kod i dostałem błąd jedynie w miejscu for gdzie użyłem zakresu: "Bash doesn't support variables in brace range expansions."
<BlessJah> foo() { for name; do echo $name; done; } ; foo a b c d
<BlessJah> tak, 'for name; do...' to poprawna składnia pętli for w bashu
<mcgiwer> próbuję rozgryść dlaczego bash mi nie pozwala używać zakresu (Range) w pętli for i wywala błąd
<BlessJah> mcgiwer: klasyczny przykład XY, przeczytaj pierwszy akapit: http://xyproblem.info/
<mcgiwer> wiem co jest błędem, ale nie wiem jak go rozwiązać, ponieważ chcę aby pętla for przyjmowała zakres od 2 do liczby podanych argumantów, ale wywala że zakres nie akceptuje zmiennych
<BlessJah> mcgiwer: po co chcesz iterować po zakresie 2..$#
<mcgiwer> ponieważ czasami trzeba podać na raz więcej kluczy do importu niż jeden, a to miało w tym pomóc
<BlessJah> czyli chcesz iterować po kluczach które podałeś?
<mcgiwer> próba wklejenia ich jako 1 argument może nie zadziałać poprawnie
<BlessJah> czyli chcesz po prostu iterować po argumentach?
<mcgiwer> chciałem zrobić tak: pierwszy argument to URL serwera kluczy, a następne to ID kluczy
<BlessJah> czyli chcesz iterować po argumentach: specjalna zmienna $@ zawiera listę argumentów
<mcgiwer> tak, ale trzeba najpierw jakieś argumenty zdefiniować żeby miało co pokazać ;)
<BlessJah> możesz użyć jej tak foo() { for bar in "$@" ; do echo "Arg: ${bar}" ; done } ; foo 1 2 3 4
<mcgiwer> zaraz spróbuję
<mcgiwer> coś tam wyświetla, tylko przerzuca do nowej lini
<BlessJah> taka uroda echo
<BlessJah> mcgiwer: programujesz w jakimś języku innym niż bash?
<mcgiwer> tak... w PHP
<BlessJah> http://php.net/manual/en/control-structures.foreach.php
<mcgiwer> a echo nie powinno wyrzucać do nowej lini... takie działanie daje echo -e "\n"
<BlessJah> for value in "$@"
<BlessJah> echo jest tutaj całkowicie nieistotne (poza tym powinno pokazywać nowe linie)
<BlessJah> foo() { for bar in "$@" ; do  printf "%s " "${bar}" ; done ; } ; foo 1 2 3 4
<BlessJah> masz bez newline
<mcgiwer> ok. Wyświetla jak chciałem. Teraz pytanie jak to przerobić aby rozbić to na zmienne
<mcgiwer> jak wspomniałem wcześniej, chciał bym aby $1 było url klucza a reszta ID klucza
<BlessJah> s/url klucza/url serwera/
<BlessJah> mcgiwer: to już są zmienne, moja pętla robi (prawie) to samo co twoja gdyby \$$n działało
<mcgiwer> sorki... miało być:  $1 było url serwera, a reszta url kluczy
<BlessJah> foo() { url="$1" ; shift ; for bar in "$@" ; do printf "%s %s\n" "${url}" "${bar}" ; done ; } ; foo http 2 3 4
<BlessJah> nowa rzecz to shift przed pętlą for
<BlessJah> http://php.net/manual/en/function.array-shift.php
<BlessJah> z tą różnicą, że nie zwraca wartości elementu
<mcgiwer> znikam na jakiś czas. Odezwę się jak wrócę
<BlessJah> spoko
<jacekowski> echo -n nie robi nowej lini
<jacekowski> echo bez niczego robi nowa linie
<Ashiren> ~ Paulo Coelho
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ten ostatni spam doszedl czy nie?
#ubuntu-pl 2017-11-13
<drathir> jacekowski: apewne slyszales o sgb ? ^^ no chyba, ze w zbiornikach susza, albo nie zdaza na czas sciagnac dostawy paliwa ;p
<confluency> inzaghi89: to chyba była opcja w Unity, a teraz jest z powrotem GNOME.
<confluency> A, znalazł[ae]ś coś do tego.
<malutka> o/
<Ashiren> .wea gdansk
<firemark> nie tutaj
<Ashiren> a moze jednak
<bartek> hiho
<malutka> dziwne powitanie bartek
<bartek> normalne takie tam
<Ashiren> pewnie jak wychodzi to moze ze idzie na pole
<Ashiren> czy mozna ufac takim ludziom?
<bartek> nie, ja nie z Krakowa
<malutka> a jak fonetycznie zapiszesz "hiho"? wchodzisz do sklepu i tak mówisz?
<malutka> "hejho" czy "hajho"
<malutka> czy "hiho"? xD
<bartek> hajho bardziej
<bartek> jak marynarze na morzu
<Ashiren> moshi moshi
<bartek> wszyscy dryfujemy po oceanie internetu :D
<malutka> po kanale jak już xD
<malutka> bartek: to pewnie pijesz rum, masz bandamkę na oku, papugę na ramieniu i drewnianą nogę + hak zamiast dłoni? :D
<bartek> no więc wchodzę do sklepu, i mówie "hajho" a panie do mnie "nietrzeźwym alkoholu nie sprzedajemy"...
<bartek> :(
<firemark> rotfl
<dweller> hiho
<dweller> normalnie Tibia mi sie przypomniała
<bartek> to ja jej mówię że chciałem chleb, a ona do mnie "piraci nie piją chleba!"
<malutka> mogłeś powiedzieć jej, że maczasz rum w chlebie i po sprawie :>
<malutka> albo, że to dla papugi ;)
<bartek> o, dla papugi nawet by przeszło :D
<bartek> ale po chlebie łupieżu dostaje ;/
<firemark> a to ty nie jesteś łysy?
<malutka> firemark: to papuga by musiała być łysa^
<malutka> musiałaby być*
<firemark> a, faktycznie
<bartek> ma włosy
<malutka> :o
<malutka> papuga z włosami?
<dweller> może jest dinozaurem jeszcze
<malutka> btw. bartek... na morzu witamy się raczej "ahoj"
<bartek> przynajmniej jak wejdzie jakiś bartek i powie cześć to będziecie wiedzieć że to nie ja
<bartek> tylko ktoś się podszywa ;>
<malutka> jak sobie nicka zarejestrujesz to nikt się nie podszyje :>
<bartek> nie umiem
<dweller> nickserv prawdę Ci powie
<dweller> ja swojego czasu rejestrowałem nicki tylko po to żeby ghostowac ludzi z serwera
<gjm> urwis
<Ashiren> hultaj
<malutka> psotnik
<malutka> szczwany lisek
<dfgg> grzesznik
<malutka> łobuz
<dweller> huncwot
<bartek> nic, musze leciec
<bartek> bajo misiaczki
#ubuntu-pl 2017-11-14
<malutka> o/
<malutka> drathir: priv?
<drathir> malutka: juz zerkam...
<drathir> bry...
<Karpiu> Witam witam
<Ashiren> ohai
<malutka> siemson
<gjm> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vRysBZk6iQ
<Karpiu> O a ja właśnie książkę o the room czytam
<gjm> streszczenie
<gjm> "Ten film jest tak zły że aż dobry."
<Karpiu> No to wiadomo od początku
<Karpiu> Tam chodzi o historię tego reżysera bardziej
<Karpiu> Wogl wiecie może czy ktoś jeszcze żyje w Debianie z ludzi co tworzą stronę internetową?
<firemark> Debian i życie?
<firemark> no kolego, to będzie trudne
<Karpiu> Bo jak na nią patrzę to mi się płakać chce
<gjm> To nie patrz.
<Karpiu> Oooooooo odpisali mi na maila
<firemark> Karpiu: mówisz o https://www.debian.org/?
<Karpiu> Żebym się zajął naprawieniem bugów w ukraińskiej wersji a nie im o redisgnie im gadał
<Karpiu> Tak
<dfgg> Karpiu: no taka prawda
<dfgg> to od 20 lat jest bez zmian
<dfgg> a ty chcesz im zmieniac
<Karpiu> Napisali mi że uraziłem ich dumę ogólnie
<Karpiu> Bo napisałem że deweloperzy nie są zbyt przyjaźni
<dfgg> wlasnie dowiedziales sie jak dzialaja circlejerki
<dfgg> idz do łamaczy 3ds'a
<dfgg> powiedza ci zebys spierdalal i im nie przeskadzal w smyraniu sie po pytkach
<dfgg> niezaleznie od tego co masz przy sobie :^)
<Karpiu> Powiedzieli mi żebym poszedł naprawiać drobne bugi
<Karpiu> .
<Karpiu> .
<Karpiu> .
<Karpiu> Raz w życiu chciałem pomoc
<Karpiu> Raz w życie chciałem zrobić coś za darmo
<Karpiu> To dostałem opieprz
<Karpiu> Dobrze więc co tam porabiacie
<malutka> ja jestem operatorką :>
<firemark> Karpiu: zyjemy
<Karpiu> A w tym życiu co
<firemark> kodzimy
<Karpiu> Co kodzicie teraz np
<drathir> dfgg: a i dobrze, ze bez zmian po kiego wodotrski?
<dfgg> drathir: ale on chcial POMÓC, tylko oni nie chcieli tej pomocy przyjąć :^)
<Karpiu> Wiesz ta strona wygląda tak samo od przynajmniej 10 lat
<Karpiu> A fajnie mieć w cv tworzenie strony Debiana
<Karpiu> Czyż nie
<drathir> ja tam nie am nic przeciwko, ze wyglada tak samo...
<drathir> to tak jakby powiedziec, ze strona openbsd pisana w notatniku...
<bartek> hiho
<KOWBI> Gdyby strona debiana zmieniła dizajn to pomyślałbym, że to włam :)
<dfgg> przepraszam, czy to kitku channel?
<dfgg> https://i.imgur.com/2Zr0lfg.jpg
<dfgg> bo mam tu kitku
<firemark> tam gdzie Ashiren tam jest kitku
<Karpiu> Update sytuacji strona Debiana xdd
<Karpiu> Napisał do mnie miły Abel jakiś że chce pomóc
<firemark> mi się Debianowcy kojarzą z jakąś starą, nierealną grupą ludzi którzy nie wiedzia co się dzieje dookoła ich
<firemark> przestarzałość paczek mnie przeraża w debianie
<jacekn> w stable tak ale w sumie to po to jest Ubuntu zeby miec troche nowsze paczki jak debian stable
<firemark> yep
<jacekn> debian stable to pewnie tak jak CentOS jesli chodzi o paczki
<firemark> no i nie uszukujmy się, ubuntu działa :)
<jacekn> debian stable tez dziala wlasciwie. Tylko ze zawsze jakis developer potrzebuje jakas nowa paczke i jest problem
<firemark> w sumie teraz dockery są :)
<jacekn> jesli juz dotarly do debiana
#ubuntu-pl 2017-11-15
<drathir> firemark: tak jakby debian nie dzialal ^^ wheezy there ;p
<malutka> o/
<Plutonowyjelen> Witam wszystkich.
<Plutonowyjelen> jak sie domyslacie " przyszedl nowy pewnie ma problem " ;) a jakze
<Plutonowyjelen> zainstalowalem 1-szy raz ubuntu i wszystko niby ok ale jest problem z karta sieciowa. system pokazuje polaczenie ( zwykle polaczenie kablem ) ale faktycznie polaczenia brk. doinstalowalem net-tools - nie pomoglo
<Plutonowyjelen> ma ktos hwwilke ?/
<Plutonowyjelen> chwilkę*
<gjm> ping 8.8.8.8
<Plutonowyjelen>  ok pinje
<Ashiren> dhcpcd?
<Plutonowyjelen> pinguje*
<Plutonowyjelen> dhcpcd ?
<Plutonowyjelen> troszke jasniej proszę
<Plutonowyjelen> hmm mam ubuntu 17.04 , wyczytałem ze na 17.10 nie ma problemow
<gjm> Pinguje-pinguje?
<Plutonowyjelen> l przykładu icmp=seq=10 ttl=61 time=5.77 ms
<Plutonowyjelen> dla przykładu*
<gjm> A google.com Ci nie pinguje?
<Plutonowyjelen> nie
<gjm> No to kurde.
<gjm> /etc/resolv.conf
<gjm> i tam dajesz: nameserver 8.8.8.8
<gjm> i elo
<drathir> gjm: dobrze mowi...
<drathir> prawda malutka ?
<drathir> bry...
<malutka> prawda ++
<malutka> ;)
<malutka> cze drathir
<drathir> choc ciekawe dlaczego od routera nie zasysa...
<TheNumb> bo pewnie dhcp nie pushuje nameserverów
<firemark> gjm: w ubuntu nie takie proste
<firemark> gjm: bo po jakims czasie jakieś gówno z systemd nadpisze
<firemark> a domyslnie zawsze pobiera z routera, co jest jeszcze gorsze niz brak
<firemark> Plutonowyjelen: https://askubuntu.com/questions/130452/how-do-i-add-a-dns-server-via-resolv-conf łap
<gjm> firemark: chattr +i
<gjm> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<firemark> co ty do mnie mówisz
<gjm> no robisz se na pliku i systemd może se nadpisywać
<firemark> hmm nie znalem chattrs
<firemark> *chattr
<drathir> gjm: potwierdzam dziala z wvdial-em ^^
#ubuntu-pl 2017-11-16
<malutka> o/
<zalando-na-zalan> siema
<zalando-na-zalan> widze, ze niektorzy tutaj twardo siedza tak samo dzis
<zalando-na-zalan> jak i 10 lat temu
<zalando-na-zalan> poleccie cos fajnego w stylu google apps za czasow, kiedy mozna bylo za friko podpiac domene, potrzebuje jakas fajna poczte a dodawania aliasow do konta w gmailu mija sie z celem
<TheNumb> polecam
<TheNumb> outlook.com chyba daje nieodpłatnie taką funkcjonalność
<Ashiren> pocztta wp :*
<zalando-na-zalan> to juz wole wysylac maile golebiem pocztowym
<zalando-na-zalan> co za czasy, kaza sobie placic za mozliwosc podpiecia domeny pod ich poczte
<malutka> drathir?
<gjm>  ?
<azaris> witam
<firemark> no elo
<firemark> w sumie nie elo, bo lecę spać
<azaris> no ja powalcze, bo mnie coś trafia powoli z nowym kde i buntu
#ubuntu-pl 2017-11-17
<drathir> azaris: taka friendly uwaga lepiej wylacz away, bo Cie moze tez dodatkowo ban trafic ^^
<drathir> azaris: w sensie auto away*
<azaris> ok dzieki, :)
<azaris> nie pomyślałem o tym
<azaris> drathir: zrobione
<drathir> azaris: nom tez zalezy od kanalu, na niektorych to szybko reaguja i przewaznie dopiero po banie jak osoby z pretensjami przychodza wychodzi na jaw ^^ a tak za wczasu wolalem uprzedzic...
<drathir> azaris: spoko, zawsze bezpieczniej bez niespodzianek bedzie...
<azaris> drathir: kiedyś wiedziałem, ale wieki temu na ircu ostatnim razem byłem i zapomniałem, że to zaśmieca
<azaris> drathir: w razie "W" mam zarejestrowane konto.. tylko najpierw login i hasło przypomnieć sobie musze :P
<azaris> drathir: Czy Ciebie też irytuje tendencja do okrajania liczby ustawień i funkcjonalności w imię hmmm.. prostoty obsługi?
<drathir> azaris: czy ja wiem ;p siedze na archu + xfce, wiec podejrzewam, ze to pod prostote i wygode podchodzi ^^
<drathir> azaris: ale mozna czasem to pogodzic takie psi+ np...
<azaris> drathir: za archa się nie odważyłem nigdy zabrać, ale xfce już prostotą, a przynajmniej jeśli mowao możliwościach personalizacji, już nie pachnie.
<azaris> drathir: można pogodzić, tylko problem w tyenim, że coraz mniej przykładów przychodzi mi do głowy na udane próby pogodz
<azaris> pogodzenia*
<azaris> drathir: Na KDE było sobie coś takiego jak tablica. Rzecz bardzo praktyczna, wrecz nieodzowna.... teraz nie ma :/
<azaris> W Gnome można było kiedyś sobie panele poustawiać, przestawiać tak jak wygodnie i ergonomicznie...
<drathir> nom xfce to mozna do gory nogami wywrocic jak sie podoba...
<malutka> o/
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> mati75: ++ za domene ^^
<Mhrok> hejo
<Mhrok> Ale mam śmieszną akcję :D
<Mhrok> Nie działa mi IPv4 od ISP, ale IPv6 jest ok
<Ashiren> hihi
<Ashiren> kisne XD
<azaris> witam .
<azaris> Pytanie mam, może ktoś bedzie wiedział czemu procek na zerowym niemal obciążeniu gna na pełnym taktowaniu?
<azaris> próbowałem cpufreq-set -r -g powersave ale brak różnicy
<Dread> 'niemal zerowym' czyli ile
<Dread> poza tym - teraz głównie tym p-state w procku zarządzają
<Dread> w biosie może masz jakieś performance on ac
<azaris> Dread: niemal zero to w granicach 3-5% pulpit i monitor i nic wiecej. Właśnie też się doszukałem o tym intel_pstate. sobie takie cuś widnieje jako sterownik, a jak tym zarządzać to nie wiem.
<azaris> ustawienie cpufreq-set -u cosik daje, ale nie tędy droga
<Dread> tym raczej procek zarządza, aniżeli użytkownik
<azaris> W biosie nie mam, rano grzebałem
<azaris> skoro procek to jest gupi, wbiłem na max 800MHz i ani nie tnie ani nie wieje. z resztą na 14.04 było ok teraz na 17.o4 takie cyrki
<azaris> w /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/policy*/scaling_setspeed powinno widnieć unsupported?
<azaris> hmm .. intel_pstate=disable poprawiło znacząco stan rzeczy
<azaris> no powiedzmy, że problem taktowania czasowo rozwiązany
<firemark> azaris: wentylator wieje nie z powodu obciążenia tylko z powodu temperatury na nim
<firemark> jakie masz temperatury?
<azaris> teraz czas na wielce irytującą kontrolke dysku, ktora daje znać, że istnieje co 0,74s starając się przy tym udowodnić, że linuks jest jak windows, a ja powiem temu nie :)
<azaris> firemark: wiem, że temperaturka, to paste musze zmienić, to nie nowy sprzęt
<azaris> inaczej funa zakatuje na dłuższą mete
<firemark> to zmień pastę i może ucichinie :)
<firemark> *ucichnie
<azaris> firemark: ucichł po intel_pstate+disabled dodane do gruba
<azaris> jest niebo a ziemia, się niemal nie włącza podczas neta
<azaris> momentami typu run chrome czy coś tam, albo jakaś wieksza stronka,, a yt w 480 jest na silent, gdzie chwilę temu zdawał się udawać startującego boinga tylko wyświetlając pulpit
<azaris> no tak oględnie rzecz ujmując
<azaris> a propo pasty firemark, czy polecisz jakąś?
<azaris> moja wiedza sie na etapie 2003 roku zatrzymała
<azaris> nie rozkręcałem tak dosczętnie ale i7 4versji na socketcie powinna chyba być
<azaris> zapewne bez nakrycia głowy
<azaris> ale szczerze to nie wiem :/
<firemark> hmm też się nie znam na pastach, jakaś z xcoma albo allegro
<firemark> wątpie by pasta 'for gamers' była lepsza od normalnej ;)
<azaris> nie no masz racje w to bym nie uwierzycył, no chyba że w cenę lepszą dla dystrybutora :) bardziej mnie zastanawiały substancje typu laboratory liquid (musiałem sprawdzić pisownie )
<pcctw> azaris - 5 +/-1 lat temu kupowałem arctic silver5 + AS pasta i zmywacz
<pcctw> :p
<azaris> pcctw: były efekty, jeśli jakieś domniemania to sie chętnie zainteresuje
<gjm> 22:04 < azaris> a propo pasty firemark, czy polecisz jakąś?
<gjm> polecam pastę o wędkarzu
<azaris> za dużo nowości jak dla mnie ostatnimi dniami dociera do głowy. ostatni komputer jaki miałem padł mi niecałe 2 lata temu, z czego przez kilka ostatnich lat jego eksploatacji byłem jedynie ZU i nie kombinowałem, ani nawet nie interesowałem się komputeryzacją jako taką. nie do końca z własnej woli, lecz bardziej z konieczności się tak zadziało, więc prosze wybaczcie mi niewiedzę nieco, bo przez taki szmat czasu wiele
<azaris> rzeczy człowiek nieświadomie wyrzuca z głowy
<azaris> ok gjm, firemark napisał, że aż tak się nie orientuje w pastach, więc spoko. nie ma nikogo kto zna sie na wszystkim, a tym bardziej jest w tym wszystkim up to date
<azaris> zw 15min jestem :P
<firemark> fajeczka? nono
<drathir> jak wchodzi na obrty to przewaznie ma powody..
<pcctw> azaris - pw
<drathir> ciekawe jak ten szybko sie ugotuje ^^
<azaris> hehe 24 ponad bez snu to szybko raczej
<azaris> jj'
<azaris> a jeśli chodzi o CPU to ształo się tak po reboocie od istalacji driverów dellla
<azaris> dopiero chwile temu zalapałem ten fakt
<drathir> to ze wieje rownie dobrze gpu moze byc, a to znacznie szybciej sie usmazy...
<azaris> drathir: nie straszcie. amdgpu-pro na 4.10 nie trybią wiec na integrze intela jade
<azaris> takie błyski ekranu i 0 responsywności na tym jaku się dzieją
<azaris> jajku*
<azaris> nie mówiąc o starcie x–ów
<azaris> robione zgonie z instrukcją amd włącznie ze zmodyfikowaniem parametrów rozruchu gruba
<azaris> ale na tym forum od benchmarków,phoronix, czy jakoś tak ten sam problem z moją grafą mają więc nawet nie próbowałem dalej problemu gryznąć
<drathir> azaris: glxgears odpal...
<azaris> drathir: to te kółka zębate?
<drathir> nom tez skacze przy uruchamianiu?
<azaris> nie drathir, skakało tylko przy uruchamianiu z amdgpu-pro
<azaris> te kółeczka z wnętrza kostki bez parametrów na monitorze KDE góra do 6% dociągają
<azaris> CPU max/wątek
<azaris> chyba, że KDE sys monitor nie pokazuje miarodajnego obciążenia bo coś mi to mówi
<azaris> niestety wygląda na to , że by korzystać z dedykowanej muszę się wstrzymać do momentru aż AMD nie zFIXuje driverów do jajka 1.8+ i Xorka jakiegoś tam. albo zrobić downgrade, repo do tego na bank jest (jak nie to padne, zawsze było)
<azaris> Nawet jakiegoś manewru próbowałem z odpaleniem konkretnej apki przez lib-y wyekstraktowane z arcivea amdgpu-pro ale to się kraszem bunta skończyło
<azaris> ok sorki przestaje, bredze od rzeczy
<azaris> AMD + Linuks to nigdy nie jest najlepsze połączenie, tak mnie nauczyło doświadczenie
<drathir> amd+linux jak dla mnie najlepiej  smigalo swojego czasu nawet na 10y+ karcie x265 akcelerowalo...
<drathir> ale to na archu ^^
<azaris> no , mniejsza o wszystko. Dziękuję za pomoc, gdyby nie firemark, jak pamiętam pominął bym temat intel pstate i pewnie szukał bym dalej jak tą bestije uczłowieczyć
<drathir> azaris: gjm podliczy ^^
<drathir> ;p
<azaris> drathir: ja pamiętam swego pierwszego lapka marki.. acer, a zdziwko , gdzie ubu, 6.04 to bylo bustwo nie do osiągnięcia wczoraj, dziś a nawet jutro (zapewne) to hulało z każdą sekundą coraz lepiej, a nawet dużo lepiej niż win:P
<azaris> Duuuuużo
<drathir> azaris: ali i tak wspolczuje acera...
<drathir> ale*
<azaris> ale potem się support skończył, kompatybilność zaczeła się też nieco ukracać i zaczołem ? grzebać, aż do skasowania parycji
<azaris> hehe drathir: nie tego był boski... CCFL zamiast led+ cała doba i ani kropli łzy. Wizualnie,pan grafik, nie był w stanie wskazać różnicy pomiędzy swoim , wart jak dla mnie, fortunę ezio, a moim acerkiem. A tak poza to 1,5 roku bezemnie spędził w holandji , -15 stopniowe mrozy, gdy go używałem wspierając się panelami fotovoltaicznymi zamiat biórka, i wiele innych przygód w tym setki upadków i trzymał, a ponadto nie
<azaris> raz okazywał się wydajniejszy niż nówki z salonu za większą kase
 * azaris właśnie ztworzył z pizzy węgiel nie ustawiając timera
<azaris> i po kolacji :P
<azaris> a no i ten acerek przetrwał niemal 7 latek zaliczając tylko 2 servisy
<drathir> ezio to igly przewaznie... warte swojej ceny do profesjonalnych zastosowan...
<azaris> 1szy gdy właściciel zainstalował viste i dysk pad ofiarą gwałtownego wstrząsu spowodowanego rzutem:
<drathir> azaris: czyli miales fuksa...
<azaris> 2, gdy po upadku z 1szego piętra odlutował się cpu
<azaris> drathir:  też tak uważam. Cały zakup tego lapka był fuksem, a stał się jedynie przez klawke numeryczną której fujitsu nie miał
<azaris> nie no lapek, modelu dokładniego nie podam, był mega udany, jedyne do czego się mogłem czepić to do jakości plastików, a zwłaszcza tych na ramce ekranu ni z jego tyłu, no i tendencji uginania sie klawki zwłaszcza w okolicy literki "J"
<azaris> ale to tak jak bym się czepiał jakości ASUSA, że obrotowa kamerka lubi gubić gumkę przy mocniejszym potarciu:P
<drathir> azaris: dobrze ze piekarnika na turionie nie miales ^^
<azaris> ok, uciekam sobie jakąś kanapkę zrobić, bo z pizzy to się nie uratuje nic poza materiałem opałowym, a następnie w kimono w końcu(może na dłuęj... drathir :) miałem na stacjonarce, od kogoś, reanimowane z części. Procki AMD się grzały, tak w sam raz na chłodne wieczory bez okien na syberjii :P
<azaris> a tak serio to nie że panikowałem. od momentu reboota nawet szmerka fun-a nie usłyszałem po wyłączeniu tego p-state, czy jak sie to zowie
<drathir> azaris: smacznego...
<drathir> troche dziwne, bo intel ma dobre zarzadzanie cpu steppingiem...
<azaris> drathir: a dziękuję, przekarze centralce. Na bank jej to wyjdzie na kaloryczne zdrowie ( i ciepełko w moich grzejnikach ) :P
<azaris> drathir: jeśli o pizzy prawisz :P
<drathir> i pizzy i kanapkah w sumie ^^
<azaris> drathir: dopiero niedawno zakumałem, bo nie restartowałem, a wstrzymywałem, że po instalacji sterów od DELLa sie tak prawdopodobnie stało
<azaris> .., a one nie były opatrzone wersją 17.04 tylko prawdopodobnie, o ile pamięć nie zawodzi 16! ołsic.04
<azaris> ale to mój błąd najpewniej
<drathir> ciekawe co oni tam w ogole daja...
<azaris> może coś się w architekturze, strukturze, działaniu systemu w tym czasie różnic między wydaniami zmieniło, że do takiego zwariowanego stanu rzeczy doprowadziło
<azaris> Mój błąd i złe nawyki
<drathir> bardziej interesuje co daja czego jajko w sobie nie ma...
<drathir> Ashiren: buzzz buzzzz....
<azaris> Ha... a gdybym to ja przeczytał poza .."starsza wersja jest dostępna poprzez jesen.. etc
<azaris> odruch.. Dell poprawi, Dell poprawi, Dell wie lepiej, więc.. let's go
<azaris> taki windy user co skacze w zespole ze mnie wyszedł:P
<drathir> m$ to zuo... moijac szerokim lukiem jak i kiedy sie tylko da...
<azaris> wiem to Ja, wiesz i Ty :P nie dokończe bo mnie zbluzgają
<azaris> nie no dobra, spać już czas, co dzieliło złączy nas. Dwunasta puszka ślad swój ma, jak doba  mawia , spać już czas
<azaris> :P
<azaris> ok tak serio to padnięty jestem, i już powoli klawiatury nie ogarniam
<drathir> kolorowych...
<azaris> ok uciekam bo nawet prostego rymy już nie sklejam.
<azaris> Ddziękuję drathir i z wzajemnością:)
#ubuntu-pl 2017-11-18
<malutka> o/
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/Uk2vrMoLl6ijf51PEt2stj-LXEzMzqcXsCCqgqjyXCA.jpg?w=576&s=3efd52f24e8c99ca853929c0ecf39958
<malutka> :3 <3
<malutka> http://wallpaper.pickywallpapers.com/2560x1440/red-cat-stretching.jpg
<Ashiren> chicks and pussy https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-JAZpNyOJA&feature=youtu.be
<malutka> <3 :D
<azaris> Słodziak koci :)
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/Za28zZl.jpg
<Ashiren> https://i.imgur.com/TZoIa4v.jpg
<malutka> ładniusi<3
<drathir> Ashiren: mmm... jaki slodziak...+ ciekawy lakier ^^
<malutka> ja mam dzisiaj podobny lakier <3
<drathir> ^^
<Ashiren> :6 https://i.redditmedia.com/Sw5i_z-fdIoln6V2nvpk-2pK6G_N-aW7hlqt2cAgld8.jpg?w=576&s=5c78d8ddfb4e3117a5475490e49ed1df
<malutka> z główkę? :> ja Cię proszę Ashiren
<Ashiren> hm?
<malutka> rudy chwyta za główkę :P
<Ashiren> pozera dusze
<malutka> http://4everstatic.com/obrazki/674xX/zwierzeta/koty/rudy-kot-201652.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/R-St6mpw_YoBvgBh19OSRhKT8LIgxHsA_CMPBrAVDPM.jpg?w=576&s=a129af6bd03be8df067382209ba834c2
<Ashiren> mujbirze
<Ashiren> s/i/o
<Ashiren> https://www.wykop.pl/cdn/c3201142/comment_oyf87rBXQylqo5Zagf5sKmTM20Bfdrdm,w400.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2017-11-19
<malutka> <3
<malutka> :D
<malutka> o/
<adas> Witam czy ktoś jest na kanale ? :)
<malutka> jest 48 osób
<Ashiren> ale nie sobota
<adas> :) mam pytanie o ubuntu mogę zadać?
<adas> spróbuje ..czy jest możliwe uruchomienie jakiegos normalnego programu z okienkami np edytor ,  ale system nie włacza swoich okienek..chodzi o oszczędność zasobów?
<Ashiren> z okienkami?
<Ashiren> chyba wiekszosc ma okienka :?
<adas> nie zeby nie bylo desktopy
<adas> tylko na caly ekran edytor np
<adas> właczony z konsoli np lub autorunie
<adas> czytam o xinit .. to może  to?
<malutka> może :>
<jacekowski> da sie
<jacekowski> ale juz poszedl
<firemark> [08:19:53]  adas » :) mam pytanie o ubuntu mogę zadać?
<firemark> co za ludzie
<Ashiren> tu sa tylko pytania o gentoo
<Voldenet> ja tutaj używam ubuntu czasami
<Voldenet> jako livecd, żeby zainstalować archa na dysku ;)
<malutka> :o
<malutka> tylko Arch! \o/
<firemark> Voldenet: ty chory pojebie
<firemark> :>
 * drathir chyba jeszcze spi, bo nie za bardzo lapie o co mu chodzilo...
<drathir> normalny program i jeszcze z okienkami?
